# The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2012)

A few of us have taken up the Metric Century A Month challenge again in 2012 and since the original discussion thread seems to have disappeared, I have started this one to take its place.

I propose that the rules of the challenge should be relaxed slightly. It should still involve riding at least one metric century a month for a year, but I think it is unnecessarily restrictive to have to start in January. Why should someone reading this thread now and thinking that they like the idea of the challenge, have to wait 11 months to start? So, my suggestion is - post which month you started in and do another 11 consecutive months from then. Obviously, the 'points competition' must run Jan - Dec or it wouldn't make any sense!

Anyway - I did my first challenge ride in January. I found the ride a bit of a slog, but I had a bunch of forum members to keep me company and spur me on. I'm signed up with some of them to do the Mini-Northwest Passage audax a week on Saturday. That's about 120 km so if all goes according to plan, that will be February taken care of too.

How are the rest of you doing? And does anyone else fancy taking up the challenge now?


----------



## Edge705 (8 Feb 2012)

Last week here just short of the 100k can I claim it never again a hilly one when snow is forecast I must have spent a mile walking in the snow !


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2012)

Yup,
I'm in. 

Also made this thread a sticky


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Last week here just short of the 100k can I claim it never again a hilly one when snow is forecast I must have spent a mile walking in the snow !


I think that _morally_ you certainly can, but _technically_ you can't, so look on it as a good warm-up? 

Let's face it, the main reason for taking up challenges like this is to get us to go out and do more longer rides all year round. You went out and did a tough ride in appalling conditions and you can't reasonably ask more of yourself than that. We aren't pros - we don't get paid for doing this and we have real lives to live!



ianrauk said:


> Yup,
> I'm in.
> 
> Also made this thread a sticky


Thanks Ian.


----------



## Spinney (9 Feb 2012)

Sounds like a good plan, but I might wait until I've actually dug myself out to do my first one this year before I formally sign up!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2012)

Spinney said:


> Sounds like a good plan, but I might wait until I've actually dug myself out to do my first one this year before I formally sign up!


Ah - and I also propose that in the spirit of _'challenge'_ - you have to announce your first ride _before_ you do it, otherwise you are playing safe! 



ColinJ said:


> I want to try and do a metric century a month this year so I have plotted a 106 km (66 mile) route which takes in our usual cafe stop at Country Kitchen in Waddington. I'm aiming to do the ride on Sunday, 22nd January because that gives me 2 weeks to get my legs working again, and a bailout option of the following Sunday if the weather turns out to be awful on the 22nd.


Something like that!


----------



## Spinney (9 Feb 2012)

Hmmm. 

I always have good _intentions_...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2012)

Spinney said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I always have good _intentions_...


Hmm, you are located in Lancashire so why don't you come along and join us on the Mini-Northwest Passage audax from Rochdale on Saturday 18th? Quite a few of us are aiming to do it. (120 km)

It's too late to enter by post, but you could ring the organiser and ask if it is okay to enter on the day at event HQ.

(I must confess that if we are getting that frozen rain malarkey on the day, I'd probably go back to bed!)


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2012)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Ah, just noticed that to keep in the spirit of a "challenge" the first ride should be announced before you do it.
> 
> Are we starting from February then, as this thread was started yesterday?


Actually, that restriction is a bit unfair isn't it! I mean - if you had done a 100+ km ride in January and/or one in February already, why shouldn't you count them. Okay, count any rides already done!

Some of us started in January, but I only thought to start this thread yesterday. Use the original ride thread to post a list of your rides. Only make one post there, and just edit that post each time you do another ride.


----------



## Spinney (10 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, you are located in Lancashire so why don't you come along and join us on the Mini-Northwest Passage audax from Rochdale on Saturday 18th? Quite a few of us are aiming to do it. (120 km)


 
I've been tempted by a couple of forum rides, but I'm away half the weekends and folks staying on the others... I'm more likely to get out on a long ride mid-week! And very out of training at the mo...

But thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2012)

Well, I did the forum ride Colin mentions in January, so I think I will be giving the challenge a go.
Looks like I'm available for the Mini North West passage next Saturday, and April is covered by the Century (imperial) ride to Knotty Ash Knott End.
Just need to organise something for March and we are well on the way


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Well, I did the forum ride Colin mentions in January, so I think I will be giving the challenge a go.


Good man!


potsy said:


> Looks like I'm available for the Mini North West passage next Saturday, and April is covered by the Century (imperial) ride to Knotty Ash Knott End.


SITD is also in April so we should definitely get one in that month!


potsy said:


> Just need to organise something for March and we are well on the way


I'm hoping to do a 100km forum ride on Saturday, 17th March. I'm not sure where to yet, but I'd prefer to avoid Waddington because we've done it already on the last ride, and will be going there again for the Mini-NWP. I'll think of something a bit different! (Something incredibly fixed-_hostile_, probably! )


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Good man!
> 
> SITD is also in April so we should definitely get one in that month!
> 
> I'm hoping to do a 100km forum ride on Saturday, 17th March. I'm not sure where to yet, but I'd prefer to avoid Waddington because we've done it already on the last ride, and will be going there again for the Mini-NWP. I'll think of something a bit different! (*Something incredibly fixed-hostile, probably!* )


 
 I might just do 50 laps of Wythy park instead


----------



## Pennine-Paul (10 Feb 2012)

> (*Something incredibly fixed-hostile, probably!* )


 I know when I'm not wanted


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I know when I'm not wanted


My thinking was extremely illogical ... I was thinking that with the 110 km hilly SITD coming up in April, I ought to get used to climbing steep hills again. Now does that _really_ mean going out and riding 100+ mega-hilly km? I mean, if I could ride (say) a hilly 105 km then would I really need to prepare for a hilly 110? 

Let me rephrase it - a _hillier_ 100 km forum ride which won't be _quite_ as fixed-friendly as the last one or the imperial century forum ride that we will be doing on April 1st!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (10 Feb 2012)

Right, that's sorted, rides posted in the other thread and this one for chit-chat, got it

What with Audaxes, Norwich 100, Dunwich Dynamo and some DIY routes, my year is actually all mapped out. Just gotta do 'em!


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Feb 2012)

Seen as I did the Jan ride might as well, Does mileage on the Turbo count, I did did the Argus bay classic on the Tacx last sunday?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Seen as I did the Jan ride might as well, *Does mileage on the Turbo count*, I did did the Argus bay classic on the Tacx last sunday?


 
I wouldn't have thought so


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I wouldn't have thought so


 
Looks like I will have to freeze my nads off in February as well then


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Looks like I will have to freeze my nads off in February as well then


 

Yup... that's what I am doing on sunday...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Seen as I did the Jan ride might as well, Does mileage on the Turbo count, I did did the Argus bay classic on the Tacx last sunday?


Nope, but mountain bike miles _can_ be counted.  

The catch is that MTB miles are harder than road miles but only count the same as if they were road miles!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (19 Feb 2012)

Staying at the Sis/Bro in-laws in Bromley this weekend, so I'd worked out a nice route down to Royal Tunbridge Wells.

Not knowing the area and coming from (flat) Norfolk, I didn't realise how flickin' hillly it was when I checked the route profile and there was 1000m of climbing

Set off at 06:15 as the sis/bro in-law were doing the Brighton half marathon and were up and ready, it was a bit chilly with ice on cars.

That meant what with the roads looking a bit slippy, and me not knowing the terrain, most descents were taken brakes on and 5mph!! I even had to walk DOWN  Hogtrough Hill as it was so steep I couldn't slow enough without locking up!
And any descents where I picked up a bit of speed I just got so freezing cold 

Going down Toy's Hill (slowly) I thought FFS, I got to go back up this! In Norfolk, any hill blip usually has a nice flat approach, but by the time I'd actually got to the bottom of Toy's Hill, the approach had already got me puffing and I had to bail and resort to 24" gear for the last 100m. I also walked up Hogtrough Hill too, which was just as hard as cycling!!

I did an extra 5km to nullify any walking I did, most of this extra km was due to me reading my route sheet in reverse for the return journey, which didn't go according to plan, so I got to see Hever Castle

But at least on the return I could make use of the sun warmed descents to make up a bit of time, I was desperate to at least do it at Audax speed and had 3/4 of an hour spare at the end


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2012)

I was going to ride the Mini-Northwest Passage on Saturday but was put off by grim weather and organised a forum ride at short notice for Sunday which we did in lovely sunny conditions! (116 km or 72 miles).


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Feb 2012)

see above


----------



## Steve H (24 Feb 2012)

I'm definitely in for this challenge. I got one in during January with the Yorkshire Christmas Pudding audax ride. I'm going to miss February though following my crash and time out. I'm back on again now, but not going to get my next one in until March, so I'll start again then.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2012)

Steve H said:


> I'm definitely in for this challenge. I got one in during January with the Yorkshire Christmas Pudding audax ride. I'm going to miss February though following my crash and time out. I'm back on again now, but not going to get my next one in until March, so I'll start again then.


If you are desperate, we could rustle up something for the weekend sir! Potsy missed last weekend's ride so perhaps he would be up a longish ride?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> If you are desperate, we could rustle up something for the weekend sir! Potsy missed last weekend's ride so perhaps he would be up a longish ride?


eh! we asked you and you blew me off!!


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2012)

Working on Sunday Colin, I'll just have to start again in March with Steve


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> eh! we asked you and you blew me off!!


I didn't say that I didn't want to ride with you and Paul - I said that I didn't fancy the route you will be doing around Whitworth, Rochdale etc!

My exact words were ...


ColinJ said:


> Sorry, but I don't like any of the route from Lane Bottom through Burnley and Whitworth to Littleborough! It is too built-up and the roads are too busy. I'm never going to change my mind about riding places like that. I know they don't bother you or a lot of other riders who commute by bike, but I would probably give up cycling if I had to ride places like that all the time. The cars whizzing past me on Rossendale Road on Sunday were doing my head in! (I hate the section between Padiham and Cliviger Gorge but there isn't an alternative that doesn't involve big hills!)


Perhaps the next time we ride out to the Ribble Valley, I'll suggest riding out over the hills, so we just have put up with the A646 on the way back.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Feb 2012)

never noticed the traffic when we were out at all
You'd probably have a nervous breakdown if you were on my commute then
The A62 into Manchester at 8.00 in the morning is like a racetrack
I'm glad it's interspersed with cycle lanes for a bout half the time

having just been laid off again i wont miss that ride in the mornings!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Feb 2012)

then try the a56 at 8.55 ish thru the jewish quarter at 'last minute rush to school time'....sssssccccaaaaarrrryyyyy!!!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> never noticed the traffic when we were out at all
> You'd probably have a nervous breakdown if you were on my commute then
> The A62 into Manchester at 8.00 in the morning is like a racetrack
> I'm glad it's interspersed with cycle lanes for a bout half the time
> ...


Going up that hill to the Manchester Road lights, I had a car race past me every few seconds. I couldn't believe how much traffic there was for a Sunday afternoon! 

Actually - I'm showing my age ... How long is it since Sunday was a proper 'day of rest'? My parents were not that religious but I remember my dad telling me off for being too noisy on a Sunday. These days, Sunday is almost just another Saturday!

I definitely would _not_ fancy a main A-road into Manchester in the morning rush! The roads here are bad enough.

I noticed the extra traffic going up through Cragg Vale at 15:30 today, presumably made up of parents on the school run and workers who finish early on Fridays.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Feb 2012)

bumpkin...


----------



## Steve H (25 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> If you are desperate, we could rustle up something for the weekend sir! Potsy missed last weekend's ride so perhaps he would be up a longish ride?


thanks for the offer Colin, but I'm away this weekend at a wedding. I'm not going to worry about it though. Happy starting again in March


----------



## eltelio (13 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> A few of us have taken up the Metric Century A Month challenge again in 2012 and since the original discussion thread seems to have disappeared, I have started this one to take its place.
> 
> I propose that the rules of the challenge should be relaxed slightly. It should still involve riding at least one metric century a month for a year, but I think it is unnecessarily restrictive to have to start in January. Why should someone reading this thread now and thinking that they like the idea of the challenge, have to wait 11 months to start? So, my suggestion is - post which month you started in and do another 11 consecutive months from then. Obviously, the 'points competition' must run Jan - Dec or it wouldn't make any sense!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inspiration on this one Colin. I've been doing the challenge since January and now find I'm actually a ride ahead of myself. Though I'll not be resting on my laurels just yet. I've come to the conclusion that this is the sort of thing I'm going to have to do just to get me out of the front door. Setting myself challenges like this, that is.. All local rides up to now, usually with at least someone else but getting others interested is a problem in my neck of the woods! Most of the rides will be on MTB as well. Got a ride planned for next month in Northumberland which I'm really looking forward to. Thought I might have got in at least one ride in the Dales by now but it was'nt meant to be. Best of luck with your end of it anyway


----------



## eltelio (16 Mar 2012)

Looking at some of the other threads and ride registers I have realised that I dont stand a snowballs chance in the challenge stakes so I've decided to make it purely personal. As long as its getting me out there..


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2012)

eltelio said:


> Thanks for the inspiration on this one Colin. I've been doing the challenge since January and now find I'm actually a ride ahead of myself. Though I'll not be resting on my laurels just yet. I've come to the conclusion that this is the sort of thing I'm going to have to do just to get me out of the front door. Setting myself challenges like this, that is.. All local rides up to now, usually with at least someone else but getting others interested is a problem in my neck of the woods! Most of the rides will be on MTB as well. Got a ride planned for next month in Northumberland which I'm really looking forward to. Thought I might have got in at least one ride in the Dales by now but it was'nt meant to be. Best of luck with your end of it anyway


Blimey - 100 km offroad rides are a whole different ball game! The longest I have done were about 45 miles (72 km) and they almost killed me. Mind you, they were fairly serious MTB rides in rugged Calderdale and the surrounding area. I think offroad miles are equal to 2-4 average road miles depending on exactly what kind of offroad we are talking about.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (17 Mar 2012)

Well, that's March's one out of the way, the Old Squit 200k.

Drenched, knackered, computer on the blink but a great day despite it all


----------



## PoweredByVeg (17 Mar 2012)

Just tried to edit my list, don't seem to be able to

Am I being a div or is summut up?


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Mar 2012)

Does that mean my college run of 80 old English miles is above and beyond the call ???


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

I got the March metric century ride (102 km) in on Sunday with Alun, Steve H and potsy. I'm still fat and unfit, but the rides are slowly getting easier. If I did some other riding between metric centuries, it would help ... 



skudupnorth said:


> Does that mean my college run of 80 old English miles is above and beyond the call ???


We just call it _'showing off'_! 

How often do you do that?


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I got the March metric century ride (102 km) in on Sunday with Alun, Steve H and potsy. I'm still fat and unfit, but the rides are slowly getting easier. If I did some other riding between metric centuries, it would help ...
> 
> 
> We just call it _'showing off'_!
> ...


Ha,Ha I started last week properly on the fixie just one day,but this week i plan to do two rides to college on the slicked MTB because i have to carry all my outdoor kit !
Weather and daylight makes it more fun now unlike the few times i did it in January when i just suffered with cold,wet and wind.
Are we still up for the 1st April run ? Hope to meet up at Whalley again


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Ha,Ha I started last week properly on the fixie just one day,but this week i plan to do two rides to college on the slicked MTB because i have to carry all my outdoor kit !
> Weather and daylight makes it more fun now unlike the few times i did it in January when i just suffered with cold,wet and wind.


Well done sir! I'd find it hard to work up the enthusiasm for commutes that long. When I worked in Burnley, I only did the 30 mile round trip in the summer when the weather was good!


skudupnorth said:


> Are we still up for the 1st April run ? Hope to meet up at Whalley again


Oh yes!

That reminds me - I want to get my Cannondale back on the road for that ride since there are no leg-breaking climbs and lots of flat roads where its higher gearing would be fine. I need to either fix my old back wheel, take the rear Aksium off my Basso and replace the 9-speed cassette with the Cannondale's 10-speed, or buy a new wheel. I must get on that job ASAP.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well done sir! I'd find it hard to work up the enthusiasm for commutes that long. When I worked in Burnley, I only did the 30 mile round trip in the summer when the weather was good!
> 
> Oh yes!
> 
> That reminds me - I want to get my Cannondale back on the road for that ride since there are no leg-breaking climbs and lots of flat roads where its higher gearing would be fine. I need to either fix my old back wheel, take the rear Aksium off my Basso and replace the 9-speed cassette with the Cannondale's 10-speed, or buy a new wheel. I must get on that job ASAP.


 
Just a few jobs to sort then !
I will proberly be on the fixed again seeing as it's a flattish run.
The college run is mainly country lanes and i can divert and get Tatton park in aswell....less traffic is good for me !


----------



## Simon Cash (22 Mar 2012)

Well i am not sure what i am doing by thinking that this sounds like a good idea. Winter in Tassie, not quite the sort of weather to really inspire but at least no snow on the road sides.
Will bring my riding partner on board and let you know. 
I am assuming that you will accept century riders from overseas?? (at least we do not need to worry about it being metric lol)


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Mar 2012)

Done another 80 miler today with a full day at college in between.....do i get Haribo's now ???.......oh and for extra browny points it was on a MTB with full panniers !


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2012)

Simon Cash said:


> I am assuming that you will accept century riders from overseas?? (at least we do not need to worry about it being metric lol)


The more, the merrier, Simon!


skudupnorth said:


> Done another 80 miler today with a full day at college in between.....do i get Haribo's now ???.......oh and for extra browny points it was on a MTB with full panniers !


Well I walked a few hundred yards to the local market and came back with a rucksack and three carrier bags full of shopping, so there!

(Okay, I admit it, it's not _quite_ the same as doing 80 miles on a MTB with full panniers ... )


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The more, the merrier, Simon!
> 
> Well I walked a few hundred yards to the local market and came back with a rucksack and three carrier bags full of shopping, so there!
> 
> (Okay, I admit it, it's not _quite_ the same as doing 80 miles on a MTB with full panniers ... )


 
I must admit to being a tad sore this morning ! The saddle is next to be changed on the MTB.....not a good long distance seat !


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> That reminds me - I want to get my Cannondale back on the road for that ride since there are no leg-breaking climbs and lots of flat roads where its higher gearing would be fine. I need to either fix my old back wheel, take the rear Aksium off my Basso and replace the 9-speed cassette with the Cannondale's 10-speed, or buy a new wheel. I must get on that job ASAP.


I decided to buy a pair of Campagnolo Khamsins for the bargain price of about £100 from Parker International. I think they will roughly be equivalent in quality and performance to the Aksiums - i.e. medium weight, solid, reliable training wheels. I'm still about 16 stone, so a bit heavy for my old Protons. Chunkier wheels are probably a better choice for now. I can sort the Protons out at my leisure and switch to them in the summer when my weight should be a lot lower than it is now. 


Eveline52 said:


> I'm signed up with some of them to do the Mini-Northwest Passage audax a week on Saturday.


That's a quote from an earlier post of mine but I'm not sure why you posted it!


----------



## potsy (23 Mar 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Done another 80 miler today with a full day at college in between.....do i get Haribo's now ???.......oh and for extra browny points it was on a MTB with full panniers !


Does this even count as an 80 mile ride??? I mean 40 miles with a full days lazing about studying before riding home?
Sounds like 2 40 mile rides to me 

Did my March 100k on the forum ride with cj, that's 2 out of 3 months, maybe I can do an extra 1 in April and class that as February's?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Does this even count as an 80 mile ride??? I mean 40 miles with a full days lazing about studying before riding home?
> Sounds like 2 40 mile rides to me


We were discussing a similar question on the last forum ride. Why is an audax '600' considered a 600 km ride when you probably stop off somewhere and have a kip in the middle? If the answer is that you aren't kipping at home then I've done lots of 750 mile rides in Spain, they just happened to be limited to 50-80 miles on any given day!


----------



## Simon Cash (26 Mar 2012)

For my two cents worth i think rides should be considered what you do in a single sitting (so to speak). 
Had a day off today, summer is fast running out here so took advantage whilst i could. Managed a 100k ride, first in quite a while so feeling a little heavy in the legs now . This site was quite good for inspiration, even with a headwind from about 60km through to 80km  That is March done so now to sort out one for April!!
If anyone is interested the following web site (http://www.rosebay.tased.edu.au/camera.htm) shows Mt Wellington. The first part of the ride is across the foothills so some very speccy views!! Some fairly decent uphills too!!


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2012)

Cheshire Cat medium route yesterday - so that's March's done.


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Mar 2012)

Did another 80 yesterday but took my time coming home and included i nice ride through Tatton......i love summer !!! Fixie need a new chain though,it's not a happy bunny !


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

I've got so lazy that I'm barely doing any rides at all between the metric centuries! I have new wheels and tyres for my best bike which I will be using on our imperial century forum ride on Sunday, the sun is shining, but I can't even be bothered to finish putting the bike back together and test ride it!

_Come back cycling mojo - all is forgiven! _


----------



## billy1561 (18 Apr 2012)

Did the medium cheshire cat back in march and also 139k on monday. (i prefer to work in 'old money' tbh but the distances look better in metric)


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2012)

April's done on 2 days, each over 100k on the Coast to Coast


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2012)

I did my imperial century forum ride on 1st April which ended up being nearer 103 miles (165 km) due to one navigational error when tired.

I also did the _Spring Into The Dales_ audax on Sunday, 15th April - 113 km (70 miles). (PS I developed a severe pain in my upper right leg late in the ride.)

Both of them on my Cannondale which has higher gearing than my Basso, so I had to try a lot harder on steep climbs.

PS

Also did Fossyant's Jodrell Bank forum ride on the 22nd - 116 km (72 miles) on the Cannondale. More very severe leg pain.

And Ajay's North Lancs./South Cumbria forum ride on the 29th - 135 km (84 miles), on my Basso. A few twinges in my leg, but not the pain this time.


----------



## Simon Cash (22 Apr 2012)

Where or what is the medium Cheshire cat??


----------



## Banjo (22 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I did my imperial century forum ride on 1st April which ended up being nearer 103 miles (165 km) due to one navigational error when tired.
> 
> I also did the _Spring Into The Dales_ audax on Sunday, 15th April - 113 km (70 miles).
> 
> Both of them on my Cannondale which has higher gearing than my Basso, so I had to try a lot harder on steep climbs.


 
Do you think riding a higher geared bike forces you to go faster or just tires you out more on hills?

I am still undecided,I have quite low gearing on my Scott roadbike triple 30 tooth granny chainwheel and 28 tooth largest cog on the cassette means I can drop down into the lowest gear and spin up virtually all hills still seated.

By standing up and grinding I can get up most hills on the middle chainring (39 tooth) but arrive knackered at the top so take it easy for a bit getting breath back which probably wipes out the time gained from grinding up the hill.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2012)

Banjo said:


> Do you think riding a higher geared bike forces you to go faster or just tires you out more on hills?
> 
> I am still undecided,I have quite low gearing on my Scott roadbike triple 30 tooth granny chainwheel and 28 tooth largest cog on the cassette means I can drop down into the lowest gear and spin up virtually all hills still seated.
> 
> By standing up and grinding I can get up most hills on the middle chainring (39 tooth) but arrive knackered at the top so take it easy for a bit getting breath back which probably wipes out the time gained from grinding up the hill.


I can't see any advantage in being overgeared on climbs. I'm sure that using the lower gears on my triple spares my legs so it is my lungs which normally give way before my legs going uphill. I wouldn't go any faster using higher gears, I'd just be grinding up with a lower cadence.

Going _downhill_, I might go _slightly_ quicker because I spin out at about 35 mph on my Basso whereas I can pedal to 40 mph on my Cannondale. This is not usually something I worry about, because I can stop pedalling, get myself into an aero tuck and hit over 50 mph if I really want to go fast!

If I were buying my Cannondale now, I would probably choose a triple chainset but when I bought it I was a lot slimmer and fitter so the higher gearing of the double wasn't really a problem.


----------



## Banjo (23 Apr 2012)

Thanks for that Colin.I plan to get year or two more out of my Scott yet but still like looking at bikes and thinking what would be ideal for me. I think any new bike will probably be a triple or possibly a compact with a very large rear cassette.

Couple of times I have done hilly rides with people fitter and normally faster than me but they struggled with big gears on hills while I could still talk in a normal voice and spin away up the hill.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2012)

Banjo said:


> Thanks for that Colin.I plan to get year or two more out of my Scott yet but still like looking at bikes and thinking what would be ideal for me. I think any new bike will probably be a triple or possibly a compact with a very large rear cassette.


Only thing is - it is getting harder to find bikes with triples on these days. Compact seems to be the new fashion. We were discussing that recently in this thread.


----------



## billy1561 (3 May 2012)

160 k yesterday. Longest I've ever cycled. 6 hours 40.


----------



## Simon Cash (3 May 2012)

Great effort, that chalks up your May ride very early. I have missed my April ride so am trying to get two in for May to make up for it!! Weather going to rubbish here a bit now so getting a bit difficult.


----------



## billy1561 (3 May 2012)

Can i just hijack this thread a sec and ask for a bit of advice regarding chainrings? I have read Colins views on different sizes in relation to hill climbing. My bike has got a 34/50 tooth but what does that mean? Is that good for hills or better on the flat? Ireally have zero idea hence the questions. Thanks in advance


----------



## potsy (3 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Can i just hijack this thread a sec and ask for a bit of advice regarding chainrings? I have read Colins views on different sizes in relation to hill climbing. My bike has got a 34/50 tooth but what does that mean? Is that good for hills or better on the flat? Ireally have zero idea hence the questions. Thanks in advance


It means that instead of a traditional triple with say 50/39/30 you only have the 'big ring' 50t and a compromise gear of 34t instead of the 39&30.
You would need quite a large range cassette to give you those 'spinny' gears for the uphills, that you would have had on a 30t triple.
Hope that makes sense


----------



## billy1561 (3 May 2012)

Ah right it sort of does. Does that mean with the 34 being my small tooth ring if i had an even smaller tooth ring it would make climbing even easier?


----------



## potsy (3 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Ah right it sort of does. Does that mean with the 34 being my small tooth ring if i had an even smaller tooth ring it would make climbing even easier?


It would, but not possible on a compact geared bike I don't think.
That's why us fat slow people have triples


----------



## martint235 (3 May 2012)

potsy said:


> It would, but not possible on a compact geared bike I don't think.
> That's why us fat slow people have triples


Absolutely no comment from us 53:39 lithe types


----------



## tongskie01 (3 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Ah right it sort of does. Does that mean with the 34 being my small tooth ring if i had an even smaller tooth ring it would make climbing even easier?


depends on your rear cassette. the biggest rear cog available has got 36t which will give you 25 gear inches. in my experience is good enough for spinning . but then you need long cage derailleur. i got a mtb triple chain set at the moment and my lowest is 19 gear inches which i use on very steep climbs.


----------



## potsy (3 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Absolutely no comment from us 53:39 lithe types


----------



## billy1561 (3 May 2012)

tongskie01 said:


> depends on your rear cassette. the biggest rear cog available has got 36t which will give you 25 gear inches. in my experience is good enough for spinning . but then you need long cage derailleur. i got a mtb triple chain set at the moment and my lowest is 19 gear inches which i use on very steep climbs.


Now that's completely baffled me!
I have a 105 synapse with 50/34 front ring. It rides fine but i struggle a bit on the hills. Most likely because of my weight and fitness, but if there is a better size setup for hills then it would be of interest for any future bike purchases.


----------



## martint235 (3 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Now that's completely baffled me!
> I have a 105 synapse with 50/34 front ring. It rides fine but i struggle a bit on the hills. Most likely because of my weight and fitness, but if there is a better size setup for hills then it would be of interest for any future bike purchases.


A 50/34 front setup with something like 28/12 at the back should be able to deal with most things once you've practiced and got fit enough. I would try not to buy a bike to make something easier that will get easier the more you do it cos then you'll just end up with a bike that is too low geared for you.


----------



## billy1561 (3 May 2012)

I'll have a look at the rear Martin thanks.


----------



## tongskie01 (3 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> A 50/34 front setup with something like 28/12 at the back should be able to deal with most things once you've practiced and got fit enough. I would try not to buy a bike to make something easier that will get easier the more you do it cos then you'll just end up with a bike that is too low geared for you.


 
low gears in my opinion is necessary if youre doing hilly rides. i rather sit and spin up long hills with my low gear to preserve my legs. my top gear is 73 gear inches. i spin out at about 30 mph but that's when im sprinting. 19-23 mph more likely is comfortable speed for me.


----------



## Simon Cash (3 May 2012)

i ride a compact 50/34 but have changed rear cassette from a 11-23 to a 12-23 to give me a straight run from 12 thru 19. i find the small step ups to work much better when hill climbing as it gives small changes in cadence. it is also much better out on the flats, especially if riding into a headwind. you can easily purchase a new cassette to make hill work easier but martint is correct, do some work on the bike and you will soon get fitter. the hills will still hurt but it is only because you are riding them harder!!


----------



## potsy (3 May 2012)

Getting back on topic, did 3 100km+ rides in April, 1st-101 miler, 15th SITD audax, 22nd 82 mile Jodrell ride, and will hopefully have May's done on Sunday up in the hills


----------



## Simon Cash (3 May 2012)

I am in awe!!! You have made me feel very slack, need to turn those 60-70k rides into something bigger!!!


----------



## billy1561 (3 May 2012)

Does my 160k ride count in the imperial century thread too


----------



## tongskie01 (3 May 2012)

mine is just 14-28t at the back. triple 42/34/22 in front. reasonable pace for me on the flats is about 19-20 mph. downhill i just freewheel. i found out that as i go fitter im not using the smallest ring on my climbs instead its the middle ring im using. but then on short climbs ill just use the biggest ring. maybe u got the point. im over geared. i think its the weight of the rider that makes hill climbing hard.


----------



## billy1561 (3 May 2012)

tongskie01 said:


> mine is just 14-28t at the back. triple 42/34/22 in front. reasonable pace for me on the flats is about 19-20 mph. downhill i just freewheel. i found out that as i go fitter im not using the smallest ring on my climbs instead its the middle ring im using. but then on short climbs ill just use the biggest ring. maybe u got the point. im over geared. i think its the weight of the rider that makes hill climbing hard.


That would be my assumption too


----------



## Simon Cash (3 May 2012)

Now i know i am at the other side of the world but even down here 160km equals 100miles. A bloody good effort in anyones language lol


----------



## billy1561 (3 May 2012)

Simon Cash said:


> Now i know i am at the other side of the world but even down here 160km equals 100miles. A bloody good effort in anyones language lol


It's kinda funny as i felt better the longer it went on as i generally do.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (7 May 2012)

Well, did a ride of 104k yesterday, out to the coast, back into Norwich and home, so at least that's in the bank in case I cry off the Norwich 100


----------



## MattHB (7 May 2012)

Did 101km yesterday  planning at least 2 a month.


----------



## tongskie01 (13 May 2012)

done 106 kms. today from blackpool to dunsop bridge through longridge. then back to blackpool through scorton. my first century for this year.


----------



## MattHB (13 May 2012)

Planned a 70miler today. Just felt knackered so cut it short to an annoying 59!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 May 2012)

I must be a real dumbass, 'cos I cannot figure out how to edit my post in the 100km log...


----------



## PoweredByVeg (28 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I must be a real dumbass, 'cos I cannot figure out how to edit my post in the 100km log...


 

Happened to me before and it's now happened to the second post I did, any ideas Admin?


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2012)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Happened to me before and it's now happened to the second post I did, any ideas Admin?


 

edits have a time limit.
If you want to edit a post, report it and ask for it to be edited.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (28 May 2012)

Thanks ianrauk, what is the actual time limit? I shall report it and ask for it to be edited


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 May 2012)

I obviously do not do nearly enough 100km plus rides as the instructions say ...
Register your interest by creating your own post and then edit it, throughout the year, with the details of each new ride.
So the edit time limit must be about a week or something !
Otherwise the only way I see is to rewrite the entire thing again with the new ride added, which is a bit much. I shall bow out.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2012)

We cut my Forest of Bowland forum ride short because a couple of us were flagging on the hills and time was getting on so it didn't actually qualify as my May metric century. Instead, a few days later I went on the train to Garforth to treat myself to a flat ride for a change. Instead of the gradients getting to me, I got blasted by strong winds instead! Still - 104 km (64 miles) at 22.5 kph (14 mph) including stops. Moving average was more like 26 kph (16 mph).

I'll be doing totallyfixed & dr_pink's Rutland ride next week which will qualify for the June metric century because I'll be adding a return ride from Coventry to Nuneaton to catch the train.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I obviously do not do nearly enough 100km plus rides as the instructions say ...
> Register your interest by creating your own post and then edit it, throughout the year, with the details of each new ride.
> So the edit time limit must be about a week or something !
> Otherwise the only way I see is to rewrite the entire thing again with the new ride added, which is a bit much. I shall bow out.


This is a 'feature' of the new forum software. I raised the matter with Shaun for exactly the same reason - it is a pain having to ask for edits to old posts. He said that he would ask Xenforo's software team to take a look at this 'feature' for a future version of the software. (Perhaps they could make the time limit selectable by forum owners?)


----------



## potsy (28 May 2012)

I've missed this months 100k so might as well forget it now, 2nd one missed already.

Other than forum rides I can't seem to get motivated to do a long ride.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 May 2012)

Surely a 30 day time limit should suffice ha ha !!


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I obviously do not do nearly enough 100km plus rides as the instructions say ...
> Register your interest by creating your own post and then edit it, throughout the year, with the details of each new ride.
> So the edit time limit must be about a week or something !
> Otherwise the only way I see is to rewrite the entire thing again with the new ride added, which is a bit much. I shall bow out.


 

You can easy copy and paste your original listing and add your latest ride. I will check back in the thread to clear up any duplicates.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Surely a 30 day time limit should suffice ha ha !!


Assuming that the time it works from got reset every time you make an edit - yes! If the limit was from when you first posted - no!

I don't like the idea of that 'feature' anyway, whatever the limit is. I was going through some very old posts of mine and found some broken links which I wanted to fix. I don't want to flag up 20 different posts and give detailed instructions on what edits to make for me.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You can easy copy and paste your original listing and add your latest ride. I will check back in the thread to clear up any duplicates.


 
D'accord...done.


----------



## Zofo (17 Jun 2012)

Anyone doing the Beeston CC Sportive on 24 th ?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I 'll be doing totallyfixed & dr_pink's Rutland ride next week which will qualify for the June metric century because I'll be adding a return ride from Coventry to Nuneaton to catch the train.


I got a bit lost on the way to Nuneaton and ended up doing 88 miles or 142 kms total for the day.


----------



## gbs (29 Jun 2012)

log now transferred to the metric century "register" thread - well, that is what is called for the Imperial punters


----------



## billy1561 (17 Jul 2012)

Liverpool chester done last week 90 mile = 140k? ish


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2012)

My forum ride on Sunday got shortened to 94 km because Otley Chevin was closed for roadworks and I was running out of steam into a strong headwind coming back so I did 6 km round a circuit in Hebden Bridge to get my full July metric century in.


----------



## billy1561 (17 Jul 2012)

Good effort Colin


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Good effort Colin


Well, I'd suffered like a dog in the wind all day so I thought the least I could do was to make up the distance when I got off the hill into the shelter of the town centre. I got some funny looks though from people sitting in their front garden as I did 15 laps of a short circuit. It was a rectangular circuit and ever so slightly uphill on one of the long sides so I rode up that side as fast as I could and recovered down the opposite side.


----------



## billy1561 (17 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I'd suffered like a dog in the wind all day so I thought the least I could do was to make up the distance when I got off the hill into the shelter of the town centre. I got some funny looks though from people sitting in their front garden as I did 15 laps of a short circuit. It was a rectangular circuit and ever so slightly uphill on one of the long sides so I rode up that side as fast as I could and recovered down the opposite side.


Ha Ha i've done similar many a time to make up a milestone. Great effort, as i said mate.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Aug 2012)

5/8/12 - Bolton to Blackpool via Chorley, Bretherton, Hutton, Preston, Lytham St Annes. Plus return.

Total 107 miles.


----------



## MattHB (11 Aug 2012)

114km today. http://app.strava.com/rides/17819139 

Clubby ride . Did the same last month on the 28th http://app.strava.com/rides/15023093


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2012)

My August ride is under severe threat because I am laid low with a major chest infection. I have not ridden my bike for 3 weeks and am currently struggling to even walk a mile.

If I can get back on my bike in the next couple of weeks, I'll try and do 20 and 40 mile rides in the last few days of August and if I manage them then I will attempt the metric century at the end of the month.


----------



## Littgull (11 Aug 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you are not well, Colin.

I enjoy your forum rides immensely and the company. The rides are always so well planned and thought out with great scenery.

Best wishes for a speedy return to good health.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2012)

Littgull said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are not well, Colin.
> 
> I enjoy your forum rides immensely and the company. The rides are always so well planned and thought out with great scenery.
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy return to good health.


Thanks. As reported elsewhere - my 'major chest infection' turned out to be something _*a lot*_ more serious - pulmonary embolism! (For those who don't know - that's blood clots blocking up major vessels in the lungs, a potentially life-threatening problem.)

I felt that something was wrong when I started my July metric century forum ride to Otley. As we left Hebden Bridge, we were straight onto the climb of the Keighley Road and I was trying to talk to other riders. I found that I didn't have enough breath to ride and talk at the same time. This was way too early in the climb for it to be happening. I thought that I was just having a bad day.

4 days later, I did a 19 mile loop over the Cragg Vale climb. My breathing had got significantly worse in that time. I tried again 3 days after that and it was as though I had never ridden a bike before. As soon as I started to go uphill I was fighting to get my breath, as if I had just sprinted up one of those nightmare 20+% mountain top finishes they have been doing in this year's Vuelta. In fact, I had just started on a mere 3% gradient!

So that's my cycling done for 2012. I won't be fit enough to start the _metric-a-month_ challenge again until about March or April 2013. I'll try and do 12 consecutive months from then.

All being well, I will come back a lot fitter than I have been over the past few years that I have been riding with other CycleChatters. I was fit in 2006 but already losing that fitness by 2007 when I joined CC. Very few of the 100-odd CCers that I have ridden with have ever seen me slim and fit except in my avatar photo! I've already lost a lot of weight, and it will start dropping off me once I can start doing hilly rides and walks again.

For those of you currently doing the metric-a-month - good luck with October, November and December! (September should be okay with the current spell of fine weather.)


----------



## david k (22 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> A few of us have taken up the Metric Century A Month challenge again in 2012 and since the original discussion thread seems to have disappeared, I have started this one to take its place.
> 
> I propose that the rules of the challenge should be relaxed slightly. It should still involve riding at least one metric century a month for a year, but I think it is unnecessarily restrictive to have to start in January. Why should someone reading this thread now and thinking that they like the idea of the challenge, have to wait 11 months to start? So, my suggestion is - post which month you started in and do another 11 consecutive months from then. Obviously, the 'points competition' must run Jan - Dec or it wouldn't make any sense!
> 
> ...


how do i join Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2012)

david k said:


> how do i join Colin?


There's nothing formal, just update the details of your rides *in one post *in the ride thread choosing the same style as one of the other posts. After a while, you will no longer be able to edit your own post, so use the 'Report' link below the post to ask a mod to edit it for you and give them the extra ride report to add to the end of the existing post. Good luck!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> There's nothing formal, just update the details of your rides *in one post *in the ride thread choosing the same style as one of the other posts. After a while, you will no longer be able to edit your own post, so use the 'Report' link below the post to ask a mod to edit it for you and give them the extra ride report to add to the end of the existing post. Good luck!


 

Don't worry about reporting it. Just copy and past your previous list with the addition and post. I will then delete the previous list.
We get enough reports clogging up the mods board as it is


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Don't worry about reporting it. Just copy and past your previous list with the addition and post. I will then delete the previous list.
> We get enough reports clogging up the mods board as it is


I'm not being funny, but how do you know when to do it if people don't use reports to tell you? If you have to keep checking to see if anything needs deleting, isn't that more time-consuming than just responding to a report?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not being funny, but how do you know when to do it if people don't use reports to tell you? If you have to keep checking to see if anything needs deleting, isn't that more time-consuming than just responding to a report?


 

I just check. Seeing as I add a ride most weeks.


----------



## billy1561 (27 Oct 2012)

106 k yesterday. Bloody freezing! Took me around 4 hours to warm up post shower.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (16 Dec 2012)

Well, that's me done for the year Didn't post all the 100k+ rides I did, just a bit of fun really, but at least it made me get out in the winter months


----------



## Saundie (18 Dec 2012)

I have been extremely lax in my cycling in 2012, so I'm going to make a point of doing at least 100km ride per month in 2013. The purpose of this post is to make it a statement in a public forum, and thus compel me to actually do it. The last time I rode 100km was way back in September; I've not done any cycling other than my daily commute since then. Ostensibly this is because I have taken up running, but the reality is that I am just being lazy.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2012)

Well I think that's it for me for the year. Tendonitis means I am off the bike for the rest of the year.

So for 2012 I completed 40 Metric centuries, 10 of those double metric Centuries. Making a a grand total of 50pts.


----------



## HLaB (24 Dec 2012)

Yikes


ianrauk said:


> Well I think that's it for me for the year. Tendonitis means I am off the bike for the rest of the year.
> 
> So for 2012 I completed 40 Metric centuries, 10 of those double metric Centuries. Making a a grand total of 50pts.


Yikes, GWS!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> Yikes
> 
> Yikes, GWS!


 

Cheers mate.
It really is a pain...excuse the pun.


----------



## deanE (24 Dec 2012)

I’m coming out - by announcing that I shall do the metric century challenge in 2013.


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well I think that's it for me for the year. Tendonitis means I am off the bike for the rest of the year.
> 
> So for 2012 I completed 40 Metric centuries, 10 of those double metric Centuries. Making a a grand total of 50pts.


 
Bad luck on the injury Ian, hope your recovery is quick and complete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banjo (10 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well I think that's it for me for the year. Tendonitis means I am off the bike for the rest of the year.
> 
> So for 2012 I completed 40 Metric centuries, 10 of those double metric Centuries. Making a a grand total of 50pts.


 Impressive years achievment Ian. GWS hope you are clocking up the miles again soon.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2013)

Banjo said:


> Impressive years achievment Ian. GWS hope you are clocking up the miles again soon.


 

Cheers Banjo.
The tendinitis is getting better slowly but surely. Another week and I think it will be gone completely...fingers crossed.


----------



## Banjo (10 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers Banjo.
> The tendinitis is getting better slowly but surely. Another week and I think it will be gone completely...fingers crossed.


 
Put your feet up for a week or two extra ,better safe than sorry.


----------



## JoeyB (15 Jan 2013)

I'm going to have a pop at this cheeky little challenge. Just getting myself booked on a 100KM Audax permanent event for this weekend, around the New Forest.


----------



## r80 (25 Jan 2013)

Tommorow's the day for this, rain and 50mph winds for Sunday and all of next week. Just hope all the snow and crud is being washed of the back roads with the current rain.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

r80 said:


> Tommorow's the day for this, rain and 50mph winds for Sunday and all of next week. Just hope all the snow and crud is being washed of the back roads with the current rain.


 

Best of British luck to ya


----------



## r80 (26 Jan 2013)

Miss circulated and ended up with a bit less than 100km. Tried some extra miles, but I was all in. Ended up with 58.1mi.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

r80 said:


> Miss circulated and ended up with a bit less than 100km. Tried some extra miles, but I was all in. Ended up with 58.1mi.


 

Bad luck. Better luck for next time.
Will you be able to get out again before the end of the month?


----------



## r80 (26 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Bad luck. Better luck for next time.
> Will you be able to get out again before the end of the month?


The weather looks terrible tommorow, and Monday Tuesday and Thursday I have a full schedule. I could potentially finish at 11.40 on Wednesday afternoon if I skipped Chemistry, but I probably shouldn't.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

r80 said:


> The weather looks terrible tommorow, and Monday Tuesday and Thursday I have a full schedule. I could potentially finish at 11.40 on Wednesday afternoon if I skipped Chemistry, but I probably shouldn't.


 

Where are you based.
Just seen the weather report and looks like rain for a lot of the country unfortunately.
Fortunately for those of us in the south east, it clears by about 8am.


----------



## r80 (26 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Where are you based.
> Just seen the weather report and looks like rain for a lot of the country unfortunately.
> Fortunately for those of us in the south east, it clears by about 8am.


Hampshire, metoffice is giving a clearer day than it was earlier, so I might see how my legs feel tommorow morning.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

r80 said:


> Hampshire, metoffice is giving a clearer day than it was earlier, so I might see how my legs feel tommorow morning.


 

Fingers crossed and best of British luck for you.


----------



## JoeyB (26 Jan 2013)

Boom!

Completed my first ever Audax event today... Was a 100km permanent event.

Haven't done distance like this since 2011 so pretty happy. Had only done about 25 miles in total on the bike before today, it's all dirty and broken in now lol.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Boom!
> 
> Completed my first ever Audax event today... Was a 100km permanent event.
> 
> Haven't done distance like this since 2011 so pretty happy. Had only done about 25 miles in total on the bike before today, it's all dirty and broken in now lol.


 

Nice one. 
More long mileage to come then I guess.


----------



## JoeyB (14 Feb 2013)

Another 100KM booked in for this Saturday... this time with clipless pedals, a new 11-28 (from 11-25) rear cassette and half a clue how to use the Garmin ! I'll up the ante to 200KM next month if all goes well.


----------



## User482 (16 Feb 2013)

Nasty virus ruined last weekend's plan for a century and I am looking after my daughter this weekend. Better shape up next Sunday!


----------



## JoeyB (16 Feb 2013)

Well I did it, 111km Denmead - Whitchurch Permanent..... Started slow, good mid section and tough finish. Seems to be a pattern with me, I think I leave it too long before I stop and eat.


----------



## JoeyB (26 Feb 2013)

Just getting myself booked up for my next 100km.... doing the Denmead - Stockbridge 100km permanent Audax event.

I've also booked onto my first Audax Calendar event, the Denmead SR series 200km next month. Only slightly scared!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (28 Feb 2013)

Is it too late to join the party?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Feb 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Is it too late to join the party?


 
I was just wondering the same - I was planning an Imperial century once a month this year but I think I need to be more realistic!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Feb 2013)

Ah crap, I was 10km under on my target ride in January. Rats!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (28 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I was just wondering the same - I was planning an Imperial century once a month this year but I think I need to be more realistic!



Same as that! 
I could possibly -just about- manage one imperial a month, but I'm pretty sure I can average 2-3 metric ones, so overall it would be better for me.. I think!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Is it too late to join the party?


 

If you have rides for January and February.. then log away


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Feb 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Same as that!
> I could possibly -just about- manage one imperial a month, but I'm pretty sure I can average 2-3 metric ones, so overall it would be better for me.. I think!


 
I'm already out of the running. Nuts!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (28 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> If you have rides for January and February.. then log away



Ermm.. I don't think I was as good as to log my rides back in January.. But I know I did 67m the Sunday after TheDoc's ride! 
Can I start by logging properly from March on?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Ermm.. I don't think I was as good as to log my rides back in January.. But I know I did 67m the Sunday after TheDoc's ride!
> Can I start by logging properly from March on?


 

We are talking the Metric challenge right?
If so then log away.
The imperial challenge is a different matter...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> We are talking the Metric challenge right?
> If so then log away.
> The imperial challenge is a different matter...


 
Wa-hoo!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Feb 2013)

Hang on, where do we log it?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hang on, where do we log it?


 

In the Metric Century Challenge thread in this part of the forum.


----------



## Spartak (28 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> If you have rides for January and February.. then log away



26 months on the trot now for my MCC !
Planning for March ! 
Hopefully a midweek ride over to Tintern & Barrys Ball Buster Audax at the end of the month !


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (28 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> We are talking the Metric challenge right?
> If so then log away.
> The imperial challenge is a different matter...


 








Andrew_Culture said:


> Wa-hoo!


 
HA! That kinda makes you my direct competition Mr Culture!!


----------



## User482 (28 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> 26 months on the trot now for my MCC !
> Planning for March !
> Hopefully a midweek ride over to Tintern & Barrys Ball Buster Audax at the end of the month !


I'm doing the lvis audax too. Hope you're ready for the epic quantity of cake!


----------



## Spartak (28 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> I'm doing the lvis audax too. Hope you're ready for the epic quantity of cake!



I'm going on a cake amnesty til then !!!


----------



## JoeyB (9 Mar 2013)

Did another 100km ride today and got my first ever puncture at around 80k in...

Fortunately it was an absolute doddle to get the tyre off the rim and then back on again, which was lucky because I never got round to doing a dummy run at home :-0

I actually found the wheel / tyre combo easier to work with than my MTB !


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2013)

Got March's (double) Century in.. and some.
251km's to Felpham and back. FNRttC and SMRbtH.
Phew...


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2013)

Well I did another 100km today, but I was a little annoyed when I realised it was the 31st today and not 1st April as I had originally thought! So that's three for March now!

Did a local circuit three times over today as I didn't fancy being far from home. I think this gave me a psychological boost as I finished in my fastest time yet, albeit a lot flatter route but even so I was chuffed :-)


----------



## JoeyB (29 Apr 2013)

Well after a busy April I was running the risk of not getting a 100km ride down...so I went out for another pop at a 200km yesterday (Denmead Coastal 200) and completed it!! I recommend it as a first 200km actually in that the majority is flat terrain, but it would be worth doing during the week as the cycle lanes in Worthing / Brighton were busy at the weekend.

Going to see how my body reacts to my normal 30k route tomorrow morning...that should be fun lol


----------



## Spartak (2 Jun 2013)

Out yesterday first thing, managed a 101km ride to Usk.
Beautiful morning & great conditions 

30 months on the trot now for my MCC !


----------



## JoeyB (2 Aug 2013)

Missed my July ride :-( I had planned to go out this week as I'm off work but I managed to get myself a stinking cold and zero energy.

I did the IOW Randonee in May and a tough trip from Calais to Boulogne in June. I plan to do a Sportive in August. Oh well, at least I have something to improve on next year!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (5 Sep 2013)

@Fubar 

Found it yet?


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> @Fubar
> 
> Found it yet?


 

Err, nope - to be fair I haven't been looking very hard...


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (6 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Err, nope - to be fair I haven't been looking very hard...


 
Did you try reading the thread titles? Just an idea...


----------



## Fubar (6 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Did you try reading the thread titles? Just an idea...


 

Oh Aye, very good - I see it now. You'd think I would be embarrassed by that but it's not the first time this week I've made a tool of myself so getting pretty used to it. When in meetings always check that people you don't know are actually males before referring to them as "gentlemen"...


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (6 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Oh Aye, very good - I see it now. You'd think I would be embarrassed by that but it's not the first time this week I've made a tool of myself so getting pretty used to it. When in meetings always check that people you don't know are actually males before referring to them as "gentlemen"...



That's wise! Although even after a thorough investigation you'd most likely still call my ex-manager "gentleman". The fact that she kept a (admittedly well groomed) moustache wasn't helping much either...


----------



## Fubar (7 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> That's wise! Although even after a thorough investigation you'd most likely still call my ex-manager "gentleman". The fact that she kept a (admittedly well groomed) moustache wasn't helping much either...



To be fair this woman was wearing a suit, shirt and brogues not dissimilar to how I dress for work, and apparently will take my faux pas as a compliment...


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (7 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> To be fair this woman was wearing a suit, shirt and brogues not dissimilar to how I dress for work, and apparently will take my faux pas as a compliment...



In that case maybe you shouldn't disappoint her by being too careful!! 


...so... to the point! Why starting your century challenge in October? What's wrong with September?


----------



## Fubar (7 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> In that case maybe you shouldn't disappoint her by being too careful!!
> 
> 
> ...so... to the point! Why starting your century challenge in October? What's wrong with September?



It's @Louch 's fault, apparently he is running somewhere...

I managed to squeeze a 100k in on 31 August so can plan to do another in Sept, it would be the 3 of us starting in October and it looks like we have a wee border raid planned.


----------



## Louch (7 Sep 2013)

if you were coming to Arran next week, we could have made it u to the 100k......


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (11 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> It's @Louch 's fault, apparently he is running somewhere...
> 
> I managed to squeeze a 100k in on 31 August so can plan to do another in Sept, it would be the 3 of us starting in October and it looks like we have a wee border raid planned.



Why do people run when they can cycle is beyond me!!!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Why do people run when they can cycle is beyond me!!!




Madness...


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Why do people run when they can cycle is beyond me!!!


 
Running is bad for your knees anyway


----------



## Fubar (11 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Why do people run when they can cycle is beyond me!!!


 

@Louch wears compression socks when cycling as well - there's no accounting for some people...


----------



## Louch (11 Sep 2013)

That was due to a running injury  has signed up for this race prior to taking possession of my bike, so that's my excuse


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (13 Sep 2013)

Louch said:


> That was due to a running injury  has signed up for this race prior to taking possession of my bike, so that's my excuse



Oh, alright then! We forgive you..

[now give me those compression socks, as I happen to have a pair of scissors handy..]


----------



## Fubar (26 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> In that case maybe you shouldn't disappoint her by being too careful!!
> 
> 
> ...so... to the point! Why starting your century challenge in October? What's wrong with September?


 

Just had a look back through Garmin, I've had (only) 4 eligible 100k rides this year in April, May and then 2 in August (I was hoping the earlier August one was in July so I already had 2 months in the bag ). I'm intending to get another one in this weekend for September so do I post them all for 2013 including the gap, or do I just start from August? Or start all over again?? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (28 Sep 2013)

I think you go back to 0 if you miss a month. So I'd say you should start from August.. Just go out this weekend to avoid losing your 2 points! Or if you lack motivation pop in to Bedford and join me! 
I'm going for a nice, hilly 117km tomorrow (gorgeous route as well..)


----------



## Fubar (28 Sep 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I think you go back to 0 if you miss a month. So I'd say you should start from August.. Just go out this weekend to avoid losing your 2 points! Or if you lack motivation pop in to Bedford and join me!
> I'm going for a nice, hilly 117km tomorrow (gorgeous route as well..)



Cool, tomorrow should be doable so starting from August - isn't Bedford a van...?!?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Cool, tomorrow should be doable so starting from August - isn't Bedford a van...?!?


 
Ah! It looks like you joined then! Cool!

Yes, actually it is,  but if I were you I'd stick with the VW Camper, as it's highly unlikely to become a "classic" any time soon...


----------



## Fubar (1 Oct 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Ah! It looks like you joined then! Cool!
> 
> Yes, actually it is,  but if I were you I'd stick with the VW Camper, as it's highly unlikely to become a "classic" any time soon...


 
Yeah, just sneaked one in on Sunday by joining the club's "long, fast" weekend ride (which for them probably wasn't very long or fast) - man that was hard! Not helped by another puncture and being stuck in the big ring...  At least the weather was good. Thinking I might try and sneak another one in early October so I get it over with, before the weather turns...


----------



## Fubar (1 Oct 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Ah! It looks like you joined then! Cool!
> 
> Yes, actually it is,  but if I were you I'd stick with the VW Camper, as it's highly unlikely to become a "classic" any time soon...


 
Aww the wee Bedford vans were still cute and had that element of "britishness" about them, and you see the odd one knocking about - surprised they're still going!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Oct 2013)

Fubar said:


> Aww the wee Bedford vans were still cute and had that element of "britishness" about them, and you see the odd one knocking about - surprised they're still going!



See, when I put "britishness" and "cute" together the image flashing in my head is more something like that:






Not the exactly the Bedford van. But I can be fussy like that! lol

(my birthday is on the 21st of September.. just in case you get stuck for prezie ideas )


----------



## Fubar (2 Oct 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> See, when I put "britishness" and "cute" together the image flashing in my head is more something like that:
> View attachment 30219
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure a Bedford Van would come in handy when your stuck at the side of the road in your cute, british car...

I'll keep a note of the date - get up that morning and look out your window for something vintage parked in your driveway wrapped in a giant ribbon! (*loads ebay search for 2nd hand Bedford vans, any condition, and directions to Bedford*)


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Oct 2013)

Fubar said:


> I'm sure a Bedford Van would come in handy when your stuck at the side of the road in your cute, british car...
> 
> I'll keep a note of the date - get up that morning and look out your window for something vintage parked in your driveway wrapped in a giant ribbon! (*loads ebay search for 2nd hand Bedford vans, any condition, and directions to Bedford*)


 
I'd buy it now and keep it for next year if I were you.. looks like a real bargain*, well worth the investment! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spot-on-B...hicles_DiecastVehicles_JN&hash=item2a31d07e19


* it comes WITH the ice cream man by the looks of it... how about that??


----------



## Fubar (2 Oct 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I'd buy it now and keep it for next year if I were you.. looks like a real bargain*, well worth the investment!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spot-on-B...hicles_DiecastVehicles_JN&hash=item2a31d07e19
> 
> ...



Aww, meep meep! He's probably selling crack cocaine out of that...


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Oct 2013)

Fubar said:


> Aww, meep meep! He's probably selling crack cocaine out of that...


 
Awwwww.. that explains then why he is wearing white!!!


----------



## Fubar (4 Oct 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Awwwww.. that explains then why he is wearing white!!!



Breaking Bed.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (5 Oct 2013)

Fubar said:


> Breaking Bed.



..like "Breaking Bad", only.... ?? 




[she's definitely having a proper blonde moment! ]


----------



## Fubar (5 Oct 2013)

Decided to get my 100k in early this month, just in case...

Good day for it too!


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> ..like "Breaking Bad", only.... ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, where's your October 100k young lady?!?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Nov 2013)

Fubar said:


> Erm, where's your October 100k young lady?!?



mmmmm?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Nov 2013)

@Fubar "Da you go!" 

All posted now! I have to admit I am struggling for 100km rides at the moment as my club rides have been slightly shorter for the winter... I will have to create a 10-15mile loop to tail or something.


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> @Fubar "Da you go!"
> 
> All posted now! I have to admit I am struggling for 100km rides at the moment as my club rides have been slightly shorter for the winter... I will have to create a 10-15mile loop to tail or something.



Ah, that's better! You wouldn't want a fat old fool like me catching you now, would you?!?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Nov 2013)

Fubar said:


> Ah, that's better! You wouldn't want a fat old fool like me catching you now, would you?!?



You can try!!! 

Out of curiosity @Fubar: how far are you from Meikleour and what are your views on Cogals?


----------



## Fubar (3 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> You can try!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity @Fubar: how far are you from Meikleour and what are your views on Cogals?



Meikleour not too far up the road (40 miles according to google) and never participated in a Cogal but sounds interesting! (Googled that too ) drinking and cycling though?!?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Nov 2013)

Fubar said:


> Meikleour not too far up the road (40 miles according to google) and never participated in a Cogal but sounds interesting! (Googled that too ) drinking and cycling though?!?



Drinking *after* cycling..  
Well, there is plenty of time but Velominati's mid-winter cogal is taking place in Meikleour, the 21st of Dec and I thought since it's so convenient for me (only 408 miles up the road) maybe I should indulge??
What say you?


----------



## Fubar (4 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Drinking *after* cycling..
> Well, there is plenty of time but Velominati's mid-winter cogal is taking place in Meikleour, the 21st of Dec and I thought since it's so convenient for me (only 408 miles up the road) maybe I should indulge??
> What say you?



Isn't that the shortest day of the year? Not much light for you to cycle up the road in  

On the plus side that's your 100k for December done and dusted...


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (4 Nov 2013)

Fubar said:


> Isn't that the shortest day of the year? Not much light for you to cycle up the road in
> 
> On the plus side that's your 100k for December done and dusted...



Good point!! Plus there is no point in driving 400 miles to ride 100, is there? 
Hmmmm.. Maybe I should reconsider! 
My Bedford/Edinburgh/Bedford ride in early Spring still stands though..


----------



## Fubar (4 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Good point!! Plus there is no point in driving 400 miles to ride 100, is there?
> Hmmmm.. Maybe I should reconsider!
> My Bedford/Edinburgh/Bedford ride in early Spring still stands though..


 
Plus I don't know if you've _been_ to Miekleour, it's hardly the hotbed of culture I'm sure you're used to in, erm Bedfordshire...

However if you are up in Edinburgh early Spring it would be rude not to come say hello, what's your plans (aside from cycling to Edinburgh and back again, that is).


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (5 Nov 2013)

Fubar said:


> Plus I don't know if you've _been_ to Miekleour, it's hardly the hotbed of culture I'm sure you're used to in, erm Bedfordshire...
> 
> However if you are up in Edinburgh early Spring it would be rude not to come say hello, what's your plans (aside from cycling to Edinburgh and back again, that is).



Hmmm.. Well, I was more hoping for some interesting landscape to be honest, but it is growing thinner on me by the hour. As you say, the shortest day of the year will limit everything to 100-120 miles. Not really worth it.
As for my spring ride plans, that all depends on how much time off will I manage to get from work! I think I need roughly 4 days on the road and whatever I've left will be spent in exploring Edinburgh's goodies! 
Any suggestions will be highly appreciated!


----------



## Fubar (5 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Hmmm.. Well, I was more hoping for some interesting landscape to be honest, but it is growing thinner on me by the hour. As you say, the shortest day of the year will limit everything to 100-120 miles. Not really worth it.
> As for my spring ride plans, that all depends on how much time off will I manage to get from work! I think I need roughly 4 days on the road and whatever I've left will be spent in exploring Edinburgh's goodies!
> Any suggestions will be highly appreciated!


 
Meikleour _does_ have the world's largest beech hedge....

Let me know nearer the time when your plans are set and we can make some recommendations - I'm sure plenty of the CC Ecosse regulars would chip in as well.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (7 Nov 2013)

Phil485 said:


> I'm a very naughty boy and I promise to do better next year.
> I'm more worried that I'm going to miss November


 
You can't miss November!! Why would you? The weather is still ok and plenty of time to go...


----------



## Phil485 (7 Nov 2013)

Just need to get time off for good behaviour!
Club rides are about 50 miles usually on a Sunday, so they end up a bit short


----------



## Phil485 (10 Nov 2013)

Well, after the encouragement 

RoadSun10/11/201310/11/2013 Team Ascendo Club Ride03:42:14109.0 km609 m142

Will update the other thread....


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (10 Nov 2013)

Phil485 said:


> Well, after the encouragement
> 
> RoadSun10/11/201310/11/2013 Team Ascendo Club Ride03:42:14109.0 km609 m142
> 
> Will update the other thread....


----------



## Phil485 (2 Dec 2013)

And I've managed to get one in early in December. 105 miles and a crash yesterday.
Crash hurts but it was good to get the century in
RoadSun01/12/201301/12/2013 Team Ascendo ride with a crash on the way home!3:52:47105.0 km749 m


----------



## Brandane (19 Dec 2013)

I think I might just have a go at this challenge, starting in January 2014. So one ride per month of at least 100km/62 miles it is!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2013)

Brandane said:


> I think I might just have a go at this challenge, starting in January 2014. So one ride per month of at least 100km/62 miles it is!




It's as easy as that


----------



## Fubar (23 Dec 2013)

Struggling to get my 100K in this month, for a variety of reasons not been out on the bike much - hoping to get out on Thursday on a club ride so _might_ manage it then. Thankfully not relying on this month to complete the year!


----------



## Phil485 (23 Dec 2013)

Did my second one of the month last Friday. Took me up to 13 for the year. I can't see me getting out for another one before the new year. Will play again next year and I'll try not to miss any months.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Dec 2013)

Phil485 said:


> Did my second one of the month last Friday. Took me up to 13 for the year. I can't see me getting out for another one before the new year. Will play again next year and I'll try not to miss any months.



Well done on your achievement.

I think this year has been one of the best years in a long time to ride a metric century every month. I can't believe how mild it has been up to now. Usually in Denmark we can get down to -20+ but we are struggling to get anywhere near freezing. It is wet and windy today but about +10.

Steve


----------



## Fubar (28 Dec 2013)

Fubar said:


> Struggling to get my 100K in this month, for a variety of reasons not been out on the bike much - hoping to get out on Thursday on a club ride so _might_ manage it then. Thankfully not relying on this month to complete the year!



Yay! I did Decembers' 100k today, just in the nick of time - very windy but at least it was dry. Hopefully not leave it that late again!


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2014)

I'll give this a go in 2014: http://www.strava.com/activities/103182340 - that's January's done


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> I'll give this a go in 2014: http://www.strava.com/activities/103182340 - that's January's done




Wow, good going Dave.
Beat me by one day.......
Was meant to have done mine today but the weather here is absolutely atrocious.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> I'll give this a go in 2014: http://www.strava.com/activities/103182340 - that's January's done


Good effort!

I currently have a cold. The weather is crap and I am in no hurry to ride outdoors while it is, so I think I will try and get some time in on my gym bike once I am over the bug. 

If I think it is sensible and we get a break in the weather, I might attempt a 100 km ride to Waddington and back before the end of the month. If I manage that, I will sign up for the metric century a month challenge again. (I got scuppered in 2012/3 by ill-health.)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2014)

I'm also going for the metric hundred a month in 2014, not quite as fas as @DCLane but still 100km (just!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/103180638


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2014)

ok i need a motivation so lets sign up for 2014


----------



## coffeejo (5 Jan 2014)

Meant to sign up last year but it was February before I remembered. Count me in for 2014. 

*double checks to make sure it's the metric and not the imperial century challenge*


----------



## Fubar (5 Jan 2014)

Got mine in yesterday, didn't want to leave it to the last minute like December: 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/424347100

Including 2013 that's 6 months in a row now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jan 2014)

I don't realistically expect to even make 100km next month, but will give it a try.
managed 108km today... http://www.strava.com/activities/105100883
Please tell me it will get easier?


----------



## Brandane (27 Jan 2014)

It has to be done tomorrow, or I fail in my mission, at the first hurdle .
The foul weather this month has curtailed my cycling a bit. Tomorrow is the last opportunity to get out on the bike before the end of the month, so fingers crossed that I can manage 100 km..


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jan 2014)

I'm in the same boat - it's either a case of extending the already hilly ride planned for Wednesday or trying it at the last minute on Friday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2014)

Brandane said:


> It has to be done tomorrow, or I fail in my mission, at the first hurdle .
> The foul weather this month has curtailed my cycling a bit. Tomorrow is the last opportunity to get out on the bike before the end of the month, so fingers crossed that I can manage 100 km..





coffeejo said:


> I'm in the same boat - it's either a case of extending the already hilly ride planned for Wednesday or trying it at the last minute on Friday.



Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fingers crossed for you both




indeed... fingers crossed


----------



## Fubar (28 Jan 2014)

Brandane said:


> It has to be done tomorrow, or I fail in my mission, at the first hurdle .
> The foul weather this month has curtailed my cycling a bit. Tomorrow is the last opportunity to get out on the bike before the end of the month, so fingers crossed that I can manage 100 km..


 
You've picked a cracking day for it!! I'm struggling to remember the last time I went on a ride and DIDN'T get wet... hope you get it nailed today.


----------



## Brandane (28 Jan 2014)

Fubar said:


> You've picked a cracking day for it!! I'm struggling to remember the last time I went on a ride and DIDN'T get wet... hope you get it nailed today.





ianrauk said:


> indeed... fingers crossed





Supersuperleeds said:


> Fingers crossed for you both



Managed it, but only just..... 62.3 miles = 100.26 km. Hopefully the rest will get easier as the year progresses, but at least I'm on the scoresheet . Started off a bit damp and drizzly, but true to the forecast it dried up and actually saw some glimpses of sunshine towards the end!
http://www.strava.com/activities/109570981


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2014)

Brandane said:


> Managed it, but only just..... 62.3 miles = 100.26 km. Hopefully the rest will get easier as the year progresses, but at least I'm on the scoresheet . Started off a bit damp and drizzly, but true to the forecast it dried up and actually saw some glimpses of sunshine towards the end!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/109570981




Nice one...


----------



## Fubar (28 Jan 2014)

Brandane said:


> Managed it, but only just..... 62.3 miles = 100.26 km. Hopefully the rest will get easier as the year progresses, but at least I'm on the scoresheet . Started off a bit damp and drizzly, but true to the forecast it dried up and actually saw some glimpses of sunshine towards the end!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/109570981



Doesn't matter how you did it, you did it! Last time I was cycling round and round my estate to get the 100k in - well done!


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jan 2014)

Meep! So close, yet so far ... 50-something miles today, didn't have the time to extend to 62 miles. Haven't checked Friday's forecast. Suspect it might be a little bit soggy................


----------



## Pennine-Paul (30 Jan 2014)

Managed 110 km back on the 18 January,was supposed to have been an imperial century
but started suffering with a tight chest,thought I was over the lurgy I'd had over xmas,
turned out I wasn't 
Had an accident at work last week resulting damage to the ligaments connecting my
breastbone to my ribs,so thats my attempt at imperial century a month over for this year.

A metric century a month for me this year then,Hopefully get February's 100km in on Sunday,
although I will have to ride with a rib belt on the pains nothing like it was now.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2014)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Managed 110 km back on the 18 January,was supposed to have been an imperial century
> but started suffering with a tight chest,thought I was over the lurgy I'd had over xmas,
> turned out I wasn't
> Had an accident at work last week resulting damage to the ligaments connecting my
> ...




Ouch.. can imagine that's very painful.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2014)

I decided to be sensible and not rush into tackling the challenge this year. I was going to ride today and try to get a metric century in but it was bitter and my lungs still hurt in cold air. I also realised that I am not yet fit enough - one 43 mile ride since mid-December is not good preparation.

I need to be ready to do my 103 km (or even 107 mile!) forum ride at the end of March, but I will build up to the distance more steadily. The challenge can wait until 2015.

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## User482 (31 Jan 2014)

My last century of 2013 was at the end of September. Too much stuff to do after that pending the imminent arrival of mini User482 mk2, and of course finding time since has been difficult. I wheezed my way round the local roads on 18 Jan for 85km, having lost all of my fitness, but felt much better last Saturday clocking up about 135k. I did think about the imperial century but howling wind and rain won out. I have a 200km audax planned for the end of March, so I'm going to need to get some distance in before then.


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jan 2014)

Face is red raw after barely an hour of being whipped by the wind and the rain whilst walking the dog ... there endeth my challenge.  

See you all in 2015.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Feb 2014)

This thread came up a couple of days ago when I clicked "New Posts". Inspired me to head out yesterday, when the forecast was fine until late in the day. 

It started raining really hard about 80km in, and when I got to Staines (90km) both my gloves and shoes were dripping wet, and I was ready to bail. Lucky for me there was a terrible mess on South West Trains, with the next several cancelled, so I had no choice but to finish.

So I'm in for 2014.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Face is red raw after barely an hour of being whipped by the wind and the rain whilst walking the dog ... there endeth my challenge.
> 
> See you all in 2015.


I don't blame you!

I am trying to be more sensible after my poor health over the past year and a half during which I frightened myself with my MTFU attitude. I was prepared to push myself to near-death on the bike until eventually illness overcame my ability to explain away minor problems like not being able to breathe or even stand up ...

I think if I had set off to do my metric century this week, I would have completed it or died trying! Then I would have felt pressure on me to complete another 11. It is safer for me to sabotage myself now, and that frees me to ride according to how I feel rather than a number on the calendar.

If all goes well with my health and fitness in 2014, then I will be more ambitious in 2015!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Feb 2014)

Got february's 100k in,Had a nice tailwind for the first 60 km
then paid the price when leaving Sowerby bridge, a headwind 
for the next 15 km up a 5% occaisionally 10% ,was an absolute
grind, down to walking pace for the last couple of kms,that climb set
me off hacking and coughing again,can't seem to shake off this xmas lurgy


----------



## Fubar (2 Feb 2014)

February's 100k done, took advantage of the DCC's 50-mile Tourist Time Trial to clock 80k then extended the route home to take it over the 100 - bit of a windy struggle heading West, sun was out by the time I was home.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Feb 2014)

<sigh> snuck in january on last day of the month for my first attempt at this challenge, and february is already looking threatened. I've got a bad cold, and waiting for that to clear before flying to the other side of the world to spend the rest of the month caring for Aged Parents. Taking my folder on the plane, but between jetlag, and duties and stuff and not worrying aged-Ps, I suspect finding time for a quick 100km this month may be hard. </sigh>

Or rely on the jetlag, and go out at 4am one morning. With fingers-crossed that my restless father doesn't see the light on, and come to investigate.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Feb 2014)

Got one ride in January and two so far for Feb. Yesterday was a glorious day compared to what the weather has been like lately, lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Got one ride in January and two so far for Feb. Yesterday was a glorious day compared to what the weather has been like lately, lets hope it stays that way.




Yup, glorious yesterday. Would have been a crime not to have gone out for a ride. So bagged Febs 100k and 100imp.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, glorious yesterday. Would have been a crime not to have gone out for a ride. So bagged Febs 100k and 100imp.


Fair play on the imperial century. On our ride yesterday Tom & myself were chatting about your 100 mile rides almost every week, hats off to you sir! Once the weather settles down a bit you'll have to come cycling up this neck of the woods again.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Fair play on the imperial century. On our ride yesterday Tom & myself were chatting about your 100 mile rides almost every week, hats off to you sir! Once the weather settles down a bit you'll have to come cycling up this neck of the woods again.




Damn right bud.love riding your roads.. give my best to the guys.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the challenge, guys.

Last month I did it in driving rain, and only didn't bail due to a train problems and I had to get home somehow.

This month the logistical challenge was going to be different. I've travelled to Australia for family responsibilities and thus only have my folder. I'm here to help my frail parents, and don't want to stress them with the worry of me being on the roads. My father has long been a believer that cycling is incredibly dangerous. "Luckily" he's currently still in hospital, so I managed to sneak out on Sunday morning. The weather is mild for here (Melbourne), only 23. But after a wet London winter, that was plenty for me.

I headed straight east from where I was, out along a lovely rolling dual carriageway - through @victor's territory - and found the Lilydale-Warburton-Rail-Trail. It's an old railway line that runs through the forests and farmlands of the hills near Melbourne. It's pretty flat - railway grade - and a good solid gravel surface. There are even the remains of the old stations. 40km (25 miles) to Warburton, a lot of it under the shade of trees. Of course, I've lost my slip slop slap instinct, so I've got some sunburn on my thighs, but that's already going down. I've also lost some fitness over that last few weeks, so I was knackered yesterday.

The ride was lovely though. The trail is pretty underused, and really beautiful. Coming in and out of the trees, the air full of eucalyptus smells, cockatoos, bell birds, friendly riders. Stopped for 2nd breakfast at the 30km mark (avocado poached eggs with macadamia), and lunch at a cafe on the path, where all it's sandwiches are named after bike races; I had the giro d'talia :-). Train back to visit my mother who's in a care home .... "what are you wearing???"

http://app.strava.com/activities/115447358


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Feb 2014)

Looks like it was a nice day!  One of my favourite all-day Saturday rides is to ride from home to Lilydale (16km), then the Lilydale-Warburton Rail Trail (40km), then up Mt Donna Buang and back down to Warburton (34km), where I have lunch at a Warburton Cafe (which always tastes really good, for some reason ), then back home via the same route. About 148km all up. I like the rail trail, as it's very relaxing and a nice way to get there and back.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't realistically expect to even make 100km next month, but will give it a try.
> managed 108km today... http://www.strava.com/activities/105100883
> Please tell me it will get easier?



Well, ermmm, I did 133.34km yesterday with 1,177m of climbing yesterday, so I guess that counts as February's attempt!
http://www.strava.com/activities/115809005/overview not sure it was any easier mind you....
(ride report will follow in the my ride today thread...)


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well, ermmm, I did 133.34km yesterday with 1,177m of climbing yesterday, so I guess that counts as February's attempt!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/115809005/overview not sure it was any easier mind you....
> (ride report will follow in the my ride today thread...)


Very impressive, I think more for the fact you survived Stoke, some of the worst drivers I have seen anywhere. We are in Holmes Chapel all this weekend so you never know, might see you out among the potholes somewhere.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Very impressive, I think more for the fact you survived Stoke, some of the worst drivers I have seen anywhere. We are in Holmes Chapel all this weekend so you never know, might see you out among the potholes somewhere.


I can handle the Stoke drivers - grew up (for teenage years at least) in Newcastle, Basford, Hartshill, Endon, Leek, Westlands, Weston Coyney and so on.... Yesterday all bar one driver was excellent.


----------



## jayonabike (1 Mar 2014)

Went out after my nightshift. I was on the road by 7.15 a.m as the sun was just coming up. As I headed out of town and into the countryside the mist and fog was rolling in and stayed that way for a good hour or so until the sun warmed up bit. Absolutely quiet lanes, I saw more rabbits than cars along with some red kites looking for last nights road kill.
I rode a route I've ridden plenty of times before but added about 20 miles to the loop into deepest darkest Bedfordshire. 
I was planning to stop for a coffee and maybe some breakfast but my legs were spinning well and it seemed a waste to stop, so I didn't.

First 100 km ride for March and was home before lunchtime. Boom!


----------



## jayonabike (2 Mar 2014)

I didn't intend to do a 100 km ride, but somehow I just did.
I met James who had already done 35 or so miles and we headed out to the lanes in Gaddesden Row and onto Ashridge, then down to Berkhamsted where I left James and carried on to Aldbury picking up the lane to Ivinghoe. Onto the B road to Eddlesborough and Dagnall, up hill to Studham and back to Gad Row. This was getting on for 30 miles or so when I was 2 miles from home, but I had caught up with 2 other cyclists for the last 3 or 4 miles and as a group we were shifting so I carried on to Redbourn where the group split and I was back on my own again. Up the hill to Harpenden and picked up my Sandridge loop in reverse. Undulating fast B roads all the way back to St.Albans and the lanes back to Hemel and I had 58 miles on the clock. so a loop of the industrial area and then home made it 101.4 km.
The cooked breakfast I had before I left meant I didn't need to stop and when I got home I was greeted by the smell of roast pork cooking in the oven. Happy days!
Two 100 km rides this weekend has meant a good weekend of cycling.


----------



## Fubar (3 Mar 2014)

2nd Feb 100k ride last week in pouring rain was a club Tourist TT which only 8 of us did, so they re-ran it this Sunday with around 22 so that's March's 100k taken care of! Nice weather at the start, bit windy with some rain after cafe stop but nowhere near as challenging as last week.


----------



## jayonabike (10 Mar 2014)

3rd 100km+ ride for March yesterday. Met up with @toptom and we rode a new route out to Epping Forest. It was a super spring morning, I walked out the door in shorts with leg warmers and a thin long sleeve top that hadn't seen light of day since last autumn. The route was fairly busy, even on the country lanes. It seemed like everyone was out enjoying the first bit of good weather we've had this year.
There was a few lumpy bits (I thought Essex was supposed to be flat?) and after 40 miles we stopped in Epping for a sandwich and a coffee. Off came the leg warmers and my day-glo white legs were out for the first time this year. We followed the same route back into Hertfordshire pushing up the hills we had been flying down a couple of hours before.
Another great day on the bike and it was nice to be cycling somewhere different, I will be doing that route again.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Mar 2014)

I'm still in Melbourne. On Friday I drove down beach road, which I was aware was a bit of a cycling mecca. It even has it's own website. Apparently on weekend mornings there are 4 times as many cycles as cars. The cyclists used to be pretty bad I believe; taking both lanes in huge pelotons and running red lights, causing much anger with drivers. Anyway, things seem to have settled down, though I haven't seen it on weekend mornings.

So Monday was a public holiday here, decided to try the route. Easy enough, head to the beach, turn left then keep going to odometer hits fifty then turn around.

It was a lovely ride: clear skies in the morning and light cloud later in the day. Lots of cycles, mostly road bikes on the road, and hybrids on the beach side path. Expensive houses and bay vistas. I was on my folder, so that's my excuse for being thoroughly scalped, only took a few pootlers on road bikes. Stopped for a classic pie-and-sauce at the far end, then returned home. I used the cycle path for part of the returned journey, as I was getting tired. Lovely smooth roads, just enough traffic (had to take strong primary to force cars into the right lane when passing). Gorgeous day.

Just a little bit of sunburn: time to discard the expired sunscreen.

http://app.strava.com/activities/119347857


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Mar 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I'm still in Melbourne. On Friday I drove down beach road, which I was aware was a bit of a cycling mecca. It even has it's own website. Apparently on weekend mornings there are 4 times as many cycles as cars. The cyclists used to be pretty bad I believe; taking both lanes in huge pelotons and running red lights, causing much anger with drivers. Anyway, things seem to have settled down, though I haven't seen it on weekend mornings.
> 
> So Monday was a public holiday here, decided to try the route. Easy enough, head to the beach, turn left then keep going to odometer hits fifty then turn around.
> 
> ...


You cycled right past the road I lived on as an eleven year old back in the eighties. Many happy memories of Melbourne.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Mar 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> You cycled right past the road I lived on as an eleven year old back in the eighties. Many happy memories of Melbourne.


Street, or suburb at least?

(I grew up on Dandenong Rd, East St Kilda)


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Mar 2014)

Seacombe Grove in Brighton. I also lived for a while on Dendy Street. 
I still loosley support St Kilda Aussie rules team, although they were not very good in the early eighties.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Mar 2014)

Nice part of the world. And melbourne is much better for cycling now that it was when I left in the 90s.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Mar 2014)

I used to cycle to school along the coast road, although I suspect there was far less traffic back then. Will go back one day. 2 Kids and a South American wife mean my long haul flights tend to be limited to transatlantic these days.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Mar 2014)

Surely the kids and missus won't miss you for a week? If you are a little flexible, you can fly emirates on short notice for £767 (or maybe a little less). 30kg luggage means you can bring your bike and change of kit.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Mar 2014)

Very tempted might have to pretend I am just going for a weeks cycling in Wales....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2014)

First ever double hundred done today and boy did it hurt.

http://www.strava.com/activities/120272747


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well, ermmm, I did 133.34km yesterday with 1,177m of climbing yesterday, so I guess that counts as February's attempt!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/115809005/overview not sure it was any easier mind you....
> (ride report will follow in the my ride today thread...)



Well another month and another 100km done... think I could be getting the hang of this...
111.6km and 1362m of climbing (don't ask why I chose Schiehallion to do as part of it or why it was at the 80km mark either - I honestly can't come up with a sensible answer).. http://www.strava.com/activities/121557149
ride report here... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/post-2982473


----------



## fivepence (18 Mar 2014)

Only just come across this challenge now so I guess I'll list my qualifiers and move onwards

4/1/2014 134.4km Solo Ride http://www.strava.com/activities/103932935
16/2/2014 145.5km Trip into Wales http://www.strava.com/activities/113755543
23/2/2014 104.3km Stafford CC Reliability http://www.strava.com/activities/115472509
16/3/2014 112.8km Leek CC Hilly Reliability http://www.strava.com/activities/121179527


----------



## jefmcg (18 Mar 2014)

fivepence said:


> Only just come across this challenge now so I guess I'll list my qualifiers and move onwards
> 
> 4/1/2014 134.4km Solo Ride http://www.strava.com/activities/103932935
> 16/2/2014 145.5km Trip into Wales http://www.strava.com/activities/113755543
> ...


Actual rides go here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge.5623


----------



## Brandane (21 Mar 2014)

21st March and I've been on my bike twice since February's 100km ride . Physio has warned me against any non-sensible cycling (open to some liberal interpretation I think) due to an on-going hip problem. 
Between that and the weather (west of Scotland missed out on the nice spell everyone else seemed to get) I have been struggling. Only 10 days left to pull something out of the hat, but I am doubtful.


----------



## Fubar (21 Mar 2014)

Brandane said:


> 21st March and I've been on my bike twice since February's 100km ride . Physio has warned me against any non-sensible cycling (open to some liberal interpretation I think) due to an on-going hip problem.
> Between that and the weather (west of Scotland missed out on the nice spell everyone else seemed to get) I have been struggling. Only 10 days left to pull something out of the hat, but I am doubtful.


 
Sunday looks like the best day this weekend, surely a steady 100k doesn't count as "non-sensible"??

I went for another 100k last Saturday (half club run/half solo) wind was an absolute killer heading West on the last leg so I took the shortest route home possible and finished at 91k - after 5 minutes in the house I considered going back out and finding 9k from somewhere, but then decided I was just being stupid...

100 _*MILE*_ club run scheduled for this Sunday, approaching it with some trepedation I must say.


----------



## Brandane (21 Mar 2014)

Fubar said:


> Sunday looks like the best day this weekend, surely a steady 100k doesn't count as "non-sensible"??
> 
> I went for another 100k last Saturday (half club run/half solo) wind was an absolute killer heading West on the last leg so I took the shortest route home possible and finished at 91k - after 5 minutes in the house I considered going back out and finding 9k from somewhere, but then decided I was just being stupid...
> 
> 100 _*MILE*_ club run scheduled for this Sunday, approaching it with some trepedation I must say.



There's nothing to say that the 100km cannot be wind assisted . By my liberal interpretation, 100km from somewhere in the west, to somewhere in the east, with the current strong westerly wind, counts as "sensible". I could always give it a try and see how I get on. 
Plan B is to wait and see how the hip is tomorrow and turn up at @Telemark 's ride (sorry for all the indecision T, story of my life!), and extend it by 12 miles at the end if I'm up to it.


----------



## Telemark (21 Mar 2014)

Brandane said:


> There's nothing to say that the 100km cannot be wind assisted . By my liberal interpretation, 100km from somewhere in the west, to somewhere in the east, with the current strong westerly wind, counts as "sensible". I could always give it a try and see how I get on.
> Plan B is to wait and see how the hip is tomorrow and turn up at @Telemark 's ride (sorry for all the indecision T, story of my life!), and extend it by 12 miles at the end if I'm up to it.



Not to worry, just post on here before 10:00 and let me know! Will also PM you my mobile number so you can get in touch if you make it ... alternatively you could just ride to Edinburgh and meet us for tea and food (HJ might be around from mid-afternoon to let you into the house if we are late, or the wind blows you across faster than expected )

T


----------



## Telemark (21 Mar 2014)

Telemark said:


> Not to worry, just post on here before 10:00 and let me know! Will also PM you my mobile number so you can get in touch if you make it ... alternatively you could just ride to Edinburgh and meet us for tea and food (HJ might be around from mid-afternoon to let you into the house if we are late, or the wind blows you across faster than expected )
> 
> T


@Brandane - just tried to PM you, it says 'you may not start a conversation with Brandane' 
Have you turned your e-mail off or something?

T


----------



## Brandane (21 Mar 2014)

Telemark said:


> Not to worry, just post on here before 10:00 and let me know! Will also PM you my mobile number so you can get in touch if you make it ... alternatively you could just ride to Edinburgh and meet us for tea and food (HJ might be around from mid-afternoon to let you into the house if we are late, or the wind blows you across faster than expected )
> 
> T


What I meant was to drive through and meet as arranged, 10:30 at the Commie pool, and join the ride from there, maybe add on the extra miles at the end to make the 100km.. So if I am not there in the morning, don't wait.
The west to east thing is an alternative plan for another time, if I still need to get the 100 km ride in before the end of March.


----------



## Brandane (21 Mar 2014)

Telemark said:


> @Brandane - just tried to PM you, it says 'you may not start a conversation with Brandane'
> Have you turned your e-mail off or something?
> 
> T


I have to add you to my "follow" list to unblock you. Had to do that to stop unwanted abusive messages from some nobber a while back . Will do it now...


----------



## Telemark (21 Mar 2014)

PM now sent successfully!
Sorry to hear about your trouble with abusive messages ...

T


----------



## jayonabike (23 Mar 2014)

A good ride today with @toptom 121km and rather windy!
Ride report in the your ride today thread


----------



## Fubar (24 Mar 2014)

Brandane said:


> What I meant was to drive through and meet as arranged, 10:30 at the Commie pool, and join the ride from there, maybe add on the extra miles at the end to make the 100km.. So if I am not there in the morning, don't wait.
> The west to east thing is an alternative plan for another time, if I still need to get the 100 km ride in before the end of March.


 
Did you get the 100k in on Saturday??


----------



## Fubar (24 Mar 2014)

Can I ask, what is (if one exists) the accepted way to update your rides in the 100k Challenge thread?

For example, I just edit my original post however I think some people are re-posting their stats after each ride, which has the advantage on adding an updated post at the end of the thread - is it fine to do that? Don't want to break the rules...


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2014)

Fubar said:


> Can I ask, what is (if one exists) the accepted way to update your rides in the 100k Challenge thread?
> 
> For example, I just edit my original post however I think some people are re-posting their stats after each ride, which has the advantage on adding an updated post at the end of the thread - is it fine to do that? Don't want to break the rules...




Yes it is fine


----------



## Brandane (24 Mar 2014)

Fubar said:


> Did you get the 100k in on Saturday??


'Fraid not, going to have to get my finger out. Wednesday a possibility. I feel another Largs to Girvan ride coming on .


----------



## Fubar (24 Mar 2014)

Brandane said:


> 'Fraid not, going to have to get my finger out. Wednesday a possibility. I feel another Largs to Girvan ride coming on .


 
Hope the weather stays fine for you


----------



## Fubar (31 Mar 2014)

Another 100 miler yesterday (2 Sunday's in a row now), felt better yesterday than the Sunday before, just a pity it wasn't 1 April for the 100k! Hopefully it shouldn't be a problem getting them in for the next few months.


----------



## Brandane (1 Apr 2014)

Fubar said:


> Hope the weather stays fine for you


It took me until the 30th of the month, but I did it ........ http://www.strava.com/activities/125998900


----------



## jefmcg (1 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> It took me until the 30th of the month, but I did it ........ http://www.strava.com/activities/125998900


Good work ... but what an eccentric route, if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Brandane (1 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Good work ... but what an eccentric route, if you don't mind me saying.


I know! My excuse is that I am a foreigner. This post might go some way to explaining it. I was having something of a nostalgia trip at times, and even managed to find the office where my very first employers were based (P&O shipping line, who were at Beaufort House, St. Botolph Street, back then). I was only ever there for an interview at the tender age of 15, then a one day induction course (mainly about the dangers of ladies in far off lands )..


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2014)

@Brandane , next time you are down here in the smoke, let us know and am sure a good gaggle of London based CC'ers would be more then happy to meet up, ride and show you some more sights of London.


----------



## Brandane (1 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @Brandane , next time you are down here in the smoke, let us know and am sure a good gaggle of London based CC'ers would be more then happy to meet up, ride and show you some more sights of London.


Will do, thanks! Don't tend to visit very often though, maybe once every 2 years or so; or passing through when catching train connections en route to France .... might leave some extra time for that next time, which will hopefully be about June.


----------



## Fubar (1 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> It took me until the 30th of the month, but I did it ........ http://www.strava.com/activities/125998900



Nice one! Out again this weekend for April's???


----------



## Brandane (1 Apr 2014)

Fubar said:


> Nice one! Out again this weekend for April's???


Nah... Things to attend to tomorrow, then work for 3 days. Sunday weather not looking good. I will pencil it in for April 30th .


----------



## Fubar (1 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> Nah... Things to attend to tomorrow, then work for 3 days. Sunday weather not looking good. I will pencil it in for April 30th .



Life on the edge, I like it!


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2014)

Not the only one, I'm sure but April is http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/thursday-night-ride-to-the-coast-17th-april-to-felpham.151261

Imperial century house door to train door. Might do a second metric heading back to London from Eastbourne tomorrow, but chest cold could have me abandoning


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2014)

well for my 2nd ride on my new bike I had planned an 85km ride but it turned into a 105km ride... Possibly not the most sensible of distances for a 2nd ride on a new bike but 49 strava cups tells me we should be good friends... Just need to sort the bar tape (i.e replace with some spesh phat gel tape) and get some 8 degree wedges for the sti levers and we will be sorted!
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/page-76post-3039326


----------



## jayonabike (21 Apr 2014)

3rd 100+km ride for April today, a hilly one including the highest point in the Chilterns with great views. Ride report in 'Your Ride Today'


----------



## jefmcg (21 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Might do a second metric heading back to London from Eastbourne tomorrow, but chest cold could have me abandoning



Slow, hard cycle today in excellent conditions. Found I couldn't get up any more more hills just short of 100km, turned around and found the nearest station. 101km, so I guess that counts http://app.strava.com/activities/132761929


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Slow, hard cycle today in excellent conditions. Found I couldn't get up anymore more hills just short of 100km, turned around and found there nearest station. 101km, so I guess that counts http://app.strava.com/activities/132761929




Shame. Just after Merstham it's downhill/flat all the way into London
Well done anyway, you've done a good few miles the last few days/nights.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2014)

Thanks Ian, but it's good I stopped when I did. 100km is usually not that far for me, but I've now got several cold sores (always a sign of a depressed immune system for me) and an emphysemic cough; another 30 odd km might have killed me.

(the app that kept running my entire trip - after strava stopped several times - reported my distance as I arrived on the platform at 99.95 km. I walked up the platform as the train pulled in to add the extra 50metres. Luckily strava's calcs are slightly different, so when I uploaded the gpx, it was safely over the 100km)


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2014)

Is this strictly calendar year? I've done 100ks in Jan Mar, April so far but missed Feb. Do I have to wait til next year or could I start as of March?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is this strictly calendar year? I've done 100ks in Jan Mar, April so far but missed Feb. Do I have to wait til next year or could I start as of March?




It is a January start but nothing stopping you log your rides.
The Imperial century challenge however.....................


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It is a January start but nothing stopping you log your rides.
> The Imperial century challenge however.....................


 ... Is what? Stricter or less strict?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> ... Is what? Stricter or less strict?




Stricter...


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2014)

I'll wait until Jan. And see how many 100s of either description I can manage in the meantime.


----------



## Brandane (27 Apr 2014)

Left it late again this month, today was the last chance! Must try and get them done earlier in the month.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> Left it late again this month, today was the last chance! Must try and get them done earlier in the month.



We should have another metric hundred per month challenge, were you get points that equal the day of the month you complete your first ride of the month, one ride a month to count only. I suspect you would get the highest points for the year.


----------



## Brandane (27 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We should have another metric hundred per month challenge, were you get points that equal the day of the month you complete your first ride of the month, one ride a month to count only. I suspect you would get the highest points for the year.


Don't know what happened in February, managed a century on the 16th , must have had too much energy that month. The others are 27th, 28th and 30th!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2014)

Managed to get the ride in in very good time this month... 102.6km not to mention that I did 3 hrs of gardening in the middle of it (why do I make life so easy for myself?) and did Halmer End & Alsager's Bank (about the only things away from the Pennies that you can really climb around Newcastle-Under-Lyme) at a respectable time.... average exactly 20.0kph for the entire thing - good for me on a solo ride with 2 panniers! Knackered now and covered in freckles as well as being bright red despite the sunscreen! hope I sleep tonight, I have that 70km commute of mine tomorrow, to do some more gardening... this time for my parents rather than my grandfather!

Oh and that new bike of mine, pour thing... it is less than 4 weeks old and has done nearly 600 miles already. Hope there is not a maximum mileage on the free 6 week service!  Mine will be well on the way to 900 miles by then - don't think it will quite make the 1,000 miles before the service though! Oh well...


----------



## david k (18 May 2014)

Managed my first metric century ride last week, feels good to have met that milestone


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

My OH has decided he wants to complete a +100km ride today ... that will make my 2nd since Thursday... He made no mention of this on Thursday when I was planning the cycle ride over to my Grandfather's. 

I think I might just be a touch slower today and as for tomorrows 2*22 mile commute  snail's pace springs to mind!


----------



## jefmcg (18 May 2014)

david k said:


> Managed my first metric century ride last week, feels good to have met that milestone


Any stories to share ... route, climbs, snacks?


----------



## david k (18 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Any stories to share ... route, climbs, snacks?


Oh yes sorry.

Did a sportive which was meant to be 77 miles, we downloaded the gps route and followed it. After 10 miles we hadnt seen anyone despite there being a few hundred at the start?? We started to think we were following the wrong route, no marshals no sign etc. We did see a few others who told us we were doing it right, at the halfway feed point it was full, so we realised and it was confirmed that they had made an error with the gps route grrrrrrr....

We finished much later than planned and did 88 miles with an extra 500ft of climbing, actually just over 4000ft

Very tired as you may imagine for a 17 stone second row forward lol


----------



## Fubar (1 Jun 2014)

Very Happy to get June's 100k in today as going on holiday next week so didn't want to leave it to the end of the month - cracking morning as well


----------



## jayonabike (2 Jun 2014)

First ride for June under my belt yesterday. Hoping to get 1 or maybe 2 more in this week as I have the week off.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Jun 2014)

Had a few things to do with the Mrs this morning, then around 2 o'clock she said "Why don't you go out for a ride?" Could I get a 100k in before dinner? Of course!


----------



## jayonabike (3 Jun 2014)

I was watching the rain out of the kitchen window around 9 o'clock this morning thinking shall I go out? To be fair it was only a light downpour so I finished my cuppa, got ready and was out the door by 9.30. I decided to head out to Thame, a few hills to get out of the Chilterns & into Oxfordshire where it was flat for 25 miles or so until I was back in Buckinghamshire. The rain was quite refreshing and stayed a light shower for the first 40 miles, the roads were greasy so I was taking it easy and enjoying the views, the sun came out then it dried up nicely.
A quick stop for a coffee near Tring and I was off again. Ten minutes later the phone rang, my son was coming home from school as he had a small accident, so the planned longer way home was cut short and I was in doors 2 minutes before he was. Still managed 116 km (he's o.k, cut his ear playing football. His shirt covered in blood made it look worse than it is)






*copied to "Your ride today"


----------



## jayonabike (5 Jun 2014)

After a day off the bike yesterday my legs were rested & ready to go again!
James rang me last night asking if I was going out as he wanted to cycle over to the LBS. I met him at 9.30 and we set off straight into a headwind. No bother at least we'll have a tail wind on the way back (yeah right). We cycled through the lanes towards Ashridge & spotted a herd of deer in the woods looking back at us. After a 10 minute stop at the shop we were on our way again. James had to get back but still had time to go a longer way home. Whilst the ride to the shop was more chatty and laid back, the ride home was at a faster pace and both of us taking turns at the front. Back to Aldbury up to Ivinghoe, past the beacon and up a short climb to Studham. The tail wind was still a headwind but at least the hedge lined lanes gave us some shelter.
I left James at Redbourn to head home & I picked up a local loop but in reverse. All B roads and the headwind. Through Harpenden, Wheathampstead, Sandridge & St.Albans and I was back in the lane towards home. A couple of loops around the block to knock it over 100km and I was home ready for some lunch.






*copied to Your ride today


----------



## jayonabike (6 Jun 2014)

Late morning ride today, I finally got out the door around 10.45. I wanted to pop into the bike shop and see how Ian was getting on with my new Ritte build. The weather was warm & sunny so I took a long route to get there heading in the completely wrong direction and looping around. I did 38 miles getting to the bike shop, cycling out of Hertfordshire and into the rolling hills of Buckinghamshire. After a 15 minute stop at the shop I was on my way again heading up Toms hill to Ashridge. Rode to Redbourn before heading back to Hemel and once around the block to knock it over 100km






I've had a good week on the bike. 4 rides in 5 days totalling 263 miles

Bike is almost ready, I should be picking it up tomorrow


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jun 2014)

My partner was staying with some friends in a house in Haute Normandy. I decided to join him for a few days - which also meant we got one of the bedrooms, so he wasn't the one sleeping on a slightly punctured air mattress in the corridor. 

The ferries from Newhaven to Dieppe has a restricted time table - 10am or 11pm sailings. To optimize my time there I booked the 10am Sunday ferry, and needed to leave Twickenham at midnight. I had a quiet ride planned on Saturday with @vickster, then it turned out a friend from Australia is in town to tend to her dying aunt so of course I had to be where she was when it suited her: upshot was I ended up cycling 75 km on Saturday. Cramps prevented me getting any sleep before heading out, but I had a vague thought of London to Paris, so decided to set off anyway and not resort to the train. I had 3 hours more than I thought I'd need, and I would never be far from a train station so it seemed safe.

The ride to the coast was my first 100km for the month. I followed a Fridays route via Gatwick, which is a remarkably civilised stop at 2.30 in the morning, even a handicap loo when I stepped out of the lift with plenty of room for my bike. The ride was otherwise uneventful and slightly under 100km, so I pootled back and forth in the streets of Newhaven to make sure I was properly over 100km and for a cafe to open. Then I had a small english breakfast amongst the fishermen, and waited for it to get to a suitable time to board. 




(approaching Lewes)

Ah, better get going so I will continue this later.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Ah, better get going so I will continue this later.


Part 2:
After fitfully sleeping on the 4 hour ferry trip (I'm still not sure a pint was a good idea after cycling 100km overnight with no sleep) I disembarked at Dieppe and cycled the 30km to the house I was staying at. Well, it was actually more like 25km, but I assumed the point on the map I'd been given was precise, and in fact it was 1/2 mile past the house, so there was some toing and froing and very expensive phone calls before I finally pinned down the location.

Monday was a "rest" day, but I still ended up going for an 18km boulangerie run in the morning, and an 80km pootle in the afternoon.

Tuesday was Paris. I'd found a Fridays route which was brilliant to Grisors. Quiet roads, rolling hills, easy navigation. So many birds of prey, and a mysterious creature running across the road that turned to be a hare. The last 60km were not great: busy road with cars and trucks moving past at speed. Almost all gave me plenty - even an excessive amount - of room, but it was still worrying. However the joy of passing into Ile de France, crossing the Seine for the first time, and suddenly realising the next junction was Place Charles de Gaulle was worth all the pain. I circumnavigated nearly all the way around the Arc de Triomphe (at 6pm. V. intense), and stopped on the central reservation. I knew I was in Paris when a policewoman came to shoo me away "it is forbidden... FORBIDDEN". 

I headed off to the station to get back to the cottage. This is where it gets stupid, so I'm going to use the excuse I was glycogen depleted - though I wasn't. I caught the train to Rouen, then proceeded to cycle the 40km home, because I _knew _there was no other option. Halfway there I had to call a rescue car. I was done in. I've just checked, and I could have got a train back as far as the boulangerie, an easy 9km from base. And I had my phone with data on it, to work it out. So, I'm an idiot.

There, my second 100km of the month.

The next day, I lazed around and only cycles to the ferry, and from Newhaven to Lewes (bus replacement). Thursday, I hardly moved, but consumed my body weight in pasta.

_Aside: While waiting to board the ferry in Dieppe, I chatted with another cyclist, who'd also been to Paris. "We did it in 24 hours", he boasted. I saw he was wearing a tshirt, with "24 hours" written on it. "When did you leave London?" I asked. Turns out he was trying to boast he'd ridden *Brighton* to Paris in 24 hours. I tried not to snicker._


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jun 2014)

I had thought I might not make it this month what with having been ill earlier in the month, then having been in hospital for an op and off the bike for the best part of 4 weeks, but managed to squeeze it in today... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/post-3154589
knackered now and taking tomorrow off the bike - done 434km since Monday, and just shy of 500km since last Sunday... guess my fitness is going to come back faster than it realised! 


Edit: just realised that we were actually home before the time we set out yesterday so that's 168km inside 24hrs... I've never managed an imperial century yet - guess having a sleep part way through the ride means I still haven't!


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2014)

Finally managed to get one in on the first day of the month!
June has been a good month, due to the good weather and only being at work for 6 days.
A cycle trip to France also helped to bump up the mileage. However I am having a rest for the next week or so; the weather forecast is not good, and I am back at work as of Thursday. It might give my left achilles tendon time to settle down too. It started niggling in France, now it is making it's protests more painful!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2014)

I decided to extend my ride/commute to my parents' home today and managed to get a 101km ride in. Was pleased with the speed as well 4hrs 35mins for 101km for me is really good going (21.9kph/13.6mph). It would have been much faster as well were it not for a nasty headwind on the way home. I had managed the first 58km in 2hrs 35mins (average 22.33kph!).. Happy with that. I am pretty certain that it is the first metric ton I have done under 5hrs and I did it with a pannier and solo  Hoping I sleep well tonight because I need to test out my tourer tomorrow and a former CC'er is threatening to drag me around my first every 100 miler on Friday which is going to be interesting because I was flagging today at the end of the 101km, but that is probably more to do with the fact that I only stopped at my parents home and nowhere else, so a fast 2hrs 35 mins out, did their gardening including cutting all of their lawns, and then a slightly slower but much harder 2 hrs home on only an egg butty... probably need to sort my food out better for Friday! 
And I got a new QOM to boot


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

July done 103.2 miles, pretty flat route deliberately chosen as I was cream crackered from all the commuting - 500 mile week also ticked off. Fuller details in the your ride today thread

http://www.strava.com/activities/164820563

This was meant to go in the imperial century thread!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jul 2014)

I can move it over for you if you want.... then delete my own response...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I can move it over for you if you want.... then delete my own response...


No need, I just copied and pasted it into it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No need, I just copied and pasted it into it


no probs... That's a thread I don't visit. way too frightening for the likes of someone who has only just completed her first 100 miler!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> no probs... That's a thread I don't visit. way too frightening for the likes of someone who has only just completed her first 100 miler!



Now you've done your first we are all expecting you to do the 2015 imperial century a month challenge


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Now you've done your first we are all expecting you to do the 2015 imperial century a month challenge


perhaps I can complete the 2014 100km challenge first?


----------



## Fubar (22 Jul 2014)

Did July's 2nd 100k on the Etape Pennines on Sunday - man that was brutal! 12.5mph (20.5kph) average speed, 5 hours 13 mins moving time to do 100k?!? Haven't been that slow in years and haven't had to dismount and walk up hills in years either (managed to unclip before falling over) - they seemed to make it stupidly difficult when they could easily run it with lots of hills but a bit more "enjoyable" and a bit less "technical", or perhaps I'm just being a grumpy old sod. Cramped up after 45 miles so was just glad to finish in the end.


----------



## Fubar (26 Jul 2014)

3rd 100k of July and Gran Fondo - round the Fife coast. Haar, sun, boiling heat, thunderstorms, stoatin' rain - this ride had it all!


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2014)

I think I'm out. Though that is not nearly the worst thing that happened this month to me.


----------



## jayonabike (27 Jul 2014)

I'm glad I got July's in at the beginning of the month, as I haven't been out for the last 2 weekends due to a bad back. It doesn't seem to be getting any better, being sat on the sofa in a heat wave is no fun!
Next weekend it's my sons birthday so that weekend is out also.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2014)

3rd 100km this month for me as well... knocked 10 mins of my lap time from my previous June 100km on this route... and got 72 cups in the process... seems unsupported camping touring has worked wonders for my road bike speed  

http://www.strava.com/activities/171612140


----------



## Fubar (2 Aug 2014)

August's 100k in the bag! it was dry, it was wet, it was windy and it was hard - and now it's done. Not my fastest but the weather was definitely against me today, so just glad to complete it.


----------



## Fubar (11 Aug 2014)

On our upcoming CC Ecosse trip to Islay _IF _I ride 100k in one day but separated by ferry rides would that still could towards my total? Doesn't make any difference overall as bagged 2 for August but would be nice to count another this weekend - unlikely to happen in one continuous ride though so would influence whether I log them as separate rides or total daily mileage. Thoughts?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE="Fubar, post: 3224590, member: 17944"*]On our upcoming CC Ecosse trip to Islay IF I ride 100k in one day but separated by ferry rides would that still could towards my total?* Doesn't make any difference overall as bagged 2 for August but would be nice to count another this weekend - unlikely to happen in one continuous ride though so would influence whether I log them as separate rides or total daily mileage. Thoughts?[/QUOTE]

Yes,


----------



## Fubar (11 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> [QUOTE="Fubar, post: 3224590, member: 17944"*]On our upcoming CC Ecosse trip to Islay IF I ride 100k in one day but separated by ferry rides would that still could towards my total?* Doesn't make any difference overall as bagged 2 for August but would be nice to count another this weekend - unlikely to happen in one continuous ride though so would influence whether I log them as separate rides or total daily mileage. Thoughts?



Yes,[/QUOTE]

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Fubar (19 Aug 2014)

Well this challenge has officially driven me  - Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure tour I took the long way round Arran on a loaded touring bike to get another 100k in (that I had no need to as already completed 2 in August), get to Lochranza accommodation at 96k so turn around to cycle 2.5k back to make sure I take it over the 100! To make it worse I forgot to restart my Garmin, though thankfully only lost about 1k. I didn't even think to take the panniers off before doing the extra! 

Still, the small pleasure of updating the thread with another 100k more than makes up for it, I think...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2014)

Fubar said:


> Well this *challenge has officially driven me * - Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure tour I took the long way round Arran *on a loaded touring bike* to get another 100k in (*that I had no need to* as already completed 2 in August), get to Lochranza accommodation at 96k so turn around to cycle 2.5k back to make sure I take it over the 100! To make it worse I forgot to restart my Garmin, though thankfully only lost about 1k. I didn't even think to take the panniers off before doing the extra!
> 
> Still, the small pleasure of updating the thread with another 100k more than makes up for it, I think...


you and me both  but we had to go the wrong way for 4.5km to make sure we got over the 100km mark (on Sunday), starts looking around for the men in white coats at the door...
We did the route you took on Arran when we went out on our aborted world tour - but camped at the campsite a little further on. My OH still does not believe me that it exists - we spent the entire time in low cloud and never saw a thing! I do remember a bus stop that was the back off a luton van or horse box (can't quite remember which now) that we were very happy to see for shelter to stop for lunch during the torrential rain we had...


----------



## Fubar (19 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you and me both  but we had to go the wrong way for 4.5km to make sure we got over the 100km mark (on Sunday), starts looking around for the men in white coats at the door...
> We did the route you took on Arran when we went out on our aborted world tour - but camped at the campsite a little further on. My OH still does not believe me that it exists - we spent the entire time in low cloud and never saw a thing! I do remember a bus stop that was the back off a luton van or horse box (can't quite remember which now) that we were very happy to see for shelter to stop for lunch during the torrential rain we had...



Campsite is definitely there, we walked past it going to dinner at the distillery - the golf course next door was covered by the local red deer herd who regularly invade Lochranza and make a menace of themselves!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2014)

Fubar said:


> Campsite is definitely there, we walked past it going to dinner at the distillery - the golf course next door was covered by the local red deer herd who regularly invade Lochranza and make a menace of themselves!


when we were talking with the owners of the campsite, they had also done something similar, - they sold everything they had, set off in kayaks (iirc) to kayak around the coast of the UK, got as far as Lochranza and fell in love with it - the campsite was apparently for sale when they arrived, so they bought it...





Would be nice to get back there - I have fond childhood memories of Lochranza and would love for my OH to actually see some of it. When we left the weather was that bad that it was the only ferry we every got wet on whilst getting off the ferry... the waves were swamping the ramp and timing was everything and there was no hope of cycling off that ferry!


----------



## Fubar (23 Aug 2014)

Need an adjudication from you good people - clocked a 100k again today but my Garmin died at 99.6k (see here - Speed and HR still moving, as was I) so not sure if it will still count. If you're happy to take my word for it I'll happily count it!

It pegged out as I entered my estate so I did what I always do anyway and cycled round twice to get it to 101k - and I would never finish a ride at 99.6k with 100 up for grabs!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2014)

Fubar said:


> Need an adjudication from you good people - clocked a 100k again today but my Garmin died at 99.6k (see here - Speed and HR still moving, as was I) so not sure if it will still count. If you're happy to take my word for it I'll happily count it!
> 
> It pegged out as I entered my estate so I did what I always do anyway and cycled round twice to get it to 101k - and I would never finish a ride at 99.6k with 100 up for grabs!


looks like the start and end are more than 400m apart to me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2014)

Fubar said:


> Need an adjudication from you good people - clocked a 100k again today but my Garmin died at 99.6k (see here - Speed and HR still moving, as was I) so not sure if it will still count. If you're happy to take my word for it I'll happily count it!
> 
> It pegged out as I entered my estate so I did what I always do anyway and cycled round twice to get it to 101k - and I would never finish a ride at 99.6k with 100 up for grabs!



Of course it counts you daft bugger.


----------



## Fubar (23 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Of course it counts you daft bugger.



I just like to check! Right 2 people have said yes, that's good enough for me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2014)

I may need my head examining... 3rd one this month? 135km this time - and some data is missing. went over to Failsworth and back to see the in-laws.... rain held off, but it did get as black as night at one point and around Tatton Park front and rear lights were needed to be see under those trees. Even cars were disappearing into the gloom. Some idiot of a woman tried to kill me in Tatton Park, my right of way, I'm going straight on, she's at a give way line and almost as late as possible, she pulls out across the front of me. I was in primary, not indicating and had my front (off-road) light on. She had seen and looked me in the eye and pulled out! Even the vehicle behind her didn't move (thankfully) because that was the only place I had left to go to - behind her with a rather violent swerve (not to mention some language that can't be repeated...) thankfully I didn't come off, and my OH who has behind me had enough time to react to avoid her as well... onlookers were left wondering WTF though. Thankfully, the rest of the journey was uneventful and the roads pretty quiet - minor yell at a mtb'er who decided that he was not going to pass me on by sticking to the left on a cycle path (alongside the A556)... Am I the only person who stays left on 2 way cycle paths and expects to pass oncoming bikes in the same manner as a road? (no pedestrian or shared use, just bikes - pedestrians have their own segregated lane).... slowish time, but hey ho... average of 20.6kph but there was a gusty headwind for the last 66km home...knackered now... Got a QOM as well, but curiously whilst strava sees me as having the QOM when I go to the leaderboard I don't feature on it! ... http://www.strava.com/activities/184828906


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I may need my head examining... 3rd one this month? 135km this time - and some data is missing. went over to Failsworth and back to see the in-laws.... rain held off, but it did get as black as night at one point and around Tatton Park front and rear lights were needed to be see under those trees. Even cars were disappearing into the gloom. Some idiot of a woman tried to kill me in Tatton Park, my right of way, I'm going straight on, she's at a give way line and almost as late as possible, she pulls out across the front of me. I was in primary, not indicating and had my front (off-road) light on. She had seen and looked me in the eye and pulled out! Even the vehicle behind her didn't move (thankfully) because that was the only place I had left to go to - behind her with a rather violent swerve (not to mention some language that can't be repeated...) thankfully I didn't come off, and my OH who has behind me had enough time to react to avoid her as well... onlookers were left wondering WTF though. Thankfully, the rest of the journey was uneventful and the roads pretty quiet - minor yell at a mtb'er who decided that he was not going to pass me on by sticking to the left on a cycle path (alongside the A556)... Am I the only person who stays left on 2 way cycle paths and expects to pass oncoming bikes in the same manner as a road? (no pedestrian or shared use, just bikes - pedestrians have their own segregated lane).... slowish time, but hey ho... average of 20.6kph but there was a gusty headwind for the last 66km home...knackered now... Got a QOM as well, but curiously whilst strava sees me as having the QOM when I go to the leaderboard I don't feature on it! ... http://www.strava.com/activities/184828906


 
One thing putting me off sportives now is the amount of cyclists who think it is acceptable to "undertake" on the left, just because it is a closed road event!?! Like you I think rules of the road, no matter where you are actually cycling.

Scary stuff with the driver, even looking them in the eye sometimes has no effects - I think they are programmed to think "cyclist, I've got plenty time..."


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2014)

Fubar said:


> One thing putting me off sportives now is the amount of cyclists who think it is acceptable to "undertake" on the left, just because it is a closed road event!?! Like you I think rules of the road, no matter where you are actually cycling.
> 
> Scary stuff with the driver, even looking them in the eye sometimes has no effects - I think they are programmed to think "cyclist, I've got plenty time..."


glad I am not the only one re: following the rules. 

I have no issues with cars undertaking me in one way streets and the likes - we have exactly that situation in Northwich where there is a 'ring road' only rather like the M25 you have to turn off it to stay on it.. only you have to do this on the right, not the left! I can't show you the Google drive by thingy of it because Google still has it as a 2 way road and I have lived here over 2 years and never known it as Google has it.


----------



## Brandane (28 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> glad I am not the only one re: following the rules.
> 
> I have no issues with cars undertaking me in one way streets and the likes - we have exactly that situation in Northwich where there is a 'ring road' only rather like the M25 you have to turn off it to stay on it.. only you have to do this on the right, not the left! I can't show you the Google drive by thingy of it because Google still has it as a 2 way road and I have lived here over 2 years and never known it as Google has it.


This sounds like a section of the M8 in Glasgow. It's the only motorway I know where you have a slip road coming onto the motorway into the RIGHT hand lane! About a mile further on you have an exit sliproad leaving from the right hand lane . (Eastbound around the Charing cross/Townhead junctions).

Anyway, the reason I came onto this thread was to confess that my 100km a month challenge for 2014 has hit the buffers .
An on-going hip problem has put paid to it. Physio told me I could cycle but to keep it sensible. Turns out my liberal interpretation of "sensible" wasn't quite the same as hers .
I have noticed some improvement recently, now that I have gone truly sensible; so hopefully with a bit of patience I will be back for the 2015 challenge .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Aug 2014)

Brandane said:


> This sounds like a section of the M8 in Glasgow. It's the only motorway I know where you have a slip road coming onto the motorway into the RIGHT hand lane! About a mile further on you have an exit sliproad leaving from the right hand lane . (Eastbound around the Charing cross/Townhead junctions).
> 
> Anyway, the reason I came onto this thread was to confess that my 100km a month challenge for 2014 has hit the buffers .
> An on-going hip problem has put paid to it. Physio told me I could cycle but to keep it sensible. Turns out my liberal interpretation of "sensible" wasn't quite the same as hers .
> I have noticed some improvement recently, now that I have gone truly sensible; so hopefully with a bit of patience I will be back for the 2015 challenge .


I know that section of Motorway well...

Unfortunately our version of easy and sensible never, ever ties in with what a physio thinks of as sensible or 'take it easy', but your hip is more important than 2014's challenge... best wishes and please look after it, says the person not very good at looking after her wrists...


----------



## Fubar (28 Aug 2014)

Brandane said:


> This sounds like a section of the M8 in Glasgow. It's the only motorway I know where you have a slip road coming onto the motorway into the RIGHT hand lane! About a mile further on you have an exit sliproad leaving from the right hand lane . (Eastbound around the Charing cross/Townhead junctions).
> 
> Anyway, the reason I came onto this thread was to confess that my 100km a month challenge for 2014 has hit the buffers .
> An on-going hip problem has put paid to it. Physio told me I could cycle but to keep it sensible. Turns out my liberal interpretation of "sensible" wasn't quite the same as hers .
> I have noticed some improvement recently, now that I have gone truly sensible; so hopefully with a bit of patience I will be back for the 2015 challenge .



I echo @SatNavSaysStraightOn comments, take it easy and hopefully you'll be back better than ever for next year!

I also know that slip lane at Charing Cross on the M8 well, used to travel from Fife to Glasgow every day - joining the 5 lanes of wall-to-wall traffic from the left then nudging your way to the right was interesting, along with watching out for those in the right lane using it to jump further into the queue on the left! Compared to that cycle commuting is a breeze...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Aug 2014)

Brandane said:


> This sounds like a section of the M8 in Glasgow. It's the only motorway I know where you have a slip road coming onto the motorway into the RIGHT hand lane! About a mile further on you have an exit sliproad leaving from the right hand lane . (Eastbound around the Charing cross/Townhead junctions).
> 
> <snip>.



Just remembered that they have now done the same with the M60. J25 around Stockport


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2014)

Brandane said:


> This sounds like a section of the M8 in Glasgow. It's the only motorway I know where you have a slip road coming onto the motorway into the RIGHT hand lane! About a mile further on you have an exit sliproad leaving from the right hand lane . (Eastbound around the Charing cross/Townhead junctions).
> 
> Anyway, the reason I came onto this thread was to confess that my 100km a month challenge for 2014 has hit the buffers .
> An on-going hip problem has put paid to it. Physio told me I could cycle but to keep it sensible. Turns out my liberal interpretation of "sensible" wasn't quite the same as hers .
> I have noticed some improvement recently, now that I have gone truly sensible; so hopefully with a bit of patience I will be back for the 2015 challenge .


Sorry you've had to drop out. I hope the hip problem does get sorted and you can bounce back stronger for the coming year.


----------



## Fubar (30 Aug 2014)

Pleased with my effort today - 200k solo riding to Perth for the Highland Perthshire Challenge sportive (50 mile route) then riding back home again. My first 200k and longest ride, obviously. Headwind was sapping my energy near the end, but made it! Also fitting in at least 1 100k every week in August (5 in total) so I can rest easy tonight - hard work starts again next weekend!


----------



## jayonabike (31 Aug 2014)

Well thats me out.
Towards the end of July I put my back out which brought on sciatica. The Doc said the knot in my muscle was pushing on one of my vertebrae which was pushing on to my sciatic nerve.
The back sorted it self out weeks ago but I'm still getting pains in my leg. I was prescribed strong anti-inflammatory drugs as well as strong pain killers. Ive been off the bike for weeks (long rides) just cycling a couple of miles a day to work. I drive a lorry which probably doesn't help the healing process and by the end of my shift I'm limping and the pain is worse. 
I went out yesterday with @toptom on a short loop of 28 miles, to see how I'd be and if I could bang out a 100km ride today. At first I felt good, nice to be out on the bike again but after 15 miles or so I was getting pains in my leg and having to slow down a bit. I still wasn't sure what to do about today so decided to sleep on it and see how I felt this morning. I woke up and knew straight away that I shouldn't of gone out yesterday as the pains were still fairly strong so no ride for me.
Fed up and really pi$$ed off with it all and can't see when I'll be banging out long sunday rides anytime soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2014)

Sorry you're out too @jayonabike. The same thought applies to you too - rest, recover and I hope you come back stronger for next year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2014)

Septembers done - a 250km one, completely knackered (took me three times to spell completely correctly, that is how knackered I am!) Fuller details will appear in the my ride today thread (Thank God for spellchecker)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Sep 2014)

Not sure what day I did September's metric ride but it is also done and dusted. Am also sitting at the end of hadrians cycle way having just completed that as well... The 100 km was part of that. Probably have another 3 * 100 km days coming up in the next week as well 

edit: too knackered today for another. 8 straight days of touring... 96.5 km including rather a lot off road... Somehow I feel like I haven't tried hard enough. WHY?


----------



## Fubar (8 Sep 2014)

Septembers' 100k and 100miler done in a oner (169k) on Saturday - wee ride up to Loch Earn and the Trossachs then loop back via Callendar and Stirling, last time I did this ride was in a group and it was snowing! Nicer weather this time but all solo, roughly the same time/speed so not too shabby. Still trying to figure out if 100-mile rides are for me, feels like a long day on the bike and not looking forward to winter!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Sep 2014)

Well September looks like it is going to be a good month for 100km rides for me 

Did another one today 109km with large portion off road and tomorrow we do even more...

Today was from just outside of York to somewhere west of Barnsley via the trans pennine trail. Tomorrow it is up and over the woodhead pass following the TPT back to Warrington and then down the A49 to home...

We also passed the 1,000km mark for this holiday a touch earlier than expected due to having to find a supermarket... So the 1,000 km mark happened on day 12 just as we where cycling over the M1 of all places!  not the most scenic of places but given some areas of Hull that we cycled through infinitely preferable


----------



## Fubar (13 Sep 2014)

101k today, usual bun run route then solo round Loch Leven - cracking day for it even though my legs felt heavy and everything was feeling a bit niggly. Keeps it ticking over though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Sep 2014)

Just home, can I please say that the next time I decide to do 128km on an off road touring bike with camping gear, with over 100 km of that being off road, crossing the pennines... Please, you have my permission to take me out and shoot me before hand. Left this morning from roughly Barnsley at 7:30 am... Been home about 30 mins... My own bed had better be worth it! Number 4 of the month done, very slowly...


----------



## Fubar (14 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just home, can I please say that the next time I decide to do 128km on an off road touring bike with camping gear, with over 100 km of that being off road, crossing the pennines... Please, you have my permission to take me out and shoot me before hand. Left this morning from roughly Barnsley at 7:30 am... Been home about 30 mins... My own bed had better be worth it! Number 4 of the month done, very slowly...



 100k off-road?!? Jeez, chapeau! I found it hard enough on a touring bike ON road!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Sep 2014)

Fubar said:


> 100k off-road?!? Jeez, chapeau! I found it hard enough on a touring bike ON road!


yep - tell me about it - some of it was seriously technical as well, would have been hard enough on an unladen mountain bike! frustratingly we were not able to let the bikes freewheel or even gather any speed down the hills - some were done at barely walking speed because they were steps, loose rocks, drop offs, and tight technical corners... tested my mtb skills to the limit! and what is most frustrating is that we were feeling fine coming home in the evening and I didn't think to add the extra 2.45km on for the gran fondo sept challenge - I could have had the chips from the chippy after all!


----------



## Fubar (14 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - tell me about it - some of it was seriously technical as well, would have been hard enough on an unladen mountain bike! frustratingly we were not able to let the bikes freewheel or even gather any speed down the hills - some were done at barely walking speed because they were steps, loose rocks, drop offs, and tight technical corners... tested my mtb skills to the limit! and what is most frustrating is that we were feeling fine coming home in the evening and I didn't think to add the extra 2.45km on for the gran fondo sept challenge - I could have had the chips from the chippy after all!



I think you earned your chips regardless


----------



## Fubar (13 Oct 2014)

Bit peed-off yesterday as I had a 100k group ride all planned but was running late so missed the group then got a puncture trying to catch them up - replaced the inner then used one of those gas canisters I've had for ages to blow it up, managed to break the valve so had to replace THAT inner, no spares and totally freezing so ended up making the "call of shame" for Karen to come and get me which was pathetic as I could have cycled home - oh the shame...

First week since July I've not managed a 100k ride and first week since June I haven't managed at least 100 miles - not good! Decided to order Conti GP4000's for the winter bike so hopefully get them on this week.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2014)

Fubar said:


> Bit peed-off yesterday as I had a 100k group ride all planned but was running late so missed the group then got a puncture trying to catch them up - replaced the inner then used one of those gas canisters I've had for ages to blow it up, managed to break the valve so had to replace THAT inner, no spares and totally freezing so ended up making the "call of shame" for Karen to come and get me which was pathetic as I could have cycled home - oh the shame...
> 
> First week since July I've not managed a 100k ride and first week since June I haven't managed at least 100 miles - not good! Decided to order Conti GP4000's for the winter bike so hopefully get them on this week.




Will soon be taking the gp4000s's off my bike to put my winter tyres on! Durano pluses


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2014)

103k today done in the cold, wind, rain, wind, mud, wind, warmth, more wind - glad it was in a group! Just December to go to complete the year!!! What do we get again???


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> 103k today done in the cold, wind, rain, wind, mud, wind, warmth, more wind - glad it was in a group! Just December to go to complete the year!!! What do we get again???


The OMIL status and bragging rights


----------



## Fubar (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The OMIL status and bragging rights



Wot no stars?!? Fubar Omil is disappointed...


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - and I also propose that in the spirit of _'challenge'_ - you have to announce your first ride _before_ you do it, otherwise you are playing safe!


I hereby announce that tomorrow I intend to meander around Kent for 100k. And join the metric ton a month challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2014)

I'd forgotten about this. I must have another go in 2015!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Nov 2014)

I've think I've will hereby formally withdraw from the 100km monthly challenge and start a new one of walking 100m once a day...  I'm not promising that this is on a single attempt or unaided, but today's endeavour is to negotiate the stairs (assisted) and with the aid of enough medication, crutches and my husband manage to get to the gate and back. I may even consider even consider recording it on strava just to motivate myself even further  

Apologies to those (few) who have no idea as to what I am going on about...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've think I've will hereby formally withdraw from the 100km monthly challenge and start a new one of walking 100m once a day...  I'm not promising that this is on a single attempt or unaided, but today's endeavour is to negotiate the stairs (assisted) and with the aid of enough medication, crutches and my husband manage to get to the gate and back. I may even consider even consider recording it on strava just to motivate myself even further
> 
> Apologies to those (few) who have no idea as to what I am going on about...


Good luck with that, but your stairs sounded lethal so be REALLY careful!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with that, but your stairs sounded lethal so be REALLY careful!


I won't negotiate them alone, end of story, not whilst my good leg is soooo bad.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Nov 2014)

Well, I've started logging. A hilly ride (1300 or 1500m of climb depending which gadget you believe) done very slo-o-wly on my heavier bike as the posh one is broken. Hilly enough for me. 

PS I upload my rides to ridwithgps, so if anyone is seriously interested in seeing them, I can't imagine why but anyway, PM me and we can arrange "friend" status on RWGPS.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Nov 2014)

I think it is fair to say that I am probably out of this now... Which is a huge shame this late in the year but given in can't cycle 100m right now and struggle to walk that far, I shall gracefully retire from the challenge before being disqualified...


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think it is fair to say that I am probably out of this now... Which is a huge shame this late in the year but given in can't cycle 100m right now and struggle to walk that far, I shall gracefully retire from the challenge before being disqualified...


Really sorry to read about your continuing problems. best wishes is all I can offer.

Todays ride was supposed to be the same as last week's, but I made a navigational error, so ended up with a ride marginally easier, but still with my "favourite" hills, Toys Hill and Bower Lane out of Eynsford plus Clarks lane and numerous lesser ones. Total overall speed dropped under 10mph last week (that's including stops) which was a bit poor, but I got it the right side of 10mph this time. Just.


----------



## Fubar (23 Nov 2014)

Another 100k to add to the list, today's more eventful than normal - lovely sunny day but as we headed North it got colder, hit a patch of black ice and down I go (along with 3 others) like a sack 'o spuds. Some cracking injuries:






Think I might be a bit sore tomorrow!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> Another 100k to add to the list, today's more eventful than normal - lovely sunny day but as we headed North it got colder, hit a patch of black ice and down I go (along with 3 others) like a sack 'o spuds. Some cracking injuries:
> View attachment 62422
> View attachment 62423
> View attachment 62424
> ...


Looks like it's probably quite sore now. Well done setting a good pace despite that and I hope you heal swiftly.

(Makes note to take care in the forecast frost tomorrow)


----------



## Fubar (23 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Looks like it's probably quite sore now. Well done setting a good pace despite that and I hope you heal swiftly.
> 
> (Makes note to take care in the forecast frost tomorrow)



Cheers, can't believe the size of the lump - like a 3rd butt cheek!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> Another 100k to add to the list, today's more eventful than normal - lovely sunny day but as we headed North it got colder, hit a patch of black ice and down I go (along with 3 others) like a sack 'o spuds. Some cracking injuries:
> View attachment 62422
> View attachment 62423
> View attachment 62424
> ...



Ouch.  is that a knee?


----------



## Fubar (23 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ouch.  is that a knee?



Elbow and hip - went down on my left and slid. What really peed me off was damaging all the new winter club kit I've waited 6 months to receive! Bike's fine, I even paused my garmin!!


----------



## Fubar (23 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ouch.  is that a knee?



The "lump" is actually my hip not my knee - that's how swollen it is!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> Elbow and hip - went down on my left and slid. What really peed me off was *damaging all the new winter club kit I*'ve waited 6 months to receive! *Bike's fine, I even paused my garmin!*!


Good to see you were with enough to have your priorities correct...

Double ouch on the hip. I was thinking of making a club for the sick and injured cyclists... Did you want to see if you qualified for it?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Nov 2014)

@Fubar Ouch indeed. How far into your ride were you when you went down? Those are X rated pictures.

It's not cold enough down here even for extra layers yet, let alone black ice. Although we do have plenty of "leaf slicks" and I had to christen my brand new BB and completely soak both feet in a flood.


----------



## Fubar (23 Nov 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Fubar Ouch indeed. How far into your ride were you when you went down? Those are X rated pictures.
> 
> It's not cold enough down here even for extra layers yet, let alone black ice. Although we do have plenty of "leaf slicks" and I had to christen my brand new BB and completely soak both feet in a flood.



We were about as far away from home as it gets! Bike was fine though and in a group so plenty of support and a cafe stop about 20 minutes away. There had been signs of it getting colder but the black ice was a complete shock - highland Perthshire! Just a bit of road that had no sun, the joys of Living in Scotland!


----------



## Fubar (23 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Good to see you were with enough to have your priorities correct...
> 
> Double ouch on the hip. I was thinking of making a club for the sick and injured cyclists... Did you want to see if you qualified for it?



I don't think I can touch you yet - I can still walk! Ask me again tomorrow, might be turning a deeper shade of purple...


----------



## Fubar (23 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Looks like it's probably quite sore now. Well done setting a good pace despite that and I hope you heal swiftly.
> 
> (Makes note to take care in the forecast frost tomorrow)



Aye, take it easy out there.


----------



## snorri (24 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> - lovely sunny day but as we headed North it got colder, hit a patch of black ice and down I go (along with 3 others) like a sack 'o spuds. Some cracking injuries:!


AAArgh! Hope you managed to get a good nights sleep and are not tooo sore this morning. There was a goodly frost here when I looked out this(edit that was Sunday) morning, a frozen puddle on my neighbours roof, and I'm at sea level.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Nov 2014)

I'm on a roll! Another one today. Took a flask of coffee and rewarded myself for the first hill with a pork pie and coffee breakfast by the duck pond in Four Elms. Rode to Kidd's Hill, which is where the Winne-the-Pooh books were set. I ate marmalade sandwiches there in a kind of Paddington/Pooh confusion. Lovely day for cycling.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2014)

Fubar said:


> Think I might be a bit sore tomorrow!





Fubar said:


> 30 November: 101k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Kelty, Glenfarg, Falkland, Glenrothes, Kinglassie, Lochgelly, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (31 points)


Pleased to see you weren't too sore.


----------



## Fubar (2 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pleased to see you weren't too sore.



Yeah, all healing nicely thanks! Weather too good to waste


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Dec 2014)

Fubar said:


> Yeah, all healing nicely thanks! Weather too good to waste


Glad to know, really is.

On a lighter note, which day is the soup due? I go in to hospital and week tomorrow and I've wouldn't want you to arrive at the wrong location. The hospital is much closer to Scotland and only just off the M56... So it should be easier to find and you won't need to key hose your bike down after cycling down or lane to the farm


----------



## Fubar (2 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Glad to know, really is.
> 
> On a lighter note, which day is the soup due? I go in to hospital and week tomorrow and I've wouldn't want you to arrive at the wrong location. The hospital is much closer to Scotland and only just off the M56... So it should be easier to find and you won't need to key hose your bike down after cycling down or lane to the farm



Hmmm, slight delay on the soup front (on account that I've not set off yet and not persuaded the resident veggie to make it), but if you are going into hospital I could aim to have some down to you - oxtail, wasn't it...?!?

Now, where did I put my Tupperware panniers...


----------



## Fubar (6 Dec 2014)

December's 100k - done! That's the 100k per month challenge completed for 2014 and my 17th month in a row with at least one 100k ride - I'll dedicate 2014's rides to @SatNavSaysStraightOn who would have smashed it but had to pull out due to unforeseen circumstances. Now just to hit 5000 miles for the year then roll on January!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Dec 2014)

Fubar said:


> December's 100k - done! That's the 100k per month challenge completed for 2014 and my 17th month in a row with at least one 100k ride - I'll dedicate 2014's rides to @SatNavSaysStraightOn who would have smashed it but had to pull out due to unforeseen circumstances. Now just to hit 5000 miles for the year then roll on January!!


Sadly I suspect i won't be able to participate in a full year next year either, but as and when I can return, I will even if it is in a hand cranked trike recumbent... Just don't ask me how I would get that to Scotland in march! (we have a saloon, but it does have a towbar!) still hoping to be able to get away with a road trike if the balance issues don't resolve themselves, or more accurately the foot down issues. Cycling is high on my list of getting resolved simply because it is my transport.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Dec 2014)

I didn't start logging on this thread until a month ago. But if I had, I wouldn't be celebrating 12 months, because I missed out February. 
Tough hilly ride today. Took me 6 and a quarter hours to do the 100k. Maybe I should spend less time talking to the ducks ...













Ducks at Four Elms



__ Dogtrousers
__ 21 Dec 2014


----------



## SimonJKH (21 Dec 2014)

That's me done. It's been great fun. I've had my most epic year of cycling, and keeping up with this challenge has been a big factor in that. Thanks to everyone who clicked 'like' on my updates - just thinking that there were people out there seeing my progress really helped me make the effort to keep it going (extra thanks to @SatNavSaysStraightOn who often clicked through the links to give me Strava kudos as well. That's going the extra mile  )
The plan originally was to move on the imperial century a month next year, but I've talked myself into entering a marathon in the spring so long rides will give way to long runs for a while...
Good luck to anyone yet to finish!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2015)

Was anyone wanting a new thread for this new year for the actual results part rather than the chatzone? As with the imperial one? I can move the few January entries over and rename the threats of wanted?


----------



## Fubar (5 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Was anyone wanting a new thread for this new year for the actual results part rather than the chatzone? As with the imperial one? I can move the few January entries over and rename the threats of wanted?



Sounds like a plan, I think it would help kick off the incentive for the new year.

Can I ask, without wanted to stir up any previous controversy (and obviously ignoring that I have completed a full year ) why the imperial century riders get a star and the metrics just get a virtual "pat on the back"?

Whilst not as big an achievement as 100miles PM I still think, for some of us it's a worthwhile goal that when completed deserves to be acknowledged.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2015)

Perhaps we can come up with a suitable award of our own? I have no knowledge of the history of it, I'm sure @ianrauk will know but what could we award for those who have completed it? 

A silver star? A gold star outline (rather than a solid gold star)?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2015)

I have no idea about why the metric doesn't get an award.
I took over the imperial ride thread from someone else a few years back and it always had a gold star award.

A silver star would be a good idea. or how about a glittery one :-)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I have no idea about why the metric doesn't get an award.
> I took over the imperial ride thread from someone else a few years back and it always had a gold star award.
> 
> A silver star would be a good idea. or how about a glittery one :-)
> View attachment 76070


Ooooh, shiny!

It would be nice to have something so we can lord it over others record the achievement.


----------



## Fubar (5 Jan 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ooooh, shiny!
> 
> It would be nice to have something so we can* lord it over others* record the achievement.



That never crossed my mind...


----------



## Fubar (5 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Perhaps we can come up with a suitable award of our own? I have no knowledge of the history of it, I'm sure @ianrauk will know but what could we award for those who have completed it?
> 
> A silver star? A gold star outline (rather than a solid gold star)?



Silver star sounds good, we can aspire to a gold one - though would be happy with a broon jobby for what it represents!!


----------



## PatrickPending (5 Jan 2015)

Making my debut here with a 102Km ride up to Skeffington and down to Great Bowden taking in a few villages between. 100Km not usually a problem but the weather normally gets in the way this time of year. Still that's January's done!


----------



## Fubar (5 Jan 2015)

PatrickPending said:


> Making my debut here with a 102Km ride up to Skeffington and down to Great Bowden taking in a few villages between. 100Km not usually a problem but the weather normally gets in the way this time of year. Still that's January's done!



Cool - remember to add it to the official thread


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2015)

did we reach a conclusion about the official record thread - new thread titled 2015 for the new year given the challenge runs from Jan to Jan?
so far I think I had 1 person agree? did anyone else want to. tis what has happened with the imperial century thread


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> did we reach a conclusion about the official record thread - new thread titled 2015 for the new year given the challenge runs from Jan to Jan?
> so far I think I had 1 person agree? did anyone else want to. tis what has happened with the imperial century thread


I'd be happy with that.


----------



## SimonJKH (6 Jan 2015)

Go for it, SNSSO. If only to match up with the 'imperial' format!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2015)

I won't be entering the challenge this year.
It will give someone else a chance of glory


----------



## SimonJKH (6 Jan 2015)

Everyone who completes the challenge is covered in glory


----------



## welshwheels (6 Jan 2015)

Jesus Christ now I'm finding this I've entered wind rush winter warm down 108k in February 1st do I need to start this challenge in jan or can I start in February ?


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

welshwheels said:


> Jesus Christ now I'm finding this I've entered wind rush winter warm down 108k in February 1st do I need to start this challenge in jan or can I start in February ?



according the the "challenge" rules "Your first ride must be in January" though I think this was relaxed by the first "chatzone" thread, so the answer is - I don't know! I'm pretty sure most of us work Jan-Dec.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jan 2015)

Well I started logging mid-year, having first observed this rule - which it turned out that everyone had forgotten about.


ColinJ said:


> in the spirit of _'challenge'_ - you have to announce your first ride _before_ you do it, otherwise you are playing safe!



Other people have also joined in mid year.

If you start logging in Feb, no problem. But when it comes to December you won't have 2015 bragging rights, cos you won't have done the whole year.

But if you miss a month, I don't know whether you should drop out until the start of next year. Maybe so, otherwise this just becomes the "100k ride when I fancy it" log thread. Although that's not necessarily a bad thing.

I know the_ imperial_ thread is really strict about calendar years and stuff, but they are all super tuff and eat barbed wire for breakfast.


----------



## jayonabike (7 Jan 2015)

Well I didn't ride in July due to illness and didn't log any more rides for the year because of this, even though I did 100km+ rides in the following months. Has to be Jan - Dec, otherwise what's the point?


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

jayonabike said:


> Well I didn't ride in July due to illness and didn't log any more rides for the year because of this, even though I did 100km+ rides in the following months. Has to be Jan - Dec, otherwise what's the point?



That's always been my thinking (actually didn't realise there was any other option until today) but it's not my thread - I don't make the rules, I only ride here...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2015)

Fubar said:


> That's always been my thinking (actually didn't realise there was any other option until today) but it's not my thread - I don't make the rules, I only ride here...




I don't think there are any rules for the Metric challenge set in stone...perhaps be a good idea for someone to set some parameters for the challenge.


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I don't think there are any rules for the Metric challenge set in stone...perhaps be a good idea for someone to set some parameters for the challenge.



Calling @SatNavSaysStraightOn !?!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2015)

Fubar said:


> Calling @SatNavSaysStraightOn !?!


Well, there's a good example of why some flexibility might be nice. SNSSO is going through a very tough time at the moment with a knackered back, but let's hope that she can get back to riding later in the year, and build up to doing long rides again. I think it would be perfectly reasonable for her, or anyone else with health/injury problems, to start when they like.

I am still feeling below par after a festive chest infection so I am wondering if I will manage a 100 km ride in January. I am thinking of organising an 85 km forum ride and would decide on the day whether to add on the other 15 km.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jan 2015)

How about something like (shoot me down if you like):

You can join the thread at any time of the year
If you miss a month, then you're out for the rest of the year (or, maybe you are allowed to miss one month or something).
You can only post rides from the time at which you join.
Only if you have been in from Jan until Dec do you win the Special Prize which is ... er ...
I, and at least one other, joined mid year so having a January only join date seems a bit harsh as it's only a bit of fun.


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well, there's a good example of why some flexibility might be nice. SNSSO is going through a very tough time at the moment with a knackered back, but let's hope that she can get back to riding later in the year, and build up to doing long rides again. I think it would be perfectly reasonable for her, or anyone else with health/injury problems, to start when they like.
> 
> I am still feeling below par after a festive chest infection so I am wondering if I will manage a 100 km ride in January. I am thinking of organising an 85 km forum ride and would decide on the day whether to add on the other 15 km.



Good points, well presented.


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> How about something like (shoot me down if you like):
> 
> You can join the thread at any time of the year
> *If you miss a month, then you're out for the rest of the year* (or, maybe you are allowed to miss one month or something).
> ...



I would agree with your second point - I think the motivation (and point of the challenge) comes from knowing you have to do at least one 100k ride each month, every month. We (well, me) talked about getting some kind of acknowledgement for completing the challenge (i.e. a shiny star), if that was for 12 consecutive months of 100k rides it wouldn't bother me as that's still a great achievement - though might make it a bit more difficult to administer?


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jan 2015)

I've not been a regular on this thread having never yet managed the year's worth of metric centuries due to a bad habit of always falling at the first hurdle (getting enough miles and motivation under my belt in January). I popped in today to throw my hat in the ring for 2015 - I was ill in December and swapped most of my fit for fat so need a serious goal to change it back. I like the strictness of the imperial century challenge and don't see why the metric challenge can't adhere to the same rules.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jan 2015)

The main rule that is under discussion here is whether you can start logging only in Jan, or whether you can join in at any time. At the moment you can join the thread at any time. I_ think_ this may also be the case for the imperial thread (not entirely sure, I did ask once but I forget the answer). But you only get a the right to put a gold star in your sig for a calendar year's worth of 100 mile rides.

I'm a fan of being able to join at any time. People may reach a decent level of fitness in, say, April, and then use the thread as a motivational tool to maintain that fitness. Others may join the board mid-year, or have a job change which gives them a bit more free time. The more the merrier, say I. Of course if you fail to keep it up, then you can't just log the odd ride here and there. So if you miss a month you have to go away - which is why I suggest that you are ruled out until the next Jan if you do that.

I also like the informal nature of the thread and the fact that one thread has been bumbling along since 2007. It's less intimidating.

Just my 2p. But I've only been logging on the thread since November, thus I'm a total Johnny-come-lately so feel free to cast my opinions aside like an old sock.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2015)

Oh, ok then ...

I have only ridden 23 miles since the middle of December, and I still feel under par due to the chest infection I had over Christmas, but I will have another go at this pesky thing, _*starting this month*_!


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2015)

We are hoping to join in the challenge fun this year. We are planning our 100km ride for towards the end of the month, even if it takes all day and we have to stop for lunch and afternoon tea. It won't be fast but we reckon that we can do it.


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> *The main rule that is under discussion here is whether you can start logging only in Jan, or whether you can join in at any time.* At the moment you can join the thread at any time. I_ think_ this may also be the case for the imperial thread (not entirely sure, I did ask once but I forget the answer). But you only get a the right to put a gold star in your sig for a calendar year's worth of 100 mile rides.
> 
> I'm a fan of being able to join at any time. People may reach a decent level of fitness in, say, April, and then use the thread as a motivational tool to maintain that fitness. Others may join the board mid-year, or have a job change which gives them a bit more free time. The more the merrier, say I. Of course if you fail to keep it up, then you can't just log the odd ride here and there. So if you miss a month you have to go away - which is why I suggest that you are ruled out until the next Jan if you do that.
> 
> ...



That was certainly the case for me, I joined in August 2013 and have done at least 1 a month since then, but only counted Jan-Dec 2014 as completing the challenge.

Sounds like we are all on the same page, the challenge is Jan-Dec, join at any time but you must log every month - and do we go for a shiny star or stick with a virtual pat on the back??


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jan 2015)

Shiny!


----------



## Osprey (9 Jan 2015)

Shiny star definitely. That's the main reason I'm trying the challenge.


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2015)

was hoping you'd say that - though I think we would need Mod approval for the shiny star, @SatNavSaysStraightOn @ianrauk , what say ye??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2015)

needs to be a silver star (or non golden) to avoid confusion with the imperial century star - also I think it should be back dated to include 2014


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> needs to be a silver star (or non golden) to avoid confusion with the imperial century star - also I think it should be back dated to include 2014


+1 as the 2014 challenge has only just ended.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

Agreed.

I have just proposed a half century challenge for anybody who feels _over_-challenged by metric or imperial centuries. Bronze star for that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have just proposed a half century challenge for anybody who feels _over_-challenged by metric or imperial centuries. Bronze star for that!



and a brass one for anyone who gets on a bike each month........


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and a brass one for anyone who gets on a bike each month........


That's a lot more than most people do!

Actually, there have been times when I hardly got on my bike from mid-November to mid-March*** so a brass star challenge might have been good for me too! 




*** I once went from a mere 50 miles of riding in that time period, to 700 miles of hilly Costa Blanca cycling on a 2 week holiday in March. Damn near killed me!


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jan 2015)

Today I took a gander at the Weald of Kent, looking for a giant goose left there by aliens. It turned out to be a Weald Goose Chase


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Today I took a gander at the Weald of Kent, looking for a giant goose left there by aliens. It turned out to be a Weald Goose Chase
> View attachment 76461



Looks like road kill! Nice one


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> needs to be a silver star (or non golden) to avoid confusion with the imperial century star - also I think it should be back dated to include 2014



Absolutely!


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have just proposed a half century challenge for anybody who feels _over_-challenged by metric or imperial centuries. Bronze star for that!



Sounds a great idea


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jan 2015)

Couldn't get my legs going today. That was slow even by my slow slow standards, just over 7 hours. It was chilly and I had only taken fingerless gloves , so every time I sped up, my fingers froze. It was a hilly route (1300m climb) but not especially so for the N Downs.

I road tested this recipe (from the website of the company that @victor was discussing in this thread) They are ace. My wife happened to have just been cleaning a pumpkin when I made mine, so I topped it with the waste pumpkin seeds. But as good as it was, it didn't work miracles, and I sluggishly trundled my way round.






I even wimped out of my usual Edenbridge/Toys Hill route, preferring the easier diversion past Churchill's house at Chartwell. I saw the curtains twitch and a cigar smoking figure shook his head in disappointment at my cowardice.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2015)

A combination of bad weather conditions and the lingering after-effects of my Christmas bug have meant that I have only ridden once in a month, covering a mere 23 miles! Not only is my metric century this month looking unlikely, but at this rate I won't even manage a half metric ...

I'll give it another few days and then get stuck in. I have a new pair of Crud Roadracers on order to replace the ones I broke last year. Once those are fitted, I will not be quite so reluctant to ride in cold, wet conditions!


----------



## Fubar (17 Jan 2015)

Broke my cherry for 2015, cold and icy at the side of the road but we changed the bun run route to suit then 2 of us headed East round Loch Leven - needed a wee bit of extra pedalling at the end to break 100k but glad to had got it in after no cycling last weekend and before the predicted snow hits tonight.

Today's ride: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/675540906


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jan 2015)

I did two in January, one last weekend and one the weekend before. Wednesday I broke my collarbone, but I'm not ruling myself out for February yet.

but i am probably out


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> A combination of bad weather conditions and the lingering after-effects of my Christmas bug have meant that I have only ridden once in a month, covering a mere 23 miles! Not only is my metric century this month looking unlikely, but at this rate I won't even manage a half metric ...
> 
> I'll give it another few days and then get stuck in. I have a new pair of Crud Roadracers on order to replace the ones I broke last year. Once those are fitted, I will not be quite so reluctant to ride in cold, wet conditions!


I got the half metric in a few days ago.

I fitted my new Crud mudguards last night, which was just as well because I did my January metric century today and the roads were wet nearly everywhere. I was dead jammy though, managing to miss whatever rain had been falling. Not a drop touched me in nearly 5.5 hours of riding!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I did two in January, one last weekend and one the weekend before. Wednesday I broke my collarbone, but I'm not ruling myself out for February yet.
> 
> but i am probably out


Sorry to hear that. How did it happen?

Somehow I suspect I am also out of this years running as well  I don't yet had a bike trike I can ride let alone do 100km on!

I can almost walk 1km in one go now, but it totally exhausts me for the day and leaves me shattered. It also take me well over half an hour and requires crutches!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I can almost walk 1km in one go now, but it totally exhausts me for the day and leaves me shattered. It also take me well over half an hour and requires crutches!


1 km is BIG progress - well done!

I think many people underestimate how quickly legs become deconditioned by extended bed rest. When I was finally able to do the 350 metre walk to my local shops after my illness, I was having to stop and rest 4 or 5 times in each direction!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> 1 km is BIG progress - well done!
> 
> I think many people underestimate how quickly legs become deconditioned by extended bed rest. When I was finally able to do the 350 metre walk to my local shops after my illness, I was having to stop and rest 4 or 5 times in each direction!


Yep. I am repeatedly stopping and in pain. I will have to haul back on the distance for the next few days. 900m yesterday morning, 600m in the afternoon and 900m again this morning has been to much. I just feel really guilty walking the dog so short a distance and so slowly! I'll have to take it easy over the next few days and then maybe change it to 3 shorter walks depending on the weather! I just miss being outside at my favourite time of year and the light was fabulous here this morning


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jan 2015)

I echo Colin's sentiments about 1km. I remember once being on crutches and overestimating my capabilities, that was about 1km. I well remember leaning against a wall half way and the remaining 500m seemed like miles.

Yesterday I did my first ever Audax. Hills and Mills from Hailsham.

Met @Tim Hall and chatted for a while. Nice café stop at Mayfield. Then lots and lots of grinding and slogging up hills and descending steep examples of Sussex's finest disintegrating road surfaces with brakes on full. I'm glad the organiser asked us to check our brake blocks, replacement was definitely due.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

Crisp snow looks nice, but I could do without all this slushy stuff!

I prefer blue skies and a temperature of 18-22 degrees. (I get frazzled if it is too warm. 25-26 would be ok if I had a week to get used to it, and there were cooling breezes.)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Crisp snow looks nice, but I could do without all this slushy stuff!
> 
> I prefer blue skies and a temperature of 18-22 degrees. (I get frazzled if it is too warm. 25-26 would be ok if I had a week to get used to it, and there were cooling breezes.)


No snow here, we missed it completely. The Cheshire gap had a totally different weather system and the Delamere Hills are odder still. All around us has had it, but we haven't.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> No snow here, we missed it completely. The Cheshire gap had a totally different weather system and the Delamere Hills are odder still. All around us has had it, but we haven't.


Most of the Ribble Valley seemed much clearer of snow than this side of Pendle Hill. It just shows how hills and mountains create microclimates.

We can be having quite a nice day down here in the valley, while a storm rages on one of the nearby hills.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sorry to hear that. How did it happen?


That's sweet of you to ask. If I had your injury, I wouldn't be thinking about something like my injury.

I was just popping out to get something for dinner on my folding bike. Telling at less than 10 mi./h, the front wheel came out of the fork(part of the fold) and I crashed to the tarmac.

It hurt like hell to start, but I'm already down to 1 dose of painkillers a day


> Somehow I suspect I am also out of this years running as well  I don't yet had a bike trike I can ride let alone do 100km on!
> 
> I can almost walk 1km in one go now, but it totally exhausts me for the day and leaves me shattered. It also take me well over half an hour and requires crutches!



I agree with the others, 1 km on crutches is along way. Good luck with your trike shopping. Even though I'm only going to be off the bike for a month or two, I was looking covetously at that scorpion :-)

Edit: I'm thinking of getting a turbo trainer. Can you do the challenge on a stationary? And what would be the equivalent of 100 km?


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Edit: I'm thinking of getting a turbo trainer. Can you do the challenge on a stationary? And what would be the equivalent of 100 km?


IMO 100k (or the equivalent thereof) on a stationary bike would be an amazing achievement, with boredom the main enemy. I don't know anything about turbos so I don't know what info they provide. I don't see why you shouldn't, esp as you have a good reason.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I'm thinking of getting a turbo trainer. Can you do the challenge on a stationary? And what would be the equivalent of 100 km?


Hmm ... the thing is that distance is meaningless on a turbo trainer. I have a gym bike with a big, heavy flywheel. It has a friction brake to set the resistance level. I can set the resistance so low that one quick rotation of the cranks spins the flywheel for about a minute. If I tighten the brake up enough then I can't get the thing to move at all.

The only way it would make any kind of sense would be to work out what power you averaged on a typical ride and what average speed you did at that power, then measure your power output on the tt and work at your normal power for the normal duration of your century ride.

That is bad enough, but I assume that a metric century takes you 5-7 hours? A session of that duration on a turbo trainer would not be good for your mental health! 

Just keep yourself fit on the tt, and pick up the challenge again when you get back on the road. You wouldn't get a virtual star award for this year, but you would have the satisfaction of not having let the injury defeat you because you'd have done what you could.

GWS!


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jan 2015)

That seems reasonable. I just decided that the equivalent for me would be about six hours on the turbo. I find stationery equipment really boring, so I doubt I can manage that even spaced over 24 hours. If I did manage I'll post on this thread, but I know it doesn't count for the year.

(when I used to row, I happily do 30 km. On the concept ii, I am going crazy within 10 minutes)


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That is bad enough, but I assume that a metric century takes you 5-7 hours? A session of that duration on a turbo trainer would not be good for your mental health!


Unfortunately I've already finished Breaking bad but binge watching is probably the way to go. And no, suffer fest videos are not for me


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Jan 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I echo Colin's sentiments about 1km. I remember once being on crutches and overestimating my capabilities, that was about 1km. I well remember leaning against a wall half way and the remaining 500m seemed like miles.
> 
> Yesterday I did my first ever Audax. Hills and Mills from Hailsham.
> 
> Met @Tim Hall and chatted for a while. Nice café stop at Mayfield. Then lots and lots of grinding and slogging up hills and descending steep examples of Sussex's finest disintegrating road surfaces with brakes on full. I'm glad the organiser asked us to check our brake blocks, replacement was definitely due.


Good to see you @Dogtrousers too. Sorry I didn't hang around after the cafe, I had a mate coming round in the afternoon for plumbing assistance and had to crack on. Some of those roads were mostly holes, weren't they.


----------



## jayonabike (27 Jan 2015)

Got my first one under my belt for the year, 101.96 km in 3:59:35 with 998 metres of climbing. All things considered I'm pleased with that.
Ride report here


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Good to see you @Dogtrousers too. Sorry I didn't hang around after the cafe, I had a mate coming round in the afternoon for plumbing assistance and had to crack on. Some of those roads were mostly holes, weren't they.


I spent rather a long time queuing to get my card stamped, then rather a long time queuing to get a cup of tea, then rather a long time queuing for the toilet. Then I did some unnecessary faffing. Then recalled that I had read that one shouldn't spend too long faffing at controls.

I was further delayed by Things I Needed to Photograph for nerdy reasons: A Victorian postbox and an old tractor which after trudging through some mud to examine it turned out to be the right make, but the wrong model to satisfy my nerdy impulses (I have friends who have a Fordson Dexta, I like to photograph them, but this turned out not to be a Dexta).

I went slightly off route on the return to Mayfield, pulled over to check my GPS and as I did so three riders shot past. I doubled back to the proper route feeling a bit guilty at having lured them off the straight and narrow, but when I arrived at Mayfield for the second time they were already there, having probably taken a slightly longer, less potholey route.

I did beat the cutoff though, so I have my stamped Brevet card. Hooray!

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4016908


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jan 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> *2015
> January*
> 31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park - https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266 - 1point



Was it snowing in Richmond Park today? Dammit, I love Richmond Park in the snow.

Nice work, sneaking this in On the last day


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Was it snowing in Richmond Park today? Dammit, I love Richmond Park in the snow.
> 
> Nice work, sneaking this in On the last day





jefmcg said:


> Was it snowing in Richmond Park today? Dammit, I love Richmond Park in the snow.
> 
> Nice work, sneaking this in On the last day



Thanks!

Yes and was blooming freezing, trust me to leave the challenge to the last day of jan when it was snowing and raining!


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2015)

Go on, I'll give this a go. Managed to sneak it in today. Way too snowy up here in Glossop but son#2 was at school in Stockport for rugby and cricket training from 9am to 3pm so I had the opportunity to go out to @SatNavSaysStraightOn country. It's surprisingly hilly around Delamere

https://www.strava.com/activities/248608735


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Go on, I'll give this a go. Managed to sneak it in today. Way too snowy up here in Glossop but son#2 was at school in Stockport for rugby and cricket training from 9am to 3pm so I had the opportunity to go out to @SatNavSaysStraightOn country. It's surprisingly hilly around Delamere
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/248608735


Well done!

It always amused me when people described the Manchester 100 route (which heads out that way) as 'flat as a pancake', given that it has about 3,000 ft of climbing ... (Yes, very slim/fit riders would hardly notice the climbs, but they used to hurt me most years when I tried to keep up with the whippets ahead of me!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Go on, I'll give this a go. Managed to sneak it in today. Way too snowy up here in Glossop but son#2 was at school in Stockport for rugby and cricket training from 9am to 3pm so I had the opportunity to go out to @SatNavSaysStraightOn country. *It's surprisingly hilly around Delamere*
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/248608735


Yep it is and some of the single track lanes have some interesting gradients as well,
But looking at your route on strava you avoided the worst of it 

Once I'm back up and cycling again and fitter, if you want to come back this way give me a yell and I'll take you to the cafe!


----------



## Brandane (1 Feb 2015)

Going to give this another go this year, and hopefully niggling injuries won't cause it to hit the buffers in August, as happened last year . January ride is done, albeit on the last day of the month. A warm sunny day riding near Orlando . 
I've got another 3 days here so might have a go at getting February's century done in the sun as well. That would take the pressure off until our British spring.
Hope you're watching, @Pat "5mph" , the training is getting serious now .


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2015)

Phew. It's February. I'd been tempted to also try for the big (imperial) one, but that's not going to happen. I had a big ride lined up mid last week but job interviews and other real life things intervened. 

I've been looking at my ride log. I seem to be getting slower and slower. I am riding more hills and longer rides which may explain some of it. I've also been riding alone, which slows things down a bit too.


----------



## Fubar (1 Feb 2015)

February's 100k done, not without it's traumas - mean headwind today and I was burst at 50k, was fed half a bar and a gel and the group towed me home, not sure what happened but I just seemed to run out of juice.

Oh well a bad day on the bike is still better than a good day at the office, so they say!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> Hope you're watching, @Pat "5mph" , the training is getting serious now .


I am watching very pleased


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2015)

I think I will wait until it warms up a bit before doing Feb's 100 km ride - 43 km was bad enough yesterday!

I have my Waddington route for backup, but I will consider other more challenging routes if I spot a really nice day for it.


----------



## Donger (2 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> .......January ride is done, albeit on the last day of the month. A warm sunny day riding near Orlando .
> I've got another 3 days here so might have a go at getting February's century done in the sun as well. That would take the pressure off until our British spring..


 
DANG! Why didn't I think of that?  My first two haven't been pleasant at all. Now I've just _got_ to complete this challenge this year, 'cos I'm not going through that again. Next Winter I will be hibernating.


----------



## Brandane (3 Feb 2015)

February's ride done! Taking advantage of the Florida sunshine was somewhat more tempting than 5 hours in the freezing wind lashed rainy costa del Ayrshire in February. 

It was actually quite chilly by Florida standards when I set off at 9 am, and breezy too. By 11 am normal service was restored and the fleece was replaced by sunscreen.

Managed to get hopelessly lost at one point, ending up heading north east instead of south. I was off the only map I had taken. It meant getting back to the hotel by going through Disneyland from north to south, which incidentally involved the least cycle friendly routes I have been on in my two weeks here.

That's it as far as good weather cycling goes, for a while. Tonight I have the sad task of packing the bike away ready for heading back home tomorrow night .


----------



## huwsparky (4 Feb 2015)

Where do we log our rides? Fancy giving this a bash to ensure I get some decent milage in through the smaller months. 

Luckily I did January's 100k as part of a Strava challenge.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Feb 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2015-metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge.172280/

Welcome! 

@Moderators feel free to delete this when huw is sorted


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2015)

Huzzah. February on the board. Which makes it 12 consecutive 100k months, as Feb was the only month I missed last year.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2015)

Managed my February one....but not without incident. Went up Colin J country for a change. Then proceeded to fall off going v slowly down a cobbled track. Cuts and bruises, but also a broken shifter which mean my back brake wouldn't work. Got to Hebden Bridge and the LBS there did a quick repair involving glue and tape and I was on my way again. Starting to feel a bit sore now....

https://www.strava.com/activities/254758166


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2015)

@nickyboy that doesn't mean that I "like" the fact that you came off and that you (and your bike) are bashed. GWS

I managed 150k today, in the company of @CharlieB for 100k of it. Charlie warned me that he was "not on good form". Well, Charlie not on good form > me on good form, which was a big help to keep me going on my longest ride for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Managed my February one....but not without incident. Went up Colin J country for a change. Then proceeded to fall off going v slowly down a cobbled track. Cuts and bruises, but also a broken shifter which mean my back brake wouldn't work. Got to Hebden Bridge and the LBS there did a quick repair involving glue and tape and I was on my way again. Starting to feel a bit sore now....
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/254758166


Ouch - sorry about the bike but I am glad that you are not badly hurt!

I had some near misses using this cobbled shortcut down to the A646 on my road bike so I avoid it now.

And as for the Pennine Cycleway, Buttress descent into Hebden Bridge ...


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2015)

Here's the little lane I'm on about. You could hardly walk down it today, let alone ride down it


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the little lane I'm on about. You could hardly walk down it today, let alone ride down it
> 
> View attachment 79814


Did you have some special reason to go that way or were you just doing a random exploration ...? 

There are quite a few of those steep cobbled descents round here but I make sure that I avoid them!

Another nearby example. (And looking up from the bottom...)


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Did you have some special reason to go that way or were you just doing a random exploration ...?
> 
> There are quite a few of those steep cobbled descents round here but I make sure that I avoid them!
> 
> Another nearby example. (And looking up from the bottom...)



I needed to get from Barkisland to Sowerby Bridge so I let Ride With GPS plan it for me. It took me down a really steep metalled road which suddenly turned into that cobblestoned horror story. I had a choice of riding back up or continuing. In hindsight, I should have got off and walked


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I needed to get from Barkisland to Sowerby Bridge so I let Ride With GPS plan it for me. It took me down a really steep metalled road which suddenly turned into that cobblestoned horror story. I had a choice of riding back up or continuing. In hindsight, I should have got off and walked


Ah!

I stick to plotting my own routes using a digital OS map, and I double-check unfamiliar roads on Streetview.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2015)

March done.

I have a half formed plan to ride the length of the Medway. This was a prototype, the full-fat version I think would actually be beyond me (in one go, at least) but I'll see what new rides on this theme I can manage.

Anyway I crossed the river 6 times: 1.M2 Bridge near Borstal; 2.Aylesford; 3.East Farleigh; 4. Yalding; 5. Golden Green; 6.Penshurst. I turned down the chance of a quick double crossing at Tonbridge as I chose to skirt round the South of the town, and I skipped a couple of other bridges.

Lovely spring day.


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Mar 2015)

How many people are doing the metric century challenge this year? Is it worth setting up a endomondo challenge?


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Mar 2015)

Will just counting who's posted in the record thread do it, or are there typically people who post every month's ride in December each year (newbie question there!)? Alternatively, a poll here would presumably work? (i.e. Are you participating: yes/no.)


----------



## Donger (15 Mar 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Will just counting who's posted in the record thread do it, or are there typically people who post every month's ride in December each year (newbie question there!)? Alternatively, a poll here would presumably work? (i.e. Are you participating: yes/no.)


I'm a newbie to this challenge too. I prefer to think the original 26 (or those of them who are still going) will be the majority of the contenders. The thought that a couple of dozen others will suddenly declare at the year's end did occur to me, but I think that rather goes against the spirit of it.(Kind of like saying "Oh, yeah. I've done that too"). I like to read how everyone else is doing it, and leaving entries until long after the rides have been done would rather spoil that for everyone. This is the first time in my life that I have ever had a structured plan to my exercise, or a major target that seems daunting, and I'm enjoying comparing notes...... You are rather putting us to shame though, doing it all thrice over!


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> I'm a newbie to this challenge too. I prefer to think the original 26 (or those of them who are still going) will be the majority of the contenders. The thought that a couple of dozen others will suddenly declare at the year's end did occur to me, but I think that rather goes against the spirit of it.(Kind of like saying "Oh, yeah. I've done that too"). I like to read how everyone else is doing it, and leaving entries until long after the rides have been done would rather spoil that for everyone. This is the first time in my life that I have ever had a structured plan to my exercise, or a major target that seems daunting, and I'm enjoying comparing notes...... You are rather putting us to shame though, doing it all thrice over!



I concur on all of that, including my previous lack of a structured plan or set of targets.


Donger said:


> You are rather putting us to shame though, doing it all thrice over!


Ha ha ;-) I'm finding that less than 100km feels 'not proper' at the moment. That said, I fortunately have an Eddington Number metric target of 66 for the year, so that 'allows' shorter routes too. The trouble is that, when planning routes, I tend to think along the lines of: _"but if I just do X more, it'll contribute to a higher E"_ and _"this will be wasted when I get to E>66"._


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> I'm a newbie to this challenge too. I prefer to think the original 26 (or those of them who are still going) will be the majority of the contenders. The thought that a couple of dozen others will suddenly declare at the year's end did occur to me, but I think that rather goes against the spirit of it.(Kind of like saying "Oh, yeah. I've done that too"). I like to read how everyone else is doing it, and leaving entries until long after the rides have been done would rather spoil that for everyone. This is the first time in my life that I have ever had a structured plan to my exercise, or a major target that seems daunting, and I'm enjoying comparing notes...... You are rather putting us to shame though, doing it all thrice over!


There used to be a rule that you had to declare your first ride beforehand, but I think that has fallen into disuse. However IMO batch entering historic rides would be a bit against the spirit of the thing. I think you should only be able to enter new rides in the current month. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Fubar (21 Mar 2015)

Glad to get my first 100k of March in today, been a tricky few weeks up to now - cracking day though, best ride of the year so far!


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Mar 2015)

Weather was a killer today, glad I got out thou. Had a Good March, lots of miles for me and on track for my annual 4000mile goal. Surprisingly my knee isn't too bad - lots of stretching and gym work must be helping.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

Novice mistake today. Did a super-hilly ride with 1850m of climbing. Turned out it was 93km, could have easily done a 7km spin around Glossop at the end


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Novice mistake today. Did a super-hilly ride with 1850m of climbing. Turned out it was 93km, could have easily done a 7km spin around Glossop at the end


Schoolboy error


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2015)

Well, that was fun. 

I was going to ride from Rochester to Crawley following the Medway, crossing it as often as possible. But Easter train engineering works put paid to that.

So instead a nice Kent ride, round my usual haunts. Weather varying from misty to dreich to quite nice. Near the end I was going up Chalkpit Lane, a particularly nasty hill (I'd guess 15% +). Just as I hit the steep bit before the hairpin I stood on the pedals. After a couple of pedal revs BANG the chain slipped and I was all over the road. A bit bruised but otherwise OK. I dusted myself down and pushed for a bit while I calmed down, then remounted and continued - seated this time. And it slipped again. This left me very nervous in traffic, afraid that the chain might slip when I accelerated into a junction or something. I'm not sure if it's the chain or the cassette or (I suspect) the freehub. I'll be doing some checks and starting a thread in the technical know how section. 

I suspect that the real underlying cause will be that Modern Bikes Are All Rubbish and they were much better in the 80s.

Anyway, that aside, a good start to April.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was going up Chalkpit Lane, a particularly nasty hill (I'd guess 15% +). Just as I hit the steep bit before the hairpin I stood on the pedals. After a couple of pedal revs BANG the chain slipped and I was all over the road. A bit bruised but otherwise OK. I dusted myself down and pushed for a bit while I calmed down, then remounted and continued - seated this time. And it slipped again. This left me very nervous in traffic, afraid that the chain might slip when I accelerated into a junction or something. I'm not sure if it's the chain or the cassette or (I suspect) the freehub. I'll be doing some checks and starting a thread in the technical know how section.
> 
> I suspect that the real underlying cause will be that Modern Bikes Are All Rubbish and they were much better in the 80s.


I'm glad you were not badly hurt!

I was out on my steel-framed Basso a couple of weeks ago on a stretch of road where I go down a fast descent into a dip and then immediately climb a short slope back up again. I normally stay in the big ring and just about have enough momentum and power to get up the other side without having to change down to my middle chainring. I was standing and sprinting up out of the dip when the chain slipped down onto the ring below. I lost my balance, clattered the old nads against the top tube, and almost slammed into the dry stone wall at the side of the road. I somehow stayed upright, which was A Good Thing because I'd been going fast enough to make a nasty mess of myself if I hadn't!

I'm not sure if it was due to transmission wear, or flex in the frame. I can twist the Basso enough to cause its chain to rub in certain situations. I never get that on my very stiff Cannondale, no matter how much stick I give it.


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Apr 2015)

Riding back to Lymington tomorrow - Hoping to do it in under 6 hours totally including stops. So need to average 14mph inc stops. Watch this space to see if I can beat my time! Its 134km.


----------



## Rustybucket (4 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175

Will post in the other thread later. Smashed my pb by an hour. Head wind helped.


----------



## Rustybucket (4 Apr 2015)

Is everyone on strava who is doing this challenge? I would like to follow and keep up with everyone's progress. Am already following a couple of people.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Is everyone on strava who is doing this challenge? I would like to follow and keep up with everyone's progress. Am already following a couple of people.


No, I'm not. Sorry. I'm on ridewithGPS tho.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175
> 
> Will post in the other thread later. Smashed my pb by an hour. Head wind helped.



Good ride that, if you haven't joined it that should be enough for the Gran Fondo 4 challenge


----------



## Rustybucket (4 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good ride that, if you haven't joined it that should be enough for the Gran Fondo 4 challenge



Thanks feeling knackered now thou.
Yes was lucky it just scraped me over the 130km.


----------



## Brandane (4 Apr 2015)

Set out today intending to complete Scotland coast to coast over 3 days, Largs to Berwick on Tweed (ok so that's in England - but only just and I need to go there for a train back to civilisation!). Got a phone call (whilst 40 miles into the ride) from the hotel I had booked for an overnight stop in Carstairs to tell me they had messed up and couldn't honour the laterooms.com booking . I carried on to Lanark, so still managed the 100km, but couldn't find accommodation so took the train home . Might take the bike in the car tomorrow if I can get up early enough, and resume from Lanark - but it's going to cause some logistical problems. Still need to arrange an overnight stop somewhere around Galashiels/Kelso, but hopefully that will be more straightforward.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2015)

Best of luck @Brandane with your logistics


----------



## Fubar (5 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Is everyone on strava who is doing this challenge? I would like to follow and keep up with everyone's progress. Am already following a couple of people.



Sent you PM re above.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Is everyone on strava who is doing this challenge? I would like to follow and keep up with everyone's progress. Am already following a couple of people.


No, sorry. Haven't got a GPS device of any sort.


----------



## Brandane (5 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Best of luck @Brandane with your logistics


Thanks. Made it to Lanark for an 11:15 start, and now in Melrose (think I missed out on another 100km ride by about 5km, but Achilles tendons had had enough of the hills). 
Final leg tomorrow is Melrose to Berwick on Tweed; that looks to be in the 100km region too. That's assuming achilles don't force an abandonment.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Apr 2015)

More appropriate place to discuss it:



Rickshaw Phil said:


> March is done and I seem to recall making a stupid comment about things getting easier.
> 
> January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
> February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
> March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points





ColinJ said:


> And you are so knackered that you are posting in the metric century thread rather than the imperial one!





Rickshaw Phil said:


> April's qualifier done and my longest ride to date.
> 
> January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
> February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
> ...





ColinJ said:


> Well done, but didn't we decide that you were actually doing the _IMPERIAL_ century a month challenge?


Imperial century thread has also been updated. As already mentioned I'm hedging my bets as I haven't attempted the 100 mile a month challenge before and was completely new to the metric century challenge last year.

The smiley is noted but since this is the second hint that's been dropped, are you trying to say I shouldn't be posting in the metric century thread?


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Apr 2015)

Don't see anything wrong with hedging your bets like that. Fingers crossed I'll have a 100 miler to add on Friday.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The smiley is noted but since this is the second hint that's been dropped, are you trying to say I shouldn't be posting in the metric century thread?


More a case of me being forgetful and not remembering exactly who posted what, where!

I am currently doing the metric century and half metric century challenges. I don't put the centuries in the half century thread, but if I stall on the centuries later in the year then I would have to go back and 'demote' all the centuries to double half metrics, if you see what I mean?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> More a case of me being forgetful and not remembering exactly who posted what, where!
> 
> I am currently doing the metric century and half metric century challenges. I don't put the centuries in the half century thread, but if I stall on the centuries later in the year then I would have to go back and 'demote' all the centuries to double half metrics, if you see what I mean?


Ah, I understand. I'm keeping it straightforward and listing all the rides that qualify. Might even see if I can manage a double point ride for this challenge if things go well later on. _Only_ need to manage 15km on top of my best so far.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ah, I understand. I'm keeping it straightforward and listing all the rides that qualify. Might even see if I can manage a double point ride for this challenge if things go well later on. _Only_ need to manage 15km on top of my best so far.


I am still hoping to organise a 200 km audax-style forum ride in Cheshire in June, which you'd be welcome to join us for. It wouldn't be done officially with an agreed route, timestamps and so on, but we will aim to do it at audax speed, say 15-20 kph (9.3-12.4 mph) overall speed. I am working on the details and will start a thread after I have ridden the Tour de Yorkshire sportive in early May. 

Oh, and don't forget my postponed Glasson Dock forum ride on 18th April, link in my signature below this post!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am still hoping to organise a 200 km audax-style forum ride in Cheshire in June, which you'd be welcome to join us for. It wouldn't be done officially with an agreed route, timestamps and so on, but we will aim to do it at audax speed, say 15-20 kph (9.3-12.4 mph) overall speed. I am working on the details and will start a thread after I have ridden the Tour de Yorkshire sportive in early May.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget my postponed Glasson Dock forum ride on 18th April, link in my signature below this post!


I haven't forgotten the Glasson Dock ride and hope to join you. It's too far out for the forecast to be accurate at the moment but what I've seen looks promising.

June is a bit more tricky as a few things are going on. I would like to join you for the 200 if it's one of the days I'm available.


----------



## Fubar (19 Apr 2015)

Garmin stopped working today so it has only recorded 92k:
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/750872590
pretty confident the ride was over 100k, any objections to it's inclusion? I had an off and the magnet on the rear wheel lost connection - adjusted it at the first stop in Kinross, you can see the straight lines before then.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Apr 2015)

@Fubar - no objections at all. My 170k on Friday/Saturday was equally un-Garmined.

My Garmin stopped working rather dramatically on the Bognor night ride, by hitting the road and ejecting batteries and memory card on impact. An eagle eyed rider managed to find the micro SD within seconds of me saying "I'll never find the memory card". Unfortunately it now rattles. And does not know where it is. These are not good signs.


----------



## Fubar (19 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Fubar - no objections at all. My 170k on Friday/Saturday was equally un-Garmined.
> 
> My Garmin stopped working rather dramatically on the Bognor night ride, by hitting the road and ejecting batteries and memory card on impact. An eagle eyed rider managed to find the micro SD within seconds of me saying "I'll never find the memory card". Unfortunately it now rattles. And does not know where it is. These are not good signs.



Nice one - even if I was on the edge I would have gone round the block to make sure! As it was 8k short I was confident I had made that up.

Bummer about your Garmin


----------



## nickyboy (21 Apr 2015)

Another schoolboy error today. Went out for a spin and it was so nice I just kept going. Got home; 95km 

April will be OK though. Llandudno ride on Saturday is about 160km then I'm doing Llandudno-Holyhead on Sunday which is about 110km


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Apr 2015)

I was 5 miles short of 100 today and decided not to do it as I realised too late and the loop at the end would have been inelegant (also a good excuse as one of the hills today took its toll on my legs at about kilometre 35-40 and the extra 8km wasn't 100% appealing!).


----------



## Donger (29 Apr 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> I was 5 miles short of 100 today and decided not to do it as I realised too late and the loop at the end would have been inelegant (also a good excuse as one of the hills today took its toll on my legs at about kilometre 35-40 and the extra 8km wasn't 100% appealing!).


 Nice to know you are human!


----------



## Donger (29 Apr 2015)

I've just got back from France and found the latest (Spring) edition of the Audax UK magazine "Arrivee" on the doormat. Opened it up and found a write-up of the Jack & Grace Cotton 100k on page 22 ..... and who should appear among the photos? I don't remember discussing image rights beforehand.
If you are wondering which ugly bugger I am, it's the picture immediately below the final words of the write-up.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 May 2015)

Hoorah! I have finally achieved three long-standing goals: 
- Get into Nidderdale and cycle up Trapping Hill (it's a bit far from here - I needed lots of daylight).
- Exceed the annoyingly high total distance and total climb I set, moving rather slowly, seven weeks after starting cycling.
- Get a 100km ride in on the first of the month. 

The headwind on the outward leg has distinctly over-taxed my legs, but still, good result :-) 

This Metric Century challenge is proving very motivational. Thanks to everyone for creating it and making it entertaining.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2015)

May account opened. We rode with a friend who unexpectedly found that his application for Ride London was accepted. He was thus faced with the job of buying a bike and getting fit. He's making a good fist of it. We rode from Orpington to Brighton - 50 miles. His longest to date.

What lovely weather. Kent, Surrey and Sussex were looking fantastic.

I managed to sneak in a quick 20km before meeting up so that my total was 105km.


----------



## Donger (12 May 2015)

Anyone else struggling with this challenge? Everyone else seems to be churning out mutiple qualifying rides every month like it's easy. I can't imagine doing more than 12 in the year.

Looking at it from the positive side, I guess the challenge must be pitched just about right for me, as I really am finding it to be a true challenge, but I'm still hanging in there. I can appreciate that in order to achieve it, I have to have a structure to my exercise regime and that is a good thing. I'm now way ahead of any previous years' mileage for this time of year, and I'm definitely getting fitter and feeling the strongest I've ever been.... it's just that I thought it would start getting easier as the warmer weather came along, and it isn't. 

My January and February rides came along immediately after I had a heavy fall on the ice, and were nervewracking as well as damn cold. March was a bit more straightforward but no less knackering. Then came April and a mechanical that nearly turned out to be a game ender, as I had to do the last 25 miles with a broken saddle. I was hoping May would feel considerably easier, but along comes a 30mph headwind for the last 30+ miles, and I finished it virtually on my knees again. I imagine the next variable will be scorching hot Summer weather and the risk of sunburn or dehydration - or illness or something else I haven't foreseen yet. Guess that's what makes it a genuine challenge doing it for a whole year.

I am certainly starting to appreciate the scale of what I've taken on. I'm the kind of bloke who'd never consider quitting unless I was in the back of an ambulance, but right now I'd feel a lot better if I thought anyone else was finding it just the teeniest bit difficult too - and not just regarding it as a few nice jaunts every month, Doesn't help that I just bought a new set of bathroom scales and discovered I'm a stone heavier than I thought I was. If I'm over 20 stone now, it makes me wonder what the hell I weighed when I rode up Bealach na Ba last year! At 6 foot 6, I do seem to be way bigger that anyone else out there on the audax circuit, so I just tell myself to ignore what everyone else can do with ease and just achieve whatever I can achieve myself.... and claim everything as a Veterans Super-heavyweight record. So far so good.

Hey, ho. Five down and seven to go. Time to quit my bellyaching and just knuckle down to it. Despite the above whinge, I _am_ still loving my cycling and enjoying the scale of this challenge ... even though I'm always too sore to even think of sitting on a bike for a couple of days after every 100km ride. My work colleagues can't comprehend why anyone can or would ride 100km, so I guess I'm in illustrious company here. Reckon I'll stick around. You don't get rid of me that easily.

Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 May 2015)

Glad to see that really positive last paragraph :-) The point that non-cyclists can't comprehend 100km+ is particularly pertinent I think: it *is* a long way, and doing it once doesn't make it not a long way the next time!


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Glad to see that really positive last paragraph :-) The point that non-cyclists can't comprehend 100km+ is particularly pertinent I think: it *is* a long way, and doing it once doesn't make it not a long way the next time!



It's funny how your perception of 100km changes as you cycle more. Like you say, non-cyclists can't imagine cycling that far. Now, after 3 years on the bike, a flattish 100km is a very pleasant ride that I wouldn't particularly worry about or plan for. A hilly 100km (like the one I did on Sunday with 2000m of climbing) is a different kettle of fish.
I'll stick at the challenge. I'm going to try to mainly do hilly 100s but may sneak in a flattish one or two if I'm struggling

No way I'll do the Imperial challenge. 100 hilly miles (so about 10,000ft of climbing) is too hard to be enjoyable for me


----------



## jefmcg (13 May 2015)

Donger said:


> Anyone else struggling with this challenge? Everyone else seems to be churning out mutiple qualifying rides every month like it's easy. I can't imagine doing more than 12 in the year.


I wondered why I was still watching this thread when I clicked the link. Now I know why.

Stop comparing yourself the other riders still in the challenge. Compare yourself to the ones who aren't attempting this, or fell (in my case, literally) at the first hurdle.

Kudos and keep going.


----------



## lee1980sim (13 May 2015)

I'm confused, does it have to be one ride or is it just an accumulated amount
I apologise if this has been asked and answered within the 35+ pages beforehand (too lazy to read it all)


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 May 2015)

One ride of 100km per month.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2015)

Donger said:


> ignore what everyone else can do with ease and just achieve whatever I can achieve myself.... and claim everything as a Veterans Super-heavyweight record. So far so good.



That's the spirit 
Keep pedalling bud... there's 30+ days in every month so plenty of time to pick the good days.
Try and plan for the earliest date in the month to do you ride. That way it's out of the way with and less to worry about in regards to weather etc.


----------



## lee1980sim (13 May 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> One ride of 100km per month.


Thanks, I'm out then lol 80k is my longest on average although doing the TdY sportive got me a 110k for this month but next month I'll be struggling to total 100k in all rather than 1 ride, on holiday for half of it then the DIY begins


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> 100k [...] *is* a long way, and doing it once doesn't make it not a long way the next time!


Very well put. I may have managed multiple qualifying rides most months, but that's because I have (not through choice) time available to me at the moment. I've been dead on my feet at the end of most of them.

And I'm supposed to be attempting a 200k audax on Sunday. I'm not sure I thought this one through properly.


----------



## redfalo (15 May 2015)

What is the general view about listing the same ride twice in the 100 km / 100 miles challenge? Is this generally frowned upon?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2015)

redfalo said:


> What is the general view about listing the same ride twice in the 100 km / 100 miles challenge? Is this generally frowned upon?


Nope, it is smiled upon benignly. 

We will then get together behind your back and whisper about you being a 100-mile-riding show-off.


----------



## Rustybucket (15 May 2015)

Do you get double points for doing 200km?
As some of us are doing the 200KM Great Escape Audax on Sunday?
Need all the help I can get to catch Sea of Vapours points total!


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Do you get double points for doing 200km?
> As some of us are doing the 200KM Great Escape Audax on Sunday?
> Need all the help I can get to catch Sea of Vapours points total!




I would say that's a big yes.


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 May 2015)

I am aspiring to do a 200 at some point. I lack anything approaching flat ground around here though, so it's ...... ummmm...... daunting would be the word I think.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Do you get double points for doing 200km?



You've only given yourself one point in the record thread you know .... and that was alarmingly close to three too!


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> I am aspiring to do a 200 at some point. I lack anything approaching flat ground around here though, so it's ...... ummmm...... daunting would be the word I think.


Yes, the terrain IS daunting round there but I am fairly sure from seeing the impressive list of hilly 100 km rides that you have done this year that you could do a Dales 200. I reckon you are at least as fit as I was when I did mine, about 8 or 9 years ago!

If you want to do an easier flattish 200 and can get over to Cheshire with your bike, come and join me, Littgull and probably several other CycleChatters for a 200 km forum ride on 27th June, route details being worked on.


----------



## Rustybucket (17 May 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> You've only given yourself one point in the record thread you know .... and that was alarmingly close to three too!



I know thought it was cheating thou. Have changed to 2 now. Need all the help I can get to get close to your points total.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> If you want to do an easier flattish 200 and can get over to Cheshire with your bike, come and join me, Littgull and probably several other CycleChatters for a 200 km forum ride on 27th June, route details being worked on.


Thanks Colin. I'll probably pass on that due to getting there, but I do intend to join you on the one from Settle, later in the year.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I know thought it was cheating thou. Have changed to 2 now. Need all the help I can get to get close to your points total.


It's in the rules way back at the start of the original thread, so you're okay.:


redfox said:


> (Snip).....
> The rules are:
> 
> 1. At least one metric century each month.
> ...


----------



## Donger (5 Jun 2015)

I'll be getting up at stupid o'clock tomorrow to meet up with @Dark46 to ride down to Chepstow and back, taking in the Severn Bridge. It is known locally as the "Bridge and Back" ride, and last time I did it, it was 99km - so I'll have to throw in a couple of little detours to big it up. Decided to get my 100 in early this month and show @maltloaf how it's done, even though I'm still aching from my Snake Pass ride. ........ (OK, so my real reason is that I didn't send off my audax application form in time and I'm panicking a bit).


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2015)

I'm doing the Ditchling Devil 200k Audax on Sunday, so fingers crossed for that. Then the next weekend I have the Velothon Wales, although there's a real chance of DNFing on that due to the rather high minimum speed requirement. 19km/h minimum. I averaged only slightly more than that on the pancake flat Great Escape 200k a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jun 2015)

I've not been here for a while but have done at least one metric century each month this year.  I'll put the details up on t'other thread tomorrow when I can be bothered to hunt through Garmin Connect to find the details. Not sorted anything out for the weekend yet but earlier today someone told me about a "new" coffee stop whose cakes are highly recommended. Further investigation is required ASAP and that will definitely be 100+kms.


----------



## Donger (12 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've not been here for a while but have done at least one metric century each month this year.  I'll put the details up on t'other thread tomorrow when I can be bothered to hunt through Garmin Connect to find the details. Not sorted anything out for the weekend yet but earlier today someone told me about a "new" coffee stop whose cakes are highly recommended. Further investigation is required ASAP and that will definitely be 100+kms.


 Nice to hear from you again after all this time, Jo...... Was starting to worry whether anything had happened to you!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've not been here for a while but have done at least one metric century each month this year.  I'll put the details up on t'other thread tomorrow when I can be bothered to hunt through Garmin Connect to find the details. Not sorted anything out for the weekend yet but earlier today someone told me about a "new" coffee stop whose cakes are highly recommended. Further investigation is required ASAP and that will definitely be 100+kms.


  Welcome back! I was starting to think you'd left us for good.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

Thanks, guys. Looks like the weather is going to cheer up next week so I'll hold off on the cake hunt long ride until the sun makes a reappearance.


----------



## gavgav (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've not been here for a while but have done at least one metric century each month this year.  I'll put the details up on t'other thread tomorrow when I can be bothered to hunt through Garmin Connect to find the details. Not sorted anything out for the weekend yet but earlier today someone told me about a "new" coffee stop whose cakes are highly recommended. Further investigation is required ASAP and that will definitely be 100+kms.


Hiya @coffeejo !! Good to see you are still out on the bike. Miss your ride reports!!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

gavgav said:


> Hiya @coffeejo !! Good to see you are still out on the bike. Miss your ride reports!!


There have been hills to curse, swift descents, cold days, wet days, hot days, windy days, long days... and cake! The usual, really.


----------



## gavgav (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> There have been hills to curse, swift descents, cold days, wet days, hot days, windy days, long days... and cake! The usual, really.


As long as there was cake then all is well with the world !


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jun 2015)

Well, that was a lovely ride. My last three big rides have been 200k audaxes and Velothon Wales, so all a bit stressful with lots of other things to think about. 

Today was different. Just me, on my bike. A route in the GPS for me to follow if I wanted to, no concerns about cut off times or any of that. Great weather. Not much traffic. I did my good Samaritan bit by giving a stranded MTB-er a packet of puncture repair patches. I chose a less hilly route than usual and the big rides seem to have affected my fitness for the better as I found it all quite easy. I was blasting along at 30+ km/h through Paddock Wood, and on the dual carriageway there, thinking this was going to be a fast one. However, I passed 100k in a bit over 5 hours, so my usual 20 km/h average, but really ... who cares about stuff like that?


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jun 2015)

Looking at the formal stats on t'other thread, it strikes me that some of you should be banned from the metric challenge next year and take on the imperial one instead.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Looking at the formal stats on t'other thread, it strikes me that some of you should be banned from the metric challenge next year and take on the imperial one instead.


Ooh, really? Who?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2015)

Half way, and it looks like there are 13 of us still in. I've put the number of points in brackets for those who are tracking their points. I didn't try to work out points for those who aren't

@coffeejo Last Post
@Fubar (16) Last Post
@Rickshaw Phil (8) Last Post
@Dogtrousers (16) Last Post
@Supersuperleeds (15) Last Post
@Rustybucket (20) Last Post
@Goonerobes (15) Last Post
@maltloaf Last Post
@Donger Last Post
@fatjel Last Post
@Sea of vapours (29) Last Post
@ColinJ (10) Last Post
@Brandane Last Post

It looks like we may have lost @nickyboy and @Spartak Hope everything's OK with you.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Looking at the formal stats on t'other thread, it strikes me that some of you should be banned from the metric challenge next year and take on the imperial one instead.


I raised that point myself while you were 'away'. I am doing the metric and the half metric challenges but I choose to keep the rides separate. 

It's only a bit of motivational fun though, isn't it? As long as it encourages us to go out on our bikes more it doesn't really matter what we do with the numbers once we get home!


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I raised that point myself while you were 'away'. I am doing the metric and the half metric challenges but I choose to keep the rides separate.
> 
> It's only a bit of motivational fun though, isn't it? As long as it encourages us to go out on our bikes more it doesn't really matter what we do with the numbers once we get home!


I know! It just strikes me that anyone who has got 12+ points at this stage in the game is probably up for the gold star challenge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I know! It just strikes me that anyone who has got 12+ points at this stage in the game is probably up for the *gold star challenge.*


Is that the imperial one?

I'm not sure about that. For me 100k is a moderate challenge outside of the winter months, but in winter it's quite tough. Finding enough daylight hours on a winter's day to do 100 miles is a bit much for me.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I know! It just strikes me that anyone who has got 12+ points at this stage in the game is probably up for the gold star challenge.



I entirely see the logic, but I, for one, am highly unlikely to attempt the imperial one for the simple reason that I 'don't do mornings'. To get an imperial century done around here in the dark months I'd have to get up about 3-4 hours earlier than I feel comfortable doing. (For the eagle-eyed: yes, I did start at just after 0500 on Saturday, but that was since I needed to get somewhere, and I achieved it by not going to bed in the first place, thereby avoiding the issue of getting up early :-) It's not something I propose to do often though!) For me, in January/February, the 100km target is just achievable as it means I have to get going by 1030, which scrapes narrowly into the 'tolerable' category. 

As ColinJ says, it's only a bit of motivational fun and it works very well for me; the imperial would be ...... demotivating (for me) ;-) .


----------



## Brandane (4 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that the imperial one?
> 
> I'm not sure about that. For me 100k is a moderate challenge outside of the winter months, but in winter it's quite tough. Finding enough daylight hours on *a winter's day* to do 100 miles is a bit much for me.


+1; but substitute the bold for "any day" . 100km is quite an effort, but do-able (obviously!). 100 miles is something I have managed on a handful of occasions over the last few years, but adding that extra 37 miles makes a world of difference. I'll stick with the metric challenge, and at my age I don't see regular 100 mile rides becoming a reality.


----------



## fatjel (8 Jul 2015)

I chose to do the metric 100 rather than imperial as until march this year I hadn't ridden 100 miles..
Next year maybe.. Am toying with the idea of a 200k audax a month


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jul 2015)

Fair enough, everyone. Just checking that the challenge bit of the challenge was there. 

Question. On Saturday, someone in my cycling group has organised transport to take us down to Devon for a gentle pootle around the Exe Estuary. I've no idea of mileage but if it's more than 30 I'll be amazed. I'm thinking of cycling down (approx 40 miles) and just getting a lift back to Taunton. If the ride's more than 25 miles, I've bagged my July metric century but if it's under 20 miles, I'll have to count my ride home from Taunton to top it up. I assume that will count, despite the 45 minute drive?!


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)

You've confused me there @coffeejo but despite that the answer is yes.

If you've ridden 100k in the day but had a break for whatever reason (eating, or in this case driving) I would have no objection.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> You've confused me there @coffeejo


I do my best.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2015)

I certainly count cycling to and from lifts to my forum rides!


----------



## Donger (1 Aug 2015)

Struggling at the moment. Had to take a week out with icepacks, anti-inflamatories and rest. Took on a beast of a hill last week and paid the price for not checking my saddle height. (Had a new seat post fitted recently and thought it was OK). Turns out it was an inch too high, and that was enough to leave me straight-legging for a mile uphill. Almost lame on Monday morning with tendinitis in my knee. Fingers crossed that I might be able to do a short, flattish ride tomorrow. But have pulled out of a 111km audax that I was due to do in Worcestershire, and I don't dare do the club ride tomorrow as it's a very hilly one.

I've got a holiday in the French Alps coming up soon, and if push comes to shove I'd rather bale out on the challenge than miss the chance to take on one of the big cols. Hopefully I'll be able to fit in a flat century ride locally before France without risking my recovery. Hate the thought of quitting after all the effort in the last 7 months.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Aug 2015)

Ouch - I can well imagine an inch too high being not at all good :-\ Best of luck fitting in the century before it's too late, though depending where you are in the Alps, there /are/ some relatively flat bits!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3831858, member: 259"]Did my monthly 120 km today. I am not physically used to this and it was very hard work.[/QUOTE]
How come you are not used to them if you do them every month? 

(Maybe you don't do enough shorter rides in between?)


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3832159, member: 259"]I've hardly ridden the bike since April - work, being abroad and idleness have all contributed.[/QUOTE]
Ah, that wouldn't help!

I used to really suffer on my hilly forum rides because they were often the only long(ish) rides that I did.


----------



## Donger (2 Aug 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ouch - I can well imagine an inch too high being not at all good :-\ Best of luck fitting in the century before it's too late, though depending where you are in the Alps, there /are/ some relatively flat bits!


 Planning on doing the Col des Aravis for certain, plus quite a bit of gentle stuff down in the valley below Annecy. Might also get the chance to do either the Col de la Colombiere or the Cormet de Roselend, or might drive South to do the Lacets de Montvernier. Not sure now. As for the challenge, I didn't get out today after all. No longer in pain, but you just _know_ when things still aren't quite right. I might do the smart thing and make it a 2 week complete break and see how it goes from there. I won't give in lightly.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Aug 2015)

I did my first 100 km 12 days ago so i`ll have a go at the challenge 
http://www.strava.com/activities/359667759


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2015)

Pft. Two weeks left of August and thanks to a bad back, sore knee and other issues, I've not even managed a metric century in a week let alone one ride. Two weeks left or the misery I endured on those qualifying rides in January and February will have been for nothing.


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Aug 2015)

I'm glad got mine in now for August. My back has also gone! No riding for me for the foreseeable future!


----------



## coffeejo (14 Aug 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I'm glad got mine in now for August. My back has also gone! No riding for me for the foreseeable future!


I'd offer to highfive you but...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Pft. Two weeks left of August and thanks to a bad back, sore knee and other issues, I've not even managed a metric century in a week let alone one ride. Two weeks left or the misery I endured on those qualifying rides in January and February will have been for nothing.


I hope that you make a miracle recovery in time ...



Rustybucket said:


> I'm glad got mine in now for August. My back has also gone! No riding for me for the foreseeable future!


And that you do in time for your September ride!

I should be getting my August metric century in on my forum ride a week tomorrow, but there's a chance that I might go out and do a different one before then.


----------



## Donger (15 Aug 2015)

That goes for me too. Good luck to @Rustybucket and @coffeejo. I thought I was out a couple of weeks ago, too..... but you just never know for sure. In my case I fought against every instinct to get back on the bike until I'd had 2 whole weeks of complete rest. Also took anti-inflamatories and plenty of ice packs. Then when I finally went for it, I made an early start before our club ride and got a gentle and very flat 12 miles on the clock before it all kicked off, and I would have gone my own way if it looked like they were doing any big hills.

It's not cheating to find yourself a really flat route and take an age over it for once. I'm sure everyone would excuse you a few gentle laps of the Somerset levels or canal path rides! Would be a real shame to waste those Winter efforts after all this time. I'm starting to appreciate the number of factors that all have to go right for you to get through this thing.... Weather, health, real life (work/family issues) getting in the way etc. Once again, good luck.


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Aug 2015)

Thanks, last time my back went- I was off my bike for around 6 months! So I'm not overly optimistic of a speedy recovery!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Aug 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Thanks, last time my back went- I was off my bike for around 6 months! So I'm not overly optimistic of a speedy recovery!


Ouch.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> I did my first 100 km 12 days ago so i`ll have a go at the challenge
> http://www.strava.com/activities/359667759


Welcome aboard. You can join the challenge any time, and post your rides to the other thread. I think there are some vague rules somewhere but all I could find was this.
The 2015 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge Basically just post your rides in best handwriting to the other thread.

I've gone and got myself a job, which reduces the 100k riding possibilities, and I've not been near a bike so far this month. Weekends have suddenly become rare and precious again. Still two left in August tho... On the plus side it may afford cycle commuting possibilities which could be good for fitness. We shall see.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Welcome aboard. You can join the challenge any time, and post your rides to the other thread. I think there are some vague rules somewhere but all I could find was this.
> The 2015 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge Basically just post your rides in best handwriting to the other thread.
> 
> I've gone and got myself a job, which reduces the 100k riding possibilities, and I've not been near a bike so far this month. Weekends have suddenly become rare and precious again. Still two left in August tho... On the plus side it may afford cycle commuting possibilities which could be good for fitness. We shall see.


I thought you had to do (at least!) one each calendar month, starting in January, for the whole year?


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I thought you had to do (at least!) one each calendar month, starting in January, for the whole year?


There was some discussion about this, probably in this thread. I think (happy to be corrected) the outcome was as follows:

You can _join_ the challenge any time you like. I joined in something like Sept 2014. Obviously you won't be able to complete Jan-Dec of that year, but it puts you in a good position to do the following calendar year - a running start as it were. 

However, if you join and miss a month then you have to wait until the next January to rejoin. If you manage to complete a calendar year Jan-Dec then you would be eligible for the MCAM special award, if there was one. But there isn't. 

The rules for the_* Imperial*_ Century a month challenge are different and stricter I think. You'd meed to check with @ianrauk


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2015)

The rules are hidden away in the original thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2008-2014-metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge.5623/ I'm also of the understanding that it was relaxed to allow new entrants to start this challenge any time. The Imperial one is more strict and you have to start in January.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

You mean I dragged my unfit and huffing and puffing self out in the winter for no reason?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> You mean I dragged my unfit and huffing and puffing self out in the winter for no reason?


You'd have to do the winter rides at some point. Just think how much better the summer ones are having got fit during those cold, dark rides.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You'd have to do the winter rides at some point. Just think how much better the summer ones are having got fit during those cold, dark rides.


I know! And if my knee and back don't get better, at least I'll still have them to remember...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I know! And if my knee and back don't get better, at least I'll still have them to remember...


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Aug 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> I did my first 100 km 12 days ago so i`ll have a go at the challenge
> http://www.strava.com/activities/359667759



I think the euphoria of me doing my first 100 km got the better of me . I`v had a bit of cooling off time since then to think about it and decided I cant see myself doing this in the winter months, plus I have to work every other Saturday which gives me little time to have a crack at it, plus my wife has caught the bug so i`ll be wanting to spend what time I have at the weekends cycling with her  .I think what i`m trying to say is that i`m not ready yet 

I did pop in another 100 km ride today though for posterity http://www.strava.com/activities/370421977

Happy hunting to all in on the challenge


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2015)

That's August in the bag. Went extremely well, considering that it was the first time I've been on a bike this month. The rest seemed to have done me good. Did the whole ride without stopping, with the rather annoying side effect that I dropped an Eccles cake that I was eating when I hit a bump. I was heartbroken. Knees rather ominously sore now though.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> https://connect.garmin.com/activity/888576133


Gosh! Having just looked at your ride today, it seems that there are bits of Scotland - or one bit anyway - which is approaching fairly flat (though there does seem to be something of a cliff at about 60km). Rather a nice route, that.


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Gosh! Having just looked at your ride today, it seems that there are bits of Scotland - or one bit anyway - which is approaching fairly flat (though there does seem to be something of a cliff at about 60km). Rather a nice route, that.



Yeah, most of the first part of that ride is flat, nice climb after the cafe stop at 65k.


----------



## fatjel (8 Sep 2015)

Is that your idea of flat !!!
I think in Kent 200km rides should be required for 1 point


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Sep 2015)

I'm definitely out of this challenge! Back isn't in a great place at the moment, seen the chiropractor today and had some acupuncture too. Good luck to everyone for the rest of the year - see you in 2016!


----------



## Donger (12 Sep 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I'm definitely out of this challenge! Back isn't in a great place at the moment, seen the chiropractor today and had some acupuncture too. Good luck to everyone for the rest of the year - see you in 2016!


 Sorry to hear that. Good luck with the recovery. _Donger_.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Sep 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I'm definitely out of this challenge! Back isn't in a great place at the moment, seen the chiropractor today and had some acupuncture too. Good luck to everyone for the rest of the year - see you in 2016!


Sorry you're out. Come back to it fresh and raring to go in January.


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Sep 2015)

Thanks guys!

Books 1 & 2 will hopefully help me get match fit to do book 3 !


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Sep 2015)

Sorry to hear that :-\ I hope your back improves rapidly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Sep 2015)

Aw shucks. That's bad news @Donger look after yourself


----------



## Donger (12 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Aw shucks. That's bad news @Donger look after yourself


 Thanks, but do you know something about me that I don't?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Sep 2015)

Donger said:


> Thanks, but do you know something about me that I don't?


sorry, misread the thread. Look after yourself @Rustybucket . @Donger feel free to behave recklessly.


----------



## fatjel (13 Sep 2015)

Get yourself well again Rustybucket.. Have been there so you have my full sympathy for what its worth.
I resorted to a sadist physio in the end.
I phoned one day and said the exercises were really hurting.
"They'll be working then " she said and hung up.


----------



## eevvee (21 Sep 2015)

Just entered my 105k cycle from Saturday on the challenge pages - aim is to keep up the enthusiasm as the weather worsens and in January start the 12 month cycle of cycling 100k (or more) per month.

*September *
September 19th 105.2km Montrose - Stonehaven-Aucheblae-Brechin - Montrose https://www.strava.com/activities/395304675 (1 Point)
September 24 - 106.8km - Montrose - Stonehaven-Aucheblae-Brechin - Montrose againt
https://www.strava.com/activities/399150715 (1 point)


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2015)

Welcome to the challenge @eevvee


----------



## velovoice (22 Sep 2015)

I've decided to join. I've done 4 metric centuries so far this month alone -- but the one prior to that was last May so decided I need to do better! Will get myself organised. 
Do the revised rules allow for joining mid-year? Or do I need to wait til January before I can start recording/posting? Obviously I will be doing my best to get the kilometer-age in, regardless of whether it counts or not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2015)

velovoice said:


> I've decided to join. I've done 4 metric centuries so far this month alone -- but the one prior to that was last May so decided I need to do better! Will get myself organised.
> Do the revised rules allow for joining mid-year? Or do I need to wait til January before I can start recording/posting? Obviously I will be doing my best to get the kilometer-age in, regardless of whether it counts or not.



Join away! If you miss a month then you'll need to wait until Jan to join again tho.


----------



## velovoice (22 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Join away! If you miss a month then you'll need to wait until Jan to join again tho.


 Presumably, you miss a month (any month) and you have to start all over again, right? Otherwise, it's not a 12 month challenge...

ETA: I _think_ I've found what I hope is the latest reiteration of the rules (starting with your msg#422 @Dogtrousers). In which case, I will start logging now but of course be aiming to complete Jan-Dec to qualify for *shiny* silver star. 

Edited AGAIN to add: I can't include any past rides, right? It all kicks off TODAY?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2015)

velovoice said:


> Presumably, you miss a month (any month) and you have to start all over again, right? Otherwise, it's not a 12 month challenge...


Purists declare that it is Jan to Dec, _full stop_! 

These challenges are supposed to be fun and an encouragement to do longer rides. I can't see how fun or motivation would be be increased by being told in February that you had to wait until the following January for your rides to count!

Clearly though, being able to skip months in the middle of a challenge year would make a complete mockery of it, so I say start when you like and go for 12 consecutive months, restarting if you miss a ride(s) mid-challenge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Purists declare that it is Jan to Dec, _full stop_!
> 
> These challenges are supposed to be fun and an encouragement to do longer rides. I can't see how fun or motivation would be be increased by being told in February that you had to wait until the following January for your rides to count!
> 
> Clearly though, being able to skip months in the middle of a challenge year would make a complete mockery of it, so I say start when you like and go for 12 consecutive months, restarting if you miss a ride(s) mid-challenge.


Yup, agree on the above points. I think these are the de-facto rulez. 

Often people will reach a peak of riding mid-late in the year, so it's nice to be able to join in a monthly challenge then, to be able to take a running start at the calendar year challenge next year.

But if you miss a month, then you are out for the rest of the calendar year (otherwise there'd be no incentive to keep logging if you could just take a month off)


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2015)

velovoice said:


> Edited AGAIN to add: I can't include any past rides, right? It all kicks off TODAY?


Hmmm. Not sure. I don't know what the rules (de facto or otherwise) are on this.

There is a rule in the original thread somewhere that says you have to nominate your participation ahead of time. That seems a bit over-strict to me. I don't see why you shouldn't log your most recent ride (esp as we were on the same ride and I have logged my participation!). 

However, I'd be a bit miffed if, say, Steve Abraham turned up and dumped in his personal backlog of 100k rides.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmmm. Not sure. I don't know what the rules (de facto or otherwise) are on this.
> 
> There is a rule in the original thread somewhere that says you have to nominate your participation ahead of time. That seems a bit over-strict to me. I don't see why you shouldn't log your most recent ride (esp as we were on the same ride and I have logged my participation!).
> 
> *However, I'd be a bit miffed if, say, Steve Abraham turned up and dumped in his personal backlog of 100k rides.*


I would find that absolutely _hilarious_!

ColinJ: (Say) 16 points.
Steve Abraham: (Say) 1,073 points.

It would give us all a target to aim for the following year ...


----------



## Fubar (25 Sep 2015)

velovoice said:


> I've decided to join. I've done 4 metric centuries so far this month alone -- but the one prior to that was last May so decided I need to do better! Will get myself organised.
> Do the revised rules allow for joining mid-year? Or do I need to wait til January before I can start recording/posting? Obviously I will be doing my best to get the kilometer-age in, regardless of whether it counts or not.



I start in August 2013 to get myself going for the following year - haven't missed a month since...


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Oct 2015)

Phew! Just in time for day length to preclude it, at least for me, I've managed my first 200km. Most chuffed, though it really brings home that once in a while some flatter terrain would be nice! What a bit of luck to have actual summer weather in October :-)


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Phew! Just in time for day length to preclude it, at least for me, I've managed my first 200km. Most chuffed, though it really brings home that once in a while some flatter terrain would be nice! What a bit of luck to have actual summer weather in October :-)


Well done!

THAT ...


Sea of vapours said:


> - 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)


 ... certainly was _NOT_ a flat one!


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Oct 2015)

Thanks very much, Colin. The first 80km or so was sort of vaguely flat, if you miss out the two lumps at 30ish and 50ish, but beyond that, no, not really flat at all. On the upside, there are some _really _good downhill bits which go on a long time


----------



## fatjel (1 Oct 2015)

That much hill climbing in one day would probably be the end of me lol
Congrats on the first 200k


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2015)

October in the bag. I did have a 200k Audax lined up for today but for a number of reasons I bottled out and did a solo ride from home. 

One of the best rides of the year. I started from Dartford in thick mist, crossed the M2 bridge over the Medway then worked my way upstream crossing as many bridges as possible. I managed 15 bridges. An imperial ton and just shy of 2,000m of climb. I'm well proud of that route.

Medway Bridges


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2015)

Oh, and I discovered a horrible hill. Priory Road out of Forest Row. It's not all that steep, only 3 or 4% and is 3.5km long. It has a new nice looking road surface that should be great, but it felt like it had been covered with glue. I think actually the problem was my legs, but I need an excuse.


----------



## velovoice (4 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh, and I discovered a horrible hill. Priory Road out of Forest Row. It's not all that steep, only 3 or 4% and is 3.5km long. It has a new nice looking road surface that should be great, but it felt like it had been covered with glue. I think actually the problem was my legs, but I need an excuse.


Maybe it's a "dead road"...?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2015)

velovoice said:


> Maybe it's a "dead road"...?


If it is 3-4% then that by itself is enough to account for the deadness.

There is one very familiar stretch of 'dead road' near here, and we rode along it on my forum ride yesterday. It is the stretch of the A646 from Walk Mill through Holme Chapel towards Cliviger Gorge. It is not too bad with fresh legs but if you ever tackle it when tired, it just seems to drag on and on. It hardly seems to go uphill but is in fact averaging about 2%, with a 'heavy' road surface, and often a bit of a headwind.

I also know a stretch of, er, 'live road'. There is a steepish little climb from Old Town on the hillside above Hebden Bridge to Chiserley. The road then turns sharp right by some cottages and continues to ascend, still looking fairly steep, but feeling relatively easy. I think that it is the reason - 6-7% feels easy compared to 10-11%. It is only a short stretch of road. I'm sure if it continued to climb for a km or two then it would start to feel like hard work!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> If it is 3-4% then that by itself is enough to account for the deadness.
> 
> There is one very familiar stretch of 'dead road' near here, and we rode along it on my forum ride yesterday. It is the stretch of the A646 from Walk Mill through Holme Chapel towards Cliviger Gorge. It is not too bad with fresh legs but if you ever tackle it when tired, it just seems to drag on and on. It hardly seems to go uphill but is in fact averaging about 2%, with a 'heavy' road surface, and often a bit of a headwind.
> 
> I also know a stretch of, er, 'live road'. There is a steepish little climb from Old Town on the hillside above Hebden Bridge to Chiserley. The road then turns sharp right by some cottages and continues to ascend, still looking fairly steep, but feeling relatively easy. I think that it is the reason - 6-7% feels easy compared to 10-11%. It is only a short stretch of road. I'm sure if it continued to climb for a km or two then it would start to feel like hard work!



There are hundreds of dead roads around this way


----------



## Donger (4 Oct 2015)

Every hill is a horrible hill if the people you are riding with are going faster than you want to. I enjoy a good challenge when I'm riding alone, but the same hills when riding with a group are a different level of grief.


----------



## Brandane (13 Oct 2015)

Surprisingly, I am still in this . Todays 100 km ride was one of the nicest rides I have had this year - beautiful weather and hardly any wind. In October . I suspect that November and December might not be quite as pleasant .


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2015)

Brandane said:


> Surprisingly, I am still in this . Todays 100 km ride was one of the nicest rides I have had this year - beautiful weather and hardly any wind. In October . I suspect that November and December might not be quite as pleasant .


I am intending to do a 100 mile audax ride with Littgull in early November (see my current signature link), so that would cover my metric century for that month, but I am not looking forward to a potentially freezing December metric century ride. I will try to get it done as early in the month as possible.

I am contemplating going to Spain at the end of January 2016 to get my Jan/Feb metric century rides done in warmer conditions. If I do that, I may even try and get imperial centuries in as well so I could potentially be doing the imperial and metric century challenges PLUS the half century challenge next year.

Of course, what will happen now will be that I suffer a really bad flu bug in Jan which knocks the stuffing out of me and scuppers all 3 challenges before they even start!


----------



## Brandane (13 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am intending to do a 100 mile audax ride with Littgull in early November (see my current signature link), so that would cover my metric century for that month, but I am not looking forward to a potentially freezing December metric century ride. I will try to get it done as early in the month as possible.
> 
> I am contemplating going to Spain at the end of January 2016 to get my Jan/Feb metric century rides done in warmer conditions. If I do that, I may even try and get imperial centuries in as well so I could potentially be doing the imperial and metric century challenges PLUS the half century challenge next year.
> 
> Of course, what will happen now will be that I suffer a really bad flu bug in Jan which knocks the stuffing out of me and scuppers all 3 challenges before they even start!


That was my tactics this year. I did my January metric century on 31st January - in Florida. Three days later I did February's century, whilst still in Florida!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2015)

Brandane said:


> That was my tactics this year. I did my January metric century on 31st January - in Florida. Three days later I did February's century, whilst still in Florida!


I remember thinking what a good idea that was, and planning my own escape for 2016! I will be getting a very small pension in January and 1/3 of the lump sum would pay for the holiday ...


----------



## Brandane (13 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I remember thinking what a good idea that was, and planning my own escape for 2016! I will be getting a very small pension in January and 1/3 of the lump sum would pay for the holiday ...


I'm considering something similar myself. I like to get away in January anyway when flights are cheaper and places are quieter. Can't be bothered with holidays during peak periods like school holidays. Florida Gulf Coast will be getting googled in the next few weeks!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2015)

Brandane said:


> I'm considering something similar myself. I like to get away in January anyway when flights are cheaper and places are quieter. Can't be bothered with holidays during peak periods like school holidays. Florida Gulf Coast will be getting googled in the next few weeks!


Indeed - I can't see the point in going away when the weather here is likely to be at its best and temperatures abroad are likely to be way too high, and everything costs more! It is getting through the long, dreary UK winters that I have a problem with. 

I met a group of pensioners who took Costa Blanca cycling holidays every year for the whole of Jan, Feb and Mar. They said that hotel deals were so good at that time of year that it was almost cheaper than staying at home and paying the heating bills.


----------



## fatjel (13 Oct 2015)

I don't mind the cold so much as the short days in Winter
The last 200k ride ended after dark despite starting shortly after dawn
First week in November is the plan for next big one
I shall be in Portugal in Jan so will be trying to cycle a bit whilst there..


----------



## Brandane (3 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> Surprisingly, I am still in this . Todays 100 km ride was one of the nicest rides I have had this year - beautiful weather and hardly any wind. In October . I suspect that November and December might not be quite as pleasant .


November's ride turned out to be fine, apart from some chilly fog patches along the way. I did a repeat of last months ride, which I did last month on my 28mm tyre shod Tricross at an average speed of 13.1 mph. Today I was on my lighter road bike (Spesh Secteur) on 25mm tyres. The difference was a whole 0.3 mph faster on the road bike . No wind worth bothering about on either ride.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Nov 2015)

Phew. November on the board. That was definitely my hardest 100k this year. I picked an easy route with well below average hills, but for whatever reason - heavy bike (No 1 bike is being mended); heavy tires (M+); gusty headwinds; heavy legs; lack of sleep; it being my first long ride for over a month; nervous hangover from falling off yesterday, I don't know but I just couldn't get going. I was riding through treacle. I've not checked but it's probably my slowest long solo ride that I've recorded. 

Now for a big roast dinner ....


----------



## velovoice (8 Nov 2015)

Well done, Andrew!

I missed October due to injury: first, a sports therapist I saw on short notice when my usual gal wasn't available absolutely pulverised me resulting in tears to both IT bands. Then (possibly related?), I came down with a spectacular case of dermatitis from neck to ankles. On the last possible day, desperately itchy and unsure if the ITB tears had healed enough, I got back on the bike to get the 100km in, only to fall on a treacherously slippery stretch of Grand Union Canal towpath. 

Between the rash and the bruises, I had to wear trousers at work all last week (which is not exactly kosher). 

I'm probably still too itchy to don lycra but I'm getting back on the bike for tomorrow's commute, because the local bus is doing my head in.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2015)

I was supposed to have ridden an imperial century audax event today but was put off by the forecast of strong winds and lots of rain. That left me with no ride planned to get November's metric century in so I have looked up a route that I had been plotting for a future forum ride and might try and do that in the next couple of weeks. 

The route goes to somewhere that I have not ridden before, mainly because it involves riding some stretches of busy road which I would normally avoid. It is a loop passing through Rivington near Bolton. I got a lift there in 2002 to watch the Commonwealth Games road races and decided that I'd like to ride over some time but up to now I have not got round to it.

I have just spent an hour using Street View to examine the unfamiliar roads. It looks like quite a nice route apart from the busier sections. 116 km in total.

I found a couple of places where the Street View car had not been, which is quite unusual in the UK now. When I examined the far end of the blank section, a sign said "Private Road", which might explain it. It is shown as a normal road on the OS map. Maybe I am being stupid, but I wonder if it is actually named 'Private Road' rather than just being a road which IS private?


----------



## Fubar (14 Nov 2015)

Man that was hard today! Took a solo ride out to the Clackmannan Bridge and crossed the Forth (with a headwind the whole way), took the usual single track road to stay away from the main roads - cyclist going the other way shouts something (which I don't catch but give him a thumbs up anyway), half a mile on the road is flooded with no view of the bottom. I could see the exit approx 500 yards on, and a ridge on either looks "doable" so I lift the bike and go for it - mistake! My feet start sinking and shoes fill up with freezing water. I hopped into the farmers field which was better but muddy, but then have to hop back onto the ridge as the field is flooded - more bleddy water!

That was all 30k in, so spend the rest of the ride with wet feet. Never mind! Novembers 100k - done.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2015)

In contrast to @Fubar I had a great trouble-free ride today. Last weekend was a painful grind, so I decided to reward myself today. I had a voucher for rail tickets burning a hole in my pocket, there was a brisk wind forecast from the WSW, so I got up at the crack of sparrow, went to Crawley and positively zoomed along the generally flat roads to Whitstable, and still had plenty in the tank at the end. It rained most of the way, but not heavily, which didn't put me off.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> Man that was hard today! Took a solo ride out to the Clackmannan Bridge and crossed the Forth (with a headwind the whole way), took the usual single track road to stay away from the main roads - cyclist going the other way shouts something (which I don't catch but give him a thumbs up anyway), half a mile on the road is flooded with no view of the bottom. I could see the exit approx 500 yards on, and a ridge on either looks "doable" so I lift the bike and go for it - mistake! My feet start sinking and shoes fill up with freezing water. I hopped into the farmers field which was better but muddy, but then have to hop back onto the ridge as the field is flooded - more bleddy water!
> 
> That was all 30k in, so spend the rest of the ride with wet feet. Never mind! Novembers 100k - done.


Well done! I am avoiding riding in this crappy weather and am desperately hunting for a 6 hour spell of acceptable weather for my November metric century. Monday is not looking brilliant with strong winds AGAIN but at least it should be dry. I'll see if I can drag myself out shortly after the morning school run.

I'm definitely not looking forward to the December ride!


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Nov 2015)

It's been 'a bit inclement' around here in west North Yorkshire, and looking to stay that way for a while :-\ My ride on Thursday was in a weather window, which closed a bit early (as I was half way up the Cross of Greet Colin) about an hour from home. Nice, to have 45mph gusts and torrential rain heading down a long descent of what in places more closely resembled a river than a road. Still, nothing to your 500m walk Fubar; I'd not swap.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

Oh crap ... the flood sirens were tested here a couple of days ago and they have just gone off again. They don't test them at 23:07 ... Looks like the Calder Valley might be about to flood _AGAIN_!


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Oh crap ... the flood sirens were tested here a couple of days ago and they have just gone off again. They don't test them at 23:07 ... Looks like the Calder Valley might be about to flood _AGAIN_!


Uh oh :-\ I hope it's not too serous, Colin, and not just because I'm only 50km away and it's hitting here pretty hard too. Looking back to my rides last November, it must have been substantially nicer then.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

I am not in the actual flood zone but I feel really sorry for those who are. Property prices are hit hard, flood insurance is either unavailable or very expensive. They are only just getting over the bad floods of 2 or 3 years ago.

Coincidentallly, I was in the bike shop in Hebden Bridge a couple of days ago when a representative of the local council called in to drop off some documents about flood prevention measures. I heard him say that grants might be available to have anti-flood barriers fitted to doorways in the flood zone.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2015)

I haven't been out to check for flooding but the environment agency river monitors [LINK] showed that potential flooding levels were hit a couple of times overnight and it is still raining here ...


----------



## Fubar (15 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> In contrast to @Fubar I had a great trouble-free ride today. Last weekend was a painful grind, so I decided to reward myself today. I had a voucher for rail tickets burning a hole in my pocket, there was a brisk wind forecast from the WSW, so I got up at the crack of sparrow, went to Crawley and positively zoomed along the generally flat roads to Whitstable, and still had plenty in the tank at the end. It rained most of the way, but not heavily, which didn't put me off.



I have a train voucher too, was considering using it for December's ride - head west as far as I can then get a taily all the way home!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> I have a train voucher too, was considering using it for December's ride - head west as far as I can then get a taily all the way home!


I can recommend this approach. I was really motoring yesterday.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> It's been 'a bit inclement' around here in west North Yorkshire, and looking to stay that way for a while :-\ My ride on Thursday was in a weather window, which closed a bit early (as I was half way up the Cross of Greet Colin) about an hour from home. Nice, to have 45mph gusts and torrential rain heading down a long descent of what in places more closely resembled a river than a road. Still, nothing to your 500m walk Fubar; I'd not swap.


Cross of Greet in a storm - _NO THANKS!_ 

I was up there with @Littgull earlier in the year and I think I commented that it was not somewhere to be in bad weather ...












Well done!

As for my flood reports ... I called round to see my nephew and sister today and we took their dog down for a walk in Todmorden park. We soon discovered that the flood defences had been employed last night. The main part of the park has been hollowed out to form a storage pond for flood water and there are sluice gates which can be used to control the ingress and egress of the water. No flooding evident on the A646 next to the park today so it looks like the flood prevention work did the trick yesterday. It probably wouldn't be able to cope with 2 or 3 days of continuous rain, but it can act as a vital short-term buffer.






That is normally a big grassy area, popular with dog walkers! At least that water didn't end up in the houses alongside the river beside the park.


----------



## fatjel (21 Nov 2015)

Interesting weather today..
Snow first thing, followed by howling wind and driving rain then a warm sunny afternoon.
We've been lucky with flooding so far this year tho


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Nov 2015)

Less interesting than that here: snow on the hills, all day; clear, blue sky; not much of a breeze mostly. All good, except for the multiply-flooded roads being covered in many patches of ice for the entire day :-\ Hmph.


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2015)

Yesterdays attempt at getting Decembers ride done failed. Despite the ok weather forecast, it started to chuck it down around the 34 mile mark. Also had a puncture on a Marathon + , so it just wasn't meant to be. Not been out much recently so it was a slow struggle of a ride. Hopefully another chance will arise before the end of the month, but it is December!


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Dec 2015)

At least you had an OK weather forecast. Then again, that's arguably a bad thing. I am fortunate enough to have had no day so far which even remotely looked cyclable, due to all those lovely, gale force gusts


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2015)

Nice try @Brandane
I'm busy this weekend so no attempt scheduled right now


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2015)

Well, it was very windy here today, but dry, and lots of rain is forecast for the next week so I took my chance and completed the 2015 challenge this afternoon.

It has certainly encouraged me to do longer rides but some of you are putting in efforts which remind me that I could be trying harder! 

I have been toying with the idea of having a go at the imperial century, metric century and half metric century challenges in parallel next year to mark turning 60 - a '_there is life in the old dog yet_' endeavour!

I don't want to set myself up for failure though, so I will start with an easier goal of one metric OR imperial OR double metric century PLUS one metric century PLUS one half metric OR half imperial century a month. If I do manage to get early-season imperials done, then commit myself to imperials OR double metrics instead of metrics for alternative long ride each month for the rest of the year. I would be pretty happy with (say) 18+*100 km, 4*100 miles, 2*200 km PLUS 12+*50 km.

Now watch me catch a really nasty flu bug early in January which scuppers the whole lot before I even get started!


----------



## Donger (4 Dec 2015)

A bit worried at the moment. Cricked my neck badly couple of days ago, and am nowhere near ready to get on a bike. (Hard enough getting in my car). There goes this Sunday's club ride. Worse still, I was planning to complete the challenge on Tuesday or Wednesday. Can't see it happening any time soon. 

Well done to those of you who have already made it over the finishing line. I'm not done yet. I'll just have to give it a week or so. The trouble is, the longer you leave it, the more likely it becomes that you'll have to do it in crap weather.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Dec 2015)

That sounds alarming, Donger. Best of luck with a rapid recovery from the bad neck. I've done something of that sort in the past and it's remarkable how debilitating it is. On the upside, it can recover surprisingly quickly too.


----------



## Donger (4 Dec 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> That sounds alarming, Donger. Best of luck with a rapid recovery from the bad neck. I've done something of that sort in the past and it's remarkable how debilitating it is. On the upside, it can recover surprisingly quickly too.


After doing the last 11 rides over the course of the year, I'd do that last one with my head hanging off if I had to! If necessary I'll take 2 weeks out like I did with my knee earlier in the year. I'm sure i'll get it done. I was hoping to be showboating by next Wednesday though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2015)

Get well @Donger


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2015)

Donger said:


> A bit worried at the moment. Cricked my neck badly couple of days ago, and am nowhere near ready to get on a bike. (Hard enough getting in my car). There goes this Sunday's club ride. Worse still, I was planning to complete the challenge on Tuesday or Wednesday. Can't see it happening any time soon.
> 
> Well done to those of you who have already made it over the finishing line. I'm not done yet. I'll just have to give it a week or so. The trouble is, the longer you leave it, the more likely it becomes that you'll have to do it in crap weather.


Sounds nasty. Perhaps an osteopath could ease it back into alignment? GWS!


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Dec 2015)

Aren't the terms 'osteopath' and 'ease' oxymoronic?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Aren't the terms 'osteopath' and 'ease' oxymoronic?


Possibly!

I had a chiropractor attack me a few times and eventually I came to the conclusion that 'cracking' probably isn't the wisest thing to do to necks and backs! I thought that osteopaths might be a bit less brutal ...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2015)

Donger said:


> A bit worried at the moment. Cricked my neck badly couple of days ago, and am nowhere near ready to get on a bike. (Hard enough getting in my car). There goes this Sunday's club ride. Worse still, I was planning to complete the challenge on Tuesday or Wednesday. Can't see it happening any time soon.
> 
> Well done to those of you who have already made it over the finishing line. I'm not done yet. I'll just have to give it a week or so. The trouble is, the longer you leave it, the more likely it becomes that you'll have to do it in crap weather.


Aaaargh - I dozed off in an uncomfortable position and my damn neck has cricked out in sympathy with yours! 

The stiff neck isn't as bad as your sounds but it is pretty uncomfortable. I'll search online for some exercises to try and fix it. 

I hope your neck is getting better and that you get your 100 km ride in soon.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Dec 2015)

Good luck with the recovery @Donger , there's plenty of time left so don't rush & risk making it worse.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> The stiff neck isn't as bad as your sounds but it is pretty uncomfortable. I'll search online for some exercises to try and fix it.


Take a look HERE.


----------



## fatjel (7 Dec 2015)

Good luck with the neck Donger, sounds awful .
Weather is still very mild down here.. Bit windy but otherwise very pleasant.
You lot get all the best views tho

Well done all those who finnished 

Next year I'll be doing the imperial challenge.
Have done a 200k or more audax every month since June 
I'll be 60 next year too.. Can't quite believe it


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Dec 2015)

I'm not sure how this thread works?

November: 290km


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm not sure how this thread works?
> 
> November: 290km


Okay, the challenge is to do at least one 100km+ ride each month for a full year, Chat related to the rides goes in this thread and details of the qualifying rides go in the other thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2015-metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge.172280/ (There will likely be a fresh thread for 2016).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> (There will likely be a fresh thread for 2016).


Speaking of which, we've had quite a few queries, and some minor differences of opinion about the rules. How about the following as a header for the new thread (happy for people to disagree ... just a suggestion).


You must complete at least one day's riding of least 100km in each month.
You can join the challenge in any month (you don't have to start in January), but if you miss a month you are out of the challenge for the rest of the year and will have to wait until next January to rejoin.
You should log your rides in "The 2016 Metric Century (100km) a Month Challenge" thread. To do this you should add a post containing all of your 2016 rides to date, one ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. If you are counting your points (see below) you should add your points totals to this post. See this thread for examples.
The challenge thread should have ride details only. Chat, discussion, photos, ride descriptions and so forth should be posted in "The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone" or anywhere else apart from the challenge thread.
You can add links to GPS tracks on Strava, RideWithGPS etc. to your ride log if you like but these are not mandatory.
Rides divided into two separate legs in one day _*are*_ allowed. For example if you ride 50km to a station, get on a train for a few hours, then get on and ride another 50km that is OK as long as it is all within one day (midnight to midnight).
There is an optional points competition. You get one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge. So one point for a 100km ride, two for a 200km ride, three for 300km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides on separate days would be two points, not three. Keep a running total of your points in your ride log.
If you complete a whole calendar year (Jan-Dec) you win the prize of being able to be a bit smug about it.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Dec 2015)

Good idea to put it at the top of the new thread and I agree with all but one of those points - at least I do on first reading.

The second point (joining in any month) doesn't really make sense since within itself.
- If you can join at any time, why do you then have to rejoin in the following January after missing a month? i.e. that is internally inconsistent as a rule.
- What's the point in joining at any time since the threads (for each year) describe it as a calendar year, so there's no point joining half way through since it starts again (as defined by annual threads) the following January?

EDIT: My take on those contradictions would be that it should be a calendar year only, January-December, though first /posting/ after January, and listing a ride for every month prior to that should be fine.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2015)

On the subject of joining half way through ...

If you find yourself in the summer fit enough for 100k a month, and need a bit of extra motivation, then why not join half way? Sure you won't manage the whole calendar year but if it gives you motivation to keep going then that's a good thing, surely.

If someone was unaware of the challenge or injured in January, or something like that it seems a bit mean to keep them out of the challenge. I myself didn't join until mid-late last year. For the previous couple of years I kept missing February, but getting into the challenge at the end of 2014 meant that I kept going through 2015. Just one month to go (fingers crossed). 

Regarding inconsistency - I can try to reword that - unless there is broad disagreement - to say that you cannot _rejoin_ during a year after missing a month. Obviously some rules are needed or else it becomes the "log a 100k ride when you feel like it" challenge.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Dec 2015)

I see your point. How about wording it something like this then, explaining the rationale within the rule? 
- You may join the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2015)

I think we should also officially change the way that we are supposed to report rides in the challenges. The current way is supposed to be by editing the original post but that isn't in keeping with the way we have all been doing it which is by copying our previous post and adding the latest ride to the copy. The updated version is then posted to the bottom of the thread. That way, new ride reports pop up naturally rather than us having to go back up the thread to see if anything has been added.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I think we should also officially change the way that we are supposed to report rides in the challenges. The current way is supposed to be by editing the original post but that isn't in keeping with the way we have all been doing it which is by copying our previous post and adding the latest ride to the copy. The updated version is then posted to the bottom of the thread. That way, new ride reports pop up naturally rather than us having to go back up the thread to see if anything has been added.


I think only the tuff guys in the Imperial challenge edit their posts, which requires special permission from teecher to do after a certain period of time. We all do it by quoting a previous post re-posting. Which is working well I think.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Dec 2015)

I agree with Colin and Dogtrousers: change it 'officially'. I like seeing people's progress and being prompted to look at it by the alerts. The downside is that referencing how people are doing is less easy, but that's a small loss for the more dynamic, active feel of posting a new post for every ride.


----------



## Donger (13 Dec 2015)

.I'm done! Neck started hurting at about the 45 mile mark, but knew i wasn't going to get a better chance to finish this thing than today. Not sure whether I'll do another challenge next year. Might concentrate on club rides on Sundays, and get some more sightseeing trips in instead of grinding myself into the ground for distance targets. Was a great experience, though. Everyone should try one of the challenges once. Thanks to everyone for the encouragement.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2015)

Good show @Donger 

I too finished this weekend. I even made myself a medal.


----------



## Brandane (17 Dec 2015)

Well done to all who have completed the challenge so far .
I am becoming slightly concerned that December is as usual, disappearing in a puff of smoke. I don't see me getting any opportunity to do 100km before Christmas; and then before you know it there's only a few days until the end of the year . I really need to get my finger out; don't want to be falling at the final hurdle .


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Dec 2015)

You and Fubar left to complete I believe? I hope it doesn't end up going to 1800 on the 31st ;-) Best of luck in finding a suitable day.


----------



## Fubar (19 Dec 2015)

Finally got December's 100k done - MAN that was hard! Fine going East but coming back West along the coast was brutal. Still, 2015 - Done


----------



## Brandane (19 Dec 2015)

Fubar said:


> Finally got December's 100k done - MAN that was hard! Fine going East but coming back West along the coast was brutal. Still, 2015 - Done


Just me still to complete now. Not looking too hopeful; stuffed with the cold just now! There's always next weekend......


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Okay, the challenge is to do at least one 100km+ ride each month for a full year, Chat related to the rides goes in this thread and details of the qualifying rides go in the other thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2015-metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge.172280/ (There will likely be a fresh thread for 2016).
> 
> Hope that helps.



So I'm still a bit confused 

Is it;

100km (cumulative rides) in a month
100km (cumulative rides in a day) a month
No. of 100km contiguous rides in a month

I'm doing ~49km rides, morning and evening which is close to 100km in a day, but not continuous single rides of 100km.

To me, "metric century a month" would mean accumulating 100km over a month.


I'm also thinking of challenging myself to a cumulative megemetre in January.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> So I'm still a bit confused
> 
> Is it;
> 
> ...


It is to do 100km in a continuous single ride at least once a month. Whether it's allowed to be culmulative on the same day I'm not sure - the Imperial century challenge allows reasonable stops (say, a lunch break) within a ride but doesn't allow seperate rides morning and evening to count as one. However looking back at the original rules it doesn't specifically say that about the metric one.

What does everyone else reckon?


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2015)

It's at least one ride of 100km, in one day, each month (as Rickshaw Phil just said).

As to a cumulative megametre ....... that would be one million metres. That's ...... quite ambitious really 

@Rickshaw Phil Personally, I'd prefer that long breaks (morning ride then evening ride) weren't allowable, but I'm not overly bothered and the key thing is that it be in one day OR continuous. i.e. starting at 2200 and finishing at 0300 should count.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It is to do 100km in a continuous single ride at least once a month. Whether it's allowed to be culmulative on the same day I'm not sure - the Imperial century challenge allows reasonable stops (say, a lunch break) within a ride but doesn't allow seperate rides morning and evening to count as one. However looking back at the original rules it doesn't specifically say that about the metric one.
> 
> What does everyone else reckon?



Ah - I couldn't find the "original rules" cheers.

NP.

I don't think I could add the extra klick or two to push it over the daily ton anyway


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Ah - I couldn't find the "original rules" cheers.
> 
> NP.
> 
> *I don't think I could add the extra klick or two to push it over the daily ton anyway*


You might be surprised. It just needs a little stubbornness.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Dec 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> It's at least one ride of 100km, in one day, each month (as Rickshaw Phil just said).
> 
> As to a cumulative megametre ....... that would be one million metres. That's ...... quite ambitious really
> 
> @Rickshaw Phil Personally, I'd prefer that long breaks (morning ride then evening ride) weren't allowable, but I'm not overly bothered and the key thing is that it be in one day OR continuous. i.e. starting at 2200 and finishing at 0300 should count.



Yeah 1000km, a million metres.

I've done 600 this month so far, should be 800 end of next week, then I'm off work so I'll take it easy and maybe do one big Christmas ride.

Next month if I commute three times instead of two times a week, and assume a couple of missed rides I should be able to hit 1,000,000m in January.

Should be worth a few coins in the charity box, eh?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It is to do 100km in a continuous single ride at least once a month. Whether it's allowed to be culmulative on the same day I'm not sure - the Imperial century challenge allows reasonable stops (say, a lunch break) within a ride but doesn't allow seperate rides morning and evening to count as one. However looking back at the original rules it doesn't specifically say that about the metric one.
> 
> What does everyone else reckon?



Needs to be one ride really, otherwise I could claim one most days riding to and from work.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2015)

Personally I'm not fussed whether it's one continuous ride (with just short stops) or two separate ones (say two 50kms) in one day because it's not something I do.

However, if pushed to make a call, I'd allow them. They're not exactly common. You'd end up tied up in knots defining a "break" between rides.

For an easy going challenge like the 100k a month, I'd allow them, but I'm not that fussed.

And @Supersuperleeds a commute of 100k round trip is just bonkers.  I doubt it's terribly common.

Edit: OK. I've changed my mind. If we have to have a rule I'd say one continuous ride (with reasonable breaks for meals, transport transfers like ferries etc. And if we had to have a rule I''d say no rides that are split over midnight.

But really, you're challenging yourself, and it's a pretty small scale affair.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Dec 2015)

Actually, as we go round in circles discussing rules, we seem to be ending up with the very original set of imperial century rules from here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-imperial-century-a-month-challenge-chatzone.5611/

The only differences seem to be:

The fact that you are allowed to join in logging rides at any time (not just in Jan) ... I particularly like this because it's more open and welcoming.
The procedure for logging rides (we make new posts, rather than editing a single post, but I thought that was for technical forum reasons).
The metric challenge allows more than one ride to be logged per month. In the imperial challenge you log your qualifying ride for the month and that's it.
The metric one has a points competition.

Hmmm. Actually that's quite a lot of differences. Perhaps we do need our own rules after all.


----------



## Fubar (23 Dec 2015)

Hang on! There seems to be stars getting given out for half-century challenge completers, together with the Imperial Century challengers but nothing for the Metric Challengers?!? Unless I've missed something...


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Dec 2015)

Fubar said:


> Hang on! There seems to be stars getting given out for half-century challenge completers, together with the Imperial Century challengers but nothing for the Metric Challengers?!? Unless I've missed something...


We're above that kind of thing. We're true amateurs ... we do it for lurve.


----------



## Fubar (23 Dec 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> We're above that kind of thing. We're true amateurs ... we do it for lurve.



Yeahbut... it's so *SHINEY!!!*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2015)

Fubar said:


> Hang on! There seems to be stars getting given out for half-century challenge completers, together with the Imperial Century challengers but nothing for the Metric Challengers?!? Unless I've missed something...



Stars should be for the imperial only:


----------



## Fubar (24 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stars should be for the imperial only:



Tell that to the 50k/m club...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2015)

Fubar said:


> Tell that to the 50k/m club...



They wouldn't let me in, so they can sod off


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Dec 2015)

Firstly: @Brandane , how's it looking for getting your last 100km done in the next six days then? I hope your cold's at least going, if not gone? 

Secondly, who's going to create the two threads for next year, with the rules in one of them and the 'only post rides here' in the other, or whichever way around it is? @Dogtrousers, given that you started the rules discussion? 

Congratulations to everyone who's completed the metric 100 year


----------



## Brandane (26 Dec 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Firstly: @Brandane , how's it looking for getting your last 100km done in the next six days then? I hope your cold's at least going, if not gone?


It's going to be difficult! Won't even be home until late tomorrow, then the weather is looking very stormy Tuesday and Wednesday. I might have to fit in a shift at work at some pont too, but still hopeful of completing the challenge by midnight on Thursday!


----------



## Brandane (28 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> It's going to be difficult! Won't even be home until late tomorrow, then the weather is looking very stormy Tuesday and Wednesday. I might have to fit in a shift at work at some pont too, but still hopeful of completing the challenge by midnight on Thursday!


Left it late; but it's done! My first ride of December, and most likely the last of 2015.https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...y-100km-a-month-challenge.172280/post-4076320


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> Left it late; but it's done! My first ride of December, and most likely the last of 2015.


Yay - well done! I thought that you might falter at the final hurdle.

Let's hope for better weather in January.


----------



## Brandane (28 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Let's hope for better weather in January.


In a repeat of last year (actually THIS year), the flights are booked to get some winter sunshine in Florida. Going with BA so can take a bike at no extra cost (as long as I take not a lot else), and the dates cover the end of January plus the beginning of February. I feel a couple of 100km rides coming on .


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> In a repeat of last year (actually THIS year), the flights are booked to get some winter sunshine in Florida. Going with BA so can take a bike at no extra cost (as long as I take not a lot else), and the dates cover the end of January plus the beginning of February. I feel a couple of 100km rides coming on .


Good plan!

Assuming that I get home from Christmas away to find that my house has NOT been flooded, I might treat myself to a winter cycling break on the Costa Blanca at that time.


----------



## Fubar (29 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> Left it late; but it's done! My first ride of December, and most likely the last of 2015.



Well Done that man, !!


----------



## si_c (29 Dec 2015)

I have needed a bit of motivation to get out this month, done a 100km ride in Oct and Nov this year, so took the day off work to do a 107km today, took longer than I expected, as I sat and had coffee for an hour and then got a puncture after it had gone dark. All in all a good day though. The last couple of months at least I've shown I can do a bigger ride each month, so I will definitely be signing up for 2016.


----------



## Fubar (30 Dec 2015)

si_c said:


> I have needed a bit of motivation to get out this month, done a 100km ride in Oct and Nov this year, so took the day off work to do a 107km today, took longer than I expected, as I sat and had coffee for an hour and then got a puncture after it had gone dark. All in all a good day though. The last couple of months at least I've shown I can do a bigger ride each month, so I will definitely be signing up for 2016.



Best way to do it - get in the groove early. If you can do it in December AND fix a puncture in the dark you'll def get it done next year


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Secondly, who's going to create the two threads for next year, with the rules in one of them and the 'only post rides here' in the other, or whichever way around it is? @Dogtrousers, given that you started the rules discussion?


I just tried but the forum wouldn't let me post. No error message, but the create thread button did nothing.

FWIW, here's what my post said:

The 2016 Metric Century (100km) A Month Challenge

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying rides. 
PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD *

To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2016 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. Do not post just a link.

When you add a post, copy all of the rides from your previous post so that your latest post contains all of your ride.

You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory.

Photos, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone


See this thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:


You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year. 
The 100km must be in a single ride. Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, lollygagging etc. are allowed, but not several completely separate rides.
There is an optional points competition. You get one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge. So one point for a 100km ride, two for a 200km ride, three for 300km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Keep a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Dec 2015)

Looks spot on to me. The forum issues have resulted in two threads though. Best delete one or ask the mods to delete one of them if it won't let you. You've probably noticed already, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2015)

What a wazzock I am. I've posted four of them. It's my fault, not the forum's.

I've "reported" three of them to the mods, so they can cull them down to one.

Edit. Mods have done their work. Thank you mods.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Dec 2015)

I'm not so sure - my post above duplicated somehow!

Edit: and so did yours here, in fact.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Dec 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just tried but the forum wouldn't let me post. No error message, but the create thread button did nothing.
> 
> FWIW, here's what my post said:
> 
> ...



It did work, the forum is just throwing a bit of a wobbly at the moment. I've removed the three duplicates and made the remaining one a sticky.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2016)

Today was intended to be my first entry to the imperial challenge, but I was too late starting, so I settled for 100k. I was planning to finish at Otford station, but I was a bit short of 100km when I arrived, so I rode down to the village and back. Rats! Still short. Fortunately Otford has quite a big car park, so I spent a while lapping the car park to make quite sure.


----------



## the_craig (1 Jan 2016)

I'm going to make a stab at joining this. Last year I hit 1,600km in 7 months of cycling. If I do 1x100km run per month, that will mean I hit 1,200km and well onto my goal of 3,200km for the year.


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2016)

That's my first one of the year out of the way. (Posted in "Your Ride Today"). That'll give me the best part of 2 months to decide whether I want to put myself through it all again this year. .... surprised myself a bit this morning. Didn't think I could be arsed.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2016)

Well done @Goonerobes, @Dogtrousers & @Donger for getting the 2016 challenge started good and early.

Comments about the stars have been noted. Tricky one as the silver stars have already been handed out for the half-century challenge so it might be a bit impolite to ask for them back.

@ianrauk where do you get the stars from and are there any other colours available? Could we have say, red or blue to be a bit different?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2016)

@Rickshaw Phil I found the stars on the net then just shrank to fit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2016)

Thinking about it later it occurred that as they are fairly simple little images I could just do my own, so what does everyone think:





or



?

Edited to put in improved versions


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thinking about it later it occurred that as they are fairly simple little images I could just do my own, so what does everyone think:
> View attachment 114745
> or
> View attachment 114746
> ...



Well done. Having completed the half century challenge, I don't mind what colour the star is and would be more than happy to change it. There are not many people who finished, so, hopefully they won't mind either.


----------



## StuartG (4 Jan 2016)

The 50m or 100km? February will probably be the killer. A short month, I'm away the first bit and the weather could be dangerous (I don't do ice) for the rest. I guess I'll enter both and see what happens if that's allowed?


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jan 2016)

Going to try and do this this year,will be a double incentive with the Strava fondos which are usually 100+kms.

Might get the first done this week-end as a club run is over 60k so makes it easier to tag on the extra 40k.


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thinking about it later it occurred that as they are fairly simple little images I could just do my own, so what does everyone think:
> View attachment 114837
> or
> View attachment 114838
> ...



I don't mind either, I just want the stars!! Er, not that I'm obsessive or anything...


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well done @Goonerobes, @Dogtrousers & @Donger for getting the 2016 challenge started good and early.
> 
> Comments about the stars have been noted. Tricky one as the silver stars have already been handed out for the half-century challenge so it might be a bit impolite to ask for them back.
> 
> @ianrauk where do you get the stars from and are there any other colours available? Could we have say, red or blue to be a bit different?


We were handed out silver stars but probably should have been bronze .Only seven completed the half century challenge and most of us would not object to bronze stars . Metric century challenges should hav e a star


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jan 2016)

Phew. This is getting complicated, my head is spinning ....

... I'm seeing stars. 

Aythangew

(BTW I've made my own star out of old cooking foil. It's special as it's a png file, not a jpeg, and therefore can contain transparent sections. So it's just a star and not surrounded by a white box).


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> (BTW I've made my own star out of old cooking foil. It's special as it's a png file, not a jpeg, and therefore can contain transparent sections. So it's just a star and not surrounded by a white box).


Rather a fine star I thought, so I 'borrowed' it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> Rather a fine star I thought, so I 'borrowed' it


Me too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> We were handed out silver stars but probably should have been bronze .Only seven completed the half century challenge and most of us would not object to bronze stars . Metric century challenges should hav e a star


If everyone is happy then that would be a good way to do it.


----------



## Donger (7 Jan 2016)

Done!


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Jan 2016)

Well got the first one done today despite the Garmin messing about again,so did a bit extra to make sure;

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jan 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Well got the first one done today despite the Garmin messing about again,so did a bit extra to make sure;



You need to put the stats in the progress thread. See the first post in that thread for rules and formatting notes. Congrats!


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Jan 2016)

Done


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2016)

I'm in first ride posted . Stepped up from the half century challenge last year . Doing this and half century as a fall back plan


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2016)

Bit of a disaster today so I'm still on the starting blocks, so to speak. Could be tricky as I'm unavailable for the next two weekends so fingers are crossed the weather isn't bad for the last weekend of the month.


----------



## Fubar (16 Jan 2016)

Off the mark - I think that's the coldest I've been on a bike. Icy roads, puncture, then snow, loads of birds - this ride had it all! Gotta love January.


----------



## Zeffer (16 Jan 2016)

First ride posted. Feel free to follow me on Strava as well, could do with the encouragement as I've only been cycling since October. But I have managed a 100km every month since November so this challenge will help motivate me.


----------



## Fubar (17 Jan 2016)

Zeffer said:


> First ride posted. Feel free to follow me on Strava as well, could do with the encouragement as I've only been cycling since October. But I have managed a 100km every month since November so this challenge will help motivate me.



Good effort as you only started in October!


----------



## Fubar (19 Jan 2016)

I've come up with an additional challenge for myself - do at least 1 SOLO 100k ride per month. Looking back on last years rides I've used a lot of club runs/rides with mates to either complete the whole 100k or do at least half then half solo. Looks like my first solo qualifying ride was in July!

So this will be a tough ask but having done January's ride solo I think it will make a good challenge for 2016*

*(with the caveat that if I don't do them all solo I still get to display a shiney silver star... )


----------



## SpaCyclist (20 Jan 2016)

I have decided to have a go at this challenge to give me an incentive to do longer rides throughout the year, not just in the Summer months.

I have just posted my January ride, completed earlier today, on the ride recording thread.

I decided on a fairly gentle start, avoiding any big hills this time as this is the longest ride I have done since September last year. The weather was cold but bright, with virtually no wind. I think some drivers must be sleeping through the winter, as I was almost 'T' boned twice, once be an old chap who nearly hit me at a roundabout, and the second by a lady pulling out across the road near our local doctor's surgery. Fortunately both drivers realised their mistakes and stopped. I was just able to veer around them.

Hopefully I will be able to complete the other 11 rides without similar drama!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jan 2016)

I did a 100 miler today, which has been recorded next door in the imperial challenge.

I've decided not to enter rides into both the imperial and metric challenges. This is my own rule, and I reserve the right to break it if I want. If I can only manage one ride of 100 miles in a particular month, I'll save my metric challenge and enter it in both. But I'll only do that if I have to.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2016)

I think I have blown the challenge for 2016! 

I started off the year intending to do two or more 100+km rides every month but I had since abandoned the idea of the second metric century because I realised it would probably scupper my plans to start doing more off-road rides this year. (I would rather do just one metric century and get a few decent CX/MTB rides in as well.) I suspect that I will not get even one metric century in for January.

I started the year suffering from a bad cold and I wasn't going to ride feeling like that. Then I had miscellaneous guests arriving here to distract me, more eating and lazing about for my 60th birthday and so on. When I finally decided that it was time to get stuck in I let myself get put off by 20 mph winds and showers, preferring to wait for better weather. Here I am with only 3 potential riding days left in the month and the forecast is for 40-50 mph winds and some heavy rain on each of those days!

I can't see a decent 6 hour break in the wind & rain in daylight hours over the next 3 days and I don't fancy doing a winter metric century solo and in the dark!

I'll make a wind / rain check between 10:00 and 11:00 tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday and will ride if I can bring myself to, but I wouldn't bet my own money on it!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Colin.

I'm doubtful that I'll be up for the 2106 challenge, and its possible that the climate may have changed significantly by then.


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Jan 2016)

Uh oh. It's certainly not looking good, Colin. I've not done 100km since 6th January, entirely down to too much wind, rain or ice; not a good January at all :-\ 

That said, Sunday looks viable, at least in the context of getting your 100km in: very light winds, chilly, and some rain, but the latter is not looking too awful right now. Better than most days this month anyway! I'm not saying it looks actually _appealing_, as such; merely viable ....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2016)

I hope you can get it done Colin.

I'm late getting a ride in too and it's not great here either. Saturday is looking promising for my attempt, being dry but windy (if it can be trusted of course - I got an unforecast watering on the way home tonight). We'll see.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sorry to hear that, Colin.
> 
> I'm doubtful that I'll be up for the 2106 challenge, and its possible that the climate may have changed significantly by then.


Ha ha - finger trouble, now corrected!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2016)

This morning I saw trees swayed by 45 mph winds, and I watched sun turn to rain, turn to sleet, turn to hail, turn to snow, and a heavy mist descend over the hilltops. The thermometer reading dropped, as did my motivation ... I decided to live and fight another day and for that reason - _I'm out!_ 

I will try to ride an extra metric century in February to partially make up for the missing century but I can't now complete the challenge this year. I will carry on reporting my metric century rides though, with a notice admitting my January failure!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> This morning I saw trees swayed by 45 mph winds, and I watched sun turn to rain, turn to sleet, turn to hail, turn to snow, and a heavy mist descend over the hilltops. The thermometer reading dropped, as did my motivation ... I decided to live and fight another day and for that reason - _I'm out!_
> 
> I will try to ride an extra metric century in February to partially make up for the missing century but I can't now complete the challenge this year. I will carry on reporting my metric century rides though, with a notice admitting my January failure!


Shame, but better than doing yourself a mischief.

I look forward to reading the ride reports for the rest of the year anyway.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jan 2016)

Colin, remember you can join the MCaM any time you like. Only Jan-Dec gets these newfangled stars, but I wouldn't like the thought of you taking things easy for the rest of the year.

You can check in any time you like ...


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jan 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Colin.Good call though, in today's weather. In fact, good call in the whole of January's weather :-\


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2016)

And Feb isn't starting well either! Wed is currently looking like a decent ride might be doable though ... we'll see!


----------



## Littgull (31 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> This morning I saw trees swayed by 45 mph winds, and I watched sun turn to rain, turn to sleet, turn to hail, turn to snow, and a heavy mist descend over the hilltops. The thermometer reading dropped, as did my motivation ... I decided to live and fight another day and for that reason - _I'm out!_
> 
> I will try to ride an extra metric century in February to partially make up for the missing century but I can't now complete the challenge this year. I will carry on reporting my metric century rides though, with a notice admitting my January failure!



Try not to be too downhearted about it, Colin. I've come to the conclusion that getting a regular long ride (i.e. 40 + miles) in between the end of November and end of February is virtually impossible due to the weather (well up north anyway). If it's freakishly mild like this winter it's relentless rain. If it's cold it's too dodgy due to ice and snow. I'll ride in almost anything (apart from snow and ice) for the 20 mile round trip to work but have a totally different attitude to long leisure rides. If the weather is poor it is simply too unpleasant. I love living up north with the Pennine hills and great scenery and wouldn't move back south for anything but the weather contrast is amazing. Today, for example, when it has been grey and pouring down all day my youngest son texted me some photos of himself enjoying a totally dry morning with his partner and son in some woods near St Albans.

Definitely requires an indoor cycling plan methinks.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jan 2016)

I concur entirely with @Littgull on all of that: either too windy and wet or too icy (especially due to the hilliness and altitude around here) - a serious pain, basically :-\ Nor would I return to the South, however!


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Feb 2016)

That was one of my more - in fact easily the most - eventful metric century outings. Lovely day, no ice remaining after midday, sunshine and only mid-teens wind speed, albeit it was about 3-4C all day. Despite all that good stuff, I arrived home smeared with blood and pretty much covered in manure slurry, which really wasn't part of the plan or desire :-\ 

Blood acquisition: there's a flood-damaged bridge I had to cross which currently has a temporary, metal bridge on top of it, pending repair. It has a steep (20% or so) ramp, a flat bit and then a down ramp. It's composed of jagged slats about 100mm wide and about a wheel-width apart and the only thing which could readily add to the hazard would be embedded, vertical spears poking through. _It does have a 'Cyclists dismount' warning_ but this had blown over. I chose to walk over it - the chap I'd just passed didn't. I've actually never seen facial injuries that bad before and am still moderately shaken up by the experience. Helping the injured man and picking up his bike resulted in the 'covered in blood' aspect of my return home. (It was serious, he was taken to A&E.) The farmer nearby said that this was the fourth fall in three weeks and the second today. So, in the unlikely event that anyone reading this is cycling along the A683 from Sedbergh to Kirkby Lonsdale don't even think about cycling over this temporary bridge. (I nearly did - it's not obvious how hazardous it is until quite close as it looks like solid metal). 

Slurry acquisition: 'fortunately' for my state of being rather bloody, I passed a tractor jetting manure slurry (basically fermented, liquid manure) into a field. The wind picked up as I passed and I essentially cycled through a localised, 30 metres or so long, shower of slurry, which nicely hid the blood stains. Genuinely fortunately, I had my scarf fully covering my face and it was only another hour to home at that point. (And clearly, this was a mere nothing compared to the injured man; it was almost funny in comparison.)

Cleaning up post-ride took considerably longer than usual this afternoon! 

That's far more 'interest' than I think is good for a 100km.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> That was one of my more - in fact easily the most - eventful metric century outings. Lovely day, no ice remaining after midday, sunshine and only mid-teens wind speed, albeit it was about 3-4C all day. Despite all that good stuff, I arrived home smeared with blood and pretty much covered in manure slurry, which really wasn't part of the plan or desire :-\
> 
> Blood acquisition: there's a flood-damaged bridge I had to cross which currently has a temporary, metal bridge on top of it, pending repair. It has a steep (20% or so) ramp, a flat bit and then a down ramp. It's composed of jagged slats about 100mm wide and about a wheel-width apart and the only thing which could readily add to the hazard would be embedded, vertical spears poking through. _It does have a 'Cyclists dismount' warning_ but this had blown over. I chose to walk over it - the chap I'd just passed didn't. I've actually never seen facial injuries that bad before and am still moderately shaken up by the experience. Helping the injured man and picking up his bike resulted in the 'covered in blood' aspect of my return home. (It was serious, he was taken to A&E.) The farmer nearby said that this was the fourth fall in three weeks and the second today. So, in the unlikely event that anyone reading this is cycling along the A683 from Sedbergh to Kirkby Lonsdale don't even think about cycling over this temporary bridge. (I nearly did - it's not obvious how hazardous it is until quite close as it looks like solid metal).
> 
> ...


Yikes - nasty!

I was on the scene when a cyclist face-planted on the road near Pateley Bridge last summer. Yes - it is a traumatic thing to witness, isn't it!

Sounds like they need to put up more permanent signs at that bridge before somebody ends up dead.

I have had the slurry treatment in the past - that isn't nice either!


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Feb 2016)

I refrained from describing the injuries, but they were those associated with a front wheel locking solid in the metal and the metal having multiple, narrow ridges. In other words, tarmac would be a fluffy pillow in comparison. I won't be riding over anything like that, that's for sure. I described the injuries to my partner; she's a doctor and she was .... appalled really. 

Yep - re the signs - they need to be very prominent, and very fixed. They should say things like 'Seriously, don't ignore this one'! 

Slurry: nope it most certainly didn't improve my day. I had to pull my scarf down for the final hour, it being pretty much soaked in liquid manure :-( Took a surprising amount of time to get it off and out of my cycling helmet too (I had an impervious skull cap thingy underneath - phew). 

On the upside, that's the February 100km done, and with the current weather patterns I'm pretty pleased about that. Did you get your ride done today, Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> On the upside, that's the February 100km done, and with the current weather patterns I'm pretty pleased about that. Did you get your ride done today, Colin?


I did manage to get out today but wasn't feeling very energetic so I settled for a 51 km ride rather than the metric century that I'd hoped to do. TBH, the lack of riding since Christmas has taken its toll so the ride felt more like 75 km! 

I have a long ride** planned for Feb 20th so I had better try and get a few decent rides in before then.

** 125-160 km, depending on how I get to and from audax event HQ. I hope to ride there and back, but if the weather is not great I might treat myself to the train to/from Rochdale.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2016)

Sounds nasty and one of those rides for the rest of us to mull over when we think we're having a tough time.


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2016)

Hey up! @Sea of vapours has got a new challenger this year! @Ajax Bay looks like he means business. My own more modest aim is simply to get more than 12 points this year.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Feb 2016)

Donger said:


> Hey up! @Sea of vapours has got a new challenger this year! @Ajax Bay looks like he means business. My own more modest aim is simply to get more than 12 points this year.


Having stepped up from the half century last year I will also be happy with just completing , 2 down 10 to go


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Feb 2016)

Ho ho ;-) I'm a bit constrained by the notably poor combination of sizable hills, nothing flat, and near-permanent gales so far this year.

Today was moderately sunny and calm though, which was good. Unfortunately that meant about 500m of sheet ice at a gradient of 14-19% on the highest bit of my ride ..... I walked along the fell side, oddly enough.

Edit: but at least I didn't return covered in manure slurry and blood today, so that was a massive improvement on last week :-)


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Feb 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm a bit constrained by the notably poor combination of sizable hills, nothing flat,



I'm a bit constrained by not being able to cycle south. Fortunately there are lots of lovely hills in East Devon and out towards Dartmoor to keep the climbing ratio(n) up. I'm including the climb in my posted distance detail.
Was below freezing overnight for the third time this year, as measured by ice on the car windscreen. Lack of frost is causing havoc with the Camelias which don't realise they should be flowering - need a hard frost over a few days for the flowering trigger to operate.

Last club run was 93km (CS Dynamo) and I wasn't switched on enough to realise (and do an extra 10-15km).


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Feb 2016)

Those are pretty significant climbing numbers for the area, based on my recollection of how hilly it is around there. The flattest 100km loop I've ever managed here was still considerably more than 1,000m. ascent. South for you would certainly be fairly damp, fairly quickly.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> I'm a bit constrained by not being able to cycle south.


Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Feb 2016)

100km is going to take an awfully long time on that though (I'm just guessing of course). I can't see anything above force 3 winds being entirely pleasant either.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Feb 2016)

@ColinJ Ha! Ha! In the past I have cycled down to Fowey and then sailed back (with the bike safely packed in the fo'c's'le). The skipper said he was rather unhappy to have a bicycle on board, saying "Two things you should never allow on a sailing boat: bicycles and umbrellas." We were working up for the Three Peaks Yacht Race.


----------



## Donger (15 Feb 2016)

Still going strong ... that's 14 months in a row now. My work colleagues think I'm a nutter. 67 miles yesterday, doing the "Flapjack" audax from Chippenham. I can thoroughly recommend it, by the way. A beautiful circuit through North Wiltshire and the southern Cotswolds. Castle Combe, and a steep little hill soon after that were the highlights, but lovely quiet lanes everywhere. 

Just a shame my front shifter was playing up ... it turned it into one big game of Shimano Roulette, with the damn thing either steadfastly refusing to drop into the little ring when I most needed it, or else dropping two rings in one go and forcing me to spin like mad and change back up one ring straight away. I fiddled with the barrel adjuster and temporarily lost the use of the big ring at one point. By the end I had no idea what gear I was going to end up in next time I shifted. I may have taught some of the classier people doing this ride a few new swear words by the time I crossed the finishing line. Still loved it though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Feb 2016)

Donger said:


> I fiddled with the barrel adjuster and temporarily lost the use of the big ring at one point. By the end I had no idea what gear I was going to end up in next time I shifted.


Nice to see that someone else uses the "random twiddle" method of gear adjustment. I may make a video about it one day. It really works. Sometimes. After a while.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2016)

February done. A 100 miler from SE London up to Marton in Warwickshire in the company of @Eddie_C along a route that I've done quite a few times. Slight overkill for the 100k challenge, but they all count.

I had a bad slump after about 100k, as the wind and the uppy-downy-ness of the terrain (which is actually quite gentle if you're feeling good) got to me. Maybe the lack of pork pies in my sandwiches. Still, I recovered later on.

Next month is a challenge due to diary fullness. I may have to double up one ride as both my imperial and metric centuries


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> First ride posted. Feel free to follow me on Strava as well, could do with the encouragement as I've only been cycling since October. But I have managed a 100km every month since November so this challenge will help motivate me.



@Zeffer I expect I speak for all here to wish you as speedy a recovery as is sensible from your 'black ice' fall breaking your hip only 10 miles into your 100km February ride. Must be great to be home from hospital. Stay away from magnets. Posting this in this thread as you are part of this smaller community, a small but perfectly formed subset within CC at large. It's freezing outside down here, but I'm going out first thing and will be thinking of you/black ice - if you know what I mean, at least till it warms up.

Good luck with the rehab and do what the physios ask you to do.


----------



## Zeffer (25 Feb 2016)

Thank you, I am really touched by your kind words.

Maybe in the future I'll manage the challenge. I had the legs for it I'm sure!

Please be careful in the ice. I was amazed how worried I was yesterday with the crutches on a cold pavement. I need to get over this but maintain a respect. I was down before I knew I was falling. So sudden. 

And to everyone on the challenge, I'll keep liking you posts! You can do it!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2016)

A friend of mine had an icy spill yesterday too.

Heal well @Zeffer and we look forward to welcoming you back to the MCaM challenge.


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Feb 2016)

What with the mud, rain, ice etc I'm lucky to have been able to sneak a qualifying ride in just in time for February today! 

Some of the lanes I'd definitely have been happier navigating on my MTB, pot hole dodging was the order of the day and I had a little "moment" when the back end slid out a little on some gravel (still re-gaining my confidence after an off on the ice a few weeks ago, I've been feeling like my back wheel is slipping on an adverse camber all the blinking time ever since - speaking of which, best of luck with the recovery @Zeffer!). 

Must say I'm struggling more with this little challenge than I thought I would. 60+ miles is definitely harder in the cold and mud than on lovely Summer roads! Especially the bit where you have to get out of bed and out the door on the bike..... 

Hopefully the weather and roads will improve enough to get the nice bike out for the next one


----------



## Zeffer (27 Feb 2016)

Well done! Glad you made it by end of February. I'm sure roads will now get better! Thanks for the encouragement. I'm going to try 1km on crutches challenge in March!


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> I'm going to try 1km on crutches challenge in March!



That's the spirit - good on you! 

If you're able to over the Summer months (hip allowing!), canoeing/kayaking is also an excellent way to get out in the countryside and get some cardio exercise if you're missing the bike.


----------



## fatjel (29 Feb 2016)

My aim of doing the imperial century challenge came to a bone crunching end on the Romney marsh two weeks ago.
So gonna try the 100k again with my newly purchased recumbent trike


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Feb 2016)

Ouch - that sounds pretty unpleasant :-\ Recumbent trikes look really good fun though. I hope it goes well.


----------



## fatjel (29 Feb 2016)

Wasn't the best day.. Broken collarbone.. 
Trike is hard work managed 92 km today My legs may never forgive me.
Only had it 3 days tho so will get the hang of it I'm sure


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Mar 2016)

I think today's ride was the first of my 2016 metric centuries that was a real pleasure to ride (the last two were rush jobs through the mud and rain to fit them into the respective months). Gorgeous sunshine over Dartmoor and a lovely new route to explore, and the first outing this year for my "best" bike. Almost forgotten how nice it is to ramble along the country lanes in nice weather! 

I think I am getting my cycling mojo back a bit after the shoddy winter weather


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2016)

Nice bike. Looks like really nice weather too. It's great up on Dartmoor on a fine day.


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Mar 2016)

Thank you! It's my father-in-law's old racer, a 1960s Cinelli Riviera - definitely my favourite bike I've ever owned. 

You can't beat Dartmoor on a sunny day


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2016)

Looks to be in very fine condition and the colour toning on everything is lovely - really elegant looking. It reminds me very much of the bike I had as a teenager in the late '70s.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2016)

Oh bum. I've just lost one of my two spare days this month. That means my metric ton will either have to be done at night, on a Brompton, or else I'll have to double up one ride as imperial and metric.

Seeing that I've never ridden the Brommie for more than 10 miles, it may have to be the latter.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Mar 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> Gorgeous sunshine over Dartmoor


 Lovely photo and bike. Hills must have been testing on a 39/28.
Minds of equal greatness (or not) think alike. Exeter straight over to Yelverton via Moretonhampstead, up to Tavistock (Drake's Trail - over the fantastic 'Gem Bridge') and north (against what wind there was) to Okehampton, picking up the Granite Way (several trees down on each of these excellent cycle paths, so pick up and step over or round), and back down the old A30. It was indeed glorious today: had 6 hours and used every minute. https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8102292


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Mar 2016)

Sounds like a lovely ride - the road up through Moretonhampstead is not exactly easy going either! 

Haha yes, the hills are hard work on that one... to make matters even worse it's a 52/42 old-school double. Swapping the back out for a 28t max sprocket was the best thing I did on that bike!


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Mar 2016)

Ride from work today via the Suffolk rolling roads south of Newmarket.

Was a last minute decision and was hard work in the end and ended up riding around Ely to finish due to the lack of planning for the route.

Front mech still playing up so another thing to add to this week-ends fettling list.

Endurance fitness is still lacking but the new Fabric saddle seems to work nicely.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2016)

Got Marchs 100km in today slight discrepancy in the distance . Bike computer read 62.3 but strava says 62 ( as helpfully pointed out by @Supersuperleeds ) I always believe bike computer so I'm counting it hopefully you all believe me .


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Mar 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - *2,043m*)


Serious hilly ride - that 'constraint' kicking in big time. Chapeau.

On a separate topic, I think that there is merit in planning rides of at least 64 miles as one avoids the 'not quite sure' moments towards the end and over-reliance on the accuracy of calibration/settings of various instruments. Only for those whom the cap fits . . . Personally, my Garmin (500) gives 5 mile time checks and thus I can be content when I see '13', backed up by the (front wheel magnet) cycle computer and, normally but not today, a pre-planned route (of 65+).


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Mar 2016)

The Forest of Bowland tends to feature a lot of up and down! I have a route which does (I think) 2,400m in 101km - that's 'fairly challenging' ;-) 

As to the second point: I tend to aim for 1km excess in winter and get a lot more relaxed when it's warmer and there's no daylight issue. My route planner typically comes in within about 2-500m under the gps measured distance so that's comfortable really. That said, a comfortable margin is definitely better than 'too tight'.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Mar 2016)

I ended up riding laps of Otford station car park in January, to get over 100, and a bit extra too account for GPX tracks being a bit shorter than the trip computer.

But fear not @13 rider the computer is fine.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Mar 2016)

Mad March 200 Audax today, with unplanned excursion from the north going A396 - west on B3227 to A361 and back on route through Dulverton - adding 30km/400m and 80 riding minutes!). At 236km this was a new 'longest ride' for me (beats Day 5 of LEJOG - Lancaster to Sanquar @ 224km). Great company all the way including the useless pair (from Redruth, Cornwall) with whom I stayed for the excursion, till a 'slow' forced an inner (tube) replacement at 150km (Somerset coast) and then teamed up with a guy from Stroud called 'James'(Jim?) who always likes to do this one back to back with the 'Cheltenham Flyer' 200 audax (19 Mar!) . . . . A 300 beckons.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Mar 2016)

March done. That's the first time I've ridden my Brompton for more than about 10 miles. And I discovered that Doc Martens make very poor cycling shoes on a chilly night. My poor feet! The ride was actually a bit more than 100k, but the GPS cut out for a bit. I ended up doing a pointless tour of Corby's lovely industrial units to get the number to tick over 100.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> March done. That's the first time I've ridden my Brompton for more than about 10 miles. And I discovered that Doc Martens make very poor cycling shoes on a chilly night. My poor feet! The ride was actually a bit more than 100k, but the GPS cut out for a bit. I ended up doing a pointless tour of Corby's lovely industrial units to get the number to tick over 100.


Errm, a small query: You have listed four points from three rides?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Mar 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Errm, a small query: You have listed four points from three rides?


Well spotted that man. My cold feet must have been affecting my brain when I got in last night. I'll fix it.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> I'm going to try 1km on crutches challenge in March!


Please tell us how (well) you're getting on with this challenge element - and otherwise. Thanks for the likes.


----------



## Zeffer (26 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the ask! Still in the first phase of recovery, five lots of exercises a day and not much walking, although I am breaking the rules a bit as I am getting desperate to get out the house so have been up and down the road a few times. Way off that 1km though!

On 6th April I see the consultant and have my hip x-rayed. If all is going well I can go full weight bearing. Then I start using the hospital gym and the Physio I understand changes my exercises to get me walking properly again. I shall update as soon as I hear.

Can't get over how supportive this forum is! Thank you!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

April's done 72.3 miles around Leicestershire . Before @Supersuperleeds spots it yes strava only says 55.3 miles .second day in a row I had issues with strava stopping .Yesterday stopped at 6 miles today it seem to have stopped after an hour then started again when I recrossed my route so map look OK at first glance. Honest


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> April's done 72.3 miles around Leicestershire . Before @Supersuperleeds spots it yes strava only says 55.3 miles .second day in a row I had issues with strava stopping .Yesterday stopped at 6 miles today it seem to have stopped after an hour then started again when I recrossed my route so map look OK at first glance. Honest


 Time to invest in a dedicated gps unit?


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Time to invest in a dedicated gps unit?


The only reason I've not got a Garmin or such is I do not own a PC or laptop all Internet is via an android tablet and its seems a faff to link GPS with android but may have to bite the bullet





Best proof I could get .(took me hours of spinning the wheel to get to here )


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> April's done 72.3 miles around Leicestershire


Well done doing more than 101km for the first time this year. Where's your minimalist approach gone?


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Well done doing more than 101km for the first time this year. Where's your minimalist approach gone?


Just enough is enough 
Weather better now so I don't mind the time on the bike . and after last month's really only just enough made sure I did enough this month


----------



## Zeffer (10 Apr 2016)

This month I was supposed to be visiting my mum in Weymouth and doing a ride incorporating Bridport where my brother lives. I have climbed Edge Hill, but would I make it up Abbotsbury Hill?! Anyhow, great to see so much success on here! Well done all!


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Apr 2016)

_"Edge Hill_ (S), Warwickshire, 105m, 1.1 km, 9.5%"
Abbotsbury Hill is 130m in 1.1km (not including gentle bit at the top). People on the Dorset Coast Audax 200 were apprehensive but the weather was fine and those around me got up, some slower than others. You'd be fine @Zeffer once back and guns blazing. Hope your 6 Apr review went OK.


----------



## Zeffer (10 Apr 2016)

Unfortunately I have to stay partial weight-bearing for six more weeks. However, I am healing and that's what matters! Thanks for the information, makes me even more determined to mend!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2016)

Well done to all of you who are keeping up with the challenge. I wimped out in January and February (oh, and also March!) but at last am starting to do longer rides again. I got a 109 km forum ride in on 3rd April and did 127 km on a hilly local audax ride yesterday with 3 other CycleChat riders. I'll log those as long rides in the half-metric-a-month challenge instead.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Well done to all of you who are keeping up with the challenge. I wimped out in January and February but at last am starting to do longer rides again. I got a 109 km forum ride in on 3rd April and did 127 km on a hilly local audax ride yesterday with 3 other CycleChat riders. I'll log those as long rides in the half-metric-a-month challenge instead.


Don't forget that you can join the MCaM in any month, not just January. 

This was an innovation suggested by a visionary by the name of ... now who was it ... Ah! Yes ....


ColinJ said:


> I think it is unnecessarily restrictive to have to start in January. Why should someone reading this thread now and thinking that they like the idea of the challenge, have to wait 11 months to start? So, my suggestion is - post which month you started in and do another 11 consecutive months from then.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2016)

Ha ha!

It's funny how much I went off the boil once I realised that I was not going to manage Jan-Dec ...

I think I will log the rides in the other challenge, but mention them here, and restart in January 2017.

I should have stuck to my idea of going to Spain for the last week of Jan and the first week of Feb to get the first couple of metric centuries in. I'm sure that if I had done those, then I would have got the March ride in,


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Let's face it, the main reason for taking up challenges like this is to get us to go out and do more longer rides all year round.


I'd just like to share that the existence of this challenge (and my taking it on) has had a beneficial effect on my cycling, in particular encouraging me to get out for decent length rides when weather and contract work allows, and I've managed to get some decent 'early season' mileage in, that just would not have happened otherwise. Rather rashly I've entered the Mille Pennines Audax 1-4 July: about 11750 metres of climbing spread over 1006 km. Now where's that 12-30?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> I'd just like to share that the existence of this challenge (and my taking it on) has had a beneficial effect on my cycling, in particular encouraging me to get out for decent length rides when weather and contract work allows, and I've managed to get some decent 'early season' mileage in that just would not have happened otherwise. Rather rashly I've entered the Mille Pennines Audax 1-4 July: about 11750 metres of climbing spread over 1006 km. Now where's that 12-30?


Nice to hear that - it worked that way for me too last year. Unfortunately, I was a slacker at the start of this year, but I am making the effort to get stuck in now that the weather has improved.

Good luck with your audax ride!

NB BLIMEY!!!! I read what you posted as 1,750 m of climbing over 106 km (which would be challenging enough), but when I looked it up I realised that it is actually a 4 day event about 8 times as hard as that! Chapeau if you get through that lot within the time limit!


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Apr 2016)

But does it count as one ride for Metric Century monthly challenge (because I shall have to sleep for short periods during the 75 hours allowed)? Still I'll get July's one out of the way by tea and cakes on 1 July!


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> I'd just like to share that the existence of this challenge (and my taking it on) has had a beneficial effect on my cycling, in particular encouraging me to get out for decent length rides when weather and contract work allows, and I've managed to get some decent 'early season' mileage in, that just would not have happened otherwise. Rather rashly I've entered the Mille Pennines Audax 1-4 July: about 11750 metres of climbing spread over 1006 km. Now where's that 12-30?



Urgh. That sounds ...... quite challenging, though I certainly aspire to something of the sort at some point, it won't be this year. Best of luck with that. It's certainly a 'proper' amount of climbing over that (improper) distance. 

This challenge was most certainly excellent encouragement for me last year (which was my first full year of cycling) as it, as you say, got me out whenever the weather and other commitments allowed. This year, I've been slacking since I started doing interval training a couple of months ago and it's messing with my metric centuries (since I do the intervals up to Newby Head then return round Ingleborough for a total of about 50km.). 

Today, I thought I'd tack on a metric century to the first bit, so that was 5km warm-up, 15km of intervals, then a relaxing 96km 'warm down'. What this has demonstrated is that my initial thoughts a few weeks back - those being that doing a metric century including a fair chunk of intervals up a large hill would be 'quite tiring' - were 100% correct. Well done me ... I even consumed my emergency gel (i.e. the one I carry around but have very rarely felt the need for).


----------



## StuartG (18 Apr 2016)

I am planning to do a 100+km night ride starting before midnight on 30th April but with most of the ride on and ending on May 1st for breakfast. Would this be counted by the jury as an April or May ride - or can I choose which?


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Apr 2016)

You May, imho.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2016)

StuartG said:


> I am planning to do a 100+km night ride starting before midnight on 30th April but with most of the ride on and ending on May 1st for breakfast. Would this be counted by the jury as an April or May ride - or can I choose which?


Let me check the rule book. Now ... let's see ... volume 6. Ride month apportionment ... annex 5 ... subsection 6 ... clause 9b

Yeah, I'd say choose which. Personally I put FNRttCs in the month of the Saturday, because they actually start at midnight so are really all in the Saturday. Your ride starts before midnight, so it's a bit different.

I doubt anyone will complain whichever you choose.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2016)

StuartG said:


> I am planning to do a 100+km night ride starting before midnight on 30th April but with most of the ride on and ending on May 1st for breakfast. Would this be counted by the jury as an April or May ride - or can I choose which?


You choose what suits you best an odd hour here or there not an issue to me


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Apr 2016)

Nice 141kms yesterday for this months metric century,one of those 'I'll just go out and ride around' rides with no set route.

Well chuffed with a good pace and no stops;reckon an Imperial ton could have been done but that'll get saved for another day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Apr 2016)

Got my April metric ton in last nght, with the Friday Night Ride to Whitstable.

In the morning I planned to extend it to a double ton but a hot bath was calling me, so I took the train home as soon I was near enough to a station with direct links. Still 179km is my longest ride this year.


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2016)

Mays 100km in the bag back to my minimalist approach 64.74 miles . Set off with plans for an eighty miler .First 2 hours were great then turned into a headwind or a head cross wind really sapping my energy 3 hours in and its now spitting with rain so change of plan just do enough. Battled home headwind all the way . home and my legs are battered not a good day on the bike


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 May 2016)

May 100km done today on a nice sunny day through some nice Suffolk countryside.

First of two 100k's this month as I'm doing the Boudicca sportive next Sunday.

Actually 150k done today as I did a brisk run in to work this morning.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2016)

May done, by riding back after the very enjoyable Friday Night Ride to Shoreham.

Like my last Saturday-morning-after-the-Friday-night-before ride, I had some ambitions for 200k, but as things turned out I'm happy with the 183km result, because it was possibly my best ride of the year and I finished buzzing and ready for more Perhaps this was just the weird effects of sleep deprivation and a 10km downhill stretch to finish.


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2016)

Second 100km ride for May done a 1st for me . 73.13 miles in a loop around east Midlands airport in lovely conditions


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2016)

A reminder about formatting. It's in the first post of this thread and is a tried and tested format used for several years.

To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2016 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _Do not post just a link._

So, to reiterate
Show every ride, including its description, in your post
Provide a description for every ride
Do not post just a link


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 May 2016)

Second 100k for me also with the Boudicca sportive completed yesterday;164km in fact.

Next months should be early with the Cambs Gran Fondo on the 5th so plenty of chance to get a second in.

July is Ride London on the 31st so again plenty of time for a couple of 100ks as training.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 May 2016)

Looking at the last three posters: @Elybazza61 @john59 and @tallliman, these posts are going to get real long if people don't keep each ride to one line.
Just saying.
Well done on all the long rides. Kernow and SW 600 for me at the weekend.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 May 2016)

So would Snetterton to Snetterton via loads of villages do?,,,,,















,,,I await the


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2016)

I was kind of jostled to the front when it came to making the starter post for the 2016 thread, and we spent ages agreeing on the wording. So now, although it doesn't really matter that much, I feel strangely duty bound to try to police the guidelines.

Basically what I’m trying to say is “look at @Sea of vapours he’s an exemplary poster”.

I think I’ll shut up about it now because I don’t really care, and I’m in danger of coming across as an aggressive pedant.

I will say one thing though. I’m not doing the starter post for 2017!!


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 May 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> would Snetterton to Snetterton via loads of villages do


Yes.
The strava/RwGPS etc link one can embed behind the distance (say): it does not have to stand alone. That contains the details (eg multiple villages) of the ride, so I just restrict the number of places en route to the main ones (few in number to fit on one line). One line examples:


Rickshaw Phil said:


> 14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.





Sea of vapours said:


> - 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450,m)


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> (SNIP)Basically what I’m trying to say is “look at @Sea of vapours he’s an exemplary poster”.(SNIP)


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was kind of jostled to the front when it came to making the starter post for the 2016 thread, and we spent ages agreeing on the wording. So now, although it doesn't really matter that much, I feel strangely duty bound to try to police the guidelines.
> 
> Basically what I’m trying to say is “look at @Sea of vapours he’s an exemplary poster”.
> 
> ...



Hey,don't worry about it,I was just being a bit facetious;no harm intended.

I take the point about the posts getting unweildy,think like others got a bit lazy with the copy and paste.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 May 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


>



Bloomin' teachers pet


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jun 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> 5th May 135.1km, 1pt
> 
> Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo


I presume you mean 5th June


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2016)

Please remind me to post my ride from Sunday, next time I'm on the PC.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> I presume you mean 5th June



Yes.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2016)

June's in the bag . Because of this challenge today I got properly wet . Set out having checked the forecast no rain till 2 plenty of time to get round . Got to the furtherest point from home at 12.30 and it rains so normally I take the short route home but having got halfway I stuck it out to get the miles in and got wet.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jun 2016)

Second 100 of the month done last Sunday with a little trip out to West Suffolk,nice brisk one too with a 30pkh average.

Hope to get another in this week-end too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jun 2016)

Another Brompton based 100k for June's ride, the FNRttC from Cardiff to Swansea.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jun 2016)

Third 100 of the month with a ride from work in Cambridge back home to Ely via Saffron Walden.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jul 2016)

@Ajax Bay - ouch, that series of 'days' looks a tad arduous. Was that the Miles Pennines audax perchance? And re your 'N.B.': now I know why the Fleak Moss, The Stang, to top above Stanhope sequence feels 'quite hilly' then ;-) Impressive ride!


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Jul 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> Was that the Miles Pennines audax perchance


As announced up thread the Mille Pennines (1000k) was my target, thus the 200s, 400 and 600 (the last a month ago). The audax timings allowed 75 hours and 90 of us started 1000 Friday. The event centre was Askrigg and the design was a (late start) day of 284k, starting in Blackpool, sleep a bit, 362k for Day 2, 262k for Sunday and a swift 101 back to Blackpool Monday am.
The weather was always going to be a significant challenge, with forecast and actual 'heavy shower' days (1,2 and 3) with fresh, gusting (30+mph) westerly winds. In the event I cracked the first day, finishing at the time I had expected/planned (0100) but on the Saturday morning though not cold, the first 70km/1666m climb (see map below) was the killer (65km in 4 hours 20 cf Day 1's 110km in that time) and by Bellingham (~123km) it was clear I wasn't making a good enough average speed. Half the field 'wrapped' on Day 2 so I was not alone, by any means. A pair who left Kielder (with 190km to go for "Day2") at 5:30pm same time as me, did get round, enjoying 3, 2 and 1 hours sleep on successive days. However I have to observe that my bed in the pub that Saturday evening was superb (straight through sleep of 10 hours). I did 132km back to Askrigg via friends on Day 3 and the final 101km thrash most in company on Monday morning (in 4 hours dead, including a 20 minute layby cafe stop).
Having done my 600 with similar percentage of climb with 375km on the first day and 233 on the second, I do not know why I could not achieve decent speed this time on Day 2 - perhaps quality of sleep that first night at Askrigg was a factor. Maybe my fitness has dropped off. Or maybe it's an MTFU issue. Having said that I got up Hardknott and Werynose Passes (Lake District) and all the successive climbs on Day 2 without putting a foot down (Hardknott from the west is 300m in 2.2km), so very pleased with that. And I've had some glorious riding in the Lakes and Dales with fabulous views, and while the rain came and went, and was sometimes heavy enough for a brief shelter stop (trees/shed), I didn't feel wet (thank you Gore Wear) and was never cold (gilet, knee warmers and overshoes). There you go. 38 finished by 1300 Monday btw. Good video (Part 1) here (I am with them/him at 150km - 6.37 in video, sheltering in a downpour). One sleepless one completed the 1010km in about 58 hours.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jul 2016)

Sounds like a major achievement, irrespective of bailing. The idea of starting the day in Askrigg and having to head straight up Fleak Moss seems rather awful, especially having done Hardknott and Wrynose the previous day. And I do recall what the weather was like on Saturday in particular: 'uninviting' would be fair. I watched those two videos earlier, having found them via the YACF thread. Very good vicarious suffering!


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Jul 2016)

Reference the above series of big climbs in horrible, wet weather by @Ajax Bay , I was at times today rather hoping for one of today's advertised 'light showers'. Really steep things may be argued to be 'nicer' with a gentle sprinkling of water than they are with full-on sunshine. Park Rash, in particular, was entirely devoid of either a shower or helpful people sprinkling water. The only good thing about Park Rash was that it made Grinton Moor seem rather a gentle climb, though that failed to work for Fleak Moss, oddly enough.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jul 2016)

Steady 120 on Saturday with the easy group club ride to start and then a meander around calling in at C6 bikes on the A10 near Landbeach and then home via Twenty pence road with a jaunt down to Earith and back via Haddenham;as I said nice and steady not going out of zone 3(apart from a short 'climb') and despite the heat feelt ok at the end.

Next one will be next weeks Ride London.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> - 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Aug 2016)

Thanks very much. And meanwhile, I am currently considerably less sprightly than when I set off this morning. It was a tad warm for those steep hills and my 1.2l of water was not really sufficient. Still, not dead, so that's a good result


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2016)

I've never ridden in that area but my sister has a place in Reeth, and I've walked around there. It's lovely (in the right weather). Must wangle a visit with my bike some time. Even if it's just riding the Brommie up Grinton Moor.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Aug 2016)

Reeth is very nice - you should definitely visit - great place to start a bike ride from. That sort of route certainly does require limited wind, well above zero temperatures and no rain though (imho), but it's fabulous in summer.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> Thanks very much. And meanwhile, I am currently considerably less sprightly than when I set off this morning. It was a tad warm for those steep hills and my 1.2l of water was not really sufficient. Still, not dead, so that's a good result


Blimey ... _definitely_ more than 1.2L worth, I reckon!


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Aug 2016)

Scraped this months 100 in today,was hoping to do the Strava Fondo at the same time but it wasn't to be;nice ride though with most of it with the EDCC Saturday club ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

Next months will be next Sunday as I should be doing the Strawberry sportive from Histon/Impington;only a 55 mile sportive but riding to and from it will tot up the 100k.


----------



## Fubar (28 Aug 2016)

I really must stop leaving it to the last weekend of the month to get a 100k ride in - almost came off when a wasp stung me on the upper thigh!! Glad I dressed to the left this morning...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2016)

A like for the ride not for the wasp sting. The downside of late summer.


----------



## Fubar (29 Aug 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for the ride not for the wasp sting. The downside of late summer.



Cheers, Nipped a bit for most of yesterday and I can still feel it today :/


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2016)

Fubar said:


> I really must stop leaving it to the last weekend of the month to get a 100k ride in - almost came off when a wasp stung me on the upper thigh!! Glad I dressed to the left this morning...


Ouch!

I can confirm that the combination of wasps and dressing to the wrong side is not a good one ...


----------



## Fubar (30 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I can confirm that the combination of wasps and dressing to the wrong side is not a good one ...



Ha ha, that's definitely worse than my encounter!


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Sep 2016)

Quite pleased with my 3 1/2 day tour of S Wales (3 x 200+km and a quick 75km to complete).
Partly designed to take advantage of the forecast (broadly correct) winds: SE on Day 1, N on Day 2 and SW on Day 3 - routes posted in challenge thread but roughly:
Bristol > Aberystwyth (Borth) > St Ann's Head (via St David's) > Abergavenny (llangattock Mountain) > Bristol


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Sep 2016)

What a useful, daily wind rotation! Looks a rather good route, that.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Sep 2016)

Last week I rode from the Lakes to Edinburgh, and I thought the route via Langholm and Eskdalemuir was just superb. I cut through Penrith to the Eden valley, then through Bampton to Langholm and thence took the B709 all the way, following river/valley lines, deep into the hills, seemingly nowhere to go and looming high ridges ahead, then a swing round a (large) hill and the way ahead opens up and the horizon obligingly drops, crossing watersheds (relatively gently) and back down on the next river system. Cross Keys hotel/pub at Canonbie recommended.
Edinburgh from Langholm, via Eskdalemuir


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2016)

Well, keeping the imperial and metric challenges separate and not double counting any distance seemed like a good idea in January, but it's been a real headache. September done, and I'm now frowning at my October diary.

Still ... Three quarters of the way there.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, keeping the imperial and metric challenges separate and not double counting any distance seemed like a good idea in January, but it's been a real headache. September done, and I'm now frowning at my October diary.
> 
> Still ... Three quarters of the way there.


Well done!

It's the UK climate that holds me back, or rather - my attitude towards it! I can motivate myself to rides up to 200+ km if I have had a consistent build-up to that distance and am feeling good. If we had warm sunny days all year round it wouldn't be a problem.

Typical October to March days are bad enough but half the time here, June to September days feel more like the other half of the year.

If I had the money I would go somewhere sunny to ride in any month when the UK weather forecast was dismal.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2016)

It's not the weather that gets me but the unevenness of things in real life. Suddenly I find out that I have a string of weekends with no cycling time available. I think I should be OK for Oct, just.


----------



## Donger (3 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's not the weather that gets me but the unevenness of things in real life. Suddenly I find out that I have a string of weekends with no cycling time available. I think I should be OK for Oct, just.


I find that's one of the brilliant things about this challenge. You have to fit it in somehow around life's unexpected problems and family matters, and you also have to stay healthy throughout the year. Throw in changeable weather and it's a lot tougher than @Ajax Bay keeps making it look. 

I have nearly failed on two occasions through injury and illness, and once through a family crisis at the last minute and I now have to schedule my blood doning around my cycling plans. I always like to get my qualifying ride in early every month to make sure I get it done. Never thought I'd repeat it after completing the thing last year, but loving the challenge again.


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Oct 2016)

I shall be out tomorrow. Till taking up this challenge I had not attempted long rides in November and December. I have been investing in some warm socks, neoprene overboots, merino base layer (Aldi), Lobster gloves (seem warm and allegedly "100%" waterproof). With the history of frostbite in a fair few digits, keeping warm enough in my extremities to be able to still feel that they're cold is important if I'm not to do more damage. Of course living not just in the soft south but looking across (Tor Bay) to the 'Devon Riviera' means I will not plan to be cycling in the conditions up with which the Northern 100kmpm Chapter have to put.
And did you see the climb/distance ratio of @Sea of vapours' last ride? Lucky; lucky; lucky; hilly and some.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> I find that's one of the brilliant things about this challenge. You have to fit it in somehow around life's unexpected problems and family matters, and you also have to stay healthy throughout the year. Throw in changeable weather and it's a lot tougher than @Ajax Bay keeps making it look.
> 
> I have nearly failed on two occasions through injury and illness, and once through a family crisis at the last minute and I now have to schedule my blood doning around my cycling plans. I always like to get my qualifying ride in early every month to make sure I get it done. Never thought I'd repeat it after completing the thing last year, but loving the challenge again.


Well, I did manage to get October done, but because of my stupid rules that I've saddled myself with I had to do an extra long ride of 100 miles + 100 km. Took all day Saturday but it's done now. Next year: No stupid rules.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Oct 2016)

I think it's a very useful and fun challenge too. It basically encourages me to get in a first 100km as early in the month as possible, and I've taken to combining those with my one AAA audax ride a month, so both can be completed in one go. I did think of making them be separate, as per @Dogtrousers, but thankfully decided against it ;-) 



Ajax Bay said:


> And did you see the climb/distance ratio of @Sea of vapours' last ride? Lucky; lucky; lucky; hilly and some.


Wait 'til we get into December/January/February to see just how close to just over both 100km and 1,500m my rides will get


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Oct 2016)

Unexpected bonus century yesterday as I had a message on Friday asking if I fancied a ride up to Castle Rising and back with three others so another double century month; cracking ride too.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Oct 2016)

Flattist ride ever, today. Less than 800m climb in 105km. Ex-railway track to the sea, up the R Otter valley, then its tributary the R Tale, across to the R Culm valley, over lowish ground, west roughly following the 'Grand' Western Canal and then south from Tiverton down the Exe valley, to its mouth. Sunny sometimes, not as much as forecast.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Oct 2016)

How's it going, @Zeffer ?


----------



## Zeffer (26 Oct 2016)

Thanks for asking. It is so very slow but I am much more mobile now and back to work full time. I have a new desk and chair to help me sit properly when on the PC. 

It all hurts today, but I have been doing lots of walking trying to get my muscle mass back. I still have a right leg that's much skinnier than the left! The bike riding is infrequent but I am able to go a good few miles now. Just need to get my mind right as I'm still very nervous. 

Less than a second has led to such a long recovery time - just passed the eight month mark. Still seems very strange.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Nov 2016)

November done. It was actually an imperial ton because of some other challenge that I've saddled myself with (new years resolution - no more stupid challenges, or fewer at least).

You know those days when you just have no zip? That was me today. I had a nice enough ride, despite the rain but I was soooo slow, and every last hill was a bottom-gear grinding job. The wind was - of course - constantly in my face. My winter boots and socks were sodden, so my feet felt like blocks of concrete when I got off the bike.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Nov 2016)

That all sounds deeply unpleasant. I had the option of thick fog, verging on mizzle, and demurred, primarily due to the 'quite possibly not being seen' aspect of the day. November last year was far nicer than this year :-\


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2016)

I have been psyching myself up to having another go at the metric century challenge next year, but this premature wintry weather is making me think twice about it! 

If I manage to avoid illness this coming winter and we get a reasonable start to 2017 then I will try to get out and do a metric century early in January. If I achieve that then it would put pressure on me to keep it up. If I leave it to the end of January then it will probably evaporate the way that other good NY intentions tend to do ...  

Anyway - well done to those of you who have made it this far and good luck with the last couple of months of the 2016 challenge!


----------



## Donger (13 Nov 2016)

I'm doing my November one tomorrow. Looks like a miraculous break in the weather, so no excuse not to. I've suggested doing the challenge next year to several members of my club ...... met with silence by all and sundry! Reckon I'll keep it going myself ... perhaps with a little help from @jembullo on occasions?


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Nov 2016)

The odd thing was it wasn't unpleasant in the main. It was quite a nice ride. I don't mind rain and it wasn't all that cold. Yes, road surfaces were poor (floods, run-off and leaves) But it was just slow motion, the main reason being just a lack of oomph in my legs.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Nov 2016)

Well last week I managed two, in the slight break in the weather (well, as forecast, not actual).
On Monday I went out did an hour prologue over the Blackdowns and then joined up with a friend to do another 80 up onto Exmoor. Superb views from Winsfold Hill, north to the Welsh coast, south to Dartmoor, SE to the Blackdowns and east to the Quantocks. Pint and a pie for late lunch in the sunshine and then along the ridge of the Brendon Hills, before returning/descending to the Tone valley (Taunton Deane) to finish.
On Wednesday the NW wind was blowing at 20+mph so, spotting a forecast gap in the showers, I jumped on the train to Barnstaple (87 minutes) and cycled back from there. But the showers had made unfortunately good progress and I did not out ride them, though they came and went and the wind was, of course, constantly not in my face - much more civilised. However one shower stands out: it chucked it down with significant size hailstones, to the extent I was rather glad I was wearing a helmet, but the hail didn't cover the road this time (cf February). Glad to finish a bit wet by then but still feeling my feet. Sealskin waterproof gloves weren't, well not after 4 hours. Think it's finally time to move from shoes to boots as well.
Today (Sunday) is a brilliant, sunny, not cold day but a ride's ruled out by Remembrance Day. The largest turnout I've ever seen at the War Memorial in Exmouth's centre. Some cyclists there too, achieving a perfect combination.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2016)

Back and fed after an imperial ton into Wales and back. Pretty good weather for November and the autumn colours at Vyrnwy looked nice. Write up to follow shortly.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2016)

Happy to have managed the metric half challenge this year, so thinking about the metric century next year. It's only double the distance, how hard can it be


----------



## Donger (2 Dec 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Happy to have managed the metric half challenge this year, so thinking about the metric century next year. It's only double the distance, how hard can it be


This is the time of year when you'll find out! Well done though. Always nice to hit a target.


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2016)

Challenge completed!! will update my rides in a bit (can't remember if Ive done it recently!)


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2016)

December's ride done year completed 
Silver star please


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> December's ride done year completed
> Silver star please



Next year:


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Next year:


I said Possibly not definitely


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Dec 2016)

Challenge completed today with a mix of solo ride and club ride for a nice 103k.

Great day for it too with not too much wind and some sun as well.

Might get another in or even maybe two if I do the Strada/Rapha festive 500 again although of course it will depend on the weather as well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Dec 2016)

Challenge completed for me too. Finishing off in style with an imperial century (actually 109 miles).

Going out shortly so I'll do the proper write up tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2016)

Well thats it done; I'll write something up once I sort these contact lenses out 

Hence I've posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Dec 2016)

Well the weather was benign on Saturday and the Kings, Castles, Priests and Churches 200 audax was an excellent opportunity for a long ride with some company. Starting before sunrise (but plenty of light at 0730) from Tewkesbury, going through Bromyard, Ludlow, Presteigne, Kington and down the Wye valley before heading east. Though the wind was forecast to be an assertive south-easterly if it was it had died off by the time I turned south at Presteigne. Last hour in the dark, but in the post-sunset twilight on deserted roads heading east, it always seemed I was in the lights of a car coming up behind - no, just the still bright western sky playing tricks. 
Sparked on Phil's 'my ride' narrative:


Rickshaw Phil said:


> was now onto the road through the Mortimer Forest on the way to Ludlow and a fairly big climb which I plodded at slowly but enjoyed the even bigger descent the other side.


I cycled out of Ludlow and up through Mortimer Forest (your enjoyable descent) a short while before you came through.
Just over 10 hours, including stops.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> ....
> Sparked on Phil's 'my ride' narrative:
> 
> I cycled out of Ludlow and up through Mortimer Forest (your enjoyable descent) a short while before you came through.
> Just over 10 hours, including stops.


Small world. One of the few riders I saw on the ride was while descending that bit. I wonder if it was someone on the audax?


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Dec 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> One of the few riders I saw on the ride was while descending that bit. I wonder if it was someone on the audax?


Quite likely. I had stopped for a second breakfast in Bromyard and so went through about 1115. The faster/minimal stopping riders will have passed there at 1030ish and the 'full value' ones at 1300 (say), especially if they'd lunched in Ludlow (though I suspect that most will have pushed on to minimise the time spent riding in the dark and been through by 1215). Our route carried on to Wigmore after Aston, so we were only on the same road for 3 miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2016)

They'd probably all have been through by then in that case. I didn't get down to Ludlow until after 2


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Dec 2016)

The view back over Ludlow was as good at 1115 as when you took your photo. We were (both/all) fortunate that it had turned a bit milder after the freeze in the middle of the week.


----------



## StuartG (6 Dec 2016)

Sorry I'm new to this. How does one add the star to one's sig?


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Dec 2016)

StuartG said:


> How does one add the star to one's sig?


You copy @Sea of vapours one, click on your user name at the top right hand corner, go to 'signature' and add it in (edited to 2016 etc), and save DAMHIK.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Dec 2016)

Plagiarism is most certainly the way to go, yes. Good plan!


----------



## StuartG (7 Dec 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> You copy @Sea of vapours one, click on your user name at the top right hand corner, go to 'signature' and add it in (edited to 2016 etc), and save DAMHIK.


You are a star - and now, SO AM I - Yippee


----------



## Donger (7 Dec 2016)

Well done, everyone. It is a difficult enough challenge to do one qualifying ride per month, let alone the numbers of rides some of you have been doing. I've still got one ride to go for my second star. Heading off on Sunday morning with @jembullo the day after our club Christmas shindig. A little self-control may be called for on my part.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Dec 2016)

Woo hoo. Challenge complete! That was quite tough as I did it in parallel to the imperial challenge, not double counting any distance. Whether I'll be so hard on myself next year, I'm not sure.

Today's ride was Kajsa's Cheshunt ride. I rode up through central London and the A10, which was no bother at that time of the morning, but very foggy. Kajsa's ride round Essex was equally foggy, as was my ride after to Tilbury to get the ferry to Gravesend which was suspended. Due to fog.


----------



## Fubar (21 Dec 2016)

I am out the challenge this year as having failed miserably to complete a 100k ride in November, for various (boring) reasons.

Congratuations to all who have completed the challenge - Chapeau!


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Dec 2016)

Fubar said:


> I am out the challenge this year as having failed miserably to complete a 100k ride in November, for various (boring) reasons.
> 
> Congratuations to all who have completed the challenge - Chapeau!


Oh Boo, sorry to hear that. Hope the boring reasons are resolved now, and - challenge or not - you get out and about enjoying yourself.


----------



## Donger (21 Dec 2016)

Fubar said:


> I am out the challenge this year as having failed miserably to complete a 100k ride in November, for various (boring) reasons.
> 
> Congratuations to all who have completed the challenge - Chapeau!


Sorry to hear that. Better luck next year.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2016)

Plan to have a go at this one in 2017, and at the moment have a pass out for 1st January to have a crack at what will be only my 3rd metric century. Not wishing to step on anyone's toes, who will start the ride recording thread? Noted @Dogtrousers did this years..


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Dec 2016)

I'm happy for anyone to do next year's.

I found that having made the opening post I felt a kind of duty to politely point out the rules and guidelines to people who ignored them. Mostly people replied equally politely. Mostly, but not always. If someone else does it then maybe I will be able to just ignore them.

I'll be entering next year, but my current challenge is to ride out the snotty vomity bug that I have at the moment.


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Dec 2016)

But you did such a good job of politely pointing out the need to abide by the guidelines, and now you have that air of authority which could be carried over to next year ...


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm happy for anyone to do next year's.
> 
> I found that having made the opening post I felt a kind of duty to politely point out the rules and guidelines to people who ignored them. Mostly people replied equally politely. Mostly, but not always. If someone else does it then maybe I will be able to just ignore them.
> 
> I'll be entering next year, but my current challenge is to ride out the snotty vomity bug that I have at the moment.



Hopefully you'll be able to ignore them. Started new thread with a blatant (but credited) copy and paste of your opener from this year..


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Dec 2016)

@cosmicbike You might want to edit the 2016 occurrence in the splendid new thread you just started....
[Edit] And you've just assumed the mantle of policing the 2017 entries. Congratulations :-)


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Hopefully you'll be able to ignore them. Started new thread with a blatant (but credited) copy and paste of your opener from this year..


Thank you @cosmicbike . You know now your in charge  If you hadn't done it I was going to do I tomorrow honest .


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> @cosmicbike You might want to edit the 2016 occurrence in the splendid new thread you just started....
> [Edit] And you've just assumed the mantle of policing the 2017 entries. Congratulations :-)


Well I did say I'd copied and pasted
All corrected, and internet policeman's helmet donned


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2016)

A place to discuss entries in the https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2017-metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge.211917/

Photo's, issues and general all round pat on the backs welcomed, especially for us that are having a go at this one for the first time...

Oh, would be nice to reply if you're putting your name in the frame for this years challenge, so one can keep track. I'll start (Bracket month indicates challenge ride completed & logged on the thread).
20 starters.

@cosmicbike (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Sea of vapours (Jan/Feb/Feb/Apr)
@Dogtrousers (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@ColinJ (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Donger (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Milkfloat (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Lilliburlero (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@steverob (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Rickshaw Phil (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Osprey (Jan/Feb/Mar)
@Elybazza61 (Jan/Feb/Mar)
@GuyBoden (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Goonerobes (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Ajax Bay (Jan/Feb/Mar)
@tallliman (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Sbudge (Jan/Feb/Mar)
@StuartG (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@13 rider (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Cranky Knee Girl (Jan/Feb/Mar)


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Dec 2016)

I shall be doing it again. 

Have a pat on the back for creating the threads.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Dec 2016)

Same as last year I'll be attempting both the imperial and metric challenges in parallel (ie not double counting any miles) but seeing as this is just my own stupid rule, I may break it if I have a difficult month.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2016)

I am going to have a go at parallel metric century a month and half century a month challenges in 2017.

I had a long lay off last winter and it scuppered my fitness for the first half of 2016 so I have been working hard throughout December to end 2016 well and give me some momentum into the New Year. In fact, I am aiming to do a metric century on Friday, 30th December. I think that will be the longest ride that I have ever done in the final week of a year.


----------



## Donger (29 Dec 2016)

Although I did my maiden 100 miler this year, 100km still always seems a huge effort to me. Just doing 12 of those again next year is still a challenge, and most of my friends think I'm mad. But after 24 consecutive months, I've got to keep it going now. Good luck to everyone else who enters the next one.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Dec 2016)

I am going to throw my name on. The family will probably kill me as I find it hard to get out for longer than 3 hours at a time.


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Dec 2016)

I think i`m ready for this one, count me in


----------



## steverob (29 Dec 2016)

It's time for me to step up and be counted! 

Considering my first 100km ride of the year isn't normally done until the first weekend in April, I'm not looking forward to the early months of this challenge. However if I can get past those successfully, I'm optimistic about my chances.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2016)

steverob said:


> It's time for me to step up and be counted!
> 
> Considering my first 100km ride of the year isn't normally done until the first weekend in April, I'm not looking forward to the early months of this challenge. However if I can get past those successfully, I'm optimistic about my chances.


That is my problem too! This year was scuppered by a long break from the bike after Christmas. I thought I would squeeze the 100 km in somewhere in January but a heavy cold, bad weather, and low morale stopped me in my tracks.

I will be doing a 100+ km ride tomorrow. It is too early to count for the 2017 challenge but it will get me in the right frame of mind for a January metric century.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I will be doing a 100+ km ride tomorrow.


Where are you heading Colin? I'm dong one too - at least in theory - as I've not done my audax AAA ride this month due to weather, mostly, so it's my last chance (  ). Forest of Bowland fogginess for me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2016)

I'm back in for another year.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> Where are you heading Colin? I'm dong one too - at least in theory - as I've not done my audax AAA ride this month due to weather, mostly, so it's my last chance (  ). Forest of Bowland fogginess for me.


Blue Hills is on a family visit to Clitheroe. I am doing a repeat of my last forum ride from Todmorden to Waddington and will meet him at the Padiham Greenway on the way over there. I will start a last minute thread about it in an hour or two.

It is not a particularly hilly or scenic route at this end but it will be fine for late December. I have friends coming for a meal tomorrow evening so I have to be back at a reasonable time and it is dark at about 16:00 anyway so I don't have time to do anything too challenging. Not many AAA points available on this one!


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2016)

I was just wondering if we might pass somewhere. The answer's 'no' as I'll be trundling over Bowland Knotts and the Trough of Bowland.


----------



## lpretro1 (29 Dec 2016)

Might try again - started last year but illness early on scuppered me chances...


----------



## Osprey (29 Dec 2016)

Count me in, I'll give it a crack though I'm also doing the metric half as a fall back.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> I was just wondering if we might pass somewhere. The answer's 'no' as I'll be trundling over Bowland Knotts and the Trough of Bowland.


Very nice - have fun!

I have started my ride thread, if anybody might be interested - HERE. I added some nice mid-ride country road distance to avoid having to add it on local A-roads at the end.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Dec 2016)

I'll do this again; doing this with the Strada Fondos gives a little more motivation.


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Dec 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I'll be joining in too, for metric halves only. I think 2016 will be peak cycling for me and I don't expect to match this years points or mileage total next year.
> 
> I'm grateful to the originators of the challenge, it's a great incentive to get out and ride for someone like me who is basically lazy and a prevaricator.
> 
> ...



Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Dec 2016)

I'll have a go at the Metric Century 100km. 
62 Miles doesn't seem far on the flat(ish) Cheshire country lanes.


----------



## Donger (31 Dec 2016)

I'll be having another go. It is getting compulsive now. 24 months in a row now, so I guess I'll see how long I can keep it going. One of my self-imposed targets for next year is to do more than just the bare minimum 12 centuries this time, having been the "Lanterne Rouge" for the last two years. Not quite sure how to motivate myself to do at least one superfluous ride, other than to get it out of the way as quickly as possible.

It all starts again tomorrow. Heavy rain forecast all day, but I'll take that over ice any day ... and it wouldn't be such a challenge if it all took place in mild, sunny weather. Throw in the Windrush Winter Warmer audax at the end of the month (weather permitting) and I'll have done my extra ride by the end of the month.

Good luck everyone (and keep us updated with posts on the Challenge thread every month .... it makes it all the more interesting for the rest of us to see how you are getting on and where you are going). Happy New Year.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2017)

First one done. Tired now...


----------



## iandg (1 Jan 2017)

Put my name down - I need a challenge to get my ass moving


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2017)

Right, recovered a bit now. Having only completed 2 rides of 100km before today, I figured the best bet was to plan the ride in advance, rather than do it ad-hoc, so I planned a 62.2 mile route on ridewithGPS and uploaded it to the Garmin last night.
Forecast this morning was cloudy but dry until 1100hrs, then heavy rain. Set out just before 8, and sure enough it was cloudy but no rain. For about 10 minutes, after which it started raining very lightly, just not enough to warrant stopping to pop on the wet weather coat. Started out well, dutifully following the Garmin route until I got to Chertsey when I figured I'd put an extra loop in to the bridge, might mean I can skip a hill on the way home later Well that led to adding another extra bit out to Walton, then another to Esher and so on, you get the picture. By the time I arrived back at Staines where my planned route would have me on 5 miles I'd done 31 miles Now this is my usual stopping point, and if I've learnt nothing else it's that you need to manage your energy, so McD's called. Coffee and a sausage/egg McMuffin later I was back on the road, still in light rain, and off towards Eton where I did 2 laps of Eton Dorney. Back home via Windsor and Thorpe saw me back home on 63.3 miles, or 101.9km. Very surprised at my pace, I'd told SWMBO not to expect me back until 1pm, but I was back just after 12, having done the distance in under 4 hours, well pleased with that.
Roll on February, I think one of these each month will be enough for me


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Jan 2017)

I'm in again, if only to complete a hat-trick of silver stars!


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2017)

Well I'm up and running. Threw in some hills, too. Not such a good idea though, as for a few minutes it started to snow up the Malverns! Rained incessantly (the BBC were right about that). Discovered my gloves and my overshoes are not waterproof. Over 6 hours in all, with a couple of snack stops. Arrived home feeling the same temperature as a Strawberry Whopper. After a long hot bath, I've only just thawed out. After that, there really is no going back. I'm in this for the long haul.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2017)

Not my greatest day.

I got up early, smug as a teetotaller on new year's morning, which is what I was, ready to open my imperial century account.

After 20k I got a puncture. No problem, wheel out, tube in. Bum. No pump. No problem - I had CO2. Just one cartridge. Now I bought the CO2 kit from Aldi ages ago as it was cheap. I'd never used it but how hard could it be? Screw canister into regulator, whoosh! gas everywhere. Valve was open. Numpty. I put what was left into the tyre. Tried riding it for a few hundred metres. No good. I borrowed a pump from some passing riders and rode home (downhill).

Having picked up the missing pump I set off again, along the same route (uphill again). All went well, if wet, for a few hours until I started to feel a wobble in the rear wheel every revolution. Holy moly! About a two inch tear in the sidewall of my tyre, along the rim. Not good.

Now, these things don't just happen on their own. I must have damaged the tyre in my failed attempt to ride underinflated. Numpty.

Fortunately there was a station a few km away. I rode there very very cautiously.

Now for the good news, I'd just snuck over 100k when I arrived at the station. So I'm in on the MCaM challenge!


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jan 2017)

An inauspicious start to the challenge for me. Time is the big limiter for this challenge, so I need to make the most of any 'pass' I get. Today was chance, -3 degrees when I started and did not get much better. I don't mind the cold, but the ice is something I am not keen on. Took it nice and steady, lots wheelspins on the climbs and very slow cornering. Anyway, after about 30 miles took a corner very slowly and the bike went from under me. Damage to shifter, a scratched brand new set of pedals, my expensive bib longs and an overshoe got shredded.
Plenty of bruises for me too. I will log my ride a bit later, but I managed to limp on but I was tempted to call it a day when I went past my front door at 46 miles dropping off another faller.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2017)

Ouch @Milkfloat The "like" was for your resilience, not bruises.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> An inauspicious start to the challenge for me. Time is the big limiter for this challenge, so I need to make the most of any 'pass' I get. Today was chance, -3 degrees when I started and did not get much better. I don't mind the cold, but the ice is something I am not keen on. Took it nice and steady, lots wheelspins on the climbs and very slow cornering. Anyway, after about 30 miles took a corner very slowly and the bike went from under me. Damage to shifter, a brand new set of pedals, my expensive bib longs and my shoe over I still shredded.
> Plenty of bruises for me too. I will log my ride a bit later, but I managed to limp around.


Ouch, hope it's not too bad. That's 2 fallers within 2 days. Fair play to both you and @13 rider for finishing the ride though


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jan 2017)

Reading the above, I'll definitely stick with my very-much-on-the-cautious-end-of-cautious approach to ice and wait 'til there isn't any again this year I think. Lots of numbers in the minus 1 to minus 5 range as I drove across the Dales this afternoon, so no cycling for a bit. it's annoying as I don't mind the cold as such, just the lack of grip between tyre and road surface :-\


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> An inauspicious start to the challenge for me. Time is the big limiter for this challenge, so I need to make the most of any 'pass' I get. Today was chance, -3 degrees when I started and did not get much better. I don't mind the cold, but the ice is something I am not keen on. Took it nice and steady, lots wheelspins on the climbs and very slow cornering. Anyway, after about 30 miles took a corner very slowly and the bike went from under me. Damage to shifter, a scratched brand new set of pedals, my expensive bib longs and an overshoe got shredded.
> Plenty of bruises for me too. I will log my ride a bit later, but I managed to limp as tempted to call it a day when I went past my front door at 46 miles dropping off another faller.





Dogtrousers said:


> Ouch @Milkfloat The "like" was for your resilience, not bruises.


^^^ Likewise.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> An inauspicious start to the challenge for me. Time is the big limiter for this challenge, so I need to make the most of any 'pass' I get. Today was chance, -3 degrees when I started and did not get much better. I don't mind the cold, but the ice is something I am not keen on. Took it nice and steady, lots wheelspins on the climbs and very slow cornering. Anyway, after about 30 miles took a corner very slowly and the bike went from under me. Damage to shifter, a scratched brand new set of pedals, my expensive bib longs and an overshoe got shredded.
> Plenty of bruises for me too. I will log my ride a bit later, but I managed to limp as tempted to call it a day when I went past my front door at 46 miles dropping off another faller.


You would have to mad to ride today 
Hope you heal quick  kudos on finishing


cosmicbike said:


> Ouch, hope it's not too bad. That's 2 fallers within 2 days. Fair play to both you and @13 rider for finishing the ride though


3 @Sbudge has also been down today all of us were doing a challenge ride maybe the challenges should come with a health warning . The good news is were all ok and finished the rides


----------



## tallliman (7 Jan 2017)

Count me in again this year, a good challenge to keep motivated for the year. Disappointed that August was my trickiest month to get a ride in last year!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2017)

I'm up and running. 102.7 miles done today and it was surprisingly pleasant out there, but quite muddy. A proper write up will follow shortly.

Having got the first out of the way I'm going to aim to tackle the imperial challenge and also log the rides in the metric challenge too (like I did in 2015) as there will no doubt be multiple rides in some of the months and I might even manage a metric double at some stage.


----------



## Osprey (7 Jan 2017)

Bagged my first metric century today, 71 miles in the mist and finished in rain. Still no frost or wind so I'll take that. January down, roll on Feb. The rest of my January rides will be in the metric half challenge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jan 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> @cosmicbike You might want to edit the 2016 occurrence in the splendid new thread you just started....
> [Edit] And you've just assumed the mantle of policing the 2017 entries. Congratulations :-)


And I'll assume the mantle of grass / class sneak 

Please sir, I see @Lilliburlero has just logged a ride which is just a link, in flagrant contravention of the guidelines. Not only that it's a bizarre link off to Gmail. 

  Lots of smilies because I know this kind of thing can be taken very seriously and give people the hump.


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> And I'll assume the mantle of grass / class sneak
> 
> Please sir, I see @Lilliburlero has just logged a ride which is just a link, in flagrant contravention of the guidelines. Not only that it's a bizarre link off to Gmail.
> 
> Lots of smilies because I know this kind of thing can be taken very seriously and give people the hump.



I have no idea what you`re on about


----------



## steverob (8 Jan 2017)

Both @Sbudge and I completed our January metric centuries together today (I'm sure he'll be along later to log his ride) in what were frankly miserable conditions - started in drizzle and mist and while the mist eventually lifted, the drizzle turned to on and off rain for most of the rest of the ride. While I'm sure I'd have still gone out for a ride of some sorts today, had we not pre-arranged this, I'm certain that I would not otherwise have done 100km in this weather!

Having said all that (and now that I have dried off and have feeling back in my toes), it was a really good ride with a real mix of terrain from main roads to country lanes, short sharp climbs and long drags, but at the same time, nothing too horrendous - my fitness level is poor at the moment and it really shows up when I try to tackle the bigger climbs in the Chilterns that I was able to do with not too much problem just a few months back. The penultimate 5 miles however were a real struggle for me as I got slower and slower up the last rise past Chequers (the final 5 were downhill, so that wasn't a problem).

We did also claim 1st (him) and 2nd (me) places on a short Strava sprint segment, which was nice. Full details of route in the main thread and also at https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jan 2017)

steverob said:


> Both @Sbudge and I completed our January metric centuries together today (I'm sure he'll be along later to log his ride) in what were frankly miserable conditions - started in drizzle and mist and while the mist eventually lifted, the drizzle turned to on and off rain for most of the rest of the ride. While I'm sure I'd have still gone out for a ride of some sorts today, had we not pre-arranged this, I'm certain that I would not otherwise have done 100km in this weather!
> 
> Having said all that (and now that I have dried off and have feeling back in my toes), it was a really good ride with a real mix of terrain from main roads to country lanes, short sharp climbs and long drags, but at the same time, nothing too horrendous - my fitness level is poor at the moment and it really shows up when I try to tackle the bigger climbs in the Chilterns that I was able to do with not too much problem just a few months back. The penultimate 5 miles however were a real struggle for me as I got slower and slower up the last rise past Chequers (the final 5 were downhill, so that wasn't a problem).
> 
> We did also claim 1st (him) and 2nd (me) places on a short Strava sprint segment, which was nice. Full details of route in the main thread and also at https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072.



Lovely ride indeed Steve but good grief was it wet! The only snag with waterproof socks is that once the inevitable seepage down your legs happen the water just stays there. lol. I know that last long climb was a killer for you but at least you got a rainbow there as encouragement!

Oh, and just realised. That was my 12th month in a row with a metric century in it. I did my first ever in February 2016 so just missed the annual challenge...will do better this year.


----------



## StuartG (8 Jan 2017)

I'm in for a second year. Surprisingly mild so did it today in shorts. In fact to make it a bit more challenging this year than last I think I might try and do every century in shorts. Anybody wanna a pair of Lidl's finest bibs?


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Jan 2017)

Donger said:


> 5th Feb and 8th Feb?
> We have a time traveller .... he's even done two February rides already.


Thank you for noting that anomaly. I shall have to replicate those rides in February now! Duly edited.
I have used this thread to reply, as opposed to clogging up the 'ride logging' thread.


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Jan 2017)

I aspire to joining the 'big boys' (like @Rickshaw Phil ) and do the imperial century challenge this year, but (for me) the challenge is getting out for long enough in reasonably benign conditions, in January and February. After that 200+km audaxes should mostly see me through. I shall try to do both challenges.
Today's ride was a club run, well mostly. The 'A' run were giving it the old 'we'll be taking it easy today, wheeze' so I took a punt with them. 75km later at 30kph average (medium hilly) I bad/waved them farewell (from behind - on a long hill) and headed south. I was under strict instructions to be back by 2pm to carve!
Back home, then with 127km + 1356m done, after 5 hours 4 minutes with 15 minutes stopped at 26+kph rolling average for the day (and 8 minutes 'in time' - 1352 ).
Toyed with the idea of lunch and then getting out for another 35km (to do 100 miles) but neither brain nor body was willing; and it also started raining minutes after I finished.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jan 2017)

Finally got the first one done a 105km meander through bits of Cambridgeshire,Naarfolk and Suffolk.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Jan 2017)

Lovely sunny 109km (with some single chevron hills) from 1130-1630 today (gave it time to warm up). Still a bit of ice around but mostly the broken sort - from puddles which had frozen hard overnight and then been driven through. A few ooh err moments. In the rush to get out of the house (in the car to start point (ready for a pick-up/lift provision at 1645)) I excelled myself forgetting things: both water bottles (pressed a 1l shop one into service); my Garmin (but had paper map) so no HR or track; my gilet (but fortunately an extra t-shirt underneath meant I was warm enough after the first 20 minutes); and bananas (carefully bought and 'aged', . . . and then left in the bowl). Normally I organise it so I minimise the time cycling into the (low) sun but a 'fail' today. After about 15km of not being able to see the verge on and off (strobe effect through hedges) this was capped off by hammering WSW for 3km on the A303 (a necessary link in my north-south passage and the alternative was blocked off by the police - assume bad accident), made more unpleasant by sun in the eyes, and in the eyes of the drivers of fast cars/lorries heading WSW on that trunk road. Building to a lovely sunset right at the end. Felt pretty strong all through, with minimal adverse effect from my first 100 miler of the year on Tuesday. 5 hours dead including 30 minutes of stops (including a Spar pasty in Martock and a coffee in Fivehead ('Community' run coffee shop - recommended)).


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2017)

I'm in again . Main target is the Imperial century but entering this as a fall back . Will be posting seperate rides in each thread but if the Imperial goes wrong I can fall back to this challenge .Also doing the half century challenge so a busy year ahead


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jan 2017)

So far so good. 20 starters, and 17 completed challenge rides for January. Just waiting for @ColinJ @lpretro1 & @wicker man to post rides for the month..


----------



## iandg (29 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> So far so good. 20 starters, and 17 completed challenge rides for January. Just waiting for @ColinJ @lpretro1 & @wicker man to post rides for the month..



I'm out - I was a wake at 5.30 this morning with the route all planned - hard frost in the night and roads look icy so didn't risk it. Busy for the rest of the day but may find an hour or 2 for a spin when it warms up


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2017)

I was due to do my ride a while back but cancelled that one because of the ice risk. Next date was yesterday but it was wet all day and the bike that I use for longer rides doesn't have mudguards so I put it off until tomorrow, which is supposed to be dry. I just checked the latest forecast - fog all day ... aaaaaargh!

As long as the fog is not dangerously thick I WILL ride tomorrow. If not then it will just have to be Tuesday.

Assuming that I don't fall at the first hurdle then I will try to get subsequent qualifying rides done near the start of each month!


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Jan 2017)

wicker man said:


> I'm out - I was a wake at 5.30 this morning with the route all planned - hard frost in the night and roads look icy so didn't risk it. Busy for the rest of the day but may find an hour or 2 for a spin when it warms up


Got to get it in tomorrow @wicker man ; and both rainfall and temperature forecasts look OK. SE wind; fairly gentle for your neck of the (no) woods.


ColinJ said:


> I WILL ride tomorrow


Tomorrow looks good, possibly starting later and carrying a light in case the sun beats you home.


----------



## iandg (29 Jan 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Got to get it in tomorrow @wicker man ; and both rainfall and temperature forecasts look OK. SE wind; fairly gentle for your neck of the (no) woods.
> 
> Tomorrow looks good, possibly starting later and carrying a light in case the sun beats you home.



Unfortunately I have to be in work - undergoing a staffing crisis and I have to get a report/action plan finished (following an inspection) by Wednesday


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> As long as the fog is not dangerously thick I WILL ride tomorrow. If not then it will just have to be Tuesday.


Given that your choice appears to be 'thin fog, turning to white cloud' on Monday or 'thin fog, turning to heavy rain' on Tuesday, I think adopting the foggy Monday might be the best option, Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Given that your choice appears to be 'thin fog, turning to white cloud' on Monday or 'thin fog, turning to heavy rain' on Tuesday, I think adopting the foggy Monday might be the best option, Colin!


The forecast has improved a lot! It has gone from fog all day to a bit of mist early on. Dry, not too cold, and a bit breezy.

I am intending to do my Waddington loop solo and I don't go to cafes when riding alone so I'll see if I can get round in less than 5 hours. It isn't mega-hilly so (subject to no mechanical problems) that should be doable.

If necessary, more feeble excuses will be provided tomorrow!


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jan 2017)

Donger said:


> *29 Jan*"Windrush Winter Warm-up" Audax


Might have been "warm-up" but pretty damp as well, if the conditions in Bath (hockey match watching) were similar to Cirencester/Witney.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2017)

Well, it is still pretty murky here but the forecast swears that it is soon to brighten up and I would rather not be getting back after sunset so I had better don my kit and get out. See ya later ...


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jan 2017)

Less murky this side of the Forest of Bowland, Colin. Good luck!


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jan 2017)

Murky as hell down here, even when it's not drizzling. Half way between fog and mist. I can't even see the sea. Hope you got out and, if necessary (depends on speed!), your light made up for the early dusk, @ColinJ


----------



## Donger (30 Jan 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Might have been "warm-up" but pretty damp as well, if the conditions in Bath (hockey match watching) were similar to Cirencester/Witney.


Miserable cold, persistent rain. My mate had a puncture, and then just as we were about to latch on to the back of the second group again we came across another guy with a puncture. Played catch-up in the rain for the rest of the ride and ended up soaking wet and cold. Somehow, there is still a grim enjoyment to be had on these occasions, despite being so cold that we couldn't sign our names. After two consecutive years of passing this challenge with a grand total of 12 rides, I've finally gone and done a superfluous ride. (There were times when I wondered why the hell I was doing it, though!).


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2017)

I'm back! 

My decision to wait for the depressing, chilly, murky mist to dissipate before setting off was not a sensible one since that meant me riding home in depressing, chilly blackness, with the added stress of rush hour traffic!

I did get about 45 minutes of sunny spells on the way out. In fact, I overheated and stopped on the fringes of Burnley to take off my arm warmers and the buff that I was wearing round my neck. Later on I got chilled and had to stop and put them on again!

I had a slight tailwind on the way out but it picked up later and the headwind was a pain on the way back.

I made a stupid navigational error which meant that I had to improvise part of the route to restore missing distance. I know those roads so I had not bothered programming the route into my Garmin. Unfortunately, my mind wandered and I missed the turn towards Whitewell which I had intended to take. I realised very quickly that I _had_ because I found myself riding back towards Longridge Fell, a landmark that you can't exactly miss out there. Still, I couldn't be bothered to go back and get on the right road. I had planned the route to be exactly 100 km and it was going to be getting dark on my way home so I didn't want to add extra distance.

I had set myself a target of 5 hours for the 100 kms. I missed out by 2 minutes, easily accounted for by getting stuck at multiple sets of traffic lights in rush hour traffic. Nearly every set were on red and I took 2 or 3 cycles to get through most of them because of the long queues of vehicles ahead of me. So, not quite 20 kph average speed including stops, but near enough. I am a bit disappointed with that but it is early in the year, it was cold and windy, the traffic was heavy on the return leg, and there were roadworks on the A646 which introduced extra delays. (Those can be the excuses that I promised to make. I don't need to make excuses for not doing the ride because I DID IT! )

I don't intend to leave my February metric century ride so late in the month. I might do the Mini-Northwest Passage audax on the 18th. That is ~120 km. I have ridden to and from the event in the past but that involves me doing the busy A58/A6033 3 times in one day which isn't a lot of fun! If I do it, I will probably treat myself to a return trip to Rochdale on the train with my bike. It will only cost me £2.85.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jan 2017)

Welcome to 2017 @ColinJ have an extra sugar in your tea, or some other treat.

And lighten up. I'm delighted and amazed if I can squeeze 100k into 5 hours on pan flat roads, in good weather, with a tailwind, without stopping!


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jan 2017)

Well done @ColinJ . I too have been racing sunset several times this month (caused by thinking (with some truth) that if I start later it will be warmer (ie not so bloddy cold)). Getting noticeably lighter every day.


ColinJ said:


> I might do the Mini-Northwest Passage audax on the 18th.


and blasting from the past:


ColinJ said:


> The weather for that event can be anything from surprisingly good to _"I'm going back to bed"_!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Welcome to 2017 @ColinJ have an extra sugar in your tea, or some other treat.
> 
> And lighten up. I'm delighted and amazed if I can squeeze 100k into 5 hours on pan flat roads, in good weather, with a tailwind, without stopping!


Thanks.

I just nipped out to the station to pick up a copy of the Metro. (Not for the editorial content - I like to do its cryptic crossword.) I should have called in at the nearby One Stop and treated myself to a bar of chocolate while I was out. I can't be bothered to go back for one though.

I was surprised that this 'flattish'*** metric century actually had 1,300 metres of climbing, including a hill with a short stretch at 20%. (The Garmin said 23% but I don't think so - more like 15% average with one or two bends at 20%.)

I got overtaken going up the Rossendale Road climb by someone who looked like he was riding back from work. It bothered me, not so much that he overtook me as how _easily_ he did it and how quickly he disappeared into the distance. Mind you he looked _at least_ 20 years younger than me and was a skinny man. I am 8-10 kgs over the weight I would like to be and that doesn't help when going uphill.




*** Flattish only by our local hilly standards


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> *** Flattish only by our local hilly standards



I think you'll find that the correct term for that, in the local context, is _pancake flat. _That's not far over the flattest 100km (loop) I've ever managed around here, so congratulations on the planning front and on getting it done. 

I've currently adopted a timing method of estimating how long a given route will take, adding 15 minutes and subtracting that from sunset time, then leaving at whatever time that gives. That gives a nice sense of urgency! (I do have lights, but I don't wish to need them to see by.)


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> I think you'll find that the correct term for that, in the local context, is _pancake flat. _That's not far over the flattest 100km (loop) I've ever managed around here, so congratulations on the planning front and on getting it done.
> 
> I've currently adopted a timing method of estimating how long a given route will take, adding 15 minutes and subtracting that from sunset time, then leaving at whatever time that gives. That gives a nice sense of urgency! (I do have lights, but I don't wish to need them to see by.)


I have a REALLY flat route in mind for one of the rides ... I caught the train to Garforth with my bike once and did a big 100 km loop. I have never done such a flat longish ride before - it made a nice change.







Definitely a suitable route for my singlespeed bike!


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2017)

Left nice and late @ColinJ ...


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Jan 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> That's not far over the flattest 100km (loop) I've ever managed around here


Without wishing to have too much of a 'pop' at that, and of course deeply envious of your environs (will be back for another crack at the Mille Pennines in July and maybe a recce beforehand), I thought I'd see what a nice flat ride from Clapham might look like. here's one:
107km + 935m - Clapham Lancaster Sedburgh Triangle - making full use of the Lune valley. I've used most of those roads either touring, or LEJOG, or in the first and last 100km of the Mille Pennines 2016. So if you're pushed for time . . . .


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jan 2017)

Ahhhh..... well I didn't want to set out the criteria in detail in a light quip. The issues - for me - with that route are several: 
- A65. That is a horrible road to cycle on for any distance at all. It's permanently busy and fast. It's actively unsafe in places (bends which people typically enter at 50-60mph where a bike is hidden by walls or hedges) and pretty unpleasant throughout due to the volume of traffic. 
- The road from Bentham to Lancaster starts off as a busy B road which is *very* windy, has poor visibility and is driven rapidly by locals, whilst being a narrow two lanes. I've never cycled more than short stretches of that. It then joins another A road which feels relatively safe but is unpleasantly busy and fast (it was listed as third most dangerous road in the country by some analysis a few years ago). The parallel route along Mewith Lane (Way of the Roses) is very nice, quiet, but much lumpier. 
- Cycling through Lancaster isn't something I'd do unless I had some compelling reason to go into Lancaster. I certainly wouldn't go round the inner one-way system ring road, but there are less busy routes than you've selected which are OK. 

So yes, that's certainly relatively flat (though it comes out over a thousand in practise), but I'd not consider it to be nice for at least 40% of the distance. I've done pretty much that route, sometime last winter I think, when it was icy and can't say that it was enjoyable as such, at least not for about half of it, though it was certainly fast (combination of flatness and fear!). A much better 100km. and only an extra 100m ascent or so, is Austwick, Helwith Bridge, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Gressingham (west of Lune), Hornby, back along Mewith Lane.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I have a REALLY flat route in mind for one of the rides ... I caught the train to Garforth with my bike once and did a big 100 km loop. I have never done such a flat longish ride before - it made a nice change.
> 
> View attachment 335581
> 
> ...


Wow, that's flatter than my easy Cheshire rides.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Wow, that's flatter than my easy Cheshire rides.


I forgot to mention that on the previous occasion that I tackled that route a wind picked up during the ride. With absolutely nothing to offer shelter from the wind, it became very hard-going despite the lack of hills. I saw a small group of slow-moving riders just a few hundred metres ahead of me but it took me ages to catch them. During that time one of them got tailed off the back of the group due to the effort of riding into the wind. It was ridiculous how hard we were trying yet how slow we were going.


----------



## lpretro1 (2 Feb 2017)

I failed I'm afraid at the first hurdle - I couldn't face some of the colder days and don't like icy roads plus have been mountain biking a bit more this month


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot to mention that on the previous occasion that I tackled that route a wind picked up during the ride. With absolutely nothing to offer shelter from the wind, it became very hard-going despite the lack of hills. I saw a small group of slow-moving riders just a few hundred metres ahead of me but it took me ages to catch them. During that time one of them got tailed off the back of the group due to the effort of riding into the wind. It was ridiculous how hard we were trying yet how slow we were going.



But, @ColinJ we all know you enjoyed cycling against the wind really............


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> But, @ColinJ we all know you enjoyed cycling against the wind really............


Well, it certainly beat sitting at home watching TV ... 

When I got back to Garforth station I got chatting to a cyclist in his 80s who had done a shorter version of my ride and was going to catch the same train as me. He told me about his long life of cycling. He had been widowed very young and joined his local cycling club to help fill the void in his life. I was amazed at how much he managed to tell me in less than an hour. I felt like I had known him for years!


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2017)

Can honestly say that was my toughest ride ever (excusing some of the painful rebuilding work). Storm Doris, rain and cycling along the Poole/Bournemouth coast probably not the best idea, but I got it done I the end. Ride report in the usual place in good time.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2017)

Well, it looks unlikely that I will be doing the mini-Northwest Passage after all, but Littgull has been in touch and we have decided to go and do my 100 km Garforth loop on Monday unless the weather turns really horrid.

There is about 18 km on the Trans Pennine Trail and The Lines Way which could be waterlogged and/or muddy in places at this time of year. If necessary we will have to add extra road riding on to work around any swamps! (I have mudguards on my singlespeed bike but there isn't much clearance so it doesn't take much mud to start to clog them up.)

.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Feb 2017)

January was a bit of an outdoor write off for me, aside from my short commutes and rides with the rides I only got 3 rides in, although I did manage my century, too much ice early mornings at the weekend. February looks like a tough month because I am busy, but I got my century in yesterday by riding to the mother-in-laws for lunch. Icy to start, a full ford, mud on the road, and lots more on the unexpected farm track I took by accident but was too proud to turn around on. Anyway, the weather was glorious and it was great to get out after a month mainly in the gym or on Zwift.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Feb 2017)

I rode my 100km for Feb today, nothing too difficult, one of my usual nice flat Cheshire rides to Catch Penny Pool and onto Redesmere.
(Plenty of Ducks and Duck feeders)
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmere


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it looks unlikely that I will be doing the mini-Northwest Passage after all, but Littgull has been in touch and we have decided to go and do my 100 km Garforth loop on Monday unless the weather turns really horrid.
> 
> There is about 18 km on the Trans Pennine Trail and The Lines Way which could be waterlogged and/or muddy in places at this time of year. If necessary we will have to add extra road riding on to work around any swamps! (I have mudguards on my singlespeed bike but there isn't much clearance so it doesn't take much mud to start to clog them up.)


Well, Littgull and I _DID_ do the ride today as planned - LINK.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Feb 2017)

The forecast today: sunshine with white cloud.
My side of Ingleborough: blue sky, sunshine, a couple of puffy, white clouds.
First half an hour, round to the back of said hill: sunshine.
Next four hours: rain - and mostly not light rain either - which occasionally slackened off and turned to hail, so that was nice. (Actually, it was an improvement since at least it wasn't wet.)

To be fair, there was a solid half hour of the sunshine thing, though that was when I was going uphill through Dentdale so was relatively poorly timed as the next hour or so of, broadly, downhill was wet again.

Hmph.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Feb 2017)

Another 100km ride today, before the ice forecast for tomorrow, the legs weren't at their best, but they managed the flat Cheshire ride.

More ducks on Pickmere........


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Feb 2017)

Another Feb 100km ride, cloudy with plenty of showers. Not as flat as usual, there were a few short 10% climbs over the River Dane I couldn’t avoid.

Congleton and back.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> there were a few short 10% climbs over the River Dane I couldn’t avoid.


Yeah, I hate running out of long 15+% climbs too!


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Yeah, I hate running out of long 15+% climbs too!


Yes, I remember doing a few reconnaissance rides of your "flat" Cheshire ride last year, a very nice route indeed, but my legs are still recovering............

I have total respect for climbers.....


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, I remember doing a few reconnaissance rides of your "flat" Cheshire ride last year, a very nice route indeed, but my legs are still recovering............
> 
> I have total respect for climbers.....


I have just discovered that we passed Swiss Hill in Alderley Edge. It is probably a crazy idea to try and include it at the end of a 'flattish' 200 km ride but ... I am going to take a look at it to see if we can!


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> A slightly pompous reminder.
> Just seeing lists of strava links makes the thread very boring.


This ^^^^^ Just saying. Refer to the ride posting thread for action addressee identification.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Feb 2017)

Very windy with lots of rain here today, Feb 20th, so I decided to do some laps of my 25km loop around Arley and see how it goes. Fuelled by Cola and Mars bars, I battled against the wind on one section and enjoyed being blown along the next section. Very enjoyable day out, even if I got very wet, I did 4 loops, so that's another 100km ride for Feb.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley




This is where I start and end each loop.





This 25km loop around Arley is a ride that I've used since I was a teenager, variations of the ride were very popular with local riders for training (probably still are).


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2017)

It looks like the rest of you are too busy actually doing metric centuries to want to chat about them here! 

I have made the commitment this year and have been doing ok so far, but I thought that I would start planning the rest of my year to make it more likely to stick to my target, and because it is fun to do so. This is what I have come up with so far and is subject to change, but if any of you fancy joining me for any of these 100+ km rides, you would be welcome to.

Mar 4th. Littgull and I hope to do a 100 km ride from Todmorden, probably to Buckstones. Scenic/hilly.

Mar 11th. I aim to do something, but details are sketchy. Probably 100 km from Todmorden to Waddington.

Mar 25th. A 100 km ride. No details yet.

Apr 1st. My annual 100 km ride from Whalley to Glasson Dock via the Trough of Bowland. I may ride to Whalley and back from Todmorden as well and if so I will make sure that the total is 100 miles.

Apr 9th. The annual Spring Into The Dales audax from Mytholmroyd to Burnsall and back. 115 km, scenic/hilly.

Apr 22nd. A slightly modified version of the 'Calderdale 70'. My version will be 111 km, starting and finishing in Todmorden. I think Littgull will be joining me from Littleborough so you could start and finish with him from there if you prefer that. Scenic/hilly!

Apr 30th. I will be doing the 100 km ('long') version of the Tour de Yorkshire sportive starting and finishing near Sheffield. My fit Scottish cousin will start with me but drop me within 1 km and I won't see him again until the finish, so I'd like some slower company! 

May 13th. Nickyboy's 100-miler from Manchester, through Cheshire to Llandudno. Largely flat, though Littgull and I intend to take the hillier mid-ride option.

May 20th. A 100 km ride from Whalley to Wray via Cross of Greet and back over Bowland Knotts. I may ride to Whalley and back from Todmorden as well and if so I will make sure that the total is 100 miles.

May 27th. Possibly a ride to Settle and back from Todmorden. The route that I have in mind is 127 km. Very lumpy on the outward leg, but much easier on the return leg.

Jun 1st. My annual 200 km ride in Cheshire. Travel arrangements are different this year so Littgull and I may have to ride out of Manchester and back afterwards, in which case some of the original route will be removed. Alternatively we may travel to Wilmslow as usual but by train. Possibility of adding the steep cobbled climb of Swiss Hill in Alderley Edge this time!

I intend to ride to Coventry some time in June and return about a week later. It is about 215 km each way and the northern half of each route is VERY hilly. Littgull may join me for the first half of the outward leg. They would be early starts (probably 06:30-ish) to give me plenty of daylight hours without having to rush.

Jul 1st. I have pencilled this date in for my annual Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle, co-planned with @Sea of vapours. (If that date doesn't suit, it could be moved to the 15th or 22nd.) It looks like another spectacular edition. Exact route to be finalised, but it will be 100+ km and scenic/hilly!

Jul 8th. Busdennis is proposing to rerun the Humber Bridge imperial century ride on this date. I intend to take part again.

[More July rides will be planned later and I will think up some for August as well.]

Sep 3rd. I am going to be down in Devon near Newton Abbott for the first week of September so it would be great to get a 100 km Dartmoor ride in. I will probably do at least another couple of longish rides while I am down there if the weather is kind to me. [I thought it was lumpy up here, but the OS map for that area shows contour lines and chevrons aplenty!] *CHANGED TO THE SUNDAY!*

Sep 23rd. Nickyboy is possibly going to rerun his Leeds-Scarborough ride this year about this date. I definitely want to do that one again.

Oct 8th. The annual Season of Mists audax event from Mytholmroyd. 100km. Extremely scenic/extremely hilly!

Something in early November to get at least one 100 km ride in and take the pressure off me.

Dec 2nd. My last planned metric century of the year, hopefully before winter really sets in. An easy 'flattish' route from Todmorden to Waddington and back.

So, quite a varied year already planned and other longish rides will also be tackled.

I'll start new threads for each ride nearer the dates in question.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Feb 2017)

That's certainly a reasonably extreme case of annual planning, Colin 

I've put the 20th May and the 1st July in my diary, the latter in metaphorical pen and the former in pencil as I'll hope to do the same as last year and meet you in the vicinity of Slaidburn. 

Re my co-planning of the Dales ride on 1st July, I take it you still have my couple of possible routes then? Those ought to be very pleasing I think, if not wholly easy throughout.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> That's certainly a reasonably extreme case of annual planning, Colin
> 
> I've put the 20th May and the 1st July in my diary, the latter in metaphorical pen and the former in pencil as I'll hope to do the same as last year and meet you in the vicinity of Slaidburn.
> 
> Re my co-planning of the Dales ride on 1st July, I take it you still have my couple of possible routes then? Those ought to be very pleasing I think, if not wholly easy throughout.


I am a bit of a procrastinator so it is easy for me to find reasons to put rides off and I often don't end up doing them. The ones that I do tend to stick to are the ones I mention well in advance and get other riders to come along on! 

The term 'co-planning' for the July 1st ride is a bit generous to me since the route will be what you plotted, or something very close to it! 

I will have to go through them again to remind myself exactly where they went ...


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Feb 2017)

Take it that was a bit windy @Sea of vapours !


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Feb 2017)

It wasn't too bad really. Probably 15-20 on the tops with a few gusts of 25, but those were headwinds for the last 30km so non-optimal. What it was was very cold. Just above ice levels high up, plus windchill (my thermometer is on my wrist, so wildly misleading) - there were fringes of ice on the puddles above 350m. A very pleasant, sunny day though apart from that, which certainly makes a change. The roads are 'a bit damp' though, meaning that most hills have rivulets crossing them or running along them. Normal service of really strong winds and heavy rain due to be resumed tomorrow :-\


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Feb 2017)

Well into month 2 now folks. 20 starters, 18 riders left after January, and unless I've missed it awaiting qualifying ride reports from @Dogtrousers @Elybazza61 @13 rider @steverob


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well into month 2 now folks. 20 starters, 18 riders left after January, and unless I've missed it awaiting qualifying ride reports from @Dogtrousers @Elybazza61 @13 rider @steverob


Leaving it late mines planned for Sunday deadline day !!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Leaving it late mines planned for Sunday deadline day !!



Don't worry, if you are struggling you can take my wheel. I'll drag you round


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just sitting outside Nick the Butchers farm shop in Hartfield digesting a splendid meal of sausage roll followed by mint magnum.
> 
> 100k done. Just have to get home now and there are rather a lot of hills in the way.


You did a 100 miler the other weekend. Does that not count towards your 100k?


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> You did a 100 miler the other weekend. Does that not count towards your 100k?


I think like me @Dogtrousers is doing it as two separate challenges and not cross posting rides .Otherwise anyone who completes the Imperial ton challenge would automatically complete the metric ton and the half century challenges .


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> I think like me @Dogtrousers is doing it as two separate challenges and not cross posting rides .Otherwise anyone who completes the Imperial ton challenge would automatically complete the metric ton and the half century challenges .


Fair enough


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> I think like me @Dogtrousers is doing it as two separate challenges and not cross posting rides .*Otherwise anyone who completes the Imperial ton challenge would automatically complete the metric ton* and the half century challenges .


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> I think like me @Dogtrousers is doing it as two separate challenges and not cross posting rides


Ditto


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> I think like me @Dogtrousers is doing it as two separate challenges and not cross posting rides .*Otherwise anyone who completes the Imperial ton challenge would automatically complete the metric ton and the half century challenges* .



Nowt wrong with that


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2017)

Yes. I'm doing them separately. As people have said above. But if I have a bad month I will double count rather than drop out.

I'm also doing the Year Century Challenge on Strava (I'm Beet Root there) so todays ride was actually an imperial ton to go to that as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yes. I'm doing them separately. As people have said above. But if I have a bad month I will double count rather than drop out.
> 
> I'm also doing the Year Century Challenge on Strava (I'm Beet Root there) so todays ride was actually an imperial ton to go to that as well.



What is the Year Century Challenge? EDIT - found it


----------



## steverob (25 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well into month 2 now folks. 20 starters, 18 riders left after January, and unless I've missed it awaiting qualifying ride reports from @Dogtrousers @Elybazza61 @13 rider @steverob



Did my 100km today, but had to borrow a bike from @Sbudge to do it, as mine is in for repair at the LBS. My fault for leaving it so late in the month I suppose. Will post ride details in the proper thread in a few minutes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2017)

All updated. That was hilly. 2,179m (according to RidewithGPS - my preferred method) Started out into a very brisk headwind, turned around half way and before I could really start to appreciate the tailwind I hit the hills. I did a new (to me) hill - the B2026 from the South into Ashdown Forest. Probably the nearest thing to an alpine pass in this neck of the woods - over 6km of continuous climb. Not terribly steep, generally about 4%, but it went on ... and on ... and on.

My Garmin Oregon died, which just goes to show that Modern Things are Rubbish. Fortunately I had a steam-powered old fashioned Garmin 60 CSx in my saddlebag to carry on recording.

Edit: Before you antigarministas jump on this. The Oregon didn't die. The batteries ran out and I replaced the dead batteries with some more duds.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

Still in  report and challenge update to follow . 100km done in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman some of it into a brutal headwind


----------



## tallliman (26 Feb 2017)

Very nice company it was although I could've done without that wind!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

So Febs ride done was a repeat of Jan's ride as that was a trial run for today's Cyclechat ride . Lovely ride out to Wymondham Windmill cafe but a struggle back as the wind got up and we had a headwind most of the way back on we suffered about 7 miles on quite an exposed bit


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well into month 2 now folks. 20 starters, 18 riders left after January, and unless I've missed it awaiting qualifying ride reports from @Dogtrousers @Elybazza61 @13 rider @steverob



Will be posting mine from yesterday in a bit once I've finished watching WSB.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Feb 2017)

Report up on your ride thread and posted on the challenge thread.

Was a toughie with the wind and lack of regular riding but got the job done,now on to March.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Still in  report and challenge update to follow . 100km done in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman some of it into a brutal headwind



Told you I would drag you round it


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Told you I would drag you round it


Thanks for that especially the uphill bits


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Thanks for that especially the uphill bits



I didn't say which direction I would drag you


----------



## Sbudge (27 Feb 2017)

steverob said:


> Did my 100km today, but had to borrow a bike from @Sbudge to do it, as mine is in for repair at the LBS. My fault for leaving it so late in the month I suppose. Will post ride details in the proper thread in a few minutes.



Much Kudos to Steve for doing a century ride 'cold' on someone else's bike and brand new pedals. He even did a bunch of PRs...some into a 20mph headwind.


----------



## Sbudge (27 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yes. I'm doing them separately. As people have said above. But if I have a bad month I will double count rather than drop out.
> 
> I'm also doing the Year Century Challenge on Strava (I'm Beet Root there) so todays ride was actually an imperial ton to go to that as well.



I'm doing the same with the 50km and 100km challenges, so if I miss a 50 but do multiple 100s in a month I'll post one of them there instead (like this month).


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Feb 2017)

Oooh, just noticed a new contender appear on the ride thread @Cranky Knee Girl


----------



## Fiona R (27 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Oooh, just noticed a new contender appear on the ride thread @Cranky Knee Girl


Well I flogged my way throught the Strava Gran Fondos last year, and hear you don't get a cloth badge anymore. Still sulking. I only did it for the badge to sew on my hat! Am I too late for a 2016 star? 

Now I have found this Metric Century Challenge, after wondering what the stars were in others' signatures, and as I seem to be carrying on by default, I'm declaring!

Got to keep this cranky knee going after my epic challenging myself year last year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Feb 2017)

Welcome aboard @Cranky Knee Girl


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Mar 2017)

It seems @Milkfloat has gotten us underway for March I hope to get mine in on Tuesday, even have a route in mind covering largely new territory, so fingers crossed for nice weather


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2017)

I got my (first?) March ride in early - THIS ride with Littgull.


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Mar 2017)

Got my March ride in today, but it was totally unexpected. It was horrible out there this morning with wind and rain from 8am to 10:30am, so I just sat and waited hoping for a break to bag a 50km`er for the 50 km challenge. I set off just after 11am and after encountering just a few patches of light drizzle at the 15km mark I decided to risk it and see how things went. The rain gods seemed to be on my side (unlike the wind gods) and all went well even if slow. This ride was 4hrs 6mins compared to my last one of 3hrs 41mins, but i`m not worried about time, i`m just chuffed to get the miles in 

Bring on April


----------



## Fiona R (6 Mar 2017)

Phew...got round Gospel Pass Audax again on Saturday. more challenging weather for the second half inc Pass this year. Not quite sure how I got up the Pass into a very stiff headwind in one go, but I did. Less fit/well prepared than my first attempt last year so very happy.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Mar 2017)

Beautiful day in Cheshire on this Mon 6th March, so I rode my 100k. A very slow ride to Brereton Heath Nature Reserve, I've never been before, but ridden near it many times. The ride included a short 10% climb over the River Dane again, which spoilt my otherwise very, very extremely flat ride. Mow Cop castle is only a few miles away, but I leave the riding of that for the young guns nowadays.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Mar 2017)

Got mine in today, on a destination I wanted to get too for some time. Also turned into my longest ever ride at 70.8 miles


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Mar 2017)

It was verging on spring-like today. Excellent stuff. A rather windy instance of spring-like but nonetheless sunny and not actively cold. From that ride I have learnt that perhaps the half way point of a metric century - especially one which started with a substantial hillock and ended with a continuous series of steep little climbs culminating in the aptly named 'Silly Lane' - is not the ideal point to do thirty minutes of aerobic capacity intervals. There is doubtless a viewpoint which would say that that discovery was pretty obvious and didn't require testing. 

@ColinJ : that series of lanes down from the Cross of Greet to Wray is most definitely best approached from the top. It's rather hard work going the other way, but finishing up Silly Lane is pleasing, especially when combined with the signpost which points up it and says 'Bentham, easier way'. Given that the implicitly harder way is downhill and much shorter, I presume whoever designed that signpost was thinking of cars and the narrowness of the alternative route, not bikes.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Mar 2017)

OK, from this select community, I would like to seek advice or at least an opinion on distance versus height climb.
Down in sunny Devon (well yesterday was sunny; today we've had sea mist all day) I can get a hilly 100 or a 'flat (ie just less than 1000m) ride in. I don't go looking to avoid climbs, in fact quite often the reverse. But sometimes time presses. I shall do a 200 audax next next weekend and I like to look for alternate routes between the controls to that recommended. As a one-time regular orienteer I like considering alternatives and making route choices, and sometimes taking them. I acknowledge that there are other considerations eg: narrowness of road, road surface, nature of the downhill sections, navigation challenges, but let's leave those to one side.
*How many metres of climb is it worth doing to save a 1km or how many km is it worth to save 100m climbing?* 40? 50? 60? Imagine a pan flat 10km (not you, @Sea of vapours ). Say one would bowl along at 30kph = 20 minutes. Now throw in a 100m hill. 5km flat @ 30kph, 2.5km 4% climb @ 15kph and 2.5km down at 40kph. 24 minutes. So the 100m hill would 'cost' 2km on the flat.
What do you think?


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2017)

I'm taking this as purely intended to save time and ignoring any effect on tiredness or 'capacity to carry on'. I'll come back to the latter later. I'm also ignoring the 'not you, @Sea of vapours bit, but no-one else has responded so ... 

Your calculation is clearly correct for this theoretical 10km of road, but I think the angle of both the up and down portions is pertinent. At 4%, you're losing a lot of speed compared to flat on the uphill and not gaining an awful lot on the downhil. I'd contend that a steeper up and shallower down would be the most advantageous. For 10km with 100m, suppose the slope was 20% at 8kph, so that's 500m at 8kph, so 3.75 minutes. Then downhill at 40kph for 9.5km takes 14.25 minutes. Total 18 minutes, so you actually save time compared to the flat 10km - the 100m hill would 'cost' minus one and a third kilometres. None of that takes account of road conditions (whether you can go downhill at 40kph for example). Broadly, I think going up a short, steep thing and having a long downhill where you actually can go fast is going to incur a lower elapsed time. The opposite is very bad: going up gently, you'll lose lots of speed but for a long time so it's 'expensive' in time, though easy. 

This doesn't take account of how tiring each is though. 500m of 20% upward slope and then a long downhill is going to do a lot more 'damage' to your legs (mine anyway) than the flat version. It would work really well near the end of the 200km but could be a bad idea early on. I'd certainly opt for the 'really steep up, long down' in the last third, to shave time off, but I suspect donig it early on would result in slower overall time due to fatigue produced by the steep climb. 

Basically, there are an awful lot of variables, including your fitness for various sorts of slope. Personally, I think I'd find rolling along at 30kph on the flat endlessly more tiring than a saw tooth road with steep ascents and shallow descents, but I suspect that's atypical?


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Mar 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> OK, from this select community, I would like to seek advice or at least an opinion on distance versus height climb.
> Down in sunny Devon (well yesterday was sunny; today we've had sea mist all day) I can get a hilly 100 or a 'flat (ie just less than 1000m) ride in. I don't go looking to avoid climbs, in fact quite often the reverse. But sometimes time presses. I shall do a 200 audax next next weekend and I like to look for alternate routes between the controls to that recommended. As a one-time regular orienteer I like considering alternatives and making route choices, and sometimes taking them. I acknowledge that there are other considerations eg: narrowness of road, road surface, nature of the downhill sections, navigation challenges, but let's leave those to one side.
> *How many metres of climb is it worth doing to save a 1km or how many km is it worth to save 100m climbing?* 40? 50? 60? Imagine a pan flat 10km (not you, @Sea of vapours ). Say one would bowl along at 30kph = 20 minutes. Now throw in a 100m hill. 5km flat @ 30kph, 2.5km 4% climb @ 15kph and 2.5km down at 40kph. 24 minutes. So the 100m hill would 'cost' 2km on the flat.
> What do you think?


 
Yes

To be honest, I struggle to get anywhere near 1000m climbing on my 100km rides. My March one, for example, was only 723 metres in 70 miles, a rate of climbing which I consider normal around here on account of there not being many hills. I normally reckon on 10m/mile on an average challenge ride.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Mar 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> . . .purely intended to save time
> I think the angle of both the up and down portions is pertinent. . . . I'd contend that a steeper up and shallower down would be the most advantageous. . . . Broadly, I think going up a short, steep thing and having a long downhill where you actually can go fast is going to incur a lower elapsed time. The opposite is very bad: going up gently, you'll lose lots of speed but for a long time so it's 'expensive' in time, though easy.


Thank you for commenting (and I only said not you because you don't do 'flat', so far as I can see).
I agree the scarp slope then dip slope option is the most advantageous. How often has one thought: I've gained all this height (potential energy) and now it's going to be frittered away on hot brakes because the down hill can't be taken at full tilt, or it can but energy is disproportionately and uselessly lost to drag at the high speeds? Of course there are many variables, and you point out the individual's capability (mind and body) for steep hills or 'endless' flat, but you offered no answer, perhaps because the road surface, downhill 'straightness' and hill profile (steep/gentle) are greater determinants.
For example on this section from Askrigg to Lower Eskeleth, is it better to go through Reeth? Assume one can get up the double chevron hills!
I guess @cosmicbike looks for routes which offer as much climbing as the terrain will offer.


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Mar 2017)

Blood heck... two in two days for me 

I booked Friday off to get one in, but before going out I noticed a msg on strava inviting me out for a group ride with some Mercia CC lads and I didnt want to miss it. It looked like being a 80/85km ride near the end so i peeled off from the pack and said my goodbyes at the 75km mark to add the extra on for another metric ton. I wasnt sure how the legs would cope with today`s ride with club riders after doing yesterdays ride, but they performed well  averaging 17.2 mph. 

These CC monthly challenges are the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Mar 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> These CC monthly challenges are the best thing since sliced bread


Well done on two successive 'slices'. I'd just observe we have no idea of where you rode on any of your rides, as all you've posted are Strava links (drawing your attention to @cosmicbike 's original post).


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Mar 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Well done on two successive 'slices'. I'd just observe we have no idea of where you rode on any of your rides, as all you've posted are Strava links (drawing your attention to @cosmicbike 's original post).



Sorry about that. I`m a bit of a noob 

Will amend today`s post on the challenge thread.

Edit - all sorted


----------



## steverob (11 Mar 2017)

Well I didn't originally intend on posting in this thread today!

The route I'd planned was just over 50 miles, but while out I just started taking little detours here and there as I fancied them (it did help that the first half of my ride was mainly under the influence of a tail wind), which of course had the effect of bumping up my mileage. When I eventually got to the eastern outskirts of my home town, which typically means I've got about 1.5 miles to go to home, I find I'm already on 56 miles and figure to myself that it shouldn't be too hard to pick a longer route through town that will allow me to cross off March's 100km challenge earlier than planned. The trouble is, approaching home from a different direction to usual means all my normal cues of how far I've got to go are "off" and it's hard to judge how much more I need to do (especially as the legs are getting VERY tired now). It looked at one point that I was going to fall just short, so I went one extra lap around the block to be sure and my Garmin gave me 62.26 miles as my final total (100.2km), but once I uploaded it to Strava, it had increased it to 62.55 miles somehow - I'll take it no matter which is most accurate!

Annoyingly I did mess up on my route once and took a wrong turn that has denied me an extra Explorer square in VeloViewer - anyone who knows me, knows how obsessed I am with that challenge! Means I'll have to go back out that direction at some point to tick it off.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Mar 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> <SNIP>Of course there are many variables, and you point out the individual's capability (mind and body) for steep hills or 'endless' flat, but you offered no answer, perhaps because the road surface, downhill 'straightness' and hill profile (steep/gentle) are greater determinants.
> For example on this section from Askrigg to Lower Eskeleth, is it better to go through Reeth? Assume one can get up the double chevron hills!
> I guess @cosmicbike looks for routes which offer as much climbing as the terrain will offer.



I don't think there is a defnitive answer other than for an individual, and even that will vary accoridng to how the day is going and where within the route the possible detour is. That section you've shown, for example, could easily go either way in terms of time for me. Arriving at the decision point fresh, it's only a kilometre of steep road really, and it's a very nice route over the top and down to Langthwaite and I'd always go that way unless I was too tired to get up the initial steep 1km. Would I be quicker than going round via Reeth (twice as far, roughly)? Probably, but only marginally as the road surface is good to Reeth and then beyond it after the left turn. At the same time the descent on the short cut is not overly rapid - at least not for me. I would most certainly have done more 'damage' to my legs going the direct way, so I'd be more tired and if I was really short of time and had a way to go beyond Langthwaite I'd probably choose the longer route, which was your original question. Ignoring the time constraint, I'd surely go the short way, simply because it's nicer and more elegant as part of an overall route. 

It's fair to say that if the route were from Askrigg to Langthwaite and you were looking for the quickest then that would be to *not* go up Oxnop Scar in the first place, however! That's one of the hardest hills in the Dales. To minimise elapsed time, the way to go is straight along Wensleydale and over Grinton Moor, which is a much easier way to get to Reeth. 

The /nicest/ way betweent the two points is over Fleak Moss, then over the hill up from Low Row - the direct route.Excellent scenery and fun roads throughout, but the Fleak Moss ascent is even harder than Oxnop Scar and the descent is not - at least not safely - at all rapid. It's the shortest route, but for the majority of people slower than the Grinton Moor option by a considerable percentage (I know this from experience of doing both, in both directions). That said, if there was a pressing need and the finish point was Langthwaite, I supect I /could/, probably, do that fastest, but it woudl hurt a lot ! 

I stick with my orignail answer that there isn't a universal rule, that 'it depends....' in all cases.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Mar 2017)

Many thanks.
The section from Askrigg to Lower Eskeleth, is the first section of the second day of the Mille Pennines, having done 284km round the Lakes on Day 1 (starting at 10am) including Whinlatter, Hardknott and Wrynose Passes. The loop on Day 2 in 2017 is about 330km. In 2016 this section (via Reeth) was the cross Dales part (1600m in the first 70km). I wrapped at Kielder, halfway round (weather contributing but essentially not 'ard enough on the day; maybe food, maybe sleep).


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Mar 2017)

If there isn't a control between Askrigg and Lower Eskeleth then I'd recommend the Fleak Moss route, then left in Healaugh and over the other bump. That's the nicest way. This assumes that you want to start the day with 2.5km of 15% or so, with a 20%+ bit in the first few hundred metres ... I certainly would *not* go the Oxnop Scar route as that is several kilometres longer, less attractive (views and road) and almost as hard - it is definitely slower overall. For a gentler, similar time start to the day, go along to Castle Bolton and over Grinton Moor - you get a 10km warm-up and a much easier crossing into Swaledale. None of this makes that day anything but 'very hard' though. I recall looking at it when you did it last year.


----------



## tallliman (12 Mar 2017)

@steverob, glad it's not just me trying trying to tick off squares this year....got some very tricky ones to do which don't have roads, footpaths or bridleways across them! No clue what I'll do!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Mar 2017)

I had a ride to Mow Cop today, but obviously I took the easier route up Mow Lane, not the more difficult Station Road Route. Unfortunately, I had to get off my bike at Pot Bank and then gave up, but I'll be back next week to have another go and hopefully my old legs will get a bit further.

I was riding my dry weather bike, the no mudguards "Summer Bike". An old Reynold's 531 Competition frame and mostly Shimano 600. I've put a MTB triple on the front 42,32,22 to help the old legs.

Here's Mary's Church at Astbury just before the turning for Mow lane.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2017)

I was out at Chipping in the Ribble Valley again at the weekend and for the second time in a row I made a navigational error leaving the village. I used to ride out there quite a lot but I have been doing Waddington instead for the past 10 years or so and for some reason*** I can no longer retain that part of the Chipping route in my head. It isn't as if there are hundreds of roads to chose from either! 

Given my confusion near Dent on last year's Settle ride, I suspect that the old grey matter is slowly packing up. Never mind - I may bore you lot telling you the same things over and over, but I will never run out of good TV series and films to watch. I am currently rewatching _The Sopranos_ and most of the time it is as though I have never watched it before ...

I am trying not use my GPS for navigating routes that I should remember, but I need to work harder at committing routes to memory.

It turned out that the actual route was better than the planned one. I really like the road past the wild boar park and the steep climb from Whitewell to Cow Ark, so I think I will go that way deliberately next time. I can't get lost that way because there is a sign pointing the way as one leaves the village.

*** Possibly age-related. Or maybe it is the fact that I have been getting less than 4 hours sleep before my metric centuries ...?


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Mar 2017)

I think the four hours sleep could well be a major contributory factor!

Has that road from Whitewell to Cow Ark been resurfaced, perchance? I put a large, red, metaphorical cross on it the last time I came down it. 

Oh! And that's a major navigational ... 'anomaly' to head out on that road rather than the one I presume you intended, which is a teeny bit more direct to just about all points eastwards. Very nice road though, as you say.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> I think the four hours sleep could well be a major contributory factor!


It doesn't help! I am half awake all night and half asleep all day ... 



Sea of vapours said:


> Has that road from Whitewell to Cow Ark been resurfaced, perchance? I put a large, red, metaphorical cross on it the last time I came down it.


Yes. I commented to Blue Hills that it had probably been done because of the road closure on the other side of the Inn at Whitewell.



Sea of vapours said:


> Oh! And that's a major navigational ... 'anomaly' to head out on that road rather than the one I presume you intended, which is a teeny bit more direct to just about all points eastwards. Very nice road though, as you say.


What happened the previous time was that I wasn't concentrating, failed to take my left turn towards Whitewell, and ended up back below Longridge Fell.

This time, I saw that the road was heading towards Longridge Fell again and thought that I had made the same mistake so I 'did a Dent' and we u-turned, heading back to Chipping, expecting to see what would now be a right turn towards Whitewell. We ended up back in the village and saw the sign for the wild boar park and I had a vague recollection of seeing a sign for that when I had last taken the correct route so we went that way.

We got halfway along that road and it was obvious that we were on a _different_ wrong road but we were just passing the wild boar place and I knew where that road came out, and that we could get back up to Cow Ark by the steep climb so we carried on.

I checked my tracklog when I got in and could see exactly what we had done. The road to the wild boar park that I was thinking of was one just before the Hodder at Doeford Bridge.

We weren't bothered because the weather was ok, we had plenty of daylight hours left, and the scenery was great. It would have been different if we were out in a thunderstorm and desperate to get back!

I do normally use the GPS if there is any chance of getting lost.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> <snip description of Colin confusing one wrong road with a another, different, wrong road >
> I do normally use the GPS if there is any chance of getting lost.


Hmmm...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmmm...


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Mar 2017)

Saturday is looking good for a sixty miler. 
(Ok, 62.1371 miles to be correct)


----------



## tallliman (23 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Saturday is looking good for a sixty miler.
> (Ok, 62.1371 miles to be correct)



(Which you'll inevitably round up to 63 if on strava just in case....)


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Mar 2017)

Ticking along nicely folks, and 16 of us have posted rides through to March so far. Just waiting for @Dogtrousers @Rickshaw Phil and @Osprey to put their March rides up.
Over the worst of the weather now I hope, so here's looking forward to the April one in shorts and sleeves


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Mar 2017)

I have plans for Sunday, thanks @cosmicbike


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Saturday is looking good for a sixty miler.
> (Ok, 62.1371 miles to be correct)


It certainly _is_ round these here parts so I have a 103 km ride planned. The middle part of the route includes some roads which I have never ridden before (in Saddleworth) and others that I have not ridden for several years. It should be a good lumpy ride - about 2,300 metres of climbing according to my mapping software (which counts every little bump in the road), or about 1,750 metres of proper climbs.

PS I WILL be using my GPS for guidance this time!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2017)

Littgull was going to do the 103 km route with me but he has just got in touch to tell me that he has hurt his back so he will not be riding. Those hills would be a killer for anybody suffering with a bad back! 

Oh well, a few non-CC riders said that they might do the ride so I might still have some company.

It wouldn't be too bad doing it solo - it is the cold, wet and windy rides that I struggle to motivate myself for!


----------



## Osprey (24 Mar 2017)

Just completed my March metric century challenge and Strava Gran Fondo. Nice sunshine coinciding with my day off work but unfortunately a 17mph North Easterly wind which was pretty much a head wind all the way out. Return leg was great though. I was hoping todays ride was going to push the boundaries and exceed 80 miles which was to be my biggest ride yet but the wind put pay to that so it ended up a shorter route of 67 miles. Oh well, theres allways next month to try more miles.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2017)

I'm still doing a metric century ride tomorrow but my riding partners don't fancy the hillfest that I had planned so I said that I will do a rerun of my previous metric century to Chipping. I will keep my hilly Saddleworth ride until Littgull is over his back problems and ready to do it with me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Mar 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Ticking along nicely folks, and 16 of us have posted rides through to March so far. Just waiting for @Dogtrousers @Rickshaw Phil and @Osprey to put their March rides up.
> Over the worst of the weather now I hope, so here's looking forward to the April one in shorts and sleeves


I did mine at the start of the month so it's already up : https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...y-100km-a-month-challenge.211917/post-4709203


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Mar 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I did mine at the start of the month so it's already up : https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...y-100km-a-month-challenge.211917/post-4709203


So you did, my apologies for missing it. Slapped wrist


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

I did my 100 km ride to Chipping and back today today with my pal Bill.

Including 2 short stops at Spring Wood picnic centre and a longer one at Chipping, we did the 100 km in 5 hrs 45 mins. I was happy with that given that we had a headwind on the way back and there was about 1,400 m of climbing.

I think I spotted @Oldfentiger near Read on the return leg? I was feeling a bit tired so it didn't occur to me who the other rider was until I was about 50 metres further on, otherwise I would have said hello!

My fitness is definitely improving. Bill commented on how much quicker I was than on our last longish ride together but I need to lose about 10 kgs to stand a chance of keeping up with him on the harder climbs.


----------



## Oldfentiger (25 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I did my 100 km ride to Chipping and back today today with my pal Bill.
> 
> Including 2 short stops at Spring Wood picnic centre and a longer one at Chipping, we did the 100 km in 5 hrs 45 mins. I was happy with that given that we had a headwind on the way back and there was about 1,400 m of climbing.
> 
> ...


 It was indeed me, with the Missis about 50 yards behind.
By the time I'd realised it was you we had passed. I did say hello though, as I do to every passing cyclist, cos I'm a sociable git.
We'd been up to Crown point and back.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> It was indeed me, with the Missis about 50 yards behind.
> By the time I'd realised it was you we had passed. I did say hello though, as I do to every passing cyclist, cos I'm a sociable git.
> We'd been up to Crown point and back.


Hiya, Phil! 

Checking out the Singing Ringing Tree?



I said hello to lots of cyclists today but I was starting to flag a little by the time we passed so the automatic greeting was a bit too slow to come to my lips ...


----------



## Oldfentiger (25 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Hiya, Phil!
> 
> Checking out the Singing Ringing Tree?
> 
> ...



It wasn't singing or ringing today due to lack of wind. How did you conjure up a headwind?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> It wasn't singing or ringing today due to lack of wind. How did you conjure up a headwind?


I got tired! 

It wasn't bad compared to a lot of days recently, but I had been riding at about 1 mph above my comfort zone since 10:00 and eventually even the slightest hint of non-favourable wind made its presence felt.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Mar 2017)

March done. Late start due to clocks going funny. (Why the hell do they do that? The only possible purpose is to confuse people). I hit the hills, going up Toys first from the North, then nipping down to Ashdown Forest and Kidd's Hill, then Toy's again from the South and Hogtrough, I may not be as amply supplied with hills as some of the Northern CCers, but I still managed to clock up 1700m of climb.

It's spring!






Nice to see lots more cyclists out and about not just the hardcore roadies.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Mar 2017)

And that's a full house for March, well done all


----------



## graham bowers (31 Mar 2017)

Well, I arrived late to the party but 3 in March. Edited to add a photo at Wetton Mill, Derbyshire, the far point of Thursday's group ride with Derby CTC.













Wetton Mill, Derbyshire



__ graham bowers
__ 31 Mar 2017


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2017)

Welcome aboard


graham bowers said:


> Well, I arrived late to the party but 3 in March.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2017)

Hi @graham bowers welcome . Some local roads to me I live in Anstey and ride out Bosworth way quite alot . I also organise Cyclechat forum rides with some local riders from south Derbyshire keep an eye out in the forum rides section your more than welcome


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Mar 2017)

graham bowers said:


> Well, I arrived late to the party but 3 in March.



I see that some of your rides start and finish in Moira. I`m less than a stones throw away in Overseal 

Give me a shout if you fancy a few miles together


----------



## graham bowers (1 Apr 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> I see that some of your rides start and finish in Moira. I`m less than a stones throw away in Overseal
> Give me a shout if you fancy a few miles together





13 rider said:


> Hi @graham bowers welcome . Some local roads to me I live in Anstey and ride out Bosworth way quite alot . I also organise Cyclechat forum rides with some local riders from south Derbyshire keep an eye out in the forum rides section your more than welcome



Thanks gents. It would be nice to ride with fellow forumites - it looks like I'm quite a bit slower at the moment though - although hopefully doing the right things to get less slow (apart from getting younger). On local 50 Km rides I'm at around 20 Kph on my touring bike so potentially a tad quicker on my roadbike (and a lot slower on my Dawes Kingpin ;-)) Lets see how it goes on the forthcoming Easter Sunday ride.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Apr 2017)

An April ride done and dusted. 30 miles of fairly nasty headwind, eventually finding some new to me roads. One horrible/lovely shirt sharp climb to wake the legs, I will have to go back and visit that. A bad bit of route planning meant some free styling to get around the off-road section down a farm track, but soon back on my route. The mainly tail wind home was nice though.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2017)

I've got started on my April rides, I had a go at climbing Mow Cop again, but I gave up again, it's far to steep 25% max, so on my way back I rode up The wizard, a nice and easy 11% max, a great day out, a mainly flat Cheshire 70+miler.






Mow Cop Crossing. Luckily, I had to stop until the train passed and have a breather. There's my 531c Reynold's steel framed bike, comfy.


----------



## tallliman (4 Apr 2017)

@GuyBoden, there's a level crossing part the way up?


----------



## graham bowers (4 Apr 2017)

Good ride up to Carsington Water today, light headwind becoming a bit stronger made for a nice tailwind home, 118.6 Km. Had a bit of an adventure on the way home between Burton on Trent and Swadlincote as the OSM cycle map indicates cycleways that are actually gated off tracks (not rights of way), but where there's a will there's a way! I've worked out a better route for that bit for the future.












Carsington Water



__ graham bowers
__ 4 Apr 2017


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Apr 2017)

This Spring stuff is good; a nice change from perpetually wet roads, near-icy temperatures and wetness falling from the sky. That said, I did manage to select a route today which left about 25km at the end directly into the still-very-cold wind, which certainly lacked a high score on the 'cunning planning' scale. Descending from the Cross of Greet saw me actually covering my face fully due to the windchill.

I also found out why I'd mentally noted the northern road from Newton-in-Bowland to Cow Ark as one to be avoided. It wasn't the surface, it was the unremitting series of steep hills. I distinctly recalled thinking ''$%*£^&' at one particular point the first time I went along there as a wall-like road hove into view at the top of the preceding steep bit - and I thought exactly the same on this second trip along there. I only went along there as @ColinJ mentioned something about a Cow Ark road being resurfaced late last year. Still, it added a few hundred metres of climb so that was 'good' :-)

All in all though, very nice to be trundling about in April conditions.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2017)

@Sea of vapours and I organise a 100 km forum ride from Settle out into the Yorkshire Dales every year at the start of July. This year's outing is pencilled in for Saturday, 1st. He has come up with a great-looking route again - it will be pretty tough, but well worth making a trip to Yorkshire for. Why don't you get your July metric centuries in with us?


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> @Sea of vapours and I organise a 100 km forum ride from Settle out into the Yorkshire Dales every year at the start of July. This year's outing is pencilled in for Saturday, 1st. He has come up with a great-looking route again - it will be pretty tough, but well worth making a trip to Yorkshire for. Why don't you get your July metric centuries in with us?



Will there be any hills on the route? 

Full credit to all the riders using steep routes for their 100km rides, I feel a bit embarrassed about my easy, peasy, flat, Cheshire rides.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Will there be any hills on the route?
> 
> Full credit to all the riders using steep routes for their 100km rides, I feel a bit embarrassed about my easy, peasy, flat, Cheshire rides.


Unfortunately, no! SoV was looking for some decent climbs for us to tackle but the Yorkshire Dales are notoriously flat so will have to put up with these little bumps instead ...


----------



## tallliman (5 Apr 2017)

If I could descend with any confidence, I'd be up there in a shot....like climbing but not fast or technical descents.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2017)

tallliman said:


> If I could descend with any confidence, I'd be up there in a shot....like climbing but not fast or technical descents.


Simple solution to that: descend slowly, or slower, at whatever speed you're comfortable with. There are certainly several downhills on that route but mostly they're steep and short so going down them slowly makes little difference to overall elapsed time. i.e. don't worry that you'll be slowing the group down since you won't!


----------



## tallliman (5 Apr 2017)

Send me the route and I'll see what I think! Steep is the main problem unless they are dead straight.

Need to spend a day in the peaks at some point this year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Apr 2017)

You tempted me enough to look at the practicality of getting to Settle. 

It's completely impractical, so I'm safe. Phew.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2017)

Impractical rather than impossible - there's a window of opportunity there ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Apr 2017)

It would need more brownie points than I can accrue in a year!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It would need more brownie points than I can accrue in a year!


If you start the process now then you might have enough by the time of the 2018 edition!


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> If you start the process now then you might have enough by the time of the 2018 edition!


Lawn mowing done last night. It's a start.


----------



## graham bowers (11 Apr 2017)

Sunday 9th Nottingham ride took the delightful off road trail from Shardlow to Nottingham mostly along the Trent, just over 20 Km. Well, delightful on 32mm tyres but perhaps not on 23's! Lovely in the sunshine (legs out and sun cream on) and saw an abundance of Orange Tip butterflies. One I'd definitely do again.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Apr 2017)

Lawn mowing? Sunshine? Butterflies? All most strange, these phenomena. A butterfly transported here would soon find itself travelling alarmingly rapidly towards the east coast. Spring in the Dales seems to have reverted to 'windy with the threat of rain' once more. Still, my route today was cunningly designed to only have 20-30mph headwind on downhill sections; all but about 10km anyway, so that worked out really rather nicely for a change


----------



## graham bowers (16 Apr 2017)

Well, the 109 Km ride logged today was on the Leicestershire group ride. The groupees, being younger and faster, looked after me graciously - but I did push harder than usual and increased the average speed over 100 Km by about 4 Kph, which only goes to show how lazy I had been previously ;-)) A brilliant day!


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2017)

graham bowers said:


> Well, the 109 Km ride logged today was on the Leicestershire group ride. The groupees, being younger and faster, looked after me graciously - but I did push harder than usual and increased the average speed over 100 Km by about 4 Kph, which only goes to show how lazy I had been previously ;-)) A brilliant day!


April's done ! Glad you enjoyed it Graham . Next one is in planning mode


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2017)

graham bowers said:


> Well, the 109 Km ride logged today was on the Leicestershire group ride. The groupees, being younger and faster, looked after me graciously - but I did push harder than usual and increased the average speed over 100 Km by about 4 Kph, which only goes to show how lazy I had been previously ;-)) A brilliant day!



Groupees


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Mays done as above . Glad you enjoyed Graham .Next one is in the planning stages



May? You're that fast you've gone back to the future


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> May? You're that fast you've gone back to the future


You'd think I now the date  it's been a long day family all gone now beer o clock
Posted editted now


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Apr 2017)

2 in 2 days for me after going over a month without one. Today`s was a cracking forum meet up with my groupees @13 rider , @Supersuperleeds , @tallliman , @graham bowers and Andy 

It was @13 rider 50th birthday today and his sister put on a wonderful spread to feed the starving masses that piled through her door. Big kudos to her and the rest of your family @13 rider for making us feel so welcome 

Happy birthday buddy 

Today was a good day


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2017)

I think some of you need reminding that it is a metric century a _MONTH_ not a metric century a _WEEK_!  

I'm doing better than I expected to (and 100+ km rides coming up the next couple of weekends too) but some of you are relentlessly churning them out!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I think some of you need reminding that it is a metric century a _MONTH_ not a metric century a _WEEK_!
> 
> I'm doing better than I expected to (and 100+ km rides coming up the next couple of weekends too) but some of you are relentlessly churning them out!



No kidding. I've managed 2 so far this month, my 'planned' challenge ride plus the first trip out with a local Club (which was actually less that 60 miles, but I did 6 miles to get to the start)..


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Apr 2017)

Rode to Giant's Wood today, but there was no Giant, he must have gone out shopping.

Easiest 100km I've done this year, plenty of sunshine, no wind, nothing even remotely resembling a hill.





Turning for Giant's Wood Lane.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2017)

I have only just realised that cosmicbike started a 2017 metric century a month chatzone which is running in parallel with this one, which explains why posts seem to mysteriously disappear and reappear later!


----------



## tallliman (18 Apr 2017)

Might be worth getting a mod to lock one!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2017)

Which one though!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2017)

Merge them and keep this one I'd say. The imperial lot have just one thread.
And having yearly chat threads isn't really necessary.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2017)

(Punches a few buttons and pulls big lever) Tadaaa. Threads merged.


----------



## tallliman (18 Apr 2017)

Thanks! All is sorted until the end of the year no doubt!


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Apr 2017)

Magic, and saves me starting a new one next year..


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Apr 2017)

Hold on, what's happened to my opening post from the 2017 thread? I was tracking this years participants on there....


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Apr 2017)

OK, I found it.


cosmicbike said:


> A place to discuss entries in the https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2017-metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge.211917/
> 
> Photo's, issues and general all round pat on the backs welcomed, especially for us that are having a go at this one for the first time...
> 
> ...


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Apr 2017)

Oh, would be nice to reply if you're putting your name in the frame for this years challenge, so one can keep track. I'll start (Bracket month indicates challenge ride completed & logged on the thread).
20 starters.

@cosmicbike (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Sea of vapours (Jan/Feb/Feb/Apr)
@Dogtrousers (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@ColinJ (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Donger (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Milkfloat (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Lilliburlero (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@steverob (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Rickshaw Phil (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Osprey (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Elybazza61 (Jan/Feb/Mar)
@GuyBoden (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Goonerobes (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Ajax Bay (Jan/Feb/Mar)
@tallliman (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Sbudge (Jan/Feb/Mar)
@StuartG (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@13 rider (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Cranky Knee Girl (Jan/Feb/Mar)


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2017)

I'm in for 2017 but I'm also doing the Imperial ton and not cross posting rides so this is a fall back challenge but trying to do the triple 50km,100km and 100m . If i fail one it will probably be this one . Main target is the Imperial ton


----------



## StuartG (22 Apr 2017)

Doing the metric ton but also the 50m/km challenge as insurance as I did on 2016. As above I'm not cross posting rides. Fingers crossed for a warm December!


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2017)

OK, so "Evil Sod of the Month" in April goes to whoever did the route maps for the Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive. The course itself was lovely but the promised 2000ft of climbing was actually very nearly 4000ft. Now I normally love the hills but on this occasion I set out much faster than I otherwise would to go for a fast average pace. Net result was I turned in a good time but was completely exhausted by the end.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2017)

StuartG said:


> Doing the metric ton but also the 50m/km challenge as insurance as I did on 2016. As above I'm not cross posting rides. Fingers crossed for a warm December!



Yep, me too. Not cross-posting but sometimes I may put a century ride in the 50km thread instead if I don't get around to doing a 'shorter' ride but do multiple century rides in the month.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2017)

Sbudge said:


> OK, so "Evil Sod of the Month" in April goes to whoever did the route maps for the Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive. The course itself was lovely but the promised 2000ft of climbing was actually very nearly 4000ft. Now I normally love the hills but on this occasion I set out much faster than I otherwise would to go for a fast average pace. Net result was I turned in a good time but was completely exhausted by the end.


Ride organisers are sadists and always back load the climbs as your elevation shows but you think they could get the elevation about right .


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Apr 2017)

StuartG said:


> Doing the metric ton but also the 50m/km challenge as insurance as I did on 2016. As above I'm not cross posting rides. Fingers crossed for a warm December!


 Same for me. I've done, unusually, 2 metric centuries this month but am keen not to use one of them for the metric half attempt, so need to get out this week whilst I've got a few days off.


----------



## Donger (23 Apr 2017)

It's the century or nothing for me. I've done a couple of spare ones, just to lose the reputation of being that guy who just scrapes over the line with the minimum 12 rides every year. If I'm due to do an epic ride near the end of a month, it is quite nice to get a qualifying ride in early to get one in the bank. Hope to do 15 to 18 of them in all this year.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2017)

Doing the Imperial primarily and recording those rides in the Metric challenge too, so I am cross posting unlike some. 

The Imperial Challenge only counts the first qualifying ride in the month though so bonus rides (when I get round to some) will be listed in the Metric Challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2017)

I'm keeping my 50 km and 50 mile rides in the other challenge and my 100+ km rides in this one.

I'd love to have a go at the imperial century a month but don't fancy long hilly rides in the winter. I would have to do repeated tedious trips up and down the local valley A-roads to get 100 miles in without significant hills.



13 rider said:


> Ride organisers are sadists and always back load the climbs ...




Profile of my forum ride yesterday ...


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Profile of my forum ride yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 349132



Looks lovely. I don't mind a hilly (or very hilly ride) I just like to know in advance! :-)


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2017)

Well done @graham bowers that's impressive milage for April . Slow and steady but your racking up the miles or kms .


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Looks lovely. I don't mind a hilly (or very hilly ride) I just like to know in advance! :-)


I always load the gpx file for any new route into my mapping software and generate a profile like the one that I posted above. If I can't find a file for it, I plot the route myself. Most organisers do provide the files these days though.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I always load the gpx file for any new route into my mapping software and generate a profile like the one that I posted above. If I can't find a file for it, I plot the route myself. Most organisers do provide the files these days though.



I think they changed the route to be honest. I've just compared the provided GPX with my actual data and there's a huge difference in climbing shown. I think the "Evil Sod" award was deserved.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Apr 2017)

Donger said:


> I'm due to do an epic ride near the end of a month


Which epic ride is that, @Donger?


----------



## Donger (23 Apr 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Which epic ride is that, @Donger?


Did it yesterday with @Banjo. Started between Cardiff and Newport and rode some cracking back lanes up to Abergavenny before taking on the mighty Tumble and then meandering back again. What a beautiful ride, and cracking weather too. 69 miles and a mountain.I'd been looking forward to it for a couple of months, and it was worth the wait. Will be going back to Wales as often as I can. At least 5 of my favourite 20 rides ever have been when I've ventured into Wales.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Oh, would be nice to reply if you're putting your name in the frame for this years challenge, so one can keep track. I'll start (Bracket month indicates challenge ride completed & logged on the thread).
> 20 starters.
> 
> @cosmicbike (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
> ...


I'm doing metric ton again.

April has ground to a halt for personal reasons, missed our local LVIS bristol Bash Audax on 2nd April. Managed to scrape in a flat club ride to keep my oar in last weekend. Hopefully things will be a bit better cycling wise next month.


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Apr 2017)

I've done* two* easy flat 100km rides already this week, while practising getting lower on the hoods. Not too bad, for an old man on a bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Apr 2017)

@cosmicbike (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Sea of vapours (Jan/Feb/Feb/Apr)
@Dogtrousers (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@ColinJ (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Donger (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Milkfloat (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Lilliburlero (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@steverob (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Rickshaw Phil (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Osprey (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Elybazza61 (Jan/Feb/Mar)?
@GuyBoden (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Goonerobes (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Ajax Bay (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@tallliman (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Sbudge (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@StuartG (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@13 rider (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
@Cranky Knee Girl (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)

Full house with the exception of @Elybazza61, can't find a ride in the challenge section..


----------



## steverob (30 Apr 2017)

@cosmicbike You can remove me from the list if you want - because of the injuries resulting from my crash (see the Half Century Chatzone thread for more details), there's no way I'll be able to complete a 100km ride in May.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Apr 2017)

steverob said:


> @cosmicbike You can remove me from the list if you want - because of the injuries resulting from my crash (see the Half Century Chatzone thread for more details), there's no way I'll be able to complete a 100km ride in May.


Sorry chap, I did read it but didn't put 2 + 2 together. Hopefully you fix quickly, and maybe keep your hat in the half century challenge


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2017)

Mays done gone early this month . Normal do the Imperial ton first but that's planned for next week so took the opportunity to get a metric ton in 71.8 miles Anstey to Market Harborough back to Anstey


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 May 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> @cosmicbike (Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr)
> 
> 
> Full house with the exception of @Elybazza61, can't find a ride in the challenge section..



Yep,didn't get one done I'm afraid;new job(working in a bike shop) means I get less time for long rides and other life stuff has got in the way too.

Well done to all who have though.


----------



## tallliman (1 May 2017)

Shame that life thing, always getting in the way!

Ticked off this months ton today with a nice ride to Cafe Ventoux. No matter how many times I go, I always get frustrated at the amount of hills round that way!


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2017)

tallliman said:


> Shame that life thing, always getting in the way!
> 
> Ticked off this months ton today with a nice ride to Cafe Ventoux. No matter how many times I go, I always get frustrated at the amount of hills round that way!


Rolling isnt it I had a few surprise ramps leading to Glooston today


----------



## tallliman (1 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Rolling isnt it I had a few surprise ramps leading to Glooston today



Rolling is too nice a word for it!! Also, a lot of the descents aren't wide and straight so I can't pick up speed on them!


----------



## cosmicbike (3 May 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Yep,didn't get one done I'm afraid;new job(working in a bike shop) means I get less time for long rides and other life stuff has got in the way too.
> 
> Well done to all who have though.



Oh well, at least it's more important things getting in the way. Another go next year perhaps...


----------



## Milkfloat (9 May 2017)

After an interesting ride yesterday (for me anyway), I thought I would write a small report. May was looking like a scheduling nightmare as I am abroad for a lot of it and then have kids birthdays and other 'annoying' commitments. Well yesterday, I needed to be at a funeral, but that was just after lunch, leaving the morning free. So Sunday night, I made sure to put my bike in the back of the car to travel to Kent and planned a route.

It was not an ideal day as it was windy and had some drizzle, but beggars cannot be choosers. So first things first, potholes. I had forgotten how bad the roads of northern Kent were, I felt like it was training for Paris Roubaix, the roads in a lot of places were horrific - continuous nasty potholes, not lethal but enough to have you and the bike bouncing around and weaving continuously. It really is enough to put me off riding in this area completely. The worst of it was between Herne Bay and Faversham. In this short stretch I lost a water bottle twice.

After clearing Faversham I headed into the small lanes trying to avoid rush hour on the main roads. These were undulating and narrow with lots of blind bends and gravel meaning that progress was slow, but it was still enjoyable although I did worry about getting back for 11am.

My route had too many small lanes in the woods, great for seeing Bluebells, but bad for progress and it hid what would have been a very healthy tailwind. Frustration peaked when I came to a closed road with no signs or diversion. I had to hop off the bike and hike through the woods to the side of the road for about a quarter of a mile.

After that it was time to head north, into the wind, with a schedule to meet. I picked up more of a main road and some lovely new tarmac, so it was TT time, all too soon it was back onto the more minor roads with the annoying blind bends, but luckily when I got to about 10 miles from home it opened up a bit. I made it back with a few minutes to spare, but in a slower time than I expected.

Next time I come back it will be with the mountain bike, but I am not sure 26" wheels will be big enough to roll out of the potholes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2017)

Curiously enough the section of ride with the bluebells, gravel, and wiggly lanes was exactly the same section that I rode a week or so ago (strava). I can imagine it would be a bit frustrating if you had half an eye on the clock, but I like it round there.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2017)

steverob said:


> @cosmicbike You can remove me from the list if you want - because of the injuries resulting from my crash (see the Half Century Chatzone thread for more details), there's no way I'll be able to complete a 100km ride in May.


Just catching up with this after a few days away. I wish you all the best for a quick recovery and hope you are okay with the half century ride if you do go for it.


----------



## Osprey (20 May 2017)

Completed my first sportive today at the age of 50. The Tour of Pembrokeshire 63 miles with 4600ft climbing. No particular long climbs but lots of steep descents followed immediately by steep ascents, one after the other with little recovery time and a 16 mph headwind to finish with. Have to say the event was superbly organised and marshalled with an impressive selection of locally produced food at the feed station. When I crossed the finishing line I don't think the legs had another mile in them. I'm completely in awe with you guys who regularly knock out mega mile runs. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703


----------



## graham bowers (20 May 2017)

Is it OK to include overseas rides please? Off to Switzerland for a few days next week and may get over 100Km in if the legs can stand the climbing for long enough ;-))


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 May 2017)

Osprey said:


> mega mile runs


With apologies to those who look at the audax forum thread, having put some effort (unusually) into a ride report, here's how the '6 pointer' ride went.
13/14 May: 600km + 6681m
Bryan Chapman Memorial audax
Nice big breakfast; got to start in good time; no queues for registration; sorted drop bag. Looked for @tatr without success.

Starting at 6am I eased into what I think was the second group on the road, a select crew (15?) through Abergavenny which broke up on the climb up over to Talgarth. With another rider at the top my RD cable broke so I drafted down that long descent to Bronllys, on a 67" (longest) gear. Knowing the Honey cafe would be busy I controlled (08:30 - ave 29kph) at the 'Premier' shop (about 300m into Bronllys - ripe bananas), pulled the cable out and ditched it, stowed the outer, and screwed the lower limit screw to force the chain into the middle (42t) ring. I took the minor road on the east side of the Wye valley (same as the route back and the Brevet Cymru) rather than bashing up the A470 trunk road for 20km. Back on routesheet route I stopped to remove underhat, buff and swap into mitts and then tagged on to a couple coming past. In Rhayader I diverted off to Clive Powell Bikes bought a new cable and fitted it (15 minutes but included a coffee). Made Llanidloes by 11:25 (25kph), took a look at the queue and controlled at the Coop along the road - chicken and mushroom slice.

Rode off with Peter Simon up the hills to Staylittle and left onto the mountain road: spectacular views and exhilarating descent to Forge – punctuated by a stand off with two lambs who showed no fear, till I hollered and my brakes squealed: they shot off up the bank. Through Machynlleth and up the Corris climb, I rode for a while with a lady who identified herself as my local police inspector - she had stopped to find a decent coffee as I went past - too strong for me up the hill after a while, though. Round Cader Idris and all the way up to Cross Foxes before swooping down, bypassing Dolgellau to King's: the turning came earlier than expected but a 30" gear saw me steadily up the double chevrons and on up the valley to the YH control (14:16, 25kph). I had the full menu: super soup, rat and couscous (with self-added pepperoni slices (40g)) and apple pie and custard. Made to feel very welcome by those manning the control and kitchen. Accessed drop bag but really I could have done without. Considered taking/donning over-boots but decided I was going to be fast enough (qv) to miss most of the rain (forecast for 9pm).

On the road to Arthog passed Peter Simon again and rode through Barmouth going round by the sailing club (I have done numerous Three Peaks Yacht Races which start there) and rode in a three up to Harlech. Stopped at the Spar shop and then climbed up to my booked B&B to check in. Leaving Harlech I joined another small group for a while, across the Penrhyndeudraeth bridge and pressed on, eventually alone, through Beddgelert and up Nant Gwynant and left to Pen-y-pass (info control). Seriously fast but assured down to Llanberis and shortly across the Menai Straits to the control (1851 – 90km in 3:15 = 28kph).

After some more food, left at 1915 with the rain forecast for 9. Once on the Beddgelert road the SSW wind was full ahead and spiced with rain which came and went to start with. Caught up with a young lady from Sidcup who professed herself weary but was riding well. Rode together to Penrhyndeudraeth where our paths parted. Rather than return south via Trawsfynydd I had resolved to go back round by the coast (more exposed but crucially where I was to stop). Made it to Harlech at 10:04pm so less than 2 hours rain and less than an hour of increasing darkness - my main light stayed in the bag. Overall 350km done in elapsed time (ie including stops) of 16:04 (21.8kph) and rolling time of 13:48 ~25kph (NB: The wind had been mostly with us.)

Shower, snack, and bed for 5 1/2 hours. Breakfast and away by 5am, with the warmth of morning, just as the sun was due to rise (sunrise = 05:20). Bit slow into a headwind going south high above the coast, though. After the Barmouth bridge I stayed on the well surfaced (but not tarmac) Mawddach Trail along the estuary side and cut up to King’s getting there at 06:25. Previous ‘chat’ suggested 7am was a good time to leave with 220km to go. I bounced through, though the trail had filled my mudguards. Diverted through Dolgellau and up the Tabor (old?) road to Cross Foxes, stopping to clear out the mudguards before the steep and sustained hill. I’m sure the A370 is easier, but if there’s a minor road I prefer to climb that, than on the main road, at whatever time of day. Downhill another matter. Went well up to Ochr y Bwlch col, stopped to get a jacket and gloves on for the smooth, fast (for me - 80kph?) descent, with a bit of spitting rain. The A470 turns east at Cemmaes Road so that meant a tailwind to the next control. Caught (and shaken out of laziness) by a guy from Islington who led me to the control at Aberhafesp (0945 – 69km in 3:10 including 40 minutes' and 300m climb out of Dolgellau). Brilliant set up there with the Community Centre kitchen well organised and offering a range of breakfast treats. Cereal then bacon, beans, tomatoes on toast, coffee did it for me. In and out in 25 minutes, and the day had warmed up a bit. Looking forward to the climb out of Newtown.

Just out of Newtown, rather than sticking to and climbing on the A483 trunk road, I took the Dolfor road, which is again steeper but shorter and eventually (4km?) spits you back into the traffic, which was not heavy, to complete the climb. Slowly caught by a couple from Bristol Audax. The A483 is an interesting road. You look ahead to see where on the skyline the road might pass, only to find that it goes off round the side of the hills ahead; and again; and again. We had to descend eventually and south into Llandrindod Wells – a (the?) ‘high’ town in Wales. Controlled at 12:30. The Hafren Bistro looked inviting but there was a queue so I hopped it to Greggs and had an excellent tomato soup and roll. Greggs had removed salt cellars/sachets and on request “did not have any salt”, which I would like to have added to the soup. Part of their healthy eating drive. There was plenty of sugar available though, in the redundant ‘condiments’ trays: three different types.

105km to go then. Headed south alone but teamed up with Tom from Cambridge outside Buith Wells – we rode together to the end. One of my back lights jumped off outside Crickhowell and by the time I’d got back it’d been run over. I assume the plastic clip securing it to the saddlebag loop failed. Plastic fatigue?

Picked up another rider but stopped in Abergavenny for a quick rest and reorg and blagged some peanuts off a sportive support table set up by the roadside. Swift ride to Usk and steady up the long hill, passed before the top by a fast group of 8. When we got to the top people were coming up the other way saying that there'd been a bad motorcycle accident and the road was closed closed. We diverted off north to pick up the Devauden road, which was a bit of a maze and a section of 1:7 climb but once on it, a fast run down to Chepstow, joining the main road only 100m north of the route. Also helped get the distance up to 600 and reached the Arrivee at 17:55. Met @tatr at the finish.

Thank you to Ritchie and Claire and all those (King’s, Menai Bridge, Aberhafesp and Bulwark) who helped make (and keep) this event in the premier league.

BCM audax completed in 36 hours elapsed, 25 hours rolling time (so 24kph average), 4 hours of stops during the days, and a 7 hour sleep stop. Climb was 6680m over the 600km. A bit slower than this will be fine for LEL and on the first 600km of LEL the climb is (only) about 4000m: 20kph average during the days with 6 hours sleep stops (x 4) will get me round 1436km in 96 hours.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 May 2017)

graham bowers said:


> Is it OK to include overseas rides please?


All the rides you count need to be on Planet Earth. Lunar centuries cannot be allowed (and anyway I suspect grip would be a problem).


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 May 2017)

I certainly have in the past and can't see any plausible reason not to.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 May 2017)

I'm back from my hols in Madeira, so I'm hoping to get a 100k in before the end of this week/month, unless my legs have forgotten how to pedal. 

_Edit:
May ride done on the 23rd, legs are not at their best._


----------



## Fiona R (22 May 2017)

Oh good, foreign rides allowed cos I was counting them anyway. Just had two weeks in France, not just cycling, rode alternate days, weather not great, cold northerly winds but did manage to ride on dry days. In fact it's gorgeous now we're home! Got my 100km in on a ride round Cote Sauvage on Sat 13th, but also did a lap of Ile de Ré 98.5km on Mon 15th and a loop down Cognac way of 90km on Weds 17th. First two with three course table d'hote and a glass or two of wine half way round! Cote Sauvage was in long sleeves, it was glorious here apparently.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 May 2017)

Bit late in, but the May challenge ride completed today in fantastic weather. Nice to have some company too, todays ride completed with a workmate who likes a similar pace.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2017)

Actual, no argument, lovely weather today. Worthy of recording that I thought. It was a tad windy but my route largely took advantage of that with the into-wind bits being predominantly also downhill.

Plus, I encountered only 19 moving cars and about six assorted agricultural vehicles in the entire 105km. It's not usually a large number but that is noteworthily low


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 May 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2017 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._
> When you add a post, copy all of the rides from your previous post so that your latest post contains all of your rides.


It is great to see so many riders accepting this challenge and the number who are riding more than just one per month. I am genuinely interested in where people are riding and look for interesting route choices and implicit recommendations for 'good' roads. However.
At the risk of not just being recognised but also 'called out' (is that the modern vernacular) as a grumpy old man, I'm going to make a point that I have been restraining myself from making for a few months, so here goes.
The imperial century people (of whom I am one this year - not double counting) invite participants to record (only) their 'first' century of the month by editing their original (ie January) post. In the metric century crew we invite participants to record each 100km+ ride as a new post, pasting their previous post in. This creates more posts, which is fine.
But this thread later in the year ie from April onwards, risks becoming less attractive if "the Rules" are not followed. Specifically the 'rule' being wantonly and (imo) lazily broken is the specification "one ride per line". If people don't adhere to this, the posts become long and unwieldy, which impacts on the thread and its readers (ie you (all) and me). The 'more than 2 line' merchants know who they are and substantial 'adaption' would be required. (note I am not naming them - if the hat fits; etc). But with very little effort the following posters could get each of their rides down to one line (and see the ways of doing this listed below): @Donger @Osprey @13 rider - and join the good practice brigade (qv).
On the plus side have a look at my, @Sea of vapours, @Sbudge, @StuartG or @Goonerobes posts for examples of good practice.
I offer the following suggestions to those who have difficulty:
1) Avoid blank lines.
2) Embed links (eg Stava, RwGPS) in the distance as opposed to as a 'stand-alone' paste. You do this as follows: block the distance (eg 107km) and click the 'link' icon (seventh along in tool bar immediately above), swap windows to your route recording and copy the link, revert to CC - the pop-up window you've left there - and then paste in the hyperlink.
3) This is the Metric Century challenge - no "miles". 3 characters more than 'km'; 4 if you count the space.
4) Itinerary ie list of places passed through. Precis this list to the essential places. If I (and others) can do so, so can you. From (in my case) RwGPS, I paste the list into the draft post and then cut till I can get it all on one line (accept I did not manage this for the 600). If people want to look (in detail) where you went they'll click the link.
In the spirit of many more 'hundreds', please don't let this suggestion deter any 'challenger' from posting the rides of which they can be justly proud, using as many lines as they think others will appreciate.


----------



## Donger (28 May 2017)

That's odd. When I look at mine on my own PC, mine _are_ all one line.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 May 2017)

Apologies @Donger if this is my 'width of screen' issue, then. Your fellow travellers (ie as listed) might all be fine and, hopefully, it's only those not named that definitely aren't all on one line; not even on your screen.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 May 2017)

I base mine on the imperial century entry format, which includes ride time, elevation, maximum speed. I do try to limit it to 2 lines per ride.


----------



## graham bowers (29 May 2017)

Just posted 5 days worth in one go as I had limited access to a PC whilst on a cycling trip abroad.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 May 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I base mine on the imperial century entry format, which includes ride time, elevation, maximum speed. I do try to limit it to 2 lines per ride.


I don't put any time or elevation or speed info on mine,either here or the ICaM thead. No one has ever complained.


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2017)

Nearly half way, guys. (@Ajax Bay is already there). How time flies. I can't believe I've done 31 of them in the last 29 months. Still takes me outside my comfort zone nearly every time, but a few years ago it would have seemed an impossible task. Now it's an absolute pleasure, and becoming a compulsion.

Nice to see some people really mixing the rides around and throwing in the odd overseas ride too. I try not to be too samey by throwing in 5 or 6 audaxes a year as well as rides from home, but I can't see when I'm ever going to get the chance to do an overseas one. Keep it up, everyone!


----------



## graham bowers (2 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> It is great to see so many riders accepting this challenge and the number who are riding more than just one per month. I am genuinely interested in where people are riding and look for interesting route choices and implicit recommendations for 'good' roads. However.
> At the risk of not just being recognised but also 'called out' (is that the modern vernacular) as a grumpy old man, I'm going to make a point that I have been restraining myself from making for a few months, so here goes. <Precis> Blah blah blah </Precis>


Many thanks for reminding the errant amongst us of the rules. Trusting the edit of my most recent post meets with your approval? Good luck with the restraint ;-))


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2017)

Went out today to gets June's ride in didn't plan a route just had a rough idea where I was going and it should be enough distance . Got to cafe stop at 45 miles and thought it will be tight but should be ok .Added a couple of loops in before home rolled in with 61.3 miles in . Coffee on feet up and then I realised 61.3  I got the .3 right but a mile short so after a quick coffee it's back on the bike to the next village and back and 3 more miles . Please forgive my miscalulation


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2017)

I wasn't immediately happy about the reminder about '_the rules_' but slept on it and came to the conclusion that they do make sense! 

I have just posted my latest update in the simplified format that I will use in future. I used to copy and paste stuff from elsewhere into the Challenge updates so it is actually easier for me not to bother. If anybody really wants more details about my rides, I've made them pretty easy to find. If nobody is really interested then it wasn't worth posting them anyway! 

PS I am not going to trawl through my old posts and reformat them! If MCL ever stops running then I will choose another place to log my rides.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2017)

No mistakes today 62.5 miles done and dusted in one go today


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I wasn't immediately happy about the reminder


Colin: I tried to sprinkle my suggestions with caveats and general positiveness


graham bowers said:


> Trusting the edit of my most recent post meets with your approval?


Well you don't need anyone's 'approval' (and a complete 'fail' on the restraint). However, the idea is that each new post has a record of all those 100s (or multiples thereof) done since the rider starts the 2017 challenge or their annual challenge, whichever is earlier. You have just posted your latest ride. Have a look at others' posts.
We challengers are a broad church with many motives so please take my suggestions in the constructive and rational spirit that I made them.
Just back from 103km today (and 208km yesterday).


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Colin: I tried to sprinkle my suggestions with caveats and general positiveness


If I hadn't ended up agreeing with you then I wouldn't have changed format for the latest update!


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Jun 2017)

I've got my ride post down to one line and yes, I agree, it looks a lot neater and quicker to read.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder whether next year we should adopt the ICaM method where each rider has one post and edits it to add rides? Might make things easier to understand and instructions easier to follow.


I vote NO to that because it means that we have to go looking for updates rather them just popping up as and when they occur. I am not going to scour threads to see if anything has changed. I rely on 'New Posts' to keep up with what is happening on CC and edited posts do not appear in there.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jun 2017)

Doing concurrent multiple challenges with multiple different sets of rules plus a healthy disregard for pointless rules is not a good mix for me.

In some ways there are not enough rules - for example which order you post your rides in @Ajax Bay seems to be unique with his most recent ride at top of the post, but then I think - sod this just ride your bike and log it how you like, nobody really cares.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Jun 2017)

“One repays a teacher badly if one always remains nothing but a pupil.” Thus Spoke Zarathustra


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Jun 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Thus Spoke Zarathustra


Is Zarathustra best with an alloy nipple?


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Is Zarathustra best with an alloy nipple?


It's optional, but, steel nipples will corrode and alloy nipples will round off more easily, as usual, life is full of compromises. 

Rest assured, I will endeavour to take the formatting of my posts more seriously in future.


----------



## tallliman (6 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's a bit easier for me because I only log one qualifying ride per month (ICaM stylee) so I only have to make one post per month and can craft it to be a thing of beauty



Similarly, I try and only post one update a month as I may have many rides to add.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Jun 2017)

I had a nice ride to Gawsworth via Redesmere today, it was still a bit breezy. The A535 road at Chelford was blocked near "Jodrell Bank" and a tree was down near "Catch Penny pool". Had a nice chat to a fellow vintage bike enthusiast most of the way home, who was riding a fantastic Mercian bike, a new bike in the old style.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Jun 2017)

Another reasonably sunny day here in Cheshire, so I rode out to Giant's Wood, it's the easiest 100km ride from my house, very flat, but there's no easy cycling when you're 16 stone.

If anyone is riding in the area, there was road resurfacing on the A535 at Tremlow Green and Giant's Wood lane is closed on the 14th June for three days.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Jun 2017)

Have just enjoyed a hundred k in the Devon sunshine. Stopped to chat with a guy rebuilding a cob wall - he was using the large chunk that had fallen out, possibly 100 years old (the chunk that is). Repaired (as in replaced tube) my first flat in 3 months and then stopped again to solve an irritating rattle. The bridge of my rear mudguard had failed (fatique; more than 15Mm) so a thin ziptie secured it for the last hour's riding. I carry a spare bridge but reckoned the ziptie would be quicker. I have a new set of mudguards to go on - will have to get on and fit them, now.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> more than 15Mm


How much is 15Mm then? Fifteen mega-metres, meaning 15,000 km? 



Ajax Bay said:


> I carry a spare bridge


Why, given the fact that...


Ajax Bay said:


> ziptie would be quicker


... which seems invariably true I'd have thought?!

Lovely light and sunshine in Yorkshire and Lancashire too, though not as warm as might be considered reasonable when approaching mid June. Nice to have no tubes to puncture and no mudguards to decay on a sunny day though.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Another reasonably sunny day here in Cheshire, so I rode out to Giant's Wood, it's the easiest 100km ride from my house, very flat, but there's no easy cycling when you're 16 stone.
> 
> If anyone is riding in the area, there was road resurfacing on the A535 at Tremlow Green and Giant's Wood lane is closed on the 14th June for three days.
> View attachment 356346


There were so many signs like that when we were out there last Saturday - it would be tricky keeping up with all of them and planning routes which avoided both the roadworks AND the busy A-roads!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ahem
> 
> @GuyBoden


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...y-100km-a-month-challenge.211917/post-4842095

I rode up the Wizard at Alderley, so the ride wasn't as flat as my usual Cheshire rides.





The Wizard Tea Rooms.





Swettenham, home of Bernard Lovell, who built Jodrell Bank.






The Imagination tree again, it was very popular today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2017)

June done. A very hot 200k around Kent. First to Gravesend, where I picked up the Fridays Whitstable route to Faversham (via a navigational error introducing a pointless big hill in Gravesend). Then up over the Kent Downs. I saw lots of cyclists descending towards Faversham as I trundled upward. Must have been a significant event. Maybe @smutchin knows what it was. Then Lenham, where I stopped and bought loads of water and orange juice and other liquids. Then flatlands via Headcorn, to Hildenborough where I popped into Kelly Holmes' cafe for a coffee (and ridiculous volumes of cold drinks), she didn't come and say hello to me, tut!. Then a slow grind over the Greensand ridge at Chartwell, and a painfully slow crawl up Clarks Lane over the Downs. _(Edit: Strava informs me that I got loads of PRs on the zillion segments there are on Clarks Lane. Still painful and slow, but not as slow as usual)_

Rehydrating at Lenham





_Edit: And I've finally found a saddle that doesn't leave me feeling like Goldfinger has been lasering me in half after 200k. It's a Selle Italia Trk. Quite padded and squishy, and extremely comfortable. Which is one in the eye for the "padded saddles will give you friction sores" meme. I think the main reason it's comfortable is that it's actually big enough for me._


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jun 2017)

After a bit of info and ask here first ? @Sea of vapours 
There is a road/track which descends off Tan Hill ENE towards Bowes - it's called the Sleightholme Moor Road (marked as NCN70 and about 4km) and goes down to the eponymous farm, where the OS map shows the road as 'yellow' again. Using Streetview where it leaves the tarmaced road at 928075 I can see it's a bit gravelly but suspect it'll be OK on 28s, downhill. Do you know what the surface is like? I can see a few puddles at the farm end (Streetview) but nothing that would put me off on road tyres (28s). (Would be at the 300km point of the Mille Pennines).


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jun 2017)

I'm afraid I've never been down it. I've been through precisely the same process as you have, plus I've looked at it from the Tan Hill end and not liked the look of the thing very much. I'm pretty cautious about tracks though, so really not the best person to pass opinion unfortunately. It's certainly a very good shortcut indeed, though going over The Stang isn't going to take an awful lot longer and that's what I've always done.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jul 2017)

After not jogging for a while I stupidly thought on Friday I should go for a run, since then I have been in agony. So I cleverly thought getting an early metric ton would be a good idea this morning. It was was not one of my better ideas, my legs still hurt and I am about to go to tennis, have a quick shower and then jump on a plane with bugger all legroom to go to India.

Anyway, the ride was lovely (ex. pain), fairly uneventful except the your bus that tried to kill me by Anne Hathaway's cottage near Stratford upon Avon. I did see @dave r just down the road past Stanford Armouries, so Dave, if you were wondering who shouted out your name, it was me 

I made it back for my 11am curfew so that was a bonus.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> After not jogging for a while I stupidly thought on Friday I should go for a run, since then I have been in agony. So I cleverly thought getting an early metric ton would be a good idea this morning. It was was not one of my better ideas, my legs still hurt and I am about to go to tennis, have a quick shower and then jump on a plane with bugger all legroom to go to India.
> 
> Anyway, the ride was lovely (ex. pain), fairly uneventful except the your bus that tried to kill me by Anne Hathaway's cottage near Stratford upon Avon. I did see @dave r just down the road past Stanford Armouries, so Dave, if you were wondering who shouted out your name, it was me
> 
> I made it back for my 11am curfew so that was a bonus.



I wondered who it was, at the time I thought it might be one of the club lads who'd turned back, I was passed by them in Snitterfield. I was on my way to Long Marston, The Barn Antiques, I've just got back having ridden 65 miles. Enjoy your trip to India.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jul 2017)

I seem to have lost track of who's still in this challenge, has anyone dropped out since May? Perhaps all having a single post which gets edited after each ride would make life easier....
Going to have to hunt down my list of people still in post.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jul 2017)

So I reckon on this being the current 'still in' list, let me know if you're not...

@cosmicbike
@Sea of vapours
@Dogtrousers
@ColinJ
@Donger
@Milkfloat
@Lilliburlero
@steverob
@Rickshaw Phil
@Osprey
@GuyBoden
@Goonerobes
@Ajax Bay
@tallliman
@Sbudge
@StuartG
@13 rider
@Cranky Knee Girl


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jul 2017)

@cosmicbike I use a simple tick list to keep track of the 50km challenge . As soon as a rider posts a ride for that month tick them off works fine as long nobody just edits an existing post so you don't get an alert .
I'm still in done May and June


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> I wondered who it was, at the time I thought it might be one of the club lads who'd turned back, I was passed by them in Snitterfield. I was on my way to Long Marston, The Barn Antiques, I've just got back having ridden 65 miles. Enjoy your trip to India.



You were not too far behind the Kenilworth boys, you could have caught them for a draft. Just after I left you I took a wrong turn onto the A46. A mile or so of TT could get off.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jul 2017)

13 rider said:


> @cosmicbike I use a simple tick list to keep track of the 50km challenge . As soon as a rider posts a ride for that month tick them off works fine as long nobody just edits an existing post so you don't get an alert .
> I'm still in done May and June


No way I'm that organised! I was just scanning through rides posted, suppose a bit of paper will help


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2017)

I got my July ride in early, yesterday with @Sea of vapours on the annual Settle forum ride. I had a particularly 'interesting' day ... Details HERE!


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> You were not too far behind the Kenilworth boys, you could have caught them for a draft. Just after I left you I took a wrong turn onto the A46. A mile or so of TT could get off.



I caught them when I crossed the main road, the'd pulled over and were having a chat.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2017)

July's done ,Thought I might struggle this month due to 2 weeks holiday . As my main targets are the Imperial century and half century this challenge is my bonus one . But a day off work and free time and July's gets done


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Jul 2017)

My July 100km starts at 1000 tomorrow (Friday) and, legs, body etc willing finishes 1007km completed on Monday lunchtime. Weather much better (as forecast) than last year. Full moon and Friday and Saturday nights are forecast pretty clear. Friday night is cold: 5 degrees at Hawes at 0400 Saturday early so I wonder what it'll be like at the top of Buttertubs at 5?
Mille Pennines
1000km cycling audax
Start: Blackpool (Bispham), Lancashire. Controls at Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (175), Sedbergh (251), Hawes (276), Stanhope (347), Kielder (435), Langholm (475) , Penrith (537), Sedburgh (585), Yarm (681), Robin Hood's Bay (743), Ripon (841), Sedburgh (924) with finish at Bispham (1002).
Fri 7 Jul: Bispham (round Lake District) > Sedburgh 251 km (sunset 2144, moonrise 2008)
Sat 8 Jul: Sedbergh - Sedburgh 334 km (northern Pennines/southern Scotland/A6 to Shap) (sunrise 0446, sunset 2150, moonrise 2101)
Sun 9 Jul: Sedbergh - Sedburgh 339 km (North York Moors) (sunrise 0448, sunset 2133, moonrise 2129 (full!), sunrise (Ripon!) 0444, moonset 0609)
Mon 10 Jul: Sedbergh - Bispham 77 km (Eden Valley/Fylde)


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jul 2017)

Good luck with that. I hope you make it round.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jul 2017)

Proper hot out there today. Out with a work colleague to get my ride in this month. I had a nice route planned and it all went very nicely indeed, including the cake At 72.3 miles the longest ride I've ever done, and what a day to do it


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> My July 100km starts at 1000 tomorrow (Friday) and, legs, body etc willing finishes 1007km completed on Monday lunchtime. Weather much better (as forecast) than last year. Full moon and Friday and Saturday nights are forecast pretty clear. Friday night is cold: 5 degrees at Hawes at 0400 Saturday early so I wonder what it'll be like at the top of Buttertubs at 5?
> Mille Pennines
> 1000km cycling audax
> Start: Blackpool (Bispham), Lancashire. Controls at Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (175), Sedbergh (251), Hawes (276), Stanhope (347), Kielder (435), Langholm (475) , Penrith (537), Sedburgh (585), Yarm (681), Robin Hood's Bay (743), Ripon (841), Sedburgh (924) with finish at Bispham (1002).
> ...



Fantastic..............


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Proper hot out there today. Out with a work colleague to get my ride in this month. I had a nice route planned and it all went very nicely indeed, including the cake At 72.3 miles the longest ride I've ever done, and what a day to do it


Sounds great - well done!

It's depressingly cool and grey up here today. I haven't made the effort to get out so far today, but I am going stir crazy so I think I might just nip out for an hour on my singlespeed bike this evening and try to get a decent longer ride in over the next few days.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Jul 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Proper hot out there today. Out with a work colleague to get my ride in this month. I had a nice route planned and it all went very nicely indeed, including the cake At 72.3 miles the longest ride I've ever done, and what a day to do it



That's great stuff............ well done


----------



## graham bowers (10 Jul 2017)

Just uploaded 10 centuries as I didn't have access to this account after passing home on my End to End.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Jul 2017)

graham bowers said:


> Just uploaded 10 centuries as I didn't have access to this account after passing home on my End to End.



Excellent, well done on your LEJOG ride.


----------



## graham bowers (10 Jul 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Excellent, well done on your LEJOG ride.


Thanks :-))


----------



## tallliman (11 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ahem ... @tallliman
> 
> Posting a bunch of Strava links just isn't cricket.



 will update it when I get some time. I struggle to update it all from my phone and add lots of detail.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> 7-10 Jul: 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)



Congratulations on completing that. Quite a serious jaunt! You did the track from Tan Hill towards Barnard Castle then. How was that in terms of surface?


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Jul 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> You did the track from Tan Hill towards Barnard Castle then. How was that in terms of surface?


The Sleightholme Moor Road from Tan Hill towards Bowes
As assessed (by others) on the other thread, it was fine. Potholes to negotiate but otherwise firm gravel. All hazards obvious as one approached eg: a few stony bits to slow down for, and one gate, but I would ride it anytime. I was on 26mm wide tyres with a heavyish (17kg with load) bike (74kg rider) and I reckon I averaged ~15kph for the 4 km. From the farm, where the tarmac starts, there's a long section of beautifully metaled road to allow a fast yet gentle descent towards Bowes.
On the linked thread there's a video of a guy doing it uphill on a motorcycle and other images. Also some good pictures of several sections if you search on yacf (author= Deano)


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Jul 2017)

That looks pretty good. In fact - and I've not watched the video - the photos generally look rather better, certainly more consistent, than the easterly of the two roads up Oxnop Scar from Swaledale and that is nominally metalled. (It's a road consisting of tarmac, grass, holes, considerable steepness and seven gates in about 3km which I made the mistake of including in a route once). Thanks - I shall give that a go sometime.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Jul 2017)

July 100km done but I should have done another 100 solo on 29th June from Penrith to Settle by bike and back by train, but the weather was so atrocious I didn't dare risk flooded potholes. Had a great route planned thanks to @Sea of vapours help on killer A roads of the truck variety not hill variety.

Then there was the planned Tour de Lakes on 1/2nd July from Penrith that should have been two more substantial metrics. Totally unforecast weather inc strong headwind all day (southerly through Shap to Kendal then westerly to Windermere and Broughton), and then the heavens opening later on on the wild tops of the Furness peninsula means we only made Broughton in Furness and 93km and 1500m It was 5.30 and we were supposed to be in Wasdale but still had 30km and 800m to go with hypothermia (almost) A farce ensued of getting hold of my dad in Wasdale at a hut with no mobile signal from Broughton with no mobile signal. Borrowing landline from a pub, who would not serve any food as fully booked, as was everywhere else so we were starving too! Never had to be rescued before and the rest of the loop on Sunday from Wasdale to Cockermouth and back to Penrith was abandoned as we all just went back to mum and dad's in Penrith and got fish and chips.

Been reading @ColinJ epic report of the same day in N Yorks. I thought ours was bad, he surpassed it big time! However the wait for the fish was so long we thought they had sent a trawler out but it was well worth waiting for.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> July 100km done but I should have done another 100 solo on 29th June from Penrith to Settle by bike and back by train, but the weather was so atrocious I didn't dare risk flooded potholes. Had a great route planned thanks to @Sea of vapours help on killer A roads of the truck variety not hill variety.
> 
> Then there was the planned Tour de Lakes on 1/2nd July from Penrith that should have been two more substantial metrics. Totally unforecast weather inc strong headwind all day (southerly through Shap to Kendal then westerly to Windermere and Broughton), and then the heavens opening later on on the wild tops of the Furness peninsula means we only made Broughton in Furness and 93km and 1500m It was 5.30 and we were supposed to be in Wasdale but still had 30km and 800m to go with hypothermia (almost) A farce ensued of getting hold of my dad in Wasdale at a hut with no mobile signal from Broughton with no mobile signal. Borrowing landline from a pub, who would not serve any food as fully booked, as was everywhere else so we were starving too! Never had to be rescued before and the rest of the loop on Sunday from Wasdale to Cockermouth and back to Penrith was abandoned as we all just went back to mum and dad's in Penrith and got fish and chips.
> 
> Been reading @ColinJ epic report of the same day in N Yorks. I thought ours was bad, he surpassed it big time! However the wait for the fish was so long we thought they had sent a trawler out but it was well worth waiting for.


Ha ha ... but it is fun looking back on it once clean, dry, fed and rested!


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha ... but it is fun looking back on it once clean, dry, fed and rested!


The ones to recount once the second bottle of wine has been opened!

I have been giggling like a teenager recounting your tale to OH, like a parallel universe going on that evening!


----------



## Fiona R (16 Jul 2017)

Surprised myself by managing the planned 200km Plains Trains and no more Automobiles audax yesterday, (a sqaure route from Bristol (Warmley) Steonhenge Radstock Bristol) given my awful preparation. Rode most of it on my own, as slow, heck of a headwind westbound from Stonehenge. Can highly recomend this one for scenery. I did really well on the drinking constantly, fuelling regularly except I made the mistake of pushing on with 20km to go and hitting the wall 5km from the end. My legs were ok, my brain would not connect with my legs and I walked a tiny incline actually in Warmley Parish after standing on the pavement eating a Nakd bar and drinking the last of my electrolyte solution looking at the little slope having no idea how I would get back! But I did. My first 200km audax


----------



## steverob (25 Jul 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> So I reckon on this being the current 'still in' list, let me know if you're not...
> 
> @cosmicbike
> @Sea of vapours
> ...



I'm out - no May or June rides due to my injuries.

However, as I am considering doing a 100km ride this weekend (first since my crash, have already managed a few 50 milers this month) if I do, I might post it in the Metric Century thread anyway. Yes, I know I'm not eligible for the challenge now, but it'll be motivation to keep me going for the rest of the year - would be interesting to see if I could have managed all 12 months if I hadn't crashed.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Jul 2017)

Sorry to hear that. Certainly worth posting as it's at least the beginning of another twelve month series and I'm pretty sure that the last discussion on the rules strongly endorsed that option.


----------



## steverob (29 Jul 2017)

steverob said:


> However, as I am considering doing a 100km ride this weekend (first since my crash, have already managed a few 50 milers this month) if I do, I might post it in the Metric Century thread anyway. Yes, I know I'm not eligible for the challenge now, but it'll be motivation to keep me going for the rest of the year - would be interesting to see if I could have managed all 12 months if I hadn't crashed.



Well I did manage to do the 100km today - in fact it was my longest ride of the year (by all of 0.9 of a mile!). However I very nearly didn't get to go through with it, when after just 10 miles a car left hooked me at a junction nearly taking me out. The guy in the truck that was right behind the idiot's car gave a huge blast on his horn when he realised what was about to happen and that helped bring it to my attention so I could attempt to brake - obviously otherwise the first thing I'd have seen was the side of this vehicle coming right across my face. The truck did pull alongside to check I was okay, but all I could do was puff out my cheeks and shrug my shoulders - I was absolutely steaming as you can guess, but knew if I opened my mouth I'd have just let loose a volley of swear words and that wouldn't have been fair to him because clearly he was a nice guy and he knew that the other driver was the one who was a ****.

Kind of put a dampener on what was otherwise quite an interesting ride. Also putting a dampener - literally this time - was the rain that never really amounted to much more than spitting, but never went away either. Considered stopping for shelter a few times, but thought it was just easier to press on. But I did get to explore some new roads around Woburn and Flitwick I'd never done before and that's always fun.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> 18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
> 20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
> 6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
> 8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
> ...


Umm, I think your watch might be running a bit fast.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Umm, I think your watch might be running a bit fast.



Tired, too many rides....


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2017)

steverob said:


> Well I did manage to do the 100km today - in fact it was my longest ride of the year (by all of 0.9 of a mile!). However I very nearly didn't get to go through with it, when after just 10 miles a car left hooked me at a junction nearly taking me out. The guy in the truck that was right behind the idiot's car gave a huge blast on his horn when he realised what was about to happen and that helped bring it to my attention so I could attempt to brake - obviously otherwise the first thing I'd have seen was the side of this vehicle coming right across my face. The truck did pull alongside to check I was okay, but all I could do was puff out my cheeks and shrug my shoulders - I was absolutely steaming as you can guess, but knew if I opened my mouth I'd have just let loose a volley of swear words and that wouldn't have been fair to him because clearly he was a nice guy and he knew that the other driver was the one who was a ****.
> 
> Kind of put a dampener on what was otherwise quite an interesting ride. Also putting a dampener - literally this time - was the rain that never really amounted to much more than spitting, but never went away either. Considered stopping for shelter a few times, but thought it was just easier to press on. But I did get to explore some new roads around Woburn and Flitwick I'd never done before and that's always fun.



Not funny at all Steve, I'm glad you're OK. I assume the left-hooker just drove on oblivious?


----------



## steverob (2 Aug 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Not funny at all Steve, I'm glad you're OK. I assume the left-hooker just drove on oblivious?


Yup. Disappeared into the distance at high speed. I console myself with the fact that karma will catch up with him at some point (especially if he keeps on driving like that).


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2017)

I got another metric century in yesterday, a 103 km ride from the home of sister #1 in Coventry to the home of sister #2 in Leighton Buzzard.

I delayed my departure until 13:00 because of rain and thus managed to avoid all except for a few drizzly spells. I enjoyed some sunny spells on the way. What I did not enjoy was the nagging, blustery cross/headwind that hindered my progress.

I only averaged 21 kph (13 mph) but that didn't mean that ride felt easy. The wind made up in difficulty for the relatively flat terrain. I was carrying a 35 litre rucksack, which started feeling pretty heavy after 3 hours and terrible after 4 hours.

My delayed departure meant that I got caught up in rush hour traffic from NW of Milton Keynes down to LB.

I was coming in to LB on the A418 and had heavy traffic thundering past me so I opted to get off the road onto the segregated cycle path to my left. That turned out to be really good. The surface was excellent. I didn't see any broken glass and nobody else was using the path so I could ride along as fast as I wanted to.

I knew that there was a busy roundabout ahead where the A418 crosses the A4146. I had gone through my route on Street View before setting off so I knew that the cycle path went off to my left to cross the A4146 about 50 metres to the west of the roundabout. It was there that I made a really serious mistake ...!

I think that my blood sugar must have been getting low after 5 hours of battling that wind. The traffic was very heavy so it was hard to spot a gap in which to cross but eventually I saw that 3 cars were going straight ahead on the A418 which created a gap in the flow on the A4146. I set off to cross but failed to clip in first time, and then I realised that I had set off on the big ring and struggled to get moving ...

That small delay was enough time for 2 westbound drivers to fly around the island after the 3 northbound drivers had passed, and accelerate down my stretch of road. I was halfway across my side of the road when I looked to my right and saw both drivers emergency braking to avoid hitting me! 

I mouthed apologies to them and got out of the way ASAP. Having had time to think about what happened, I am now pretty convinced that the 2 drivers must have been speeding but the fact is that I got myself into a seriously dangerous situation. I should not be relying on drivers not to speed out of a roundabout immediately after traffic has crossed in front of them!

Lesson very definitely learned! I opted to walk the bike across from the centre refuge. I waited for the traffic to stop at the roundabout, made eye contact with the drivers that I was crossing in front of and nipped across, watching out in case of cyclists or motorcyclists filtering through from my left.

I was quite shaken up by the incident. I know some people will suggest that staying on the road all along would have been the answer rather than using the path. I don't agree - I'd had several high-speed close passes before opting for the path, and the roundabout looked scary in rush hour traffic.

I think it would have been better to put the bike crossing another 25 metres from the roundabout so cars would take longer to get there, but OTOH they would be traveling faster when they got there.

My forum ride will be coming back into LB that way tomorrow so we will have to decide whether to use the path or the road and be very careful either way!


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> My forum ride will be coming back into LB that way tomorrow so we will have to decide whether to use the path or the road and be very careful either way!


This is the section from Wing to LB, isn't it? I've used both the road and the path in the past: I tend to use the path unless the traffic is fairly quiet. Note that just before the roundabout there is an entry point from the path back onto the road, meaning that you can do most of the section from Wing on the path and rejoin the road to get across the roundabout.
Anyhow, glad that you're still in one piece!


----------



## tallliman (4 Aug 2017)

@ColinJ, I get that feeling of cars bearing down on me as I cross the a50 everyday. It is horrid and probably makes me slower across the junction as a result (contradictory I know).


----------



## steverob (4 Aug 2017)

shirokazan said:


> This is the section from Wing to LB, isn't it? I've used both the road and the path in the past: I tend to use the path unless the traffic is fairly quiet. Note that just before the roundabout there is an entry point from the path back onto the road, meaning that you can do most of the section from Wing on the path and rejoin the road to get across the roundabout.


Interesting - I usually use the road from Wing all the way to the roundabout and switch to the cyclepath at that point! However, I'm usually turning right at that roundabout rather than going straight on, so I'm crossing the A418 first, then the eastbound A505, which is a little easier to do - traffic isn't going quite as fast round the bend and you have much better visibility of it. Anyway, it'll be easier on Saturday afternoon - less traffic than on a midweek rush hour for sure.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2017)

Augusts in the bag a lovely ride on some new lanes on the Leicestershire Rutland boarder thanks to veloviewer square chasing


----------



## Sbudge (8 Aug 2017)

An alternative to the usual ride reports, this is from the gravel route I did last week (already posted). Interesting idea I thought. (Please excuse the dodgy music, the selection on there isn't great)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1109102472


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2017)

tallliman said:


> @ColinJ, I get that feeling of cars bearing down on me as I cross the a50 everyday. It is horrid and probably makes me slower across the junction as a result (contradictory I know).


We used the cycle path on the forum ride on Saturday and I realised that the crossing point is much closer to the roundabout than I'd remembered. Using it was fine the second time round, with lighter traffic levels, but I think it is definitely too close to the roundabout when there is frenetic rush hour traffic. I am an experienced cyclist and I had looked for a suitable break in the traffic on Thursday, but 2 motorists still managed to get scarily close to the '_kill zone_'!


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Aug 2017)

Weather looks good tomorrow, so I`m going to have crack at doing a 100 km ride in the morning for the 100 km challenge and a 50 km evening ride for the 50 km challenge. The morning 100 km ride will be a nice and easy solo spin, but the evening 50 km will be a group ride averaging 19/20+ mph 

Lets see how my little legs cope


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Aug 2017)

Got the August ride in on Monday. A bit lumpy, and after 2 weeks on holiday with not a great deal of cycling I really felt it. Happy to still be in it after 8 months, and still doing the metric half every month just in case....


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Aug 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Weather looks good tomorrow, so I`m going to have crack at doing a 100 km ride in the morning for the 100 km challenge and a 50 km evening ride for the 50 km challenge. The morning 100 km ride will be a nice and easy solo spin, but the evening 50 km will be a group ride averaging 19/20+ mph
> 
> Lets see how my little legs cope



Well, I did it . I probably went a bit too fast on the 100 km ride, but I`ll put that down to the great conditions and the flat route. The evening ride with the lads was ok until fatigue set in around 10 or so miles from the end and I was blowing out me arse  . 

1x100 km & 1x50 km challenge ride bagged in one day


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Imperial challenge next year. Only 10k more



Not sure that I could do the winter months, but never say never 

I`v got a couple of imperial tons in this year with a 200 km audax coming up next month and I know I have strength to do them, but not sure if I have the will .


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Imperial challenge next year. Only 10k more



I was thinking imperial century challenge next year, but haven't done a ride that long yet. Max for me so far is 72 miles, so I guess with a lunch break I could get to 100...


----------



## tallliman (13 Aug 2017)

This months ride completed. Not the easiest and (due to some chain slip) ended up walking my first bit of a hill for a while.


----------



## graham bowers (14 Aug 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I was thinking imperial century challenge next year, but haven't done a ride that long yet. Max for me so far is 72 miles, so I guess with a lunch break I could get to 100...


I'm not that fast, so for me it would mean cycling in the dark in the deep winter months. It just feels less safe to me, but I know there are counter arguments............what does the panel think??
PS I've done 5 imperial centuries this year.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2017)

graham bowers said:


> I'm not that fast, so for me it would mean cycling in the dark in the deep winter months. It just feels less safe to me, but I know there are counter arguments............what does the panel think??
> PS I've done 5 imperial centuries this year.


I'm not the quickest rider and my knockabout bike makes me slower so my winter rides are partially at night. There is a certain amount of pleasure to be had from riding in the dark and if you are lit up well the motorists mostly give more room than they would in the day.

I run two lights front and rear for redundancy and like Busch & Muller Ixon IQ Premium up front so as to see where I'm going without dazzling oncoming road users. These are quite a bit cheaper if bought from Rose Bikes in Germany.

For the rear Phaart Bleep lights from Planet X are very bright and very cheap. With freshly charged AAAs I can easily leave them on constant for a whole 10 hour ride.

I like a bit of retroreflective stuff on me or on the bike as well and there is lots of choice there.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Aug 2017)

graham bowers said:


> I'm not that fast, so for me it would mean cycling in the dark in the deep winter months. It just feels less safe to me, but I know there are counter arguments............what does the panel think??
> PS I've done 5 imperial centuries this year.



I've not done any, but I reckon I'd be looking at about 8 hours+ at least to start with. I quite enjoy riding in the dark on the quieter roads. The biggest issue for me is time away from the home. SWMBO works also, and someone needs to get home to the dogs which gives me 6 hours max, so I'd have to flex the ICAM rules a bit and have lunch at home...


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Aug 2017)

I've thought about it too, but I'm not keen on the dark and not at all keen on avoiding it by starting at daybreak, though I probably could. The real issue is the risk of ice on just about any worthwhile route around here during winter though. So, I'm sticking witih proper, metric centuries ;-)


----------



## Donger (14 Aug 2017)

I'm impressed that some of you are even talking about regular _imperial_ centuries. I still get pretty much wiped out by _metric_ ones, and it's time in the saddle that does me in, normally taking about 6 hours, including at least one café break. I've only ever done one imperial century, just to get a monkey off my back, and for days afterwards I felt like I'd been dropped onto an anvil, legs akimbo.

Just so that I'm not that bloke who only ever does the minimum12 qualifying rides every single year, I've thrown in a couple of spare ones this year .... and I've tried to make sure that most of my centuries include some proper hills as well. 3 trips to the Cotswolds, 3 to the Malverns and 2 in the Welsh mountains (The Tumble and the Gospel Pass) so far this year.

Contrary to all the well-intentioned received wisdom on several different threads in this forum, for all the effort, I haven't lost an ounce in weight though! (Still over 20 stone). I can't imagine there are many people my size and weight doing this sort of challenge, so I reckon I'll just carry on doing my thing and claiming everything as veterans' super-heavyweight records.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Re winter, I have a bike kitted out with Schwalbe ice spikes but the idea of doing even a metric century on that is a bit far fetched for me.


My first winter imperial century was done on snow stud tyres. I wouldn't particularly recommend it.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Aug 2017)

Fortunately we don't often get ice around here. I suppose if we got enough then I could have a go at doing the distance on the ICE Trice, I've done one of my metric 50s on it this Summer and provided I'm not in a rush it would be ok.


----------



## tallliman (17 Aug 2017)

Having done one imperial every month (bar this one due to injury) this year. The hardest ones were the first two due to the dark and cold. As long as you can be a bit flexible in the week you take for It, you can avoid the ice. I left late for mine, aimed to be home in the dark and it was quite fun!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2017)

graham bowers said:


> I'm not that fast, so for me it would mean cycling in the dark in the deep winter months. It just feels less safe to me, but I know there are counter arguments............what does the panel think??
> PS I've done 5 imperial centuries this year.



I get out as early as I can and do the dark riding first when the traffic is normally quieter.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I was thinking imperial century challenge next year, but haven't done a ride that long yet. Max for me so far is 72 miles, so I guess with a lunch break I could get to 100...




A good lunch break, a later refreshment stop, cycling with chums then an imperial is easily achievable. Even in the winter months.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2017)

graham bowers said:


> I'm not that fast, so for me it would mean cycling in the dark in the deep winter months. It just feels less safe to me, but I know there are counter arguments............what does the panel think??
> PS I've done 5 imperial centuries this year.



Safer then mixing it with daytime traffic imo


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I've not done any, but I reckon I'd be looking at about 8 hours+ at least to start with. I quite enjoy riding in the dark on the quieter roads. The biggest issue for me is time away from the home. SWMBO works also, and someone needs to get home to the dogs which gives me 6 hours max, so I'd have to flex the ICAM rules a bit and have lunch at home...



No stretching of the rules I'm afraid. Rules is rules as they say. However, it's not that you have to tell us you stopped at home. But on your conscience be it. 
If we stretch the rules for one, then others would want rules stretching too. So rules is rules as they have been since the challenge started 10 years ago.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah - but the risk of ice can be a bit more early on. Swings and roundabouts. Sticking to gritted roads helps.



True


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No stretching of the rules I'm afraid. Rules is rules as they say. However, it's not that you have to tell us you stopped at home. But on your conscience be it.
> If we stretch the rules for one, then others would want rules stretching too. So rules is rules as they have been since the challenge started 10 years ago.



I agree. It will just mean a bit of planning. SWMBO works locally and pops home for lunch and dog release when I'm on early shifts, so need to put in the same request when I try an imperial century


----------



## graham bowers (18 Aug 2017)

Could have sworn I posted my 11 Aug ride last week, but nowhere to be seen, so I posted it with todays. I honestly think I must have dreamed it.


----------



## graham bowers (20 Aug 2017)

Todays logged 100Km ride was in on the forum ride organised by @13 rider . Good to see / meet you all. Thanks to Phil for organising.


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Aug 2017)

Can someone explain why I cant just post a stava link for my rides? I just dont get it!


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Aug 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Can someone explain why I cant just post a stava link for my rides? I just dont get it!



If you only do that then anyone interested in where you've been has to go to Strava and look. It's arguably bad form to oblige people to look off-site for the interesting bits. I happen to generally look at Strava links, but the whole thing is just nicer and more immediately interesting if people post a list of places visited along with the data from their ride in the thread itself. After all, reducing it to the extreme, we could just put a ful stop linked to the Strava ride for each 100km. it would do the job, but it wouldn't be exactly immediately enticing to scan through the thread!


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Rules have been like that for a couple of years. There was a long discussion about it. Everyone else seems fine with it.



A couple of years? Seems to be outdated then 

Why do I need to flaff about typing in the places i`v been, elevation and whatever, when everything is on the link?


----------



## graham bowers (20 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> You don't need to. You don't have to post them on this thread at all if it's too much faff.
> 
> Maybe the rules should be different for 2018. What do people think?
> 
> My view is that a thread consisting just of lists of URLs would be a bit dull.



Interesting topic, thanks for raising it. Whilst I can accept a ride report that is a url lacks content and so needs to be clicked to find out the detail, a list of places I don't know tells me nothing, so I have to click the url to obtain meaningful information. Maybe the path of least resistance is for the post to state where the ride began, and the url?? I think its important to move with the times................


----------



## tallliman (24 Aug 2017)

Im guilty of just posting strava links and so its not suprising that I'm with @Lilliburlero here, a lot of the placenames mean nothing to me unless its someone from near to me.

Also, as I'm trying to beat my points tally from last year, my posts can get pretty long before I add placenames.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2017)

I'm with @Dogtrousers on this. I take the lead from the 'Rules' in the ICaM challenge, and that's how I post my rides. I tend not to post Strava links, but can see the value in doing so, likewise quite liking these 'Relive' things too...


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Aug 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm with @Dogtrousers on this. I take the lead from the 'Rules' in the ICaM challenge, and that's how I post my rides. I tend not to post Strava links, but can see the value in doing so, *likewise quite liking these 'Relive' things too*...



https://www.relive.cc/view/1151375598


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Aug 2017)

I'm finding that sticking to the format protocol - i.e., writing the place names and an optional link is not such a big deal, but if you struggle with typing it could be.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Sep 2017)

Figured I should catch up on who's still in, only those with rides posted and who started in January listed

@cosmicbike 
@Sea of vapours 
@Dogtrousers 
@Donger 
@Milkfloat 
@Lilliburlero 
@Rickshaw Phil 
@Osprey 
@GuyBoden 
@Goonerobes 
@Ajax Bay 
@Sbudge 
@StuartG 
@13 rider 
@Cranky Knee Girl 

I think it's unlikely that you've dropped out, but @ColinJ and @tallliman I couldn't fins an August ride for either of you in the thread?
Well done to all those who are still going, I know we lost @steverob through no fault of his own and hopefully he'll be back next year. The nights are drawing in and it's starting to get cooler, so that's reason enough to get your September rides in early.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I think it's unlikely that you've dropped out, but @[B]ColinJ[/B] and @tallliman I couldn't fins an August ride for either of you in the thread?


I'm still in!


----------



## tallliman (2 Sep 2017)

@cosmicbike, I'm also still in! Just hadn't had time to update the thread!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Sep 2017)

September's I the bag . A hilly 66 miles crossing the boarder into Rutland and back


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2017)

September qualifier done, getting in a double century. Write up tomorrow when I'm rested.

Edit: Now written up: *link*


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Sep 2017)

September 100 done, but maybe the last - read on.
An excellent ride - first two thirds of Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax - perfect weather. Enjoyed the Fosse Way gravel section, feeling suitably bold as the gravel got deeper at the NE end.
Riding in a group, a swift first 70km; had a quick stop to control at Poulton, coinciding with the 9am assembly of about 50 riders from soi disant Performance Cycles. I enjoyed a quiche and a pint of milk from Lidl Amesbury (second control) before cutting through the Woodfords to the lovely Wylye valley, riding the latter in company with a 'fixed rider'. Stopped off to say hello to a friend who lives in Corton on the road NW of Wylye village. Onwards through Sutton Veny, Longbridge Deverill and Maiden Bradley (back in a small group after the village) through Kilmington to Alfred's Tower, above the Stourhead estate. I was due to stop for tea with a friend who lives just below the tower when, descending the wooded Kingsettle Hill at speed (?40kph) my front tyre blew (new on for LEL so about 2300km on it, the rear had another 1000 on it from Mille Pennines) and braking on a deflated front tyre didn't do it, and I lost it (together with any memory after the action of braking and keeping as straight as possible). Others in a group mostly from Stonehouse were right behind me and all I remember was being asked if I had a preference between Bath and Yeovil hospitals - I chose Yeovil (and went there by road (thanks to the air ambulance for attending too)). CT Scan and X-rays in A&E etc before transfer to ICU. Two days in ICU was enough - the punctured lung was stable and the multiple rib and shoulder blade fractures will apparently heal themselves. Discharged Monday evening and back home generally sore, battered, grazed and weak but will get better. Thanks to my fellow riders for calling the ambulance quickly, for agreeing to let a local take charge of my bike (which is fine apart from a punctured front tyre and a bit of scratching to the Brooks saddle and STIs), and for taking my saddle and top tube bags and GPS off my bike and sending them with me in the ambulance (NB really good practice; they even put one of my glasses' lenses in). I hope the my fellow riders were not too delayed on their ride, that my crash did not "spoil [their] ride" and that they enjoyed another 5 hours of excellent riding (we had taken 8:10 for the 200km so far). Sorry to have missed the ride over the Mendips, which would have been in daylight. Hey ho! When I recover my bike I shall ride the hill and try to see where I came off. When I think of the hills I've been down this year, Alfred's one is pretty innocuous (100m drop in a kilometre). The road west from Alfred's Tower seemed fine to me as I started down it (and I think I've been down there before) and consider I was in complete control, but until I go back I will not be able to make a decent objective assessment. I would like to know what made my tyre go (I was not braking much) and examination of the tube (idc - bike is now with the friend I was going to have tea with) will probably not shed much evidence on that. Hey ho! After 25,000km I guess statistics caught up with me, but I'd much prefer they didn't/hadn't. At least it was early in the month so if I can heal well, who knows if I can't keep the 100s going by a ride in late October . I am using this ride for both metric and imperial century challenges - force majeure.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2017)

Sorry to hear that @Ajax Bay . Get well soon and hopefully heal quickly


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2017)

GWS @Ajax Bay and hope you are back on the bike sooner rather then later.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Sep 2017)

Horrible story @Ajax Bay 

GWS


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Sep 2017)

Very sorry to hear about that @Ajax Bay . I hope you recover both rapidly in general and rapidly enough to keep the 100km/month year going. 

I frequently wonder how so many people can crash so often in road races and limp away relatively unscathed whilst the more obvious result of crashing at high speed is to be fairly seriously damaged, as you were. I also often wonder what the result of a front tyre blow-out going downhill at non-trivial speed would. I then typically review how long my front tyre has been on and, having just done that, it's now only a little short of 12,000 km. I'm now seriously considering replacing it on the basis of _'it does not owe me anything and, whilst it also doesn't look or act worn, a new one would be reassuring'._ Anyway, I'll muse on that, quite possibly the next time I'm rolling down a hill at 50+kph, and maybe retire it quite soon, despite there being no apparent reason to do so. 

I hope to see you posting again at the end of October. Do let us know what happened, if you're able to determine the cause of the failure (anecdata, I know, but nonetheless interesting in the way that potential failure modes are ;-) ).


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2017)

Yes, that sounds a horrible accident, @Ajax Bay! Those are nasty injuries but it sounds like they could have been even worse. GWS.

I have only had a front tyre go like that once and that was on the descent into Hebden Bridge from Pecket Well. I was being chased down the hill by a double decker bus at the time and it was way too close to me. I managed to stop without crashing, which was damn lucky given that the tyre peeled straight off. Even luckier, the bus stopped without running me over but by then it was only a couple of metres from me! I gave the driver a long stare and slowly shook my head to register my disapproval ...

On a cheerier note ... I am just back from a week in Devon and got a couple of metric centuries in while I was down there.

I had planned to do a forum ride over Dartmoor on Sunday but there were no takers and it was raining heavily so my cousin Nigel and I postponed it for a day. We ended up doing a different ride to our planned one. We rode from our holiday venue at Finlake through Chudleigh and climbed over the Exeter Old Road to Exeter where we caught a train to Barnstaple. We had a quick cafe stop there and then headed out on the excellent Tarka Trail down to just beyond Great Torrington after which we took to a succession of nice lanes which took us over the NE quadrant of Dartmoor to Moretonhampstead, and then down to Bovey Tracey and back to Finlake on busier roads. Verdict: The scenery is nice, and Devon is 'significantly lumpy'. 126 km covered in total and I am counting that as a metric century even though the ride was split into 2 parts by a short train journey.

I did an easy recovery ride the next day then did another longer ride on the Wednesday. Nigel and I fancied seeing Exmoor so we pinched the medium route of the 'Exmoor Beast' sportive. We moved the start/finish to a multi-storey car park in Tiverton and dropped down into Minehead for a cafe stop next to the harbour halfway round the route. We then did a splendid climb over Dunkery Beacon (well, very close to it!) and descended to the Exe Valley which we took back to Tiverton. It was rush hour by then and the A396 was a bit too busy for my liking. I've since looked at the map and decided that I would have chosen to take the quiet hilly route from Exebridge to Bampton and then over Hone Hill to Tiverton. It would have been harder, but it is the kind of thing that I like to do. Verdict: Scenery still nice, Devon still significantly lumpy, and West Somerset definitely 'not without noticeable undulations'! 












Nigel is a pretty fit cyclist ... I stopped briefly a couple of times to allow cars to pass on the singletrack road, and a few more minutes to take photos. With those short delays, I took 50 minutes to tackle that climb. Nigel did it in just over 18 minutes! 

The next day, we did a recovery ride over to Oddicombe Beach at Babbacombe (Torquay) to meet up with the rest of our family group for lunch and then rode back by the same route in reverse. We had planned to ascend the Exeter Old Road climb again but rain threatened and our legs were still stiff from the previous day's Exmoor ride so we headed back for coffee and cake at holiday HQ..

The weather was iffy on Friday so I stayed in and chilled out while the family went sightseeing. Nigel went out and did a short, fairly intensive ride. He gave me a tracking link to watch his progress and it was pretty interesting to watch his data as he progressed. He did long stints at 250 W and hit about 750W for one short ramp. He averaged nearly 29 km/hr for his 40 km loop which included about 700 m of climbing. I am not jealous ...! 

I'm back home now and catching up on the Vuelta and ToB.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2017)

I once posted on the forum about swapping rear and front tyres round to share the wear and I believe it was @zacklaws who very strongly advised against it as a front blow out like @Ajax Bay had could be the result . I thought he was being overly dramatic but I never did swap them round but it's appears it was very sound advice . Did check my front tyre before today's ride . An accident like @Ajax Bay makes you think


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> September 100 done, but maybe the last - read on.
> An excellent ride - first two thirds of Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax - perfect weather. Enjoyed the Fosse Way gravel section, feeling suitably bold as the gravel got deeper at the NE end.
> Riding in a group, a swift first 70km; had a quick stop to control at Poulton, coinciding with the 9am assembly of about 50 riders from soi disant Performance Cycles. I enjoyed a quiche and a pint of milk from Lidl Amesbury (second control) before cutting through the Woodfords to the lovely Wylye valley, riding the latter in company with a 'fixed rider'. Stopped off to say hello to a friend who lives in Corton on the road NW of Wylye village. Onwards through Sutton Veny, Longbridge Deverill and Maiden Bradley (back in a small group after the village) through Kilmington to Alfred's Tower, above the Stourhead estate. I was due to stop for tea with a friend who lives just below the tower when, descending the wooded Kingsettle Hill at speed (?40kph) my front tyre blew (new on for LEL so about 2300km on it, the rear had another 1000 on it from Mille Pennines) and braking on a deflated front tyre didn't do it, and I lost it (together with any memory after the action of braking and keeping as straight as possible). Others in a group mostly from Stonehouse were right behind me and all I remember was being asked if I had a preference between Bath and Yeovil hospitals - I chose Yeovil (and went there by road (thanks to the air ambulance for attending too)). CT Scan and X-rays in A&E etc before transfer to ICU. Two days in ICU was enough - the punctured lung was stable and the multiple rib and shoulder blade fractures will apparently heal themselves. Discharged Monday evening and back home generally sore, battered, grazed and weak but will get better. Thanks to my fellow riders for calling the ambulance quickly, for agreeing to let a local take charge of my bike (which is fine apart from a punctured front tyre and a bit of scratching to the Brooks saddle and STIs), and for taking my saddle and top tube bags and GPS off my bike and sending them with me in the ambulance (NB really good practice; they even put one of my glasses' lenses in). I hope the my fellow riders were not too delayed on their ride, that my crash did not "spoil [their] ride" and that they enjoyed another 5 hours of excellent riding (we had taken 8:10 for the 200km so far). Sorry to have missed the ride over the Mendips, which would have been in daylight. Hey ho! When I recover my bike I shall ride the hill and try to see where I came off. When I think of the hills I've been down this year, Alfred's one is pretty innocuous (100m drop in a kilometre). The road west from Alfred's Tower seemed fine to me as I started down it (and I think I've been down there before) and consider I was in complete control, but until I go back I will not be able to make a decent objective assessment. I would like to know what made my tyre go (I was not braking much) and examination of the tube (idc - bike is now with the friend I was going to have tea with) will probably not shed much evidence on that. Hey ho! After 25,000km I guess statistics caught up with me, but I'd much prefer they didn't/hadn't. At least it was early in the month so if I can heal well, who knows if I can't keep the 100s going by a ride in late October . I am using this ride for both metric and imperial century challenges - force majeure.



Ouch, sorry to hear of the off. Liked for getting out there, and for suggesting that it 'may' be the last century this year. On a positive note, the bike sounds like it's OK, and you do have 51 days to get back in form..


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2017)

Septembers ride done today, and for me it was very hilly. My normal sort of routes would have made about 600m of climbing, but since I'm trying to do the Strava climbing challenge this month I went hunting for lumps and managed 1175m in the 102 km ride, no mean feat in the Thames Valley, and all within 8 miles of my front door (no way I'm going into the Surrey Hills on a Sunday, cycling madness...). Looking at some of the rides posted I know this is next to nothing in comparison, but for a flat terrain rider like me I felt like I'd achieved something extra today.
9 months done, getting into the cooler days now so stick at it folks, and get the rides in early in the month if you can, just in case the weather turns nasty.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> I once posted on the forum about swapping rear and front tyres round to share the wear and I believe it was @zacklaws who very strongly advised against it as a front blow out like @Ajax Bay had could be the result . I thought he was being overly dramatic but I never did swap them round but it's appears it was very sound advice . Did check my front tyre before today's ride . An accident like @Ajax Bay makes you think


I know why he said that - zack has reminded me of it a few times! He was doing one of our very hilly local audax rides - '_Spring into the Dales_' which includes a steep descent into the little town of Earby. (You may remember the Tour of Britain going _up_ the road to a KOM point a couple of years ago?) His front tyre blew out on a tight bend and he very nearly got badly hurt. You can't get a true impression of how steep the road is from this picture, but trust me - you wouldn't want a blowout going down into that bend!






Incidentally - talking about potentially catastrophic bicycle failures ... I encountered a rider walking his 'badly injured' bike to the checkpoint following that town on an earlier edition of the event. I stopped to ask if I could help and he showed me that his forks were about to snap off. He had done that scary descent and had then been progressing along a flat road when he felt the front of the bike start to wobble. The steel fork had rusted through from the inside and the fork blades were barely still attached ...


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2017)

BTW ... I discovered that people aren't joking when they talk about titanium seatposts seizing into aluminium frames! The saddle on my CAAD5 feels ever so slightly lower than the saddles do on my singlespeed and cyclocross bikes so I thought that I would try and raise it by a couple of mm. No joy - it is stuck solid! Fortunately, the saddle is not far off its optimum position so I can definitely leave it where it is, but I will attempt to shift it if I can without damaging the post or the frame. I'll see if some hot air from a fan heater helps ... (aluminium is supposed to expand well over twice as much as titanium for a given increase in temperature)


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Sep 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Do let us know what happened, if you're able to determine the cause of the failure (anecdata, I know, but nonetheless interesting in the way that potential failure modes are ;-) ).


Rest assured I shall share any useful information I can glean, once I inspect my bike (which is 70 miles away) which will not be for a few weeks (glad the ride was dry so it will not deteriorate from not being cleaned). Because convalescence and pain allow idle thought, I am trying not to beat myself up with the notion that I descended too quickly, or that once the tyre went my skills were wanting and a good rider would've kept it upright and at worst gone onto the verge/hedge in a controlled way. As we've seen upthread, Devon offers superbly 'undulating' terrain (glad you've been enjoying the terrain @ColinJ ) and I have my OS 1:50,000 map with all the chevrons in East Devon and have ascended and descended most of them (some many times): these offer a good variety of descents. You can't ride around (downhill) thinking 'I should allow for my front tyre blowing' - well not if you want to enjoy riding in Devon (and the Pennines, and Wales etc etc).
Thanks to all who've wished 'GWS' - it will be a race against time (31 Oct) to be sufficiently recovered to do 100.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Rest assured I shall share any useful information I can glean, once I inspect my bike (which is 70 miles away) which will not be for a few weeks (glad the ride was dry so it will not deteriorate from not being cleaned). Because convalescence and pain allow idle thought, I am trying not to beat myself up with the notion that I descended too quickly, or that once the tyre went my skills were wanting and a good rider would've kept it upright and at worst gone onto the verge/hedge in a controlled way. As we've seen upthread, Devon offers superbly 'undulating' terrain (glad you've been enjoying the terrain @ColinJ ) and I have my OS 1:50,000 map with all the chevrons in East Devon and have ascended and descended most of them (some many times): these offer a good variety of descents. You can't ride around (downhill) thinking 'I should allow for my front tyre blowing' - well not if you want to enjoy riding in Devon (and the Pennines, and Wales etc etc).
> Thanks to all who've wished 'GWS' - it will be a race against time (31 Oct) to be sufficiently recovered to do 100.


I do have to fight the 'what if' thoughts when descending. I do it here all the time and I was doing it in Devon and Somerset too. Usually, if the road surface is good and I have a clear view of what is coming up then I don't hold back too much. If the surface is poor or I can't tell what is coming up then I slow down. Having said that, I might have been caught out by a tight gravelly bend in a dip last week but I spotted a hand-painted sign warning of it in advance. My cousin didn't see the sign but he was already descending cautiously so it didn't catch him out. 

I think the biggest unavoidable threat is the risk of a lunatic driving too fast towards you down one of those singletrack lanes which has very high hedges down both sides. The few drivers that I encountered on them were driving sensibly but I read last week about some young idiot who hit other road users at high speed in one when trying to get away from the police.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2017)

Well, you could try to avoid those lanes, but I think you would miss out on some fine routes if you did, or end up on some nasty busy roads!


----------



## graham bowers (12 Sep 2017)

Just posted two 100Km plus rides. Sadly they were a retreat from a South to North traverse of the Routes des Grandes Alpes as the weather broke. Would never have done a 100 Km day going over the cols so at least I got two points out of it ;-))


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> September 100 done, but maybe the last - read on.
> An excellent ride - first two thirds of Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax - perfect weather. Enjoyed the Fosse Way gravel section, feeling suitably bold as the gravel got deeper at the NE end.
> Riding in a group, a swift first 70km; had a quick stop to control at Poulton, coinciding with the 9am assembly of about 50 riders from soi disant Performance Cycles. I enjoyed a quiche and a pint of milk from Lidl Amesbury (second control) before cutting through the Woodfords to the lovely Wylye valley, riding the latter in company with a 'fixed rider'. Stopped off to say hello to a friend who lives in Corton on the road NW of Wylye village. Onwards through Sutton Veny, Longbridge Deverill and Maiden Bradley (back in a small group after the village) through Kilmington to Alfred's Tower, above the Stourhead estate. I was due to stop for tea with a friend who lives just below the tower when, descending the wooded Kingsettle Hill at speed (?40kph) my front tyre blew (new on for LEL so about 2300km on it, the rear had another 1000 on it from Mille Pennines) and braking on a deflated front tyre didn't do it, and I lost it (together with any memory after the action of braking and keeping as straight as possible). Others in a group mostly from Stonehouse were right behind me and all I remember was being asked if I had a preference between Bath and Yeovil hospitals - I chose Yeovil (and went there by road (thanks to the air ambulance for attending too)). CT Scan and X-rays in A&E etc before transfer to ICU. Two days in ICU was enough - the punctured lung was stable and the multiple rib and shoulder blade fractures will apparently heal themselves. Discharged Monday evening and back home generally sore, battered, grazed and weak but will get better. Thanks to my fellow riders for calling the ambulance quickly, for agreeing to let a local take charge of my bike (which is fine apart from a punctured front tyre and a bit of scratching to the Brooks saddle and STIs), and for taking my saddle and top tube bags and GPS off my bike and sending them with me in the ambulance (NB really good practice; they even put one of my glasses' lenses in). I hope the my fellow riders were not too delayed on their ride, that my crash did not "spoil [their] ride" and that they enjoyed another 5 hours of excellent riding (we had taken 8:10 for the 200km so far). Sorry to have missed the ride over the Mendips, which would have been in daylight. Hey ho! When I recover my bike I shall ride the hill and try to see where I came off. When I think of the hills I've been down this year, Alfred's one is pretty innocuous (100m drop in a kilometre). The road west from Alfred's Tower seemed fine to me as I started down it (and I think I've been down there before) and consider I was in complete control, but until I go back I will not be able to make a decent objective assessment. I would like to know what made my tyre go (I was not braking much) and examination of the tube (idc - bike is now with the friend I was going to have tea with) will probably not shed much evidence on that. Hey ho! After 25,000km I guess statistics caught up with me, but I'd much prefer they didn't/hadn't. At least it was early in the month so if I can heal well, who knows if I can't keep the 100s going by a ride in late October . I am using this ride for both metric and imperial century challenges - force majeure.


Just catching up after a week away. I've given you a like for the write-up but  for the incident. I hope you'll heal quickly.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Sep 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I hope you'll heal quickly.


So do I, and thanks for your good wishes. Visit to the fracture clinic (and another set of x-rays) generated the same message: the bones will heal in time - let them get on and do it. Am reducing the codeine but yet to have a comfortable night. Will get on the turbo next week, at least that's the plan. Hope to be driving again by the end of the month (so I'll be able to train up and recover the car, and then go down and get my bike from near the 'scene'). Missed out on trip this weekend to Rotterdam for the World Age Group Triathlon Champs - where my daughter has just placed 4th in age group - would so like to have been there.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> So do I, and thanks for your good wishes. Visit to the fracture clinic (and another set of x-rays) generated the same message: the bones will heal in time - let them get on and do it. Am reducing the codeine but yet to have a comfortable night. Will get on the turbo next week, at least that's the plan. Hope to be driving again by the end of the month (so I'll be able to train up and recover the car, and then go down and get my bike from near the 'scene'). Missed out on trip this weekend to Rotterdam for the World Age Group Triathlon Champs - where my daughter has just placed 4th in age group - would so like to have been there.



Wow, 4th for her age group, I'm just back from Delft, Holland, there was a lot of rain last week.
@Ajax Bay. I hope you get back on your bike soon.


----------



## Fiona R (20 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> September 100 done, but maybe the last - read on.
> Two days in ICU was enough - the punctured lung was stable and the multiple rib and shoulder blade fractures will apparently heal themselves. Discharged Monday evening and back home generally sore, battered, grazed and weak but will get better. Thanks to my fellow riders for calling the ambulance quickly, for agreeing to let a local take charge of my bike (which is fine apart from a punctured front tyre and a bit of scratching to the Brooks saddle and STIs), and for taking my saddle and top tube bags and GPS off my bike and sending them with me in the ambulance (NB really good practice; they even put one of my glasses' lenses in).



Flipping heck. Local audax to me, plenty of friends were riding it but I was away, can't do those distances anyway! I did do Wells Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax earlier in the year, opposite direction up St Alfreds, and with a car coming ended up walking, so descent is steepish. Flipping painful just for regular broken ribs. look after yourself.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> September done. An imperial century from London to Coventry. Felt as if I had an anvil in my rack pack. I hadn't, I just had ineffective legs. But then I had a coconut Magnum. You heard, a Magnum with a coconut centre. After this blatant bit of chilled confectionary doping, and having removed the anvil, things picked up considerably.
> 
> That's right. A coconut Magnum.




Raspberry Magnum.. that's where the real life is DT


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Sep 2017)

I discovered today that the bridge at Hassall under the M6 is closed until at least March 2018, this route is part of @ColinJ Cheshire Ride.

But, for anyone using the route there's a nice alternative using Roughwood Lane.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Oct 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Do let us know what happened, if you're able to determine the cause of the failure (anecdata, I know, but nonetheless interesting in the way that potential failure modes are ;-) ).





13 rider said:


> An accident like @Ajax Bay makes you think


Well, exactly one month on from my ‘off’ I have recovered enough to drive. So I took the train up to Bristol/Keynsham to pick up my car (which had been recovered by a friend from the audax start) and then headed down to pick up my bike (which had been in the care of another friend who lives very close to the site of the accident). While there I drove up the hill: the scene of the accident - and slowly back down, recognising where my tyre had ‘blown’.
My posts describing/discussing the accident are here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge-chatzone.95264/post-4950192
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge-chatzone.95264/post-4952273
Apart from the front wheel my bike is relatively unscathed: the (1970s) Brooks ‘Competition’ saddle has been badly scuffed on the left back corner, but remains functional/useable; and the left hand STI is a bit scratched and was twisted in. The inner tube has a major snakebite in it: 11mm on one side and 9mm on the other, which will have caused/allowed the near instantaneous deflation I remember. There is a significant dink in one side of the rim where the puncture was. And there is damage to the left hand rim edge for about a third of the circumference, consistent with the rim attempting to roll on the road surface before saying ‘enough’. There is damage to the tyre sidewall in this area too. Of interest, the tyre had rotated about 20cm round the wheel (ie the maker’s logo was no longer aligned with the valve). I expect this happened when I tried to brake and the tyre gripped more on the road overcoming the friction between it and the rim.

All this supports my ‘analysis’ that coming down the hill, on the drops (always go on the drops downhill – much ‘stronger’ position and better leverage for braking), fingers lightly on both brakes, I suffered a near instant flat, and, after some immediate (swearing and) braking (which I remember) very shortly afterwards went over the bars landing supine, feet forward, first on my shoulder blade (crack) and that banged in to break ribs, one of which punctured my lung. My head then came down on its left side: the helmet is broken (cracked) and has friction damage. I was unconscious for an undetermined number of minutes. Because of how I fell, the helmet ‘wanted’ to come off: stopped from doing so by the helmet’s underchin strap which cut me and the sidestrap which had a go at my left ear (with a fair bit of blood (ears bleed easily)). This was the only damage to my head (lucky and protected) but my neck got a bit of a bashing – not surface but left/right and up/down stiffness/internal bruising. Substantial bruising (but not grazing) above my shoulder blade suggests I ‘bounced’ on that and serious grazing on my left arm/elbow and left hip suggests that I slid on those two main points till stationary. Other sites of grazing ‘are available’ – all now healed.

Lucky I was that others were right behind me (and called 999 etc). They thought I had gone down the hill ‘too fast’ (I have this on heresay, third hand) and maybe this is so, but they will not have known that I’d suffered a puncture when descending. Whether this would have altered their judgement I know not. Whether a lesser speed and their riding skills would have allowed them to stay upright in the event of a flat will not be tested, I hope.

I do not know what caused the snakebite. The tyre (Michelin Pro4 SC 25-622) was new on before London-Edinburgh-London and so had done about 2300km – I’d expect about 6000km from that make/model of tyre on the front. I had checked my tyres before the ride and the front was at 75psi (5psi more than the graph readout in Jan Heine’s BQ article: actual width 26.7mm, total load 85kg, front 38kg, rear 47kg). It is possible it had lost pressure during the 199km I had ridden. I checked the rear 31 days later: it was at 72spsi (same tyre make/model) - I had inflated it to 90psi before the ride). The road was clear and, having examined the surface by both driving up and down it and walking up and down the stretch where the flat occurred, the surface is good, with no potholes. The side of the road is a bank so I guess the only possibility is a largish stone: the sort of stone you can see and avoid as you ride down hills, I’d like to think. Maybe/clearly not this time.

What lessons can I learn from this incident?

1) A ‘fast’ puncture going at speed is likely to cause the rider to crash, especially if any braking or turning is needed.

2) Don’t apply any front brake (or release it if it’s already being used). Shift weight back to get as much effect from the back brake as possible.

3) Stay as straight as possible.

4) Check tyre pressures before each ride. Do a thumb check on each tyre at every stop (well, every couple of hours).

I have decided that the rim cannot be satisfactorily repaired and since the wheel/hub/spokes (Mavic MA3 on a Tiagra HB-4400) have done 25,000+km, it’s not worth lacing a new rim on. And I'm not sure how much damage has been done to the tyre sidewall so I'm reluctantly retiring that (to the bin) too. I have another similar front wheel: an Ambrosio Excursion rim on a 105 32 spoke hub which now has a new Continental GP 4 Seasons 28-622 tyre on, ready for when I’m able to ride again (hopefully in a fortnight or so). The Brooks saddle is off and being saved for long rides next year and the STI is straightened. All good. Almost off the pain killers now – just using for overnight comfort in an effort to achieve more sleep (still a challenge). Just need the bones to complete their healing, and to regain both mobility and strength in my left arm/shoulder and my neck.

Some may suggest I’m ‘overthinking’ this accident. But a month of work and 6+ weeks off the bike gives one ample time for overthinking. I hope some may find some of the facts and analysis interesting.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2017)

Glad your on the mend @Ajax Bay . Sounds like you were unlucky to puncture where you did at speed .


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Oct 2017)

That's a 'like' for the impressive and interesting forensic analysis. I hope the recovery continues well and that you manage to get back out by the end of October. 

I'd like to think that tubeless tyres have less chance of suffering a sudden failure of that sort. Tricky to prove a negative of course.


----------



## Donger (4 Oct 2017)

Get well soon. Sounds like a lucky escape. Look forward to reading your ride reports in future.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2017)

Nice to hear things are on the mend @Ajax Bay , back on the bike soon I hope


----------



## tallliman (4 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Well, exactly one month on from my ‘off’ I have recovered enough to drive. So I took the train up to Bristol/Keynsham to pick up my car (which had been recovered by a friend from the audax start) and then headed down to pick up my bike (which had been in the care of another friend who lives very close to the site of the accident). While there I drove up the hill: the scene of the accident - and slowly back down, recognising where my tyre had ‘blown’.
> My posts describing/discussing the accident are here:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge-chatzone.95264/post-4950192
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge-chatzone.95264/post-4952273
> ...



Fantastic analysis, just wish you hadn't had the accident and so didn't have to write it!


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Oct 2017)

My 100km ride today was in memory of my uncle, Alan Boden, who died today, he was my Dad's brother and he inspired my cycling exploits as a young man.

He rode in many races, including the old Milk Race (Tour of Britain) and won many veteran age group races as he got older.

He achieved third place in the 1968 National Championship 100 mile TT.

See below: Alan Boden, 100 mile: Time 03:55:45


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Oct 2017)

Not a great deal of opportunity to get out later in the month, so today was the day for Octobers ride. I wanted something different, so a variation on the route I did with Hounslow & District Wheelers on the one and only club ride I've managed to get to back in May. 
Not very often I dislike riding, but after 15 miles or so today I'd had enough Figured pacing on a bit would maybe get my mojo back, but the hills seemed really tough and endless, the Garmin was giving directions 10 seconds after I'd gone past the road it wanted me to go down so it earned a few new names today, none of which are suitable for here.
Back home on 101 km, so done at least. Hopefully next month with be better.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Oct 2017)

Back on my turbo for the first time since 2 Sep off. 17 days to go.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2017)

I should have got my '100' in last weekend on the Season of Mists audax but it is a brutally hilly route (over 2,500 metres of ascent, including LOTS of steep stuff) and I was just getting over a heavy cold so I decided to be sensible and give it a miss.

I am toying with two possibilities now - (1) Doing the route solo and seeing if I can get round in under 6 hours. I have got close to it in the past but am older and heavier now so maybe that would be difficult. (2) Playing with the route and riding much of it in the opposite direction for a change. That would do away with some tough climbs but would introduce some others.

I don't want to leave it too late in the month but the next week or so is looking horribly windy!


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Oct 2017)

8km to the pub and 9km back. First time back on the bike. Keen to avoid jarring potholes. 10 days to go. Have plotted flat 101km route!
Separately, hope the wind gives you all/both a window of opportunity, 'up north'.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> 8km to the pub and 9km back. First time back on the bike. Keen to avoid jarring potholes. 10 days to go. Have plotted flat 101km route!
> Separately, hope the wind gives you all/both a window of opportunity, 'up north'.


Well done, and good luck with the flat ride!

I got up early to do my ride today but took one look at the weather and went back to bed ...  Monday is currently looking like my best shot. I am booked up on the 26th, 27th and 28th October so I will be cutting it fine if I don't get the ride done by the 25th (Wednesday).


----------



## Sbudge (23 Oct 2017)

October done, first long ride in a month. Came down with labyrinthitis and that rather scuppered any attempt at riding for a few weeks (or walking, or sitting upright for that matter). Funny enough I'd say I feel less dizzy riding than I do walking at the moment, probably something to do with head position. Much thanks to Steve for accompanying me on the first long ride, I wouldn't have wanted to ride solo on it.

Ride itself was pretty windy (and wet at times) but otherwise lovely. :-)


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Oct 2017)

I just realised that I had neglected to write a report for a ride this month despite posing the numbers up. I was stuck on Zwift this weekend as I was on kid duty, so my report will have to be from last weekend. As usual it was Sunday, a much later start than usual, as for once my insomnia did not wake me at 5am, still had to use lights though. The weather was unseasonably warm, although incredibly windy with added unforecasted rain. Luckily I have Gabba and Perfetto jerseys in my arsenal, so I stayed pretty dry. I usually head directly into the wind where possible for the first part of a ride and today was no exception. Although with the 20mph winds it was certainly hard work for the first 25 miles. I was pleased to see that I did not give up that much speed averaging 17.5mph, but I think I might have put in a bit too much effort as the ride total was 18.3mph so I did not make that much use of the wind on my back on the way home. A lot of the route was new today, even the bits I usually ride in the other direction seemed new.

Towards the end of the ride I went past a cyclist at the top of a hill standing by the side of the road. I shouted out my customary 'do you need anything' expecting him to say no, but actually yes he did need help. He had managed to pop a pin out on his chain - it was still just about in place, but the plate was bent and there was no way he was continuing. Luckily I had a chain tool on my multi-tool (a birthday present to myself just a week earlier). He had a quick link, but we thought it might be quicker to drive the pin back in. A couple of minutes later and it was all done, although I think he will be buying a new chain just in case as this one had already covered about 3k miles. To be honest, I was glad of the rest.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2017)

I still haven't got my ride in for October. I had planned to do it today but it is another damp and blustery day here, which put me off. It is supposed to be the same tomorrow and I am booked up Thursday, Friday and Saturday so that leaves me this Wednesday or Sunday, next Monday or next Tuesday. I don't want to leave it until the last few days in case the weather turns really nasty so I will do my very best to get out on Wednesday to do it.

I am toying with doing 3 times round my 33-and-a-bit km Cragg Vale loop. It would be a bit boring but I want to see if I can cope with that boredom so I can keep that option in reserve for future months when I might not fancy venturing further afield.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> @ColinJ fingers crossed for the weather for you


There is supposed to be a stiff south-westerly wind on Wednesday. My cunning plan is an anticlockwise loop that should grant me a nice tailwind on the tough climb, then an easy 9 km descent. The connecting valley roads shouldn't be too difficult.

The forecast ...





The climb is shown by the broad purple line ...





The road, looking SW from the summit at Blackstone Edge ...


----------



## Fiona R (23 Oct 2017)

Good luck with that, I hope weather forecast holds true. I just did 75km yesterday, south to seaside at Weston s Mare then blown home. Two weeks of hard coughing has put paid to much energetic riding so glad mine's done for October although I try and aim for two, yesterday I didn't have the motivation to add a local loop at the end, even though it was a dry day.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Oct 2017)

Playing catch up here, so the runners and riders who have completed up to and including October, based on rides posted in the challenge thread...

@cosmicbike
@Sea of vapours
@Dogtrousers
@Donger
@Milkfloat
@Lilliburlero
@Rickshaw Phil
@Osprey
@GuyBoden
@Goonerobes
@Sbudge
@StuartG
@13 rider
@Cranky Knee Girl

@steverob is contiuing to post working on the rolling year. Hopefully @Ajax Bay is recovering well and will come back for 2018.

Now it may be my eyesight, but it seems I can't find October rides for @ColinJ and @tallliman again.....

EDIT:- Just seen @ColinJ post above.

Only 2 months to go folks, well done to all of you for sticking at it.


----------



## tallliman (23 Oct 2017)

I think I'm just behind on updating the thread. Rest assured, I'm still in!


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Oct 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Hopefully @Ajax Bay is recovering well and will come back for 2018.


I make it clear that I shall try to complete 100km in the next 8 days, if it is sensible. Planned route is: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26302895
Extensive use of estuary trail and somewhere to stop every 20km.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I make it clear that I shall try to complete 100km in the next 8 days, if it is sensible. Planned route is: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26302895
> Extensive use of estuary trail and somewhere to stop every 20km.



Pleased to hear that, take it easy and remember this is really only a bit of fun. That said, I look forward to the positive ride report


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I make it clear that I shall try to complete 100km in the next 8 days, if it is sensible. Planned route is: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26302895
> Extensive use of estuary trail and somewhere to stop every 20km.


All the best it will be some achievement to come back from your injuries to get a ride in


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I make it clear that I shall try to complete 100km in the next 8 days, if it is sensible. Planned route is: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26302895
> Extensive use of estuary trail and somewhere to stop every 20km.


It'd be even flatter if you turned round and retraced at the 50k point. Although I'm sure you've considered that. It would involve going through Starcross four times, which could get a bit samey. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> flatter if you turned round and retraced at the 50k point . . . involve going through Starcross four times


 Starcross is 'lovely' but not that lovely. 40km tomorrow (in the dark, to the pub and back) to see how it feels.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2017)

Well, I did my triple-Cragg Vale loop and I won't be doing that again in a hurry! There used to be a morning rush hour, then the afternoon school run, then the evening rush hour. It felt like there was a rush 5-hour today! 

This was the route that I had proposed in an earlier post, planned to take advantage of the stiff SW wind to help me up the climb the A58 from Littleborough to Blackstone Edge ...







That worked. What I hadn't really thought of was that the same wind would get funnelled down the A6033 valley road to Todmorden and then the A646 to Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd. I had a tiring headwind to contend with for 18 kms in exchange for 4 kms of help up the hill - not a great exchange really!

There were several sets of temporary traffic lights creating extra congestion.

I had to put up with 5 or 6 really stupid overtakes too.

I was surprised to find that the ride had 1,200 m of climbing in total. It is less than most metric centuries round here but enough to be tiring with that wind to contend with down in the valleys.

I think I will do something more interesting for the last couple of metric centuries of this year!


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Oct 2017)

Lovely sunny day in Devon so pleased to say 100+km ridden. Bit weary. Shoulder seemed and seems OK. I suspect I will get DOSS 'feedback' in the morning.
DOSS - Delayed Onset of Shoulder Soreness.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Lovely sunny day in Devon so pleased to say 100+km ridden. Bit weary. Shoulder seemed and seems OK. I suspect I will get DOSS 'feedback' in the morning.
> DOSS - Delayed Onset of Shoulder Soreness.


Well done that man  That's a seriously good effort  after your injuries  and your still in the challenge  . You deserve a


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Oct 2017)

Playing catch up here, so the runners and riders who have completed up to and including October, based on rides posted in the challenge thread...

@cosmicbike
@Sea of vapours
@Dogtrousers
@Donger
@Milkfloat
@Lilliburlero
@Rickshaw Phil
@Osprey
@GuyBoden
@Goonerobes
@Sbudge
@StuartG
@13 rider
@Cranky Knee Girl
@ColinJ 
@Ajax Bay 

Just missing @tallliman now...


----------



## tallliman (28 Oct 2017)

Finally got round to updating the thread....all of us now present and correct!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Oct 2017)

Right, just 2 months to go in the 50k/mile a month challenge. reckon I'll step up to the 100k for next year. Still gotta get the last two months of 2017 though.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> You can start logging the 100k a month now if you like. G'wan g'wan g'wan.



True. I'll probably get the first in November. Old bangers run London to Brighton.


----------



## steverob (28 Oct 2017)

Woo Hoo! Three 100km rides in one month - only done that once before and that was back in May 2015. Admittedly today's effort was in two bits, split by a short train journey; partially to take advantage of a tailwind, partially because it was an area I'd wanted to cycle in for a while and riding there AND back would have put me nearer 150km.

Got caught out at one point when a few of the roads I'd planned to go down had big signs saying "Private Road - No Entry" all over them and so had to quickly work out a detour. This was quite tough to do on the fly, because most of the logical routes from there would end up with me on the A5 dual carriageway, which wasn't something I was willing to try. Now I've got back home, I've consulted Google Maps and OpenStreetMap and none of these roads look massively different to the regular roads in the area - no markings or anything, so I don't know whether this really was private land, or just someone fed up of cars cutting through and putting up a few signs on the off chance of putting people off.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Oct 2017)

steverob said:


> Got caught out at one point when a few of the roads I'd planned to go down had big signs saying "Private Road - No Entry"


The junction you turned round at cannot be Google Streetviewed so very likely that's just what it is - a private road. The signs at both ends (ie including the other end at Wakefield Farm Shop) say just that (so assume the signs have been up there a while). The lane (Kennels Lane) goes across the Wakefield Lawn Estate and has no 'right of way' marking on the map. Personally I would have just gone for it, but there's always a chance of dogs, eponymously housed.


----------



## steverob (29 Oct 2017)

To be honest, I normally do Streetview large chunks of my route in advance, though that's mainly because I'm on the lookout for "roads" that are actually more like single track ploughed fields that I can't get my road bike down rather than for private roads, but for some reason I didn't for that bit of yesterday's ride. Don't know why, but lesson learned I suppose!


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Nov 2017)

November done. Started in pea soup fog for the first 2 hours but it cleared to a nice sunny day. First time out in a winter top, and needed it too. Only 1 more to go


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> The junction you turned round at cannot be Google Streetviewed so very likely that's just what it is - a private road. The signs at both ends (ie including the other end at Wakefield Farm Shop) say just that (so assume the signs have been up there a while). The lane (Kennels Lane) goes across the Wakefield Lawn Estate and has no 'right of way' marking on the map. Personally I would have just gone for it, but there's always a chance of dogs, eponymously housed.


I was trying to plot a new route once and on Streetview I saw a sign on one lane - Private Road. I actually think that it was the name of the public road! If so, then the person who gave it the name has a sense of humour ... 

I'll see if I can track it down and check.


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> My personal approach for cycling is to stick to yellow roads. . . . I generally avoid roads that are pure white


I generally seek to stay off A roads (except where ‘bottlenecks’ force me onto them) and at the other end of the highway scale I seek to avoid narrow roads – the one that are shown as narrow yellow on the OS 1:50,000 maps. Some of those lanes are lovely but many are of a width that means that you cannot be sure that you will be able to cycle past a car coming the other way: this increases the need for caution and thus reduces speed. White roads are generally not public unless, as you say, it has bridleway or BOAT markings.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I was trying to plot a new route once and on Streetview I saw a sign on one lane - Private Road. I actually think that it was the name of the public road! If so, then the person who gave it the name has a sense of humour ...
> 
> I'll see if I can track it down and check.


Yes ... Private Road is PUBLIC!!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2017)

And ... it looks like the Streetview driver took the sign at face value and declined to drive up there. You can see that the council has painted white lines on the road as usual.

As an exercise, I will try to find a way to get Google to send a Streetview car up there. The road is not on their current list, as you can see on this map ...


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2017)

November's in the bag nice an early . Chilly and hilly but a really nice ride .1 to go


----------



## Sbudge (6 Nov 2017)

November out the way early here too. Just that one critical century left (this year) ! :-)


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2017)

_*Double drat!!*_ 

I had a new route planned for tomorrow (or strictly since it is well gone midnight, in a few hours time TODAY) - train to Burnley Rose Grove, a ride round the Ribble Valley eventually getting to Blackburn, train home.

For once, I have been really efficient and got my food and drinks made in advance, my bike fettlled, the route loaded to GPS and phone ... So, one last detail - double-check the train times and I discover that there is a local rail strike, so non-bike-carrying rail replacement buses! 

Oh well, I'll save that route for a future ride and will do one of my local routes instead.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2017)

Littgull is going to do my new route with me next week. I just did a relaxed hilly local 53 km ride instead today, calling at a cafe mid-ride for coffee, a scone and a chat with friends.


----------



## steverob (19 Nov 2017)

A really enjoyable ride with @Sbudge today. Decided to wrap up in multiple layers, both top and bottom, and while I may have looked like the Michelin Man, I didn't really feel the cold all that much because of it, plus it really wasn't that bad when you were in the sun.

We took a train out to Leamington Spa and then cycled back to Buckinghamshire from there, with a light tail/cross wind for most of the route. Managed to find some really quiet pleasant roads; not many real big climbs, but a lot of undulations meaning the elevation total still looked semi-impressive.

If I include my ride to the station first thing in the morning in with the main journey, I believe that was my biggest distance day this year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2017)

Lovely ride in the sun today. Worried about ice for first hour but after that sun had reached the roads and all was well.


----------



## Sbudge (19 Nov 2017)

steverob said:


> A really enjoyable ride with @Sbudge today. Decided to wrap up in multiple layers, both top and bottom, and while I may have looked like the Michelin Man, I didn't really feel the cold all that much because of it, plus it really wasn't that bad when you were in the sun.
> 
> We took a train out to Leamington Spa and then cycled back to Buckinghamshire from there, with a light tail/cross wind for most of the route. Managed to find some really quiet pleasant roads; not many real big climbs, but a lot of undulations meaning the elevation total still looked semi-impressive.
> 
> If I include my ride to the station first thing in the morning in with the main journey, I believe that was my biggest distance day this year.



Yep, it was a really special ride. Sun, light (following) winds and some great scenery/roads. Might try more of these 'one way' rides. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2017)

I had to repostpone my November metric century after picking up a chest infection from my sister. I'll have to leave it at least another 3 or 4 days, maybe more because I am still coughing and spluttering. I might end up having to do a very undemanding and boring 100 km up and down the local valley A-roads late in the month if I don't feel well enough to include the usual hills.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> A like for your dedication, not for your chest infection


And one for your sympathy!

I just spoke to my other sister who had driven our stricken sister up here and back home again. She has NOT caught the chest infection! How could she do 2 long car journeys with the splutterer and avoid the bug, but I sit across a room from her for 2 days and catch it - #notfair!


----------



## Sbudge (21 Nov 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I had to repostpone my November metric century after picking up a chest infection from my sister. I'll have to leave it at least another 3 or 4 days, maybe more because I am still coughing and spluttering. I might end up having to do a very undemanding and boring 100 km up and down the local valley A-roads late in the month if I don't feel well enough to include the usual hills.



Yuk, that's really tough. Cold air and a chest infection don't go well together. Good luck and don't take unnecessary risks. No point in making November then missing the whole of December through Pneumonia!


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Nov 2017)

Very cold this morning, still a slight bit of ice on some verges, so I rode my usual easy flat 100km. I was over taken by an electric bike, so I caught him up, sat behind chatting and drafting. This increased my speed tremendously, pity he wasn't going my way back home. 

The lack of daylight hours is becoming a problem, I've been getting out earlier.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Nov 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Very cold this morning, still a slight bit of ice on some verges, so I rode my usual easy flat 100km. I was over taken by an electric bike, so I caught him up, sat behind chatting and drafting. This increased my speed tremendously, pity he wasn't going my way back home.
> 
> The lack of daylight hours is becoming a problem, I've been getting out earlier.


Your rides are so inspiring, nothing stops you getting out!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2017)

After a couple of weeks of coughing and spluttering, I had almost run out of time to get my November metric century in - it had to be today! Too bad that today today was the coldest day since last winter ... 

I decided to play it safe and keep off the hills***. Not only did I not fancy riding up onto them, I also didn't fancy being out of the (slight) shelter of the valleys and fully exposed to a horrid, bitterly cold northerly wind. Unfortunately, sticking to the valleys not only meant putting up with a lot more traffic, it also meant that I was often looking up at distant hillsides bathed in sunshine while I slogged up and down roads in the chilly shadows of the hills.

Anyway, I completed the ride - 101 km in just under 5 hours. I managed to get 71 km into my ride before I started coughing. I thought that the cold air might start me off straight away, but no - I am clearly on the way to recovering from the chest infection. I'm hoping that I don't have an adverse reaction to my exertions. I feel a bit tired now, but otherwise not too bad.

I'm going to try and get my December ride in as early as I can in the month to avoid having to go through this again after Christmas!




*** The ride took place in lumpy West Yorkshire/Lancashire. Even though it was pretty much the easiest route I could find round here, I still accumulated over 1,000 metres of climbing in my 101 km!


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Nov 2017)

Only 1 more to go folks. I have planned mine for tomorrow, but suspect I may wimp out with the cold Northerly wind gusting to 30mph. It went right through me this morning at 0530hrs riding to work, and not sure I can deal with it for 4+ hours. Sunday looks better, so I may have to brave the weekend warriors....


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Nov 2017)

Phew, I made November’s on the last day, most unlike me who prefers to get one in early. Unfortunately this month I have been travelling the world, but only to sit in a variety of conference rooms, so opportunities to get out have been few and far between. I had to take a day off work to get November’s ride in, although it will be a day in lieu when I can be bothered to inform my boss.

So onto the ride, bloomin’ cold! Since my ‘off’ in Feb I had decided not to go out when it was below 3 or 4 degrees, well I had no choice to start at -1.5 and decided to stay on the gritted roads for a couple of hours. Unfortunately this took me through morning rush hour, which as well as dicing with far more close passes than my usual commute, meant lots of stop start traffic, so no chance to warm up. After a while I was out of the towns and into the countryside, but still on fast A and B roads, when I much prefer a quiet country road, still better than ice skating on Conti’s. A brutal headwind kept me cursing for an hour or so and the bugger got me later also on the turn home as a bit of an easterly. I was not amused. Some new roads (by bike) for me as I decided to do a big loop around Coventry, somewhere I usually avoid, some ok roads and some not so great, I don’t think I will hurry back. After 40 miles my Garmin gave me a low battery warming, even though it was fully charged when I left. I immediately turned off Bluetooth and my sensors which allowed me to just make it home with 1% remaining. I think I will do a system reset to fix that.

For Decembers ride, I have some time off between Christmas and the New Year, so if I cannot squeeze in a longer ride in the next couple of weeks I should have ample opportunity.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> After 40 miles my Garmin gave me a low battery warming, even though it was fully charged when I left. I immediately turned off Bluetooth and my sensors which allowed me to just make it home with 1% remaining. I think I will do a system reset to fix that.


Maybe the cold got to the battery?

Funnily enough, my Garmin Edge 500 indicated that it had only used 16% of its power in my (approximately) 5 hour ride. I'm fairly sure that it could never last over 30 hours on one charge so I'm not sure what was going on there!


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Maybe the cold got to the battery?
> 
> Funnily enough, my Garmin Edge 500 indicated that it had only used 16% of its power in my (approximately) 5 hour ride. I'm fairly sure that it could never last over 30 hours on one charge so I'm not sure what was going on there!



I always get ‘range anxiety’ after 6 or 7 hours on my long rides and tend to run with the backlight off, but after less than 2.5 hours was a shock. The only thing different was using my watch as a heart rate sensor. Maybe that was it.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I always get ‘range anxiety’ after 6 or 7 hours on my long rides and tend to run with the backlight off, but after less than 2.5 hours was a shock. The only thing different was using my watch as a heart rate sensor. Maybe that was it.


It doesn't sound long!

One of the things that I like about the old Etrex GPS devices is that run for 24+ hours on one pair of AA batteries. As long as I remember to charge the batteries once a week for normal riding, that is fine. For long rides, I make sure they are freshly charged. One of the things I DON'T like about the Edge 500 is its fixed battery/shortish battery life. I had mine conk out on me in June as we rode back into Manchester at the end of my 200 km Cheshire forum ride.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2017)

Completed  December's done nice and early . Cold and a windy ride but challenge be done


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Completed  December's done nice and early . Cold and a windy ride but challenge be done


Well done. I decided to delay mine a day or two based on the cold and windy forecast. Feeling frustrated now as it isn't actually that bad here.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well done. I decided to delay mine a day or two based on the cold and windy forecast. Feeling frustrated now as it isn't actually that bad here.


Going for the Imperial tomorrow


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Completed  December's done nice and early . Cold and a windy ride but challenge be done



Well done Afraid I bottled out, and did decorating and cooking instead. It seems I have a pass out Sunday so fingers crossed for less wind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Going for the Imperial tomorrow



Tomorrow you've got someone to drag you round it though


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Tomorrow you've got someone to drag you round it though


I might need it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> I might need it



Need to persuade @Lilliburlero to do the full ride then


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2017)

I've done my easy flat Cheshire ride for Dec today, so I've completed the 100km a month challenge. 

I'm lucky that Cheshire is mainly flat and usually has slightly warmer weather than further North. The riders who are further North and ride up hills deserve full praise, my rides are so easy in comparison...........


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Dec 2017)

I'll be leaving mine until it's quite a lot more than the far from toasty minus 3.5C that it was outside my house at ten this morning, though all the whiteness is very pretty :-)


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Completed  December's done nice and early . Cold and a windy ride but challenge be done



Well done sir


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Need to persuade @Lilliburlero to do the full ride then



That would be around the 130 mile mark..... no problem  

I might do a few extra with you though, if the legs feel ok


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm lucky that Cheshire is mainly flat and usually has slightly warmer weather than further North. The riders who are further North and ride up hills deserve full praise, my rides are so easy in comparison...........


What you say about cycling in Cheshire is true, and if I could ride round there without a major trek before and after the rides I would be doing a lot more long rides, BUT I am fairly sure that I still wouldn't be doing as many as you!


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Dec 2017)

Seemed there were a fair few of us out yesterday completing the 2017 challenge.
Mine was a 200km audax from Tewkesbury (I'd say there were about 60 at the start). Bit of drizzle right at the start (0730) persuaded me to put my jacket on, but that came off after half an hour (sunrise), and stayed off. Temperature was about +5 rising to maybe +8. Some dry roads, some muddy. Fine views, particularly north after the hill out of Ludlow. Then across the 'Lingen Alps' for a brief excursion into Wales (Presteigne). Info control highlight (@Dogtrousers look away now) was spotting the "Judoes House" mentioned in the brevet ("How many stone pillars?"). Found said stone pillars and assumed 'judoe' was Welsh for 'judge' only reassessing this on the long climb out of Kingston and decided it was most likely a typg! The profile of the route meant we'd done nearly all the 2000m climbing by 116km so the last third was flattish down to and along the River Wye and across to the Severn. Teamed up with a rider (Simon) from Bristol for the final 55km after he'd put his second inner in after his second (slow) puncture. Company made the miles roll by, as the sun set behind us. His (rather expensive) Hope somethingorother headlight started wobbling: the case seemed to have failed where the fixing is to 'slot' onto the bar fitting; so he was left with (a decent) be seen front flasher on his headtube. My headlight provided enough 'spot the pothole' beam for us both but in the dark, out in the cuds near the M50, with ten km to go he had his third puncture. I (stopped and) provided light to augment his torch, and one of my spare inners, and in minutes few we were on our way to the 'arrivée' at the Royal Hop Pole in Tewkesbury. Many thanks to the organiser: Mark Rigby of Black Sheep Audax for an excellent winter route.


----------



## StuartG (3 Dec 2017)

DUNNIT TODAY!

2016 was my first 100km challenge so I thought I should up the ante a bit for 2017. Hence I did every ride this year in shorts. Which is a problem as I start to think about 2018. I do think this may be a wee bit too challenging in January (though obviously I would have very little to hide :-). Any ideas?


----------



## Osprey (3 Dec 2017)

Completed the challenge today.  Only the 12 qualifying rides, but I'll set out to improve on that next year.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Dec 2017)

I had my ride planned an in the Garmin ready for Friday, but chose decorating instead, opting to do the last challenge ride today as the weather man said dry and not windy. 
I woke to wet roads, and after a mooch in the garden decided the dry bike would be okay. Bib longs and jacket were the order of the day, along with woolly hat. After 4 miles it started raining, that horrible fine stuff which covers your glasses, and both the BBC & the Met Office were cursed under my breath. Really struggled this morning, every hill seemed hard work, and if it weren't for this challenge I probably would have gone home.
New territory for me from Ascot as I followed a very convoluted route towards Maidenhead, the plan being to stop at Velolife after 31 miles for coffee and cake. Upon arrival it was rammed, so I opted to continue onwards and survive on the museli bar I had packed. A brief struggle up Honey Lane (and back down again, I only did it to nab an Explorer square before heading North of Maidenhead around residential streets. Couple of very odd routing choices as I went along, one path best suited to MTB's, and the other took me over the M4 via a pedestrian footbridge, made the ride a bit more interesting. 
After 45 miles or so the rain stopped, and with the wind behind me the pace picked up. I had to pass my front door to get the miles done, and the last few were tough. But, 64.1 miles done, and very pleased to have completed the MCaM challenge this year
Now, the next logical step is the Imperial a month....


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2017)

A misty/drizzly metric century, testing a new route of mine.

There is now a direct rail connection between Todmorden and Blackburn since 'Todmorden Curve' has been reinstated (a short length of railway track removed years ago for some reason - Beeching?). My route involves a return rail ticket from Tod to Blackburn, but only travelling the first half of the outward rail journey. That means that I can avoid riding the over-familiar/over-busy A646 to Rose Grove and can start from Rose Grove instead, giving me an extra 16 km to ride in the Forest of Bowland instead. Amazingly, the return ticket is only 5p more than the cost of a single so 'wasting' half of the outward ticket is not an issue!

The forecast told me that I would not be freezing on this ride, and there would not be any risk of ice, in contrast with last Thursday's bitterly cold metric century. That was true. The only snow/ice I saw was in a sheltered corner of the platform at Rose Grove station and even that was almost melted. Unfortunately, the forecast for dry conditions turned out to be hopelessly optimistic! I spent 2/3 of the ride in heavy mist, drizzle, or light rain. At least it never really poured, but it was damp enough to eventually penetrate my cycling kit. There was a blustery wind, but at least it wasn't a cold one. I enjoyed a few brief spells of sunshine, but they just reminded me how unpleasant conditions were the rest of the time ...

The steep little lane I had discovered from Mire Fold to Top of Ramsgreave north of Blackburn is a gem! Unfortunately, to get to it involves 1 km on the very busy A59 from the traffic lights with the B6245 up from Ribchester.

The run down to Blackburn station was straightforward because I had planned it well to take into account one-way systems etc. OS maps, the cycle.travel website, and Google Street View are your friends - use them!

The Beatles reckoned there were "_4,000 holes in Blackburn, Lancashire_"*** but I didn't see many of them. It seems like the council finally got round to filling them. Or maybe Lennon meant 4,000 _hills_? It certainly is a lumpy town so I wouldn't be in a hurry to start a ride from Blackburn station. The gloriously easy run down the hill would become a nightmare slog up in traffic - no thanks!

104 km with about 1,500 metres of climbing so a bit more than 'undulating', but not monstrously hard - '_fairly hilly_'? I would call 2,000 metres in 100 kms '_hilly_' and anything over 2,500 metres '_extremely, very, bloody, stupidly, f*****g hilly_'!

*** #1 For Beatles fans or youngsters who don't have a clue what I am going on about there, here is 'A Day in the Life' .... (at 3 mins 24 secs).



*** #2 I discovered THIS fascinating insight into just how humourless and out-of-touch some people in authority were in the 1960s - ha ha ha! 

So, that's another year of metric centuries completed. I feel _slightly _tempted to have a go at the imperial century challenge, but I know that I would always be battling the weather on the hills between November and February and I don't have a great selection of flat routes to choose from. Maybe I will have a go at @Littgull's more humane version - 12+ imperial centuries in the year, not including the winter months?

PS Oh, oh, oh - I nearly forgot ... I must tell you about witnessing one of the most amazingly bad driving errors that I have ever seen! I can assure you that if I give you a lead up to it, you are not going to guess what happened next! 

So there I was, early in my ride, heading along a fairly busy B road. I noticed a driver ahead of me on my left wanting to turn right from a minor side road. He looked straight at me and ...

What happened next? 

Yes - he floored the throttle and shot out in front of me.

No - that isn't it ... I half expected him to do it and was already braking so he_ didn't_ hit me.

Any ideas ...?

Ok, I'll put you out of your misery! The driver had been totally focussed on pulling out in front of me rather than waiting a few seconds for me to go by. So focussed in fact that he totally forgot to look left before pulling out ... If he _had _looked then he would have seen that there was a tractor towing a large trailer into the space that he would soon be occupying! Even worse, the tractor had created a tailback of 8 or 9 vehicles. The tractor driver was close enough that I could see the look on his face as this unfolded. He screamed and blasted the errant driver with a VERY loud blast on the tractor's horn, quickly followed by horn blasts from the other 8 or 9 drivers who could see what was happening. F**kw*t driver swerved right, out of the way of the tractor, which meant that he was now heading straight for me so he swerved back left again to avoid me and almost hit the trailer, swerved back right and almost got my back wheel, swerved back left and almost hit the car following the trailer, swerved right again and almost hit the car behind me ...! All the while, every other driver on that stretch of road was honking away at him and waving fists. Mad driver somehow managed to fishtail between the 2 streams of traffic and actually get past the tractor without killing anybody. Somebody should track him down and give him an award of some sort. If 100 drivers attempted that manoeuvre, there would probably have been 99 collisions!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2017)

D'oh - the Albert Hall article was dated 1st April!


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Dec 2017)

That's a like for generally having a hard time and the fortitude, rather than the strange keeling over aspect.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Dec 2017)

Well I did do it on Monday with what was intended to be a reserve ride, a flat one round the Somerset levels because a friend only had that day to ride his Gran Fondo so I worked Sunday to go out Monday (and I met a friend in Wilts on Tues/Weds for a spot of rogue mountain biking but that's another story!) but yet again I've been foiled with a planned event.

This month's ride was supposed to be yesterday's Abbeys and Minor Roads Audax from Bristol. I ummed, ahhed, decided on Tuesday that it wasn't on for OH to ride due to temps forecast (medical grounds not because he is a wimp!) Weds I decided that it wasn't sensible for me to ride, temps a degree or two lower over Malmesbury way and almost certainly some ice. I broke ribs a few years ago, my bike handling skills are not the best. I had managed to skid on Monday and somehow stayed upright, it was dry and certainly not freezing, just a bend got bendier. It turned out to be the right decision, for me, as it was icier than forecast and those that did go out were heroic.

You never know I may fit in another 100km at the end of the month but catering for a houseful for a ten day period makes a Rapha Festive 500 completion very unlikely. if relatives all lived close by and you could just tour people's houses for food every day post ride except the one day at yours, it would be doable. Never mind a few days at work.

So I'm pleased to have completed a second year of metric centuries/Strava Gran Fondos but I am quite annoyed that there should be several most months and there are actually not that many multiples. Quite a few went to pot due to weather, illness in family and other unavoidable distractions. Proud of a 200km audax in July, no tours this year. Just shows that it is much less nerve wracking to get the ride in as early in the month as possible!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Well I did do it on Monday with what was intended to be a reserve ride
> ...
> Proud of a 200km audax in July, no tours this year. *Just shows that it is much less nerve wracking to get the ride in as early in the month as possible!*


Well done!

Having left my November ride until the last day of the month, I made damn sure to get the December ride in early, before this winter weather arrived!


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> Having left my November ride until the last day of the month, I made damn sure to get the December ride in early, before this winter weather arrived!



I was not quite so clever, at this rate it could be a New Year’s Eve ride for me.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> Having left my November ride until the last day of the month, I made damn sure to get the December ride in early, before this winter weather arrived!


I had a couple of very close shaves last year, a 130km August Gran Fondo done on the very last day, very hot, got very lost and ended up ringing the husband to pick me up 30 km from home, fortunately I had planned 100 miles and had scraped over the 130km before phoning, it was dusk! Usually when you do a reserve ride the real one goes to plan!


----------



## Sbudge (18 Dec 2017)

Challenged completed for the year. Yesterday was extremely grim, 2 degrees and heavy rain the whole time. Sheer stubbornness got me round but it was tough, by the end of it my 'clever' waterproof socks were just two bags of cold water. Thanks for everyone on the challenge this year, the support really helped. Good luck in 2018 everyone!


----------



## Sbudge (18 Dec 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I had a couple of very close shaves last year, a 130km August Gran Fondo done on the very last day, very hot, got very lost and ended up ringing the husband to pick me up 30 km from home, fortunately I had planned 100 miles and had scraped over the 130km before phoning, it was dusk! Usually when you do a reserve ride the real one goes to plan!



Here too, a couple of illnesses (Bell's Palsy and Labyrinthitis)and 8 weeks of business travel made for some very close calls this year! Next year April is already looking dodgy too.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Dec 2017)

2017 finishers to date, based on rides logged in the challenge thread. 15 finishers from 20 starters.. Well done all, you've earned your star

@13 rider
@GuyBoden
@Goonerobes
@Lilliburlero
@Donger
@tallliman
@Ajax Bay
@cosmicbike
@StuartG
@Osprey
@Rickshaw Phil
@ColinJ
@Dogtrousers
@Cranky Knee Girl
@Sbudge


----------



## Sbudge (19 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> 2017 finishers to date, based on rides logged in the challenge thread. 15 finishers from ?? starters.. Well done all, you've earned your star
> 
> @13 rider
> @GuyBoden
> ...



How many finishers did we have last year btw?


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

Sbudge said:


> How many finishers did we have last year btw?



Honestly, I have no idea. I think @Dogtrousers was tracking things in 2016?


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

For 2017 we had 20 starters, though I'm unable to locate the original list. Apparently 2 dropped out after January, no idea who, so I think we have 3 left to post qualifying rides


----------



## Sbudge (19 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just done a very quick check. Apologies to anyone I've missed. It would appear that the 2016 finishers were
> 
> @13 rider
> @Ajax Bay
> ...



Thanks, looking good for 2017 then. :-)


----------



## tallliman (19 Dec 2017)

Well done all!


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Dec 2017)

I need to pull my finger out and get this done. November and December have been horrible for me with other commitments, I think December will go down to the wire again like November.


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2017)

I dropped off in feb before I even started properly, due to needing six weeks off the bike  Hopefully pick up 2018 again.


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Now might be a good time to discuss any changes to the terms and conditions, rules and regulations, laws and bylaws government legislation and international standards, red tape and pettifogging bureaucracy that the Metric Century a Month Challenge conforms with.
> 
> I'm happy with it as it is.
> 
> Any changes? Any aspect that people don't like... now would be a time to discuss.



I think the rules are pretty fair, simple and straightforward. Do a 100km ride, at least once a month. 

The only thing that I might want clarification on, the rules state the stops for sightseeing and lollygagging are fine, however it makes no mention of commuting. By implication I'm assuming that commutes would be classified as two separate rides for the purposes of the challenge, however if not, then I might consider extending out my in and outbound routes, I'm already doing a bit under 50km daily commuting anyway.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

I like things as they are, but then I'm a bit like Garth


Personally, I think the ride should be a single ride. If your commute is 100km each way then that's fine, but I don't believe having an 8 hour break, albeit at work, is really in the spirit of it being a challenge.


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I personally feel that if someone wants to claim a 100k round trip commute as a ride it's up to them. However, others may feel that two separate commutes are too far split to constitute a "100k ride".
> 
> If it encourages people to take part, and encourages people to ride their bikes then I'd be all for a rule change specifically allowing split rides during the day. But I _wouldn't_ support a change that allowed people to ride 50k in the evening, have a nights kip, then ride 50k in the morning. (But replace "night's kip" with "work a night shift" and I'd be fine)
> 
> The Imperial century challenge is stricter and doesn't even allow stops at your own home. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't countenance such an idea.





cosmicbike said:


> Personally, I think the ride should be a single ride. If your commute is 100km each way then that's fine, but I don't believe having an 8 hour break, albeit at work, is really in the spirit of it being a challenge.



I don't necessarily disagree, I was just wondering. Last year (2016) when I did it, quite a few of my rides were extended commutes, but I rode in in the morning, and then did the 100km on the way home. My thinking was just in terms of easing participation.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2017)

I can see both sides of the argument. Is the challenge about encouraging riders to do more cycling, or just to do longer individual rides?

I know that I can do rides involving lots of hills and up to 200+ km in length, even though I don't do many of them. So for me there isn't a challenge in doing a single ride of 100 km (unless the weather is awful, and I'd rather not be riding in awful weather!) ... My problem is making the effort to keep going all year round. I therefore don't want to be put off doing longish rides in November/December because they won't 'count' due to some notional 'rules' infringement in June.

So for me a total of 100 km is to be ridden in a day and my definition of a 'day' is a 24 hour period not involving bed rest! YMMV, or should that be YKMV?!

I did a ride on holiday in Devon in September which I have counted on this year's challenge. What I did was to cycle from my holiday chalet to Exeter station, catch a train to Barnstaple, and then cycle back to the chalet again. A purist could say that it was 2 rides separated by a short train journey. What is more (horror of horrors ...) - I actually dozed off for a few minutes on the train!!!! It was 100+ kms of scenic riding and I had planned it to be that distance for the challenge. If I had to count it as 2 separate rides then I wouldn't have bothered doing it!

The single ride question ... So, how long and how many cafe breaks can there be? I can't see a lot of difference between somebody riding 50 km to the shops, spending 3 hours shopping then riding home and a 100 km ride with 1 hour breaks at 25, 50 and 75 km!

Some 50 km rides in this area are as hard as doing a 100 km ride in a flat area so I don't think that treating this ...







[4 hour break in the pub at Newton!]

Then this ...






As if this ....






... is 'cheating'! 

PS I don't take a long break mid-ride on that one, usually getting round in about 7 hours these days, though I have done it in just over 6 hours in the past.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Dec 2017)

How about _'if you put your foot down, at all, then it's not a single ride'_? A bit silly perhaps (well, definitely!), but clear-cut. 

The problem with these tight definitions of what constitutes a valid, 100km ride is that they are all woolly to some degree, other than at the extremes. One extreme is the above, no stopping, idea; the other extreme is '100km within a 24 hour period'. Of those two, the more practical and sensible is the latter. I'd actually vote for 'within a single, calendar day' but I'm happy with 24 hours. 

My own criteria include 'must be audax AAA compliant', which specifies minimum ascent (1,500m) and maximum elapsed time (6h40m). I won't be dropping those criteria for myself, but I think they're the sort of thing that we can all make up for ourselves within the broader, metric century challenge, same as our own definition of 'single ride'.

What that amounts to is that I'm happy with no change to the rules, but would be on the side of relaxing the 'single ride' rule to 'within a calendar day', and to 'within 24 hours' if pushed even very slightly.


----------



## Sbudge (19 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I need to pull my finger out and get this done. November and December have been horrible for me with other commitments, I think December will go down to the wire again like November.


Good luck...plenty rooting for you!


----------



## Sbudge (19 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Now might be a good time to discuss any changes to the terms and conditions, rules and regulations, laws and bylaws government legislation and international standards, red tape and pettifogging bureaucracy that the Metric Century a Month Challenge conforms with.
> 
> I'm happy with it as it is.
> 
> Any changes? Any aspect that people don't like... now would be a time to discuss.



Well of course there's all the legal implications of Brexit...lol. 

I'm fine with the rules as they are though it would be great if we could figure out a better way to deal with circumstances completely outside of participants' control that can otherwise undo months/years of effort (accidents etc). However, try as I might I can't figure out a fair way of doing it.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2017)

I'd like to thank @cosmicbike for setting up the challenge this year and keeping us in order, and progress monitored.
I'm fine with the rules and the current interpretation thereof.


cosmicbike said:


> You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. <snip>
> 
> The 100km must be in a single ride. Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, lollygagging etc. are allowed, but not several completely separate rides.


The purpose of this challenge is to offer riders the opportunity to share (with others making the same effort), concentrated in one place, their 100+km rides with the threshold challenge being that a 100km ride must be completed in every calendar month, and the pleasure of knowing that one has self-set a significant challenge and completed it. We should take care not to dilute the challenge. The 100km ride should be a 100km ride plus and completing one of these per month requires (for most) deliberately planning and riding one. Two 55km rides (or a 65/40, or whatever) separated by a day's or a night's work, or a night's sleep are two rides, imo, and neither are 100+km. A ride with a train journey (or even two) embedded is still a 'single' journey in my eyes. The train journey is being integrated to allow the rider to get where he/she needs to get to, or to offer better roads and thus a better ride. I confess in the past to doing 55km to our Wednesday evening pub meet, and another 50km afterwards (back by one). For me this is a 100+km ride, even though I've been in the pub for two hours +. The Imperial Century challenge 'no stopping at home' is there (imo) to deter/proscribe the 'do 85km', back to home for a meal, 'do another 80km' cunning plan. For the metric century challenge I think doing a ride with a meal or whatever stop at home mid-way through is fine, although part of the attraction of 100+km is that it gets one out a distance from home or the start finish point (as does a 'committed' train journey early on).
Where does that get me? I wonder whether a time limit of 3 hours (stopping or training) might be a reasonable definition of when a single ride becomes two.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> My own criteria include 'must be audax AAA compliant', which specifies minimum ascent (1,500m) and maximum elapsed time (6h40m).



I'd struggle to meet the climbing requirement around here, and would end up doing hill repeats every month. Typical for me is about 10 - 15m per mile, you really have to go into the Chilterns or Surrey hills to get more.

At the end of the day it's supposed to be a challenge. Whether that challenge is the ability to ride 100km (as it was for me at the start of the year), or the ability to do it month after month (which, at this time of year, is the real challenge) is down to the individual. So long as the individual finds it challenging, then it must sit with them as to whether they feel it qualifies...


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I'd like to thank @cosmicbike for setting up the challenge this year and keeping us in order, and progress monitored.
> I'm fine with the rules and the current interpretation thereof.
> 
> The purpose of this challenge is to offer riders the opportunity to share (with others making the same effort), concentrated in one place, their 100+km rides with the threshold challenge being that a 100km ride must be completed in every calendar month, and the pleasure of knowing that one has self-set a significant challenge and completed it. We should take care not to dilute the challenge. The 100km ride should be a 100km ride plus and completing one of these per month requires (for most) deliberately planning and riding one. Two 55km rides (or a 65/40, or whatever) separated by a day's or a night's work, or a night's sleep are two rides, imo, and neither are 100+km. A ride with a train journey (or even two) embedded is still a 'single' journey in my eyes. The train journey is being integrated to allow the rider to get where he/she needs to get to, or to offer better roads and thus a better ride. I confess in the past to doing 55km to our Wednesday evening pub meet, and another 50km afterwards (back by one). For me this is a 100+km ride, even though I've been in the pub for two hours +. The Imperial Century challenge 'no stopping at home' is there (imo) to deter/proscribe the 'do 85km', back to home for a meal, 'do another 80km' cunning plan. For the metric century challenge I think doing a ride with a meal or whatever stop at home mid-way through is fine, although part of the attraction of 100+km is that it gets one out a distance from home or the start finish point (as does a 'committed' train journey early on).
> Where does that get me? I wonder whether a time limit of 3 hours (stopping or training) might be a reasonable definition of when a single ride becomes two.


100km is doable in 4 hours. How about stoppage time must be less than the ride time.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I understand that we will be required to rename it the 500 furlong challenge. All rides to be completed in tweed with diamond pattern socks, stops for warm beer mandatory, but there may be a transition period.



I_ do_ have some tweed in the wardrobe, but really it's reserved for my HERO campaign (hill walking) and the Brompton


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

si_c said:


> 100km is doable in 4 hours. How about stoppage time must be less than the ride time.



For some it is, certainly in terms of moving time. Those just starting will find that off-putting, and putting a time constraint on the ride makes it less appealing. My road rides are 4 hours give or take, but what if I want to do it on the trike, no way I'd get it done in 4 hours.


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> For some it is, certainly in terms of moving time. Those just starting will find that off-putting, and putting a time constraint on the ride makes it less appealing. My road rides are 4 hours give or take, but what if I want to do it on the trike, no way I'd get it done in 4 hours.



What I meant was, if you are doing a 100km, if you do it in 4 hours moving time, that means you can't have 4.5 hours in a cafe. Implicitly, the slower you are, the more breaks you can take


----------



## steverob (19 Dec 2017)

I think it makes sense that the easier challenges should have the most relaxed rules, to encourage those who are starting out or refinding their cycle legs to get out on the bikes more.

As the Metric Century is the "middle" challenge of the three we have here on Cyclechat, any rules about stopping certainly shouldn't be as strict as those for the Imperial Century, but at the same time, it think it would be fine if they were a little tougher than the Half Century rules - where after all, I was allowed to have a qualifying distance that was done in three separate rides split across the day (this was during the time I was recovering from injury admittedly).

How about your elapsed time can't be more than double your riding time? That would rule out most morning/evening commutes and REALLY long stopovers, but at the same time, still allow multiple tea breaks and mid-ride train journeys.


----------



## steverob (19 Dec 2017)

si_c said:


> 100km is doable in 4 hours. How about stoppage time must be less than the ride time.


Cross-posted! That was what I was trying to say, just a lot more succinctly!


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Dec 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I wonder whether a time limit of 3 hours (stopping or training) might be a reasonable definition of when a single ride becomes two.


Perfectly reasonable, but arbitrary. That was the point I was making above: all these things about number and time of stops, and whether they're at home or not, are arbitrary and also fundamentally unenforceable. I do think that a 'single, contiguous ride' should be the gold standard, but then I'd certainly preclude a half hour cafe stop in that definition and I'm sure most people would consider that way too stringent ;-) I tend to agree that ....


cosmicbike said:


> So long as the individual finds it challenging, then it must sit with them as to whether they feel it qualifies...


.... within the broad 'within a calendar day' thing.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> putting a time constraint on the ride makes it less appealing.


But this rather cunning suggestion (not a rule but guidance on how to interpret the rule ("single ride")) puts a time constraint not on the ride but on a long stop in the middle (which, if too long, threatens to divide the ride into two). I do not believe that that would be a deterrent to potential 'challengers'. And @si_c makes a rather neat point below.


si_c said:


> the slower you are, the more breaks you can take


I'm focusing on *any long break*, not fussing over 'moving time'. Every rider is different (for what it's worth, I made St Ives at exactly 100km into LEL in about 3:40 with a 4 minute level crossing delay). It's too long a break which splits a long ride (into two shorter (<100km) ones).


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> we could give encouragement, rather than make up rules. Something like:


That seems a very good solution. I'd certainly rather we erred on the side of enabling more people to participate rather than making it so rigorous that we exclude all but a very small number. In parallel, actively encouraging people to challenge themselves more than strictly necessary seems a fine plan.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2017)

I like that style, @Dogtrousers but I'd leave out 'within a calendar day. Ideally this will be all'. The use of 'calendar' would proscribe any overnight ride (eg one finishing after midnight). The 'in a day' at the end leaves it up to individuals to interpet 'day'.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just done a very quick check. Apologies to anyone I've missed. It would appear that the 2016 finishers were
> 
> @13 rider
> @Ajax Bay
> ...



Nowere near finishing this this year but I'll try again for 2018,can't do much worse.

Have tried to get myself going by doing the Rapha challenge over Christmas  ;probably be either no hope or Bob Hope.


----------



## tallliman (19 Dec 2017)

I think we had this discussion in the middle of the year but can we formally waive the need for the short description of the ride in the other challenge thread if there's a Strava link or similar?


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2017)

I thought we thrashed this out earlier in the year? The thread becomes very boring indeed if it's just links. I'm happy as it is but given the choice I'd opt for 'description / numbers / NO link' in preference to 'JUST links'.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> I thought we thrashed this out earlier in the year? The thread become very boring indeed if it's just links. I'm happy as it is but given the choice I'd opt for 'description / numbers / NO link' in preference to 'JUST links'.



This^^ for me. Quite happy to thin the details I post which currently includes average and max speeds. I think route, distance, time is probably enough


----------



## Fiona R (20 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Now might be a good time to discuss any changes to the terms and conditions, rules and regulations, laws and bylaws government legislation and international standards, red tape and pettifogging bureaucracy that the Metric Century a Month Challenge conforms with.
> 
> I'm happy with it as it is.
> 
> Any changes? Any aspect that people don't like... now would be a time to discuss.


So...will it be ok to ride a bike, 100km, every month in 2018?


----------



## Fiona R (20 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I understand that we will be required to rename it the 500 furlong challenge. All rides to be completed in tweed with diamond pattern socks, stops for warm beer mandatory, but there may be a transition period.


But I don't like beer, can I have warm cider?


----------



## tallliman (20 Dec 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> But I don't like beer, can I have warm cider?



I really hope so!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Having just been reading the "Is Zwift real" thread I wonder what we would do if someone submitted an indoor 100k
> 
> Maybe that's a can of worms that should stay firmly shut.


Well, I have started counting indoor 'miles' towards my annual distance target, but even I think that a no-go for the challenges!


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Dec 2017)

Phew. Done for another year. The permanent, thick ice of the last two weeks on the higher roads, segued with remarkable rapidity into thick fog, so that was a hundred, rather hilly kilometres of seeing nothing more than a hundred metres away - and that was a good bit - but pretty warm and near zero wind, so it was a huge improvement on the ice :-)


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Dec 2017)

Well done @Sea of vapours , that makes 16 finishers out of 20 starters


----------



## steverob (23 Dec 2017)

Completed my December ride today - obviously with two months missing, there's no reward on offer, but I'm glad I did it, as it proves that I was able to get through the hardest four months (Jan, Feb, Nov, Dec - only one of which I had ever managed a 100km ride in previously) and gives me confidence that I should be able to complete next year.

It was actually quite a good ride too. Made a late choice (i.e. as I got to it) to detour and climb Brill Hill from a different direction that I usually would and surprised myself with how easily I made it up there. Bike caked in mud when I got home though - while it didn't rain during the ride (and I don't think it had overnight either), because of the thick cloud cover the roads just weren't drying out and it was spray city everywhere I rode.


----------



## Katherine (24 Dec 2017)

I have done a metric century in 6 of the last 12 months; May, July, September, October, November and December : so I am going to enter the 2018 challenge!!!

It will really be all about January. 
My mileage was very low at the beginning of last year so that is going to be the challenge for me.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> I have done a metric century in 6 of the last 12 months; May, July, September, October, November and December : so I am going to enter the 2018 challenge!!!
> 
> It will really be all about January.
> My mileage was very low at the beginning of last year so that is going to be the challenge for me.



The more the merrier. 

I have it in mind to try and do all 3 in 2018. January will be my first ever imperial century...


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> The more the merrier.
> 
> I have it in mind to try and do all 3 in 2018. January will be my first ever imperial century...


Go for it @cosmic I did the triple this year it's doable but hard work . Get an Imperial in in Jan and go from there 
You really have come on strong since your health issues in 2015 good to see


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Go for it @cosmic I did the triple this year it's doable but hard work . Get an Imperial in in Jan and go from there
> You really have come on strong since your health issues in 2015 good to see


I second that!

I was wondering about those health issues. I'll have to search the forum to find out how they were resolved. I remember them back at the time.


----------



## tallliman (24 Dec 2017)

Do it @cosmicbike and @Katherine! 

I think the imperial ton challenge is beyond my scheduling ability and desire rather than my riding ability. It's a shame as I've ridden 9-10 tons this year...


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Go for it @cosmic I did the triple this year it's doable but hard work . Get an Imperial in in Jan and go from there
> You really have come on strong since your health issues in 2015 good to see





ColinJ said:


> I second that!
> 
> I was wondering about those health issues. I'll have to search the forum to find out how they were resolved. I remember them back at the time.



2 genetic defects which were effectively kept at bay by being a 20+ a day smoker. Malignant hyperthermia mutation in RYR1 and PHKA1 mutation, both detected following a DNA analysis. Rare as rocking horse poo, and saved by some very wonderful people in London who I now see 6 monthly. Got some magic tablets that make it all go away when I get an episode.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> 2 genetic defects which were effectively kept at bay by being a 20+ a day smoker. Malignant hyperthermia mutation in RYR1 and PHKA1 mutation, both detected following a DNA analysis. Rare as rocking horse poo, and saved by some very wonderful people in London who I now see 6 monthly. Got some magic tablets that make it all go away when I get an episode.


Amazing! (I don't have a clue what it is but it sounds horrid ...)


----------



## Brandane (28 Dec 2017)

Feel free to shoot this down in flames - but I have a proposal for a rule change/adjustment. 

I did this metric century challenge for a couple of years but then for the last 2 years I haven't bothered. The reason being that the challenge became over-run by people who were posting metric centuries pretty much on a weekly basis. In my eyes, that means that doing a metric century loses it's "challenge" status if people are able to do them on such a regular basis. It made my once per month efforts seem a tad pathetic!

My proposal therefore would be to restrict the number of metric century rides counting towards the challenge to one per month. Obviously riders would be welcome to ride 100km every day if they so choose; but only one per month should be posted.

Good or bad idea? I am open to having my POV on this changed; and I might even take part again for 2018 .


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2017)

Brandane said:


> Feel free to shoot this down in flames - but I have a proposal for a rule change/adjustment.
> 
> I did this metric century challenge for a couple of years but then for the last 2 years I haven't bothered. The reason being that the challenge became over-run by people who were posting metric centuries pretty much on a weekly basis. In my eyes, that means that doing a metric century loses it's "challenge" status if people are able to do them on such a regular basis. It made my once per month efforts seem a tad pathetic!
> 
> ...



I quite like that. Personally I still find doing 1 a month a challenge, I think I may have done 2 in one month this year but certainly no more.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

Brandane said:


> My proposal therefore would be to restrict the number of metric century rides counting towards the challenge to one per month. Obviously riders would be welcome to ride 100km every day if they so choose; but only one per month should be posted.


This is how the Imperial century is ran ( as I found out when I posted 2 in a month) so it wouldn't bother me .
But I see the challenge as personal one so does it matter if other people post more than you ?
Personally I posted just 1 ride per month and posted the others in the half century towards a silly points total so I'm easy whatever is decided


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Dec 2017)

Brandane said:


> Feel free to shoot this down in flames - but I have a proposal for a rule change/adjustment.
> 
> I did this metric century challenge for a couple of years but then for the last 2 years I haven't bothered. The reason being that the challenge became over-run by people who were posting metric centuries pretty much on a weekly basis. In my eyes, that means that doing a metric century loses it's "challenge" status if people are able to do them on such a regular basis. It made my once per month efforts seem a tad pathetic!
> 
> ...



Maybe, a separate 100km a week challenge is needed?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2017)

I must admit that Guy's metric century-fest makes me feel a bit humbled, but then I reassure myself that I climb hills better than him! 

(Conveniently ignoring the fact that @Sea of vapours also does a lot more metric centuries than me, all of which are hilly, and he is faster than me as well! )


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

Well done on taking on the thread for 2018 @cosmicbike . It can be like herding cats at times so well done again


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well done on taking on the thread for 2018 @cosmicbike . It can be like herding cats at times so well done again



I need to be a bit more organised. Would be great if all taking up the challenge note the little bit in bold at the end of the opening post, and use a single post for all their qualifying rides throughout the year, just editing the original post. Based on this year's numbers that should only leave about 2-3 pages to check through to update who's in/out as the year goes along....


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Dec 2017)

Another vote for only posting one a month, that is already what I do. I cannot be bothered to keep coming back to the thread to give multiple ‘likes’ every day, so tend to dip in only when I post my one for the month. I am happy to hear about multiples in the chat thread though.


----------



## tallliman (29 Dec 2017)

I quite like posting multiples, I'm happy I've nearly managed the same number of 100km+ rides as last year!


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Dec 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2018-metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge.228564/


cosmicbike said:


> *Note a minor change this year for ease of tracking. Please create a single post, and edit each month to update your qualifying rides. This reduces the number of pages, and saves us all an awful lot of scrolling through the same stuff over and over.*



So, that's one post for the whole year and edit the post to add each ride.

Well done @cosmicbike, seems easier.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Three cheers for @cosmicbike for posting the thread.
> 
> From the discussions above are we going to make any "rule" changes.



I'm reasonably open to minor changes, but kind of feel the current (as below) ticks the boxes whilst making it neither too easy, nor too hard. 



cosmicbike said:


> The rules, such as they are, are as follows:
> 
> You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
> The 100km must be in a single ride. Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, lollygagging etc. are allowed, but not several completely separate rides.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Multiple 100ks shouldn't be demoralising at all. It's like the old saying "there's always someone faster".
> 
> So what if someone else is churning out 100ks, they aren't churning out 100milers. And the 100 mile challenge is still a step gown in difficulty from a RRTY and so on.


And none of us is ever going to be another Mark Beaumont/Steve Abraham/Amanda Coker/[Insert name of insanely-long-challenge rider here] (though feel free to prove me wrong) ... 

@Sea of vapours and I organise a splendid forum ride from Settle every July. We'll be sure to remind you in case you fancy joining us for the 2018 edition, which might venture into the Forest of Bowland for a change. It will definitely be at least 100 km, but (given the terrain) unlikely to be a full imperial century.

I organise a 200 km ride in the more forgiving terrain of Cheshire every June. For logistical reasons it will start and finish in Manchester city centre in 2018. This year some riders did the full double metric century with me. Other riders (including @GuyBoden) joined us in Cheshire for a shorter loop, but one still well over 100 km.

You would be welcome to join me for these and my other forum rides. These days I make most of them 100+ km so that they qualify for this challenge. I may organise some as two 50 km loops so riders in the half century challenge who don't want to do the full distance could join me for one loop. I'll post an advance notice to you in this thread to try and tempt you to come along.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Note a minor change this year for ease of tracking. Please create a single post, and edit each month to update your qualifying rides. This reduces the number of pages, and saves us all an awful lot of scrolling through the same stuff over and over.



I think I have to disagree on the adjective 'minor' in the above. I don't dispute the several advantages noted, but it's not a minor change due to the unmentioned disadvantage(s).

The primary disadvantage depends on how you use the forum. I look at 'New posts'. I never look at anything except 'New posts'. I suspect a fair few people do this. Is it the case that an edited post will appear in that list? I think not but happy to be corrected. Assuming that edited posts don't qualify as 'new' for this purpose, I'm never going to see participants' updates unless I go and find the thread and scroll up and down it to see whether people have added a ride for the month. That's a great deal more 'effort', and certainly more time, than simply noticing the thread reappear and clicking on it, which takes me straight to the latest addition. So, actually, having thought about it, I disagree with the 'saves us all an awful lot of scrolling..' thing too.

To me this will make the challenge less interactive as I simply won't see things much and won't have much sense of things happening. Yes, clearly I can go and scroll up and down twenty or so posts each month and see who has completed, but I suspect I'll do so with considerably less alacrity than the current situation, where I tend to see new rides immediately. The same applies to multiple rides being recorded in fact: it's more dynamic with people doing more. Entertaining to see how many 100s @GuyBoden has done in the last week, for example ;-)


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> I think I have to disagree on the adjective 'minor' in the above. I don't dispute the several advantages noted, but it's not a minor change due to the unmentioned disadvantage(s).
> 
> The primary disadvantage depends on how you use the forum. I look at 'New posts'. I never look at anything except 'New posts'. I suspect a fair few people do this. Is it the case that an edited post will appear in that list? I think not but happy to be corrected. Assuming that edited posts don't qualify as 'new' for this purpose, I'm never going to see participants' updates unless I go and find the thread and scroll up and down it to see whether people have added a ride for the month. That's a great deal more 'effort', and certainly more time, than simply noticing the thread reappear and clicking on it, which takes me straight to the latest addition. So, actually, having thought about it, I disagree with the 'saves us all an awful lot of scrolling..' thing too.
> 
> To me this will make the challenge less interactive as I simply won't see things much and won't have much sense of things happening. Yes, clearly I can go and scroll up and down twenty or so posts each month and see who has completed, but I suspect I'll do so with considerably less alacrity than the current situation, where I tend to see new rides immediately. The same applies to multiple rides being recorded in fact: it's more dynamic with people doing more. Entertaining to see how many 100s @GuyBoden has done in the last week, for example ;-)



Fair comment, but from the perspective of keeping track of whose completed a ride for each month, it makes life considerably easier. In this case mine. Though of course it doesn't have to be me that keeps track....


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd be prepared to put my hand up and post a "bookmark" post at the end of each month with a year to date summary of who is still in and who is out.



And we continue with new posts for each ride?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

I agree with SoV. I'm a _New Posts_ viewer of the forum too so I use this thread exactly the same way.

I wouldn't keep going back to the hundreds of threads that I am interested in to see if anything has changed. When they pop up in New Posts, I skim through them. If I eventually decide not to continue with a thread then I use _Ignore Thread _to stop it appearing in the future.

How about a hybrid approach? Keep the detailed list at the start of the thread, and post details of each ride later as and when we do it, copying and pasting back into our master post in the first few pages. That would be the opposite way to what many of us are doing now which replicates masses of detail each time. If we just wanted to keep up to date, we would just look at new posts. If we wanted the detail, we could go to the start of the thread for it.


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

@13 rider How do you keep track of the multiple postings in Half Century Challenge?
We started off editing our original post in the first year but then for the last 2 years you wanted us to update our previous post and then repost it.

What about only reposting our post once a month for both challenges? And then only editing it if you do more than one quallifying ride a month.


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

Also, for those of you who sometimes miss posts by only useing New Posts, should check their Watched Threads button ( 2 along to the left from New Posts), which will feature anything threads that you have participated in. 

You can uncheck these at the top of each thread or check anything that interests you and you want to follow but haven't actually posted in. 

I use this just as much as the New Threads button, especially if I'm short of time and only want to read one particular of any of the threads that I follow.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> @13 rider How do you keep track of the multiple postings in Half Century Challenge?
> 
> We started off editing our original post in the first year but then for the last 2 years you wanted us to update our previous post and then repost it.
> What about only reposting our post once a month for both challenges? And then only editing it if you do more than one quallifying ride a month.


Basically I have a tick list and tick of each rider after the first post each month . I then ignore any further posts by that rider


----------



## steverob (29 Dec 2017)

I think @Katherine 's idea of posting once a month - then if you happen to do multiple 100k's that month you can edit that post - has a lot of merit. Probably doesn't make it that much easier for @cosmicbike to keep track of compared to doing a new post for everything, but it would keep the thread a lot more organised.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2017)

How about @ColinJ 's approach combined with @Katherine's approach. 
- First post is the master and that is _updated_ such that it's always up to date and includes all rides, so it ends up looking like what we have had in 2017 but it's the first post for each person and thus easy to find. (So this bit sorts out the ease of tracking aspect.)
- Thereafter, everyone creates a single post per month with new rides completed that month, adding a line by editing that post for any rides beyond one. (This bit keeps the interest up for those who use 'New posts' or 'Watched threads'.) 
- For simplicity and to minimise the editing of posts, I'd envisage copying the monthly rides into the 'master post' just once a month. 

Overall, that cuts down the eventual number of posts, provides an easy to find summary for everyone of everything they've done, and still makes the challenge thread pop up regularly in both New Posts and Watched Threads. The overhead can be kept down to the need to copy the monthly lines into the master post eleven times in a year. i.e. not a lot of effort at all really.


----------



## tallliman (29 Dec 2017)

@ColinJ, if that's early in July I might pop up to ride the railway for the weekend as long as the route takes in Ribblehead for a photo (think we may have discussed this earlier in the year!).

@Sea of vapours, that confuses me more.....I tend to only update once a month for ease due to the multiple rides (and then only when prompted by @13 rider!!)


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2017)

tallliman said:


> @ColinJ, if that's early in July I might pop up to ride the railway for the weekend as long as the route takes in Ribblehead for a photo (think we may have discussed this earlier in the year!).
> 
> @Sea of vapours, that confuses me more.....I tend to only update once a month for ease due to the multiple rides (and then only when prompted by @13 rider!!)



It confused me slightly too ..... In your case, as described, though, you just have to do a new post with the new ride(s), once a month, and take an extra few seconds to paste the contents of the new post at the bottom of the original (January) post.

Edit: And I meant to say that Colin and I did vaguely discuss the ride /starting/ at Ribblehead. More correctly, I suggested that and Colin said he'd think about it ;-)


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Dec 2017)

I left December late again due to a mixture of being busy with family/work and icy weather. Today was pretty much my last chance, and despite it being very windy and flooding, I had a really enjoyable ride to finish off the year. Although, testing a new saddle today was probably not a wise idea, especially when it took 40 miles to realise that it was not on straight 

That is the the year done as tomorrow is another busy day, although I will at least try and persuade the kids to ride to the park to stop them destroying the house. Roll on 2018.

A gratuitous shot of the dryer parts today, thank god for a external bottom bracket.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2017)

Well done @Milkfloat , that makes 16 finishers from 20 starters


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well done @Milkfloat , that makes 16 finishers from 20 starters


Was I last or are some more to come?


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Dec 2017)

As far as how to post next year's 100km challenge rides, I'll cope with any format, but I do go and look at new posts when they're made so empathise with @Sea of vapours comments regarding that. Having an edited 'master' post augmented by a monthly post for the first/qualifying ride, and edited with other rides that month should make the challenge thread manageable and avoids multiple very long posts (I'm aware that I'm guilty in that respect, but not as 'guilty' as @GuyBoden (brilliant effort through the year)).
May I add a plea (reiterating 'the rules/guidelines') that riders do briefly describe their ride and do not just post date, distance and a link. The itinerary may spark me to go an look at the link; but if just date/distance/link is posted - no. This comes back to why riders are posting in this challenge thread. They know whether they've done 100+km, progressively in each month. And they are sharing that for others to have a look; aren't they? Only a very small amount of effort is required. This is addressed only to those whom the cap fits.
Finally (and very minor), I must admit that I'd prefer to see riders record their rides on this thread in SI units. I use SI units throughout, but when I posted in the imperial century thread (Jan to Sep only), I converted the kilometres and metres to miles and feet: it's an imperial century challenge. And this is a metric century challenge.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Dec 2017)

How about using a master post to record the rides, but then use the same thread for a ride report? This way, you get neat admin plus new interesting posts for people to see. Personally I don’t really look at the list of place names that are posted, I look for the story.


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2017)

It had to be done because I didn't have to but I still did the extra 2km to make 100km. So if I hadn't have managed 4th Dec (unethically flat) I would still have made it. Now eating nachos and drinking gin. Just look at The Gingerbread Inn at Priddy, what an epic landlord, aka Queen Victoria I think. Made sure it wasn't a flat ride. straight up Blagdon!

Only managed 6097km for the year, I had to go out and do 3km today to make 6k but for the same reasoning I made sure it was an ethical ride of decent quality.


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Note a minor change this year for ease of tracking. Please create a single post, and edit each month to update your qualifying rides. This reduces the number of pages, and saves us all an awful lot of scrolling through the same stuff over and over.





cosmicbike said:


> Fair comment, but from the perspective of keeping track of whose completed a ride for each month, it makes life considerably easier. In this case mine. Though of course it doesn't have to be me that keeps track....


There's been some discussion on here, sharing the different ways riders in this select group use the 'challenge' thread, and various amendments or alternatives to @cosmicbike 's 2018 instruction post have been suggested.

As an aside, why does anyone need to 'keep track'? Aren't individuals keeping track?

Here's a text that you could use (as a revision - ie made by @cosmicbike ):
"Please create a post for your first qualifying ride, and then edit it each month to add your first qualifying ride of the month. Riders wishing to record more qualifying rides may add further posts."

Happy New Year!


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Dec 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> There's been some discussion on here, sharing the different ways riders in this select group use the 'challenge' thread, and various amendments or alternatives to @cosmicbike 's 2018 instruction post have been suggested.
> 
> As an aside, why does anyone need to 'keep track'? Aren't individuals keeping track?
> 
> ...



I keep track with a Word document, then cut and paste into the thread each month


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2018)

At the end of my club new year's day ride, at 85km, I had the choice of doing another 15km in the pouring rain on tired legs for a first attempt at a January metric century, or going to the pub with my co riders to celebrate. Well, I'm sorry but.... I went to the pub and the pint of Wainwright was awesome! 

I've asked if I can take the B ride out next Sunday, instead of the A, so I can hopefully have another try.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jan 2018)

Well that was harder than it should have been. Decided I'd go to Richmond Park today, got there quite quickly, and got home very slowly. Wasn't supposed to be that windy....
That's January in the bag, and as @Dogtrousers has mentioned it, takes my imperial Eddington to 40 since I took up cycling in 2013.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2018)

I missed a perfect opportunity today. The wind had dropped here, it was mild, and the sun was shining. Unfortunately, I'd had a very late night, finally getting to sleep at about 04:00. When the alarm went off on my phone I was very groggy and cancelled it rather then doing what I intended to do which was just to snooze it for 15 minutes. I went straight back to sleep and eventually woke up feeling relaxed ...


... at 11:45! Way too late to contemplate doing a metric century, since I want to get out and back in daylight and I like to have a decent pre-ride breakfast with time to let it settle.

Tomorrow will be much windier and it will be a chilly NE wind, but we are supposed to be getting sunshine again so I will try to do my January ride. I'll set multiple alarms to make sure that I get up on time!


----------



## tallliman (6 Jan 2018)

Already getting worried that I won't have the time for a 100km ride this month!! Just want a clear, warm day!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2018)

Ha - I got up on time but another fitful night left me feeling tired and not keen to battle cold winds for 5-7 hours. I'll settle for a 50 km ride this afternoon. Still plenty of time left in the month to do the 100 but I'd like it to be in the first half of the month to avoid stressing about it.


----------



## tallliman (6 Jan 2018)

tallliman said:


> Already getting worried that I won't have the time for a 100km ride this month!! Just want a clear, warm day!



So the worry turned to a desire to ride today (I.e. I lied!) The rain cleared earlier than expected and so I popped up to a new Cafe which is about 50km away. Difficult ride out into a headwind but I made it. Bacon roll and some cake delivered almost infeasibly quickly was devoured. Had a nice chat to the owner too, he's only been open about 8 weeks so far but says it's going well. Ride home was largely uneventful apart from being in severe knee pain for the last 20miles or so.


----------



## Osprey (6 Jan 2018)

Todays ride was planned to be my first outing for the this years metric century, but with a bitterly cold north easterly wind, I'm ashamed to say I cut it short and bagged another half century instead. Hopefully next weekend will get the challenge underway. Well done to you all who are braving the elements.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2018)

That's me off the starting blocks. A very strange day in my cycling history. I don't think I've ever set off to do a metric century and ended up changing bikes half way through! Been looking for something to treat myself to for a while and had a few on the shortlist. Passing a good LBS in Prestwick 30 miles into my ride I decided to take a break and seeing "Sale" signs in the window made it more tempting. I know I should have ridden on by but...... an hour or so later I came out the shop on this for the last 33 miles of the ride (need to go back for my old bike next week). 







Last one in the shop and they have been discontinued, so got it at a very good price. Very nice to ride. Here's to upping the miles this year!


----------



## Fiona R (7 Jan 2018)

I like your style @Brandane! I have 2 bikes, a 2015 Merida Ride Lite that has done 200km days, tour of Scotland with panniers, audax, hills, winter and summer. A scruffy hybrid for commuting. Happy with my Merida!

Not set out to do this month's ride yet, just short 50km today in ❄ ☀


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jan 2018)

A propos 'tracking' who's completed each month, why does anyone need to 'keep track'? Aren't individuals keeping track? I look at everyone's post and scan that they have all the months so far elapsed, and I assume others do, but does it matter?
Out on Friday for my Imperial Century effort - in a benign weather window of 4-7 degrees and 8-15kn wind.
Well done to @Sbudge for a New Year's Eve ride/climb of @Sea of vapours (+) proportions.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2018)

Osprey said:


> Todays ride was planned to be my first outing for the this years metric century, but with a bitterly cold north easterly wind, I'm ashamed to say I cut it short and bagged another half century instead. Hopefully next weekend will get the challenge underway. Well done to you all who are braving the elements.


Same as you except it was the icy roads.
Very well done to everyone riding centuries in the recent weather.


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> A propos 'tracking' who's completed each month, why does anyone need to 'keep track'? Aren't individuals keeping track? I look at everyone's post and scan that they have all the months so far elapsed, and I assume others do, but does it matter?
> Out on Friday for my Imperial Century effort - in a benign weather window of 4-7 degrees and 8-15kn wind.
> Well done to @Sbudge for a New Year's Eve ride/climb of @Sea of vapours (+) proportions.



Thanks, it was the longest I've ever done by a long way.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Jan 2018)

Second ride of Jan 2018 done, mainly kept to the bigger roads, because the country lanes had too much ice for my liking, so a very slow and careful ride.

I'm updating the one post for all of this year's rides as requested by @cosmicbike's 2018 instructions: 
"*Please create a single post, and edit each month to update your qualifying rides.*"


----------



## Osprey (11 Jan 2018)

Great to get my January metric century bagged. Took the opportunity of low winds and sunny sky's. Set off up the Neath Valley, over the bleak Hirwaun moorland into a head wind dispite it not being forecast. The mountain pass at Storey Arms in the shadow of Pen y Fan was freezing but that was nothing to how I felt after the 8 mile descent into Brecon. Return leg was down the Swansea valley back to Pontardawe. 110km freezing km's but home, thawed out and happy.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Jan 2018)

On my 101km yesterday I got my first puncture for a while, mercifully in the seaside sunshine, and broke 2 of my 3 levers before getting the tyre off. I guess they were 3 or 4 years old and had 'done enough', but I've never broken one before.
Another first for me was during my imperial century last Friday. Bowling along on a narrow Devon road at about 90km a Landrover and trailer came the opposite way. Plenty of room for us both but as the trailer passed me a great gobbet of 'farmyard stuff' flew out and plastered my bike (lower part and lower right leg). The nucleus must have scored a bullseye on my cassette because suddenly the 13t -19t sprocket range became inoperable (the chain just skated over them). A stop and a bit of poking out did not improve the situation so I rolled on till I saw a house with a hose in the garden; stopped and knocked. After a second knock with no answer I used the hose to clear the cassette, and am thankful to the absent occupants.


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> On my 101km yesterday I got my first puncture for a while, mercifully in the seaside sunshine, and broke 2 of my 3 levers before getting the tyre off. I guess they were 3 or 4 years old and had 'done enough', but I've never broken one before.
> Another first for me was during my imperial century last Friday. Bowling along on a narrow Devon road at about 90km a Landrover and trailer came the opposite way. Plenty of room for us both but as the trailer passed me a great gobbet of 'farmyard stuff' flew out and plastered my bike (lower part and lower right leg). The nucleus must have scored a bullseye on my cassette because suddenly the 13t -19t sprocket range became inoperable (the chain just skated over them). A stop and a bit of poking out did not improve the situation so I rolled on till I saw a house with a hose in the garden; stopped and knocked. After a second knock with no answer I used the hose to clear the cassette, and am thankful to the absent occupants.



If the tyre was very cold and stiff that wouldn't have helped either. Yuk, no fun on that cassette at all, lucky to find that hose though. Hope the hub is OK.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jan 2018)

MrPie said:


> Metric century a month


See this post for the 'Rules'.
Picked up the quote above in the 'My aims for 2018' thread. Better add @MrPie to your list @cosmicbike


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> See this post for the 'Rules'.
> Picked up the quote above in the 'My aims for 2018' thread. Better add @MrPie to your list @cosmicbike



And I will indeed, when a qualifying ride is posted @MrPie


----------



## MrPie (18 Jan 2018)

Thanks folks......the sort of motivation I need


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2018)

Go on then I'm back in . Have been debating whether to do the challenge again this year , having done all the challenges last year it seemed like every ride had a milage target wasn't sure I wanted that again this year but what the heck . Imperial century challenge is my main target and this one will be my fall back 
Today's ride was 63.8 miles in the rain and snow not exactly pleasant so it needs to count to something !


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jan 2018)

Who's going to get to the 100? The 100th page of this thread that is.


----------



## tallliman (20 Jan 2018)

You by the look of It!! Well done @13 rider


----------



## Katherine (20 Jan 2018)

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 102 km to be precise. 

I nearly didn't, several times.
It was today or never as I'm away next weekend.
Tomorrow's rides are cancelled because of the heavy rain /sleet and freezing forecast. Up until last night, today was going to be cold but dry... .Then the forecast had changed to light rain or sleet showers.
I ended up going out in the cold rain for a short ride thinking that I could try and get a metric century in next month but not get a star. Anyway, I kept going, turning back after 23 miles but kept adding loops depending on how I was feeling at the time, which was going from warm enough to cold fingers to cold body to warm enough to cold feet and generally soggy. I couldn't have done it without all the extra layers, decent jacket, winter boots, toe warmers stuck to my socks and the amazing Aldi waterproof overshoes. Very glad that I'd saved my spare gloves for after the coffee stop by which time the other ones were drenched.
When I set off again the cold rain had turned to sleet so all plans for extra loops and going home the scenic way were scrapped and I took the most direct route home. 9 miles later (at 45 miles) going through Culcheth, I was warm enough to take a left instead of a right turn, anticipating that I would only need to add another 4 miles at the end. Which I did but my legs really struggled because I had to go up hill for a bit so I could end wondrously on a mostly free wheel home.

Sorry that was a bit waffley. Last year, I didn't do more than 45 miles last January or February, so I am actually a bit worried about this February already even though I'm now hooked into this challenge.

Also, I normally work in miles and my report follows my train of thoughts. Sorry.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 102 km to be precise.
> 
> I nearly didn't, several times.
> It was today or never as I'm away next weekend.
> ...



Well done, tough weather out there today


----------



## tallliman (20 Jan 2018)

Well done @Katherine!!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 102 km to be precise.
> 
> I nearly didn't, several times.
> It was today or never as I'm away next weekend.
> ...


Well done @Katherine these challenges turn us into nutters . I did the spare glove trick yesterday bliss is dry gloves


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> My January 100k was done in heavy rain. I wisely sorted out a spare pair of gloves. I unwisely left them in the kitchen.


A like for getting the ride done not forgetting spare gloves


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2018)

Drat - I have only gone and caught another cold! For years I was only catching about one a year but I caught 3 bad ones last year (the last one not too long ago) and now I already have my first of 2018. 

It looks like there will be some stress trying to get the January metric century in ... If I recover slowly and the weather stays bad then I might resort to doing my easy but boring _main-roads-in-valleys_ route late in the month. If the weather improves and I feel better then I will tackle something more interesting instead.


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Jan 2018)

I'm in the identical situation Colin. Today is comfortably the best cycling day of the year so far - it's still not good as such, but it's tolerable - and I developed a bad cold on Saturday ;-\ So far as I can see, the weather is not due to improve much either. Friday, plus Tuesday and Wednesday next week look like possibles though. At least there is no more ice forecast this month as I regard that as a complete show-stopper :-)


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2018)

Fingers crossed. eh? 

Definitely no icy rides for me. I gave up riding when ill after blacking out at the roadside when attempting to cycle up a local hill with a chest infection!


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Jan 2018)

Friday is forecast to be sunny(ish) and Sunday looks dry(ish). hopefully.......


----------



## Fiona R (22 Jan 2018)

I'm playing Russian roulette, did 80km couple weekends ago, couldn't be bothered to add loops at the end of the club ride as cold, made myself do a stupid steep hill instead for my soul. Hoping for this weekend, that will put a rocket up the ok weather forecast. Couldn't face swimming this weekend, well I did go swimming but instead of swimming on my bike.


----------



## Sbudge (24 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 102 km to be precise.
> 
> I nearly didn't, several times.
> It was today or never as I'm away next weekend.
> ...



Brilliant @Katherine , that's the toughest one done! Both because it's the first and it's January! Nice one... just 11 more to go.


----------



## Sbudge (24 Jan 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm in the identical situation Colin. Today is comfortably the best cycling day of the year so far - it's still not good as such, but it's tolerable - and I developed a bad cold on Saturday ;-\ So far as I can see, the weather is not due to improve much either. Friday, plus Tuesday and Wednesday next week look like possibles though. At least there is no more ice forecast this month as I regard that as a complete show-stopper :-)



That's rough, sorry. This time of year you really have to plan ahead but then seize any opportunistic challenge rides you can because you never know what illness or weather will throw at you. Like you ice is the one thing that will stop me riding, I've certainly done my share of @Cranky Knee Girl 's 'bike swimming' 

Really looking forward to this weekend's ride though, planning to do a 130km mixed road/gravel loop along some of the NCR routes near us. I did a similar one last year in the Winter months and it was lovely. This year I'll be riding with company too which should be fun.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2018)

We've not really had a bad January down here in the South East. It's rained a lot, but that's par for the course. It's been windy at times. We've had the odd bursts of sleet. But it's not been terribly cold and we've had almost nothing serious in the way of ice. I've had to negotiate a few flooded roads and got rather wet but nothing worse than that.


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Jan 2018)

Here in the Dales there have been very few days in January which didn't have some kind of weather issue. Mostly ice / snow where the problem is that the range of altitude means that lots of roads may have ice near the top, even if they're OK lower down - it makes route planning a bit nerve-wracking. If the medium term forecast is even vaguely correct, though, then there are 2-3 fairly decent days before the end of January and my virus is more or less gone so it should be OK :-)

As an example of the issue here, when I took this photo, the road about 500m further along was perfectly fine to cycle on, whereas this bit very much didn't qualify as my idea of bike-friendly (and sticking to the lower roads is very restricting).


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Here in the Dales there have been very few days in January which didn't have some kind of weather issue. Mostly ice / snow where the problem is that the range of altitude means that lots of roads may have ice near the top, even if they're OK lower down - it makes route planning a bit nerve-wracking. If the medium term forecast is even vaguely correct, though, then there are 2-3 fairly decent days before the end of January and my virus is more or less gone so it should be OK :-)
> 
> As an example of the issue here, when I took this photo, the road about 500m further along was perfectly fine to cycle on, whereas this bit very much didn't qualify as my idea of bike-friendly (and sticking to the lower roads is very restricting).
> View attachment 392899


I don't recognise where that photograph was taken but it looks nice. (As you say - not for cycling in those conditions though!)


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Jan 2018)

It's a hill down into Settle. Ingleborough is about 10km away in the direction of the road, so about 20% across the image from the left side. I was, almost needless to say, walking - there have been several excellent walking days this month


----------



## Katherine (24 Jan 2018)

Stay safe everyone!



ColinJ said:


> Drat - I have only gone and caught another cold! For years I was only catching about one a year but I caught 3 bad ones last year (the last one not too long ago) and now I already have my first of 2018.
> 
> It looks like there will be some stress trying to get the January metric century in ... If I recover slowly and the weather stays bad then I might resort to doing my easy but boring _main-roads-in-valleys_ route late in the month. If the weather improves and I feel better then I will tackle something more interesting instead.



Don't push yourself more than you need to, even if you have to stay on the main roads. 



Sbudge said:


> Brilliant @Katherine , that's the toughest one done! Both because it's the first and it's January! Nice one... just 11 more to go.



Thanks.


Good luck to anyone who is still trying to get a qualifying ride in this month.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Don't push yourself more than you need to, even if you have to stay on the main roads.


Thanks.

I'm starting to feel better now. I hope to nip out tomorrow afternoon and do an easy ride to see if I am up to attempting a longer one. If that goes well, then I'll see what I can do on Friday - the forecast is looking favourable.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jan 2018)

A nice sunny day, with very little wind, so I rode another 100km. My usual easy route........


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Jan 2018)

Phew - January done. That qualifies as 'uncomfortably close to the end of the month'. I was beginning to think that I'd have to do something deviant like getting on the bike when it's already raining on the 31st !

Clear, blue skies and no wind at all. An almost perfect day which could only really have been improved by featuring temperatures in excess of 2-4C.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Jan 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Phew - January done. That qualifies as 'uncomfortably close to the end of the month'. I was beginning to think that I'd have to do something deviant like getting on the bike when it's already raining on the 31st !
> 
> Clear, blue skies and no wind at all. An almost perfect day which could only really have been improved by featuring temperatures in excess of 2-4C.


Well done. i join you in the "phew close to the wind" part. I can't claim as bad weather as you hardy souls, nor illness. but I did it properly today in proper mucky conditions and completed the Jack and Grace Cotton Audax, first one of 2018. 

I did make it a little harder than the challenging conditions (who loves a 50 km headwind home?) by drinking cocktails last night at a friend's 50th (very rare for me) and then my good knee had a screaming pain all night and no sleep (not related, I think I must have bashed into something a day or two previously). It was a bit better when I got up early and moved about, took ibuprofen, rode round the block and dragged husband out of bed to say he was going out on a foul day after all, he was so hopeful that he was getting out of it!

Seems like I've declared for 2018, month 25 done!


----------



## Fiona R (28 Jan 2018)

Oops I did it again!  

Club ride to Weston-Super-Mare, weather a bit better than yesterday, but still fairly wet and very windy but tailwind home today, very important distinction. So near another 100km I rode the length of the village and back uphill into the headwind to claim another 4km and another metric century this month.


----------



## Sbudge (29 Jan 2018)

Bit of a tough gravel and mud ride but well worth it. Took the Slate on a longish loop from West Hampstead through Welwyn Garden City, across to Ware, down the Lea Valley to Greenwich and then along the south bank until finally up past Westminster to home. The idea was to try and stay off public roads as much as possible and we probably managed about 70% of the distance that way. Lovely ride but sections like the NCR 61 were very muddy indeed and we got back looking like Swamp Thing's 'less fastidious' cousins. I must say I very rarely make cafe stops but this time the Waterside Cafe on the Lea Valley, 90km into the ride, was an absolute delight.

These NCR sections really aren't suitable for road bikes but otherwise they're great fun, well worth trying if you're in the area.

Animated version here: https://www.relive.cc/view/1380189772


----------



## tallliman (29 Jan 2018)

@Sbudge, is the lea valley path on on a road bike from Enfield to Walthamstow? Seem to remember it being ok but that was 20 years ago and I was much less concerned.....


----------



## Sbudge (30 Jan 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Sbudge, is the lea valley path on on a road bike from Enfield to Walthamstow? Seem to remember it being ok but that was 20 years ago and I was much less concerned.....



That section is a mixture of gravel and tarmac. The gravel sections are marginal in places for a road bike in my experience but a set of Gatorskins should see you through.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Jan 2018)

I've just been looking at my travel diary. It looks like I have only 2 possible days in April to get qualifying rides in...this is going to be tricky!  And that assumes there's no mechanicals, illness, hurricanes etc those days.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Phew - January done. That qualifies as 'uncomfortably close to the end of the month'. I was beginning to think that I'd have to do something deviant like getting on the bike when it's already raining on the 31st !
> 
> Clear, blue skies and no wind at all. An almost perfect day which could only really have been improved by featuring temperatures in excess of 2-4C.


Well done!

My recent cold had lingered on longer than I hoped for so I wasn't able to take advantage of that fine Friday. Even yesterday I still wasn't feeling quite right, but the forecast was good for today and not so good for tomorrow, my only other opportunity to get the metric century in. So I decided to ride today and do the easiest possible 100 km route round here, taking as long as I needed to.

I actually felt pretty good until the 85 km point, when I coughed and spluttered a few times. My biggest problem was not eating enough and almost bonking on the final leg back from Littleborough. I limped up the drag to Summit and the long shallow descent back to Todmorden.

I got held up by many sets of temporary traffic lights today but the longest delay was in Hebden Bridge when the traffic suddenly stopped dead in front of me. (Oh, there's a most unfortunate pun there! ) I filtered along the line of stationary vehicles and discovered that the hold-up was a funeral cortege emerging from a side road. I did the decent thing and waited with everyone else.

I'll try to do more interesting routes for the rest of the year. I find the main road traffic stressful, more tiring than the riding itself in fact!


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jan 2018)

Congratulations  That does look like a pretty grim route though, leaving aside the funeral element. Roll on the balmy, long days of February hey ...


----------



## tallliman (30 Jan 2018)

Sbudge said:


> That section is a mixture of gravel and tarmac. The gravel sections are marginal in places for a road bike in my experience but a set of Gatorskins should see you through.



Cool, thanks! Might do it to tick off some veloviewer squares on Sunday!


----------



## Sbudge (30 Jan 2018)

tallliman said:


> Cool, thanks! Might do it to tick off some veloviewer squares on Sunday!



That section also takes you past the Café...it would be rude not to grab some cake in passing!


----------



## tallliman (30 Jan 2018)

Sbudge said:


> That section also takes you past the Café...it would be rude not to grab some cake in passing!



I'm riding to catch the train from St Pancras, not sure 15 miles needs a stop!! Might find a cafe St Albans way though for Saturday!


----------



## Sbudge (31 Jan 2018)

You can ride the NCR 61 from St.Albans all the way to the Lea Valley/NCR 1 too. It's a lovely ride but very muddy in places at the moment.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (31 Jan 2018)

Not sure I could have left it much later, but have managed to squeeze in a qualifying ride for this challenge. Thought I was going to get rained off but it cleared up just before lunch, and also thought my Garmin was going to expire, but got home with 3% left. Can't say I enjoyed the headwind though but job done.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> My recent cold had lingered on longer than I hoped for so I wasn't able to take advantage of that fine Friday. Even yesterday I still wasn't feeling quite right, but the forecast was good for today and not so good for tomorrow, my only other opportunity to get the metric century in. So I decided to ride today and do the easiest possible 100 km route round here, taking as long as I needed to.
> 
> ...


Very well done, and just as epic and heroic as an epic and heroic ride. Presume you're properly "in" for 2018 now!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Very well done, and just as epic and heroic as an epic and heroic ride. Presume you're properly "in" for 2018 now!


I am indeed, and to avoid a last minute rush on nasty roads at the end of February I am going out with @Littgull tomorrow to get my Feb metric century in! (A lot of much nicer hilly roads this time, though I will still have to do some busy roads to connect them up.)


----------



## Fiona R (1 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I am indeed, and to avoid a last minute rush on nasty roads at the end of February I am going out with @Littgull tomorrow to get my Feb metric century in! (A lot of much nicer hilly roads this time, though I will still have to do some busy roads to connect them up.)


I had a feeling an early one for Feb may feature in your plans!


----------



## Bazzer (2 Feb 2018)

Gorgeous moon in the sky when I left the house at 6.30 this morning. Was one of those times when I wished I had woken up a couple of hours earlier and then could have enjoyed glancing up at it more frequently, rather than finding myself looking out for early commuters.
A chilly breeze too, as it was almost the end of the ride before the sun's warmth began to percolate through.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Feb 2018)

First ride in Feb done, a beautiful day, but a bit more wind than I'd have liked. A lot more cyclists out today compared to last Fri, the weather is improving............

Didn't see you @Bazzer


----------



## Bazzer (2 Feb 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> First ride in Feb done, a beautiful day, but a bit more wind than I'd have liked. A lot more cyclists out today compared to last Fri, the weather is improving............
> 
> Didn't see you @Bazzer



Only saw two cyclists all the time I was out. One who scalped me climbing up the steep bit from Frodsham, where the road splits. And then from Glazebrook to Culcheth, where the rider was clearly enjoying the wind behind him too much for my liking. Talk about rubbing salt into the wound; as you have almost 50 miles in your legs and are cycling pretty much into a head wind.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2018)

Yes, it was a lovely day today. I got my February ride in early and chose a much nicer route than my miserable January one earlier in the week. The price to pay was 1,950 metres of ascent instead of the 950 metres of the earlier ride. I could really feel the lack of riding in December and January and was pretty knackered by the time I got home.

Brian (Littgull) and I met up in Todmorden and then rode up the A646 as far as Walk Mill. That was the end of serious traffic for a long while. We took the quieter, but lumpy route to Oxenhope: Southward Bottom, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope.

From Oxenhope we climbed up through Leeming to the Dog & Gun at Sawood. A left turn up Trough Lane took us to Manywells Height, after which a rapid descent took us down into Cullingworth. We took the splendid cycle path over Hewenden viaduct and then up Station Rd to Harecroft. A quick blast down the B6144 took us to Wilsden for a cafe stop. We met pals Carrie and Kevin there for a chat and refuelling.

After a quick tour of Wilsden, the 4 of us climbed back up to the B6144 and then headed back over to Manywells Height by some nice lanes I checked out on my previous ride out there. We headed down to Oxenhope, where Kevin left us. Carrie and Brian climbed away from me and I didn't see them again until Hebden Bridge, where Carrie said her farewells.

Brian and I had toyed with riding to Littleborough via "England's longest continuous uphill gradient" (a.k.a. the Cragg Vale climb) but decided that we'd had enough climbing and chose the nasty A-road route - A646 to Todmorden, A6033 to Littleborough. Unfortunately due to how slowly I had been riding today we hit the Friday evening rush hour traffic so we opted to climb away from the main road and bypass Tod centre by going up Woodhouse Rd to Lumbutts and over to Shade. We stayed off the main road by taking Hollins Rd to Walsden but then had to rejoin the wretched traffic on the A6033. I accompanied Brian as far as I needed to to get my distance in for the day, then u-turned and headed for home.

I was 1.5 km short when I got back so I did a couple of local loops to clock up the '100'

About 25 kms in heavy traffic this time - still too much, but a lot better than Tuesday's ride!

Most of the drivers I encountered were competent, friendly and patient. As usual though, there were a few idiots. One insisted on overtaking me on a descent with a 20 mph speed limit, on which I was doing 23 mph (sorry!). He was doing about 40 mph and stayed on my side of the road, thus cutting me up in a very scary fashion. As he went by he gesticulated at me as if to say "_Look how dangerously you made me overtake you!_" ... 

Title of '_Idiot Driver Of The Week (So Far)_', however, goes to the man who decided that he would overtake a string of 5 cars straight at me on a narrow road ... The other drivers could see the danger and were sounding their horns. He was clearly of the opinion that they were upset that I was in his way so he started blasting me too. I gave him a little wave that suggested it would be better if he squeezed into the car-plus-1-metre gap between me and the other oncoming traffic. He reluctantly did so but mouthed obscenities at me as he shot past. Why had I not disappeared into a parallel universe to ease his passage? Why did I give him such a fright! Did I know how close I had come to damaging his car! What kind of fool rides bicycles on public roads designed for cars! [Insert alternative ridiculous suggestions here ...]

Anyway ... That's my Feb ride done. _EXACTLY_ 100 km. And now ... I am going to have a nap!


----------



## Sbudge (5 Feb 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Only saw two cyclists all the time I was out. One who scalped me climbing up the steep bit from Frodsham, where the road splits. And then from Glazebrook to Culcheth, where the rider was clearly enjoying the wind behind him too much for my liking. Talk about rubbing salt into the wound; as you have almost 50 miles in your legs and are cycling pretty much into a head wind.



Yep, the wind is just *mean* right now. Yesterday's ride was 3 hours of hills then 2 hours into a 15mph headwind, all at 1 degree. I really enjoyed it .... once I was home and in the shower.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1391616382

BTW, the new Relive 'Explore' beta is good fun if you can look at it on a PC/Mac screen:-
https://www.relive.cc/view/1391616382/explore


----------



## Sbudge (6 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Most of the drivers I encountered were competent, friendly and patient. As usual though, there were a few idiots. One insisted on overtaking me on a descent with a 20 mph speed limit, on which I was doing 23 mph (sorry!). He was doing about 40 mph and stayed on my side of the road, thus cutting me up in a very scary fashion. As he went by he gesticulated at me as if to say "_Look how dangerously you made me overtake you!_" ...



I had a similar idiot (with a twist) on Sunday. Mini Cooper S was in a hurry on a fairly narrow, but 2 lane, country lane. Fair do's, the driver gave me loads of room while passing *however *they got so close to the line of cars coming the other way that I was just waiting for the 'bang'...I really don't know how they missed. Needless to say the oncoming traffic was not amused.


----------



## Donger (10 Feb 2018)

Keeping a close eye on the weather forecasts. I have a club ride around the Western parts of Gloucestershire tomorrow, stopping off for coffee and cakes at the Trioscape Garden Centre near Highleadon,. I'm very tempted to stay with the club ride until just after that, then turn left for the Malverns when we get near Staunton instead of following the others home. Should be able to get enough miles in if I carry on to Hanley Swan and Upton on Severn before turning for home. The potential fly in the ointment is a forecast of light snow for Sunday. Chilly I can cope with .... slippery is a different matter. Might have to be spontaneous and head back towards Gloucester if it looks dodgy and improvise some additional miles closer to home.

Hoping to do this route: https://www.strava.com/routes/11904661 . Fingers crossed.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (10 Feb 2018)

Was indecisive about going out today, but conscious that I only have a couple of weekends a month at this time of year to get any longer rides in. Didn't fancy going out on the road bike so opted for the mountain bike, with a view to the ride being slow and steady, and trying to at least bag an imperial fifty. 

I waited for the frost to clear, but in retrospect should have gone out a bit sooner, as not long into the ride it started to rain. So a generally cold and wet ride. 

The route was random, but in the general direction of Streatley, and the eastern end of the cycle friendly part of the Ridgeway, as plan to do some riding along it later in the year, and thought I would go have a look. The upshot was the mileage crept up to a point I would get home in the mid fifties, so just decided to push on and get the metric 100. 

So overall a warm glow of accomplishment, offset by the nagging feeling I should really get outside and clean the bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2018)

Same boat as @Dogtrousers , need to find space for the metric and imperial challenge rides. Might end up a very early, or maybe night ride for one of them..


----------



## 13 rider (11 Feb 2018)

Febs done . 62.4 miles n glorious sunshine to start and snow and hail to finish . Surprise ride with company as @Supersuperleeds chased me down out of my village and as we had arranged to meet at nice pie cafe he tagged along with me .Nice to have company especially into the brutal headwind .


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2018)

I love it when a plan comes together. As planned, I hi-jacked the club ride out to Churcham and Newent by using it as a slingshot for somewhere in the general direction of the Malverns. As I got out a few minutes early this morning, I threw in a little local loop before the start of the club ride, and that meant I didn't have to go quite as far to the North into Worcestershire. After our coffee stop a couple of others opted to come with me. One of them quickly got the hook when his wife phoned to ask where he was, but my mate Rich (who is training for a LE-JOG) stuck with me for the duration. Got as far as Welland before turning right for Upton on Severn. Then back to Gloucester via Forthampton and Ashleworth. The weather was better than expected ... some sleet and later on a bit of hail, but never felt cold, and it was mostly sunny and dry. Job done. *102.2 km.




*


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2018)

I have just started THIS THREAD for a metric century forum ride from Leighton Buzzard on Sat, 17th March. If any of you would like to join me for that, you'd be welcome to.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2018)

Or ... THIS RIDE from Todmorden or Whalley to Conder Green (near Glasson Dock) a week later (100 mile and 100 km options).


----------



## Bazzer (16 Feb 2018)

Decided this morning to go for the shorter of two routes I have through former Lancashire mill towns and was quite glad I did. Left home at 6.30 in a hard frost and it was not until 80 kms in, on the return through Bury at around 11, that I began to feel that the sun was providing some warmth. 
Planned a toilet and feed stop at the top of the hill between Todmorden and Bacup. Whilst this can be a welcome stop over point after the slog up the hill, where I find a skirmish ensues between legs and lungs on one side and on the other side, brain,which knows what is coming up and eyes which see how many gears are left, today was not one of those days.

A bit bleak and cold:










Managed to get half way through my snack, before deciding I'll eat the rest at the bottom of the hill.





On the positive side, I should hit my year's first 1000 miles this week. Probably commuting Wednesday all being well as I don't think I'll be out on Sunday. That will be the earliest in the year I have managed it.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oooh. I've just discovered something exciting. My metric Eddington number is now 100.
> 
> _
> Your metric Eddington Number is *100*
> ...


Well done


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Feb 2018)

I had a very pleasant slow ride in Cheshire today, usual route, some roads had signs stating "Road Closed", but I rode along them anyway and only saw some high vis chatters in trucks. Nice day out.....


----------



## Donger (16 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oooh. I've just discovered something exciting. My metric Eddington number is now 100.
> 
> _
> Your metric Eddington Number is *100*
> ...



Only 190 more double tons to go then! Well done on getting to 100 .... something I know I never will. I'm floundering on 52 at the moment, and should get to 60 by the end of the year, when I'm due to stall completely. (99 more tons needed to get to 100 !)


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2018)

Well that's February done. Had I not messed up my snow level estimations it wouldn't have been done, but I did mess them up, so phew. I thought the snow level was about 500m; it's not, it's about 400m, meaning that about 5-6km of the road over Fountains Fell was bedecked with white stuff. Melting white stuff, to be sure, but unnerving on smooth tyres. It wasn't helped much by having to roll along at walking pace for a fair way since a large flock of sheep was being moved along the road, just at a point when I'd warmed up nicely from climbing a few hundred metres and had about 12km of downhill to do - my clothing today wasn't intended for being stationary at 0C with a brisk wind for quite a long time. 

All that said, an excellent ride and agreat view of the Lake District hills, from the Cross of Greet, looking like a proper, spiky, snow-clad mountain range in the distance :-) 

_Metric _Eddington's are definitely the way to go. Mine's taken over a year to leap from 101 to 102. 103's going to be a while too I feel.


----------



## Donger (16 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just keep on keepin' on ...
> 
> This is _metric_ Eddington by the way.


Didn't realise that ....Still very impressive though. I wouldn't know what my metric one was without going back through ten years of records!


----------



## 13 rider (16 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> Didn't realise that ....Still very impressive though. I wouldn't know what my metric one was without going back through ten years of records!


If you use strava . Search for Eddington number and use Swinney.net and it works it out for you


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Decided this morning to go for the shorter of two routes I have through former Lancashire mill towns and was quite glad I did. Left home at 6.30 in a hard frost and it was not until 80 kms in, on the return through Bury at around 11, that I began to feel that the sun was providing some warmth.
> Planned a toilet and feed stop at the top of the hill between Todmorden and Bacup. Whilst this can be a welcome stop over point after the slog up the hill, where I find a skirmish ensues between legs and lungs on one side and on the other side, brain,which knows what is coming up and eyes which see how many gears are left, today was not one of those days.
> 
> A bit bleak and cold:
> ...


I used to ride over that hillside on my mountain bike; IIRC that trail is called Flower Scar Road. It joins up with Tower Causeway between Sourhall and Portsmouth, on a hillside above the A646 between Todmorden and Burnley.

There was a lot of construction going on up there a couple of years ago. I'm not sure if they were building a windfarm?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oooh. I've just discovered something exciting. My metric Eddington number is now 100.
> 
> _
> Your metric Eddington Number is *100*
> ...


Oh, I hadn't really looked at the metric version ... 

Hmm - I am currently on M103! I already have 6 rides longer than 109 kms planned for this year so I should end 2018 on at least M109. I will probably stretch some of the other metric centuries enough to push it to (say) M111 - M113.

I am most interested in getting more imperial century rides done for my life target of >= I100. I am currently on I70 and already have 4 rides of at least 100 miles planned for this year.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm - I am currently on M103! I already have 6 rides longer than 109 kms planned for this year so I should end 2018 on at least M109.



Ummmm...... are you quite sure about that, Colin? It certainly could be true, but that requires that you've already done 109km 103 times. I just looked at mine and, whilst currently on 102, it's going to take another 57 days of 109km to raise it to 109 ;-\


----------



## Donger (16 Feb 2018)

This challenge is the thing that has stretched me to extend my rides to 100km (62 miles), so whereas I always used to make do with rides of 40-50 miles, I have now done 51 rides of 60 miles or more, but only ever 2 rides of between 50-60 miles! Every time I hit 50, I just_ have_ to extend the ride to a metric ton or 62 miles. Every challenge ride I do this year will add an Eddington for me now, but soon after the end of the year it will peter out at 62 and I'll probably never even think about it again. For me, time in the saddle is the killer, and the day after every challenge ride I feel like I've been sitting on an anvil. I doubt whether I'll ever want to extend my rides beyond 70 miles again, but I'm full of admiration for those of you who keep knocking out hundreds. I think my target will naturally change to riding in as many different places as I possibly can instead of going for distance.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ummmm...... are you quite sure about that, Colin? It certainly could be true, but that requires that you've already done 109km 103 times. I just looked at mine and, whilst currently on 102, it's going to take another 57 days of 109km to raise it to 109 ;-\


D'oh, of course - you are right! 







That's what is so interesting about Eddington ... Any rides I do now < 104 km make no difference whatever to my score.



Donger said:


> For me, time in the saddle is the killer, and the day after every challenge ride I feel like I've been sitting on an anvil.


I used to have that problem too. It used to kick in after about 50 km and just got worse and worse as the distance increased beyond that.

I sorted it out eventually by ...

Losing weight. 17+ stone created too much pressure. I'm just over 13 stone now.
Adopting a more stretched, less upright position. (That helped reduce backache too.)
Finding a type of saddle that suited me better. I liked the original design Fizik Ariones but I broke 2 and they were too expensive to keep replacing. I discovered that Planet X Superlights are almost the same shape, are just as comfy, much tougher, and are much cheaper. 

Taking time to adjust each saddle properly. I had been sitting too far forward, so the narrower part of the saddle was going walkabout where I didn't want it to! I moved the saddle forward so I now sit on the widest part of it. That produced another comfort problem - 'saddle nose in the nads'! I now tilt the nose down slightly and that makes a huge difference. (I don't overdo that though or it feels like I am slipping forward all the time.)


----------



## Donger (16 Feb 2018)

!!! Only 7 stones to go!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> !!! Only 7 stones to go!!!!


IIRC you are about 4 inches taller than me so it probably wouldn't be a good idea to get your weight that low? (I'm 6' 1")


----------



## Donger (16 Feb 2018)

You are right, Colin. 6' 5 1/2" and currently about 20 stone and no danger of getting down to 13. Feeling the fittest I ever have, but just never lose any weight cycling. One unusual side effect of having done nearly 20,000 miles over the last 9 and a bit years is that I'm finding it difficult to get trousers that fit .... my thighs are getting too big for my work trousers and my calves are getting too big to get my jeans off! When I look around the shops there are plenty of clothes for little fat people and plenty for beanpoles but very little for people of my build. If I ever have to go to a wedding or a funeral I'll probably burst out of my one and only suit like the Hulk! I recall musing on this forum some years ago as to whether I might be Britain's largest audaxer. Somebody mentioned a "Big Jason" in Scotland, but I've yet to actually meet anyone my size on an audax myself ... or to find out where they get their cycling clobber or other clothes!.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> One unusual side effect of having done nearly 20,000 miles over the last 9 and a bit years is that I'm finding it difficult to get trousers that fit .... my thighs are getting too big for my work trousers and my calves are getting too big to get my jeans off! When I look around the shops there are plenty of clothes for little fat people and plenty for beanpoles but very little for people of my build. If I ever have to go to a wedding or a funeral I'll probably burst out of my one and only suit like the Hulk!


*Beware those tight trousers!*  

Mine almost killed me - the damn things acted like tourniquets and cut off the blood flow in my legs resulting in a DVT and the more ghastly consequences that followed.

I had felt uncomfortable, but kept telling myself that it wouldn't be long before the trousers fitted me again so I might as well put up with the discomfort rather than buying a bigger size which I wouldn't need a few weeks later. (That actually turned out to be true, but for the wrong reason - I lost more than 2 stone in less than a month after I collapsed!)

I can see why you find it hard to find clothes to fit, but I would keep on looking!


----------



## Bazzer (17 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I used to ride over that hillside on my mountain bike; IIRC that trail is called Flower Scar Road. It joins up with Tower Causeway between Sourhall and Portsmouth, on a hillside above the A646 between Todmorden and Burnley.
> 
> There was a lot of construction going on up there a couple of years ago. I'm not sure if they were building a windfarm?


Yes there is a windfarm. My bike was parked at the entrance. I had come up Bacup road past Navigation Supply and was up the old road so I could be discrete for a pee. It looks like a trail goes around the windfarm, but neither my bike nor cleats were suitable for exploring.


----------



## steverob (17 Feb 2018)

February's ride completed, though only by the barest of margins - hit 100km literally meters from my front door! One of the scenic detours I was planning on taking on my route home wasn't possible, as they were digging up the water mains and had closed the road, meaning the route home ended up being a lot more direct than originally planned.

However, was incredibly happy with the ride itself. Went up to Silverstone motor racing circuit, which was the furthest north I've ever cycled, if you only include rides that I've done starting and finishing at my home and also did not involve me hopping on a train or getting a lift at some point (e.g. ones all done under my own steam). Also it was quite fast for me at over 14.6mph average - haven't done a ride over 50 miles at that speed for almost 8 months.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Feb 2018)

A slight altercation with the tarmac last week cast some doubt on todays ride but it was such a pleasant day weather wise it seemed a shame not to, so after a couple of pain killers I was off on the summer bike just after 10am.

There were still some chilly spots in the shade & a slight sheen on some roads so caution was in order until around midday. 

The route itself took in the counties of Hampshire, Dorset & Wiltshire for the 102km duration & was completed with little drama except for going over one pothole which caused my handlebars to shift a little.

All in all a nice day out.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> However, was incredibly happy with the ride itself. Went up to Silverstone motor racing circuit, which was the furthest north I've ever cycled, if you only include rides that I've done starting and finishing at my home and also did not involve me hopping on a train or getting a lift at some point (e.g. ones all done under my own steam). Also it was quite fast for me at over 14.6mph average - haven't done a ride over 50 miles at that speed for almost 8 months.


My sister used to live in nearby Towcester so I have ridden round there a few times. I even rode a charity event on the circuit itself a few years back.

It is worth going even further NW. I like the roads around Priors Marston and Napton-on-the-Hill.


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 Feb 2018)

February`s ride ticked off today with a 100 miler and being that I already have my February imperial qualifying ride in, I`ll pop it in here. Out the house just after 6am for a few miles before meeting up with 4 others at 7am for a nice and steady social. A couple of the lads rode 50 miles and the other two rode 80 miles with me, which was a great help. Made it back home for 1pm, which was nice  https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> On Saturday I rode down to Biggin Hill for the Hell of the Ashdown, "Kent's Premier Cycle" Sportive. On arrival I found no one there. Bugger, wrong day. So I went home.
> 
> Today I rode down to Biggin Hill for the Hell of the Ashdown, blah blah blah. Right day this time. I've had a tremendous day out on the bike. I positively zoomed round the 107km course in 5:44 - that's 19kmh, as opposed to my recent solo trundles on that route, which have degenerated into painful grinding much more slowly. It has just under 2,000m of climb, and I'm familiar with them all. Knowing what's coming isn't always a good thing.
> 
> ...


A like for the ride not the sore knee . Sportives make a nice change to the routine I try and do 1 a year along with a couple of local charity rides . It surprising how riding with other people around increases you speed


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Feb 2018)

Very pleasant , if a bit windy, slow cycle to Nantwich via Oulton Park. Nice dry day, with a bit of blue sky showing in the afternoon. 108km, so my longest ride of the year, so far. My 1989 Raleigh winter bike is running nicely with a new cassette, chain and dérailleur, but the old canti brakes aren't the best, even with new red brake blocks.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Feb 2018)

Sounds much like here. Why can't just one day this winter both appear nice in advance and turn out to actually be so, in all respects once out? (Rhetorical question!) Today was spot on apart from the wind which was an awful lot stronger than forecast. I hardly ever modify routes after leaving home but on this occasion I turned back at the top of the Buttertubs pass (solid 25mph headwind with much stronger gusts there - I was barely moving, even on the fairly flat top section) and completed the 100km by heading downwind for over 50km, to the top of the Bowland Knotts, and rolling back down into said wind. 

Very little snow left around here now though, and quite an abundance of snow drops, so that's all rather nice, and whilst the wind was very annoying indeed, it was otherwise an excellent afternoon's pedalling.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Feb 2018)

Well the so called 'Beast From The East' made itself known to me today. Bitter cold throughout the whole ride, I struggled to get warm even with thermal layers on, and my pace was down somewhat. On the plus side, I made it. Managed 15 metres/mile of climbing too, 50% more than what i consider normal on my rides.
Glad to get that one in the bag, and really looking forwards to some warmer weather now.


----------



## Sbudge (22 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> February's ride completed, though only by the barest of margins - hit 100km literally meters from my front door! One of the scenic detours I was planning on taking on my route home wasn't possible, as they were digging up the water mains and had closed the road, meaning the route home ended up being a lot more direct than originally planned.
> 
> However, was incredibly happy with the ride itself. Went up to Silverstone motor racing circuit, which was the furthest north I've ever cycled, if you only include rides that I've done starting and finishing at my home and also did not involve me hopping on a train or getting a lift at some point (e.g. ones all done under my own steam). Also it was quite fast for me at over 14.6mph average - haven't done a ride over 50 miles at that speed for almost 8 months.


I always add a bit extra just in case after one ride when Mr Garmin said 100.1km but Mr Strava then said it was only 99.8km :-)


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hence why I can sometimes be seen riding pointless laps of railway station car parks!


And I thought it was just me. I call them cooling down loops


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well the so called 'Beast From The East' made itself known to me today. Bitter cold throughout the whole ride, I struggled to get warm even with thermal layers on, and my pace was down somewhat. On the plus side, I made it. Managed 15 metres/mile of climbing too, 50% more than what i consider normal on my rides.
> Glad to get that one in the bag, and really looking forwards to some warmer weather now.


Well done.

Yes - there _was _a bitterly cold wind today. I only nipped out on my singlespeed bike to pick up a paper so I didn't bother wearing gloves. By the time I got home my fingers were numb!


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Feb 2018)

I thought I'd better get out for another 100km ride before next weeks big freeze, it wasn't too cold in Cheshire, nice empty country roads, plenty of muck spreaders on the fields that you could smell for miles.

Edit: (Tip: if it looks cold outside, don't set off until after 10am, it will be a bit warmer.)


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Feb 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> I thought I'd better get out for another 100km ride before next weeks big freeze, it wasn't too cold in Cheshire, nice empty country roads, plenty of muck spreaders on the fields that you could smell for miles.
> 
> Edit: (Tip: if it looks cold outside, don't set off until after 10am, it will be a bit warmer.)


"Edit: (Tip: if it looks cold outside, don't set off until after 10am, it will be a bit warmer)." But do remember that the warmer weather following that later start may bring rain, as early as 5km into a 100km ride ..... DAMHIKT


----------



## steverob (23 Feb 2018)

Sbudge said:


> I always add a bit extra just in case after one ride when Mr Garmin said 100.1km but Mr Strava then said it was only 99.8km :-)


The good news is Strava have stopped doing this (recently). They now take your GPS's distance as gospel, then offer you the chance to "correct" it to Strava's calculation, much in the same way they have always done for elevation.

Having said that, I somehow used to tend to get a more generous interpretation of my distance from Strava than I did from Garmin - maybe I was just lucky!


----------



## Fiona R (26 Feb 2018)

Down and out.

Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.

25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path



Bad luck @Cranky Knee Girl 

Get well soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path


That sounds very unpleasant.

Get well soon.


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2018)

Oh dear @Cranky Knee Girl. Hope you mend well and can start building up your distances again soon.


----------



## Donger (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path


Sorry to hear that. Hope you are up and about on the bike again soon. Take care.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path


Ouch! Sorry to hear that, but at least you didn't end up with a broken hip/pelvis/whatever ... 

I hope you are fully fit again and raring to go by the time we finally get to Spring!


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path



Bad luck, get well soon. I try to keep off those cycle paths, I think they're potentially very dangerous, too many inexperienced cyclists using them badly.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Feb 2018)

It didn't look too cold out of my window this morning, there was no frost, so at 11am I got out on the bike to see if it was actually cold. During the first hour, my fingers and toes definitely were cold, but they warmed up as I pedalled up a few inclines. As I headed East there was a strong cold wind with blacker clouds, but heading West there was breaks of blues sky. I headed to Jodrell Bank and on to Goostrey Bakery for some hot pies (3 pies), then onto Middlewich. There were light snow flurries across the roads, but nothing too heavy. Worst was the road closures making me change my known route near Middlewich.

On reflection, a bit too cold for a pleasant day out cycling.


----------



## steverob (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path


So sorry to hear this. Hopefully your recovery goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.



Ouch - very unpleasant, and unfortunate. You sound remarkably stoical about it. Heal well.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path



Ouchy. Hope you fix quickly.


----------



## Fiona R (26 Feb 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Bad luck, get well soon. I try to keep off those cycle paths, I think they're potentially very dangerous, too many inexperienced cyclists using them badly.


I'm very careful and use the Festival Way a lot presuming there is a child on a scooter or dog on extending lead around the corner, I think it was a 50/50 thing, the other guy uploaded his ride too, he rides similar distances to me. I was daydreaming about lunch and there was nobody about, half term over etc not commuting time, not dark (would have seen lights!). He was dressed totally in black so I hadn't caught a glimpse of him coming towards me, and i was probably going a touch fast but nowhere near as fast as many. It wasn't a head on crash, I may have been towards the centre but it all happened so fast, I was going faster and he was bigger than me so I did the bouncing.

Hoping I'll be OK for Wells and Mells audax weekend after next, if the weather is not icy. One of those things and I'm very very lucky no broken ribs, collar bone or even worse pelvis. I happened to be close to my husband's office, I managed to get there after deciding a mile up through the village to the GP surgery was a bit hopeful, there was a lot of blood and A&E were fabulous, took the whole afternoon to sort me out, only waited about 90 minutes, rest was x rays, head injury/sight assessments, swabbing me down and a very experienced EP stitched me up, she said she got lots of practice on Saturday nights. I can open my eye now and the puffy aubergine look is subsiding


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2018)

Did the other rider stop to see if you were ok?


----------



## Elysian_Roads (26 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path





Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bazzer (27 Feb 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Down and out.
> 
> Get your rides in early in the month, I didn't and crashed last Tuesday on bike path coming home from gym. Bounced off another cyclist (my right arm very bruised) on bend (he was ok, no blood and he continued ride). Face planted left, afternoon in A&E nothing broken, 12 stitches round left eye they came out today and I should be ok for a gentle ride to yoga tomorrow but not 100km. Finger still bandaged up.
> 
> 25 month streak broken  It was a gorgeous dry sunny afternoon on a bike path



That's a bummer. At least nothing other than skin broken. GWS.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Did the other rider stop to see if you were ok?


Yes, must admit I didn't realise I was quite such a mess but told him my husband's office was round the corner (true) or I was going up to the GP's surgery and assured him "I'm fine", as you do


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2018)

Get well soon @Cranky Knee Girl!! Glad nothing's broken! Is the bike ok too?


----------



## Fiona R (28 Feb 2018)

tallliman said:


> Get well soon @Cranky Knee Girl!! Glad nothing's broken! Is the bike ok too?


Commuter bike is fine, ridden it gingerly yesterday/today and managed some pilates. So relieved/lucky nothing broken!


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Mar 2018)

Warmer day, so I rode my March 100km ride today, slow and easy. Cloudy with a bit of blue sky.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Mar 2018)

Another 100km ride for March, a nice cloudy day with no wind, so excellent for cycling.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Mar 2018)

March ride done today, a hard going 65 miles. That makes it 15 months on the trot, and brought my imperial Eddington number to 42.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Mar 2018)

Back on it. I'll carry on posting to make sure I don't give up, I hope nobody minds!

Great but tough day out at the Wells and Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax yesterday from Whitchurch, Somerset. Drizzly, warmish but a stiff southerly. The organiser, Will, tags his rides #wills_hills and he doesn't lie. Did the same ride last year. was determined to get up King Alfred's monument at Stourhead (Dorset) but didn't quite, the last bend had me  Was chuffed to bits to get up Wollard Lane right at the end, nasty horrible blighter, failed that too last year so pleased I improved somewhere. That would be month 27 if I hadn't mucked up 26  but I did do two end of month 25


----------



## Katherine (11 Mar 2018)

I can't believe that I have already done 4 metric centries, this year! Despite the weather. They have all been enjoyable but very hard work. I wouldn't have been able to do them without my winter boots, wish I'd bought them years ago, I'm sure they are a good investment. 
Also, I have been very glad of the support of riding in a group. last winter I was leading most of the shorter A group rides which helped with the half century challenge but luckily this year we have a couple more members willing to take the rides out allowing me to go on the middle distance B rides, even leading them, though a lot of the time I am calling out the turns from the middle or back!


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Mar 2018)

Finally caught up, we have 22 starters this year, and as of now 21 remain in, though I suspect that @tallliman has forgotten to post a qualifying ride for February?


----------



## tallliman (12 Mar 2018)

Yeah, I'm still in....Will update in due course.

@Katherine, winter boots are easily my best purchase too. So much easier and warmer than overshoes.


----------



## Donger (12 Mar 2018)

An eek from me too. My first choice audax was postponed due to snow the other week, and I'm due to do an alternative one this weekend. Cue my old lower back spasm problem! Can barely stand up at the moment. Might sleep on the floor tonight. Determined not to give in easily. May end up using another club ride later in the month as a slingshot again to travel a bit further afield and turn a 40 into a 62 miler.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Mar 2018)

Very windy today, I struggled around a 100km loop, everytime I headed into a strong wind I was at virtual walking pace. Tatton park still looked nice though, Anderton Boat lift hadn't blown away and Acton Bridge was functioning fine. I even had time to visit Lewis Carroll's birth site again, the gardeners have given it a good winter trim and there are a few wild rabbits making plenty of holes.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Weather forecast for Saturday is quite nasty, so I'm thinking of activating plan B.


It is looking very iffy for Saturday, which is bad news because my Leighton Buzzard ride is planned for 09:00! I will be really peeved if it can't go ahead, having brought my bike all the way down from Todmorden.

I have another long ride planned for the following Saturday, which is _my_ plan B.


----------



## Donger (15 Mar 2018)

Looks certain I won't make it on Saturday. After three nights of sleeping on the floor, my back is improving slightly, but I've got another day at my desk to get through tomorrow, followed by an evening on cheap plastic chairs in a town hall (we have tickets for Catherine Ryan at Cheltenham Town Hall). No chance of completely banishing my back spasms before the Character Coln audax, then. My mate Rich (who I talked into doing it with me) might now be doing it alone. I'm feeling slightly guilty as he suffers from the cold and was once shaking so much at the end of one of these winter audaxes that he was unable to sign the brevet card! The last one we started together, I lasted just 2km before suffering a mechanical that forced me out. My name is now mud.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (15 Mar 2018)

Donger said:


> Looks certain I won't make it on Saturday. After three nights of sleeping on the floor, my back is improving slightly, but I've got another day at my desk to get through tomorrow, followed by an evening on cheap plastic chairs in a town hall (we have tickets for Catherine Ryan at Cheltenham Town Hall). No chance of completely banishing my back spasms before the Character Coln audax, then. My mate Rich (who I talked into doing it with me) might now be doing it alone. I'm feeling slightly guilty as he suffers from the cold and was once shaking so much at the end of one of these winter audaxes that he was unable to sign the brevet card! The last one we started together, I lasted just 2km before suffering a mechanical that forced me out. My name is now mud.


Hope the back recovers soon.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Hope the back recovers soon.


I hope it does too. And that your poor mate survives his wintry ride and forgives you once he thaws out!


----------



## steverob (16 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Weather forecast for Saturday is quite nasty, so I'm thinking of activating plan B. Provided it's open I may head off to the Lee Valley Velopark thingy and ride their flat(ish), traffic and junction free, 1 mile outdoor circuit for a bit. I should be able to get 50-odd km done in a couple of hours, which will test my boredom limits. Then I'll try to make up the balance on various London roads.



I think you should manage 50km quite easily - I only started getting bored after about an hour when I did it back in February and that was really only because for most of the time, I was the only rider on the track (did it on a midweek afternoon). Probably would have gone on for longer had there been someone to chase down or try to keep pace with. Still ended up doing about 20 laps in the end.


----------



## steverob (16 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It is looking very iffy for Saturday, which is bad news because my Leighton Buzzard ride is planned for 09:00! I will be really peeved if it can't go ahead, having brought my bike all the way down from Todmorden.



Yeah, it's really not looking good now - and the forecast is getting worse with each update. Yet while going to the station this morning, it was mild, bright, only slightly breezy, and although the roads were a little damp from overnight rain, it was otherwise dry - why couldn't have those conditions held off for another 24 hours!


----------



## Bazzer (16 Mar 2018)

I'm glad to get this month's ride completed. The way the month had gone so far, I was beginning to wonder where I had left the worry beads. 
Sportive banker at the beginning of the month was cancelled due to bad weather. Then had to pull out of a lumpy 85 miler with some fellow CCers, as for the last 10 days or so, have been hit with the worst cold and chest infection I have had for many years. Added to that, the weather forecast is looking grim for this weekend. So despite the remnants of the infection and not having ridden at all for over 10 days and even longer for >50k, took a chance that with some careful management, legs and lungs would get me the distance. Average moving speed down a bit, but I don't care.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2018)

steverob said:


> Yeah, it's really not looking good now - and the forecast is getting worse with each update. Yet while going to the station this morning, it was mild, bright, only slightly breezy, and although the roads were a little damp from overnight rain, it was otherwise dry - why couldn't have those conditions held off for another 24 hours!


Just arrived in lovely sunny conditions and was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Done. Well, at least, I'm claiming it, purists may object.
> 
> I set off into the snow, and it really wasn't bad. The road surfaces were good, the snow was dry and it wasn't too cold. My plan was to aimlessly loop round the suburbs, so I could always get to a station if the weather got really bad. I realised I'd forgotten my phone, so I looped back home to pick it up at the 25k point. That alone would be enough to disqualify me from the imperial century a month challenge, but worse was to come. After 40k or so I thought I'd see what things were like outside the conurbation, so I rode up to the North Downs ridge at Titsey. Bad move.
> 
> ...


Well done  sounds an interesting day out !! .I'd be claiming it as well


----------



## Bazzer (17 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Done. Well, at least, I'm claiming it, purists may object.
> 
> I set off into the snow, and it really wasn't bad. The road surfaces were good, the snow was dry and it wasn't too cold. My plan was to aimlessly loop round the suburbs, so I could always get to a station if the weather got really bad. I realised I'd forgotten my phone, so I looped back home to pick it up at the 25k point. That alone would be enough to disqualify me from the imperial century a month challenge, but worse was to come. After 40k or so I thought I'd see what things were like outside the conurbation, so I rode up to the North Downs ridge at Titsey. Bad move.
> 
> ...



Well done. I'd toyed briefly with the idea of a 50k to loosen my legs after yesterday's ride, but decided against it because of the biting wind and blustery snow. So kudos for your effort.


----------



## steverob (17 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Done. Well, at least, I'm claiming it, purists may object.
> 
> I set off into the snow, and it really wasn't bad. The road surfaces were good, the snow was dry and it wasn't too cold. My plan was to aimlessly loop round the suburbs, so I could always get to a station if the weather got really bad. I realised I'd forgotten my phone, so I looped back home to pick it up at the 25k point. That alone would be enough to disqualify me from the imperial century a month challenge, but worse was to come. After 40k or so I thought I'd see what things were like outside the conurbation, so I rode up to the North Downs ridge at Titsey. Bad move.
> 
> ...


That ride would still totally count in my opinion, even if it HADN'T been done in such horrendous conditions. Chapeau to you for even attempting that today, let alone succeeding!


----------



## tallliman (17 Mar 2018)

I'm also happy with that ride counting, quite an epic adventure!! Ultimately, you think it counts, so it counts!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Done. Well, at least, I'm claiming it, purists may object.
> 
> I set off into the snow, and it really wasn't bad. The road surfaces were good, the snow was dry and it wasn't too cold. My plan was to aimlessly loop round the suburbs, so I could always get to a station if the weather got really bad. I realised I'd forgotten my phone, so I looped back home to pick it up at the 25k point. That alone would be enough to disqualify me from the imperial century a month challenge, but worse was to come. After 40k or so I thought I'd see what things were like outside the conurbation, so I rode up to the North Downs ridge at Titsey. Bad move.
> 
> ...



Don't you know the ROOOLES!!! No way can you count that...

Just kidding, fair play for getting back on a bike after the train ride and like others, I'd be claiming it too


----------



## Katherine (17 Mar 2018)

What a ride! Chapeau to you @Dogtrousers!


----------



## Donger (17 Mar 2018)

Nice one @Dogtrousers . I shall think of you as "Iceman" from now on. Sterling effort.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Mar 2018)

No snow, no ice, not too much wind, just another nice easy 100km Cheshire ride for March. This year I'm hoping to beat my last year's total number of 100km rides, I'm on target...............

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...y-100km-a-month-challenge.211917/post-5093530


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Mar 2018)

March thoroughly done. That ride featured the highly unusual sight, at least for the UK, of several kilometres of dry road flanked by metre high banks of snow, sharply cut by ploughs; thoroughly novel and very pretty. There's still a fair bit of snow against the dry stone walls up high so the landscape was looking particularly splendid throughout, in the spring sunshine.

There was an element of jeopardy to that ride too. There's a cattle grid being replaced in a rather inaccessible place (at the top of the second really sharp peak on the elevation profile, at about the half way point of the ride, for anyone looking at Strava). The road is 'closed to vehicles' for six weeks (!). Fortunately, it's passable on foot since, had it not been, the detour is approximately 30km and a couple of distinct hills, in either direction. I would have been at least mildly peeved, had it proved impassable, since I'd have been turning around straight after having gained about 200m altitude on the 10-15% slope up from Arncliffe.

What a lovely day for the first of spring. It would be nice to imagine that it might last.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I generally say, often out loud: "_How_ closed?" when I see a sign like that when I'm riding.


So do I, and I have also only been actually turned back by a [largely] missing bridge. It's still a little concerning though, and that cattle grid is in a quite spectacularly awkward place, as @ColinJ can confirm.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I generally say, often out loud: "_How_ closed?" when I see a sign like that when I'm riding. The answer is generally "not very". Although I did once end up with a big self imposed detour when it turned out that the road was closed because a bridge was not there. I could've swum I suppose.


I also tend to question then ignore those signs, but sometimes ... 


ColinJ said:


> ... I was riding to the start of an audax event. I had planned to use a small lane from Milnrow which eventually came out near event HQ in Rochdale and which would save me riding down some busy A-roads which I would be riding along shortly on the event itself.
> 
> Road Closed!
> 
> ...


On one of my forum rides we came to a road closure which we ignored. We proceeded a few hundred yards but then discovered that a section of the road was no longer there. In its place was a hole so big that it looked like a massive IED had gone off under the road! We had to shoulder our bikes cyclocross-stylee and clamber up a muddy slope to get round it. I'll see if I can find one of the photos of it ... Ah, here is one taken by @potsy:









Sea of vapours said:


> So do I, and I have also only been actually turned back by a [largely] missing bridge. It's still a little concerning though, and that cattle grid is in a quite spectacularly awkward place, as @ColinJ can confirm.


It would have been the mother of all detours if you'd had to turn back. Not quite on a 'Connel Bridge closure' scale***, but still not what you'd want to do!

*** It involves a 140 km diversion to get 0.2 km!


----------



## Donger (21 Mar 2018)

March done. Woke up feeling that my bad back was a thing of the past, and got out early for an impromptu 100km ride with absolutely no plan beyond "go to Stroud, climb something, and turn left .... or right". In the end, I carried on through Stroud on the A419 to Chalford. There were enough big trucks around for me to want to get off the main road before Cowcombe Hill so as not to hold too many of them up. (I can always feel their searing resentment burning through the back of my head).

Climbed a steeper, but very, very quiet little lane that started with Chalford High Street and carried on through Frampton Mansell to Sapperton. Not wanting to ride through any towns on a week day, I turned right just before Cirencester and had some more lovely narrow little lanes to myself for the next 20 miles or so, eventually turning for home at Upper Minety in Wiltshire and heading back through Malmesbury and Tetbury. Like @Sea of vapours, it was a beautiful sunny ride on mostly dry roads, but with the occasional surprisingly deep snow at the side of the road:





Other than a ten mile stretch between mile 40 and mile 50, I enjoyed this ride as much as any in this country that I can think of. That ten mile stretch from Tetbury to the top of Frocester Hill did rather suck the fun out of it a bit as I encountered a stiff head wind that wasn't supposed to be there. Back home and hosed now. 100.6 km done, with an economy of effort helped by a hundred tiny calculations as I went. Not bad judgment in the end, considering I'd had no idea where I was going to go. Strangely, if I hadn't deliberately changed my mind a couple of times, I might have done the entire ride without ever covering an inch of road I'd not ridden before .... and I don't go out that way very often.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2018)

I got an imperial century in yesterday with _rusty bearing_ plus 4 non-CycleChat riders.

I was just quietly celebrating BST and the final arrival of Spring, when my sister called and told me that Winter is supposedly coming back next week. Surely, that must be some kind of sick joke - aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! 

Anyway ... @Littgull and I plan to get another imperial century in before the end of the month, subject to him recovering from his (minor) injuries from a taxi-induced off _AND _the weather not turning evil on us again. I have devised an off-road route to Mirfield (south of Bradford) taking us to and from a hilly road metric century loop from Mirfield via Stocksbridge, Penistone, and Meltham. It is getting harder to find places in this area that I haven't been to before but this ride will visit several. It should be fun. I think the offroad sections would probably be ok on a standard road bike, but I'll ride my cyclocross bike just in case.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2018)

Marchs finally done 50 km CC forum ride with 20 miles before and after ,76 miles in total in lovely sunshine for once in great company


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Marchs finally done 50 km CC forum ride with 20 miles before and after ,76 miles in total in lovely sunshine for once in great company


So, the company is normally not so good ...?


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> So, the company is normally not so good ...?


Yes couple regulars away today  just saying don't tell @Supersuperleeds or @tallliman .Funny what missing a comma out makes something read differently to what was intended .


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Mar 2018)

March`s ride done with another Imperial. 167 km`s in the fantastic company of @13 rider, @Chris Doyle, @cyberknight and a couple of my buddies.

Great route from Bosworth @13 rider, really enjoyed the new roads 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Yes couple regulars away today  just saying don't tell @Supersuperleeds or @tallliman .Funny what missing a comma out makes something read differently to what was intended .





And all this time I thought you liked us


----------



## tallliman (25 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> And all this time I thought you liked us



Guess it explains why he kept riding away from us the other week  I'm just annoyed I missed getting those squares!


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> And all this time I thought you liked us





tallliman said:


> Guess it explains why he kept riding away from us the other week  I'm just annoyed I missed getting those squares!



He was moaning about you two all the way round.... he just wouldn`t shut up


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2018)

Love you both really  I think love might be a bit strong


----------



## steverob (25 Mar 2018)

I'm guessing much like at least half the people in this challenge, March has proved up until now a rather difficult month for me to complete, mainly due to the weather. And with next weekend also looking decidedly iffy, despite having done less than 100km TOTAL outdoor riding all month (I do have access to Zwift admittedly), I felt that today was probably my only chance to keep myself in the challenge.

And as it turned out, it was a fairly uneventful ride - although that was a little by design, as I'd set myself as flat a route as the (lumpy) terrain of Aylesbury Vale would allow, with 90% of it on quiet roads that I'd used numerous times before. Did expand my horizons slightly by heading a bit further towards Oxford than I'd done previously, but this really was a low risk, high reward ride.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Mar 2018)

This fine weather on a _'first day of XXXXX' _thing is becoming a pattern. At least, the first day of spring and the first day of BST have now both been very fine indeed (here in the Dales at least). It gave me another metric century for March anyway, and an awful lot of ascent. I'd not been on the roads round the south side of Pendle Hill before and they seem to be inordinately, and in many cases gratuitously, crinkled. Annoyingly it fell just short of 2,500m for the 101km so I'll have to put that objective back on the 'nice to do sometime' list.

Overall, that was a really excellent route, taking in large chunks of the Forest of Bowland, including the two best climbs, and both shoulders of Pendle Hill and the 'witch country' between. I'll do that again sometime with some kind of minor tweak to get the extra few metres ascent.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1471798697


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> This fine weather on a _'first day of XXXXX' _thing is becoming a pattern. At least, the first day of spring and the first day of BST have now both been very fine indeed (here in the Dales at least). It gave me another metric century for March anyway, and an awful lot of ascent. I'd not been on the roads round the south side of Pendle Hill before and they seem to be inordinately, and in many cases gratuitously, crinkled. Annoyingly it fell just short of 2,500m for the 101km so I'll have to put that objective back on the 'nice to do sometime' list.
> 
> Overall, that was a really excellent route, taking in large chunks of the Forest of Bowland, including the two best climbs, and both shoulders of Pendle Hill and the 'witch country' between. I'll do that again sometime with some kind of minor tweak to get the extra few metres ascent.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1471798697


I'm surprised that you haven't done the south side of Pendle Hill before ... I really like those roads. And yes - they are VERY lumpy!

If you mean that you have never done a metric century ride with 2,500+ metres of ascent before then I am surprised at that too, given how many metric centuries you ride and where you do them! I could have sworn that you did 3,000+ metres on one ride, but maybe I am mixing you up with someone else?

I don't know if you ever drive out to do rides but if you do, then you should consider doing the Season of Mists audax from Mytholmroyd in early October. It takes in many of those roads. It is an excellent route, 105 km in length, and officially 2,555 metres of ascent. There are a few km of busier roads, but 90-95 km are on fantastic quieter, hilly roads.






Lumpy enough for you? 

In the past 10 years, the weather has been about a 50-50 split between glorious and terrible. In the good years it is a great ride. You don't want to do it on one of the bad years!

I rode the route as a forum ride once in one of those bad years (I was very disappointed to abandon the event after virtually being washed off my bike in torrential rain, so we did it a week later in fabulous conditions.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Mar 2018)

I've not done 'drive to ride'; not to say that I wouldn't ever, and I did note the Season of Mists audax last year as it does look good. As you say, that is very much subject to weather of course. I meant that I've not done 2,500m when the ride is barely over 100km, within a couple of per cent of the right distance. So it's the rate of climb, not just the absolute number, which matters (in as much as any of this 'matters' of course, which is clearly 'not a lot' ;-) I've done over 3,000m a few times, but those were all over 130km I think. Anyway, thanks for the pointer and I'll have another look at the Season of Mists this year.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Mar 2018)

Another March 100km today, nice dry blue(ish) sky weather, but I felt I was lacking in energy on the way home, which was a bit strange considering it's a very slow easy flat ride.


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2018)

My last 100km ride for March today, that's six rides in total for March. I hope the weather improves for April, it's still a bit cold out there.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (29 Mar 2018)

Monday was a great day for a cycle ride. Sunny, fairly warm and several cyclists out and about. Sadly I was at work, so my only chance to keep the metric century challenge going was today. 

Went out about 10am, to avoid the frost. First 20 miles was pretty good. Then the rain, and cold, and wind came along which made for a less than enjoyable ride. 

Stopped a couple of times to warm up and keep out of the rain. But got there in the end (100.23 km) and still in the challenge.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Mar 2018)

My last March century too. Relatively flat route to make up for the previous one, and the weather was pleasant and sunny apart from half a dozen brief and uncalled for hail showers. It's definitely about time it became warmer - I've had enough of being covered head to toe. The one time I uncovered my face today I lasted about five minutes before re-adopting the Invisible Man look.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Mar 2018)

Donger said:


> March done. Woke up feeling that my bad back was a thing of the past, and got out early for an impromptu 100km ride with absolutely no plan beyond "go to Stroud, climb something, and turn left .... or right". In the end, I carried on through Stroud on the A419 to Chalford. There were enough big trucks around for me to want to get off the main road before Cowcombe Hill so as not to hold too many of them up. (I can always feel their searing resentment burning through the back of my head).
> 
> Climbed a steeper, but very, very quiet little lane that started with Chalford High Street and carried on through Frampton Mansell to Sapperton. Not wanting to ride through any towns on a week day, I turned right just before Cirencester and had some more lovely narrow little lanes to myself for the next 20 miles or so, eventually turning for home at Upper Minety in Wiltshire and heading back through Malmesbury and Tetbury. Like @Sea of vapours, it was a beautiful sunny ride on mostly dry roads, but with the occasional surprisingly deep snow at the side of the road:
> View attachment 401015
> ...


Nice one. Having lived in Minchinhampton for 15 years I know of most of your route although I didn't cycle then, so lots of smaller roads unknown , as I have found when returning by bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Mar 2018)

Finally got around to tidying the ride thread. 22 starters this year, and 18 have recorded rides each month in the challenge thread. Hoping @Sbudge @13 rider rider, @Katherine and @gbs have forgotten to post them, last chance tomorrow....

Edit, noted @13 rider ride posted on previous page


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2018)

March is done. I forgot we are editing our first post. I reposted instead of editing, after copying and pasting the original so I will go back and edit the original post.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2018)

I think spring might have finally sprung, there was glorious sunshine on today's first April 100km ride to Nantwich. Hodge Lane was closed and unfortunately there was no way through, I could get around the fence last time, but they have now dug up the whole width of the road. Otherwise, an excellent ride.................


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2018)

Weather the same here: sunny, a brisk and chilly westerly wind, but excellent air clarity and sunshine for the entire day. So fine and encouraging, in fact, that I even turned it into a slightly longer route by not going back the way I intended from Kettlewell (it's rare that I make a major change to a route part way through).

I made an 'exciting new mistake' too. I stopped on the really steep bit of Park Rash (going down) to look up a side valley towards the entrance to Dowbergill Passage (a very fine caving through trip). Stopping on a 25% incline is fine, but I found it remarkably tricky getting back on again as the weight distribution was such that the bike wanted to flip forwards over the fully braked front wheel before I could get weight onto the saddle. I managed it eventually, but it was almost as bad as trying to remount on 25% when heading upwards.

I also did a new, to me, bit of road out of West Witton and came across a 25% sign in the upward direction whose existence I wasn't aware of. That was definitely something of a shock, though it's very short (150 horizontal metres or so). An excellent ride with no equivocation 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1491261082


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Apr 2018)

April`s ride done today with a much craved ride to Skegness. 188 km`s in the sunshine 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Weather the same here: sunny, a brisk and chilly westerly wind, but excellent air clarity and sunshine for the entire day. So fine and encouraging, in fact, that I even turned it into a slightly longer route by not going back the way I intended from Kettlewell (it's rare that I make a major change to a route part way through).
> 
> I made an 'exciting new mistake' too. I stopped on the really steep bit of Park Rash (going down) to look up a side valley towards the entrance to Dowbergill Passage (a very fine caving through trip). Stopping on a 25% incline is fine, but I found it remarkably tricky getting back on again as the weight distribution was such that the bike wanted to flip forwards over the fully braked front wheel before I could get weight onto the saddle. I managed it eventually, but it was almost as bad as trying to remount on 25% when heading upwards.
> 
> ...


I would have set off across the road and turned down it. IIRC though it is a very narrow road so maybe that would be tricky ...

I have only done Park Rash once, and that was up it. I devised a 200 km route from Hebden Bridge specifically to tackle it. I was a lot fitter then (2006) so I actually managed the climb without stopping. ***





*** The steep bit almost finished me off so it had entered my mind to hop off and walk the top half of the climb. I had developed tunnel vision and was staring straight up the hill when suddenly I heard cheering from my left! There is a car park there and a couple of families were standing watching me in horrified fascination. The kids were really excited to see a deranged lunatic struggling superbly fit athlete cruising up the climb so I couldn't disappoint them! I eventually crested the climb, got out of sight of them, and then did a hurried dismount to have an oxygen break at the roadside!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> IIRC though it is a very narrow road so maybe that would be tricky ...


I did something of the sort eventually. It definitely qualified as tricky though (for me) as there was considerably more chance of keeling over sideways than the near zero chance that I prefer. Going up, I suspect that stopping on the first third of the distance would lead to subsequently walking to the bit where it 'levels out' to about 18% before getting going again ....


----------



## Donger (5 Apr 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> .... I made an 'exciting new mistake' too. I stopped on the really steep bit of Park Rash (going down) to look up a side valley towards the entrance to Dowbergill Passage (a very fine caving through trip). Stopping on a 25% incline is fine, but I found it remarkably tricky getting back on again as the weight distribution was such that the bike wanted to flip forwards over the fully braked front wheel before I could get weight onto the saddle. I managed it eventually, but it was almost as bad as trying to remount on 25% when heading upwards.



I definitely know that feeling. My absolute nemesis is a local hill called Haresfield Beacon , which has a profile similar to that of a classic volcano. Every bend you go round is met my a steep ramp-up in gradient until you hit a stretch of about 100-150 yards of 25% stuff near the top, where I always grind to a halt. Last time I gave up (at the usual place), I turned the bike around to drop back down and had to walk it about 30 yards back down the hill to find any place where I could physically get back on the bike.



ColinJ said:


> ...... I had developed tunnel vision and was staring straight up the hill when suddenly I heard cheering from my left! There is a car park there and a couple of families were standing watching me in horrified fascination. The kids were really excited to see a deranged lunatic struggling superbly fit athlete cruising up the climb so I couldn't disappoint them! I eventually crested the climb, got out of sight of them, and then did a hurried dismount to have an oxygen break at the roadside!



That has happened to me a couple of times, too ... though probably much less impressively. There is a S.O.A.B of a little hill as you leave the Elan Valley reservoirs in the direction of Rhayader ... just before you get to a T junction. It was just my luck to come across a couple of families sat out on deck chairs having a picnic and waiting for cyclists to come along. I must have been a sight, but I didn't give them the spectacle of me slumping at the side of the road gasping. I did a silent prayer for some traffic to come along on the main road so that I could put a foot down as I got to the T junction. No such luck. Had to keep pedalling for another half mile or so uphill until I was out of sight! Then there was Ventnor, on the Isle of Wight. Made the mistake of having a pint of lager and a big bowl of chips in the Spyglass Inn by the beach. Immediately followed by having to climb back up a couple of steep little hairpins in front of a group of lads who had been drinking and were cheering us on "Dutch Corner" style. I very nearly saw my own lunch again. I'm taking some guys from our club there for a pub stop on a similar ride in a few weeks time. Do I tell them or not? (!!)


----------



## Donger (5 Apr 2018)

Those are the only times I have ever been cheered. Been jeered quite a few times though.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> ...a much craved ride to Skegness...


This must be one of the very few occasions when that collection of words has been arranged in that order I suspect.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2018)

I have just been reliving Park Rash on Street view and *there is no car park*!  I have mentally replayed that climb so many times and could have sworn there was a car park on the left. The family cars must have been up on a grass verge ... TBH, I wasn't really focussed on anything other than the hill, but there were definitely cheering spectators on the left, including several children!

Funny old thing, the human mind ... This has just brought back the memory of an agonising cramp that I suffered in one foot at the top of the climb. It wasn't just trying to get my breath back that caused me to dismount, my foot was killing me. I was really worried about how I was going to get home. Fortunately after stretching the foot, eating and drinking, and a 15 minute rest, I was okay to continue.

When I was coming down the hill into Hebden Bridge at the end of that ride I realised that I was going to be a few kms short of my 200 so I turned left at Pecket Well and rode over to Midgley, descended to Mytholmroyd, and came home on the A646.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I have just been reliving Park Rash on Street view and *there is no car park*!


Weelll.... there is a fair bit of space to vaguely park a car at the very top, just after the couple of bits of 20% near the top, but you did say the lower bit, after the really steep starting point. In that case, there is a track opening on the left at the very top of the initial hard part, just before it slackens off from 18% to something more like 12-15%. They were probably there as stopping elsewhere would be, to say the least, a little* stupid. 

*For values of 'little' starting with 'very, very' and going upwards from there.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2018)

Well done to anyone who gets up that, wow.................


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2018)

I forgot to tell you the first part of my Park Rash story ...

I had cycled to the foot of the climb along the road from Kettlewell that you can see at the start of that video. A small Royal Mail van had squeezed past me just after the village. As I approached the foot of Park Rash, the van came back towards me, obviously having delivered some mail to a farm or farms further up the road. The RM driver had a very curious look on his face, a cross between pity and hilarity. It quite unsettled me. And then I looked up, and saw the reason for his expression ... 

I normally climb sitting down, but sometimes I might have to stand towards the top of a steep ramp. Park Rash was different! I slammed the bike down into my best grovelling gear and leapt out of the saddle before I even hit the hill proper - there was no chance whatsoever that I would be able to get up that thing while perched on the saddle!

PS Chris Boardman won the National Hill Climb Championship on Park Rash in 1991.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Apr 2018)

Re the earlier posts and having an "audience", my most memorable was going over Mam Tor rather than Winnats Pass. I hadn't realised just how much the surface had shifted and found myself climbing on a bike totally unsuitable for what was left of the road surface. Something recognised by a helpful comment from an adult hiker, when he said "I think you brought the wrong bike." 
By the time the right bike, wrong place, really sunk home, pride wouldn't let me turn and descend past those I had just climbed past. To make matters worse, the incline and road surface meant I was desperate for a break to remove the burning from my lungs and let my heart slow down. But groups of children on geography field trips, seemed to be strung out all the way to the summit and once again pride struck. It got me up, but at the summit as I finally stopped and was sat gasping for air, I think a couple of adult hikers were quite concerned.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (7 Apr 2018)

After March's last minute and pretty miserable qualifying ride, I was hoping for better in April.

I wasn't sure it was going to be today as there was a promised visit from the r*in fairy, with a limited slot around lunchtime for a dryish ride. Woke up this morning and no visit. 

So out on the road bike, and pretty much the same route as March but a bit longer and a bit quicker, and some retail therapy as well. So all in all a good ride, and the qualifier in the bag early in the month. Nice!

Hope you have all had / will have good rides this weekend.


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Apr 2018)

The forecast rain had passed my house by 10am so I decided to do the 102k route that I had planned & not the shorter reserve route.

Unfortunately however, having taken the mudguards off I caught the rain up along the Chalke Valley (I should have know really, its a valley & always wet! doh) but thankfully it passed within a few miles so my bail out options weren't needed & it was onwards & upwards towards the one & only hill of the day at Donhead Hollow.

It was at this point that the lack of miles so far this year showed as I huffed & puffed my way to the top, although thankfully the next 20 or so miles were mostly downhill into the southerly breeze.

Lunch was taken at Sixpenny Handley before heading down to Verwood & back up through the forest with the breeze on my tail for home & 63.7 miles in the bank.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1494374838


----------



## steverob (7 Apr 2018)

All week (including early this morning), the BBC were forecasting rain for much of Saturday here, but as they also forecast rain for ALL of Sunday, I felt that today was the better opportunity to get my April 100km done, and despite temperatures having finally risen to the point where shorts and short sleeve tops would normally make their annual debut, I thought that I'd still be better off dressed for the inevitable wet weather.

That lasted all of six miles - I was sweating like a pig! Removed my jacket, hat under helmet, long fingered gloves (didn't have my fingerless on me, so rest of the ride was bare handed), but left the leggings and second top as they'd have been too difficult to remove. Also it didn't help that I quickly ran out of space to store all this extra kit - the zips on my bar bag had got stuck (probably months of winter grime had jammed them up), meaning I had one less place to stuff things. At my second stop I eventually pried them open and had another reshuffle.

Once I'd got back to normal temperature, the ride was quite decent. Did a number of short, punchy climbs to the north of the Chilterns around the Whipsnade and Dunstable area and grabbed a few new VeloViewer tiles around the south of Luton. Still very wary about descending and had the brakes pretty much on full as I came down Bison Hill from Whipsnade Zoo for the first time. But even after riding for four and a half hours, there still wasn't a drop of rain - go figure!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2018)

Marchs in the bag 71 miles pre riding a route for a future forum ride


----------



## Bazzer (8 Apr 2018)

April's done. 
A ride of opposites. Started out in cold dense mist, but by the time I was in Salford, I looked overdressed compared to a couple of other cyclists. Then rode into cold dense mist before the sun seemed to finally burn it away at about 50 kms. But continued to hit cold patches. even though the mist had gone. 
Also a ride of opposites for my legs. First 15 miles they felt as if there was no strength and I seriously considered revising the ride to a 50k. Then they started to feel a little more normal, but hardly, "I am going to rip that incline." But that lasted only for 30 miles. Fortunately the ride was not what would be called lumpy. It will be interesting to see how they feel on tomorrow's commutes.


----------



## Donger (8 Apr 2018)

I'm getting too old for this! Saracen Spring Century audax completed ... but missed the time limit on an audax for the first time ever. It was already a long one, but it didn't help that my written route sheet didn't agree with Rich's GPS file. and we ended up adding a further 6 rather hilly miles to it by taking wrong turns. I started to suffer at the 55 mile mark and had to be given a gel at 65 miles. Rich had a slow puncture around the 60 mile mark and had to stop 3 times to pump up his rear tyre. The café had closed and the organisers had gone home by the time we got back to Droitwich. Strangely, we both ended up enjoying it anyway. Spotted a field of reindeer and a Vulcan bomber today, and completed my second longest ride ever, at 78.4 miles (126.1km). Also got to see some cracking Warwickshire lanes I'd never ridden before. April done. That's 40 months in a row now, and it's brought my Eddington number (Imperial) up to 54.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2018)

I did my April ride today - 136 very hilly km (2,400 metres of ascent).



13 rider said:


> Marchs in the bag 71 miles pre riding a route for a future forum ride


*April's *in the bag?

@cosmicbike - you have left me off the list of participants in your first post of the 2018 Challenge thread! Also - you didn't delete the instruction to copy one's previous ride list and add a new ride to that, when the rule was changed to us each editing our original ride post.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I did my April ride today - 136 very hilly km (2,400 metres of ascent).
> 
> 
> *April's *in the bag?
> ...


Doh very observant @ColinJ . Note to oneself don't rush on to cyclechat while still tied from a ride posting errors may occur


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2018)

April's done


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> Doh very observant @ColinJ . Note to oneself don't rush on to cyclechat while still tied from a ride posting errors may occur


Yes, untie yourself first - it is much easier to avoid typos then!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, untie yourself first - it is much easier to avoid typos then!


Bloody autocorrect . Note to oneself read post before pressing the button


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Apr 2018)

@cosmicbike - you have left me off the list of participants in your first post of the 2018 Challenge thread! Also - you didn't delete the instruction to copy one's previous ride list and add a new ride to that, when the rule was changed to us each editing our original ride post.[/QUOTE]

Oops, my bad. All corrected now


----------



## Sbudge (9 Apr 2018)

Well April's is done...which is a minor miracle as I'm travelling on business for most of the month. It was however pretty much the hardest ride I've ever done (flelt much harder than Mt Tiede for example). Not because it was particularly long, steep or fast (good grief no) but because the temperature averaged 34 degrees C and was stable at over 37 degrees for the last hour or so. I really struggled, twice I had to stop when HR started to spike, I'm really glad I was wearing the HRM. Kudos for Cody of Big Wheel Tours for a great route and bags of patience when I was going so slowly at the top.


----------



## tallliman (9 Apr 2018)

Donger said:


> I'm getting too old for this! Saracen Spring Century audax completed ... but missed the time limit on an audax for the first time ever. It was already a long one, but it didn't help that my written route sheet didn't agree with Rich's GPS file. and we ended up adding a further 6 rather hilly miles to it by taking wrong turns. I started to suffer at the 55 mile mark and had to be given a gel at 65 miles. Rich had a slow puncture around the 60 mile mark and had to stop 3 times to pump up his rear tyre. The café had closed and the organisers had gone home by the time we got back to Droitwich. Strangely, we both ended up enjoying it anyway. Spotted a field of reindeer and a Vulcan bomber today, and completed my second longest ride ever, at 78.4 miles (126.1km). Also got to see some cracking Warwickshire lanes I'd never ridden before. April done. That's 40 months in a row now, and it's brought my Eddington number (Imperial) up to 54.



I'd guess that was xm655 at Wellesbourne.


----------



## Donger (9 Apr 2018)

tallliman said:


> I'd guess that was xm655 at Wellesbourne.


Spot on, Mr Talliman. There's no flies on you.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2018)

Donger said:


> Spot on, Mr Talliman. There's no flies on you.


By the end of my ride yesterday there were no flies on me either - I not only broke the zip on my bibtights, I also broke both the zips on my Camelbak bag (<--- as sported by me in my current avatar picture)!


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Apr 2018)

2nd April ride, cloudy no rain, another easy Cheshire loop ride, around the back of Macclesfield, taking in the Wizard at Alderley on the way back.

There's a lot of mud on the country lanes, a big blob of sticky mud hit the bottom cogs of my rear cassette, so I didn't change gear until I spotted a piece of string and cleaned out the offending mud from each cog.

Here's the old Raleigh, still going strong since 1989. (With a lot of new parts admittedly.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Apr 2018)

Second April ride done. That was verging on warm towards the end of the afternoon and early evening. At this rate I'll actually be able to wear non-winter kit very soon. Of those people I saw today, roughly one in five were in shorts, though those were later in the day, when it was convincingly sunny and at least looked warm; earlier on it wasn't sunny, didn't look warm and basically wasn't warm, so everyone on longer rides was overdressed later. 

I went and wandered around down some lanes that I've never been down and keep meaning to. The reason I've never been down them is, of course, that a) they're very 'laney', in the sense of having a less than superb surface covered in mud and gravel, and b) they don't go anywhere actually useful (to me, that is; doubtless the half a dozen people whose houses and farms they pass find them very useful indeed). So, now they're ticked, I suspect I'll never cross them again :-) 

Remarkable that on a rather fine day there were no apparent other metric centuries on this thread!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1508485631


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Apr 2018)

I did a metric too @Sea of vapours but the route I chose was so uninspiring I couldn't think of anything good to say about it!

Still, it was a nice day though. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1507774629


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Apr 2018)

Goonerobes said:


> I couldn't think of anything good to say about it!



Aha! So you did. 

I think this is the flaw in the 'edit in place' scheme we've adopted this year: it's a major faff to scan through the recording thread to see if anyone's done anything so I, for one, don't, or at least very rarely anyway.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Apr 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> I think this is the flaw in the 'edit in place' scheme we've adopted this year: it's a major faff to scan through the recording thread to see if anyone's done anything so I, for one, don't,


I, too, think that the step to 'edit in place' was a retrograde step (and we've now had 100 days of it) for that reason and also, I, for one, have not had the same incentive to get out and do a few more each month. I found the previous reporting scheme alerted me to see the rides challengers had completed, look at the tracks/Strava if I wanted, empathise with their effort and 'like' their ride.
I also found the previous reporting scheme motivating in that respect: this one: scarcely at all (appreciate objective judgements of shallowness etc).
The single advantage the 'edit in place' scheme offers, unless I've missed others, is that it allows the volunteer 'overseer' to check more quickly who's done / yet to do this/that month's challenge ride. I, for one, used to look at each challenger's latest thread and one could see immediately whether they'd completed or not. I, for one, did/do not find any benefit in the 'you've only got a week to go' posts from @cosmicbike (sorry cb). Individuals are responsible to themselves for maintaining the year round effort to achieve this challenge. No gratuitous monitoring is required, imo. On that basis, it doesn't matter if it's a 'bit difficult' to tell if x or y has not done the challenge come 31st of the month.
So I advocate a return to the previous reporting scheme within an agreed timeframe and invite others to share their opinions including articulation of the benefits of the new scheme.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Apr 2018)

You could always do both? TBH I too miss the alerts, and now I have myself a bit organized, Excel spreadsheet no less, tracking completers is easier.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> I, too, think that the step to 'edit in place' was a retrograde step (and we've now had 100 days of it) for that reason and also, I, for one, have not had the same incentive to get out and do a few more each month. I found the previous reporting scheme alerted me to see the rides challengers had completed, look at the tracks/Strava if I wanted, empoathise with their effort and 'like' their ride.
> I also foun the previous reporting scheme motivating in that respect: this one: scarcely at all (appreciate objective judgements of shallowness etc).
> The single advantage the 'edit in place' scheme offers, unless I've missed others, is that it allows the volunteer 'overseer' to check more quickly who's done / yet to do this/that month's challenge ride. I, for one, used to look at each challenger's latest thread and one could see immediately whether they'd completed or not. I, for one, did/do not find and benefit in the 'you've only got a week to go' posts from @cosmicbike (sorry cb). Individuals are responsible to themselves for maintaining the year round effort to achieve this challenge. No gratuitous monitoring is required, imo. On that basis, it doesn't matter if it's a 'bit difficult' to tell if x or y has not done the challenge come 31st of the month.
> So I advocate a return to the previous reporting scheme within an agreed timeframe and invite others to share their opinions including articulation of the benefits of the new scheme.



Must admit, personally I find the "edit in place" scheme slightly sterile, although I can see the benefit of it from the overseer's point of view. 

One of the advantages of the challenge, to me at least, is psychological. With the half century a month challenge, I know there are some who will post one or two rides a month, but seeing others keep clocking up multiple qualifying rides, does bring out the competitor in me. I may not be able to match them, because of each person's individual circumstances, but it does give me an incentive to get out.


----------



## Katherine (15 Apr 2018)

I quite like the idea of posting once a month, editing to add any extra.

I did 59 miles on the club ride today so luckily I had time to add a loop to make it over 62.2 which I did, coming back on 102km. Phew .
Annoyingly the strava recording won't upload on my phone. At least I can look at someone else's to see where we've been because we went on some really pretty lanes south of Knutsford that I hadn't done before.
I'll go and edit my challenge post shortly.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I quite like the idea of posting once a month, editing to add any extra..



We agreed this year for one post only for the whole year and edit that post for each subsequent ride........

But, I too, don't think it's as good as the old method..........


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2018)

As suggested previously ... the perfect solution would probably be - edit one's ride list in the one ride post after each ride AND post a link to that post after every ride. That avoids duplicating the ride details over and over, but would still alert others to any changes.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> invite others to share their opinions including articulation of the benefits of the new scheme.



I've not yet seen anything actively supporting the new scheme, including not from its original proposer (!). It does seem to have at the very least dampened engagement in the overall challenge to a considerable degree Anyone want to argue the benefits?

In the old scheme it was a simple case of:
1. Create a new post based on the previous one, with the new ride added. _(Very simple indeed if that's all you're doing, and creates an alert for other participants to see.)_
2. Optionally, say something in the chatzone thread if there was anything in the ride you felt like chatting about. _(Adds to engagement.)_
3. If you were so inclined, click on alerts as they came in to see what the latest postings were, look at routes, go and comment on them in the chatzone thread. _(To me, this is the basic point of the challenge as it's the dynamic, engaging element which moves it from merely recoding a series of rides on a little-visited list.)_

The current scheme, and the suggested variants, are 'more work' in all cases and, critically, they lose point 3. The only way they don't lose point 3 is to always also post in the chatzone, but not only is that 'more work' but it _still _loses the regular view, in the main recording thread, of what people have done during the year; the patterns of progress; 'the interesting stuff' to me and some others. Yes, it's there, but since there's no actual need to ever look at the main recording thread I personally hardly ever do that and it seems from comments above that others don't either.

As has been said above, just recording rides 'in public' isn't especially captivating, and hence nor is it motivating, and if we were to just post each ride individually then those may just as well go in 'Your ride today' (which is fine, but different from this challenge).

The unique point of these annual challenges seems to me to be watching them develop, and therefore developing interest in how and what everyone's doing. The previous posting scheme did that pretty well; the current one doesn't and I don't think the various tweaks proposed above would fix it.

EDIT: And I forget to say that I therefore strongly support


Ajax Bay said:


> ... I advocate a return to the previous reporting scheme within an agreed timeframe...


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> So I advocate a return to the previous reporting scheme



I agree...........


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> So I advocate a return to the previous reporting scheme within an agreed timeframe and invite others to share their opinions including articulation of the benefits of the new scheme.



So do I, I did hint at it in my previous post


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Apr 2018)

Mr Speaker, I move that the proposal be now put.
The Question is that this house shall return to the 2017 (_et ante_) system of reporting [a new post for each] qualifying ride [ie of over 100km] with effect from 1 May.
As many as are of that opinion _say Aye_.
of the contrary, _No_.
If one side clearly has more support, the _Speaker_ then announces ... "I think the Noes/Ayes have it; the Noes/Ayes have it.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Apr 2018)

Aye.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2018)

Aye.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Apr 2018)

Who's the Speaker
Aye, and to hell with the tracker, or not, depending on whether I can keep up


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Apr 2018)

Fantastic ride out today, just shy of 105km out and back to a coffee stop in Aborfield. Wonderful route out, reasonably nice route back (would have been better without the headwind).
I've put a new post in the challenge thread, and updated my original....


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Apr 2018)

Aye...............

Sunshine, sunshine, sunshine, what a fabulous ride today...................... (No, I won't mention that it was a bit windy. )

I was out on the summer bike, first time since Sept last year...............it's so much better than the winter bike, it's such a joy to ride.
Sunshine and a bit of warmth at last...............


----------



## Sbudge (18 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Mr Speaker, I move that the proposal be now put.
> The Question is that this house shall return to the 2017 (_et ante_) system of reporting [a new post for each] qualifying ride [ie of over 100km] with effect from 1 May.
> As many as are of that opinion _say Aye_.
> of the contrary, _No_.
> If one side clearly has more support, the _Speaker_ then announces ... "I think the Noes/Ayes have it; the Noes/Ayes have it.



Aye (or more like "Oiye" as they'd say here in Canada)


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Apr 2018)

A flat (900m of climbing) 102k yesterday in Devon sunshine to get the body 'ready' for its 300k Heart of England audax on Saturday.
Ayee


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> A flat (900m of climbing) 102k yesterday in Devon sunshine to get the body 'ready' for it's 300k Heart of England audax on Saturday.
> Ayee


I'm surprised that there is a 102 km route in Devon with only 900 m of climbing, unless you found an unusual 10.2 km loop with 90 m of ascent and did it 10 times!


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Apr 2018)

Summery today around Kendal. At least, I'll take it as summer weather pretty happily as actual summer weather is not likely to improve much on it other than by possibly being a very few degrees warmer once or twice :-) A very nice ride, in short :-)
https://www.strava.com/activities/1518522878


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'm surprised that there is a 102 km route in Devon with only 900 m of climbing, unless you found an unusual 10.2 km loop with 90 m of ascent and did it 10 times!


I did a 30 km ride here today and that had 750 m of ascent!


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Apr 2018)

Making the most of the weather, I got out to Beeston castle, one of my fav local rides. A few up hill bits too, that unfortunately I can't avoid. 468m of elevation according to ridewithgps, I prefer flat.

The Castle and my Summer bike.


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Apr 2018)

10am & the sun is shining so after a warm sunny week where better to go than the beach..............unfortunately the weather had other ideas & just half an hour in the clouds come over & by the time I'd got to the coast at Lepe Country Park there were spots of rain in the air & the temperature was on the fall.

Thankfully the rain held off & with most of the 62 miles through the beautiful New Forest, including an ice cream stop, it wasn't a bad day out.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1522168553


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2018)

Only needed to add a 2 mile loop on the club ride today, to make another 100k!


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Apr 2018)

Completed the 'Heart of England' 300 audax yesterday, from Cirencester. Controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley. Started at sunrise (0602) and finished just after sunset (2021): The low sun lit up the hard hills of the Cotwolds early on, then a bit of cloud but application of sunscreen necessary once the arm warmers came off. Rode mostly in company of various riders (Bristol/Weston/Andover/Amersham) and stopped for an hour with an aged aunt at the 90km point. Roads pretty dry (though the ford on 'Watery Gate Lane' near Thurlaston looked too deep so we took the footbridge) Fifteen minutes after sitting down at the finish to a cup of tea and cake the thunder started, fairly quickly followed by increasingly heavy rain and lightning. The thunderstorm passed right overhead (as in no time to count one 'tween lightning and thunder). For me it was a very pleasant final two hours heading west, with the sun dropping beneath the cloud at the end. But with the storm it suddenly went all 'dark' so the front lights of a succession of drowned rats were full on (as opposed to the 'be seen' light I had switched half an hour earlier).





And at 100k the village of Meriden styles itself as 'the very heart of England' and is home to the Cyclists' War Memorial


----------



## Fiona R (23 Apr 2018)

Finally a bit more productive this month, and finally a fairly dry ride. 304km total last week inc 104km club ride to Mendips and levels yesterday/Sunday.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2018)

Just got back from North America on Saturday evening and went for a ride yesterday...utterly beautiful! Took the canal paths most of the way out to Windsor and then back along the Thames. Apart from an exceedingly grumpy swan it was a pretty perfect cure for Jetlag! :-)


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Completed the 'Heart of England' 300 audax yesterday, from Cirencester. Controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley. Started at sunrise (0602) and finished just after sunset (2021): The low sun lit up the hard hills of the Cotwolds early on, then a bit of cloud but application of sunscreen necessary once the arm warmers came off. Rode mostly in company of various riders (Bristol/Weston/Andover/Amersham) and stopped for an hour with an aged aunt at the 90km point. Roads pretty dry (though the ford on 'Watery Gate Lane' near Thurlaston looked too deep so we took the footbridge) Fifteen minutes after sitting down at the finish to a cup of tea and cake the thunder started, fairly quickly followed by increasingly heavy rain and lightning. The thunderstorm passed right overhead (as in no time to count one 'tween lightning and thunder). More me it was a very pleasant final two hours heading west, with the sun dropping beneath the cloud at the end. It suddenly went all 'dark' as well so front lights of a succession of drowned rats were full on (as opposed to the 'be seen' light I had switched half an hour earlier.
> View attachment 405606
> 
> And at 100k the village of Meriden styles itself as 'the very heart of England' and is home to the Cyclists' War Memorial
> View attachment 405605


The ford at Thurlaston is local to me I always take the foot bridge if not too deep it's slippery


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> The ford at Thurlaston is local to me I always take the foot bridge if not too deep it's slippery


I don't cycle through fords any more - I crashed HERE!


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Apr 2018)

And here is another ford not to cycle through from our upcoming 7th July Dales forum ride, Colin. Those cobbles always look distinctly slippery to me as I walk across the footbridge.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> And here is another ford not to cycle through from our upcoming 7th July Dales forum ride, Colin. Those cobbles always look distinctly slippery to me as I walk across the footbridge.


Ha ha - yes, I'll be walking it too!

There are several overspills similar to that across the Rochdale canal towpath down to the River Calder below. I was okay riding through them on my 2.25"- tyred MTB but I've had a couple of near misses on my CX bike because its 35 mm tyres are narrow enough to get caught in the gaps between the cobbles.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Apr 2018)

Another ford to avoid is at Swettenham, you pass it on the @ColinJ marvellous Cheshire ride.

Never ride through this ford, always walk around over the bridge (Seen on the right in the pic.). Also, the road is very steep on the way in and out.






Found a picture of cyclist who came off in the Swettenham ford.
http://drunkcyclist.pbworks.com/w/page/18322117/TNR 10-07-2008 "All bikes are good" A B rides





(Another easy Cheshire ride on Thurs, with the bonus of April showers.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Apr 2018)

Gosh - that ride was rather busier than I anticipated. Generally, it's pretty quiet around here, even on a weekend, but not today.

Firstly, there was the West Riding Classic sportive, which it seems had three routes of varying length, which explains why there was an abundance of cyclists on every loop of my rather complex route (I was notionally drawing a cat), and travelling, it seemed, in all directions. At least that explained the bizarrely huge number of cars in Clapham as I set off (it started and finished there).

Secondly, it was the annual Three Peaks fell race too. That finishes in Horton in Ribblesdale and features the game of 'see how many people you can fit into a relatively small, Yorkshire Dales village'. I seemed to be passing through there at peak finisher time too, and the audience really was remarkably large for a fell race.

And finally, it was the annual Fellsman Race, which is a lovely, 61 miles and 3,000+ metres of ascent fell race. That starts just up the road from me but was well away by the time I set off, though there were still considerably more cars in assorted places several hours later.

So that's all the local excitement for the year done in one day then ....
https://www.strava.com/activities/1537089745/


----------



## Osprey (28 Apr 2018)

Didn't think I was going to get a qualifier in this month. First a bad back then a cough and chest infection but managed to get out today. Rode back from Cardiff, through Bridgend, Cowbridge, Pyle, PortTalbot, Swansea ad Llanelli all in an energy sapping head wind. Bitter cold too so didn't enjoy it too much. Allways enjoy it more looking back on the ride after. Wel done to everyone racking up lots of rides.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989


----------



## Fiona R (29 Apr 2018)

Did the Merry Monk Audax today. Fantastic route in South Somerset and Dorset, so pretty, perishing cold (7 degrees) and a strong north easterly. Great day.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Apr 2018)

It was a bit breezy out there today on my last 100km ride for April. 

A third of the year has gone by already........


----------



## cosmicbike (3 May 2018)

Well done to all of you still going, all starters have recorded rides into April with the exception of @gbs , you still going?

Got the May ride ticked off today, great weather, nice-ish route to Henley on Thames and back with a good few new roads in. Bit of a rush job as I had to be home to take dog #1 to the vet, no time for tea and cake or a photo stop...


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2018)

I'm intending to ride to Ilkley tomorrow to watch the women's peloton finish the Tour de Yorkshire on the Cow & Calf climb. It is about 82 km there and back. My cousin is coming down from Scotland tomorrow afternoon for the second half of the men's race at the weekend. If I have time when I get back to get the missing 18 kms in before he gets here, I'll do it to bag an early metric century for May. (No matter if I don't because I will be doing nickyboy's Lllandudno ride the following weekend and that is an _imperial _century.)


----------



## gbs (4 May 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well done to all of you still going, all starters have recorded rides into April with the exception of @gbs , you still going?
> 
> Got the May ride ticked off today, great weather, nice-ish route to Henley on Thames and back with a good few new roads in. Bit of a rush job as I had to be home to take dog #1 to the vet, no time for tea and cake or a photo stop...




YES, still in th egame but where do I post? 

Don't answer!. Have found thread and have posted for April and May


----------



## cosmicbike (4 May 2018)

gbs said:


> YES, still in th egame but where do I post?
> 
> Don't answer!. Have found thread and have posted for April and May



And that makes it a full house


----------



## Bazzer (5 May 2018)

Well that was a range of temperatures!. Full fingered gloves at 6.15 am, but by 10.30 . Very enjoyable though, particularly travelling along the length and back again of the new cycleway on what used to be the A556, but I think now renamed B5569. I have been on parts of it previously, but thought it was a good time to do the full length and recommence my planned journey.

Stopped (roughly) halfway in Tatton Park, by the mere.





Toilet break, pasty and drink, (although not necessarily in that order) and a few minutes by myself on a bench, spoilt only by being on the flight path from Manchester Airport and 'planes taking off every 2-3 minutes.






Would have liked to have ridden for longer, but with this ride, my legs have over 200 miles in them this week. Not a lot for some on here, but on one of my two non cycling days this week, I spent most of it crouching and standing laying clay pavers. Quads and hamstrings are going to be reminding me of their presence for the next 48 hours.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 May 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Well that was a range of temperatures!. Full fingered gloves at 6.15 am, but by 10.30



The range on my ride was considerably narrower due to setting off at midday  Toasty and all things good (relatively at least).

My route touched on tomorrow's Tour de Yorkshire stage route at Burnsall. They seem to have invested remarkably heavily in large Yorkshire Rose flags there - it's positively bedecked with them - all very colourful in brilliant sunshine.

I thought I'd found a very useful 'new' road, from Gargrave to Bell Busk. Unfortunately, it's not so much the 'lane' it's described as; more a stony track and occasional footpath and not exactly road bike friendly. Were I not using tubeless tyres I'd definitely have had to turn back for fear of pinch punctures.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> I thought I'd found a very useful 'new' road, from Gargrave to Bell Busk. Unfortunately, it's not so much the 'lane' it's described as; more a stony track and occasional footpath and not exactly road bike friendly. Were I not using tubeless tyres I'd definitely have had to turn back for fear of pinch punctures.


We do West Street/Chew Lane on the _Spring Into The Dales_ audax ride every year and Mark House Lane is effectively a continuation of West Street - I wondered where that road went! Now I look at it - further along it is clearly marked as a bridleway on the OS map.

I took @Littgull and @skudupnorth up something like that on my most recent forum ride and we all enjoyed it so I may do that kind of thing again. Scenic rides with sections of 'light offroad' suitable for anything more rugged than than a full-on racing bike with delicate wheels/tyres/tubes.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 May 2018)

Mmmmm...... I don't think that qualifies as 'light off-road', and it's really not 'suitable for anything more rugged than a full-on racing bike with delicate wheels/tyres/tubes'. Much of it is large gravel or firm footpath, but there are several stretches of rutted, very uneven track with plenty of rocks the size of a clenched fist ranging up to head sized chunks. I walked about 500m of it. I was misled by seeing that someone I follow on Strava had been up there recently, but it turns out that he was on a mountain bike that day, not his road bike ... Ho hum - I ought to have asked!


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Mmmmm...... I don't think that qualifies as 'light off-road', and it's really not 'suitable for anything more rugged than a full-on racing bike with delicate wheels/tyres/tubes'. Much of it is large gravel or firm footpath, but there are several stretches of rutted, very uneven track with plenty of rocks the size of a clenched fist ranging up to head sized chunks. I walked about 500m of it. I was misled by seeing that someone I follow on Strava had been up there recently, but it turns out that he was on a mountain bike that day, not his road bike ... Ho hum - I ought to have asked!


I suppose I should have said "_Suitable for mountain bikes, cyclocross bikes, hybrid bikes/touring bikes with big tyres, or even full-on racing bikes with delicate wheels/tyres/tubes if ridden with great care_" but it's a bit of a mouthful! 

A dirt, gravel or grass surface, perhaps with the odd minor rut or stone ...


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 May 2018)

That sounds a bit grim :-\ At least, presumably, the weather was pleasant for the repeated re inflations. And 'rotten' doesn't sound good with respect to tyres!


----------



## GuyBoden (10 May 2018)

My first ride for May was done today, a nice slow ride with a bit of sun and a bit of a breeze, I went to the Brereton Nature Reserve, which entails a short bit of the A54, which is usually reasonably traffic free , but has the occasional big truck. I had installed a new Shimano rear axle in 600 hub (1st gen Ultegra) , so I took my cone spanner and an adjustable spanner along for the ride, just in case it needed fine tuning.


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2018)

Mays done . I had a planned 50 mile charity ride this morning so an extended ride to and from the start for a total of 66.1 miles .Done in 3.35.08 18.4 mph with 3884ft of climbing . A rapid ride for me


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 May 2018)

May done and dusted with 173 km`s on the Midland Mezzo Monster Sportive. Got a few early miles in before the start to get the imperial and the weather was just fantastic 

All did not go well though..... I went over a cattle grid and something went wrong with my gearing, I think the problem is in the hub, but not really sure at the moment. The wheels are brand new (Fulcrum Racing 3`s) and I only had them fitted on Friday along with a new cassette and chain . Managed to limp through the last 40 miles though as the problem was intermittent, but it was making a right racket at times .


----------



## Elysian_Roads (13 May 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> May done and dusted with 173 km`s on the Midland Mezzo Monster Sportive. Got a few early miles in before the start to get the imperial and the weather was just fantastic
> 
> All did not go well though..... I went over a cattle grid and something went wrong with my gearing, I think the problem is in the hub, but not really sure at the moment. The wheels are brand new (Fulcrum Racing 3`s) and I only had them fitted on Friday along with a new cassette and chain . Managed to limp through the last 40 miles though as the problem was intermittent, but it was making a right racket at times .


A like for the ride, not the mechanical! Hope it's not serious.


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 May 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> A like for the ride, not the mechanical! Hope it's not serious.



Thanks @Elysian_Roads , me too. Hope to get it sorted before next Sunday`s ride out to Lincoln with a few forum lads


----------



## Donger (13 May 2018)

May's ride done. Combined helping a very unfit and inexperienced friend slowly around the British Heart Foundation's Cotswold Ride (the 30 mile version) with riding much faster to and from Cheltenham Racecourse at the start/finish. 101.4km. Still in the game .... that's 41 months now. And got my imperial Eddington Number up to 55 too. All in glorious sunshine.


----------



## Osprey (13 May 2018)

May's ride in the bag and my first imperial century too. The Carten 100 charity ride from Cardiff to Tenby. Slow and easy was the order of the day and the 106 miles eased by. A well organised superb coastal and countryside ride. Well recommended. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2018)

I've done 189 miles this week! The club century on bh Monday, a bimble on Friday evening and 65 miles today!
Back to more sedate miles next week.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2018)

I was hoping to get an imperial century in on nickyboy's Llandudno ride yesterday, but events conspired against me. Still, I managed to do an enjoyable 146 km in sunny conditions, so I am not complaining!


----------



## Sbudge (14 May 2018)

Morning all, May's sorted at the second attempt (last week's attempt was cut short by multiple punctures). The weather forecast said it should be dry until 6pm or later...obviously the heavens opened at 1:30! 3 hours riding in constant rain and 7 degrees, what joy. Getting traction up the 20% sections was a little interesting at times when the roads were awash but at least it meant the thorns of last week were washed away. :-)


----------



## Fiona R (14 May 2018)

Donger said:


> May's ride done. Combined helping a very unfit and inexperienced friend slowly around the British Heart Foundation's Cotswold Ride (the 30 mile version) with riding much faster to and from Cheltenham Racecourse at the start/finish. 101.4km. Still in the game .... that's 41 months now. And got my imperial Eddington Number up to 55 too. All in glorious sunshine.


Me too, although I rode the 50 miler on Sunday with a friend who has hardly ridden in a year, and my husband, lovely day out again. only 80km on Sunday. Weather was incredible, even better that the weekend initially was going to be two drizzly days. Good for you for rounding up and super speeding that bit.

Qualifying May ride (even though I'm out technically ) was the South Glos Audax on Saturday round Tetbury/Stroud way. Stunning route, was going to ride home and add another 30km but ride buddy wasn't feeling too good so had to call on the husband to pick us up.

So this weekend I rode within a mile of two houses we used to live in in Minchinhampton nr Stroud and Alderton nr Winchcombe. Wish I had ridden a bike back then. 250km this week.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2018)

@GuyBoden just suggested that I 'advertise' one of my coming forum rides so here is the 'ad'...

I and various CC stalwarts will be doing my annual 200 km forum ride in Cheshire on June 2nd and you would be welcome to join us. It is a very easy double metric century as long as you have the endurance for it. We don't ride quickly, we have 2 good cafe stops, and there are no significant hills on the route. (I had no problems doing the whole ride on a singlespeed bike with a 52/19 gear ratio.)

To get that double metric century in you would have to start from the centre of Manchester. Littgull and I will be doing that so you could meet us there and ride out with us. We use nickyboy's "escape route" from the city, the one used on his Llandudno ride on Saturday. I am no fan of urban riding, but this stretch isn't too bad as long as you keep your wits about you and avoid riding too close to the tramlines on a couple of roads (@Littgull is probably blushing as he reads this because I had to bellow at him last year to save him from the 'tramline of misery'!) ... 

TBH though, the escape route is a necessary evil rather than something to be savoured. A nicer (and easier) option is to start from Dunham. We can pick you up there and you would still get an imperial century in round Cheshire without having to go into Manchester at all. 

If you like the sound of 200 km with us, or 100 miles, or even 100 km if you join us for a shorter part of the ride in Cheshire (we'd sort something out!) - nip over to the ride thread HERE and add your name to the list. 

PS Other metric century+ forum ride options coming up that I am organising and/or riding include Humber Bridge (June 9th, 100 miles - flat), Chester-Llandudno (June 30th, 100 miles - very hilly), Yorkshire Dales (July 7th, a 'long' metric century - very hilly) and Knaresborough (July 21st, 100 km - moderately hilly). See rides forum for details.


----------



## Littgull (14 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> @GuyBoden just suggested that I 'advertise' one of my coming forum rides so here is the 'ad'...
> 
> I and various CC stalwarts will be doing my annual 200 km forum ride in Cheshire on June 2nd and you would be welcome to join us. It is a very easy double metric century as long as you have the endurance for it. We don't ride quickly, we have 2 good cafe stops, and there are no significant hills on the route. (I had no problems doing the whole ride on a singlespeed bike with a 52/19 gear ratio.)
> 
> ...



@ColinJ's annual 200km Cheshire ride is definitely one of my cycling highlights each year and I can highly recommend it. I've ridden it the last 3 (or is it 4) years and as well as the delightful and varied scenery I have enjoyed the company of old friends and new. Watch out for the tramlines though!


----------



## GuyBoden (15 May 2018)

Littgull said:


> @ColinJ's annual 200km Cheshire ride is definitely one of my cycling highlights each year and I can highly recommend it. I've ridden it the last 3 (or is it 4) years and as well as the delightful and varied scenery I have enjoyed the company of old friends and new. Watch out for the tramlines though!



The option of starting the ride at the "Big Tree" near Dunham Massey Park, makes it an excellent all day Cheshire country lane ride, especially for riders who live nearer to Dunham Massey Park.

"The Big Tree" is on School Lane, Dunham.











Edit: Rode another ride for May on Wednesday.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2018)

Even more country lanes this time because I have removed the unnecessary bit through Wilmslow and made up the distance with a couple more lanes later on!


----------



## Bazzer (20 May 2018)

Testing my legs ride today, in preparation for cycling to Blackpool in a couple of weeks time, where with luck, mileages tagged on to the beginning and end, will make it an imperial ton.
Cool to begin with, but by 8.30, warming up nicely.

Stopped by the Sutton/Weaver canal for cheese sandwiches.










And back home just as the breeze was picking.

Going to have to ring the LBS to sort out my gears. Doing my head in! Skipping and persistently dropping a couple of gears on the downshift in the last couple of weeks, so new chain and cassette fitted. (Old chain clearly stretched when compared to new one). Thought the problem had been solved, but it returned to haunt the ride and I got fed up with stopping and fiddling with the barrel adjuster. Wondering if the derailleur has been hit when at work.


----------



## Sbudge (4 Jun 2018)

June sorted nice and early. Lovely Imperial century ride with Mike R down into Oxfordshire...taking in the hills of Britwell, Grey's Lane, Colstrope, Dudley Lane, Streatley and Whitchurch along the way. Stopped at the Barn at Turville Heath along the way, must be pretty much the perfect cafe stop on a sunny day. Next century will be Nightrider on Saturday which is always fun.


----------



## steverob (4 Jun 2018)

I've finally managed it - twelve consecutive months of the 100km challenge! I know I still have to go until December in order to get my silver star, but after my crash curtailed last year's attempt, I restarted the challenge unofficially with July 2017's ride, so yesterday's completion got me a calendar year at the very least.

As for the ride itself, it was the Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo - 79 miles of closed roads (plus a few more added on for me to ride to and from the hotel), large chunks of it pan flat - there was a 30 mile stretch in the middle with less than 100ft of elevation gained.

Second time I've done this ride and enjoyed it a lot more than last time, possibly because I didn't have a stinking cold going in to it, plus the inevitable headwind in the Fens was nowhere near as strong as 2016's ride. Having said that, I did go into the ride with a lot less miles in my legs than I'd planned - due to being on holiday, various mechanicals, things at work and my bike being in Halfords for pretty much all of the last two weeks before the ride, the last time I'd done a long-ish (e.g. over 50 mile) ride on "my" bike was 7th April.

So yes, there was a little bit of worry about whether I'd have the stamina for such a long ride and so I took the first half very easy. But as I left a pit-stop just after halfway, I managed to spot a short train of other riders who were doing pretty much my sort of pace (very rare, normally people are either going a lot faster or slower than me) and I thought I'd try to catch on to their back wheels and see how long I could keep with them. 20 miles later (including two stints on the front myself) and we're still going strong, having attracted two riders more along the way (may have dropped one too) and I suddenly realise my average pace has gone through the roof, yet my legs still feel fresh. We all left the final pit-stop at different times so I didn't get the chance to draft again, but the final hour of the ride was surprisingly easy, although the warm temperatures did start to kick in at that point and I probably drained more water in those last 15 miles than in most of the rest of the ride. Ended up with a time of just over 5 hours, compared to a 5 1/4 hr last time for my supposedly better trained, but cold affected ride.


----------



## Sbudge (4 Jun 2018)

steverob said:


> I've finally managed it - twelve consecutive months of the 100km challenge! I know I still have to go until December in order to get my silver star, but after my crash curtailed last year's attempt, I restarted the challenge unofficially with July 2017's ride, so yesterday's completion got me a calendar year at the very least.
> 
> As for the ride itself, it was the Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo - 79 miles of closed roads (plus a few more added on for me to ride to and from the hotel), large chunks of it pan flat - there was a 30 mile stretch in the middle with less than 100ft of elevation gained.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Steve, looks like a really great ride too!


----------



## steverob (4 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> @steverob I'd never heard of the Tour of Cambridgeshire, so I looked it up on the web. It's interesting that it's a closed-roads job but doesn't get any mention on here - unless I missed it. I may give it a whirl next year, unless it has stupidly fast cut off times. A quick scan of the website suggests that this might be the case, but I don't have time now to search further.



No, the cut-off times are really quite reasonable. There's a proper race up front that kicks off at 12 noon (you have to have a British Cycling race licence to be in that bit) but the "sportive" gates are released from around 12:30pm onwards based on your estimated speed (the 16-18mph group I'd put myself in started at 12:55) and I think we had until 8:30pm until the roads started to re-open, which meant an average of about 11.5mph would just get you round in time (with no stops).

Strava says I did a 17.1mph moving average, plus I stopped for just under 30 minutes combined at the three pit-stops, which ends up with the whole ride coming to a 15.7mph elapsed time average. I normally don't go anywhere near that fast (typical rides are 14-14.5mph average) but with a fairly flat course, no junctions to slow down for and if you're lucky like I was this year, some other riders to draft off of, you'll end up way faster than you expect. Plus as long as you're not up front with the racers, the roads are really quite empty compared with say, RideLondon - it's quite a relaxing ride all in all.

If you are going to sign up, apparently they are going to do a 100 mile version next year, but I think that's just going to be limited numbers and probably reserved for the full-on racers only - the sportive will still be 79 miles. I believe they are doing this as a test in case they get to hold the world championship in the next few years, which does require a longer course. At present, this ride is currently one of the about 20 qualifying rides for the world champs, but you've got to be in the top 25% to qualify - I was somewhere around the top 80% I think!


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2018)

I just thought I'd better get another 100km ride in today, as I have been slacking recently. So that's a 100 miles or more on Saturday's Cheshire ride and 100km or more today.

A slight detour today @ColinJ to check out a cafe at Calveley, that could be useful on your Cheshire Ride.

















Edit: You get a pot of tea with the full Breakfast.


----------



## Donger (4 Jun 2018)

That's June done. My 42nd consecutive month, and probably -after (1) my one and only 100 miler DIY ride, (2) the Tasty Cheddar audax and (3) the Winchcombe Falling leaves audax my 4th toughest ride ever. Doing a 100km is tough at the best of times when you are my size. Doing it on a scorching hot day on a club ride and having to do it about 2 mph faster than usual takes it up a level. Cheddar-Glastonbury-Wells-Cheddar Gorge-Burrington Combe-Shipham-Charterhouse-Cheddar-Axbridge-Cheddar. 100km with about 1,000m of climbing. Loved it anyway, but thoroughly knackered and might have given up if I hadn't had to get back to my car! The worst thing was that the club ride was 54 miles, so after our end of ride drink I had to leave the pub and go do another 8 miles out to Axbridge and back via Cheddar Reservoir with my mate Rich. Might return to doing my long rides on my own or with a small group of friends in future. Still in the game.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Jun 2018)

Finally, with today's second June metric century my metric Eddington number has increased for the first time in a year (I think). It'll be many months before that happens again - with a bit of luck I'll be able to find this post and see how long the next kilometre increment has taken ... This summer-like weather is certainly good for increasing the metric century count; that ride wasn't intended to be more than about 60k but it seemed wrong to head home when the weather was so cycling-perfect.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> I just thought I'd better get another 100km ride in today, as I have been slacking recently. So that's a 100 miles or more on Saturday's Cheshire ride and 100km or more today.
> 
> A slight detour today @ColinJ to check out a cafe at Calveley, that could be useful on your Cheshire Ride.
> 
> ...


Well done! I'm saving myself for the Humber Bridge ride, though I have done some shorter rides since our Cheshire outing.

The cafe looks good, but the opening hours seem to be the same as the Marina cafe so it wouldn't have helped us in that respect.

For some reason, I didn't get an alert when you tagged me there.

BTW - I intended to ask you if you would mind becoming unpaid Cheshire ride consultant, similar to @Sea of vapours' role as unpaid Dales ride consultant?  (I like looking at maps and coming up with route ideas but it is always handy to get the benefit of local knowledge. I think the second half of Saturday's route was better than the first half, which had a few roads which were busier than I like.)


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2018)

June's done part of an Epic weekend Friday 8th 128 miles Leicester to York via Newark ,Gainsborogh ,Goole and To Dunnington just outside York ,Saturday ,9th 125 miles ,Dunningham to York @ColinJ forum ride to the humber bridge and back then some extra miles for another 200km .Sunday 75 miles Dunnington to Market Rason over the Humber bridge again train to Loughborough ,Another 11 home all in all an Epic weekend Tired now . Thanks to @Supersuperleeds for the company and dragging me along at some points he does make a decent domestique


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Jun 2018)

June done today with a 177 km round trip to Grantham. A rear sidewall blowout with around 50 miles to go was a little bit concerning , but we (well, group leader Dan) sorted that out by putting a patch on the inside of the tyre and thank heavens it held for the last 50 miles with around 50/60 psi .
Lots of climbing around the Bradgate area after 80 miles which was a bit of a bugger, but good training all the same 

A couple of us stopped for a very pleasing pint of cold cider, 6 or 7 miles from home which was nice . A good days cycling, hard at times, but good 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1629634199


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2018)

Dragged myself out of bed at 0515hrs to get this ride done today. Only normally get up that early for the imperial rides, but todays route went up near that London place and I wanted done early as I have work tonight.
A very urban ride through the delights of West London, the primary aim being to capture a number of Explorer squares. 114km done, and we're halfway there for 2018


----------



## Fiona R (19 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> That's June done. My 42nd consecutive month, and probably -after (1) my one and only 100 miler DIY ride, (2) the Tasty Cheddar audax and (3) the Winchcombe Falling leaves audax my 4th toughest ride ever. Doing a 100km is tough at the best of times when you are my size. Doing it on a scorching hot day on a club ride and having to do it about 2 mph faster than usual takes it up a level. Cheddar-Glastonbury-Wells-Cheddar Gorge-Burrington Combe-Shipham-Charterhouse-Cheddar-Axbridge-Cheddar. 100km with about 1,000m of climbing. Loved it anyway, but thoroughly knackered and might have given up if I hadn't had to get back to my car! The worst thing was that the club ride was 54 miles, so after our end of ride drink I had to leave the pub and go do another 8 miles out to Axbridge and back via Cheddar Reservoir with my mate Rich. Might return to doing my long rides on my own or with a small group of friends in future. Still in the game.


Very well done, that's pretty much my standard 100km ride from home, and as another not very small person who is always hanging off the back I totally get what you mean about the strain of going a bit too fast all day! I thought 1000m:100km was normal ratio though for a ride. The biggest mistake is to café in Cheddar then ascend the gorge. I blow up. Always go up Burringtton and descend the Gorge for café stop! 42 is a great achievement, still smarting over breaking my 25 month streak in Feb. Hardly ridden in June so far, hopefully put to right the next couple of weekends.


----------



## Fiona R (19 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Made me go and check RideWithGPS. My last month without a 100k was Feb 2014, which puts me on a 51 month streak. Oh dear, that's worrying. That just adds extra pressure, now I know about it. The thought of breaking that streak ...


Ha ha ha join the self flagellation club of motivation. I did 2 in 2 days end of Jan, managed March by 10th after crashing in Feb. 2 planned next two weekends, so I am not letting myself let it go as April and May were also completed, although I tell myself it doesn't matter, who cares except me?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2018)

June is turning out to be a good cycling month. I have already done 205 km and 175 km rides on my singlespeed bike but they were pretty flat routes. I have 2 imperial centuries planned for the rest of the month and those will be quite hilly (about 2,000 metres each) so I will be making full use of the 30 gears on my Cannondale CAAD5!

The first of those 2 rides is this Friday, in case any of you are free, in this area, and fancy joining me and Littgull for 161+ km (100+ miles) with 2,000 m of climbing (6,600 ft) from Todmorden, or 100+ km with 1,600 m of climbing (5,250 ft) from Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley? VERY scenic, and a leisurely cafe stop halfway. The forecast is currently looking pleasant.

The other one is si_c's North Wales imperial century ride from Chester to Llandudno a week on Saturday, subject to available rail transport and an acceptable weather forecast!


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Jun 2018)

Very strong wind on today's ride to Nantwich, I knew it was strong because I got to the Venetian Cafe in record time. I needed the full breakfast to do battle against the wind on the way back. A good excuse for a full breakfast.........


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Very strong wind on today's ride to Nantwich, I knew it was strong because I got to the Venetian Cafe in record time. I needed the full breakfast to battled against the wind on the way back. A good excuse for a full breakfast.........


Would that be on top of the full breakfast breakfast and the full mid afternoon fry up ...?  (I was losing track of how many you had on our Cheshire ride a couple of weeks ago! )


----------



## Fiona R (25 Jun 2018)

I thought all audax days were wet and or cold and or windy? Not yesterday. Was good and rode to start and finish (only another 15km  )Bristol Randonnée 109km audax done and many new roads as rarely go east for some reason! Good job the 1400m of climbing were in the first two thirds as it was very hot after Castle Combe but mainly a downhill drift back on the Avon and Bristol/Bath railway paths. They were surprisingly uncrowded/straightforward on a sunny Sunday afternoon, for anyone who knows them in commuter/sunny weekend afternoon times. I think it may have had something to do with football


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Jun 2018)

I think today's ride was the hottest hundred I've ever ridden. Time for an ice cream............


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> I think today's ride was the hottest hundred I've ever ridden. Time for an ice cream............


I hope that you enjoyed it!

I am no longer heading off to Chester/Wales on Saturday and I have my family coming some time later in the day so I am toying with the idea of getting up really early, doing a metric century in the morning, and getting back before the sun gets too fierce.

I'll be pleased with myself if I do it, but I'll probably end up putting my alarm on snooze and going back to sleep!


----------



## Sbudge (2 Jul 2018)

Just back (Saturday night) from a week doing very little at all on Tresco ... though managed to do a couple of 20km rides on an island less than 4 km long! Went for a rather warm ride South of the river yesterday to try and start the month properly. Lovely ride but I somehow missed that I'd put Succomb's Hill in the route when I planned it, that came as a very nasty surprise. 

As I passed the big Ann Summers warehouse I saw the road sign saying Succomb's Hill and thought "Why does that name seem familiar?", then round the corner and yes, swearing was involved! I got up it (never walked a hill yet) but it was very unpleasant, a real wheel-lifter in places. 

I'm not sure if steep hills are worse when anticipated or a surprise....


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I am no longer heading off to Chester/Wales on Saturday and I have my family coming some time later in the day so I am toying with the idea of getting up really early, doing a metric century in the morning, and getting back before the sun gets too fierce.
> 
> I'll be pleased with myself if I do it, but I'll probably end up putting my alarm on snooze and going back to sleep!


Well, my family came a day early so we took the dog for a walk instead! 

It was very windy up here that day so walking was probably better than bike riding anyway.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jul 2018)

My 100km ride was diverted today, because Delamere Road was closed due to the filming of a high speed car chase for a TV film, these film people are very inconsiderate, have they not heard of the famous Cycle Chat 100km a month Challenge.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Jul 2018)

I did the 25 mile lap of the Cycling TT J2/9 course as part of my 100km ride today, it was mostly A roads, very unpleasant riding, but fast.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (7 Jul 2018)

Another ride south, with the aim of seeing if I can reach the coast at some point. More organized than last time, and definitely had a better choice of roads. 

Took the Triban, after I fitted it with the Topeak Tourguide handle bar bag to hold the directions and allow me to dispense with the tool bottle so I could carry more water.

Set off at 6:30 to try and avoid the heat as much as possible. Managed to get over the 80 miles (in fact I think at over 82 miles it was my longest ride to date). Happy with that, but with food and drink stops, and a spell in Decathlon in Farnborough, ended up being out in a just a bit too warm temperatures for my liking...


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Jul 2018)

July`s ride done today. Set out at 05:11 to meet up with 2 mates and make the most of the cooler conditions for 40+ miles, before meeting up with another mate and 3 others from a recently formed club. A very pleasant 15 miles was had with the new club riders to the cafe, before the rest of us set off for some extra miles. 

Its always great to meet new riders and I`ll get out with them again I`m sure, great bunch of people.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1688795412


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> I did the 25 mile lap of the Cycling TT J2/9 course as part of my 100km ride today, it was mostly A roads, very unpleasant riding, but fast.


Why?!!! 

I got 127 km in yesterday doing the annual Yorkshire Dales forum ride on a stunning route planned by @Sea of vapours. He took us on a few roads that I hadn't ridden before. I had wrongly assumed that they would get a fair amount of traffic on them but in fact they were very quiet (even before the England game took a lot of traffic off the roads).

It wasn't just a beautiful route, it was an extremely tough one too, and I say that as someone who does a lot of riding up steep Yorkshire hills! There was an awful lot of 20% climbing and quite a few 25% ramps as well. The fact that this was all taking place at _Bake o'clock _didn't help either! 

I think it is all part of an experiment by Mike to see exactly how far he can push me before I actually expire on a ride!  

I ran out of steam with about 20% of the ride to go, so that was hard work. I'll have to get fitter for next year's edition ...


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I think it is all part of an experiment by Mike to see exactly how far he can push me before I actually expire on a ride!



Oh no: rumbled. I'm just trying to ensure that all that cpr training doesn't go to waste ...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Oh no: rumbled. I'm just trying to ensure that all that cpr training doesn't go to waste ...


They are trying to defeat your dastardly plan ...







Someone should have pointed out that we need it at the summit of the climb though, not at the village at the bottom!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2018)

Oh, and a bonus ... I just noticed that I had somehow forgotten to post an imperial century ride that I did with @Littgull a couple of weeks ago, so that has now been added to my tally.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jul 2018)

Out at 0525hrs today to beat the heat, and a very enjoyable circuit out into the Surrey Hills. Included a bit of off road action for the Van Nic as I managed to include part of the North Downs Way into the ride.


----------



## Sbudge (9 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> They are trying to defeat your dastardly plan ...
> 
> View attachment 418444
> 
> ...



They have one of those in a converted telephone box at the bottom of Britwell Hill, seems to be a trend here, it would seem to be much better placed at the top (or even half way up!).


----------



## Sbudge (9 Jul 2018)

Warm 100km this weekend, rode in the afternoon during the England game. On the plus side the roads were pretty much deserted, on the minus side it averaged 28 degrees (hitting 31 in places). I took two bottles and a Camelbak and still needed a top up! Also, I don't know if it's just me but I find it really hard to eat much on a ride when it's that warm.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Warm 100km this weekend, rode in the afternoon during the England game. On the plus side the roads were pretty much deserted, on the minus side it averaged 28 degrees (hitting 31 in places). I took two bottles and a Camelbak and still needed a top up! *Also, I don't know if it's just me but I find it really hard to eat much on a ride when it's that warm.*


It's not just you. I couldn't face eating much on my latest imperial century and suffered for it later in the ride.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's not just you. I couldn't face eating much on my latest imperial century and suffered for it later in the ride.


I didn't eat or drink enough on Saturday. I lost my appetite and my drinks were way too warm. By contrast, the cold Coke that @Sea of vapours bought me at the Tan Hill Inn was great!


----------



## Donger (15 Jul 2018)

I'm still in. 100.2km today in the hot sunshine .... not my favourite conditions, but I guess variety is the thing with this particular challenge. I stuck a few miles onto either end of a longish club ride today. Mostly pretty flat except for one big climb up from Nailsworth to Coaley Peak via Horsley and Nympsfield. A nice surprise club picnic at Coaley Peak viewpoint, with rolls, cakes, strawberries and jugs of Pimms was a pleasant turn of events, and stoked me up nicely for the last 30 miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jul 2018)

Got a 2nd 100km ride in for July today, not really intended but after pedalling to Wembley Stadium this morning it only needed a minor 5 mile diversion on the end to make up the miles. 
If this weather continues it will be more 0530 starts to beat the heat..


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jul 2018)

Lovely Sunday gravel-bashing. Took the Slate out for some trails, I do like that bike! It's about 5-10% slower than my lighter roadies but more than makes up for it when it means I can tackle rutted, rooted, forest dirt paths. :-) Mind you I do feel it in the legs more this morning.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Jul 2018)

This weather which allows long, point to point, rides is soooo much better than most 'summers'. Overcast today, crossing the North Pennines and Dales, but almost entirely dry and it always looked safely as if any rain would be minimal.

I enjoyed the sign near the bottom of Chapel Fell, crossing from Weardale into Teesdale: _'Cyclists: this route is liable to poor weather conditions at all times' _ - that's nice and comprehensive. Given that it tops out at 623m and is supposedly the highest paved pass in England, that has a very strong ring of truth about it. Compared to the relatively manicured and cosy Yorkshire Dales, these North Pennines high passes have a decidedly 'out there' feel to them; nothing much to see but moorland in all directions - dramatic bleakness with just an edge of being daunting, even in relatively fair, stable weather.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2018)

My cousin drove us out to Whitby yesterday to do some sight-seeing. It was the first time that I got a good look at the NY Moors. They definitely look worth exploring by bike, but also VERY tough!


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> but also VERY tough!



I understand that they are rumoured to have the odd mildly steep bit of road every so often ... ;-) 

I've walked across them, and they seem pretty 'flat' (for generously interpreted values of 'flat' at least'), but looking at a few climb profiles, they're definitely rather challenging.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jul 2018)

Part of my ride today was on the Chester Millennium Greenway, very flat and gets you into the city centre, but there are a lot of pedestrians and other bike users, so it's very slow going, even for me.

Their "Tube" style map was a bit confusing:


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jul 2018)

July done a 103 mile ride in Cornwall . Battery went on gps after 95 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1711141773
I'm posting a Strava link as most of the time I had no idea were I was . Found a route of the coast and clays Sportive and followed that . Some superb scenery from beautiful coast lines to the strange beauty of the industrial are around the clay mines to the edge of Bodmin moor . A tough ride with with 8300 ft of upness which is fairly fast at around 83ft per mile most rides have been over the 100ft


----------



## Bazzer (22 Jul 2018)

July done, but I could feel my legs were not sparkling from the outset, so took it steady.
About 30 km of drizzle, which fortunately felt refreshing on my upper body and exposed arms, as I did not have a rain jacket, but my feet were less than enamoured getting damp as I was without overshoes.
As I rode into Knutsford and Tatton Park and back out again, I saw many riders participating in a sportive which appears to have been the Cheshire ride 100 sportive.. Personal opinion of course, but I can't help feeling the organisers might have chosen a another day. There are normally many cyclists on the roads around Knutsford and Tatton Park, but putting dozens more on the roads on the final day of the RHS northern flower show in Tatton Park might have frayed a few tempers on both sides. Particularly as at 9.30 or so, lines of traffic were starting to clog the entrances to the park.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2018)

Bazzer said:


> July done, but I could feel my legs were not sparkling from the outset, so took it steady.
> About 30 km of drizzle, which fortunately felt refreshing on my upper body and exposed arms, as I did not have a rain jacket, but my feet were less than enamoured getting damp as I was without overshoes.
> As I rode into Knutsford and Tatton Park and back out again, I saw many riders participating in a sportive which appears to have been the Cheshire ride 100 sportive.. Personal opinion of course, but I can't help feeling the organisers might have chosen a another day. There are normally many cyclists on the roads around Knutsford and Tatton Park, but putting dozens more on the roads on the final day of the RHS northern flower show in Tatton Park might have frayed a few tempers on both sides. Particularly as at 9.30 or so, lines of traffic were starting to clog the entrances to the park.


Did you see our group ( 6 of us with the red and blue Salford jerseys ) , we went round Knutsford about 11 ish heading for TreeTops Nursery on the (A50 between Lower and Over Peover)?
There were certainly a lot of groups out today. We passed the cyclists on a tri event as well as the ones in the Ride It event on our way home via Mobberly and Ashley.
Like you we rode in the drizzle in our short sleaves beacuase it was too hot to do anything else. I didn't like the soggy feet either, but they were warm soggy feet!


----------



## Bazzer (23 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> Did you see our group ( 6 of us with the red and blue Salford jerseys ) , we went round Knutsford about 11 ish heading for TreeTops Nursery on the (A50 between Lower and Over Peover)?
> There were certainly a lot of groups out today. We passed the cyclists on a tri event as well as the ones in the Ride It event on our way home via Mobberly and Ashley.
> Like you we rode in the drizzle in our short sleaves beacuase it was too hot to do anything else. I didn't like the soggy feet either, but they were warm soggy feet!



No, sorry. I was back home just before 11 for domestic duties. Other than those in the events, the main group I saw was a rather loud, fast chain group. I came across them between Whitley and Arley, when they were stopped for a break. Then heard them again going down Arley Road as I headed towards High Legh. As I stopped for a sandwich on Swineyard Lane, they came past me and that was the last I saw of them.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Jul 2018)

Went for a little pootle down into Kent (from NW London) yesterday. Plotted my route, as usual, on RWGPS and didn't think twice that it took me right past Buckingham Palace... on a warm and sunny Sunday morning... on the first weekend of the school holidays... when there was a changing of the guard ceremony! 

Ever tried pushing your bike through crowds of gawking tourists? It was not nice. Rest of the ride was lovely though.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jul 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Went for a little pootle down into Kent (from NW London) yesterday. Plotted my route, as usual, on RWGPS and didn't think twice that it took me right past Buckingham Palace... on a warm and sunny Sunday morning... on the first weekend of the school holidays... when there was a changing of the guard ceremony!
> 
> Every tried pushing your bike through crowds of gawking tourists? It was not nice. Rest of the ride was lovely though.



Yep. Did that on the London Sightseer Audax, absolute chaos!


----------



## Sbudge (23 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Yep. Did that on the London Sightseer Audax, absolute chaos!


I'm glad it's not just me that's daft!


----------



## tallliman (28 Jul 2018)

Can't remember the last time I saw the changing of the guard! Must've been 20+ years ago!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2018)

After checking weather forecasts, I moved my Arnside ride to yesterday instead of doing it today. Littgull and I enjoyed perfect weather for the ride and today has had some really horrid storms in the area in question so we definitely did the right thing.

172 kms ridden with 2,500 metres of ascent. (If you insist on sticking to illogical and antiquated units, then that is about 107 miles and 8,200 ft of climbing! ) 

I could have extended my ride to a double metric century in the time that we spent waiting for a train back but (a) I needed lights and hadn't taken any and (b) I'd had enough by then anyway. I just wanted to unwind after a hard but satisfying ride. 28 kms more on A-roads in the dark, including yet another hill wasn't going to fill me with joy!


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Jul 2018)

I missed your announcement of that, Colin :-\ I was planning on joining you for this half of it. Oh well - glad you were able to do it yesterday, which was lovely, rather than today, which most certainly isn't.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2018)

Unlike @ColinJ I did not use my brain and banked on the forecast of a bit windy and showers being correct yesterday (Sat). Did the Raglan 200km audax. Felt like 400, it was wet, it was windy (sheltered from an overhead thunderstorm in a barn with perplexed cows), was nearly sliced through the railings both ways over the bridge and dragged myself up 2500m all except walking some of the horrible 16% Usk climb. Only just made it in audax time, full lights needed to not fall in canal on way back to the station in Bath. Had a great time with a very loyal ride buddy, far better than Ride London 2 years ago today. That's my 200km ride done for this year!

Edited on Monday: Quite happy to do another 200 now, but not every month


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Unlike @ColinJ I did not use my brain and banked on the forecast of a bit windy and showers being correct yesterday. Did the Raglan 200km audax. Felt like 400, it was wet, it was windy (sheltered from an overhead thunderstorm in a barn with perplexed cows, was nearly sliced through the railings both ways over the bridge and dragged myself up 2500m all except walking some of the horrible 16% Usk climb. Only just made it in audax time, full lights needed to not fall in canal on way back to the station in Bath. Had a great time with a very loyal ride buddy, far better than Ride London 2 years ago today. That's my 200km ride done for this year!


Oh, dear ... 

Mind you - well done anyway!


----------



## Sbudge (30 Jul 2018)

Like many others I ventured out into the wind this weekend. I did the same gravel route (more or less) as a couple of weeks ago but in reverse. 105km with at least 35km of gravel/trail riding, not too hilly (1300m of climbing) and generally a very beautiful ride. However poor planning had the second half into the wind. At one point I had to pedal to get *down* a long 6% hill and a straight 11% ascent turned into a bit of a monster.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Jul 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Unlike @ColinJ I did not use my brain and banked on the forecast of a bit windy and showers being correct yesterday (Sat). Did the Raglan 200km audax. Felt like 400, it was wet, it was windy (sheltered from an overhead thunderstorm in a barn with perplexed cows), was nearly sliced through the railings both ways over the bridge and dragged myself up 2500m all except walking some of the horrible 16% Usk climb. Only just made it in audax time, full lights needed to not fall in canal on way back to the station in Bath. Had a great time with a very loyal ride buddy, far better than Ride London 2 years ago today. That's my 200km ride done for this year!
> 
> Edited on Monday: Quite happy to do another 200 now, but not every month


Strewth, bravo, sounds like a bit of a monster ride. I know I *should* do a 200km this year but I've yet to convince myself.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jul 2018)

Shame July isn't a thirty day month since then I'd have done August's ride ... 

That was a very fine day out, trundling over the Dales and then Pennines. Somewhat hard, and I didn't like the very dark skies over the high Pennine passes, though the rain did hold off entirely, as forecast, so I can't really complain - the forecast had *not* said 'the sky will *not* go very dark and very threatening for several hours'. That ride ticks off the last few Pennine pass roads which I'd not done; a necessity since the friend I stay with in the NE is moving to Kendal shortly so the northern Pennines is now going to be distinctly inaccessible for day trips :-\


----------



## Bazzer (4 Aug 2018)

That's August's on the board. Not the ride I wanted to do, but hopefully an opportunity will come up again this month.
24 hours ago I had planned on doing on a lumpy ride involving Bolton, Bury, Edgeworth and Darwin, with a journey back on new to me roads. A telephone call late yesterday afternoon blew that plan away. 
"I'll be leaving at 8 ish and back sometime in the afternoon," had to be changed to "I'll make sure I am back for 10."
So instead of the joys of the moors, it had to be a utilitarian ride, along what for the most part, is just bleak suburbia.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> So instead of the joys of the moors, it had to be a utilitarian ride, along what for the most part, is just bleak suburbia.



Bleak suburbia and appallingly early: much kudos for the dedication but sooner you than me!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2018)

I had the chance to do an imperial century ride with Littgull tomorrow but it would mean an early start and a bit too much urban riding for me. It is amazing how he manages to find (largely) pleasant ways through big towns and cities but for that kind of distance I'd rather be riding somewhere quiet and scenic.

We are aiming to do an imperial century next Saturday. I'm sure that one will be a rural route, though we haven't decided on it yet.


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2018)

Too hilly in Cornwall to do the longer rides on my own. Then I have to go and look after my parents for a few days when I get back. Hope I can fit a metric century in at the end of the month.


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Aug 2018)

August done today with a club ride to Cafe Ventoux. 100 miles at 18 mph with 5200ft elevation, not my usual fare .... Hard at times with some sharp climbs around the cafe, but it really was a cracker 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1751503350

Lilliburlero far left


----------



## Sbudge (6 Aug 2018)

Lovely ride to start the month. There was sun, hills and some lovely views...not much more to report really.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Sbudge Woo! Very Tour de France.


Not at my speeds it wasn't!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2018)

August's done an extra imperial ton of 115 miles so using it for this challenge . Leicester out to Oakham ,Stamford and circled back to Leicester via the Rutland Leicestershire boarder area . Beautiful ride despite the 5000 ft of upness constantly rolling terrain .


----------



## Donger (19 Aug 2018)

I'm still in. 104.7km today. Roughly Gloucester-Pershore- a loop of the Malverns-Gloucester. @Cranky Knee Girl 's phrase "unethically flat" was ringing around my brain, so I abandoned my planned easy ride and threw in the Malvern Hills at the half way point instead. I shall suffer for that.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Aug 2018)

Finally a day in August which could be described unequivocally as 'nice', with some bits even benefiting from sunshine which had not first been heavily filtered through cloud. Yes, I know it's all sunny and such further south, but here in the Dales it's really not been a great August so far. I'd certainly take some kind of average of June/July/August for the whole period rather than the_ 'lovely and hot and dry'_ followed by _'a bit meh' _sequence we've had here. An excellent route too, with only a 3km section of the 101km which could fairly be called flat, the rest being very far from flat. I even found a new bit of road (a slightly generous use of the term, and it did feature five gates in 2km, but it's paved) through Roeburndale to recommend to @ColinJ for next time he plans a route near Wray.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2018)

Sorry been a bit remiss in keeping track of things, not to mention getting my own rides in. Most of the starters are up to date, just @cosmicbike , @Katherine , @Cranky Knee Girl and @gbs to post August qualifying rides, unless I've missed something...


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2018)

Hoping for Monday!
Very low milage this month.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hoping for Monday!
> Very low milage this month.



Good luck with that. The weather is looking awful around Manchester.


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Good luck with that. The weather is looking awful around Manchester.


There are 2 club centuries planned for Monday and the metric one is meant to be a steady pace to encourage people who have not ridden that far before. We'll be regrouping regularly so I should be ok.
Hopefully it will have stopped raining by then, though the lanes will be mucky.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Aug 2018)

I've still got mine to get in, hoping for tomorrow morning, pretty much my last change before the end of the month...


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I've still got mine to get in, hoping for tomorrow morning, pretty much my last change before the end of the month...


That's the trouble with holidays in hilly places. 
Good luck!


----------



## Fiona R (25 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Sorry been a bit remiss in keeping track of things, not to mention getting my own rides in. Most of the starters are up to date, just @cosmicbike , @Katherine , @Cranky Knee Girl and @gbs to post August qualifying rides, unless I've missed something...


I was out anyway in Feb, unless I get one in on Weds out this month too, just so many visitors obligations etc


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I was out anyway in Feb, unless I get one in on Weds out this month too, just so many visitors obligations etc


Oops, my bad. Thanks for the update, and roll on 2019?


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2018)

Got mine done for August today. Not my most enjoyable ride and would have come home if it weren't for this challenge...


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Got mine done for August today. Not my most enjoyable ride and would have come home if it weren't for this challenge...


Well done on sticking too it still in all 3 challenges


----------



## tallliman (27 Aug 2018)

I'm still in but only just due to illness....need to update the other thread. Might need people to drag me round next month too.


----------



## Katherine (27 Aug 2018)

tallliman said:


> I'm still in but only just due to illness....need to update the other thread. Might need people to drag me round next month too.


Well done to you then.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2018)

tallliman said:


> I'm still in but only just due to illness....need to update the other thread. Might need people to drag me round next month too.


At your service when required . Opportunity on Tour of Britian day . Few extra early miles and extended run home


----------



## Katherine (27 Aug 2018)

Done mine too today. So tired. Achy legs.
Not just any metric century, it was the first time for many of our members who usually do the A ride which is up to 40 miles, so they were quite rightly really chuffed with themselves.
However that did mean a slower paced ride with lots of stops and starts for the less confident riders.
And a lovely social time especially when we finished the ride at the pub, meeting up with the 100 milers.


----------



## tallliman (27 Aug 2018)

@Katherine, thanks!

@13 rider, that'll probably be the day....not sure if I'll have ridden before then. Didn't feel up to it today n away for part of this week.


----------



## steverob (28 Aug 2018)

Well with yesterday's 74 miler, I've now set a new personal record for the amount of 100km+ rides I've done in a calendar year (15) and I've still got another four months to go!

Okay, to be fair it wasn't that hard a goal to beat - my first ever 100km ride wasn't until 2015 (despite having considered myself as a "keen cyclist" since before the turn of the millennium, I'd just never done any really long distances) and my previous record of 14 was set just last year on my first attempt at the metric century challenge, which was then unfortunately curtailed by injury. But you've got to start somewhere, right?


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Aug 2018)

steverob said:


> Well with yesterday's 74 miler, I've now set a new personal record for the amount of 100km+ rides I've done in a calendar year (15) and I've still got another four months to go!
> 
> Okay, to be fair it wasn't that hard a goal to beat - my first ever 100km ride wasn't until 2015 (despite having considered myself as a "keen cyclist" since before the turn of the millennium, I'd just never done any really long distances) and my previous record of 14 was set just last year on my first attempt at the metric century challenge, which was then unfortunately curtailed by injury. But you've got to start somewhere, right?



Well done @steverob , that`s a great personal milestone 

Keep the run going


----------



## gbs (29 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Sorry been a bit remiss in keeping track of things, not to mention getting my own rides in. Most of the starters are up to date, just @cosmicbike , @Katherine , @Cranky Knee Girl and @gbs to post August qualifying rides, unless I've missed something...




I am just about to post my single century data for August. Surprisingly monthly distance will exceed 1200kms - DV


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Aug 2018)

And that makes a full house. Stick at it everyone, I think September may be the last of the nicer daylight rides...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> And that makes a full house. Stick at it everyone, *I think September may be the last of the nicer daylight rides...*


I _usually _ride the _Season of Mists_ 100-and-a-bit km mega-hilly (2,500+ m of climbing, some very steep! ) audax event which takes place on the first or second Sunday of October. Over the past 12 years I would say there have been 6 editions in lovely conditions, but some of the other 6 were truly horrible and the main reason why I used the word '_usually_' rather than '_always_'!


----------



## Fiona R (29 Aug 2018)

I did it, even though I was out in Feb I need the motivation.. I'm in danger of making excuses so fashioned a double loop with variants not straying that far from home so I could have something to eat at home. I made sure it wasn't an unethically flat (106km and 1120m) one and had 4 different stiff climbs (2 on each loop). Forgotten how horrible Goblin Coombe is that runs up to the end of the runway at Bristol Airport, had a Thompson flight pass close! Masses roadworks, some for Bristol stage of Tour of Britain and some that are nothing to do with that but forced all the angry drivers onto Caswell Lane. Had a bit of a run in with a van driver, I am very courteous, but neither of us had stopped at quite a distance apart as is the norm, but as he was local, and a knob, and in a car it was all my fault for not waiting for him, his reasoning for running at me and not slowing and pulling over slightly so I could roll past with far less inconvenience than if I'd been in a tin box. He has to put up with the inconvenience for 3 days. Goodness, I'm a local trying to use the roads I have paid taxes for as well. Was very good and just refused to back down but remained calm and didn't let him win. 5 mins I won't get back. Did that stretch twice and only he was a problem. Waves, smiles, thank yous etc from me and other drivers, dog walkers and horse riders.

Met a van on a bend on the very narrow Goblin Coombe, I sort of leant into the grass bank to squeeze past and lost my chain, annoying on the steepest bit.

Quite a bit of sunshine I wasn't expecting, glad I have broken my barrier of riding longer rides on my own, it's been a while and if I don't I will not ride much as local clubs are just not working for me. Either too fast, too slow or the sort that don't declare what sort of route/ride is happening. I need a route on my Garmin so I know if I get dropped, lost I will be able to find my way!


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Aug 2018)

At last! I have finally got my act together and trundled all the way to Great Dun Feel and, naturally, up it. In the interest of avoiding an annoying, out-and-back type route, and also to do my one and only double century for the year, I thought it would be a good idea to go out there the flattish way and come back over Tan Hill and Fleak Moss, the very-much-not-remotely-flat way. Great route and, once the morning chill had gone, a really nice day. It was pretty chilly up Great Dun Fell, or coming down it anyway, but that's hardly unreasonable really. 

Great Dun Fel doesn't do altitude profiles much good though. Generally, the latter half of this would look properly spiky, essentially since it's relentlessly hilly from Brough onwards, where I started rolling up Tan Hill. Attach the big pointy thing in the first half, however, and the rest looks .... well, like undulations really. Amusing though.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Aug 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> At last! I have finally got my act together and trundled all the way to Great Dun Feel and, naturally, up it. In the interest of avoiding an annoying, out-and-back type route, and also to do my one and only double century for the year, I thought it would be a good idea to go out there the flattish way and come back over Tan Hill and Fleak Moss, the very-much-not-remotely-flat way. Great route and, once the morning chill had gone, a really nice day. It was pretty chilly up Great Dun Fell, or coming down it anyway, but that's hardly unreasonable really.
> 
> Great Dun Fel doesn't do altitude profiles much good though. Generally, the latter half of this would look properly spiky, essentially since it's relentlessly hilly from Brough onwards, where I started rolling up Tan Hill. Attach the big pointy thing in the first half, however, and the rest looks .... well, like undulations really. Amusing though.
> View attachment 427628


One almighty huge Chapeau! 

Every time I'm up in Penrith I sort of feel like I should do it, but somehow never have. If I'd been you I think I may have done the hillier bit first. The day we did Bealach na baa from Applecross, the hardest part of the day was afterwards was the undulations from Strathcarron to Plockton. Elevation maps are deceiving with a great spiky bit!

Rest day and a doughnut tomorrow?


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Aug 2018)

Thanks :-) 

I did consider the other direction but then I'd have had 80km of 'rolling terrain' to get home from the top, which sounds like an awfully long way. In contrast, the way I did it, I had a series of increasingly difficult hills in what I think is much nicer landscape, so it actually felt shorter. That said, Fleak Moss is easily the hardest thing on the route and it being at 150km in was 'challenging'!

Great Dun Fell is well worth doing though; definitely you 'should' next time you're nearby. 

I seriously doubt I'll be doing any pedalling tomorrow and food will certainly feature heavily in the day too.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Aug 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Thanks :-)
> 
> I did consider the other direction but then I'd have had 80km of 'rolling terrain' to get home from the top, which sounds like an awfully long way. In contrast, the way I did it, I had a series of increasingly difficult hills in what I think is much nicer landscape, so it actually felt shorter. That said, Fleak Moss is easily the hardest thing on the route and it being at 150km in was 'challenging'!
> 
> ...


Not much point, I can't cycle those gradients so would end up walking it. The ride south of Appleby is nice in Eden Vale. 

Find yourself a hot tub to wallow in tomorrow!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2018)

Excellent ride!

I have been thinking about a route taking in Great Dun Fell but won't tackle it until I am lighter and fitter than I am at the moment. OTOH ... I'm not getting any younger, so I had better try and get it 'Dun' in the next couple of years or it might never happen!

Same goes for Bealach na Ba ...


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I have been thinking about a route taking in Great Dun Fell


How about a forum ride starting at, for example, Kirkby Stephen? Appleby's even closer of course, but that's arguably too close as the 'up Great Dun Fell' bit starts less than 5km from Appleby station. It's about 20km from Kirkby Stephen station to the lowest point before the climb, so roughly a 60km round trip. Throw in a bit of gratuitous avoidance of the same roads out and back and it would be 70-80km.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Sep 2018)

September's In the bag 36 miles to Rutland water for a family picnic and then 34 miles back in glorious conditions


----------



## Sbudge (3 Sep 2018)

Glorious weather yesterday for a ride, pretty much perfect. Light winds, sunshine but only low 20s so not too hot. Took the opportunity to ride down to the Thames and back. Just a lovely ride.


----------



## Fiona R (3 Sep 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Glorious weather yesterday for a ride, pretty much perfect. Light winds, sunshine but only low 20s so not too hot. Took the opportunity to ride down to the Thames and back. Just a lovely ride.


Ditto except I went to Wales and rode down the Wye, so went from being "Lanterne Rouge" in August to "Miss Goodie Two Shoes not scraping the barrel on the 30th Sept" it was such a pleasant experience compared to my last outing to Wales at the end of July! Bit lumpy round Tintern way.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> How about a forum ride starting at, for example, Kirkby Stephen? Appleby's even closer of course, but that's arguably too close as the 'up Great Dun Fell' bit starts less than 5km from Appleby station. It's about 20km from Kirkby Stephen station to the lowest point before the climb, so roughly a 60km round trip. Throw in a bit of gratuitous avoidance of the same roads out and back and it would be 70-80km.


The logistics might be a bit tricky for those of us living further away, but it is definitely worth thinking about. Maybe next year ...?


----------



## Sbudge (6 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> A rather obscure metric Eddington thing to report. Not worth its own thread.
> 
> As we know the metric E number is the highest number E where you have ridden at least E km on E days. I recently passed my metric Eddington 100, according to Ride With GPS. Meaning I'd recorded 100 x 100 km rides. It's actually more than that, because there were plenty of pre RWGPS rides, and I sometimes split long rides into several shorter ones. The way I'm doing it the shorter distances count. But I'm not worrying about any of that.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!  Going to take me about another year to get to that km mark. On the climbing front I see that Veloviewer uses the formula 'm x20'. So I'm on a (Veloviewer) climbing Eddington of 1100m (55 rides)


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Sep 2018)

Congratulations both. 

Eddington number increase is painful beyond a certain point. In my case that certain point was the metric 100. Having passed it sometime well over a year ago I'm now still 'only' on 103, though just four rides to reach 104. As to the Veloviewer climbing one (i.e. 20x) I'm on 1,840, which is 94 days. At least that one doesn't drop off a cliff the way the distance one does and a healthy 2,000 is achievable in a mere 30 days. Hmmm.... that's actually rather a lot too, come to think of it.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2018)

I hadn't been looking at my metric Eddington number. I just checked and it is officially currently 105. I should get it to the low 110s over the next couple of years (15 needed for 110) because there are several rides that I do regularly that are that long.

I will get it higher than that as a side effect of going for my imperial 100 (54 still needed).

I have no idea how much climbing I have done over the years, but I do know that I average pretty close to 20 m per km ridden round here (or about 100 ft per mile). I suppose that I could 'guesstimate' a figure from that ...


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Sep 2018)

Septembers ride done today with a CC forum ride to Keyworth to watch the Tour of Britain. Added a few extra for the Imperial


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Sep 2018)

I see @GuyBoden uncharacteristically left a massive 10 days between his last metric century (in August) and his September qualifier.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> I see @GuyBoden uncharacteristically left a massive 10 days between his last metric century (in August) and his September qualifier.


Slacker


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2018)

I've got a scenic route planned for my September outing. It probably won't happen this week, so I may leave it until Thu/Fri next week. That would give me a week in reserve just in case.

It's a '_slightly undulating_'*** () route to a cafe stop near Otley, one last stiff climb after that (Otley East Chevin), and then an easy run down to Bradford Interchange for a train home.

*** The profile:


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It's a '_gratuitously undulating_'*** () route


Corrected that for you.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Sep 2018)

Struggled round my metric century today. Wasn't really in the mood for it, but with limited time off work I had to get it done as I still have the imperial to go yet this month.
On the plus side a nabbed a whole 5 Explorer squares...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2018)

I was just checking to see if I had already done my September metric century, but the ride that I was thinking of was in fact only 81 km (50 miles). What I did discover though was that I had forgotten to post a 105 km ride that I had done through Rivington at the end of August with @Littgull so I have just corrected that oversight.

There are some great circular routes for me taking in Rivington*** but I have been put off doing them by some busy roads on the way back. Littgull has been showing me some great cycleways in that area, however, and it is possible to avoid most of those roads by using them. Our route did take us over about 1 km of 'proper' bridleway - the kind of thing that you need a mountain bike and a lot of fitness and skill to ride; slabs of rock, drop-offs, ruts and so on. We walked that section but I have since found some quiet roads which bypass it and we will use those next time. There is a plan to extend the cycleway to beyond the problem area and I will check that out as soon as it opens.

I had always planned to limit myself to a metric century so we took the cycleway right to Accrington railway station and my train came in a couple of minutes later. Littgull was determined to get an imperial century in, so he rode all the way home to Littleborough. I got a text from him at about 21:45 saying that he had done it! Chapeau to him, but I was chuffed that I'd got home, showered, and was eating pizza less than 45 minutes after my ride finished!

*** Where the Commonwealth Games road races were held in 2002. I went to watch the women's race and stood at the bottom of the steep descent of Sheep House Lane. The dry stone wall across the road on the 90 degree LH bend was protected by straw bales and I had a feeling that they would be needed. Sure enough, Welsh rider Nicole (over-)Cooke(-d it and) slammed into the bales on the final lap of the circuit. I thought that her chances were scuppered but she had other ideas, remounted, chased back on and won the sprint for the gold medal!


----------



## Littgull (15 Sep 2018)

Yes, that was one of many day rides we have enjoyed during the long dry summer. Even walking the stoney short 1km bit of Bridleway between Stubbins (nr Ramsbottom) and Accrington that @ColinJ mentioned above was enjoyable as the 'undiscovered' riverside scenery leading up to it was exquisitely scenic in parts!

It's really good fun sounding out stretches of good surfaced off road routes and building them into a ride. The Tfgm (Transport for Greater Manchester) website produce a good set of cycle route maps covering all the individual Council areas within Greater Manchester. The off road stretches that are good (non technical) surfaces are depicted in green and the rougher (often quite muddy) and more technical off road stretches are shown in brown. The free hard copies of the maps can be requested via their website by completing the brief form. Both Colin and I agree that we are no longer of an age where we fancy tackling technical, very rocky or tree root strewn off road tracks. We are too fretful about the risk of injured knees and other body parts and the extended time it takes to heal when you get older.

The good thing about this very dry summer is that even the parts that are shown in brown on the maps have been very easily rideable on a non mtb whilst with sustained 'normal' rainfall levels riding an mtb would be the only viable option. The Rochdale Canal is a good route out to these various 'green' routes. The other really good thing is that these cycling maps highlight quiet suburban and urban roads in yellow which enable the cyclist to get to the off road stretches without using busy roads. It's possible to complete quite a substantial ride by linking all these up using the Rochdale Canal and 'yellow' quiet roads to access the off road stretches. Examples of off road/quiet country lanes that can be linked together in this way are : Tandle Hill/Thornham Lane (Oldham Council Area), Chadwick Lane Castleton/Queens Park, Heywood (Rochdale Council), Elbut Lane/Castle Hill Road, Birtle (Bury Council), Kirklees Trail, Greenmount/Bury (Bury Council), Sustrans NCN Route 92 Rochdale/Whitworth/Bacup (Rochdale and Rossendale Council) and NCN Route 6 Edenfield/Accrington including the Hyndburn Greenway. Linking all these together makes for quite a varied and scenically pleasant day out with the majority of it being on good surfaced off road tracks.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Sep 2018)

I finally got round to the September qualifying century. The weather's been uninviting so far this month in the Dales but, whislt not exactly sunny and warm with gentle breezes, Monday looked benign, and indeed it was benign up to a point, that being the point at which I turned southward into the escalating wind in order to go down the side of Ullswater and over the Kirkstone Pass. 

I've been meaning to do two things which are a bit of a way from home for a while. The first of those was to cycle along the minor roads which are between the two, at that point separated, carriageways of the M6 for about 3km, between J38 and J39, Tebay and Shap. That all worked out nicely and I thought it somewhat surreal, rolling along in the middle of a motorway. Cutting across from Shap to Pooley Bridge, at the top of Ullswater, was rather good too, with some very nice lanes and good views of the northern Lakeland fells. 

The second 'thing to do' was roll along the side of Ullswater and over the Kirkstone Pass, which is a rather fine road with a good surface and pretty manageable traffic by Lakes standards. I knew I'd chosen a day with a headwind but it proved to be a rather silly one with very strong gusts. All fine though, other than that it was also raining quite heavily all the way along, with extra water thrown up off the lake to add to the rain. The pass itelf featured rain so strong and wind-propelled that it was verging on painful on my legs and face - very much not in the forecast. On the upside, it was warm-ish water. The descent was also made more 'entertaining' by sheets of flowing water across the road and very limited visibility. 

Still, September and two 'to do list' things ticked off, so a pretty good day in the end :-)


----------



## Donger (18 Sep 2018)

Looks like this Saturday might be my only chance this month .... so I'd better dig out my waterproofs for a wet 70 mile audax.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2018)

@Sea of vapours will no doubt be along shortly to tell you about the very hilly metric century that he did today. How do I know that he did one...? Well, I happened to be out doing a somewhat less lumpy one this afternoon (1,500 m of ascent vs his 2,500 m) and was grovelling up the steep climb from Whitewell towards Cow Ark when SoV came hurtling down in the opposite direction and recognised me, so we stopped and had a chat!

I had played Good Samaritan earlier in my ride when I spotted a cyclist walking along pushing his bike, which had a flat tyre. I asked if he needed help and he replied that it was his 3rd puncture and he had only carried 2 spare tubes (and no puncture kit) so I donated an old tube which I had patched a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully that got him home, or to somewhere where he could buy some more tubes! (He told me that he'd found a thorn which caused the original puncture and he suspected that his first replacement tube was faulty. That still begs the question of what caused the 3rd puncture though ... )


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Sep 2018)

@ColinJ just beat me to it. I was indeed about to post on here about meeting fellow CCers in the middle of nowhere (possibly the denizens of Cow Ark would argue that point, but it's not exactly a busy or over-developed place). I've been anticipating the likelihood of meeting Colin around there somewhere, given that we both do a fair few routes and that that is at the SE edge of my riding territory and, I imagine, the NW of his. The remarkable thing is that I recognised him! Cyclists on bikes do tend to look similar I think, and the closing speed was quite high. Presumably I was paying attention at the time, what with it being about 15% or thereabouts. Good to metaphorically bump into you Colin :-) Also a good thing that I wasn't exaggerating the lumpiness of my route, which did turn out to be just over 2,500m as planned. 

What Colin didn't mention is that he was aiming to do his 100km in a certain time, which I hope I didn't mess up by recognising him and chatting, not to mention pretty much obliging him to stop on a rather steep hill by shouting 'Colin' loudly! I was stationary there for 9m10s, Colin, so I think knocking ten minutes off whatever your eventual time was would be entirely reasonable. 

And the next multiple puncture / probably from one thorn person you meet, you could offer them free advice to go with the free tube: go tubeless.


----------



## Donger (22 Sep 2018)

A shameless, unethically flat 70 miler for me from Tewkesbury to Stratford-upon-Avon and back today. The universe got its own back on me by raining every inch of the way. Never mind. Still in the game.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> What Colin didn't mention is that he was aiming to do his 100km in a certain time, which I hope I didn't mess up by recognising him and chatting, not to mention pretty much obliging him to stop on a rather steep hill by shouting 'Colin' loudly! I was stationary there for 9m10s, Colin, so I think knocking ten minutes off whatever your eventual time was would be entirely reasonable.


I ended up taking 5 hrs 40 mins so 5 hrs 30 mins minus the chat. Not quick but not too far off my 'just over 5 hours target'. If I didn't apparently have a bladder the size of a walnut, I could probably have knocked another 20 minutes off the total ... 



Sea of vapours said:


> And the next multiple puncture / probably from one thorn person you meet, you could offer them free advice to go with the free tube: go tubeless.


It would be better coming from someone (like you) who actually rides tubeless!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Sep 2018)

Today's qualifying ride really should have been done on the first weekend in September when the weather in these parts was much better. Plans also changed so this turned out to be the only available weekend to go out. 

I still wasn't sure if I would get out in the dry but last night the forecast indicated this morning would be overcast until about lunch time so that seemed the best option to go for. As it happened the rain didn't hold off until then but hey ho.

Made a broad route plan over breakfast then went out. All going well then I got to Binfield and realised I had come in from the wrong direction to that which I intended, so changed course and did a loop round the Drift Road. 

Back on route and the rain started. Not too heavy just annoying. Over to Turville Heath and headed out towards Marlow to discover that the hedge trimmers had been out and the descent down Drovers Lane was covered in debris. Didn't fancy that so decided to return to Henley and reverse the route home.

Definitely didn't like descending on what felt like greasy back roads, so was pleased to get back on relatively clean tarmac.

Only incident of the day was a sucidal squirrel on a narrow cycle path who shot out from cover (why?) Crossed right in front of me and then chose to go back (why?) hitting my wheel in the process. Luckily it wasn't a cat or one of the many game birds that I had seen on the ride to that point. Didn't stop to find out whether it had survived the altercation, as it was getting towards the end of the ride, and I was wet and cold.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Sep 2018)

I sprained my ankle whilst walking Wiltshire's ancient sites in early Sept and then rode a 100km on the 10th Sept, which made my ankle much worse. So, I had to go to Italy to recuperate, eating great food by Lake Garda with my feet up. Thankfully, my ankle now feels much better and I was able to ride a 100km yesterday. 

I'm recommending a trip to Italian lakes for anyone with a sprained ankle, I might write to the NHS.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Sep 2018)

1st puncture of the year on yesterday's ride. A shard cut straight through the top of a Marathon tyre. 

What I always find pleasing about cyclists, is that many asked if I needed help when I had the wheel off at the side of the road.


----------



## gbs (27 Sep 2018)

On the data entry page there are multiple reptitions of various particpants' contributions. Clean up requested.


----------



## Katherine (27 Sep 2018)

I've stuck with one post per month!
Fingers crossed for this weekend.
I've had to lead the short rides a lot recently. (30 miles) 
Last Sunday I did an extra 20 on my own.
62 miles on my own is quite hard I've found. 
I don't know whether to try for a decent metric century on my own on Saturday and then lead the short ride on Sunday, or just do another 30 after I get back with the club on Sunday.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> .... or just do another 30 after I get back with the club on Sunday.



How about doing, say, 15 miles before and 15 afterwards? Is that a) possible, b) possibly easier psychologically? 

And @gbs : please see the discussion in this thread when we reverted to a post per ride back in .... ummmm..... about April I think, as well as the discussion at the beginning of the year. In summary though: the usual idea of a forum is to be interactive, and dynamic and all such good things, and simply updating one post in place was effectively invisible and thus not remotely interactive and very far from dynamic. The challenge lost an awful lot of interest as a result and essentially became mere, vageuly public recording and 'not fun'.


----------



## Katherine (27 Sep 2018)

Mornings are hard enough as it is! I only just make it to the start point for 9 o'clock. Lol


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Sep 2018)

Ah - that is indeed rather early. I'd certainly not be doing any extra before that time either!


----------



## Donger (27 Sep 2018)

Actually, I have done what @Sea of vapours said a couple of times this year. A 5-10 mile warm-up before a 9am 35 mile club ride, followed by a 15-20 mile plod around afterwards. Quite a benign way of getting it done, as you get two rests in addition to any in the club ride. Harder to do in the dark mornings, but well worth a try in the Summer months.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I've got a scenic route planned for my September outing. It probably won't happen this week, so I may leave it until Thu/Fri next week. That would give me a week in reserve just in case.
> 
> It's a '_slightly undulating_'*** () route to a cafe stop near Otley, one last stiff climb after that (Otley East Chevin), and then an easy run down to Bradford Interchange for a train home.
> 
> ...


I finally did that ride today with @Littgull. We got more sunshine than was forecast, warmer conditions than forecast, and a strong blustery westerly wind which helped us for much of the day. It turned out to be over 80 kms of very nice hilly country roads, and even the last 20 kms or so running down into Bradford included a lot of nice roads and villages. We did a couple of kms on the Leeds/Liverpool canal towpath, which was a bit rough for my best bike and its 25 mm slick tyres, but not unbearably rough.

We stopped for a snack at the top of Brunthwaite Crag above Silsden and Littgull took some photos of the condensation on the outside of his phone's camera lens - that's what comes of keeping a phone in a sweaty jersey pocket! 

Last night I remembered that I needed to take my wallet, but this morning I forgot that I'd remembered so I had to scrounge £8 off Littgull for a coffee and my fare home!

I clocked it at close to 2,000 m of ascent, including some 20% and lots > 10%, so a fairly strenuous ride, but a good one which we will probably do again in future years when a strong westerly wind is forecast.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2018)

Done! Essentially a 50 mile ride with extensions. I'll write a report in my ride today thread later. Feeling quite stiff and achy and I have to do the club 30 miler tomorrow!


----------



## Osprey (29 Sep 2018)

And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs.  Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729


That's rotten luck! Well done for the 85k and all your other 100K rides.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> That's rotten luck! Well done for the 85k and all your other 100K rides.



Pretty harsh luck indeed :-\ it could have waited to fail for another 15km!


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Sep 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729



Gutted for you @Osprey . That`s proper bad luck...


----------



## Donger (29 Sep 2018)

It could have been any of us, @Osprey . Bad luck. Better luck next year.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Sep 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729



Booo.. And you didn't run the last 15km?
Roll on 2019


----------



## Elysian_Roads (29 Sep 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729


A like for getting so far not being foiled by a mechanical. Hope it doesn't get in the way of the other challenges.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Sep 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729


Unlucky .did you get home ok . My freehub went while on holiday and I had an 8 mile push scoot roll to get home


----------



## Bazzer (29 Sep 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729



Bugger; that's tough luck. At least we are not far from the end of the year, for it all to start over again.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729



Hopefully you were 15km from home. Bad luck comes to us all.....


----------



## Sbudge (2 Oct 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729


Oh no, that's rotten luck!


----------



## Fiona R (2 Oct 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1873326729


Join me in the wings, keep going. I crashed in Feb, but for that I'd be on 31month streak now, just 7 months in reality.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2018)

October's done a 114 mile Anstey to Lincoln via Newark and some lovely Lincolnshire countryside and still founds some hills it's not all flat . 3500ft of upness


----------



## gbs (7 Oct 2018)

I completed the third 100 kms ride of the month today. I am in such a condition tha the distance no longer seems to be a significant challenge, Gentle reader: Do not take it upon yourself to suggest that i consider the IMPERIAL challenge.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Oct 2018)

gbs said:


> I comp;eted the third 100 kms ride of the month today. I am in such a condition tha the distance no longer seems to be a significant challenge, Gentle reader: Do not take it upon yourself to suggest that i consider the IMPERIAL challenge.


So far in Oct I've backed out of a 200km audax due to logistics and 100km audax +30km to and fro on Sat due to weather, Somerset descents around Chew Valley in rain are scary. Will not back out of this Saturday's one otherwise all long distance fitness gone! I too find 100km fairly straightforward normally although I'm never fast.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Good call.
> 
> The rain on Saturday was not just heavy but quite cold too. I was prepared with wet weather gear not so much for the cold. Changing a tube in a pub car park in that downpour left me with no feeling in my fingers and uncontrollable shakes and shivers. I also couldn't see what I was doing properly because of the rain on my glasses. On the plus side, it was the first time I'd used my Topeak Road Morph pump in anger at the roadside. It passed with flying colours.
> 
> ...


My eyesight is very poor at the best of times, hence my leaning on the cautious side. In contrast yesterday's social ride was lovely!


----------



## gbs (9 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Good call.
> 
> I must also get some waterproof overshoes. My Northwave boots fill with water after a while. As I walked I made obscene squelching noises. When I got home I poured probably a decent glassful of water from each boot.



Perhaps you will like "waterproof" socks that work like a wetsuit. After a few minutes the feet are warm and there is no reservoir to collect surplus water


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I did try them some years ago and didn't get on with them, but I've forgotten why not. Then I inevitably lost one of them. I may give them another go.



Go try a pair of Bridgedale waterproof socks. 

Disclaimer I work for their parent company but they are the dogs dangly bits


----------



## Katherine (14 Oct 2018)

I might be out of the challenge 
I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I might be out of the challenge
> I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
> After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.


Oh no! Here's hoping you heal quickly.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I might be out of the challenge
> I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
> After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.


Bad luck, and heal soon.

Keep an eye open for the '_Annual Lunacy Challenge_' which would allow a fallback option in future!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I might be out of the challenge
> I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
> After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.


Hope you heal quick, couple of weekends to go so all not lost yet


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I might be out of the challenge
> I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
> After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.



Sorry to hear this, but as above, you still have time left. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Oct 2018)

October out of the way today with a very very wet Imperial century in the company of @13 rider , when we met up we both said "what the hell are we doing?" . It rained nonstop throughout the ride, I was absolutely drenched and had the shakes for a hour after getting home ....


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I might be out of the challenge
> I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
> After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.



Don't give up yet.......


----------



## Fiona R (14 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I might be out of the challenge
> I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
> After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.


Noooo, I hope it heals enough so you can, work a flat smooth route out in case. 

I'm beginning to panic, I was supposed to have done a 200km and 2x130km so far this month, latter 2 weather stopped play and I got cold feet over what would have ended up being solo 200. Can't ride next weekend so it will be lovely!


----------



## Fiona R (14 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Bad luck, and heal soon.
> 
> Keep an eye open for the '_Annual Lunacy Challenge_' which would allow a fallback option in future!


I'm intrigued, and presuming that it's something like the Festive 500 we'd have to crank out to recover our gap?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm intrigued, and presuming that it's something like the Festive 500 we'd have to crank out to recover our gap?


Being discussed/considered HERE.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Oct 2018)

October done today, and that's the 3 challenge rides done for the month. An enjoyable trundle out to Lane End and back, lumpy in the middle, headwind most of the way home. Only 2 months to go..


----------



## gbs (27 Oct 2018)

Pride before a fall - see my posting on previous page. Not a literal fall but nearly a DNF today; it was hard riding the last 40k or so into a cold N'ly.


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Oct 2018)

This summer stuff is all very well, but there's an awful lot to be said for autumn. Calm, dry, autumn / winter days at 5-9C almost seem optimal for cycling .... 

My ride today ride featured: very high air clarity, which you don't get in summer; lovely, autumnal colours (OK, that won't last overly long); the roads were still mostly dry; and the only precipitation was some brief, light, powdery snow high up, and I like a teeny amount of snow as it looks good. Even the actual cold has its benefits as I find it much easier to be at just the right temperature when it's cold than when it's too hot. So good that I added on 40km and a sizeable hillock at the end of the ride to make another October century :-)


----------



## steverob (29 Oct 2018)

Decided to do a second metric century for October, figuring that I'd probably only do the one in November and December, and this would get me up to twenty 100 km's for the year (assuming I complete the challenge of course). Also I've been a bit lazy recently and need to push my miles up a bit more, otherwise I'll get into the habit of only doing the bare minimums (again).

And it was a welcome return to all my winter kit! Two weeks ago I was in short sleeves and shorts; now I had a long sleeve shirt under my normal short sleeve top, further covered by a wind jacket, full length bib tights and a hat that comes down over my ears under my helmet. And this was on the Sunday which was a good 4 degrees C warmer than the Saturday, which I wimped out of cycling on (yes, I'm a soft southerner!)

However the ride was not easy. Nothing to do with the route, which was one of the many I'd planned ages ago and was just finally getting round to ticking off - a slightly lumpy trip out to Harpenden, then following the rather pleasant NCN 6 Greenway up to almost as far as Luton Airport, before turning around and doing some new (to me) country lanes to Whipsnade before heading home on more familiar roads from there - that part was all fine.

No, my problem was just that my legs were not wanting to co-operate with me. It's one thing to be struggling towards the end of the ride, when you know that either you've pushed too hard or the distance was too long, but my legs were starting to ache halfway up the first real climb of the day! I decided to take it as easy as I could, but aware that I couldn't slack off completely as sunset was only five hours away - thanks GMT! Now that I look back at Strava, I can see that on pretty much all the climbs, my segment times were my slowest ever and usually by some margin. Not quite sure what's up with me, but I have lost almost 1 mph from my typical average speeds since this time last year, with most of that decrease being in the last few months. Still, I'll carry on plowing along and hopefully will get back to normal fairly soon.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Oct 2018)

Eventhough I'm out (Feb crash) because I've carried on posting I still made myself scrape in a metric 100 on Saturday. Darned hard work with the very bracing strong northerly and legs that haven't done a 100 in nearly 2 months. club ride was 60km and making myself pass home and do another 45km knowing I was heading back into that northerly home was quite tough. My back is playing up so miserable off the bike but relatively ok on. At least that should motivate me to keep the momentum up for an earlier November one.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Nov 2018)

November done.

Always pleasing to get that one out of the way early as it seems to me that November overall has a higher probability of being obliterated by the sort of weather I very rarely choose to cycle in (wet). December and January both feel much more likely to have a few fine, clear, dry days, even if they're a bit colder and feature even earlier sunsets.

And, for consistency and entertainment value, I did exactly the same route as on 2nd November last year to see if I was faster or slower (not trying as such on either occasion, just rolling along at a 'stay warm' pace). Faster is the answer: I knocked one whole second off. Fantastic :-) Real progress there then ....


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2018)

I have equipped my CX bike with very effective mudguards (SKS Longboards) ready for my winter metric centuries. I went out on a test ride today (71 km/44 miles) but I was a bit late setting off and didn't fancy extending the ride with sunset approaching so I didn't do my November 'ton' today. I will try to get that done sooner, rather than later. Early next week would be good, assuming that the weather is acceptable.

I did some serious offroad today, including riding through quite a lot of puddles and some gloopy mud. The Longboards kept me and the bike free from filth. A quick blast under the guards with the hose in my back yard and the bike was clean again. Excellent!


----------



## Donger (3 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> I might be out of the challenge
> I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
> After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.


Oh no! Just seen that post. Awful news, after putting in a near year-long effort. Get well soon.


----------



## Donger (3 Nov 2018)

Another of these to add to my collection:





That's November taken care of, then. And another, Eddington (now 60). Did the same audax last year and it was the slowest of all the ones I've done. Today I took exactly the same time as last year! Also came back with the biggest saddle sore I've ever had. With about 35 miles to go, I desperately shuffled about trying to find a comfortable riding position that didn't involve sitting on the sore bit .... the result? Cramped up every time. Ended up just having to grin and bear it. My mate @jembullo and his friend Jez and a clubmate of mine got me round today. Might take a week or so to recover though. Some great scenery on our 72.5 mile way across the Forest of Dean and back .... along with over 1,200 metres of climbing. That's 47 months of this challenge for me now. It's got so that I don't dare stop .... If I regretted it, I would have to take 4 years to get back to the same point. Compulsive stuff, this.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Nov 2018)

November done today. 

One more to go


----------



## gbs (5 Nov 2018)

112k on Saturday; not v far or fast or hilly BUT knackering. I was dropped frequently by my club B group - for the first time this year. Normally I am one of the quicker uphill and easily hold the pace on the flat.

I was well fed and watered. The only possible negative factors were limted sleep on two previous nights (average 4'30") and carry over from another C ride on Tuesday.

Next month we are committed to a holiday which precludes riding until the15th. After 3 weeks of sightseeing, limited walking and beach I anticipate that a 5 hr ride will be struggle unless the weather is benign on a day that does not coincide with family and other events.


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2018)

Well done and good luck with your December ride.


----------



## Sbudge (5 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> I might be out of the challenge
> I was meant to be leading a ride today that I could have rounded up for my October century.
> After my accident on Wednesday , I fear that I will be off the bike for a while. - I can't ride if my thumb doesn't work.


Oh no! I'm so sorry, look after it, health has to come first.


----------



## Sbudge (5 Nov 2018)

November out of the way, just one more left... it's certainly been more of a struggle this year (too much business travel and some sickness) but we're nearly there. 

Saturday's ride was pretty uneventful, plenty of hills and headwind on the way out but much friendlier return leg. :-)


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Nov 2018)

Another long term objective ticked off today. I've been meaning to do a route taking in every road on and around Fountains Fell and Kirkby Fell (the two fells to the north and east of Settle) for a couple of years but it's always seemed rather intimidating. The 100km was incidental as I'd planned the route to be as short as possible. Still, a second November 100km is pleasing :-)

Unfortunately the whole _'design a short route taking in all the roads' _ thing lead to a bit of a major fail on working out how long it would take. I just thought _"about a hundred K and a couple of thousand metres of up, so about five hours, give or take a bit"._ It's actually much nearer 110km and 2,500m of up, so took six hours, not five. Not a problem in itself, but I left at my normal earliest start time of just after eleven. Oops. I didn't notice the inevitable and wholly-predictable-from-the-start darkness issue until the half way point, at which time I was rather committed to covering another 55 hilly kilometres with only two hours to go 'til sunset. Oddly enough, I didn't make it, and, whilst I had thoroughly adequate rear lighting, the last half hour ended with my _'be seen by' _emergency front light singularly failing to illuminate the road (fair enough). The only lesson to be learnt there is to be a bit more rigorous about timing estimates at this time of year and to habitually take a more substantial front light. Still, the failing light did create a good incentive for trying quite hard for the last 50km.

Nonetheless: great ride


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

Ha ha - I got caught out with @Littgull a couple of months ago. I too had been optimistic with my numbers, didn't bother taking lights, and ended up chasing him in the dark!

We plan to get a moderately hilly metric century in on Thursday (1,600 - 1,700 m of ascent) and will have 7 hours of daylight so we should be fine, but we do have the habit of meandering along chatting on our rides so time just drifts away. I have already put lights on the bike, just in case.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Nov 2018)

I've had no rides since 10th Oct, because I've been struggling with a sprained ankle since Aug, I thought it had healed, but the pain came back. I have been avoiding this forum, so I would't be tempted to ride too soon. 

I am very optimistic that I will be back in the saddle by the end of Nov.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Nov 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> I've had no rides since 10th Oct, because I've been struggling with a sprained ankle since Aug, I thought it had healed, but the pain came back. I have been avoiding this forum, so I would't be tempted to ride too soon.
> 
> I am very optimistic that I will be back in the saddle by the end of Nov.


Good luck! Hope you're healing OK now.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Nov 2018)

I did another ride along the John Muir Way last weekend. It's a great ride but ridiculously variable. In sections it's asphalt, well signed, with solar powered LEDs all along the route. In other sections it's just a strip of grass (e.g. "Becky's Strip") between fields. Certainly not suitable for a road bike in places but great if you're on at least a CX.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - I got caught out with @Littgull a couple of months ago. I too had been optimistic with my numbers, didn't bother taking lights, and ended up chasing him in the dark!
> 
> We plan to get a moderately hilly metric century in on Thursday (1,600 - 1,700 m of ascent) and will have 7 hours of daylight so we should be fine, but we do have the habit of meandering along chatting on our rides so time just drifts away. I have already put lights on the bike, just in case.


We did our ride yesterday and we were really lucky with the weather - it was a little chilly for the first hour but we soon warmed up. The sun appeared after that and was with us the rest of the day.

After 3 hours of pleasant meandering we found a picnic site in a steep-sided dip near Beacon Fell and stopped there for 20 minutes to refuel and chat. A nice location for a break, but going straight into the 15+% climb back out of the dip from a cold start wasn't quite so pleasant! 

I had planned the route to bring us back to the northern side of Longridge Fell. There is a steep road from there up Jeffrey Hill which Brian and I had descended several times in the past, but neither of us had ever climbed it so we thought we'd give it a go this time ...

We were pacing ourselves to do the ride in 7 hours or less to get us back to Blackburn in time for the 16:18 train back to Todmorden. When we got to the foot of Jeffrey Hill we were still on schedule but didn't really have a lot of time in hand so we needed to press on. And then we saw a sign - ROAD CLOSED for road repairs!

We hadn't come all that way to give up and go round the Fell instead, and besides - we didn't have time to do that or we would miss our train and have to wait nearly an hour for the next one. We decided to ignore the sign and turned up the hill anyway. It is usually possible to get by roadworks on bikes. If we couldn't get through, fair enough, but at least we'd have tried.

It was as tough as expected. Definitely at least 20% and maybe nearer 25% as we got up to the roadworks. I certainly felt the extra 4 kgs weight of my Cannondale CX bike compared to its lightweight brother. Fortunately, the works were restricted to the sides of the road and there was enough of a gap to squeeze through. The young workers gave us a lot of vocal support as we winched our way past them!

We did a nice long and fast descent off the Fell down to Ribchester Bridge and then climbed back up through Langho and eventually up to Top of Ramsgreave above Blackburn. The sun was setting so we put our lights on and then plunged down into town. 

Time was tight but we made it despite getting stuck at a few sets of traffic lights. We got to the station with 4 minutes to spare and went up to the platforms but discovered that all of the electronic signs were out of order. Then we spotted a train ready to leave on the platform behind us. Its sign showed 'Rochdale' and Rochdale comes after Todmorden on our route so we assumed that was our train and hopped on board with our bikes. The doors closed and off we went. And then the guard announced that it was the Bolton train, not ours... 

Damn - I had noticed when looking at the timetables that there was an alternative train out of Blackburn via Bolton and Manchester, but it would cost more and take an hour longer so I had put that one out of my mind. It had been due to leave 1 minute after the one we'd intended to catch but that must have been delayed. If the platform signs had been working we wouldn't have made that mistake. Our tickets were not valid on that train so we thought that we might have to argue with the guard, but nobody came to check the tickets. We also thought that the train would get crammed with commuters at Manchester but there was another train on our route after 5pm but before us and that seemed to have taken the bulk of them. We were in the last carriage and most of the remaining home-bound commuters had filled the first few carriages so we didn't end up in an horrendous crush after all.

When we got to Rochdale there was a train to Todmorden waiting on the adjacent platform so I said goodbye to Brian and got straight onboard.

It had been an unexpectedly pleasant mid-November day and we'd made the most of it. It's a pity that we messed up the train home but a wasted hour wasn't really a big deal.

So, only one more metric century needed to complete another year! I doubt that I will be lucky enough to do it on a day as mild and sunny as that one but hopefully a decent opportunity will come along early in December so I can get it done and not have to fret about it later in the month.

PS My Garmin clocked it at 1,800 m of ascent. I'm not sure where the extra 100-150 m came from - possibly from a couple of minor adjustments to the route?


----------



## gbs (16 Nov 2018)

Yesterday, for the second successive day, I posted a 100k ride, 31st of the year.

As readers of my previous comment on this blog may recall I will not be on t.he bike again before 13th of December. So my challenge depends upon weather conditions being favourable on one of the 7 or 8 days that I will be free to ride in December. Good luck to you all and I hope you do not use up all the fine weather.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Nov 2018)

Novembers done, an enjoyable (mostly) if chilly 106km out to the North-West of home and back. Found some lovely new roads and charming little villages.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Nov 2018)

Novembers done .A 70 miler Leicester to Long Eaton and some Nottingham subburds to bag some veloviewer squares


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Nov 2018)

I've managed my Nov 100km ride today, it's over a month since I last rode 100km, because I've had problems with a sprained ankle, that I've been trying to ignore since Aug.. anyway my legs are hurting which has never happened for a long time....I kept an ankle brace on all the ride, seems ok....


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> *5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
> 8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
> 26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
> *2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
> ...


Well done Guy still in that's what count just 1 more will do glad you made it


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Nov 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> I've managed my Nov 100km ride today,



Excellent stuff. Well done for that, assuming you've not re-damaged the ankle anyway! It was a tad cold out today, to say the least.


----------



## Fiona R (25 Nov 2018)

Get in there. Scraped in again for 100k. I was asked to do the social club run, a 50 mile week. As the start point is 7.5km away I have 15 km done so I choose a route based on a bit of a change, an ethical amount of climbing to not be unethically flat, and change of cafe. Only 4 of us in the end, but very enjoyable. I had warned everyone we were going a little off piste (Strawberry Line, don't come on best carbon 23 bike) and the cafe stop wasn't until 58km (bring plenty food/drink). Nobody reads what you write so complaints about not bypassing Strawberry Line, and that the cafe was too late. I was selfish, I was ride leader so I chose the route to make sure I got my 100km Headwind up Cheddar Gorge was a chilly highlight! Didn't get wet.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1984257445


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Dec 2018)

Donger said:


> Mission accomplished. "Once More Unto Agincourt" audax done (Tewkesbury-Monmouth via Symonds Yatt and back .... 114Km) That's 48 months now. Bring on next year. Good luck to everyone else who is still in, and better luck next year to those unfortunate enough to miss out this time around.


Pasting @Donger post across from the 'ride recording' thread.
Some of the 'Once more into Agincourt' 100 audax riders were arriving as I, with some other latecomers (34 minutes late for a 0730 start), set off on the KPC&C 200 audax (from the Royal Hop Pole, Tewkesbury; out to Ludlow, across into Wales (Presteigne) and back). The weather dried up (a lot) by 8, as forecast, so starting late was a bonus: I rode round without donning a jacket. Needed lights for the last hour and, earlier had lit up as we cycled into the mist at 1000 feet in the 'Lingen Alps'.


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Dec 2018)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out........... Lost drive 85km into Metric century. Freehub failed with no warning signs, no noises, just comic spinning legs. Now theres a lesson in leaving one's metric century to the end of the month. Oh well, half century fall back it is then. Good luck guys.


Sorry to bring this up - I don't come here often, and I acknowledge that this is not 'repairs and maintenance'.
Hard luck.
@Osprey when this happened (and I guess it could happen to anyone) did you consider putting the chain on the small ring and a middle sprocket and, using the cable ties you carry. securing the cassette to the spokes of your rear wheel? That should have given you a fixed gear to get home on. I guess you'd also need to shorten the chain (with the chain tool you carry) as the return run of the chain would sometimes be in tension. Perhaps you could avoid that complication by fixing it on large and large and the run through the RD cage would be straight enough. But I think you'd want that large sprocket to use to 'anchor' the cable ties.
Your predicament has inspired me to try this out (without forcing a freehub failure as a catalyst) sometime to see if I can make it work. I'm about to need a chain change anyway. And maybe add a couple more cable ties to my spares/tools pack.


----------



## Sbudge (3 Dec 2018)

Job done for the 2018 challenge. Definitely tougher this year than last but that's mainly due to business travel getting in the way. I only managed April by hiring a bike and doing a 34 degree (average!) century in the desert. Finished it yesterday riding along the Thames out to Dartford and back. Nice ride except for a strong headwind all the way back. Thanks everyone for their support and encouragement. Not sure I can manage an imperial century challenge for next year but it's tempting....


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2018)

Congratulations, and if the Imperial is tricky then as an alternative, more flexible option you could consider the Lunacy Challenge next year.


----------



## Sbudge (3 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Congratulations, and if the Imperial is tricky then as an alternative, more flexible option you could consider the Lunacy Challenge next year.



Interesting idea... I shall ponder it. :-) I don't mind riding in Winter, I commute after all, but the issue for me about imperials at that time of the year is this 'getting up early at the weekend' nonsense! lol


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Dec 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Interesting idea... I shall ponder it. :-) I don't mind riding in Winter, I commute after all, but the issue for me about imperials at that time of the year is this 'getting up early at the weekend' nonsense! lol



I have to agree, at this time of year the 0530hrs alarm is far more easy to ignore than in the Summer months. I've just completed the imperial century challenge for 2018, with January being my first ever 100 mile ride, and found it really tough. But hey, if it was easy it wouldn't be a challenge would it....


----------



## Donger (3 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I have to agree, at this time of year the 0530hrs alarm is far more easy to ignore than in the Summer months. I've just completed the imperial century challenge for 2018, with January being my first ever 100 mile ride, and found it really tough. But hey, if it was easy it wouldn't be a challenge would it....



I'm with my cosmic friend here. I do see that there could be genuine safety reasons for not wanting to ride in the Winter .... and I guess there are parts of the country that are at an unfair disadvantage too. But for me, someone who is operating at the top end of my capabilities in doing the MCAM Challenge, I think it is the varied difficulties presented by having to get out there at all times of year that make the challenge so appealing.

Quite apart from covering the distance (no mean feat itself), you have to find time in your calendar, stay healthy (and in my case work around my blood donations), and take advantage of breaks in the weather. This year I've twice taken photos of my bike leaning against snow drifts while doing this challenge, and I've ridden one soaking wet ride and two baking hot ones. The weather turned out miraculously mild on my last ride, but I'd left the house in driving rain _because_ it was a Challenge ride and I couldn't guarantee to find another ride date this month with any better weather. I'll be sticking with this one as I think it is pitched just right for me, and I wouldn't get the same feeling from doing 12 (or more) rides in the middle 8 months.


----------



## Sbudge (4 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I have to agree, at this time of year the 0530hrs alarm is far more easy to ignore than in the Summer months. I've just completed the imperial century challenge for 2018, with January being my first ever 100 mile ride, and found it really tough. But hey, if it was easy it wouldn't be a challenge would it....


Congratulations on your Imperial challenge, that's no mean feat!


----------



## Sbudge (4 Dec 2018)

Donger said:


> I'm with my cosmic friend here. I do see that there could be genuine safety reasons for not wanting to ride in the Winter .... and I guess there are parts of the country that are at an unfair disadvantage too. But for me, someone who is operating at the top end of my capabilities in doing the MCAM Challenge, I think it is the varied difficulties presented by having to get out there at all times of year that make the challenge so appealing.
> 
> Quite apart from covering the distance (no mean feat itself), you have to find time in your calendar, stay healthy (and in my case work around my blood donations), and take advantage of breaks in the weather. This year I've twice taken photos of my bike leaning against snow drifts while doing this challenge, and I've ridden one soaking wet ride and two baking hot ones. The weather turned out miraculously mild on my last ride, but I'd left the house in driving rain _because_ it was a Challenge ride and I couldn't guarantee to find another ride date this month with any better weather. I'll be sticking with this one as I think it is pitched just right for me, and I wouldn't get the same feeling from doing 12 (or more) rides in the middle 8 months.



Yes, the metric century feels just right for me too. I also have an annual total mileage challenge which is basically "do more than the year before"... so obviously that one is getting trickier, still, I should achieve that one this week too.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2018)

Challenge done ,a 73 miler around the back of Derby for some veloviewer squares .That's 3 challenges done with different rides for the 2nd year


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Dec 2018)

December done today with my 48th imperial century of the year. Wet and windy, but not too bad out there today. I had some company for half of it and that helped to make it a lot easier.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Dec 2018)

A fourth year of metric centuries done. Nearly half way to a century of continuous centuries now. Lovely day for the December one too: sunny all day; not really all that much wind and not a hint of anything water-based falling out of the sky. That said, there was an awful lot of water lying about and flowing along the roads in the morning as the fells continued to disgorge the last few days' heavy rainfall. 

For once, I have a gripe with the weather being better than forecast. It was predicted to cloud over from early afternoon - it didn't. Had I known that I'd have done my circuit the other way and avoided nearly 30km of low sunshine in exactly the wrong direction on the Hawes to Ingleton road. Ah well, my rear light was clearly competing well with the Sun as no-one drove into me :-) 

The really strange thing about today was how few cyclists I saw. A hundred kilometres of excellent roads / a bright, sunny day / not much wind / not even all that cold really / a weekend: where was everyone? Weird.


----------



## steverob (9 Dec 2018)

I finally have my silver star at the second attempt!

As I completed my January ride with @Sbudge, it seemed only appropriate to ask him to join me for the December one as well (although he'd already done his metric century earlier this month). I started riding just after 9am to his place, which is about 12km from mine, then we embarked on a very circular route back to my house that was just under 90km, allowing us both to claim a century.

Unfortunately the overnight rain had only just stopped when I left, so the roads were sodden and full of puddles - this got better as the ride went on, but the early hills did all have mini rivers running down them! The first half of the ride was tough - I'd pre-loaded all the tougher hills in this part of the route long before I found out that it was going to be a strong headwind on the way out - and then proceeded to get a slow puncture just before the first of them! Couldn't find an obvious hole, but thought that changing the tube was wiser than just pumping up again and crossing my fingers it didn't go back down.

When we hit the flatter parts with more of a tailwind later on, it got a little easier, but I was still struggling a little as my exertions from the previous day (did a 4km run having not done one for almost a month) started to catch up with me. Thankfully Simon's a patient fellow and took it easy on me, allowing me to catch him up on more than one occasion!

Had a clever idea to come back into Aylesbury via the Waddesdon Greenway, thus avoiding the traffic on the busy A41, except the Waddesdon Manor car park where this route starts had put up an intricate queuing system of temporary barriers (they must have had a big do on) that were so impenetrable that the only way through was to lift our bikes over them and then vault over them ourselves (in cleats no less).

When I got back home, I let Simon get on his way back to his to complete his century ASAP before it started getting dark. Strictly speaking I was still about 0.6km short of mine, but that was due to my mistake - after a break, I'd forgotten to restart my GPS device, meaning I'd missed out on recording about 2.5km. However I know I did the full distance and I will eventually get round to editing my GPX file to fill in the missing chunk (that's why there's no Strava link currently).

EDIT - ride file now uploaded to Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/2009343119


----------



## Sbudge (9 Dec 2018)

steverob said:


> I finally have my silver star at the second attempt!
> 
> As I completed my January ride with @Sbudge, it seemed only appropriate to ask him to join me for the December one as well (although he'd already done his metric century earlier this month). I started riding just after 9am to his place, which is about 12km from mine, then we embarked on a very circular route back to my house that was just under 90km, allowing us both to claim a century.
> 
> ...


Absolute pleasure sharing the ride with you Steve. No patience needed!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> A fourth year of metric centuries done. Nearly half way to a century of continuous centuries now. Lovely day for the December one too: sunny all day; not really all that much wind and not a hint of anything water-based falling out of the sky. That said, there was an awful lot of water lying about and flowing along the roads in the morning as the fells continued to disgorge the last few days' heavy rainfall.


Well done. I got my final metric century of the year in today too.

Similar weather here, although there did seem to be a fair bit of wind at times and it was bloody chilly as the sun was setting.

Upland roads were wet here all day too but the SKS Longboards kept almost all of the water off me. I was riding through bigger and bigger puddles, faster and faster to see what happened. Eventually I did manage to splosh some water on my left foot, but it took some effort to do it. Excellent protection!



Sea of vapours said:


> For once, I have a gripe with the weather being better than forecast. It was predicted to cloud over from early afternoon - it didn't. Had I known that I'd have done my circuit the other way and avoided nearly 30km of low sunshine in exactly the wrong direction on the Hawes to Ingleton road. Ah well, my rear light was clearly competing well with the Sun as no-one drove into me :-)


I was discussing the low winter sun in another thread a few days ago. I think it was @si_c who pointed out that we can get low sun at any time of the year. The thing is - at other times of the year it doesn't hang about low in the sky all day. I was out for nearly 7 hours and the sun was always a problem every time that I turned towards it. Coupled with the wet roads reflecting the light, I was concerned about being run into, but I survived too!



Sea of vapours said:


> The really strange thing about today was how few cyclists I saw. A hundred kilometres of excellent roads / a bright, sunny day / not much wind / not even all that cold really / a weekend: where was everyone? Weird.


They were over here!  I must have seen about 50 cyclists today - much more than I normally would on that route. 7 or 8 female cyclists in total, which is also a bigger percentage than I normally see.

I had a rider do something today which someone did to me a couple of years back. I don't know if it was the same guy? The only explanation I have for it is that the rider was trying to assert his dominance over me; I can't think of any other reason ... I was plodding up a climb when he overtook me at speed. He was clearly very fit. I didn't mind him not speaking to me. What I objected to was him having over 3 metres of road space to use but he chose to overtake about 10 cms from my right elbow! I didn't hear him coming but then suddenly he was alongside me, before cutting in front. It wouldn't have taken much for him to have got tangled up with my elbow and knock me off my bike.

I seriously underestimated the severity of my route. I was expecting about 1,600 m of climbing but I did 1,250 m in the first 51 km and by the end I had done another 1,000 m. Some of the climbs were steep too. My legs feel a bit battered now!


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I saw a fair few riders out on Saturday. More than usual for Dec. While sitting on a stile munching peanut butter and marmite sandwiches I was asked twice if I needed any help.



If you're eating peanut butter mixed with marmite in a sandwich you probably do need help


----------



## Sbudge (10 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well done. I got my final metric century of the year in today too.
> 
> I was discussing the low winter sun in another thread a few days ago. I think it was @si_c who pointed out that we can get low sun at any time of the year. The thing is - at other times of the year it doesn't hang about low in the sky all day. I was out for nearly 7 hours and the sun was always a problem every time that I turned towards it. Coupled with the wet roads reflecting the light, I was concerned about being run into, but I survived too!



I agree with you about that light. Standing water and that low winter sun made riding really challenging at times yesterday. I always ride with photochromic glasses anyway which help a little.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Dec 2018)

Well done all, I didn't do mine on Saturday, didn't start the planned audax as forecast gales (actual gales and rain but it was the black circles saying 45-48mph winds that made me cautious), didn't want to be blown under a bus. So my last one still to do. But I don't have to because I'm out anyway, but that's not the point, is it?!


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Dec 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> But I don't have to because I'm out anyway, but that's not the point, is it?!



Not only that, but it's only twenty one days until you're 'not out' again


----------



## Sbudge (10 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Not only that, but it's only twenty one days until you're 'not out' again



Ah yes, that depressing moment when all your goals and totals reset to zero...and it's a cold January morning!


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Dec 2018)

Sbudge said:


> depressing moment when all your goals and totals reset to zero..



Ahhh...... but that is resolved by having goals, and hence totals, which are longer than a year. My _'century of metric centuries',_ for example, is eight years and four months long. Admittedly, I didn't think of it as a goal until yesterday but, having spotted it, it's firmly on my virtual list now.


----------



## si_c (10 Dec 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Ah yes, that depressing moment when all your goals and totals reset to zero...and it's a cold January morning!


I'm quite looking forward to it on the one hand as I've missed all of my goals for this year.


----------



## Sbudge (10 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ahhh...... but that is resolved by having goals, and hence totals, which are longer than a year. My _'century of metric centuries',_ for example, is eight years and four months long. Admittedly, I didn't think of it as a goal until yesterday but, having spotted it, it's firmly on my virtual list now.


Yep, I spotted that one too. Alas it will most likely coincide with the end of next year's metric century challenge anyway (assuming I do a similar number next year).


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Dec 2018)

I sacrificed clarity for brevity there. The _'century of metric centuries'_ is actually _'a century of consecutive months which include at least one metric century'_, so you can't count more than one a month and you can't miss a month. Hence it's eight years four months and missing a single month is a fail.

EDITED: changed 'can't do' to 'can't count' - it's 'at least one a month for a hundred, consecutive months'. Tricky, these definitions ...


----------



## Bazzer (10 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> I sacrificed clarity for brevity there. The _'century of metric centuries'_ is actually _'a century of consecutive months which include at least one metric century'_, so you can't count more than one a month and you can't miss a month. Hence it's eight years four months and missing a single month is a fail.
> 
> EDITED: changed 'can't do' to 'can't count' - it's 'at least one a month for a hundred, consecutive months'. Tricky, these definitions ...



No pressure then to continue. 

Having said that, I have sometimes dragged myself out of bed at silly-o-clock in order to fit one of the challenges I am in, with other commitments to save a fail. Which reminds me I have 21 days less commitments left to complete this challenge.


----------



## Fiona R (11 Dec 2018)

Bazzer said:


> No pressure then to continue.
> 
> Having said that, I have sometimes dragged myself out of bed at silly-o-clock in order to fit one of the challenges I am in, with other commitments to save a fail. Which reminds me I have 21 days less commitments left to complete this challenge.


You and me both.


Sea of vapours said:


> Not only that, but it's only twenty one days until you're 'not out' again


I know I'm not out until I'm out again but I am really fed up that I'm not coming to the conclusion of my third consecutive year of 100km, all for the sake of a few days as it was only a minorish injury just at the wrong point in the month. I'm only on 9 months and it seems such a long haul to get back to even two years. Really I should be looking at least at imperials, as everyone I know is on Rrty and that seems so much more worthy.

Lunatic imperials for me next year, possibly.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Lunatic imperials for me next year, possibly.


Me too (as well as the MCaMC) - see you '_on the other side_'!


----------



## Fiona R (11 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Me too (as well as the MCaMC) - see you '_on the other side_'!


I've been doing spreadsheets all day, acronyms are beyond me, please enlighten! Or should that be MCaHMC? Metric century and half metric century?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I've been doing spreadsheets all day, acronyms are beyond me, please enlighten! Or should that be MCaHMC? Metric century and half metric century?


Those spreadsheets must be really tiring - ha ha - the one we are talking about here, the *M*-etric *C*-entury *a M*-onth *C*-hallenge!


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Dec 2018)

Yay, another year in the bag with a tough and cold ride around the Surrey Hills. That's all 3 done and whilst I got pipped to the post by @13 rider I'm really pleased to have managed the triple, that was a proper challenge.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Dec 2018)

Congratulations!

Next year, you have the opportunity of the quadruple, achieved by simply adding in the Lunacy Challenge. And since you're already doing the Imperial Century Challenge there's really only one way to go, and that's directly to the next higher obvious target, that being 200km ..... Good luck with that then


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Next year, you have the opportunity of the quadruple, achieved by simply adding in the Lunacy Challenge. And since you're already doing the Imperial Century Challenge there's really only one way to go, and that's directly to the next higher obvious target, that being 200km ..... Good luck with that then



Now there's an idea. Maybe not a good one, but an idea none the less. I'll follow your lead


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Yay, another year in the bag with a tough and cold ride around the Surrey Hills. That's all 3 done and whilst I got pipped to the post by @13 rider I'm really pleased to have managed the triple, that was a proper challenge.


Well done @cosmicbike I now how tough the triple is good on you


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2018)

My metric century on Sunday started to revive a saddle sore that I developed riding the same bike in Wales earlier in the year. I use the same type of saddle on all of my bikes so it is a bit odd that it is just this bike causing the problem. It must be due to a subtle difference in riding position. I'll try adjusting the setup to be closer to that of my best bike.

I've stayed off the bike since Sunday (apart from a quick trip to the shops) to give my bum a chance to heal before my final required half-century ride of the year which I aim to tackle on Friday. I'll make sure that I get 50 km in, but if I feel comfortable then I'll do the extra distance to make it a 50-miler.


----------



## Bazzer (13 Dec 2018)

Having completed the weekly shop late this morning, it suddenly dawned on me that unless something unexpected happened with existing commitments, I was facing a challenge ride beginning at silly-o-clock, or it would have to be done 27/12 - 30/12, neither of which was an attractive option. So this lunchtime, with Mrs B out of the house for 2-3 hours, out came the bike.
Garmin claims an average of 5.5c, but the wind made it a lot colder and bloody hard work for almost all of the most exposed miles. (Crap route planning ). My body was OK thanks to the shop earlier in the day and feeling the bite of the wind and finger tips were (generally), only just the right of cool. The same however could not be said of my toes. Despite two pairs of socks, (albeit one thin pair), bootees and masking tape over ventilation holes on the soles, they were cold from 25 miles and they were just numb by the end of the ride. What I hadn't realised was just how cold they had got, until I had a lovely warm shower and then went through what felt like and eternity of  as the circulation gradually returned to them.
Still home safely and the challenge completed and with luck one further ride in before the end of the year.
I am hoping to be in the challenge for 2019, but whether I complete will be another matter, as apart from daily challenges, I suspect some hip surgery may be coming over the horizon.


----------



## Sbudge (17 Dec 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Having completed the weekly shop late this morning, it suddenly dawned on me that unless something unexpected happened with existing commitments, I was facing a challenge ride beginning at silly-o-clock, or it would have to be done 27/12 - 30/12, neither of which was an attractive option. So this lunchtime, with Mrs B out of the house for 2-3 hours, out came the bike.
> Garmin claims an average of 5.5c, but the wind made it a lot colder and bloody hard work for almost all of the most exposed miles. (Crap route planning ). My body was OK thanks to the shop earlier in the day and feeling the bite of the wind and finger tips were (generally), only just the right of cool. The same however could not be said of my toes. Despite two pairs of socks, (albeit one thin pair), bootees and masking tape over ventilation holes on the soles, they were cold from 25 miles and they were just numb by the end of the ride. What I hadn't realised was just how cold they had got, until I had a lovely warm shower and then went through what felt like and eternity of  as the circulation gradually returned to them.
> Still home safely and the challenge completed and with luck one further ride in before the end of the year.
> I am hoping to be in the challenge for 2019, but whether I complete will be another matter, as apart from daily challenges, I suspect some hip surgery may be coming over the horizon.



Get some of those disposal heat packs. For the really cold months popping one in each shoe/boot really helps. I find they last about 4 hours so long enough for the bulk of a metric century. They sell them (various brands) with hand versions (square) and foot versions (rounded). If you get the rounded versions they work just as well popped into the back of your gloves too on the *really* cold days. :-)


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Despite two pairs of socks, (albeit one thin pair), bootees and masking tape over ventilation holes on the soles, they were cold from 25 miles and they were just numb by the end of the ride. What I hadn't realised was just how cold they had got,





Sbudge said:


> Get some of those disposal heat packs.


 I use these when it's really cold (with winter boots, neoprene overshoes and mudguards) having suffered frost bite and frostnip in most of my toes bitd.
https://hothands.com/products/
I use the insoles (bought in a 10 pack) but maybe the toe ones would do.


----------



## Katherine (19 Dec 2018)

Well done @Dogtrousers for collating those!
And well done to everyone on completing the challenge!


----------



## steverob (19 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Figuring that lot out was very difficult due to the variety of posting styles. Most people add a post at the end. Two (@Sbudge and @steverob) add a single ride post at the end and edit the January post, and three (@13 rider, @StuartG, @gbs) editing the January post only as per the original instructions. Everyone else is adding new posts, except for that awkward bugger @Dogtrousers who not only adds new posts but deletes all previous posts.
> 
> Here's hoping for a bit more consistency in the 2019



We just like keeping you on your toes. Can't make it too easy!


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> It looks like we have 15 finishers so far, with two still out on the road
> 
> Congratulations to
> @Bazzer
> ...



Well done all. FWIW @Dogtrousers I have an Excel file running for 2018 that I used to keep track, but you beat me too it. Story of my life


----------



## Fiona R (19 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> It looks like we have 15 finishers so far, with two still out on the road
> 
> Congratulations to
> @Bazzer
> ...


Well done all, I crashed in Feb and smashed my face and finger, well cranky I was. Still needing to find the oomph to get December done and retain some cycling dignity.

I've been posting once per month and deleting previous posts too.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2018)

I've started a thread for 2019, roll up, roll up


----------



## Bazzer (19 Dec 2018)

Throws hat in ring.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can we not go back to everyone posting at the end of the thread? It's been a bit chaotic and hard to follow this year.



I agree, just didn't want to get shot down again like last year


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can we not go back to everyone posting at the end of the thread? It's been a bit chaotic and hard to follow this year.



Which way are you arguing, or requesting, there? The negative can be read either way equally easily. So, are you saying a) everyone should *only* post at the end of the thread, or b) we should *not* post at the end of the thread? (I assume it's (a) but thought I'd better check .... )


----------



## gbs (19 Dec 2018)

Job done, 114k today on a flat Thames valley route in near perfect conditions. However it felt v hard, indeed harder than any ride that I can recall this year. I also completed another challenge - 10,000k+ for the year. So I am feeling rather self satisfied - no doubt the club run on Saturday will give me another perspective.


----------



## Donger (19 Dec 2018)

Guess I'm in again next year. Don't want to end the streak at 48 months. I wonder if I can make it to 100?


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Which way are you arguing, or requesting, there? The negative can be read either way equally easily. So, are you saying a) everyone should *only* post at the end of the thread, or b) we should *not* post at the end of the thread? (I assume it's (a) but thought I'd better check .... )





Dogtrousers said:


> Hmmm. It is a bit ambiguous. Your interpretation is correct.
> 
> I meant "can't we go back to everyone posting at the end" as in "would this be impossible? I think it would be spiffing if we did"



Yes, option a, new post with all qualifying rides at the end of the thread. Keeps the thread alive, and lets us know when somebody has completed a qualifying ride.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Dec 2018)

In that case, how about changing the wording in that last bit in the recording thread to encourage people in that direction and explain why? As you say, it keeps the thread alive and maintains interest.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> In that case, how about changing the wording in that last bit in the recording thread to encourage people in that direction and explain why? As you say, it keeps the thread alive and maintains interest.



Good shout, and done


----------



## Fiona R (22 Dec 2018)

Failed 85km into 110km . Puncture and tyre too hard to get off, realised I had wrong size inner tube (23 for a 32), incompetence on the pump/canister front. general incompetence and had to make call of shame, luckily the OH had just walked through door from golf and came and got me. Other than that a very nice social Christmas ride round Somerset levels. So I have to try again, at least the 50km challenge is done!


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Dec 2018)

Due to a recurring ankle injury, I won't be able to complete a Dec 100km ride, I've been told not to over strain my ankle, so that is only 57 rides for me in this year's challenge.

Obviously, this means that I won't be competing in the 2019 challenge. 

Happy Cycling 2019.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Due to a recurring ankle injury, I won't be able to complete a Dec 100km ride, I've been told not to over strain my ankle, so that is only 57 rides for me in this year's challenge.
> 
> Obviously, this means that I won't be competing in the 2019 challenge.
> 
> Happy Cycling 2019.


Gutted for you . But long term recovery is more important . Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Due to a recurring ankle injury, I won't be able to complete a Dec 100km ride, I've been told not to over strain my ankle, so that is only 57 rides for me in this year's challenge.
> 
> Obviously, this means that I won't be competing in the 2019 challenge.
> 
> Happy Cycling 2019.



Can't give that a like, but @13 rider is right, long term is more important, and it's only a silly internet challenge (I've told myself that a few times this year....)


----------



## Bazzer (29 Dec 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Due to a recurring ankle injury, I won't be able to complete a Dec 100km ride, I've been told not to over strain my ankle, so that is only 57 rides for me in this year's challenge.
> 
> Obviously, this means that I won't be competing in the 2019 challenge.
> 
> Happy Cycling 2019.


After the rides you had accomplished, I'm so sorry for you.
Even if you can't do the MCAM challenge there is @ColinJ 's lunancy one and your circumstances sound like one of those for whom the challenge was made for.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2018)

Yes, it is a great shame, Guy.

Couldn't you rest for a month, then start again but reduce your challenges to nearer 12 metric centuries a year? Those extra 45 metric centuries must have been a big strain!


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Dec 2018)

Funnily, my ankle injury had nothing to do with cycling, it was caused whilst walking the White Horse trail near Silbury Hill, Wiltshire.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Obviously, this means that I won't be competing in the 2019 challenge.



That's a real shame but, as Colin says, can you not cut the sheer numbers down a bit, or in fact quite a lot? If January's really out then the Lunacy Challenge is most certainly the way to go


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Due to a recurring ankle injury, I won't be able to complete a Dec 100km ride, I've been told not to over strain my ankle, so that is only 57 rides for me in this year's challenge.
> 
> Obviously, this means that I won't be competing in the 2019 challenge.
> 
> Happy Cycling 2019.


Sorry to hear that. 
Hope you will be back on the bike soon!


----------



## Donger (29 Dec 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Due to a recurring ankle injury, I won't be able to complete a Dec 100km ride, I've been told not to over strain my ankle, so that is only 57 rides for me in this year's challenge.
> 
> Obviously, this means that I won't be competing in the 2019 challenge.
> 
> Happy Cycling 2019.


Gutted for you @GuyBoden. Wiped the floor with most of us, only to fall at the last. Let's hope you recover before the end of January and get back in the game. Excellent effort, 57 tons in a year. Chapeau.


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2018)

Done. An ethically lumpy 108km on Saturday, the weather wasn't as nice as it should have been but good to finish the year on a high. Only 11/12 with Feb down but honour done. Noble OH came too, he hadn't ridden in months, and the hills were in the loop over Mendip and in Radstock area, through Jack and Jill's Village Kilminster then home via Two Tunnels and B2B railway path. Except the bike path south of the Two Tunnels was shut for "shooting" so another dastardly hill at Wellow added in. Went out and got the mtb muddy yesterday too!


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Dec 2018)

I'm not wholly sure that 'unethically lumpy' is a thing  Unethically_ flat_ is perhaps. That looked like a rather good route and appropriately lumpy - then again, it is late December! 

Good luck next year. In fact, good luck next year to everyone having a go a the Metric Century a Month Challenge


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm not wholly sure that 'unethically lumpy' is a thing  Unethically_ flat_ is perhaps. That looked like a rather good route and appropriately lumpy - then again, it is late December!
> 
> Good luck next year. In fact, good luck next year to everyone having a go a the Metric Century a Month Challenge


Yeah ethically lumpy means honour done, not just an unethically flat one. Yes I know all of yours are lumpy to the moon and back!


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Dec 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Yeah ethically lumpy means honour done,



I misread that in the first place ;-) Honour done indeed


----------



## StuartG (2 Jan 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Yeah ethically lumpy means honour done, not just an unethically flat one.


Bah! Hills are a waste of space. I follow the traditions of our most glorious Victorian railway engineers (well - their lines or river valleys) to actually get somewhere without sounding like an old Pate with a leaking cylinder.

Does that mean I should replace my stars with a tarnished variant?


----------



## StuartG (2 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had most unethical run out the the Isle of Grain and back planned for New Years day. Unfortunately I spent new years eve and new years day in bed with gentleman's infulenza. But I'm still planning an unethical start to 2019 when I'm able.


Would that be an IC? Do you want unethical company (ride, not bed)? I'm nearby (Sydenham).


----------



## Fiona R (2 Jan 2019)

StuartG said:


> Bah! Hills are a waste of space. I follow the traditions of our most glorious Victorian railway engineers (well - their lines or river valleys) to actually get somewhere without sounding like an old Pate with a leaking cylinder.
> 
> Does that mean I should replace my stars with a tarnished variant?


 So our run on Sat was a lot of hills the first half to reach the flat engineered Two Tunnels and Bath to Bristol Railway paths. We hit Welford and OH was already muttering that we should be on the flat half by now, that was when we found the path was closed between Welford and Mitford due to a "shoot"  and had to do two more hills. my husband is an engineer.

I think oxidised iron stars could be a thing, a shabby chic 100km a month prize to appreciate the great engineers of efficiency.


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jan 2019)

I’m new to this challenge having done just the half century for the last two years and off the mark with a cold club ride into the Derbyshire Dales, a beautiful route with some challenging climbs in places. 

Had to cut the ride short though due to a family emergency so 16km less than originally planned but still over the line in what was otherwise a great ride with great company with sunny but cold weather to boot! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2059713822/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546781482

https://www.relive.cc/view/2059713822


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jan 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> Due to a recurring ankle injury, I won't be able to complete a Dec 100km ride, I've been told not to over strain my ankle, so that is only 57 rides for me in this year's challenge.
> 
> Obviously, this means that I won't be competing in the 2019 challenge.
> 
> Happy Cycling 2019.


Oh no! That's really rotten. I'm sorry. I can only wish you the speediest of recoveries!


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Jan 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> I’m new to this challenge having done just the half century for the last two years and off the mark with a cold club ride into the Derbyshire Dales, a beautiful route with some challenging climbs in places.
> 
> Had to cut the ride short though due to a family emergency so 16km less than originally planned but still over the line in what was otherwise a great ride with great company with sunny but cold weather to boot!
> 
> ...



Was hoping you would be having a go at this challenge Chris, you`ll smash it buddy


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Jan 2019)

Lilliburlero said:


> Was hoping you would be having a go at this challenge Chris, you`ll smash it buddy


Cheers mate! Hopefully we’ll get a few in together eh?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2019)

My January ride has been pencilled in for Friday. The forecast is currently looking okay so @Littgull and I are aiming to do a tour of the local hills without having to risk encountering any icy patches. I just plotted the route and it came in at 102 km. I guessed it would be just shy of 2,000 m of ascent but my software reckons it is nearer 2,300 m. I think the software usually overstates it by 10-15% so I'll see what my GPS makes of it.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jan 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> I’m new to this challenge having done just the half century for the last two years and off the mark with a cold club ride into the Derbyshire Dales, a beautiful route with some challenging climbs in places.
> 
> Had to cut the ride short though due to a family emergency so 16km less than originally planned but still over the line in what was otherwise a great ride with great company with sunny but cold weather to boot!
> 
> ...


Go for it Chris, it's a fun challenge.


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Jan 2019)

Thanks @Sbudge, looking back at last year only a couple of months let me down otherwise I’d have done it then too!


----------



## Fiona R (9 Jan 2019)

Account opened, glorious day if a tad cold. Up onto Mendips via Burrington Coombe, down to Glastonbury (not too many odd smells today!) Managed to miss Sweets Tearooms, but stopped at a lovely deli cafe in Wedmore. 5 of us so sociable.


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2019)

Can i play, First 100 done Yesterday.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2064136969


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> My January ride has been pencilled in for Friday. The forecast is currently looking okay so @Littgull and I are aiming to do a tour of the local hills without having to risk encountering any icy patches. I just plotted the route and it came in at 102 km. I guessed it would be just shy of 2,000 m of ascent but my software reckons it is nearer 2,300 m. I think the software usually overstates it by 10-15% so I'll see what my GPS makes of it.


Done!

We made a slight change to the route when we discovered that the cafe in Wilsden that we planned to go to was booked for a private function. We went instead to the cafe at Coldspring Mill in Cullingworth. I would definitely go there again.

The ride still came in at 102 km. My GPS tells me that we did 2,250 m of climbing and that is about what it felt like. Some of the climbs were a bit, er, tough!

I had inadvertently included a really nasty double whammy between Oakworth and Haworth Brow. The road plummets down into a valley from Oakworth and then immediately ramps back up Lord Lane to Haworth. Lord Lane got its name from the phrase uttered by the first cyclist who cycled up it ... "_Oh Lord, what have I done to deserve *THIS*!_" 







We plunged back down the side of the park in Haworth to the steam railway station and then attacked a 20% ramp back up to Haworth Brow and onwards to Black Moor.






No problem - it is bound to ease off round that bend ...






Oh - it didn't! 

My clot-battered body started to complain on this second ramp but I suddenly noticed that there was a fascinating flat parking area just off the road which needed to be examined more closely before I could proceed! 

I cycled into Bramble Close and examined some fine Yorkshire wheelie bins and parked vehicles ...






Brian asked what I was doing. "_A rest or arrest!_", I replied. "_A rest or a rest?_", he queried. "_No - a rest or arrest - a *cardiac *arrest!_", I joked.

I did a couple of loops of the car park and then reemerged onto Brow Rd to complete the ramp.






Ouch! 

It wasn't too cold and we only had a few short spells of mist and drizzle to contend with.

We did finish in the rush hour in the dark, which wasn't much fun, but overall another good day out on the bikes.


----------



## gbs (12 Jan 2019)

I hesitate to mention my almost flat ride today given the above 2000m+ vertical gain posted by Colin J - it must be those splemdid Campag Neutrons.

For me, 102k with just over 1000m of v gain; second 100k ride this month


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2019)

gbs said:


> I hesitate to mention my almost flat ride today given the above 2000m+ vertical gain posted by Colin J - it must be those splemdid Campag Neutrons.
> 
> For me, 102k with just over 1000m of v gain; second 100k ride this month


_I wish _- I was on my chunky cyclocross bike and could feel every extra kg!

I made the mistake of using those gbs-supplied Neutrons on my CAAD 5 best bike last winter and wore an alarming amount of the front rim away on salt and grit-covered roads - there is no option but to brake hard on those steep descents. It is strictly a fair-weather bike now. The disk brakes on the CX bike does away with the problem of rim wear and big mudguards keep 99% of the crud off me and the bike.


----------



## Fiona R (13 Jan 2019)

So the 100 on Wednesday was a bit of a try out for yesterday. Managed to complete the Chalke and Cheese 200km audax. Just. My first bash at any extensive night riding (except for local riding/commuting) which was inevitable given I only just got round in audax time. Somerset Wiltshire and Dorset finishing with a night ride up Cheddar Gorge, fortunately Wedmore to Cheddar and back to Bristol mostly on known roads. My first winter 200km, although warm for the time of year the very strong westerly was very taxing on the third long section from Broad Chalke to Wedmore. Feeling pretty pleased with myself. Scrape in at the back job, not a PBP contender!


----------



## Sbudge (14 Jan 2019)

OK, I'm off the mark for 2019 with a pretty windy but flat(ish) ride on Sunday. Due to poor planning in 2016 I didn't do a metric century in January of that year. Therefore this ride makes exactly 3 years of monthly centuries. :-)


----------



## Fiona R (14 Jan 2019)

Sbudge said:


> OK, I'm off the mark for 2019 with a pretty windy but flat(ish) ride on Sunday. Due to poor planning in 2016 I didn't do a metric century in January of that year. Therefore this ride makes exactly 3 years of monthly centuries. :-)


Brilliant achievement!! I'm STILL hacked off about February last year as I would have managed 36 months in Dec too but it's a long haul to get back up to those numbers now.


----------



## Sbudge (14 Jan 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Brilliant achievement!! I'm STILL hacked off about February last year as I would have managed 36 months in Dec too but it's a long haul to get back up to those numbers now.


Yes, that's the frustration with some of these challenges, one tricky month can wipe out years of effort...that's what made me do that idiotic (34 degree) desert ride last year. It was fun but in hindsight pretty daft and dangerous. (Of course I'm sure I'd do the same this year if required. :-) )


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2019)

I must be mad. Already done the half and imperial rides this month, and today is my sole day off work until Monday. So I went off and did the metric century No guarantees I'll manage the triple again this year, but I'll jolly well have a go


----------



## Fiona R (15 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I must be mad. Already done the half and imperial rides this month, and today is my sole day off work until Monday. So I went off and did the metric century No guarantees I'll manage the triple again this year, but I'll jolly well have a go


I hadn't thought to gloat over having done all three so far, normally I'm scraping in a 100km last possible day, new leaf and all that! Very well done.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I hadn't thought to gloat over having done all three so far, normally I'm scraping in a 100km last possible day, new leaf and all that! Very well done.



Certainly didn't plan to do it today, but looking at the weather for the rest of January when I'm off it looks like sleet/snow/rain and I don't like that much


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I must be mad. Already done the half and imperial rides this month, and today is my sole day off work until Monday. So I went off and did the metric century No guarantees I'll manage the triple again this year, but I'll jolly well have a go


I still have to do a metric century this month not sure if I'm up for the triple again .The legs can manage it but it seems like every ride is a challenge ride not sure I'm up for it again ? . But who knows ?


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> I still have to do a metric century this month not sure if I'm up for the triple again .The legs can manage it but it seems like every ride is a challenge ride not sure I'm up for it again ? . But who knows ?


You know you want to......


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Jan 2019)

My (first) metric 100 for January was round the Isle of Purbeck (Dorset). Rode right out to the edge of Poole Harbour at Arne, with a panoramic view across to Poole and round to Brownsea Island (of first ever scouting fame). Later, after riding through the Wych Farm oil wells (the oil being pumped up by 'nodding donkeys') and across the 'private' Rempstone Estate, the icing on the cake was the bonus of the Lulworth Ranges being shown as open (on the notice board in Corfe Castle, despite the internet 'notice' saying they were closed) so rode across them (much nicer than the main road from Corfe to Wareham).
While I'm on, I thought I share Velominati Rule #24 which is particularly applicable to this challenge. Pleased that nearly all participants are adherents. On the Imperial Century reporting thread I convert my rides to imperial measurements (miles and feet) out of respect for the challenge.
Rule #24

Speeds and distances shall be referred to and measured in kilometers (sic).
This includes while discussing cycling in the workplace with your non-cycling coworkers, serving to further mystify our sport in the web of their Neanderthalic cognitive capabilities. As the confused expression spreads across their unibrowed faces, casually mention your shaved legs. All of cycling’s monuments are measured in the metric system and as such the English system is forbidden.
ETA: There is one exception: the one cycling metric that should be in miles is the Eddington Number


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> ETA: There is one exception: the one cycling metric that should be in miles is the Eddington Number



Noooooo........ that makes it archaic as well as arcane. [My idea of] The sole exception is that imperial century rides should be referred to in miles and not have kilometres inelegantly imposed upon them.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Noooooo........ that makes it archaic as well as arcane. [My idea of] The sole exception is that imperial century rides should be referred to in miles and not have kilometres inelegantly imposed upon them.


I have inelegantly entered the first _Annual Lunacy Challenge_ with an attempt at 13 x 161 km (an imperial century plus 216.5 ft)!  

All of my maps use kms, my GPS devices are set to kms, and the rest of the rational world uses kms, so I am doing my best to stop converting back into miles. 

I was using miles for my entries on MyCyclingLog and often found myself doing awkward mental arithmetic at the end of rides trying to work out how many times to ride 'round the block' to complete the last mile!


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have inelegantly entered the first _Annual Lunacy Challenge_ with an attempt at 13 x 161 km



My solution to that conundrum was to select a Lunacy target of 150km. It just may be that some of my rides may marginally exceed your 161km target, but that will be _entirely_ coincidental and in no way related to those peculiar 'mile' things people speak of :-)


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2019)

Pah - I rejected that option on the grounds that ...




... I didn't think of it! 


At some point, after a few successful 150/161 km Lunacy Challenges, I suppose 200 km might start to seem possible? I could play the age card and say that I am getting a bit too old for that (63 this month! ), but I'm sure that it wouldn't be long before somebody came up with a list of 70+ year olds who complete audax RRTY ...


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nooo! There is so much fun to be had in subtly adjusting the "base" of Eddington.
> A quick dump of RWGPS data reveals
> If I take the base to be 10 metres of ascent, instead of miles, I find I have done 104 rides of at least 104 x 10m (ie 1040m) ascent.
> If I take 10 minutes I find I have done 47 rides of at least 47 x 10 min (7hr 50min) moving time (moving time being the only easily available time metric from RWGPS)
> ...



I can't match the distances of many here (and rarely get to do the full Imperial century) however I do agree on the fun of playing with my Eddingtons. During 2018 I managed 50 x 50km+ which seemed a particularly satisfying one.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> It pains me to agree with the Velominati nobbers but I do in this case.
> 
> Kilometres are faster. And a metric century is such a more civilised distance. I had to think long and hard before I decided to carry on with the ICaM challenge because for an old slow coach like me it wipes out a whole day.
> 
> ...


Kilometres are much more civilised, and for Eddington too. My lunacy I sat and debated, was going with 162km to make sure I was always past the 100 miles, but backtracked to 161 as it looked silly. A for Velominiati I absolutely hate the concept but many of the rules make sense except silly ones like socks. and shoe colour. And...

Anyhow my blogger header is *"I ride a bike, I am a cyclist. Adhere to Velominati rules #5 #6 #9 #10 #24 on my terms. 0-200 in 2 years...onwards and upwards."* But I'd have to go and look them all up to remember what they are! No longer allowed to drive so no car of my own so should my bikes be worth £1000s or pennies?

From http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#24 Getting hacked off with #10 it does not seem I am ever going to get faster!

Rule #5 //

Harden The F**k Up.

Rule #6 // Free your mind and your legs will follow.
Your mind is your worst enemy. Do all your thinking before you start riding your bike. Once the pedals start to turn, wrap yourself in the sensations of the ride – the smell of the air, the sound of the tires, the feeling of flight as the bicycle rolls over the road.

Rule #9 // If you are out riding in bad weather, it means you are a badass. Period.
Fair-weather riding is a luxury reserved for Sunday afternoons and wide boulevards. Those who ride in foul weather – be it cold, wet, or inordinately hot – are members of a special club of riders who, on the morning of a big ride, pull back the curtain to check the weather and, upon seeing rain falling from the skies, allow a wry smile to spread across their face. This is a rider who loves the work.

Rule #10 // It never gets easier, you just go faster.
As this famous quote by Greg LeMan tells us, training, climbing, and racing is hard. It stays hard. To put it another way, per Greg Henderson: “Training is like fighting with a gorilla. You don’t stop when you’re tired. You stop when the gorilla is tired.” Sur La Plaque, farktards.4

Rule #24 // Speeds and distances shall be referred to and measured in kilometers.
This includes while discussing cycling in the workplace with your non-cycling coworkers, serving to further mystify our sport in the web of their Neanderthalic cognitive capabilities. As the confused expression spreads across their unibrowed faces, casually mention your shaved legs. All of cycling’s monuments are measured in the metric system and as such the English system is forbidden.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I go further. But I never get faster.
> 
> I wish I did, but I'm forever stuck at around 20km/h. Less for hilly routes. A lot less for very hilly routes. A bit more for flat routes. An extra bit more for flat routes with roaring tailwind.


You and me the same!! Totally stuck at the 20km/h I just keep on grinding away.

Should be an amendment: 
Rule #10 It never gets easier you just go further. Faster is only in your dreams.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just been browsing through my Ride With GPS records. The ride I did yesterday is, more or less, a regular route of mine.
> 
> I have a correction to the rule: _"It doesn't get easier. But you do get a bit slower"._


I have got slower, partly due to age, partly due to residual damage from illness in 2012/2013, but probably mainly due to the fact that I am only riding 5,600 - 6,400 kms (3,500 - 4,000 miles) a year these days as opposed to the 5,000+ that I did at one time.

I enjoy my riding but I would like to get faster so I can slow down again when I am in my 70s/80s but still be doing the speed I am doing now, in my 60s!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Ok then I'm in then 73 miler this morning I may regret going for the triple again


----------



## Fiona R (20 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Ok then I'm in then 73 miler this morning I may regret going for the triple again


I might regret going for it for the first time 

As for 73 miler Rule #24 I'll say no more


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> How intriguing. What does that mean? Is it some kind of obscure measurement of distance?


For the last 2 year I have completed the half century,Metric century and the imperial century challenges without cross posting any rides so 3 seperate rides


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was referring to the discussions about rule 24 just up thread.
> I do the same no-cross-posting thing, but only with the century challenges.


I measure my rides in miles so this is the 62.14 mile challenge


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Ok then I'm in then 73 miler this morning I may regret going for the triple again



You've only got yourself to blame, I seem to recall it being your idea in the first place


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> You've only got yourself to blame, I seem to recall it being your idea in the first place


Yes you have me there


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jan 2019)

Left it a bit late, but January done and dusted today.


----------



## Osprey (26 Jan 2019)

January's 100km completed so count me in for another crack.


----------



## Fiona R (28 Jan 2019)

Had a lovely time on Saturday, the Jack and Grace 100km audax from Bristol up through the flatlands of Gloucestershire and looping back to Bristol.

It wasn't icy, it rained a bit, everyone was covered in c**p (major mudguard post started up on AUK Facebook page  as a result) and the usual stiff headwind home. Rode with a group I hadn't seen for a while which was lovely, husband blew his sidewall out three quarters of the way that not even a gel wrapper would hold, fortunately fairly near Cam station so it took him longer to get back to arrivée than me via foot/train/uber/car to pick up bike from Cam as no lock so bike would have walked from Parkway, and back to Almondsbury where I was well settled in with Stowfords at the pub.) 

Proper audacious audax, quite pleased with January. So far I'm comfortably in in all three challenges with separate qualifying rides, with a lunatic back up too


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well done! You put me to shame.
> 
> I was booked in for an audacious audax on Saturday. Unfortunately as I'd already done my 100k and 100 miles for Jan, and I had a load of jobs to get done I wasn't feeling audacious enough to get up before 5am to get the train to the start. I made do with a some un-audacious hill repeats instead.


Yes - well done!

You are lucky that you have the option of catching trains on Saturdays - our Saturday service has been trashed for months by the Northern rail strikes. My regular riding partner @Littgull no longer drives so we can only currently do long Saturday rides starting from home. (No - we are _not _going to catch a train to somewhere else on a Friday and stop over, before anyone suggests that! )

PS Correction - I have had a few lifts from @Oldfentiger to distant ride HQs, but otherwise such Saturday rides are not on.


----------



## Fiona R (28 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well done! You put me to shame.
> 
> I was booked in for an audacious audax on Saturday. Unfortunately as I'd already done my 100k and 100 miles for Jan, and I had a load of jobs to get done I wasn't feeling audacious enough to get up before 5am to get the train to the start. I made do with a some un-audacious hill repeats instead.


OH would have happily not done it, but rarely ride with him so he had no idea that I have more than enough rides for challenges and I didn't need it for my gran Fondo, he knows I have aimed for 100km per month for last three years on Strava, just the one month I missed. Very fortunate that we were only a mile from a station when he needed it due to tyre, no point in me costing an extra ticket was there?! I'm no l;onger allowed to drive so I couldn't just retrieve him with the car after


----------



## gbs (7 Feb 2019)

Another 100k ride yesterday. Nothing exceptional to report other than coffee and cake at 95k was needed and enjoyed and CRAMP, for the first time ever. Just a twinge in the last few hundred metres and then, after some stretching and at least 30 mins after the ride was completed, disabling cramp in both legs - so severe that I couldn't get up from the exercise mat for at least 5 minutes. I was riding the Croix de Fer, the heaviest of my bikes, but I doubt that was the cause - I did several rides of 85k or so last year on that bike without discomfort; my position was unchanged; I was by the usual advice under-hydrated but that is normal (for me).

I will research further. Meanwhile comments please - what are the antidotes?


----------



## Fiona R (7 Feb 2019)

gbs said:


> Another 100k ride yesterday. Nothing exceptional to report other than coffee and cake at 95k was needed and enjoyed and CRAMP, for the first time ever. Just a twinge in the last few hundred metres and then, after some stretching and at least 30 mins after the ride was completed, disabling cramp in both legs - so severe that i couldn't get up from the exercise mat for at least 5 minutes. I was riding the Croix de Fer, the heaviest of my bikes, but I doubt that was the cause - I did several rides of 85k or so last year on that bike without discomfort; my position was unchanged; I was by the usual advice under-hydrated but that is normal (for me).
> 
> I will research further. Meanwhile comments please - what are the antidotes?


drink....drink drink....high 5 tabs in drink...keep drinking. So many guys I ride with barely drink one bottle in 100km, I often get through two in 50 in winter even. Also drink copiously the days before, apparently your body adapts so you won't be continuously stopping for hedge breaks if you get used to drinking lots.


----------



## Sbudge (11 Feb 2019)

February done, that was pretty grim though. The forecast was for brisk (20mph+) winds all day so, with great cunning, I carefully planned a route that avoided roads/traffic as much as possible and was headwind out, tailwind back.

Turned out I was pretty daft. The promised headwinds were certainly there but as soon as I reached halfway they dropped to nothing so no tailwind home. 
My careful choice of canal and river paths also didn't take into account the weeks of wet weather so it was 6 hours of mud and puddles (at least until I finally got onto some roads towards the end). OK, grumbling over. :-)


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2019)

Sbudge said:


> February done, that was pretty grim though. The forecast was for brisk (20mph+) winds all day so, with great cunning, I carefully planned a route that avoided roads/traffic as much as possible and was headwind out, tailwind back.
> 
> Turned out I was pretty daft. The promised headwinds were certainly there but as soon as I reached halfway they dropped to nothing so no tailwind home.
> My careful choice of canal and river paths also didn't take into account the weeks of wet weather so it was 6 hours of mud and puddles (at least until I finally got onto some roads towards the end). OK, grumbling over. :-)



You should have said you were out my way, I'd have put the kettle on (you were about 1 miles from my door when you paused for a photo at Staines Bridge. Mind you, I was out doing my metric century today too...


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2019)

February done with a very lumpy ride out to the Surrey Hills. Some of the roads were better suited to MTB's, but the Van Nic coped admirably. Pleased to say I didn't stop, or walk up any of the hills.
106km with 1468m of up-ness. Probably my slowest one to date too....


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Feb 2019)

February done with a complete tour through and around the Forest of Bowland. Lovely day and lots of sheep fettling going on; I encountered a new record, for me anyway, of four flocks of sheep being moved along roads from assorted sheep fettling stations to fields, or vice versa. 

That's now fifty contiguous months of at least one 100+ km audax AAA ride per month. The prospect, or vague intent anyway, of getting to a hundred seems somewhat daunting (unlike the first fifty, which wasn't daunting at all since I didn't think of it when I started....).


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2019)

Yes, it was a nice day today so I went out and did a 1.00 km ride - note the decimal point! I still have a cold and feel wobbly so it wouldn't have been sensible to do much. I just nipped down to the railway station for today's Metro and then limped home to sip hot coffee while doing its cryptic crossword puzzle.

The cold has moved on to phase 3 now (phase 1 being shivering and headaches, phase 2 being the streaming nose) - a cough like someone who has smoked 40 Woodbines a day for 70 years, which wouldn't be surprising if I were 85 and _had_, but I am 63 and_ haven't_!

Fingers crossed for a recovery in time to do a planned 100 km ride on the 21st to avoid an end-of-Feb panic.


----------



## Sbudge (12 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> You should have said you were out my way, I'd have put the kettle on (you were about 1 miles from my door when you paused for a photo at Staines Bridge. Mind you, I was out doing my metric century today too...



I could have done with a cuppa that day too! When are you coming out to the Chilterns? We've hills there and cake!


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Feb 2019)

Sbudge said:


> I could have done with a cuppa that day too! When are you coming out to the Chilterns? We've hills there and cake!


Funny you should say that. I have a copy of the GPX from an Evans Ride It event which starts in Windsor and goes out to Watlington/Aston Rowant which I'm keeping for an imperial century. It's 75 miles, but by the time I get to the start and home I can stretch it a bit.


----------



## Sbudge (14 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Funny you should say that. I have a copy of the GPX from an Evans Ride It event which starts in Windsor and goes out to Watlington/Aston Rowant which I'm keeping for an imperial century. It's 75 miles, but by the time I get to the start and home I can stretch it a bit.


Could be a very nice ride, of course they won't have included some of the more *interesting* hills like Grey's or Colstrope but a little tweaking could soon fix that.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Feb 2019)

Febs done a 73 miler to grab a veloviewer square I had missed on last month's ride . What great weather for Feb


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Feb 2019)

Feb done. 

A 77 mile loop over to Cafe Ventoux only to find out it was closed! 

“Shall we stop half way to Ventoux for a cheeky coffee? I know just the place,” will said.

And that was closed too! 

So, after 50 miles and going 15 miles off course we settled for a Caffè Nero stop in Melton Mowbray town centre, sitting outside in the cool weather with the bikes sipping on coffee and only eating a Millionaire Shortbread watching the world go by. This was after Will getting a puncture en route to Melton and Gaz trying his damndest to put full pressure back in the tyre with just my hand pump!!

The sun never fully materialised which made for cool conditions until early afternoon by which time we were nearly back anyway.

77.5 miles/124.72km in just shy of 5 hours.

Despite all the mishaps it was a good laugh nonetheless and what these rides are really all about! 










D’oh!




Feeling strong! 




Whoops




“How do I use these?”




“Take the summer bike,”they said, “it’ll be dry,” they said!




Summary


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Feb 2019)

February done today. Very stiff legs for some reason....


----------



## Sbudge (17 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Feb done. My annual visit to the world of Sportives, with the Hell of the Ashdown (extremely hilly 100k). I started early, so my day consisted of being repeatedly overtaken by ludicrously fast people wearing Rapha. I'd be grinding up a hill in survival mode breathing heavily and riders would cruise effortlessly past chatting casually.
> 
> As with audaxes, I didn't stop (I don't get punctures, I don't stop to pee, I don't faff around, I ride solo so I never stop to wait for anyone) so sometimes I'd leapfrog a group and be casually passed by the same set of riders several times.
> 
> It took me 40 minutes longer than last year. But on the positive side, I didn't have to walk up Hogtrough Hill ... but some riders did.


Hogtrough is a nice hill, did it last year. Just the right balance of length and gradient. :-)


----------



## Sbudge (18 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> It always comes very late in my rides, when I'm shagged. Today I was weaving all over the shop and puffing like Thomas the Tank engine. Several Rafa boys and girls cruised by, but several were walking.



To date I've never had to walk a hill...though frequently it would be quicker!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to RideWithGPS I've been up Hogtrough 23 times. I think yesterday was probably my slowest non-walking one.
> 
> *It doesn't get easier. You just get a bit slower.*


Unless one started off as an Olympic gold medal winner or world record holder, then there is always room for improvement! 

I am certainly climbing better now than I did 10 years ago. Mind you, I weigh 25-30 kg less now than I did then.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to RideWithGPS I've been up Hogtrough 23 times. I think yesterday was probably my slowest non-walking one.
> 
> It doesn't get easier. You just get a bit slower.



That prompted me to look at which hills I've done most often. Perhaps unsurprisingly it's Swain's Lane (45 times) as I can do that with a slight detour as part of my commute home. Out in the Chilterns it's Whiteleaf (32 times) that gets the nod.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> And there's always room to set a few Personal Worsts too.
> 
> I managed a Personal Worst up Kidd's Hill on Saturday.


That's also true... I have lungs full of (residual) lurgy at the moment so my hardest rides for 2 weeks have been slow, flat 3 km ones!


----------



## steverob (18 Feb 2019)

Sbudge said:


> That prompted me to look at which hills I've done most often. Perhaps unsurprisingly it's Swain's Lane (45 times) as I can do that with a slight detour as part of my commute home. Out in the Chilterns it's Whiteleaf (32 times) that gets the nod.


If I only count those climbs that have actually been categorised on Strava, rather than anything *I* think is a hill (but most people would just call glorified speed bumps!), then my most frequent climbs are the one up to Wendover Woods (22 attempts), over Ivinghoe Beacon (17) and up Wigan's Lane (11) - all classic Chilterns climbs.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2019)

steverob said:


> If I only count those climbs that have actually been categorised on Strava, rather than anything *I* think is a hill (but most people would just call glorified speed bumps!), then my most frequent climbs are the one up to Wendover Woods (22 attempts), over Ivinghoe Beacon (17) and up Wigan's Lane (11) - all classic Chilterns climbs.


I wonder how many times I have done this one over the past 30 years...?!











(The sign is correct - the little downhill blips shown on that profile do not actually exist. The road is slowly climbing up the edge of a steep hillside in several places so a very slight lateral discrepancy makes the mapping software think I am riding up the stream below!)

PS I would be very surprised if I tackle it less than 20 times in a typical year so that probably means I have done it many hundreds of times!


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Feb 2019)

Only just noticed @Rob and Alison seem to be doing the challenge on a tandem, fair play


----------



## Sbudge (19 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Only just noticed @Rob and Alison seem to be doing the challenge on a tandem, fair play


That's brilliant...but does it mean they need to do two per month?


----------



## Sbudge (19 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I wonder how many times I have done this one over the past 30 years...?!
> 
> View attachment 453245
> 
> ...


I'm very jealous!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2019)

Sbudge said:


> I'm very jealous!


For a non-climber like me it is almost perfect. It only averages about 3.4%, though there is a steeper section in the middle at about 8% but that is only a few hundred metres long. I can get up the climb on my singlespeed bike so that give you an idea of how easy it is. 

Most of it is just steep enough that you know you are climbing but not steep enough to hurt unless...

You really go for it. Fit riders do it in less than 20 minutes Very fit, more like 15 minutes. Rumour has it that Wiggo did it in about 13 minutes when training for the time the TdF went up it! My PB is about 24 minutes and I aspire to 20 but I don't know if my body can take that level of effort any more.
You get a bad headwind. The top 4 kms are exposed moorland and there is normally a cross-headwind from the right. It is often not much more than a nagging breeze, but is occasionally hellish. One time it took me over an hour to get to the summit!


----------



## Rob and Alison (19 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Only just noticed @Rob and Alison seem to be doing the challenge on a tandem, fair play



Ah, that wasn't really intentional, but as you have pointed it out I guess we will have to now. 

We did actually manage a solo 100km ride in January too, with Stig our Border Terrier, but didn't get round to posting it to the thread, and it is very doubtful that we will get him out for that distance every month - he can stick to the half century challenge.

Maybe we will manage a solo and a tandem 100km each month, but don't hold us to that one!


----------



## Sbudge (20 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> For a non-climber like me it is almost perfect. It only averages about 3.4%, though there is a steeper section in the middle at about 8% but that is only a few hundred metres long. I can get up the climb on my singlespeed bike so that give you an idea of how easy it is.
> 
> Most of it is just steep enough that you know you are climbing but not steep enough to hurt unless...
> 
> ...



Reminds me of Mt. Teide in Tenerife. Uphill, non-stop, for 40km at a pretty steady 6%. Never passed 8% but never flat either. I only got a chance to do it once but it was wonderful. I got passed by a couple of pros doing winter training, I might as well have been standing still. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2019)

Sbudge said:


> Reminds me of Mt. Teide in Tenerife. Uphill, non-stop, for 40km at a pretty steady 6%. Never passed 8% but never flat either. I only got a chance to do it once but it was wonderful. I got passed by a couple of pros doing winter training, I might as well have been standing still. :-)


A friend of mine lived on Tenerife, near the airport on the south side. He used to ride up Teide about once a month, and said similar things about it. I never got out there to visit him and he is living back in Yorkshire so I won't be going now.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Feb 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> *January*: 1 Point


Detail?


Ice2911 said:


> 17th Feb 100km loop from m Norwich to Loddon and back.


No January ride shown on that post.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...-100km-a-month-challenge.243509/#post-5474775


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2019)

I'm busy tomorrow and my sister is visiting on Thursday so that only leaves Tuesday and Wednesday for me to get metric and half-metric centuries in for February. Fortunately, the forecast looks good for both days.

I don't like leaving the rides this late, but illness nobbled me this month.

I've chosen an easy route for the metric century. It only has about 1,500 m of ascent rather than the 2,000+ m typical for my 100 km rides round here. Similarly, the 50 km ride will only have about 800 m rather than 1,000+ m. A normal degree of Yorks/Lancs lumpiness will be restored in March!


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2019)

February metric 100km officially done. so all three challenges have at least one separate ride still. Plus lunacy.

What a glorious weekend, crackers/perfect weather. My 200km this month was the new Gospel Pass/Efenegyl 200 Audax on Saturday from Filton/Bristol (as opposed to the 150km version from Chepstow next weekend that I have done twice before) I had made myself do a DIY 200 two weeks ago so my imperial did have a ride already, so this one is my 100 metric as if the weather had been at all risky, or I had not made it, I would have been down and out of imperial. 

The route looped south after the bridge to Caerleon/Usk/Hay on Wye but after having to cross bridge on southbound side due to north side being shut) I managed to get wrong exit at roundabout as pack just about disappeared, thinking Garmin was lagging on it's "off course" statement. Got mostly down the hill to Chepstow/Budgens and realised the trace was the return route. Some other idiot working from paper route followed me. Added 5km/15minutes and 150m extra climbing. Duh!! Basically on my own all day, seeing the same groups at the controls but on my own on the road. Control;s were quite hard to find but the fast lot generally cleared so by riding solo cut faff time, ate enough and was fine up Gospel from Hay and the descent was a dream. 

So much better on my new bike, that I have been accused of wearing out too quickly. Chunky 32 touring tyres and disc brakes. However, I also went out for a stretch on Sunday to Bath (just flat 60km) and pumped the tyres up, they were on 40. I think Gospel would have been a tad easier at 80, I had deliberately left them soft but I think a tad too soft, the ascent seemed harder even though ideal conditions but at least I made it in one go! 

So everything marvellous and 75% done by Abergavenny left control 16.45 knowing light would run out totally by 6. Raglan then the drag back to Chepstow but a nightmare route hanger left off the main road that was pitch black, vertical, grass/gravel track and no way could I ride it so I hiked the lot. I was fairly sure I could have stayed on the main road long drag hill as per the 150 but not totally sure the route was exactly the same after. so I followed official route, lost a good half hour plus. Heard owls. Absolutely no way could I get this far and give in now.

Eventually back to the Budgens I should not have visited this morning back up t'hill and over bridge, another audax rider caught me and he very kindly stayed with me to the end, I wasn't sure about getting the diversion right and not ending up on the motorway in the dark. Once past the big roundabouts I guided him back to The Swan (8pm/10 hours riding time for me) as his Garmin had failed earlier in the day and he was doing it via paper. I missed a turn and after interminable hills suddenly we were opposite the pub. What a relief. This 200 lark is not getting any easier! I don't get faster hopefully eventually I'll have fewer stupid mistakes!

it was Feb last year I broke my 25 month 100km streak (the bloodied smashed face pics came up on Amazon ), so back to 12 in a row now.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Feb 2019)

Should have worn shorts ... very nearly did ... but I wimped out on that 'just in case'. Result: decidedly too warm on the upward bits; comfy on the downward bits. This faux-summer thing is tricky on longish rides!

That's February's metric century thoroughly done anyway, and on a route I'd not remotely consider suitable for 'winter' usually. Today would have been a very fine day for May, or indeed practically any month in spring / summer. That route was winter-unsuitable, at least for me, in just about every respect (length, steepness, altitude, number of sizeable chunks of landscape to surmount), yet this peculiar weather made it perfectly tolerable. Admittedly, I had to abandon the briefly-held thought of extending it for a 150km Lunacy Challenge starter ride since I'd have run out of daylight; you don't' get that in May/June.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Feb 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> *JANUARY*
> 
> *6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point
> *
> ...





Ajax Bay said:


> Detail?
> No January ride shown on that post.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...-100km-a-month-challenge.243509/#post-5474775



That do?


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Feb 2019)

@Ajax Bay is, I'm fairly sure, referring to this part of the posting guidelines at the top of the _'only for posting rides; this is not the chatzone'_ thread:


cosmicbike said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2019 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._


i.e. After various protracted discussions over the last few years, just adding a new post each time you add a ride, with the new ride appended to the previous ones, makes for a more informative and involving overall thread. We tried all sorts of other things and the thread was a) somewhat fractious, b) a bit dead! 

If I'm misinterpreting then I'm sure Ajax Bay will correct me in due course


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Feb 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> @Ajax Bay is, I'm fairly sure, referring to this part of the posting guidelines at the top of the _'only for posting rides; this is not the chatzone'_ thread:
> 
> i.e. After various protracted discussions over the last few years, just adding a new post each time you add a ride, with the new ride appended to the previous ones, makes for a more informative and involving overall thread. We tried all sorts of other things and the thread was a) somewhat fractious, b) a bit dead!
> 
> If I'm misinterpreting then I'm sure Ajax Bay will correct me in due course



Possibly so, but I’m new to this particular challenge having only done the 50k one for the last couple of years so still learning the etiquette. 

If details of January were required then all anyone had to do was scroll back and they would have seen it was already there.

Not appreciative of the tone of that message either.


----------



## Donger (25 Feb 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Possibly so, but I’m new to this particular challenge having only done the 50k one for the last couple of years so still learning the etiquette.
> 
> If details of January were required then all anyone had to do was scroll back and they would have seen it was already there.
> 
> Not appreciative of the tone of that message either.


Don't worry about it Chris. I'm sure you just got the whole of last year's protracted debate boiled down into one message! The real point here is that a couple of years back all the posts included a cumulative list of all rides so far, and it gave us all an at-a-glance snapshot of how everyone was getting on .... without needing to search several pages for other posts. I agree it was a positive step to going back to that. I like seeing who is still in and what mix of rides everyone has been doing. I shall look forward to seeing your posts every month too. The more of us keeping it up, the merrier. Keep going and you won't regret it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Feb 2019)

Donger said:


> Don't worry about it Chris. I'm sure you just got the whole of last year's protracted debate boiled down into one message! The real point here is that a couple of years back all the posts included a cumulative list of all rides so far, and it gave us all an at-a-glance snapshot of how everyone was getting on .... without needing to search several pages for other posts. I agree it was a positive step to going back to that. I like seeing who is still in and what mix of rides everyone has been doing. I shall look forward to seeing your posts every month too. The more of us keeping it up, the merrier. Keep going and you won't regret it.



It’s not an issue to reformat my postings, I shall bear that in mind going forward. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Feb 2019)

@Chris Doyle - I didn't want to say "you need to do it this way" so I tried to just point out what we'd been asked/agreed to do. I had scrolled back to find the January rides of you and @Ice2911 (he of LeJoG fame) - welcome to both of you to the challenge - to see what you did in January.
Each of the monthly challenges run it a different way - I just copied those that were there before me - I commend that as an approach (btw I note that @ColinJ 's post was #2000 in this thread). I try to keep each ride on one line; I commend this as good practice: it keeps the post length down and readable later in the year.
@Sea of vapours inferred my motive and interpreted it accurately: perhaps I was too cryptic. Though I cannot see (after examining it 3 times) what element of @Sea of vapours post could possibly have sparked a 'I don't like that tone' message - please be slow to reach for the pump.


Donger said:


> it gave us all an at-a-glance snapshot of how everyone was getting on .... without needing to search several pages for other posts. . . . I like seeing who is still in and what mix of rides everyone has been doing. I shall look forward to seeing your posts every month too.


@Donger has 'donged' the nail on the head - my sentiments entirely.
My ride on Sunday was my first in Leicestershire/Rutland - though I did have an excellent wheel to follow (most of the time) - my daughter's.


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Feb 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> @Chris Doyle - I didn't want to say "you need to do it this way" so I tried to just point out what we'd been asked/agreed to do. I had scrolled back to find the January rides of you and @Ice2911 (he of LeJoG fame) - welcome to both of you to the challenge - to see what you did in January.
> Each of the monthly challenges run it a different way - I just copied those that were there before me - I commend that as an approach (btw I note that @ColinJ 's post was #2000 in this thread). I try to keep each ride on one line; I commend this as good practice: it keeps the post length down and readable later in the year.
> @Sea of vapours inferred my motive and interpreted it accurately: perhaps I was too cryptic. Though I cannot see (after examining it 3 times) what element of @Sea of vapours post could possibly have sparked a 'I don't like that tone' message - please be slow to reach for the pump.
> 
> ...



Roger roger, it was just a breakdown in communication. As mentioned before, I can reformat the posts going forward to suit.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> 24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
> 
> 13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
> 15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth


Just noticed your ride on the 24th , Familiar roads to us Leicestershire Ccer the vale of Belvior has some lovely roads hope you enjoyed the change over scenery


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> your ride on the 24th , Familiar roads to us Leicestershire Ccer the vale of Belvoir has some lovely roads hope you enjoyed the change over scenery


I did enjoy the roads - you are lucky - in a different way to Devon (less than 800m in 120k! but it wasn't (and never seemed) flat). Despite the forecast for the mist to burn off by 11 it stayed around: we had a short stretch in the sunshine around Burrough but then back into the mist till the (in third wheel) bash down the cyclepath alongside the A1 and subsequently the climb up past Belvoir Castle when the sun came out and into our faces. The section going north (Great Dalby to Newark) had the underlying motivation of offering a recce for our Easter Arrow route (Somerset to York). I did Naseby to north of Market Harborough the day before.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> I did enjoy the roads - you are lucky - in a different way to Devon (less than 800m in 120k! but it wasn't (and never seemed) flat). Despite the forecast for the mist to burn off by 11 it stayed around: we had a short stretch in the sunshine around Burrough but then back into the mist till the (in third wheel) bash down the cyclepath alongside the A1 and subsequently the climb up past Belvoir Castle when the sun came out and into our faces. The section going north (Great Dalby to Newark) had the underlying motivation of offering a recce for our Easter Arrow route (Somerset to York). I did Naseby to north of Market Harborough the day before.


I came up Burrough hill and followed your route to great dalby on the same day I also had a day of mist ,no mist ,mist then glorious sunshine


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2019)

Okay, that's my February ride done!


----------



## Littgull (26 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, that's my February ride done!


Good stuff, Colin. Glad you got a good ride in after your recent illness. Enjoyed the pics and reading your ride report.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

Bit late in contributing to the Metric 100 thread, but as I do a metric ton most months, I thought I'd make sure I'd start, so I do one EVERY month 

January's Metric Century was on my first Forum Sunday Ride around London. I parked in Enfield, rode to Hyde Park Corner for the start, then back to the car afterwards. 






Fun ride, meeting several CC members. 


Today, just sneaking the February 100 km in, was a solo ride to Northampton Station to catch the train to Berkhampstead so I could ride back home..






106 km, in glorious 


Looking forward to the March Metric ton already..


----------



## Bazzer (28 Feb 2019)

Apologies for the late posting but life of late has been chaotic.
The Garmin low battery warning came on after a few miles and switched off at 80 kms, so had to add a route I know is 14-15 miles, but have shown the minimum.


----------



## iandg (28 Feb 2019)

I've tackled the 50km challenge over the last 2 years and as part of this year's rides I completed a 100km ride in February. Got Audax events entered over the next 4 months so I've 'kicked off' a 100km challenge with my February 100km ride.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Mar 2019)

March done.

Retraced the GCN epic ride in Estepona, Costa Del Sol. Set off just before 8am and back for 5pm, 11,700ft of climbing in 85 miles dead which, for me at least, is pretty epic! 

Off for a pint now.....
https://strava.app.link/yjgBa53WHU


----------



## Sbudge (4 Mar 2019)

First metric century in nearly a month (work, cold and weather) and my first one on the new steel bike. The bike is lovely but strewth that was a tough ride! A combination of headwinds, a lingering cold and general lack of fitness meant my average HR for a 5 hour ride was a bit silly. I was a complete zombie the rest of the day. Still, March is done and I'm definitely looking forward to my next ride on 'Aurora'.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Mar 2019)

Squeezed another point in as part of the last day of my Spanish adventure, this time a ride down to Gibraltar and a climb up the rock. 

Pan flat going there, some well made cycle paths too which took us off the busier roads. Had a couple of cheeky coffee stops along the way- both less than 10 euros for six drinks- then made our way over “La Linea” and into the warmest part of the UK!!

We decided to get the rock climb done first before eating and we all set off knowing what was awaiting us! 

I can honestly say that is the single handedly most brutal climb I have ever done but somehow I managed to get up it! I was told it got up to 33% in places- all I knew was it was bloody steep! 

A steady descent back down ensued as there were a lot of walkers and we stopped off in the main square for nibbles before limbering up for a 30 mile motorway leg stretcher back to the digs in estepona.

It’s been a great adventure out in Spain on my first ever foreign cycling jolly and one I’ll never forget.

https://strava.app.link/PyZOoFXQNU
https://www.relive.cc/view/2188797092


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2019)

I left my February metric century very late in the month and was determined not to make the same mistake in March. Unfortunately, the glorious weather that we had at the end of Feb is no more. It has been wet and windy here for a few days and more of the same is due for the next few days too. Still, I have plans for other rides later in the month so I wanted to try to get my metric ton in this week. I had enlisted the support of local riding partner @Littgull.

The weather forecast today was increasingly putting me off, however, and I hinted that I wanted to wimp out, but Brian encouraged me to join him for one of his local routes. We could see how it went, and always turn round if things got too horrid ...

So, having run out of plausible excuses, I cycled from Todmorden to meet him in Littleborough and then we did one of his 'flattish***' urban rides. We headed out on the Rochdale canal towpath as far as Castleton and then did a complicated route which I was slightly confused by, but Brian used to commute out that way by bike so he knows all those towpaths, bridleways, cycleways and quiet urban roads very well. He didn't even bother putting the route on his Garmin.

We got to Greenmount NW of Bury and I decided to buy a Coke and a piece of flapjack from a cafe there. Up until that point the weather had been fine, but exactly as forecast some light drizzle then started and it got heavier and heavier as the ride progressed. I think we actually avoided the worst of it though. The roads were very wet, so it looked like significant rain had fallen ahead of us.

We stuck to plan 'A'. We would still have got wet if we had turned round and gone back, so we thought we might as well get the full distance in.

We continued through Tottington and over to Bolton before looping back round to Greenmount and heading home. Littgull decided to ride part way back towards Todmorden with me so he would get 50 miles in for the day. I was 8 km short of my 100 km when I got back to Tod. By then the drizzle had become rain and I was getting wet, cold, and increasingly miserable. The traffic was bad and I couldn't face it so I went into the park and did a few circuits of that before heading out round Tod's backstreets to do a couple of short loops to bring to me to _exactly _100 km.

The first half of the ride was fun but as the weather got worse, I was looking forward to getting home for a hot shower, a pot of coffee, and some snacks.

I was glad to have done the ride, but I was also glad when it was over! 

Thanks to Brian for dragging me out on an unpleasant day when I would otherwise have stayed in. (That probably comes across as sarcastic, but I mean it - I needed his encouragement. )



*** Our 1,100 metres of ascent in 100km is 'flattish' compared to our typical average of 2,000 metres.


----------



## Littgull (9 Mar 2019)

I haven't been able to log on to CC or use computer/phone since my ride with @ColinJ yesterday as I scratched my eye on the ride foolishly trying to wipe a splash from my right eye with my gloved hand. It got much worse shortly after arriving home and felt like I had a splinter stuck in my eyeball. This happened even though I wear spectacles all the time. It's the third time I've suffered from getting grit or similar in my eye over the last 5 years so I was aware how sore and painful it becomes. It seems I never learn about how delicate the eyes are!
Anyway lots of tlc bathing my eye and applying eye drops from the fantastic Mrs LG has finally eased it somewhat though it's still very bloodshot. I think I'll be restricting my computer and phone screen time for a few days until it has healed completely.

I'm glad, that despite the weather, we managed to get out and complete a good distance together, Colin. Looking forward to better weather and more rides over the coming weeks and months.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2019)

Littgull said:


> I haven't been able to log on to CC or use computer/phone since my ride with @ColinJ yesterday as I scratched my eye on the ride foolishly trying to wipe a splash from my right eye with my gloved hand. It got much worse shortly after arriving home and felt like I had a splinter stuck in my eyeball. This happened even though I wear spectacles all the time. It's the third time I've suffered from getting grit or similar in my eye over the last 5 years so I was aware how sore and painful it becomes. It seems I never learn about how delicate the eyes are!
> Anyway lots of tlc bathing my eye and applying eye drops from the fantastic Mrs LG has finally eased it somewhat though it's still very bloodshot. I think I'll be restricting my computer and phone screen time for a few days until it has healed completely.


Ouch - I've done that in the past - it really isn't nice. GWS!


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2019)

March's done a just enough 62.3 miles . Had plans for more until I turned into the headwind at 17 miles .Nearly aborted a metric century for a 50 miler but thankfully route was a bit zig zagy so kept turned out of the wind so just pushed on and got it done


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> March's done a just enough 62.3 miles . Had plans for more until I turned into the headwind at 17 miles .Nearly aborted a metric century for a 50 miler but thankfully route was a bit zig zagy so kept turned out of the wind so just pushed on and got it done



The wind was quite cold as well. Was you on the new steed?


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The wind was quite cold as well. Was you on the new steed?


No the trusty Defy thought the roads out Saxileby would have been muddy than they were and also the deeper section rims would have been a bit twitchy


----------



## Fiona R (24 Mar 2019)

March finally done, well as separate ride/s to Imperial/lunacy that I had already done. To be sure I did it twice as it's been such a nice weekend. An ethically hilly 106km round the Mendips with my husband yesterday and a sprint 101km out to Wales and back to Clevedon today in glorious sunshine trying to up my speed in a group. Basically I just have stamina and get there!

It is so nice not to be battling a permanent gale, it's all been a bit epic up until this weekend!

Also pleased to have passed 2000km for 2019 so far, above target for 8000km by end of year.


----------



## Fiona R (24 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nice to remind myself that cycling can be fun and doesn't have to involve miserably grinding up hills until exhausted.


Exactly my thoughts this weekend!


----------



## Sbudge (25 Mar 2019)

Lovely ride out on Saturday with @steverob , so much easier than the start of the month. This was my second 100km on the new bike and it's starting to feel really 'dialled in'. Steve had never done Kop Hill (which is practically a crime if you live in the Chilterns) so the plan was to get him up it in under 9 minutes ... I might have accidentally (cough) paced him a little faster than that (he did it in under 7 ).


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nice to remind myself that cycling can be fun and doesn't have to involve miserably grinding up hills until exhausted.


And what exactly is wrong with "_miserably grinding up hills until exhausted_"?  

Actually, I chose a flat*** route for my imperial century on Saturday but took a wrong turn near the end and that resulted in me miserably grinding up hills until exhausted! 



*** Afnug pointed out that my route was not completely flat. True - if I had stuck to the original route it would have had about 700 m (2,300 ft) of ascent in 161 km (100 miles) but that is only 4.35 m per km ridden (23 ft per mile) rather than my local average of 20 m per km (100 ft per mile). It felt pretty flat apart from a few notable little climbs.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> And what exactly is wrong with "_miserably grinding up hills until exhausted_"?
> 
> Actually, I chose a flat*** route for my imperial century on Saturday but took a wrong turn near the end and that resulted in me miserably grinding up hills until exhausted!
> 
> ...



How about "happily grinding up hills until exhausted" as a compromise?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2019)

Sbudge said:


> How about "happily grinding up hills until exhausted" as a compromise?


That's what I normally do, but this time I was cold, tired, hungry, lost _and _overgeared!


----------



## Fiona R (25 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> And what exactly is wrong with "_miserably grinding up hills until exhausted_"?
> 
> Actually, I chose a flat*** route for my imperial century on Saturday but took a wrong turn near the end and that resulted in me miserably grinding up hills until exhausted!
> 
> ...


You're admitting to unethically flat here  

Isn't "miserably grinding up hills until exhausted" the worst case scenario, and then when it's not actually quite as bad as that it seems like a great day out?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> And what exactly is wrong with "_miserably grinding up hills until exhausted_"?


It's the exhausted bit.

Ethics be damned, my next few rides are going to be below the ethical line of 1000m per 100km. 

Last Sunday was a horrible experience. I've felt better after 300 and 400km than I felt after that imperial century. A man's gotta know his limitations.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> You're admitting to unethically flat here
> 
> Isn't "miserably grinding up hills until exhausted" the worst case scenario, and then when it's not actually quite as bad as that it seems like a great day out?



Of course there's always "happily grinding up hills until exhausted then miserably grinding up hills some more". Luckily in the Chilterns most of the climbs are only 100m-150m of elevation (though often quite steep) so most rides are something of a roller-coaster.


----------



## steverob (25 Mar 2019)

Sbudge said:


> Of course there's always "happily grinding up hills until exhausted then miserably grinding up hills some more". Luckily in the Chilterns most of the climbs are only 100m-150m of elevation (though often quite steep) so most rides are something of a roller-coaster.


Well of course on Saturday I was happily grinding up hills in the first half of the ride, but that became exhaustedly grinding up what were really no more than gentle slopes by the last few miles!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2019)

steverob said:


> Well of course on Saturday I was happily grinding up hills in the first half of the ride, but that became exhaustedly grinding up what were really no more than gentle slopes by the last few miles!


It's when you find yourself exhaustedly grinding on the flat and still have a big ridge of hills to cross that the last vestige of fun disappears.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Mar 2019)

Took full advantage of my day off work and set off on a sunny ride over to Skegness. Set off just after 7am, skirted around the Vale of Belvoir and NE towards Newark, before heading east towards Skeg-Vegas. 

The magical westerly wind I keep hearing of that “blows you into skeg” escaped me yet again- it was N-NE so practically head on all the way and at best a sidewind and may explain why the temperature was quite cool. It only became a problem once crossing the open fenlands of Lincolnshire so I had to be careful not to be blown into oncoming traffic.

Stopped in Navenby for a quick coffee and a bite before setting off again for the last 40 miles or so.

The route was extremely pleasant with lots of scenic views and well away from the major A routes but if I did it again I’d tweak the off road section from Cotham to Newark to an on road bit and another off road section between East Keal and Halton Holegate because they were just awful. 

102.7 miles in 6:16. 

https://strava.app.link/VoHyA4mSlV

https://www.relive.cc/view/2239676694


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Afnug pointed out that my route was not completely flat. True - if I had stuck to the original route it would have had about 700 m (2,300 ft) of ascent in 161 km (100 miles) but that is only 4.35 m per km ridden (23 ft per mile) rather than my local average of 20 m per km (100 ft per mile). It felt pretty flat apart from a few notable little climbs.





Cranky Knee Girl said:


> You're admitting to unethically flat here


I did a typical Calderdale 50 km ride this afternoon and it came in at 1,045 m of ascent, so near enough 21 m/km. That was without any effort to seek out hills!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2019)

Shameless plug: If any of you are looking to get a scenic metric century in this coming Saturday, have not yet decided on the route, and can make it to Whalley (near Accrington) by 10:00***, you would be welcome to accompany me and @Littgull on my Conder Green forum ride. 



*** Or 100 miles from Todmorden, starting at 08:30


----------



## Bazzer (6 Apr 2019)

April's done, but I needed to get it out of the way early on because of commitments.
I have to say that Easterly wind was a tad chilly at 7.30 and I found myself wondering about the sensibility of shorts, particularly as every other rider I saw had tights/leggings. And it wasn't until around 10 that some warmth began to be felt from the sun's rays.
A couple of dickhead close passers who will be reported to Cheshire police later today, but I will not be holding my breath they will do anything.
Would that every road was like this on the route,










which was where I had a cheese sandwich, with the Pinarello rider in the distance on the first picture, having slowed down to make sure everything was OK. - Which was decent of him.

Edit. Cheshire police have been in touch to say the registered keepers of the two close passers are being contacted to provide the names of the drivers for them to be dealt with.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2019)

April done. A super flat circuit around Rugby. My word it's flat here.

I was going so fast at one point that a couple of roadies came and sat on my wheel, putting me at the front of a mini peloton. I felt well important. Until we hit a teeny incline and they were gone.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Apr 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing *all of your 2019 metric centuries to date. * One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add.


@PeteXXX


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Apr 2019)

Thought I'd share this map that @PeteXXX posted on the 'challenge' thread.


PeteXXX said:


> April's Metric Century completed.
> 101 km last night.
> 
> https://strava.app.link/8IPJSBOTGV
> ...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2019)

Here ya go.. Rulez now followed 


Stupid idea, I know, but I did my April 100k ride on my commute home last night/this morning. 






Luckily I have good lights as I set off at 22.45, and crawled into bed just after 04.00 






I was quite glad of the 24hr McDonald's for a Hot Choccy @ 03.00..

Further report will be posted in The Other Place later today.

Running total: 4 points


----------



## gbs (12 Apr 2019)

APRIL- a probable void: I could have easily completed a century ride on April 5th but returned home with only 85k traveled. Now I am sidelined with a calf injury for 3 weeks. CONCLUSION: do it as soon as you can. As they used to say in Chicago "vote early and often".

GOOD LUCK to you all.


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Apr 2019)

gbs said:


> APRIL- a probable void: I could have easily completed a century ride on April 5th but returned home with only 85k traveled. Now I am sidelined with a calf injury for 3 weeks. CONCLUSION: do it as soon as you can. As they used to say in Chicago "vote early and often".
> 
> GOOD LUCK to you all.


 Get well soon @gbs, hope you make it back in time


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Apr 2019)

April done. 

Did a tour right around Leicestershire taking in all the main towns along the way including Ashby-de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough and Coalville. Sunny all day but very cold to start including a few drops of rain on the rolling countryside between Market Harborough and Melton. I kept this as low an intensity as possible as I was a little fatigued from previous efforts inside and out this week, though this was difficult to do at times with lumpy roads and a biting NE wind.

115.2 miles in 7:15. 
https://strava.app.link/UJ6CpZ8hRV
https://www.relive.cc/view/2286976429


----------



## Sbudge (15 Apr 2019)

gbs said:


> APRIL- a probable void: I could have easily completed a century ride on April 5th but returned home with only 85k traveled. Now I am sidelined with a calf injury for 3 weeks. CONCLUSION: do it as soon as you can. As they used to say in Chicago "vote early and often".
> 
> GOOD LUCK to you all.


Good luck and get well soon. Hope the healing is faster than expected.


----------



## Fiona R (15 Apr 2019)

I'll try and be upbeat. I completed my April Metric century on Saturday. A reasonable lumpy 118km and 1425m DIY of Barry's Bristol Bash audax from the previous weekend. The reason I am not happy is that it was supposed to be my Imperial century/200km ride (for RRtY) this month, I was only half way round the ballbuster route when I failed. Riding solo and post holiday, bad fuelling, physiological and I don't know what else. The four other 200s I have done this year have been far harder due to more elevation, lots night riding, bad weather and yet I mess up the easiest one. I'll have to have another go but in the meantime my 100km is done. Went out yesterday on sociable club ride and ticked off my 50km too, so I don't have those to worry about now.

Onwards.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Apr 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'll try and be upbeat. I completed my April Metric century on Saturday. A reasonable lumpy 118km and 1425m DIY of Barry's Bristol Bash audax from the previous weekend. The reason I am not happy is that it was supposed to be my Imperial century/200km ride (for RRtY) this month, I was only half way round the ballbuster route when I failed. Riding solo and post holiday, bad fuelling, physiological and I don't know what else. The four other 200s I have done this year have been far harder due to more elevation, lots night riding, bad weather and yet I mess up the easiest one. I'll have to have another go but in the meantime my 100km is done. Went out yesterday on sociable club ride and ticked off my 50km too, so I don't have those to worry about now.
> 
> Onwards.


Sounds tough going but you're still making great progress for the year. As you say, onwards!!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2019)

April's done 102 miles in glorious conditions . Done in the company of @Supersuperleeds ,@Chris Doyle and his friend Martin . 16 miles to meet point of Market Bosworth then out towards Lichfield to a cafe stop at Curborough looping round the back of Tamworth back to Market Bosworth where we parted company and I took the shorter route home 11 miles for an imperial tone at a nippy 16.5 mph with 3800ft of upness


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> April's done 102 miles in glorious conditions . Done in the company of @Supersuperleeds ,@Chris Doyle and his friend Martin . 16 miles to meet point of Market Bosworth then out towards Lichfield to a cafe stop at Curborough looping round the back of Tamworth back to Market Bosworth where we parted company and I took the shorter route home 11 miles for an imperial tone at a hilly 16.5 mph with 3800ft of upness



Great to get out riding with you and @Supersuperleeds again. 

My total mileage was 100.5 for the day, in just a smidge over 6 hours. I always forget how funny some of these tile chasing sessions are sometimes and the lengths you go to to get them! 

I’m glad we managed to get off the towpath when we did though- don’t think my poor arms could’ve stuck it much more! 

https://strava.app.link/DuVDVnUI2V
https://www.relive.cc/view/2304599436


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Apr 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Great to get out riding with you and @Supersuperleeds again.
> 
> My total mileage was 100.5 for the day, in just a smidge over 6 hours. I always forget how funny some of these tile chasing sessions are sometimes and the lengths you go to to get them!
> 
> ...



See you captured my best side


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Apr 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> See you captured my best side


Of course, you’re very photogenic!


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Apr 2019)

Woke at 0630 and forced myself out. Actually turned into a mostly enjoyable ride, helped along with the music after I treated myself to a pair of Aftershokz. Few new roads out Beaconsfield way, lots of cyclists out in the sunshine


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2019)

gbs said:


> APRIL- a probable void: I could have easily completed a century ride on April 5th but returned home with only 85k traveled. Now I am sidelined with a calf injury for 3 weeks. CONCLUSION: do it as soon as you can. As they used to say in Chicago "vote early and often".
> 
> GOOD LUCK to you all.


Yikes - heal fast!

I got my April metric century in today but I didn't really enjoy it. I knew I had lost a lot of fitness with my second bad cold of the year keeping me off the bike, but I didn't want to wait any longer to do the ride, for fear of not getting it done at all.

I devised a route with multiple bail-out options so I could turn it into 50 miles or even 50 kms if I found myself struggling. The problem with doing so when not feeling 100% is that the question keeps arising - do I ride 100 km, 50 miles, or 50km? I had to keep telling my inner wimp to STFU!

I at least arranged my route so that the biggest climbs had cross/tailwinds and the worst headwind was on a long descent, but doing the 4.1 km climb to the top of the B6138 at Blackstone Edge 3 times in just over 2 hours was not fun, even with some wind assistance!

I was doing mental arithmetic mid-ride and realised that I was going to be well under distance. I could have put an extra loop in but the thought of doing that damn climb 4 times really did not appeal!  I improvised an alternative later on.

Well, that's it done. By local standards it was 'very lumpy' rather than 'hilly' (17m/km vs the usual 20+m/km) but on a windy day and feeling post-viral fatigue 1,700 m (5,600 ft) of ascent felt a bit testing!


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Apr 2019)

Given how little cycling I've done lately, in distance terms at least, I was surprised how much I enjoyed the 100km on Sunday. Nice weather helped, and I've treated myself to a pair of Aftershokz headphones so I had music too. Some nice roads, some awful roads, with the best I've every cycled being the loop around the Beaconsfield services of all places.
So, dropped the imperial challenge, still in the other 3...


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Apr 2019)

Fine weather helps an awful lot, doesn't it.


cosmicbike said:


> So, dropped the imperial challenge, still in the other 3...


Sounds like an ideal opportunity to use those imperials in a Lunacy Challenge (or are you already including that in the 'other 3'?).


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Apr 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Fine weather helps an awful lot, doesn't it.
> 
> Sounds like an ideal opportunity to use those imperials in a Lunacy Challenge (or are you already including that in the 'other 3'?).



Now there's a plan. The other 3 are this one, the half century and the ride every day challenges.


----------



## gbs (29 Apr 2019)

Well, despite the advice of the physio I accelerated my rehab ride programme and did a minimalist 100k in the Thames Valley today, 29.04; the only hill of note being Tite Hill, the ascent from Egham to Windsor Park which has an 11% sting in its tail.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2019)

Well done @gbs that's the spirit


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Apr 2019)

gbs said:


> Well, despite the advice of the physio I accelerated my rehab ride programme and did a minimalist 100k in the Thames Valley today, 29.04; the only hill of note being Tite Hill, the ascent from Egham to Windsor Park which has an 11% sting in its tail.



Tite Hill, nasty little bugger and on my doorstep. I rarely go up it, and downhill is less fun since they put the speed bumps in. I tend to go up Egham Hill the Middle Hill.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 May 2019)

May done.

A nice 80 mile round trip to Caffè Velo Verde near Bingham with the club, nice and flat with very little climbing and lots of new lanes as well. Perfect recovery ride.

https://strava.app.link/HUo6CRACrW
https://www.relive.cc/view/2343966337


----------



## Fiona R (6 May 2019)

Rather than stress about my 200 this weekend, I volunteered to lead the Sunday Social and my route rounded up nicely to 100km with to/fro from home. just the normal 1000m climbing per 100km but all the climbing was in the first half up Brockley Combe and a shimmy alongside Bristol airport runway and then Burrington Combe up onto Mendip. We slunk into the famous Sweets cycle Cafe on the Somerset Levels seconds before another large group, first time ever, normally we arrive just after a big group! A very sociable day with the flat run home along very pleasant and quiet lanes, a touch of headwind, but first longer ride of the year in shorts, although others thought it was cold (I missed out on Easter weekend!) I was quite worried about leading a ride when I am one of the slowest but with help from others with route on their Garmins I held 10 of us together. Looking forward to South Glos Audax next weekend too.


----------



## gbs (10 May 2019)

Another easy 100k today; early start from SW6 and into WGP by 0815. The only climb was Callow Hill; Cosmic Bike should beware of the long tailbacks.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 May 2019)

gbs said:


> Another easy 100k today; early start from SW6 and into WGP by 0815. The only climb was Callow Hill; Cosmic Bike should beware of the long tailbacks.



Now I quite like Callow Hill from either direction, and it makes a change to going up/down the A30 alongside Windsor Great Park, complete with it's appalling cycle lanes in the gutter.
I think I'm finding my mojo again, hopefully get the 100km in next week, route planned with some new stuff out Marlow direction


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2019)

Mays done an extend ride to the start 11 miles ,My annual 50 mile charity ride around charnwood forest ,than 5 miles home . 66 miles in total


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 May 2019)

Zeffer said:


> The bike riding is infrequent but I am able to go a good few miles now. Just need to get my mind right . . . a long recovery time - just passed the eight month mark.





Zeffer said:


> Not sure what I am missing


Maybe, but we know what we're missing: we've missed you - for over 2 years. Hope you're back to some fitness and getting out on the bike.


----------



## Zeffer (21 May 2019)

You are too kind! It has been a tough three years since the accident. I thought I was getting better, but the metal just kept aggravating me. My mind was all over the place and finally, just over a year ago, I gave up my job so I could fully focus on recovery. 

I had the metal taken out and spent several months working with a physio and personal trainer and finally felt like me again. I now have a new job and am probably fitter than ever before. 

I got back into cycling by mountain biking along canal paths and only then using the road bike again. I have signed up for the Myton 100km in August. Once I complete that, I think I will have come full circle.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> *18th March 2019:- *Home-Chertsey-Hampton-Bushey Park-Staines-Eton-WGP-Home. *100.8km.*
> 
> *21st April 2019 –*Home-Old Windsor-Iver Heath-Burnham-Maidenhead-Windsor-Home. *100.6km*



Highly commendable adherence to a _'within 1% of target'_ approach to the challenge there :-)


----------



## cosmicbike (24 May 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Highly commendable adherence to a _'within 1% of target'_ approach to the challenge there :-)



TBH I struggled to get there the last 2 months, so I'll take just scrapping in


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2019)

Had to give myself a talking to this morning, but pushed myself out the house about 0730. Planned route took me out to Henley, just into the Chilterns. Strava route plan said 700m and 63 miles, I got home with over 1000m climbing and 65 miles. Glad I got out though, so that's me still in the game


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2019)

I have a mixed-terrain 80 km (50 mile) ride planned for the 31st. If the weather is okay and the offroad bits don't kill my legs then I might extend the ride to 100+ km on the roads. If I don't, it doesn't really matter for this challenge because I have the option of 'sharing' one of the 2 imperial centuries that I did earlier in the month for the Lunacy Challenge. I'd like to get a separate metric century in but I won't lose any sleep over it if I don't!

If I just miss my return train from Clitheroe then it would be as quick to cycle back as to hang about for the next train and then change at Blackburn.

Another option is to catch the train back, swap my CX bike for my best bike at home and then nip back out to do the extra distance on nicer roads than the main road back from the Ribble Valley. (Some purists might try and call that 2 separate rides, but yah boo to them - it would be less like 2 rides than stopping at a cafe for an hour mid-ride! )


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have a mixed-terrain 80 km (50 mile) ride planned for the 31st. If the weather is okay and the offroad bits don't kill my legs then I might extend the ride to 100+ km on the roads. If I don't, it doesn't really matter for this challenge because I have the option of 'sharing' one of the 2 imperial centuries that I did earlier in the month for the Lunacy Challenge. I'd like to get a separate metric century in but I won't lose any sleep over it if I don't!
> 
> If I just miss my return train from Clitheroe then it would be as quick to cycle back as to hang about for the next train and then change at Blackburn.
> 
> Another option is to catch the train back, swap my CX bike for my best bike at home and then nip back out to do the extra distance on nicer roads than the main road back from the Ribble Valley. (Some purists might try and call that 2 separate rides, but yah boo to them - it would be less like 2 rides than stopping at a cafe for an hour mid-ride! )


Well, it turned out to be a very leisurely ride AND walk! It was a lovely road route of mine but also taking in an exploration of Salter Fell, an offroad track over the Forest of Bowland hills, on the route of a Roman road. From the north the first half of the track is a gravel surface, rideable with care. It is ok on the flat bits, but it is very easy to slide on the gravel when climbing or descending. The second half was largely unrideable (at least, for non-hardcore mountain bikers and/or those not on mountain bikes). There were lots of large, sharp pieces of loose rock littered everywhere, with water running over them, deep puddles and so on. Attempting to ride them on my CX bike would have inevitably led to a gashed tyre, wrecked wheel or me lying injured in an extremely isolated location, probably without a phone signal. So, I ended up rolling and manhandling the bike over all of that stuff until I finally got to a better surface again. I'll take a look at my GPS tracklog later to try and work out how far I walked - I should be able to tell by seeing where the speed dropped to 2-3 km/hr. I'm not sure how long it took to cover the 12 km of track, but it felt like at least 2 hours. The tracklog will show me ...

I had modified my route slightly and covered 85 km by the time I caught my train home. It had been a very strenuous route with 1,920 metres of ascent, lots of it steep stuff. That isn't a huge total by local standards but still about 10% above the 'going rate' for these parts. What really tired me was the offroad section. My upper body ended up more tired than my legs. I didn't end up getting back until 22:00, by which time I didn't feel like adding the extra 15 km needed for my metric century, so I am about to 'recycle' one of my other challenge rides for my May entry for _this_ challenge.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jun 2019)

Great public service there. Well, more precisely, great service to me ;-) 

I've been intermittently considering doing that Roman road for a few years now. Both ends look fairly OK but I have always demurred for fear of the middle bit being less than OK. Good to know that I'd made the right call and can now stop even considering it since that doesn't sound appealing at all ! Good effort on your part


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Great public service there. Well, more precisely, great service to me ;-)
> 
> I've been intermittently considering doing that Roman road for a few years now. Both ends look fairly OK but I have always demurred for fear of the middle bit being less than OK. Good to know that I'd made the right call and can now stop even considering it since that doesn't sound appealing at all ! Good effort on your part


The views are fantastic. At least they were for a while when the clouds lifted, before it got overcast and murky again. You definitely would NOT want to be up there in bad weather!

I could see Morecambe Bay in the distance. The surrounding Fells are very impressive from Salter Fell. 

I didn't take many photos because the light was bad a lot of the time and I wanted to press on and not keep stopping to fish my phone out of my bag. Here's a couple I took on the gravelly northern section ...

Looking NW, back the way I'd come from:







Looking SE, in the direction was heading:






I stopped again after one particularly rough stretch to fire up my phone mapping software and GPS, to find out exactly where I was. (I couldn't believe that I hadn't got to the end of the track yet ...) 4 more bloody kms of it! It turned out that conditions did improve after about 2.5 kms but it must have taken close to an hour to get there.

I just checked my tracklog ... the 13 km offroad track from High Salter to Higher Wood House took me 2 hrs 37 minutes!


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jun 2019)

Sounds like a fine walk and the photos are suitably remote looking. I shall do it one day without a bike I think. It's pretty long isn't it (long enough to reach from side to side ...). Those bits you've photographed look tolerable, whereas the bits you described above sound far less so! Thanks again for reconnoitring.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2019)

A good walk - yes, if you could sort out the logistics of getting to the start and from the finish. Super if you could get dropped off at Wray/High Salter, and then picked up at Higher Wood House/Slaidburn (or vice versa). 22 km from Wray to Slaidburn, 13 km High Salter to Higher Wood House.







(As usual in that kind of terrain...) Probably better to avoid going immediately after prolonged bad weather. There were some expansive, deep puddles yesterday but I could imagine that after more prolonged rain a lot of them would have joined up, forcing you to bogtrot round them.


----------



## gbs (6 Jun 2019)

No tales of derring-do from me today but a 130k ride -Fulham to Brighton then to Haywards Heath. Total vertical gain was over 1700m; this may not impress the hard men of Yorkshire and elsewhere but it did impress me!


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Great public service there. Well, more precisely, great service to me ;-)
> 
> I've been intermittently considering doing that Roman road for a few years now. Both ends look fairly OK but I have always demurred for fear of the middle bit being less than OK. Good to know that I'd made the right call and can now stop even considering it since that doesn't sound appealing at all ! Good effort on your part


I would very strongly consider it.

I did it with colin (was originally my idea to do it i think though colin did the fine routeing) and was admittedly more keen on it thannhim. I didn't consider the walking a major problem as long as you take an appropriate bike and allow plenty of time/daylight. As colin suggests, not safe to do alone. And I wouldn't go when the weather was at all dodgy unless you are carrying shelter and prepared to get back (a day) late.
Get yourself out into the English wilderness. You won't be hung at the end of it - as the Pendle witches were - i understand that they were taken over that road to be hung at lancaster. Enjoy!


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Sounds like a fine walk and the photos are suitably remote looking. I shall do it one day without a bike I think. It's pretty long isn't it (long enough to reach from side to side ...). Those bits you've photographed look tolerable, whereas the bits you described above sound far less so! Thanks again for reconnoitring.


I'd take a bike. ** Lots of it is rideable. No great trouble to walk the bits that aren't with even a semi loaded bike, as mine was. You do need suitable shoes though. And a spare pair of socks might be handy. If you don't take a bike, a major issue to get to the start and end. For despite government waffle about northern powerhouse, public transport still getting worse. Even with a car you would really need 2, one at each end.

Edit ** the bike I did it on with colin cost £30 off ebay - kind of.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd take a bike. Lots of it is rideable. No great trouble to walk the bits that aren't with even a semi loaded bike, as mine was. Youndo need suitable shoes though. And a spare pair of socks might be handy. If you don't take a bike, a major issue to get to the start and end. For despite government waffle about northern powerhouse, public transport still getting worse. Even with a car you would really need 2, one at each end.



I may at least start to ride it sometime, probably on a dry day. I'm only 25km from one end and maybe 18km from the other so the plan is to do the two car thing sometime, when someone's here who feels like a fair bit of faffing about with cars and a non-trivial walk.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2019)

Junes done, I'm in Wales for a few days so an hilly sportive got it done . 62.6 miles with 5692ft of upness. Started in Newport out to Usk over the Tumble climb and back to Newport . That's my 2nd 100 km in 2 days both hilly and another planned tomorrow.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jun 2019)

I fear I may have to break my personally imposed no-double-counting rule. I'll only have the last weekend of the month available and I'm not sure I fancy either a 260km ride, or a two tons (metric and imperial) in a weekend after over a month with virtually no exercise at all. So one imperial it will have to be I fear.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2019)

@Bazzer - you just posted your latest 'Lunacy' ride and I noticed that all of them so far have been in Cheshire. If you are free on 20th July, fancy some company, and up to extending your July metric century by 20%, feel free to join us on my Cheshire forum ride from Dunham Town.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> @Bazzer - you just posted your latest 'Lunacy' ride and I noticed that all of them so far have been in Cheshire. If you are free on 20th July, fancy some company, and up to extending your July metric century by 20%, feel free to join us on my Cheshire forum ride from Dunham Town.


@ColinJ I would love to as Dunham is within easy riding distance from my home and the ride should be within the capability of my legs. But would prefer to leave it open until possibly a day or so beforehand. - I shall be diving in the Red Sea (_sans_ Mrs B) up to a couple of days before your ride, so domestically it might be a bit tricky.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2019)

Ah, yes, that might _well _be tricky! I'm assuming that Mrs B isn't into doing 119 km cycle rides in Cheshire...? 

Anyway, you could decide at the very last moment and just turn up.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Jun 2019)

June Done.

First ride outdoors in over three weeks due to work, weather and family commitments and what a way to come back! Met up with some people I chat to on a Zwift Facebook group for a ride around the Peak District. Setting off from Bakewell it was climbing right from the get go and this was to set the tone of the ride throughout. A lot of the roads I’ve covered before on the Tour of the Peak sportive but some of which were in reverse- for instance riding up Mam Nick from Edale instead of down it, averaging 9% for over 1 1/2 miles with little kicks of 22% in places. The big highlight for me was finally defeating Winnats Pass, a stunning gorge within which lies a brutal 20% climb and on the UK top 100 no less. This was the third attempt having come oh so close last year and it was done in awful conditions with heavy rain, traffic and poor visibility, but I did survive and it’s a huge monkey off my back so to speak!

The hills kept on a-coming after a cafe stop in castleton and the legs were definitely fatigued but somehow I managed to dig in and beat them.

Overall, 102km in about 5:20, with 6,800ft of Up. And as you can imagine I didn’t break any land speed records doing it.

https://strava.app.link/kxRvtdryAX

https://www.relive.cc/view/2455524549


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2019)

June done, in completely the wrong clothing to start. Didn't take long before the gilet and arm warmers were off, something else to carry...
103km in the Surrey Hills, not as lumpy as some but I'll settle for the 1287m of upness, just over 20m/mile which is good going round here.
Also day 196 on the bike


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2019)

Several June metric centuries done, mainly as I was doing LEJOG. Is that cheating, getting 11 done in sort of one go? 

Tough, physically and mentally, doing day after day long rides, fully laden, with a few back to back imperial centuries within the 15 days!






Sunny days






Damp days






Chillin' days






But always with Duracell Bunny helping me on my way. (he was presented to me by riding chums several years ago, as, apparently, I go on and on (presumably riding, not waffling!!))


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2019)

June done. That was hot.

Chose my flattest regular route (Sort of South London to Gatwick, then East through Tonbridge and Yalding then up over the ridge to Sevenoaks.

Seems like 7 weeks off the bike hasn't actually changed my fitness, or lack of it, at all. Not noticeably slower or faster. Struggled a bit towards the end mainly due to the heat, but that's to be expected. And I always struggle towards the end of any ride no matter how long or short it is. It's what I do.

My post seems to have disappeared from the challenge thread. Maybe I deleted it by mistake or something. I'll need to re-do it which may take a bit of time


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jun 2019)

Surprised that after 7 weeks off you set off for that today of all days.

Could have turned nasty?

Well done anyway.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Surprised that after 7 weeks off you set off for that today of all days.



Well it was either today or tomorrow, or fail on the June metric century, wasn't it ... !


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jun 2019)

Ah yes, of course.

One reason I must admit I don't chase distances.

Today did bike fiddling before too hot down south, washing frying, staying inside til evening.

Out tomorrow.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2019)

Ah bum. Wrong thread. That was my Imperial century. Metric is tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> June done. That was hot.
> 
> Chose my flattest regular route (Sort of South London to Gatwick, then East through Tonbridge and Yalding then up over the ridge to Sevenoaks.


I did my June ride today as well. And yes - it _was _(hot)!

Last month I 'recycled' one of my Lunacy Challenge rides but I decided not to do that this month. I took advantage of the fine weather and did a decent ride today. It was too damn hot to do an imperial century so I settled for a metric one instead.

I did the exact opposite of you though and chose a stupidly hilly route! Very little of the route is actually flat. Even the roads that aren't steep tend to be dragging up or down. See for yourselves below ... 






I have named this route '_Tod of Mists_' because it is largely pinched from the '_Season of Mists_' audax event, only with a start/finish in Todmorden rather than Mytholmroyd or Hebden Bridge. It misses the brutal start of SoM which goes straight up to Heptonstall with very little warm up. (The event used to start in Hebden Bridge, which meant no warm up at all, but now there is a short ride along the A646 from Mytholmroyd, which does at least give you a 5 minute warm up.) My version has a nice gentle warm up along the A646 before an easy climb up to Mereclough at the end of the Long Causeway. From there I stuck to the SoM route as far as Slack, but then diverted back to Todmorden over the local hills.

Now I didn't fancy tackling those hills in the high temperatures forecast for this afternoon so I did something very unusual for me - I made a very early start. I got up at 04:45 and left the house shortly after 06:00.

Appropriately, there was a mist hanging over the Calder Valley when I set off so it was mild rather than hot. That local mist soon burned away though and by the time I was tackling the Nick o' Pendle climb from Sabden the sun was already making me feel a bit too warm and it was still only 07:30! I worried that I would cook today, _despite _my early start...

More mist came to my rescue! I crested the '_Nick_' and found that the Ribble Valley was immersed in mist. It looked quite spectacular so apologies for not taking any photos. I was trying to do a '_respectable_' time today so I only stopped when I had to, for hedge-sprinkling and refuelling; no time to mess about digging my phone out of my backpack.

That mist lasted until I was halfway up Waddington Fell and then temperatures started to rise again. I really would not have liked to have been out 5 or 6 hours later in the full heat of the afternoon.

I started to feel a bit drained and the hills were taking a toll on my back so I slowed down and gave up on my target of getting round in 6 hours. I settled for 6 hrs 45 minutes instead.

It was nice to be back home relaxing after my ride at a time when I would normally be considering setting off!

I was feeling slightly peeved about some superfit riders whizzing past me on several of the hardest climbs, but then I thought (a) They were 25-45 years younger than me, and (b) 7 years ago I nearly died and thought I would never be able to tackle those hills again! So - not a _perfect _ride, but a very good one.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2019)

PS I clocked it at 2,250 metres (nearly 7,400 ft) of ascent. That's quite a lot in only 100 km, but it was the combination of heat, multiple steep ramps, and lack of recovery between climbs that really started to get to me. AKA - '_I am not fit enough_'!


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I got up at 04:45 and left the house shortly after 06:00.



Whilst your route most certainly wasn't unethically flat, that start time was unethically early. I'd almost consider that the day before really .... ;-) Doubtless a good plan from a temperature perspective though: I can confirm that Slaidburn at about 1600 was really rather unpleasantly hot and humid, and not even terribly sunny - merely a 'heavy' feel to the day. The cloud inversion over the Ribble Valley sounds rather fine. And 2,250m is definitely 'a lot' in a hundred km. A high quality metric century :-) 

As to superfit people whizzing past: that happened to me on Wrynose Pass on Thursday. Just the one person and about 1.5km from the top. He was pulling away convincingly right up to the point where he faded away and walked the last 4-500m so that I caught him. Maybe your passers weren't entirely bouncing around when they reached the tops either!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Maybe your passers weren't entirely bouncing around when they reached the tops either!


I _wish_... They quickly disappeared from sight and were not seen by me again! 

The rider who overtook me on the Cragg Vale climb a few days ago at least had the decency to look like he was trying, and I could still see _him _in the distance most of the way to the top.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2019)

Following the post above, where I incorrectly claimed to have done June's metric ton, this time I really have done it.

Weather was way nicer than yesterday, cooler with a very light breeze. Lovely conditions for cycling.

The only problem was my legs, which were expecting a day off after dragging me round an imperial ton yesterday. I tried telling them that it was a "a recovery ride - all the best cyclists do them" but they weren't having any of it.

Eventually we negotiated a reduced level of service, and a trouble free ride ensued. Seriously flat, although I did accidentally include the only chevron for miles near Newdigate. Legs were not impressed.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Following the post above, where I incorrectly claimed to have done June's metric ton, this time I really have done it.
> 
> Weather was way nicer than yesterday, cooler with a very light breeze. Lovely conditions for cycling.
> 
> ...


Good effort back to back tons imperial then metric after that time off the bike is a cracking effort


----------



## Bazzer (7 Jul 2019)

July done. 
I had planned for a day's riding in the Penrith area yesterday, but being with my Mum in A&E on Friday evening for 9 hours and getting to bed at 2.15am Saturday morning kicked that into touch.
On the positive side, the weather today was much better, I explored some new roads and Mum didn't need to stay in hospital.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2019)

GWS @Bazzer's mum


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> . Seriously flat, although I did accidentally include the only chevron for miles near Newdigate. Legs were not impressed.



Where's that chevron then, so I can go round it It's a square I need to get but if it's that steep I want to be going downhill..


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jul 2019)

July done today. Planned for yesterday but classic car part collection took priority. Given I was out into the Surrey Hills it's actually better to do it on any weekday as it get silly busy at the weekends with cyclists and motorbikes. 2 of the 'Book of 100 climbs' were planned, but I only actually did 1 as I diverted for food.
No idea what went on with route planning, Strava route planned was 60.5 miles but I got home on 72 miles, my longest since March.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Where's that chevron then, so I can go round it It's a square I need to get but if it's that steep I want to be going downhill..


The chevron is here
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=687&ax=518786&ay=143580&lm=0

It has a rather threatening sign at the bottom but it's very short and personally I don't think it is really 17%. It was a hill, but not really anything special.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> The chevron is here
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=687&ax=518786&ay=143580&lm=0
> 
> It has a rather threatening sign at the bottom but it's very short and personally I don't think it is really 17%. It was a hill, but not really anything special.
> ...



I thought it looked familiar, I went up that on 1st July last year on my imperial century ride, and followed it up with the, IMO, far tougher hill up Betchworth, I'll admit to having to have pause halfway up that one...


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

July Metric ton sorted.
Unfortunately, I had to pop into work on my day off to collect summat from the Amazo locker, so I thought I'd carry on round a bigger loop, then meet up with a couple of friends, ride together for 20 miles, then stop for coffee & cake at Workbridge café.







Back home by lunchtime.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jul 2019)

July done.

Took part in the 2019 L’Etape du Tour from Albertville to Val Thorens. This was singlehandedly the toughest, most brutal ride I have ever been stupid enough to attempt! 

15,000ft of climbing, max altitude 2,300m at Val Thorens, but even these horrifying data snippets were no match for the intense heat at the bottom of this final 21 mile climb! Maximum temperature was 41.4 degrees Celsius and there was very little shade. Well over 20 litres of water was drunk and yet somehow this did not seem enough. It was an amazing challenge and an amazing experience but I will not be repeating it anytime soon! 

A little perspective here- it took me roughly 4 1/4 hours just to do the last climb, the overall winner did the lot in 4 3/4!!

https://strava.app.link/vQP7scfywY


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2019)

I have just realised that I have not done my official metric century this month. I thought I had done one right at the start of July, but it was actually at the end of June. I could nominate one of my 3 imperial centuries but I want to try and do a separate metric century. If I can pick a day that isn't too hot later in the week, then I'll go for it.



Chris Doyle said:


> July done.
> 
> Took part in the 2019 L’Etape du Tour from Albertville to Val Thorens. This was singlehandedly the toughest, most brutal ride I have ever been stupid enough to attempt!
> 
> ...


A _HUGE 'chapeau!_' to you with a _GINORMOUS _'_rather you than me_'! 

I wouldn't cope with the amount of climbing, I probably wouldn't cope with the altitude, and I _definitely _wouldn't cope with that temperature!


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have just realised that I have not done my official metric century this month. I thought I had done one right at the start of July, but it was actually at the end of June. I could nominate one of my 3 imperial centuries but I want to try and do a separate metric century. If I can pick a day that isn't too hot later in the week, then I'll go for it.
> 
> 
> A _HUGE 'chapeau!_' to you with a _GINORMOUS _'_rather you than me_'!
> ...



@ColinJ I’ll be honest- there were numerous times in that last climb I thought about jacking- and I came very very close to doing so- but when I managed to reach the last feed stop ahead of the cut off I convinced myself (foolishly) to carry on! The first two climbs tough as they were I managed to do in a one-er but come the last one I had to keep stopping because of the heat and the onset of cramp. 33km at 5.5% average was the last climb- I don’t ever recall seeing that gradient!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Julys done 65.5 miles out to the village of Exton in Rutland for an X in the ABC thread which happened to be 31 miles from home so a there and back ride and hey presto a metric century


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2019)

I had intended to do a separate metric century today but I didn't sleep well last night. In fact, it was almost dawn when I finally got to sleep so I didn't feel like making an early start, and if I set out now it will be dark before I get home (unless I choose a very boring and busy flat route). 

The forecast for the last couple of days of this month is looking grim so I won't be doing a metric ton on Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll 'recycle' one of this month's 3 Lunatic Challenge rides instead, and go out for a relaxed shorter ride this evening!


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2019)

August done. 

Met up with @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds for a long overdue ride together as we headed west into the Derbyshire Dales for a spot of VV tile grabbing then back east via Derby and Kegworth and across Leicestershire towards the familiar haunt of nice pie cafe on the edge of the vale of Belvoir. A well planned route with ideal weather and a leisurely pace made for a superb ride indeed. Most of the climbing was done in the early stages of the ride (with exception to the last eight miles) and it was largely pan flat after that. It was the first imperial ton I’d done since Easter (ironically with the same company!) and a great start to the month after a tough July. 

https://strava.app.link/dWvaJ0I3QY


----------



## 13 rider (10 Aug 2019)

August's done second imperial ton of the month 105 miles using the wind Leicester to Lincoln and train home


----------



## gbs (16 Aug 2019)

Yesterday, I too did a little Surrey and Kent. I did not plan the route v well and cycled some distance on singe lane A roads and the lunch stop at Headcorn Aerodrome was welcome even though the food was way below par. 

@ DTs have you found agreeable routes and feeding stops in W Kent?


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2019)

gbs said:


> Yesterday, I too did a little Surrey and Kent. I did not plan the route v well and cycled some distance on singe lane A roads and the lunch stop at Headcorn Aerodrome was welcome even though the food was way below par.
> 
> @ DTs have you found agreeable routes and feeding stops in W Kent?


Well, depends what you mean by West Kent, but I ride happily all over it. My ride on Saturday was around the Edenbridge/Penshurst area, right on the boundary with Surrey. I do sometimes ride out to the flat Marden/Yalding/Headcorn area of the Low Weald too, and the hilly bits of East Sussex (Ashdown Forest).

I find routes just by picking out the yellow roads on the OS map and stringing them together. As for feeding stops, I generally carry my own food so my stops tend to be shops where I pick up a drink and maybe a packet of crisps or nuts. But I do recommend the Ide Hill Cafe near Sevenoaks. And there's a pub caled the George in Yalding where I sometimes stop for a hot meal in winter.


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Aug 2019)

Met up with some Zwift group friends for a real ride around the Cotswolds, several weeks in the planning. Some I already met and knew, some were new faces. One guy came over from Norway to take part which made it all the better. 

Arriving in Highworth a little after 0800, it absolutely chucked it down and my heart sank for a fleeting moment! But this rain quickly disappeared and once we’d all met up and done introductions we were on our way. 

The beautifully clean bike was caked again within the first 2 miles due to the wet conditions but it didn’t really matter because the ride itself which took us round one of the most beautiful parts of the country took the sting out of it. As you would expect being in the Cotswolds, the scenery was just picture postcard perfect everywhere you looked and once the weather improved to bright sunshine (but windy) this made photos even better! 

Had a cake stop at Bourton-on-the-Water which was heaving with tourists to the point where I thought there might have been an event on, but it was sheer weight of visitors! 

From there we had a longish slog uphill out of the town but then flattened off significantly and remained so for the rest of the ride. This didn’t necessarily make riding easier as there were quite strong winds to contend with. 

Before long we arrived at one of the group’s houses where his wife had laid on some homemade cakes, teas and coffees which were to die for! 

It was here where the ride ended for some and so we said our goodbyes and rode the last four miles back to where we were parked. 

In summary then it was 63.1 miles to the good in a beautiful setting and with fantastic company. 

*Will copy to “your ride today” thread*


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2019)

gbs said:


> Yesterday, I too did a little Surrey and Kent. I did not plan the route v well and cycled some distance on singe lane A roads and the lunch stop at Headcorn Aerodrome was welcome even though the food was way below par.
> 
> @ DTs have you found agreeable routes and feeding stops in W Kent?




Next time you are in Headcorn, though the Aerodrome is ok for watching planes and cheap, not great eats. Stay in the village and pop in to No.17 The Delicatessen. Lovely quaint place with a lovely owner & lovely home made food. Or just around the corner is The White Horse pub. Really good food.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Met up with some Zwift group friends for a real ride around the Cotswolds, several weeks in the planning. Some I already met and knew, some were new faces. One guy came over from Norway to take part which made it all the better.
> er weight of visitors!


That's great!

I have had several friends and family members express the view that it is "_a bit sad_" that I spend so much time on the forum. I ask them if they have met hundreds of different people over the last 10 years and spent many happy hours exploring the fantastic British countryside with them? One thought I was exaggerating so I offered to go through my forum ride posts with them. After 10 threads they surrendered and grudgingly accepted that the forum is much more than just online chatting!


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2019)

Struggled round the August 100 today. Too late in the month for me and far too much other stuff going on so had to squeeze in this morning. No route planned which was a bad idea, so just ambled around locally trying to make the miles. Got home with 62.58 miles done, hopefully September will be better.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

I was wondering if was going to get my metric ton done this month. Family stuff has been quite hectic (in a nice way), but I got up earlyish this morning and was out by 07.30.






It's a route I've done a few times but still enjoy it, especially on a Sunday morning before the roads fill up!

https://strava.app.link/YcjptwhqrZ

Hopefully, I will get my September ride done a bit earlier in the month.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Aug 2019)

Been on a mini tour, only planned last week when I realised how good the weather forecast was, a little too good for cycling to be truthful! Carried our tent and did a loop south from Bristol starting Friday evening up West Harptree at Sunset. Camped on top of the Mendips. Then did about 97km on Saturday east to Salisbury Plain (yes I know, were going to friends and extremely hot. Counted as my separate 50) Sunday was north to Cirencester (inc a stop at Membury Services on M4 as it was possible there was no more water/shops for a very long way, turned out Lambourn did have a cafe so a little annoying we had broken the bubble) just under a 100km but I was allowed to add on the 7km return trip to Cirencester for curry to bag my separate 100 this month. Yesterday we returned west to Minchinhampton/.Nailsworth to visit friends where we used to live and back down via some vicious lumps to Berkeley and Bristol, 88km so another for 50 challenge. We were very pleased with our route. Each day ended up with some gravel/off piste but all ok.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2019)

Finally done a route I planned in a moment of profound foolishness several months ago. it both ticks off all the notable roads in the North Pennines AONB which I've not done before and does the passes I've only done one way in the opposite direction to complete the set. The end result was rather tiring, to understate it considerably. Lovely weather though; proper summery, right up to the point, at the top of the 14th and final climb, where it was a proper, summer thunderstorm with water pressure you'd be genuinely pleased with from a power shower - warm water too. Excitingly - meaning pretty scarily in fact - at least three lightning strikes were within 300m of me as I tried to balance reducing my exposure to huge electrical discharges as quickly as possible with not crashing on the single track watercourse the road down had become. 

Despite the last fifteen minutes, a great metric century and I commend it to @ColinJ , or indeed anyone else if you ever want something alarmingly lumpy and can get to the North Pennines AONB! It has the very definite advantage that, depending on where you start, there are numerous points to shorten it, knocking out anything from 1-8 climbs, and every road involved is both marvellously scenic and almost entirely traffic-free. If only I'd been able to finish half an hour earlier though.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Finally done a route I planned in a moment of profound foolishness several months ago. it both ticks off all the notable roads in the North Pennines AONB which I've not done before and does the passes I've only done one way in the opposite direction to complete the set. The end result was rather tiring, to understate it considerably. Lovely weather though; proper summery, right up to the point, at the top of the 14th and final climb, where it was a proper, summer thunderstorm with water pressure you'd be genuinely pleased with from a power shower - warm water too. Excitingly - meaning pretty scarily in fact - at least three lightning strikes were within 300m of me as I tried to balance reducing my exposure to huge electrical discharges as quickly as possible with not crashing on the single track watercourse the road down had become.
> 
> Despite the last fifteen minutes, a great metric century and I commend it to @ColinJ , or indeed anyone else if you ever want something alarmingly lumpy and can get to the North Pennines AONB! It has the very definite advantage that, depending on where you start, there are numerous points to shorten it, knocking out anything from 1-8 climbs, and every road involved is both marvellously scenic and almost entirely traffic-free. If only I'd been able to finish half an hour earlier though.
> View attachment 482198


Sounds great, apart from that thunderstorm! 

I once got caught in a freak summer deluge and the water temperature was the polar opposite of that of a power shower - North or South Polar! In 10 seconds I went from dripping sweat to shivering so violently that I could no longer ride my bike. The rain only lasted a minute or two, then the black clouds rolled away and within minutes I was too hot again!

You can't tease us with talk of this route without posting a GPX file detailing it. Having said that, if you found it very tough then I definitely am not fit enough for it at the moment. I'll try to get back to a decent level of fitness next year. Mind you, I keep saying that but never get round to it!


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> ....
> 
> I once got caught in a freak summer deluge and the water temperature was the polar opposite of that of a power shower.......
> 
> You can't tease us with talk of this route without posting a GPX file detailing it.



GPX attached, though if you follow the Strava link on the ride posting thread it's there.

I didn't say the water was truly hot enough for a shower, but it really wasn't actively cold. Your briefer shower sounds much worse in that respect. At the time that was a minor consideration though: that twelve minute descent seemed to last a very long time!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2019)

As soon as I posted that, I realised that you would probably have given more details in the ride thread!

I have never been up there. The only part of the route I have looked at in the past is Teesdale. I had thought about catching a train to Appleby and doing a loop taking in Great Dun Fell, Hartside and Yad Moss. 

Maybe one day I will do a decent North Pennine ride, though it would probably have to be sooner rather than later ... I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

September's done a 74 mile trip to watch the Tour of Britian. Managed to see them twice as they looped above Atherstone I raced across and caught them again . Had a few miles on closed roads as they kept the traffic waiting or stopped early .


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Sep 2019)

September Done.

Set off up to Lincoln today to chalk off another uk top 100 climb - Michaelgate. Not quite sure how this made the list as it’s not that difficult but it’s done all the same. Stopped at the top to be greeted by a woman giving out “free hugs.” Never one to pass up a free hug, I did the deed then had a bite to eat.

Set back off working my way slowly through the busy city centre and upset a few characters on the way out as I “should’ve been on the path” however said path crossed over multiple driveways and I felt it safer to remain on the road.

The wind had started to pick up and was pretty much head on all the way back, which made the pan flat route to Newark and Bingham all the more difficult.

Having not done much outdoors in four weeks and conscious of the distance (and the long slog uphill near home) I deliberately took my time and sought to save energy where I could. This paid off as I was able to make it home in one piece-albeit only just!

I say that because about five miles from home I had a slight disagreement with a kerb, and on this occasion the kerb won. Pride wounded, bike unharmed and my arm a little grazed I did the long slog back home, largely uphill.

A brilliant ride today in lovely weather and eventful to boot as I did my first ever 200km, as well as chalking off another top 100 climb.

129 miles (207.67km) in 8:20.
https://strava.app.link/LDKOPkUYYZ


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2019)

September done. A bit of a damp slog around Kent, including my favourite ... Birling hill. Fine rain but warm enough not to bother with a waterproof.

I got a puncture, which is pretty rare for me. One of the good things about Durano Plus, aside from their puncture resistance, is that if you do puncture then it's really easy to locate the culprit because it takes something very big and mean (like today's lump of glass) to get through.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> One of the good things about Durano Plus, aside from their puncture resistance, is that if you do puncture then it's really easy to locate the culprit because it takes something very big and mean (like today's lump of glass) to get through.


As opposed to my worn rear Lithion 2 which got penetrated yesterday by a thorn. All that got through was the smallest piece of thorn still big enough to be recognised as coming from a thorn. It took some finding!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

Yesterday was my last chance to pop out for my Metric Ton for September. A bit of a knee niggle has kept me off the bike for a while, but I needed to keep the other muscles in prime condition ( 😇), so I took a steady pedal to Milton Keynes to have a medical for my HGV licence. 
T'was a tad breezy, but not too bad. 











https://strava.app.link/15uFtdyMn0


----------



## tom73 (29 Sep 2019)

Did you have to read then destroy the sign ?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

tom73 said:


> Did you have to read then destroy the sign ?


Well, it's not very secret now I've gone and posted it on CC, is it! 🤗


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Sep 2019)

Well I did 19 miles this morning, the longest ride for me in 2 weeks. Issues with mojo and the legs playing up something rotten have gotten in the way. I'm going to have a go in the morning and see how things feel.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Sep 2019)

Well that's me out for 2019 No danger of it happening today, I managed to get within 60 miles of target by going to the high street and back, 2.7 miles.
Roll on 2020.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that's me out for 2019 No danger of it happening today, I managed to get within 60 miles of target by going to the high street and back, 2.7 miles.
> Roll on 2020.




That's too bad, but it's supposed to be fun, and if you're not feeling up to it then it becomes a chore and a burden ... so look on the bright side you can start having fun now!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2019)

@cosmicbike that's a shame but it's only an internet challenge .Take care of your health


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> @cosmicbike that's a shame but it's only an internet challenge .Take care of your health


Indeed... Better luck next year!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2019)

I didn't get to sleep until 04:30 today so I didn't fancy getting up early enough to do my September metric century in daylight! I have 'recycled' another of my Lunacy challenge rides for my September entry in _this _challenge.

I only have one more Lunatic ride to do this year so even if I recycle that one, I will end up having done 8/12 of my monthly metric centuries separately. I will try to get nearer to 12/12 next year.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2019)

Question... I will be on CC until at least 17:40. Can anyone see that indicated on my avatar? (I have switched off the indication but am still seeing the little white figure in a green circle. It seems odd to indicate to _myself _that I am online so it may be that _you_ can see it too. RSVP!)


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Sep 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that's me out for 2019


Sorry to hear that :-\ At least you now have every chance of improving in 2020 though, and a decent rest before it starts too.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that's me out for 2019 No danger of it happening today, I managed to get within 60 miles of target by going to the high street and back, 2.7 miles.
> Roll on 2020.


Oh dear, hopefully see you next year.

Had a great weekend’s riding up to Yorkshire to watch the UCI Worlds with @13 rider, @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman. 129 miles from Leicester to York on the Friday in awful conditions, 65 miles on Saturday to watch the ladies race. It was far too wet to venture back over to Harrogate for the men’s on Sunday so we snuck out for a cheeky hour in the morning before the rain hit us and watched the race from the digs! 83 miles back from York to Lincoln today where we caught the train home. Finished off with a 15 miler back from the station to cap off a superb weekend. 309.29 miles since Friday.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that's me out for 2019 No danger of it happening today, I managed to get within 60 miles of target by going to the high street and back, 2.7 miles.
> Roll on 2020.


That's a shame.

I hope next year is better for you.


----------



## gbs (7 Oct 2019)

I have just posted re Saturday's 100k thriller to the Ditchling Beacon etc. That is my last ride for this month and a November posting is unlikely given the rehab period post cataract surgery - second round next week.

Good luck to the remainers.

PS: no sympathy messages please. I am lucky to be on a bike at my age.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Oct 2019)

gbs said:


> I have just posted re Saturday's 100k thriller to the Ditchling Beacon etc. That is my last ride for this month and a November posting is unlikely given the rehab period post cataract surgery - second round next week.
> 
> Good luck to the remainers.
> 
> PS: no sympathy messages please. I am lucky to be on a bike at my age.


Well done on your efforts this far.


----------



## Donger (7 Oct 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Well that's me out for 2019 No danger of it happening today, I managed to get within 60 miles of target by going to the high street and back, 2.7 miles.
> Roll on 2020.


Sorry to hear that @cosmicbike . Always sad to see people drop out so close to the end. Weren't you also doing the other two challenges, or did I just make that up? Hope you'll be taking part again next year and you recover fully in the meantime. All the best.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Oct 2019)

Donger said:


> Sorry to hear that @cosmicbike . Always sad to see people drop out so close to the end. Weren't you also doing the other two challenges, or did I just make that up? Hope you'll be taking part again next year and you recover fully in the meantime. All the best.


Thanks @Donger Not too pleased at dropping out, but I had to look at my health first, and as I say to everyone else, it's only an internet challenge! I did the triple last year which was tough, and started the same this year but dropped the imperial challenge in February. I'm still in the half century and the ride every day so not all bad, and I'll gear up for 2020


----------



## Bazzer (12 Oct 2019)

October's done and there were more s**t for brains drivers than on a commute, both numerically and proportionately, which is going some, given that my daily mileage on a commute is 34 miles. 

On the bright side, I came across this chap:




https%3A//i.imgur.com/jBBEUz7.png[/img]']


He had some strength in his shoulders because he was travelling around 12 - 14 mph on the flat. However his speed and cause* was clearly insufficient for some motorists, judging from some of the stupid driving seen after they passed him.
* I don't know what it was. There were no obvious signs on the car, but collection buckets dangling from the car's mirrors and a quick internet search hasn't come up with anything.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Oct 2019)

October done.

Three friends and I took advantage of a break in the recent unsettled weather for a self-proclaimed “Saga CC” ride down to the Cotswolds, specifically to the picturesque village of Bourton-on-the-Water.

We initially planned to do this back in August but for various reasons we couldn’t make it happen and so yesterday was the next mutually convenient date. 

Met up with the lads just before 8am on a dry but cool morning, setting off in a SW direction through local lanes towards Atherstone, a place I’ve ridden a few times before. However the way out of Atherstone was a new one to me and involved quite a long upward drag which definitely got the ol’ ticker pumping a little bit!
Once on the south side of the A5 it changed from flat to a lot more rolling terrain and this was to remain pretty much so throughout the entirety of the ride.
Arriving at our first stop in Meriden, we were 20 minutes early and utilised the waiting time by trying to solve the conundrum of why there was a bulge in Tim’s tyre. It was concluded there was evidence of perishing, probably having done a few thousand miles on them. He decided to continue, albeit with a little more caution with a view to finding somewhere to get a new one.

Before long the cafe opened and I ordered a light breakfast of scrambled egg on sourdough toast. The sorriest egg on toast I’d ever seen at that and a snip at “just” £6!

Eager to get going again we set off through the Warwickshire countryside, still largely SW and into a headwind, another constant through the route!
The roads still rolling, some still a little wet, 30 more miles in, edge of the Cotswolds reached, lunch stop at Chipping Campden in our sights before long we hit our first steep climb of the day. Looking on strava it was called Larkstoke Hill. 1.25 miles, average of 7%, maxed out around 16% in places, this was a tough climb due to the road conditions which were wet and muddy. 
My back in bits from the spinning, every time I got out the saddle I lost traction and so had to sit back down and slog it out.
Climb eventually defeated in a little over 10 minutes, it was down the other side and into the beautiful picturesque town of Chipping Campden, the site of our lunch stop. 

After a painfully long wait for three toasties and a sandwich, we set off for the next 16 mile phase to our target destination of Bourton-on-the Water.
Climbing from the outset, and quite steep as we approached a junction on the outskirts of town, it began to ease off into a more gently rolling terrain. The combination of Tim being mindful of his tyre and general fatigue was taking its toll on him and he kept dropping behind. We all agreed to push on and Tim insisted he would be ok for the last few miles into Bourton so if we dropped him again he would be ok.
That happened quite quickly, and midway down a hill we observed our computers telling us to make a right turn, only there was none to be seen. We carried straight on and after a two mile detour got to a small village where we could begin to see the route emerge again.
Taking 10 minutes to wait for Tim, he never showed and so we did the last couple of miles into an agreed meeting point (a pub) in Bourton itself.
And on arrival, we noticed a familiar looking bike and a familiar looking bloke sat waiting, impatiently tapping his watch.......

Yes it was Tim!

The right turn we couldn’t find earlier, he did find, and he was then able to steal a march on us!

The tortoise had beaten the hares!!

Ah well, all was quickly forgiven as we had a couple of well earned beers and snacks, and before long it was time to head west over to Cheltenham, to catch our train home.

104 miles to the good, and around 5,800 ft of upness.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Oct 2019)

October done. 104k out and back over the North Downs to Edenbridge. Easy options taken coming back - (For locals: Ide Hill rather than Toys, and Clarks lane rather than Hogtrough)

Due to a busy day on Saturday I had to be on the road by 6:30. Managed to do it within schedule. Felt like I was making good time, and getting up the hills in good order. Stats proved that I was in fact just as slow, or a bit slower than usual. But at least it felt fast.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2019)

Dragged myself over the line today ,left it late this month . 62.5 miles in chilly conditions


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> Dragged myself over the line today ,left it late this month . 62.5 miles in chilly conditions


Congrats.

As an aside you might want to consider the possibility of editing your post in the ride thread. It's a bit ... er ... weird.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...y-100km-a-month-challenge.243509/post-5776842



Edit: It's not weird any more!


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Oct 2019)

Quality post @13 rider !


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2019)

Redoing it now I seem to have copied and pasted a bit extra


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2019)

Sorry, folks. I'm out of all challenges due to a knee problem  (Shame, as I've done 18 rides this year over 100 km!)
Hopefully, and only time will tell, it's not a permanent thing.

Kudos and congratulations to all who complete the 100km challenge..


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Oct 2019)

Hard luck, Pete. Give it the time and rehab it needs to enjoy riding/pedalling again.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Hard luck, Pete. Give it the time and rehab it needs to enjoy riding/pedalling again.


Thanks. I'm still riding, albeit gently over shortish distances, to keep my general fitness level up to scratch.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Nov 2019)

Today's ride was a bleak winter one. 
Dark for the first hour and a half; dense fog for around 80% of the ride; cold throughout apart from the last mile when I cycled into sunshine. 
Plenty of cyclists around though, even in the darkness, which surprised me.


----------



## Osprey (3 Nov 2019)

And I'm out. Struggled to find the time for the longer rides. Not to worry, enjoying plenty of shorter rides though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Nov 2019)

Osprey said:


> And I'm out. Struggled to find the time for the longer rides. Not to worry, enjoying plenty of shorter rides though.


Sorry to hear that. Still as long as you are enjoying your riding...


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Nov 2019)

November done. Thought it would be really cold so I did a hilly route. It wasn't particularly cold, in fact it was a perfect day for cycling.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Nov 2019)

Novembers done , 63.8 miles . Had no intention of a metric ton set out for a imperial half century but avoiding flooded roads kept adding distance so stayed out in the rain to get this challenge ticked off


----------



## PatrickPending (18 Nov 2019)

am I too late to join 2019s 100Km challenge...I joined the 50 but I seem to have managed at least 1 100K each month so far this year.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Nov 2019)

PatrickPending said:


> am I too late to join 2019s 100Km challenge...I joined the 50 but I seem to have managed at least 1 100K each month so far this year.....


Not at all. Just write up your rides as per the guidelines below and post at the end of the challenge thread. 



cosmicbike said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2019 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._
> 
> You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory.
> 
> Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone


----------



## gbs (24 Nov 2019)

First opportunity this month, so an early start on a cold misty morning. After 6 weeks of inactivity it was good to be out and about. November quota fulfilled.


----------



## PatrickPending (27 Nov 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not at all. Just write up your rides as per the guidelines below and post at the end of the challenge thread.



Added, hoping to finish on Sunday alas I appear to have the flu...so it'll be fun if I make it out....


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2019)

PatrickPending said:


> Added, hoping to finish on Sunday alas I appear to have the flu...so it'll be fun if I make it out....


If you _do _have the flu, either...

You _won't_ make it out
You will wish that you _hadn't_!


I had a heavy cold, which was bad enough to keep me off the bike for several weeks. Only 3 days left now to get this month's metric century in...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I had a heavy cold, which was bad enough to keep me off the bike for several weeks. Only 3 days left now to get this month's metric century in...


And... the bloody cold defeated me - I'm out for this year!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2019)

Left in late this month @Chris Doyle ! . Hope it was a tad warmer your side . I done 50 km today in the fog and it was cold


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Nov 2019)

I get the impression that @Sea of vapours must be trying to get his (km) Eddington number up from 109 to 112. Bon chance.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Nov 2019)

November Done.

Talk about right to the wire!

This was literally the only opportunity this month I had to fulfil the challenge obligations and it was 50/50 whether or not I’d drop out. Looking out of the window at an extremely cold landscape and negative temperatures I had to muster every bit of motivation I could to haul myself out of the house!
Met up with some of my Saga CC compadres a little after 8am for our little pre-planned trip down to Lichfield. It was 2 below on arrival and didn’t really get much warmer as the ride started and progressed, reaching as low as -4 in more remote areas.
I was in full winter garb, including cling film round the tootsies and latex gloves under my winter gloves, for a little added protection!
This paid off, at least for a short while, when one of the crew heard that all too familiar “ssssssssssssss”........

Yep. First flat of the ride less than eight miles in. Turns out it was the valve itself that had unscrewed. As none of us had the tool to tighten it back in, we pleaded with Rob to just put a new tube in with a view to repairing the dodgy one at home.

Nope.

He insisted on fixing it there and then and each time he pumped it up and took the pump off- “sssssssssssss”

After about half an hour of faffing about with it, he relented and I gave him on of my spare tubes. Of course, the lack of movement in such conditions made starting off again a massive chore, as my digits were now borderline numb!

Several thoughts entered my head at this stage:
Do I make my excuses and go back to the car?
What the f- am I doing here?
Should I have just laid in bed? 
Do I get to Lichfield and grab a train home?

Decisions, decisions......

I (foolishly) opted to just bat on and get to Lichfield, eventually warming up a tad, though not entirely, but enough to be able to cope with the frosty, slushy roads, freezing fog and poor visibility.

Arriving in Lichfield, two-and-a-half hours after starting and having only covered 28 miles, literally and ironically outside of a bike shop, Will got the all too familiar “sssssssss” treatment too.....

FFS!!!

We pulled in at a cafe some one hundred yards up, Will desperately trying (in vain) to fix his puncture while the rest of us thawed out. He soon came inside, defeated and despondent, too cold to attempt said repair. We talked him into taking his bike to the shop outside which he developed his puncture so that it could be fixed while we defrosted somewhat.

The cafe was nice- busy and a tad expensive but no complaints about the quality of the food which, for me, was a bacon butty with three rashers of thickly cut, “locally sourced bacon” washed down with a latte and followed by a cream tea. Ok wasn’t of Cornish standards but I was in no mood to quibble about the technical aspects of the dish!

An hour later, defrosted and ready to crack on, we fetched Wills bike from the shop- all fixed and with TWO new tubes- and pressed on with getting back to Willington.

It was no warmer despite it being midday and I just resigned myself to the fact that it was going to be another cold slog back to the warmth of my waiting car in Willington.

This half of the journey passed without incident, making our way through largely familiar villages and lanes, being mindful of the potential ice rink beneath our wheels!

As we crossed back over into Derbyshire, a bright yellow anomaly began to emerge from the sky which had a profound effect on our core temperatures. This anomaly I later found out was called “the sun,” apparently it appears in many parts of the world, sometimes for many hours a day, and on occasion it has graced these shores, though it is rare......

Enjoying the warming effects of this bright yellow sky ball, and conscious that following the pre-planned route would not deliver the miles I needed, I decided to split from the rest of the group so I could follow an alternative route to get the job done. I was also able to nab a couple of pesky veloviewer squares in the process, which were evasive for many weeks due to the roads being largely underwater. Today they weren’t, and the squares were got. However the “anomaly” had been replaced yet again by freezing fog and the old core temperature (and digits) began to plummet again........

On completion of these squares, I needed just 7 miles to complete the challenge and so I had to think quick to provide an alternative to what would have been maybe five miles back to the car. I was able to do this, and arriving back in Willington I was at 62 miles dead, so to get over the line I had to quickly circle the co-op car park to squeeze out what I needed to get it done.

Back at the car, 62.3 miles to the good and very chilly I was able to thaw out as I made the half hour journey home, pleased that I grabbed the point I needed by the skin of my teeth.

62.34 in a ride time of 3:50, but out for much longer than that!!
https://strava.app.link/DumgjFyE21


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Left in late this month @Chris Doyle ! . Hope it was a tad warmer your side . I done 50 km today in the fog and it was cold


No it never really got above freezing! Brutally cold today.........


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> And... the bloody cold defeated me - I'm out for this year!


Bad luck. Look after yourself.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Nov 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> I get the impression that @Sea of vapours must be trying to get his (km) Eddington number up from 109 to 112. Bon chance.


Correct. Well, I'm aiming for 111, or eleventy one, but a bit of overshoot won't hurt. Naturally, having achieved it, the next one will be irritatingly far off, but I can't think of any especially good numbers beyond 111 so at the moment I'm happy to leave that regret for later.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bad luck. Look after yourself.


Thanks. I was thinking that I must have blown an opportunity to do the ride some time earlier in the month but I checked back and found...

1st to 3rd: Busy with family.
4th and 5th: Weather bad.
6th: Came down with my cold.
7th to 19th: Snot monster!
20th: Starting to feel slightly better (sunny day).
21st: Chilly, windy day.
22nd to 24th: Another family visit.
25th to 28th: Weather bad.
29th: Very cold day. Did 50 kms. Felt rough afterwards.
30th: A miserable cold murky day. Still feeling rough.

Looking at that makes me better. The only day I had completely free when the weather was okay was the 20th and I was still getting over my cold so 100 kms would not have been a good idea. I didn't feel up to it on the 29th or 30th.

So, short of ignoring my family during one of their visits I didn't really have an obvious day to do the ride. Any other day a ride would have been done in poor weather and/or me in a poor physical condition.

Never mind. If I get my 161 km Lunacy Challenge ride done early enough in December I will try to get a compensatory 100 km ride done in December. It won't count for this challenge but at least it would show that I wasn't slacking!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2019)

December done. Year done. Over and out.

Im not going to be doing the Metric century a month next year. I'm just going to do the imperial one. And fall back to the metric if it all goes wrong.

I've done this for 5 years now. And the past four years (well 3 and 11/12 so far) I've done in parallel with the imperial challenge, and fitting in the two rides each month has become a bit of a drag. I'm hoping to be able to fit in a few more shorter rides. Have a bit of fun.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Dec 2019)

Well today's ride was not what was planned.
For personal and cycling reasons, I have had more than a passing interest in Planet Rock's Wyatt Van Wendell's effort to cycle 2000 miles in two weeks for Mind. Details can be found Here.
Riders were welcome to join him on his journey, so when I saw part of the route passed not too far from my house on the 1st of December, as Wyatt cycled from Blackpool to Birmingham, moons seemed to have aligned. Get an MCAM ride in and try to give some support to the rider. So the plan was ride north about 30 miles, intercept Wyatt, then ride with him 30+ miles before returning home. I had been tracking him everyday except for the last couple of days, so as he seemed to be hitting his targets everything seemed set.
The tracker didn't pick him up when I left the house at 7am, so I carried on with my plan. Between Standish and Chorley I checked the tracker, which this time picked Wyatt up in the Scottish Borders. Bugger! Something had obviously gone wrong with his riding in the last couple of days. 
So rather than retracing my route I went "freestyling", which with hindsight, part of the route would have been better having thought twice about. I saw a sign for Rivington and having last ridden up there some years ago, headed there. A nice climb except for the last 10 metres or so of the final incline, when I had to dismount because the M+ tyres were giving erratic grip. Then the descent into Belmont was buttock clenching in places as the road was still covered in frost and water from recent rain had in places, created little frozen rivulets across the road.
Other than the last few miles, any stopping meant the chill quickly began to bite and the hand and feet warmers just about staved off the worst of the cold.
But that's me over the line for this challenge for this year.


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2019)

And done. A pretty poor year for mileage (actually a terrible one) as illness and a new job took their toll. Still, once again, the challenge kept me going when otherwise I might have strayed. Now I just need to train like a demon to be ready for the Christmas attempts up Mt.Teide!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2019)

Sbudge said:


> And done. A pretty poor year for mileage (actually a terrible one) as illness and a new job took their toll. Still, once again, the challenge kept me going when otherwise I might have strayed. Now I just need to train like a demon to be ready for the Christmas attempts up Mt.Teide!


Well done!

A mate used to live on Tenerife and rode up and down Teide many times. He said even in summer riders used to get caught out by the windchill on the descent so remember to take a decent windtop and armwarmers!

He told me that he got caught out by a drainage channel somewhere on the way down and double-punctured, so make a mental note of any hazards on the way up and watch out coming back.

Have fun!


----------



## gbs (7 Dec 2019)

After a fall and slide on the ice on the N Downs in Kent on Wednesday I heeded the lesson and kept to lower ground today around Ranmore Common and the relatively flat lands to the N - only 660 m climb in 102 k. That completes my set of Cs for the year

I am amazed by Chris Doyle's November exploit. A full 100k in subzero conditions with no crashes. Are you lucky or gifted?


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Dec 2019)

gbs said:


> I am amazed by Chris Doyle's November exploit. A full 100k in subzero conditions with no crashes. Are you lucky or gifted?



Nah, just stupid and desperate !!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2019)

I took a heavy fall on black ice last winter and don't fancy doing it again. I got away with it that time, but any such fall could easily result in a broken hip/pelvis/leg/whatever...!

After my dismal failure to ride a metric century last month, I don't have to worry about doing an icy 100 km ride in December. 

I can concentrate instead on worrying about doing an icy 161 km ride for the Lunacy challenge!


----------



## PatrickPending (9 Dec 2019)

Saturday was a good opportunity to get in the 100...so I did... 108Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Guilsborough - Naseby - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Arnesby - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe.​Found it very hard work...spent sunday in bed with a cold....that's my excuse......


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Dec 2019)

2019 done: phew :-) 

That's sixty contiguous months of monthly audax AAA metric centuries now. Pleasing, though rather unrelenting (by definition obviously). This really is a very good challenge for keeping motivated regardless of weather. 

And, since December has the shortest 'longest day' of the year, things start looking up on the light front from January :-) Last week, I was in Shetland. Sunrise was 0900; sunset at 1458 .... and not exactly bright in that window of light either. Very much not a place conducive to cycling a fairly long way.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2019)

December done just . Out the door at 0800 for a few miles before meeting up with @Supersuperleeds at 1000 for a ride to our favourite cafe Nice Pie to see santa . Had cut a few miles off the early section due to slow average due to headwinds . But working out the distance at the cafe I would be near . Headed home climbing the last hill before before home I was fiddling with the Gps checking the milage and I managed to press stop at 61.7 miles !!. Restarted the Gps and rode past home to loop back to add another 1.3 miles to round it up to 63 miles


----------



## Brandane (23 Dec 2019)

Back in for the 2020 monthly metric century challenge in a desperate bid to kick-start my cycling mojo....


----------



## lane (26 Dec 2019)

Decided to have ago at this for 2020. Already mapped out the easiest 100km I can find!


----------



## Donger (26 Dec 2019)

My main reason for carrying on next year is the thought of how long it would take me to get back to the same point if I regretted quitting now! Actually, although I'm not really finding it any easier yet, I'm still loving this challenge, which seems to drive my cycling mojo for all my other rides. The all year round nature really is a challenge, with real life events, state of health and differing weather conditions making it quite an interesting and stiff challenge. One eye on the weather forecast to see if I can get Month 61's ride out of the way early on New Year's Day before any icy conditions set in.


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Dec 2019)

You and I, @Donger . started on 100s at the same time. It's certainly a compelling reason to carry on, knowing how much a month off would 'cost' in terms of getting to the same consecutive number. I'm consciously targeting a century of centuries now (meaning one hundred, consecutive months), as that's less than the more obvious ten years and means i'm well over half way there. It's very much a good thing for keeping up the interest in cycling, though distinctly nerve-wracking in January and February when ice can prevent play.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2019)

Although I won't be recording the metric challenge next year I'm still counting my metric century "monthly streak". Hopefully should hit my 100 months of 100km mid 2022 ... all being well, knock on wood, fingers crossed etc. 30 to go. I started the challenge like @Sea of vapours and @Donger in 2015, I but I had been doing it "unofficially" for a while before, but I missed the two preceding Februaries, so my streak starts Mar 2014


----------



## Donger (27 Dec 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> You and I, @Donger . started on 100s at the same time. It's certainly a compelling reason to carry on, knowing how much a month off would 'cost' in terms of getting to the same consecutive number. I'm consciously targeting a century of centuries now (meaning one hundred, consecutive months), as that's less than the more obvious ten years and means i'm well over half way there. It's very much a good thing for keeping up the interest in cycling, though distinctly nerve-wracking in January and February when ice can prevent play.


Ditto. I thought 100 months of it would feel like quite an achievement and one worth aiming for. My Eddington number has shot up to 62 and stalled badly as 100km rides are just about the limit of what I can enjoy doing. I will get it up to 63 next year, then will have to forget all about it. 

I think, along with my weekly club rides that give me a reason to get up early and hit the road, the MCAM Challenge is the main thing that keeps me fit enough to be able to cycle on my holidays, whatever the terrain. Although I'll not be heading off to the Alps or the Vosges again next year, I'd like to stay fit enough to be able to have another go in a couple of years' time. Next year I plan to start riding the South coast .... in 30-35 mile sections, (there and back) bit by bit. Should keep me busy for a couple of years while allowing for some of my metric tons to be done in new and different places. I do like seeing people posting the occasional overseas ride and rides in different parts of the country. Most of mine so far have been from Quedgeley or Tewkesbury.


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Dec 2019)

December (and 2019) done and dusted.
The annual Saga CC festive fifty (plus extras) got me over the line which, admittedly, was seemingly becoming a step too far with the combination of work commitments and endless rubbish weather this past 3 months completely destroying my motivation to do anything outdoors!

The plan with this ride is always a fifty miler with pub stops so I had to factor in grabbing an extra few miles to get the distance I needed. As we meet at the same place every time and usually drive to this point, simply riding instead was more than enough to get the job done.
That said, it meant leaving the house at about 0740 in order to get there. But having not ridden outdoors for a month and it being dark and cold at that time with wet, claggy roads, this took a lot of mental effort for me to achieve! But I did it, and even got to the meeting point early in the process, the empty roads and lack of wind making this so. I even managed to nab another veloviewer square on route to meet the lads!
It was largely familiar roads for the entirety of the ride with only a couple of newer ones but it didn’t really matter- I was grateful to just get out!
The cafe stop at Woodhouse Eaves was a new one, just shy of 50 miles in but actually local to home. One hour, a smoked salmon and scrambled egg bagel, two bottles of Prosecco (shared obviously) and a sherry later, we set off and immediately made our way up beacon hill, a mile long slog at 8% average that steps up in stages which makes getting into a rhythm very difficult.
Factor in a belly full of food and drink and it didn’t make for the most comfortable of climbs! But we eventually made it up, no records broken, and pressed on to Belton some six miles down the road for “festive stop” number 2- the Queens Head in Belton. At this point I was nearly 58 miles in and all I had to do was simply ride home from here, just five miles away. Of course, before I did so, I felt it only right to partake in a couple of pints of the black stuff and discuss plans for the forthcoming year’s rides which, if they pan out, will be epic.

I peeled off from the rest of the lads at this stage and made my way back home, 62.9 miles to the good. A great ride out, much needed and a great end to the year.

(Copying to YRT thread)


----------



## gbs (29 Dec 2019)

Yesterday, one more and the last, 100k ride for 2019.


----------



## steverob (29 Dec 2019)

I may do this challenge in 2020 having had a year off, but I'm not committing to it quite yet. Basically if you see me post something in the main thread before 31st January, I'm in; if not, then I'm not! And it probably will be a ride at the very end of the month that will decide for me whether or not I'll try...


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> *Total: 50 centuries*


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2019)

I did my stand alone December metric yesterday, 146km finishing off Festive 500 around the Mendips and Somerset Levels.. It was all about the fog, the Gingerbread Inn and visiting Rapha Archive store in Shepton for a brevet card and subsidised almond croissant and coffee. I can't claim the metric badge really as I only did one ride in July, Oct and Nov over 100km and they all counted for imperial/lunacy too. Quite pleased with my year as this week i went over 10 000km for the year and completed Strava Climbing challenge for December, which I also did last January too. Only managed that about 4 months. i was most pleased with an audax RRtY. That was a lot of planning, scheduling blood sweat and tears for a 200km for 12 consecutive months, but I got there. In my head only 1 month in 4 years with no Strava Gran Fondo. These challenges really motivate us.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2019)

You lot are making me look lazy... I'll either have to pull my cycling finger out or start spending a lot more time with couch potatoes to look good in comparison!


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2019)

Congratulations to all who've completed the Metric Ton challenge! 

Sadly, I had to pack it in after 10 qualifying rides. (Although I've done about 19 100k + rides this year) 
A knackered knee in October and a car accident in December didn't help the cause


----------



## StuartG (31 Dec 2019)

A confession - this year I may be cheating - or think I may be.

I completed the challenge on December 14th and proudly went to enter my final ride. I couldn't find the rides to date at first - because the last recorded ride was in October. But I was sure I had done a November ride - but could I find a record of one? Nope. it looks like old age has completely muddled my mind.

I couldn't face the disappointment and the next day I was off on holiday so I let it be. But it has been niggling me. However, I did do a 100km plus in November. It was the 100 miles Veteran Car Chase to Brighton'n'back as part of my first Lunacy challenge. Last year I had included my 100 milers in my 100km challenge but this year I had not. So I'm asking for your indulgence in sharing this one.

The challenges have pushed my cycling over the four years to new highs and perhaps the concentration of doing a record 13 imperial centuries was excuse for the lapse. Will you be forgiving and allowing me a slightly tarnished silver star for 2019?


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2019)

I can't see any problem @StuartG you rode a distance over the 100km every month for the year . No tarnish on the star for me


----------



## StuartG (1 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> I can't see any problem @StuartG you rode a distance over the 100km every month for the year . No tarnish on the star for me


Very kind of you. I've done the sig. Happy New Riding Year to everyone!


----------



## Sbudge (5 Jan 2020)

Final 100km of the year done on 27th and it was a goody. Mt. Teide via the northern route. The first 15km or so (through Santa Cruz and Laguna) was a bit of a grind but after that the ride all the way up to the observatory was just fabulous (albeit rather tiring) ... and of course then there's the solid hour of descending afterwards!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2020)

I have got my 2020 campaign off to a relatively simple start, 50% of it being up and down the A646, the other half being more interesting out into the Ribble Valley and back. I got caught in evening traffic coming back up the A646 which made it even less pleasant. I think it will be 'Plan B' next time - skip the A646 by catching a train to Rose Grove (and back), and use the extra 30 km on more pleasant roads! 

I have done very little on the bike since the end of October. Even though the route was undemanding by local standards (~ 1,400 m of ascent in 101 kms), I could really feel the missing fitness.

The thing that really hurt though was that I have had backache for 3 days. (I fell asleep in an awkward position and somehow put my back/neck out.) I was in discomfort as soon as I got out of bed this morning, and spending over 7 hours on the bike made it feel MUCH worse... I had to wait nearly 6 hours to have a shower after getting home because I wasn't able to stand up straight. In fact I struggled to even get off my bike and get my front door open!  

I feel a lot better now after the delayed shower, food, and a few hours rest.


----------



## gbs (9 Jan 2020)

This morning I glimpsed a post that offered a summary of the year's endeavours by CCFers but it disappeared before I could open the attachment. Where is it? Or, did I dream?


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jan 2020)

@ColinJ 
Looking at your route from the 8th, we must have been in danger of passing each other somewhere to the north of Longridge Fell. Just out of interest, what time were you in the Chipping area? As you can see from my Strava link on the ride thread, I was there in the early afternoon, passing south of Chipping c.1300.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> @ColinJ
> Looking at your route from the 8th, we must have been in danger of passing each other somewhere to the north of Longridge Fell. Just out of interest, what time were you in the Chipping area? As you can see from my Strava link on the ride thread, I was there in the early afternoon, passing south of Chipping c.1300.


I thought that myself when I read details of _your _ride! That was about the time that Littgull and I stopped in Chipping. We sat on the benches in front of the church for snacks and a chat, before setting off round to Waddington.


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Jan 2020)

A near miss then. Shame to have missed you. I trundled through Waddington at 1336.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> A near miss then. Shame to have missed you. I trundled through Waddington at 1336.


I didn't keep the tracklog for the ride but we must have been there within about 30 minutes of you!

'Cobbled Corner' cafe in Chipping was closed for the day (there was an apologetic notice in the window) and when we got to Waddington we found that new owners of the 'Country Kitchen' cafe have closed it for refurbishment. We thought about calling at a cafe in Whalley but decided not to bother. 

We stopped for 15 minutes in the car park at Spring Wood, above Whalley to finish off the snacks we were carrying, then we headed off up to Old Roman Rd for the scenic route to Padiham which avoids the busy A671. We did a short section of the A646 in Padiham but then use the excellent Padiham Greenway to get to Rose Grove. Unfortunately the A646 back to Tod is not very nice in traffic. The road itself between Walk Mill and Todmorden is fine if you use it at a quiet time, it's just that quiet times are getting harder to find these days!


----------



## Brandane (10 Jan 2020)

I'm out of the starting blocks - and it was harder than I remember! Didn't help that I chose to use my MTB as I knew part of the route was off road. The wind was a pain at times too, and of course assisted for small sections too. Nice to get it out of the way though as the weather forecast is very grim for as far as they forecast - wind and rain plus more of the same. Now I can concentrate on the next task, a tax return .


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> 'Cobbled Corner' cafe in Chipping was closed for the day (there was an apologetic notice in the window) and when we got to Waddington we found that new owners of the 'Country Kitchen' cafe have closed it for refurbishment. We thought about calling at a cafe in Whalley but decided not to bother.



All these places must be operating on the basis that the beginning of January is not peak season. They may have a point of course. I'd not have been able to stop for long anyway, even had we crossed paths - I only had two thinnish layers on and was cooling down rather rapidly so my stops were limited to about 2-3 minutes. Even colder today but some beautiful light, much enhanced by snow on the tops above about 500m :-) Weather's certainly looking a bit grim for the next week or more though :-(


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2020)

Yes, it was rather chilly in the wind, and especially when not generating warmth through exertion.

I don't think I have seen any snow so far this winter. TBH, I would rather have crisp, cold sunny days than the milder, dreary overcast damp ones, as long as there were ice on the roads.

I had only taken a superficial look at next week's forecast (rain/cloud/sun symbols and temperatures) but on closer inspection the wind forecast doesn't look brilliant for cycling!


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jan 2020)

Off the mark for the year with a Chilterns ride down to Ipsden and back. The wind was pretty strong (20-25mph) so I decided it was probably easiest (that's a relative term) to ride an almost straight route into the wind and then get some help on the way back. Obviously I picked a route that took me onto the Chiltern's ridge on the way down where the wind was strongest and then off it on the way back ...completely daft!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Jan 2020)

I'm thinking of giving it another go this year, now that my ankle has improved, maybe I'll just post one ride a month not 20........


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2020)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm thinking of giving it another go this year, now that my ankle has improved, maybe I'll just post one ride a month not 20........


Go for it!

My back has been playing up since my metric century last week so I haven't done much more cycling, other than short rides to the shops and back. 

I am going to have to tackle my neck and back problems because they are starting to have a big impact not just on my cycling, but on everyday life too. I have had them on and off for over 30 years so it is definitely time for action!

I find myself unable to put in a big effort in the later stages of long rides, not because I am tired or short of breath, but because I am in so much discomfort if I try to.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I am going to have to tackle my neck and back problems


Yoga: you know it makes sense. 

Yinyasa yoga probably being the best bet.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Yoga: you know it makes sense.
> 
> Yinyasa yoga probably being the best bet.


I know several people who have benefited from Yoga, Pilates etc. 

I really must try _something _or I will just seize up altogether!


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jan 2020)

Try this:


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jan 2020)

Looks like I'm struggling to get off the mark this year . Today's planned 100km was canned off due to ice so that leaves me next Sunday as my only chance . Kicking myself for not going yesterday . Let's hope for half decent weather next week . Out of the 3 challenges I attempt this is the lowest in priority so all age leave it late which I think will catch me out one month


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> Looks like I'm struggling to get off the mark this year . Today's planned 100km was canned off due to ice so that leaves me next Sunday as my only chance . Kicking myself for not going yesterday . Let's hope for half decent weather next week . Out of the 3 challenges I attempt this is the lowest in priority so all age leave it late which I think will catch me out one month



Weather forecast is okay for next weekend:


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jan 2020)

@KingswayRider


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2020)

On my last chance this month I'm off the mark so looks like I'm in for the years again . 66 miles basically Leicester to Coventry and back . Raced the rain home nearly made it 3 miles from home it started just pressed on and didn't require the rain jacket so all good . Will update the challenge soon


----------



## Fiona R (27 Jan 2020)

I'm in too with a separate metric 100, actually ended up with two. Jack and Grace audax was wonderful and sociable round the Severn Vale on Saturday, no ice, not much wind and no rain really. Chilly, misty but that's good for January. The route had to be shortened due to roadworks so I rode up and down the last lane again to make sure of 100. 

My Sunday social club has decided to do a 100km ride each month so great fun was had hacking round the Somerset Levels getting very wet and filthy but loving it. Warmed up with refreshments in Burnham on Sea and layering experimentation is paying off. As I always have 15km out and back to the start my total for the day was 118km.


----------



## KingswayRider (28 Jan 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> @KingswayRider


I blame Donger...both for my membership of this group & the metric a month challenge. Looking forward to various 100km Audax events with Donger this year & the chance to turn some of those into imperial centuries when close enough to home to ride to/from.


----------



## KingswayRider (28 Jan 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm in too with a separate metric 100, actually ended up with two. Jack and Grace audax was wonderful and sociable round the Severn Vale on Saturday, no ice, not much wind and no rain really. Chilly, misty but that's good for January. The route had to be shortened due to roadworks so I rode up and down the last lane again to make sure of 100.
> 
> My Sunday social club has decided to do a 100km ride each month so great fun was had hacking round the Somerset Levels getting very wet and filthy but loving it. Warmed up with refreshments in Burnham on Sea and layering experimentation is paying off. As I always have 15km out and back to the start my total for the day was 118km.


I was planning something very similar in route...but approx 74 miles starting from Gloucester (Jack & Grace passes the end of my road). Got as far as Damery before disaster struck. LH crank fell off, so one leg pedalling back to Gloucester. Managed 14mph average from Slimbridge roundabout to Cross Keys roundabout, so could have been worse.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Jan 2020)

Left it late, but finally off the mark. Not doing any meaningful riding from a couple of weeks before Christmas, prohibited from riding until the middle of last week and crap weather and hospital visits since last week meant today's ride was, from 40 miles, hard work.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2020)

First chance off the month is usually imperial ton time but with really strong winds forecast a change off plan . Out early to miss the worse off the winds and a metric century is in the bag .


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct. Well, I'm aiming for 111, or eleventy one, but a bit of overshoot won't hurt. Naturally, having achieved it, the next one will be irritatingly far off, but I can't think of any especially good numbers beyond 111 so at the moment I'm happy to leave that regret for later.


I noticed that a lot of your rides are now 112 km and was wondering why!

I've also noticed how many metric centuries you have already done this year, and wonder if you have a secret plan to complete a century of centuries in 2020?  

I am so far off the boil with _my _cycling that if I raised the temperature by 100 degrees, I would still be in danger of ice forming!


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Feb 2020)

Yes - eleventy one now achieved so normal service of 'just over 100km' will resume, at least for the remainder of the cold, dark, wet bit of the year. That's really what's been driving making nearly every ride 112.

No such plan re a century of centuries; too weather dependent around here I feel, though it has a nice ring to it and I do have a distance target of 9,999, with a stretch target of 11,111.

So you're at about 173 kelvin then? Chilly :-) I hope you can warm that up a bit ready for an earlier start on the Lunacy Challenge than last year!


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct. Well, I'm aiming for 111, or eleventy one, but a bit of overshoot won't hurt. Naturally, having achieved it, *the next one will be irritatingly far off*, but I can't think of any especially good numbers beyond 111 so at the moment I'm happy to leave that regret for later.


I know what you mean

Your metric Eddington Number is 109 _That's good!_
You need to do 3 ride(s) of at least 110 to increase it to 110. _Fair enough_
You need to do 6 ride(s) of at least 111 to increase it to 111. _Oh, all right then. I can handle that._
You need to do 12 ride(s) of at least 112 to increase it to 112. _What? are you sure?_
You need to do 18 ride(s) of at least 115 to increase it to 115. _Give me a break!_


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Feb 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know what you mean
> 
> Your metric Eddington Number is 109 _That's good!_
> You need to do 3 ride(s) of at least 110 to increase it to 110. _Fair enough_
> ...


My equivalent to that, with a current value of 111, is:
- 13 more days of 112 required;
- 28 more days of 113 required;
...
- 73 more days of 125. 

Sooooooo........ that'll be enough Eddington number chasing for a year or several then, since even 125 isn't an especially pleasing number.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2020)

I'll have to switch to something else for ride logging now that MCL is no more...

My cousin signed me up for Strava a couple of years ago when we were on holiday together but I never really got into it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'll have to switch to something else for ride logging now that MCL is no more...
> 
> My cousin signed me up for Strava a couple of years ago when we were on holiday together but I never really got into it.


Have a look at ridewithgps too. That's what I use. But Strava would be fine too probably.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Feb 2020)

I'm really looking forward to a metric century which doesn't involve 20-40mph winds for the entire time; often more! 

Today's only-just-over-100km ride featured that with a series of delightful and not forecast hail showers thrown in for good measure. Barbondale westward - which some people may know as a beautiful, long fast descent with little or no need to pedal - involved pedaling quite hard in order to go quite slowly whilst being pelted with small but painful pieces of ice. Ugh. Admittedly, thereafter, the Sun was mostly shining and the wind eventually became of benefit, but dead calm would be much, much more appealing. 

Grumble, grumble, mutter ...


----------



## Brandane (14 Feb 2020)

Struggling to get an opportunity to complete February's ride. Work rules out 4 days out of 6, and so far the weather hasn't been kind on days off. By not kind, I mean heavy rain and strong winds, gusting at 50 mph plus.. 
The forecast for next week's days off is similar, which only leaves 2 days at the end of the month. I am not confident of any improvement, this hideous weather seems pretty constant at the coast now!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2020)

It is looking like I may well have problems with my cycling this year! 

I had a long layoff from the start of November to January 8th, when I ignored my lack of fitness and went out anyway and did my Jan metric century. Given my lack of fitness, I understandably found it hard work. What alarmed me though were some pretty unpleasant sensations in my left leg on the last hill of the ride. That leg already had lasting damage from the DVT that I suffered in 2012. I think that I have made the damage to my leg worse worse though because it is still periodically swelling up and going numb over a month later, even when sitting down at home in a position that I formally found comfortable. I did a simple 50 km ride last week and had the same problem.

My hypothesis is that extra fat on my legs has been squeezing the DVT-damaged area of the big vein in my thigh/groin. I was wearing fairly tight bibtights on the 100 km ride and they were probably squeezing my legs more than was good for me. Constriction of the vein is what caused the DVT in the first place! 

I am hoping that losing weight and getting fit again will help. I have already lost 3/4 kg but would like to lose another 8 or 9.

I also think that getting out of the saddle periodically on long rides could help. I tend to sit down for very long periods, which doesn't seem to agree with me. I'm a bit lazy and find sitting down easier, but if the price of doing that is a numb leg then I will stand up more often!

If we don't get another storm hard on the heels of 'Dennis' then I will go out and do an easy 50 km ride for my Feb '50' challenge. If that goes okay I will try to do the Feb metric century in the time left in the month.


----------



## Bazzer (14 Feb 2020)

February's done, but I have certainly had better rides.
A frosty start, but even after sunrise it was cool throughout and I had to keep moving to keep the chill out, with the breeze increasing as the ride progressed. Three horribly close passes which have been reported to the relevant police forces and then towards the end of the ride, three cars parked in and blocking off a designated cycle lane running parallel to a dual carriageway; also reported.
It had also become apparent during commutes this week, that my gears were, change by change, failing. I suspect new cables are required but it was too late yesterday afternoon to do anything about it and I don't have spare cables. The result was that shortly into the ride, I had only 2 of a possible 27 gears available. Normally I would have waited, but other life stuff means it is likely my next pleasure rides are likely to be the 27th or 28th, which is just too squeeky bum.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2020)

Struggling to get a ride in of any distance this month, the weather has been universally rubbish for the last 3 Sundays which is the only day i get chance .
1st week , cold and wet and with my reynauds a no no, last 2 weeks just blowing a gale and floods  
farking grumpy and about to turbo it for a bit but its not the same


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2020)

Just realised I'd not posted in here for a bit.....back into this challenge after a year or 2 off due to illness. 2 months in and feeling strong at last (bar the virus I've caught!)


----------



## Fiona R (23 Feb 2020)

February's done today, but only a 101km so not long until I have the Eddington problem too!

Went to visit lovely Wales, only a gale and rain out over the closed-to-traffic Old Severn Bridge with 3 club mates. Coffee in Chepstow and the wind dropped and the sun came out. lovely return trip but as I had started along the route I had to stretch the route by doing my local Belmont Hill (after buying carrots at the Farm Shop for pot roast so I hauled them too), and was hoping for a cider at the 19th at the top, but the golfer had already departed the 19th and I found him at home watching rugby.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It is looking like I may well have problems with my cycling this year!


_HMMM_... The horrid stormy weather hasn't helped but I can't deny that there were still several days when I _could _have squeezed a 100 km ride in. 

I was going to go out on Thursday, when the weather here was still windy but was at least sunny and dry. That ride was scuppered by insomnia - I didn't get to sleep until gone 05:00 and then woke up several times before my alarm went off at 08:00. I had a blood test at 09:00 and then had to do some shopping. My plan was to rush home, get my cycling kit on and go back out on the bike. In reality, I felt like I had been hit over the head with a baseball bat so I went back to bed for a few hours but I still felt very groggy when I reemerged in the afternoon. I decided to check the forecast for Friday and Saturday - yesterday was foul, but today was looking ok so I planned to take advantage of '_leap day_' and get my ride in at the last opportunity.

Except that I _haven't_... Bloody insomnia again! Tossing, turning, checking the clock until gone 05:00. I finally slipped off, but ended up being woken up every few minutes after that by the noise of the wind outside. More '_baseball bat head_' this morning...

I have a guest arriving early evening so I didn't have enough time left to do my ride once I finally felt clear-headed enough to consider it.

And so... I am out of the challenge for this year!

TBH - I was feeling fed up earlier but now I feel relieved. I need to get my life in order and the 100 km challenge was one thing too many for me this year. I'll still get my monthly '50s' in and desperately want to complete the Lunacy challenge this time. I have 4 weeks to get ready for my first outing for that, my 100 mile ride from Garforth on 28th March. I will probably do a 100 km ride before then but can concentrate on building some fitness back up, and sorting my sleep pattern out.

I'm going to start getting up earlier, no matter how tired I feel. It might take a couple of weeks of feeling knackered every day but eventually I _should _settle into a more sensible regime.

Anyway - those of you still in, enjoy the rest of the MCAMC this year. Hopefully, I will rejoin you for next year's challenge.

If you would like to join me on any of my 100 mile rides this year, you'd be welcome to. I think about 10 of them will be forum rides, details of which will be posted 2-4 weeks in advance.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Feb 2020)

That's unfortunate. Then again, one fewer thing to get done in a month, so you can be more flexible, and that has to be a benefit. One day, the weather may not be annoyingly grim too.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Feb 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> That's unfortunate. Then again, one fewer thing to get done in a month, so you can be more flexible, and that has to be a benefit. One day, the weather may not be annoyingly grim too.


The clincher for me that I found myself seriously considering doing a local 1.3 km backstreet loop to stay off the main roads and get some shelter from the wind... I mean, come on, 79 laps of rows of terraced houses - no thanks! 

PS Fittingly, _THIS _has just come up on Clubland!


----------



## Fiona R (29 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> _HMMM_... The horrid stormy weather hasn't helped but I can't deny that there were still several days when I _could _have squeezed a 100 km ride in.
> 
> I was going to go out on Thursday, when the weather here was still windy but was at least sunny and dry. That ride was scuppered by insomnia - I didn't get to sleep until gone 05:00 and then woke up several times before my alarm went off at 08:00. I had a blood test at 09:00 and then had to do some shopping. My plan was to rush home, get my cycling kit on and go back out on the bike. In reality, I felt like I had been hit over the head with a baseball bat so I went back to bed for a few hours but I still felt very groggy when I reemerged in the afternoon. I decided to check the forecast for Friday and Saturday - yesterday was foul, but today was looking ok so I planned to take advantage of '_leap day_' and get my ride in at the last opportunity.
> 
> ...


Good effort. Your health and sanity are actually more important.

I've just relinquished 50km as I only did 36km today, could not be bothered to stay out in a hailstorm to make it 50, had achieved a nice short ride with OH without actually getting wet. 129km so far this week. The other 95km this week all utility riding and commutes and every day I have been soaking and riding into and around gales. Jolly hard work. Relieved I got my 100km in with that club ride to Wales last Sunday. I should have had at least 3 x 50Kms and another 100km but weather stuffed those rides. Onwards...


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2020)

Well Feb had bit the dust and no metric for me , got up today hoping to get it in then realized its march 
Today looks a reasonable day too , although it was iffy if i would get out as a few weeks ago a radiator burst so we had to get it replaced and when they repressurized the system it caused a leak so we had to keep adding pressure till we could find it .Floorboards up hunting a pipe and now we have no heating or hot water till monday


----------



## gbs (2 Mar 2020)

This is the first time I have looked at this forum for some time. I am not surprised by the volume of comment re weather conditions. I do not recall such sustained adverse conditions in my long lifetime. Congratulations to those participants in the less clement areas outside the SE

I am still in the game but the vertical gain stats are not impressive. I have avoided the Surrey Hills and Kent fearing floods and fallen trees etc


----------



## Fiona R (2 Mar 2020)

Got a bit of a love affair going on with Wales at the moment. A friend put out a club invite to test ride the new "No Time to Yat" audax being held on Sun 15th March. Only I was interested, what a great if knackering day it was. Woke to an inch of hail lying and pink skies then the rain lashed down. I delayed half an hour and left at 8 slithering through the village but roads clear by Bristol, we arranged to meet at the official start time of the audax, 9am in Alveston. Quite surreal charging through empty Bristol and straight up the lethal at any other time A38 on the direct route. 25km down. Simon pulled in a minute behind me, turns out he had me in his sights the last couple of kilometres.

The route was over the Old Severn Bridge (strong gusty south westerly so a bit of jumping) up to St Arvans and then following the Wye up to Goodrich. We stopped in Tintern for a warming coffee, it was rather chilly but skies had cleared after a drenching. On through Monmouth and out the back to a feet soaking flooded stretch at Dixton. hope the BB is OK  Surprised that we weren't affected more by the extensive flooding. The Wye was occupying vastly more space than normal. Then a glorious stretch of cinder ncn path to Symonds Yat. We tested the official cafe control at Goodrich Castle, excellent cafe. Home made soup and a huge cheese scone and copious tea. Then the climbing proper started, two huge hauls up to Ruradean and Upper Lydbrook. It was quite Alpine in places. rolling up and down to Chepstow, all into a very stiff headwind now but sunny spells and no rain.

We decided to push on and not have a third stop. Which was just as well as a puncture on the bike path in Chepstow took three inner tubes/45 mins to mend. The thorn had been found and extracted immediately, first two must have pinched. My tube (technically too big for his tyre) held and it had turned very bitter. 75km of hills and headwinds home (via Alveston again) was tough going on soup/scone and two Graze bars. I think we both hit the proverbial wall around Easter Compton riding into a near gale hailstorm. Crawled up to Blaise Castle and the Portway went on for ever (down the Avon and under the Suspension bridge) That bridge never seemed to get any closer. Staggered through the door and inhaled 3 ramekins of peanuts and a pint of tea. i could not even do another 3 kn to round up to an imperial, so 158km and 1500m of chugging uphill. Top day day out! Stunning scenery, some sun at last (although Storm Jorge still having a final hurrah), empty roads, glorious scenery and did I mention the scenery, and the hills?


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Mar 2020)

Wet, windy, cold 200 audax ride 'A river too far' (! see below) last Sunday over Exmoor and the Quantock Hills. Helped to look forward to the afternoon which was forecast to be dry, which it was, to an extent. Kicker at the end (@200k) was a road flooded where we crossed the River Clyst. I had ridden through there a couple of years ago in similar flooded conditions (and spent the next week drying everything out and servicing hubs, rims etc) so, unlike others who rode through or waded through (bike on shoulder), I turned round and went (a not very long way) round. Last long ride for while, I fear. Thank goodness PBP was last year.


----------



## KingswayRider (17 Mar 2020)

Finally got my 100km ride done for the month! Some pretty horrible weather of late has meant the last 100km ride was in early February. Squeezing in a ride to make full use of a day off work. Dropped off the car for MOT & service & headed out. It was supposed to be dry & sunny all day & as I set off it looked drab & grey, with a strong headwind. As soon as I closed in on the Cotswold escarpment I was met with a fine drizzle, but the roads were still dry. As I headed south the rain worsened & I came across a few sections of flooded road. I finally turned north at Tockington, with the bulk of the climbing done & the wind finally behind me. Rode through the worst of the rain & wet roads & was getting pretty soggy, when all of a sudden it dried up & I was able to dry out before I got to the end of the ride. Run into Donger & JP as I was nearly back - Donger was halfway through his 100k, doing a split route - hope you finished Donger?


----------



## Bazzer (21 Mar 2020)

That's March done. I had hoped to do it the last time I did a long ride, but a sore backside put paid to that.
Today's was surreal in places. Seeing the forecast easterly, I decided to tackle the wind early on and reverse part of a route I had ridden many times and then add to that a reverse of a route I had ridden fewer times, before bolting on a known route home. It was most weird seeing route markers from the opposite direction and several I didn't recognise at all, to the extent I completely missed a left turn I had planned on taking.
Also riding through Tatton Park and Knutsford was very strange; the former in particular. Normally there are quite a few cars using the main driveway through the park, heading towards the car park; today none. Normally many couples and dog walkers; today 20 at most. Cyclists many; as usual. 
The atmosphere was also probably affected by Manchester Airport. The control tower can be seen from Tatton Park and both it and Knutsford are on flight paths. As a consequence, stopping there for a snack/drink/comfort break, particularly in summer, is frequently interrupted by the roar of jet engines. Today the joy of silence, although a few miles from Tatton I did notice one aircraft beginning its approach.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2020)

March's done 63 miles from home to Notiingham then Derby for some velo viewer squares .Lovely sunshine but the wind had a chill too it


----------



## Brandane (23 Mar 2020)

In view of Boris's recent televised speech announcing an effective lockdown, I have decided to withdraw from this years challenge. I know it was said that one period of exercise is permitted, but a single ride of 100 km is not, IMHO, in keeping with the spirit of what is being requested. It would involve travel outwith my local area, which is not a good idea and certainly not best practice. Let's hope 2021 sees an improvement in this situation, and also less rain and wind in the early part of the year. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## gbs (25 Mar 2020)

Brandane, I commend yr community spirit but I wonder if yr reasoning is correct. If we follow the 2m separation rule, do not enter cafes ie ride truly solo routes then we are most unlikely to receive any new virus or donate such to innocent bystanders. I do share your unease re travel to non-local areas not because of the infection risks but rather because of the logistical issues arising from an unresolved mechanical.

On a related point we must be more than usually cautious and not add to the stress on the NHS by crashing and requiring A&E and other services.


----------



## Brandane (26 Mar 2020)

The icing on the cake.... I slipped on steps last night and have cracked or broken a rib in the left kidney region . Any lingering thoughts I had of doing a 100km cycle in March just disappeared. It's going to be sore just getting on a bike! .


----------



## gbs (26 Mar 2020)

Brandane said:


> The icing on the cake.... I slipped on steps last night and have cracked or broken a rib in the left kidney region . Any lingering thoughts I had of doing a 100km cycle in March just disappeared. It's going to be sore just getting on a bike! .


That is very bad luck. I wish you a speedy recovery,


----------



## Donger (28 Mar 2020)

I had been averaging 38 miles per ride by the time the government's coronavirus lockdown instructions came out. Whilst I have been doing the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge for over 5 years now (63 months in fact), I have taken the decision to limit my rides to a couple of local loop routes that never take me far from home, and to limit ride durations to an hour or just over that. My last two rides have been of about 16 miles each. I do not see things changing much by the end of April, so my 63 month run will just have to come to an end. Today I spotted this excellent article, which struck a chord with my own thinking. Enjoy your exercise rides, everyone, but let us all cycle responsibly and in a way that doesn't get this privilege removed for all of us. [Ed. Not intended to be preaching or judgemental here. I know some of you live out in the sticks and have some wonderful open space all to yourselves. Personally, I won't be riding further from home than I could walk home if anything went wrong .... and I'm not going to be seen by my neighbours disappearing for hours on end.]

Stay safe everyone, and take a look at this: 

https://road.cc/content/news/daily-...sfXtq3qBdOErkaj1RGjndG2RWZLKscma3NEn0QE2iHXf0

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gbs (28 Mar 2020)

I agree with sentiments expressed by Donger. It is hard to see how to justify a 100k effort of presumably 4 hours or so given the advice therein. Perhaps this and the other longer distance challenges should be suspended in the interest of good citizenship. Obviously everyone will do, in an un-publicised way, whatever they feel is reasonable but CCForum may regret if it is seen to be implicitly encouraging what is now, rightly or wrongly, thought to be anti-social behaviour. 

With regret I will join Donger and abstain.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2020)

Brandane said:


> In view of Boris's recent televised speech announcing an effective lockdown, I have decided to withdraw from this years challenge. I know it was said that one period of exercise is permitted, but a single ride of 100 km is not, IMHO, in keeping with the spirit of what is being requested. It would involve travel outwith my local area, which is not a good idea and certainly not best practice. Let's hope 2021 sees an improvement in this situation, and also less rain and wind in the early part of the year. Stay safe everyone.


i agree althoughi have not really joined the challenge when active i generally do a metric most weekends but given the current situation i am limiting myself to a couple of hours max at a time .


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2020)

gbs said:


> I agree with sentiments expressed by Donger. It is hard to see how to justify a 100k effort of presumably 4 hours or so given the advice therein. Perhaps this and the other longer distance challenges should be suspended in the interest of good citizenship. Obviously everyone will do, in an un-publicised way, whatever they feel is reasonable but CCForum may regret if it is seen to be implicitly encouraging what is now, rightly or wrongly, thought to be anti-social behaviour.
> 
> With regret I will join Donger and abstain.


As the unofficial thread monitor of the 50km challenge . I am continuing to log rides if individuals decide to do the distance but I am certainly not encouraging people to ride and the end of the month reminders were not done this month. I have also decided if the lockdown continues for all of April participants will get a bye for the month so not to force people out just to stay in the challenge hopefully this way the challenge can continue in some form 
stay safe everyone


----------



## Brandane (2 Apr 2020)

March saw the end of my challenge due to the Cv19 lockdown (coupled with a lack of desire to do local circuits until I reached 100km) . Anyone else fallen by the wayside?


----------



## Donger (2 Apr 2020)

Brandane said:


> March saw the end of my challenge due to the Cv19 lockdown (coupled with a lack of desire to do local circuits until I reached 100km) . Anyone else fallen by the wayside?


Yes ....... unless the restrictions are lifted by 30 April .... which they won't be. Even if the challenge is modified to disregard the lockdown period, I'm not sure I'd want to display a silver star for the year 2020. Once we're back up and running, this might free me to try other cycling experiences before returning to the Challenge next year.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2020)

Brandane said:


> March saw the end of my challenge due to the Cv19 lockdown (coupled with a lack of desire to do local circuits until I reached 100km) . Anyone else fallen by the wayside?


I had _already_ dropped out, but if the crisis eases in time I intend to transfer my grand total of 1 metric century to the 2020 Lunacy Challenge and do another 12 for that. That would be a bit of a push unless I am doing long rides again by the start of August. Still, it is something to look forward to for now. Maybe the whole cycling year will end up written off, but let's be optimistic, eh?


----------



## cyberknight (4 Apr 2020)

Considering whether its worth trying to justify wanting to do a 100 k ride tomorrow , got a loop i can do close to home .


----------



## 13 rider (12 Apr 2020)

Been out today and done a ride for April basically did my standard 50km loop twice so I was never more than 12 miles from home . Just enough 62.3 miles 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## cyberknight (12 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> Been out today and done a ride for April basically did my standard 50km loop twice so I was never more than 12 miles from home . Just enough 62.3 miles
> Stay safe everyone


I doubt i will manage a 100 k in the current conditions , most days i clock up 25-35 miles locally .


----------



## 13 rider (12 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> I doubt i will manage a 100 k in the current conditions , most days i clock up 25-35 miles locally .


First long ride for 3 weeks the hardest thing to start with was riding at the right place having got use to just smashing it for an hour I soon realized I couldn't do that for 4 hours


----------



## cyberknight (12 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> First long ride for 3 weeks the hardest thing to start with was riding at the right place having got use to just smashing it for an hour I soon realized I couldn't do that for 4 hours


I burned out yesterday, ran out of water and avg went down from19 odd after 20 miles to 18 by the time i got home and it was only a 35 mile ride


----------



## Fiona R (21 Apr 2020)

April won't be happening now given lockdown has been extended, so I am out too. Hopefully I can stay in the 50km challenge in the meantime and lunacy if we're let off the leash in a month or two. Getting fit again will be hard work.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Apr 2020)

I think I shall have to drop out of this challenge. My conscience has been torn since the beginning of the lock down. It can just about cope with the time required for rides up to 80k, but it cannot justify the longer time required for a 100k.


----------



## Donger (25 Apr 2020)

Same for me @Bazzer . Wouldn't want to have to justify my silver star for 2020 afterwards.


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Apr 2020)

I'd spent most of March & April off the bike, debating what I should / should not do in the light of conflicting information flying around. However, the official guidance doesn't actually block completing such a ride & as I'm healthy, I couldn't see how a ride was going to place any burden on the NHS...unless some numpty in a car knocked me off.
So, Saturday morning I was awake early & thought "what the hell", lets get out for an early spin. I was home just after 11am, having covered my 100km's. No great rush & certainly felt the recent lack of miles. The busiest bit was the last few miles & I had to call to some riders who seem to think occupying the whole road was the way to go, requesting to be through as I approached. Maintained my social distancing throughout.
Whether I continue the challenge going forwards...I can't say. By this tie of year I'd expect to be piling in 100km rides most weekends, yet here I am just squeezing in a steady outing.
I see neighbours having friends/family over on a regular basis & this prompted my decision to ride...I haven't broken any rules (having carefully examined the gov.uk site) & exercised caution around others, rode within myself & didn't push on faster sections, to minimise any risk.
I'm sure once the restrictions have lifted, a spin out with @Donger will be high on the list of "to do's".


----------



## Donger (29 Apr 2020)

KingswayRider said:


> I'd spent most of March & April off the bike, debating what I should / should not do in the light of conflicting information flying around. However, the official guidance doesn't actually block completing such a ride & as I'm healthy, I couldn't see how a ride was going to place any burden on the NHS...unless some numpty in a car knocked me off.
> So, Saturday morning I was awake early & thought "what the hell", lets get out for an early spin. I was home just after 11am, having covered my 100km's. No great rush & certainly felt the recent lack of miles. The busiest bit was the last few miles & I had to call to some riders who seem to think occupying the whole road was the way to go, requesting to be through as I approached. Maintained my social distancing throughout.
> Whether I continue the challenge going forwards...I can't say. By this tie of year I'd expect to be piling in 100km rides most weekends, yet here I am just squeezing in a steady outing.
> I see neighbours having friends/family over on a regular basis & this prompted my decision to ride...I haven't broken any rules (having carefully examined the gov.uk site) & exercised caution around others, rode within myself & didn't push on faster sections, to minimise any risk.
> I'm sure once the restrictions have lifted, a spin out with @Donger will be high on the list of "to do's".


Looking forward to riding the Gwendraeth with you some time .... or a trip to the Isle of Wight. It's just as well I've not attempted anything further afield this month, as I've been plagued with mechanicals. I'll say hello as we pass if we cross paths.


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Apr 2020)

Crazy times...looking forward to getting some 100k's in together & Gwendraeth is definitely on the list to do. 
Having got back from Tortworth not so long ago with just a right hand crank, I figured I'd manage to get home on Saturday morning if a mechanical did strike.
I'm still working each day, so mixing with others is unavoidable...although govt advice on the 2m is "where possible". It is the only contact I have with other though. Fed up of seeing other flout rules & have regular visitors. I've also been looking at what others are doing on strava / social media, before I ventured out on my 100k.
Hope bikes are now both mechanical free & you're able to ride regularly. Whatever ride we do get to do coming out of lockdown needs a beer stop!


----------



## Donger (29 Apr 2020)

KingswayRider said:


> Crazy times...looking forward to getting some 100k's in together & Gwendraeth is definitely on the list to do.
> Having got back from Tortworth not so long ago with just a right hand crank, I figured I'd manage to get home on Saturday morning if a mechanical did strike.
> I'm still working each day, so mixing with others is unavoidable...although govt advice on the 2m is "where possible". It is the only contact I have with other though. Fed up of seeing other flout rules & have regular visitors. I've also been looking at what others are doing on strava / social media, before I ventured out on my 100k.
> Hope bikes are now both mechanical free & you're able to ride regularly. Whatever ride we do get to do coming out of lockdown needs a beer stop!


No.1 bike currently has both pedals pointing south simultaneously. I'm hoping it is not a repeat of my torn axle. Will take a look tomorrow or the next day and see if perhaps it just needs bolts tightening on one of the cranks. I had only just replaced the saddle after a tension bolt snapped!. No.2 bike being ridden as a 9-speed now, as I got so frustrated with the front mech that I removed it entirely!


----------



## tallliman (30 Apr 2020)

I'm out of the challenge. To ride 100km for me is about exploring and a nice cafe stop along the way. So in the current climate, I've not done one.

Note this is my reasoning and I have no issue with anyone doing them.


----------



## Sbudge (2 May 2020)

Everyone has to follow their own conscience...and government guidelines of course. I've decided to stick to the monthly challenge but take extra precautions to make sure I can safely social distance and avoid the need for any assistance if at all possible (carrying extra tools, spares etc) . I'm also only going to do a single 100km a month until it's over. The roads and cyclepaths around here are pretty quiet and cycle-friendly which helps, particularly if you avoid the weekends. 

Yesterday's ride was particularly quiet probably because there were waves of heavy showers blowing through, I dodged some but the rest were 'refreshing'! It was the first ride of the new gravel/tourer, a Kinesis AT frame with Shimano GRX mechs. So far so good, it rides well and I had no particular aches or pains by the end.


----------



## Sbudge (2 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Been out today and done a ride for April basically did my standard 50km loop twice so I was never more than 12 miles from home . Just enough 62.3 miles
> Stay safe everyone



In theory you could easily do a 100km loop while remaining no more than 10 miles from home at all times...assuming the right road layout. A 'perfect' loop 10 miles from home would equate to a 132km ride.


----------



## Sbudge (2 May 2020)

Donger said:


> No.1 bike currently has both pedals pointing south simultaneously. I'm hoping it is not a repeat of my torn axle. Will take a look tomorrow or the next day and see if perhaps it just needs bolts tightening on one of the cranks. I had only just replaced the saddle after a tension bolt snapped!. No.2 bike being ridden as a 9-speed now, as I got so frustrated with the front mech that I removed it entirely!



Well 1X bikes are the height of fashion at the moment!


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2020)

Sbudge said:


> In theory you could easily do a 100km loop while remaining no more than 10 miles from home at all times...assuming the right road layout. A 'perfect' loop 10 miles from home would equate to a 132km ride.


I was about to be a smartarse and say that the loop would only be 101 km but I had forgotten to add the rides to the loop from home and back again!

If you did a circular loop of radius 12 km (7.5 miles) that would total almost exactly 100 km including the outward and inward legs.


----------



## Donger (2 May 2020)

Sbudge said:


> Well 1X bikes are the height of fashion at the moment!


They might well be, but I doubt many of them have 36 tooth chain rings! It is working wonders for raising my cadence.


----------



## Sbudge (2 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was about to be a smartarse and say that the loop would only be 101 km but I had forgotten to add the rides to the loop from home and back again!
> 
> If you did a circular loop of radius 12 km (7.5 miles) that would total almost exactly 100 km including the outward and inward legs.


Yep, I may need to convince the council to do a little road-building to get that perfect circle but I'm sure they'll be fine about it. I mean, they don't seem to mind driving HS2 right through an AONB here. Funny enough they decided not to put it through the much more obvious next valley along, maybe because that would mean demolishing Chequers?


----------



## Sbudge (2 May 2020)

Donger said:


> They might well be, but I doubt many of them have 36 tooth chain rings! It is working wonders for raising my cadence.


ROFL, stick an 11-46 on the back and you'd be able to cycle up walls!


----------



## KingswayRider (5 May 2020)

Donger said:


> They might well be, but I doubt many of them have 36 tooth chain rings! It is working wonders for raising my cadence.


Am I to presume the damaged crank has nothing to do with the huge torque you put through it?


Donger said:


> They might well be, but I doubt many of them have 36 tooth chain rings! It is working wonders for raising my cadence.


No triple?


----------



## Donger (6 May 2020)

KingswayRider said:


> Am I to presume the damaged crank has nothing to do with the huge torque you put through it?
> 
> No triple?


LBS seems to think I've torn another axle on No.1 bike. That sort of thing just happens to me every now and again.
As to No.2 bike, I Just removed the front mech altogether out of sheer frustration. If I hit a big hill (of which there aren't many within my self-imposed 10 mile radius), I could always get off and manually drop the chain onto the granny ring.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 May 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> 25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth (looking for hills - first and last 40km 'flat')


That middle 22km must have been quite exceptionally lumpy then !


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> That middle 22km must have been quite exceptionally lumpy then !


Indeed - if 11 kms of it were climbing and 11 kms descending then the climbing part averaged 6.5% 15%. Something is wrong there!


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2020)

I got the calculation upside down originally! Even allowing for some climbing in the flatter parts of the ride, then nearly all of the main climbing would have to be at about 10%. It would be difficult to achieve that without repeatedly climbing and descending one steep hill, or finding several long steep hills very close together.

I'd be interested to have a GPX file of the route so I could upload it to Memory Map and check it out.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 May 2020)

Ummmm...... before this becomes overly analytical, I did note the apostrophes around 'flat' for the 80km and was merely being whimsical. Even 'flat' can be getting on for 1,000m in 80km (I'd argue), leaving a mere 700m in the remaining 22km, which is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 May 2020)

"first and last 40km 'flat' "
Sorry to mislead. First 18km and last 22km ETA: were along the Exe valley/estuary: so 1500m in 62km: almost up to @Sea of vapours 'hilly' standard. Have checked more carefully and looks like about 1350m in 58km (Garmin algorythym).
Was still much hillier than we planned - navigational inexactitude, and really not caring where we went.
Highlights: spotting a furry caterpillar on the wall of a tyre as I crawled up a climb; looking across a valley saying 'I wonder if that's the top of the climb, looks steep (10 minutes later this was confirmed after 110m in 900m); and finding a signpost starting with 'W' (our Wednesday evening 'ride to the pub' group is on the third alphabetical hunt: first pubs, then villages, now signposts. The grass round the signpost had been trampled down. Turned out another in the group had been out to 'get it' an hour before. Little things to keep one amused.
And I always shout 'all OK' if I pass a cyclist that's looking they might have a problem. Usually 'No, fine.'
However, passing through town at exactly 100km, bloke outside the (closed of course on Sunday) bike shop. "You OK?" "Nope: snapped  chain" Chain tool and quick link out, check chain long enough still for large/large, push out a link, install quick link, refit chain, "Ride on!" Thankfully chain was clean/new(?) and unoiled.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 May 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> ... so 1500m in 62km: almost up to @Sea of vapours 'hilly' standard. ...


I'll certainly give that a 'hilly' rating without reservation :-)


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2020)

Yes! At the risk of being called '_analytical_' my approximate ratings are:

 m ascent per km <= 5m = '_flat_'
5 <= m ascent per km <= 10 = '_flattish_'
10 <= m ascent per km <= 15 = '_undulating_' 
15 <= m ascent per km <= 20 = '_hilly_'
20 <= m ascent per km <= 25 = '_very hilly_'
m ascent per km >= 25 = '_EXTREMELY hilly_' (a.k.a. '_aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh_'! )


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 May 2020)

You omitted the all-important 'overly' quallifier preceding 'analytical'  The ranges seem good though.

See attached for a properly hilly, Pennine tracklog.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> At the risk of being called '_analytical_'


I name you 'Anal Ytical' AICMFP


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> I name you 'Anal Ytical' AICMFP


Ha ha. I was watching Finnish drama _Bordertown _on Netflix last night and read the name of one actress as _Anus Inalso_. I wound the stream back and checked - it is actually _Anu Sinisalo_!


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> You omitted the all-important 'overly' quallifier preceding 'analytical'  The ranges seem good though.
> 
> See attached for a properly hilly, Pennine tracklog.


Yep, that is pretty lumpy... I'd guesstimate, what, about 3,000 metres worth? If so, that's around 27 m/km!

PS That is one area that I haven't yet been to. Maybe one day, post-virus, but preferably _pre_-my-70s!


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 May 2020)

3,100m approx. It was rather hard work, but well worth it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yes! At the risk of being called '_analytical_' my approximate ratings are:
> 
> m ascent per km <= 5m = '_flat_'
> 5 <= m ascent per km <= 10 = '_flattish_'
> ...


That's pretty much the same mental assessment that I use. 

Mine's a bit simpler. 1,000m per 100k is basically "par" as far as I'm concerned. Less than that is "flat". More than that is "hilly". Much more than that is really hilly. Much less is really flat.

The flattest ride of any significant distance I've ever done was 500m over 150km. Ironically I had to go t'North to do that. (FNRttC York to Hull, down the Vale of York, and then Hull-Driffield).

It's hard for me to get much more than 15m per km if starting from home, especially if I also return to home as well (due to the landscape). I do have one route that's just sneaks over 20m per km but that is only 55km and involves riding out and getting the train home. This is excluding routes that do things like hill reps and other silliness. My hill rep sessions go to as much as 35m per km, but they don't last all that long - max 20k - and aren't proper rides.


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2020)

Snuck in on the last day  . 62.5 miles including a 50 mile charity ride which would normally be a sportive but solo this year . I will try not to leave it so late next month


----------



## gbs (31 May 2020)

Curiously the lock down conditions have favoured increased mileage for me: a) riding the bike rather than the train to clear London suburbs adding 30/40 k per ride, and b) more time available because of enforced cancellation of other activities. In May I recorded 12 rides exceeding 100k; nothing remarkable in the vertical gains - only 7 rides exceeded 1000m, the max being 1323m.

In June I will set myself some 1500+m rides. I think that I have fully recovered from the CV19 debilitation so no excuses remain


----------



## Sbudge (1 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yes! At the risk of being called '_analytical_' my approximate ratings are:
> 
> m ascent per km <= 5m = '_flat_'
> 5 <= m ascent per km <= 10 = '_flattish_'
> ...


Wonderful! Or in the case of Mt.Teide (62m per km for 40km) 'Just Stupid'


----------



## Sbudge (1 Jun 2020)

So, today was my 100th 100km+ ride. When I started this lark nearly 5 years ago a 100km felt like a very long way. If it wasn't for this ****ing challenge I reckon I'd have done lot less of them, obviously I can't stop now. Thanks for everyone's support, it's made me do some decidedly stupid things on a bike (the Joshua Tree desert ride in 39 degrees being just one).


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2020)

Well that's Junes qualifying ride completed, but in most un-June like conditions. Needed to wear bib tights, thermal base layer and arm warmers with the short sleeved shirt as there was quite a cold northerly breeze.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2020)

June's done 68 miles to Tamworth and back to collect 4 Velo viewer squares . Met my sister in Bosworth park for a picnic which made a pleasant change


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> '_analytical_' my approximate ratings are:
> 
> 15 <= m ascent per km <= 20 = '_hilly_'


I have been working on a hilly 600km riding Wales end-to-end (and back). Not yet polished but here's the latest draft:
https://www.openrunner.com/r/11565527[Link edited - thank you @Sea of vapours )
Will have to wait a bit till Wales opens up before riding the route, probably 4 days @ 100 miles a day.

GPX viewer


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2020)

Definitely lumpy!!!


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Jun 2020)

11,500m ascent, and 'only' 602km, so near enough 3,000m over 150km per day; or 2,000m per 100km. That's really lumpy and four contiguous days of it. Looks hard work!
_Edit: P.S. Your top link is to a 600 around Cornwall and Devon. _


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> ... so near enough 3,000m over 150km per day


I could handle day #2! (See the elevation profile in my previous post.)


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Jun 2020)

Only problem with that, Colin, is that at 150km you'd be deep in the wilds of the upper Elan valleys so my plan was a longer first day to (in normal times) the YH in Borth (N of Aber' on the coast ~187k) and then a shorter second day up and around Snowdonia to the Swallow Falls YH (between Capel Curig and Betws-y 334k). Short Day 3: there's forest bunkhouse near Staylittle (443k) for Night 3 leaving a healthy 160km to finish off. We'll see.
Topographic-map


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jul 2020)

July's done . I've been busy breaking all my road bikes ,TCR waiting part for hydraulic brakes ,Broken spoke on the Defys rear wheel ,freehub failure on spare wheel so the hybrid was taken off commuting duty for its only second 100km . My hybrid has front suspension and a rear rack so it's not really made for longer distance rides so it was a tough ride today but over the line for another month . Today was my last chance as next Sunday is my only remaining day to get a long ride in and that's reserved for an imperial ton


----------



## tallliman (19 Jul 2020)

Well done @13 rider! Good effort, you must need another bike to get round these mechanical issues!!


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jul 2020)

1st metric century for me since march on sunday !
I will hopefully be looking to get one in most weekends again on club rides


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2020)

Just back from a trip North of the border. Last ride was Fort William to Fort Augustus (and back). Mile after mile of perfect, scenic, gravel paths. Need to go back!


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2020)

With the trains now being opened up to general travel, not just key workers, I took advantage and did my first train/bike trip since lockdown was imposed to complete the August metric century challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Aug 2020)

August's done . Had arranged with @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds to have our first group ride this year . A nice 50km ride to our favourite local cafe Nice pie so an extended ride to and from the meeting point got me to 63.5 miles and job done


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2020)

Septembers done if you swap @tallliman for @Noodle Legs I could use the report above as a carbon copy was done


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Septembers done if you swap @tallliman for @Noodle Legs I could use the report above as a carbon copy was done


Brilliant ride out today, was great to catch up and do a bit again after the best part of a year! Cheers for the help with the tile grab too!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

Other than @Sea of vapours & now myself, has nobody else managed to beat the weather so far this month and complete this challenge. It was more than a tad breezy this afternoon which meant that the route I'd got in mind was immediately discarded as too much of it was into a headwind, so I had to make something up as I went along.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2020)

Cracked a 400 on Friday (and a bit of Saturday) 9/10 Oct) from Weymouth - this: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/57477028?beta=false
Controls: Dorchester, Studland ferry, Beaulieu, Westbury, Weston-super-Mare, Taunton, Castle Cary
Areas of Outstanding Natural Beauty/Landscapes: Isle of Purbeck, Poole Harbour, Bournemouth and Boscombe promenade, New Forest, Wylye valley, Mendips, Weston beach, Somerset levels, Cerne valley
Pleased, by design, to keep the climb to a minimum (3000m on RwGPS, 3300+ on Garmin).
Started at 05:02. Finished at 03:43. Misty and cool before dawn. Hours of sunshine on and off throughout the day. The forecast shower came though around midday. Was hard and cold in the wee hours. Bottom (30") gear up all the hills, even gentle ones, after midnight. Resented the climbing a bit, not least because going downhill at speed was really 'cold'. Garmin suggested it never went below 4o, though.
Doubting I can do a 600 (which I 'need' to complete a 2019/20 super randonneur), but know that these doubts will pass once the memory of how my legs felt at the end wears off. I need a two day weather window in the next fortnight ('deadline' is to complete by end October).


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Oct 2020)

Rode a 600 on Thursday/Friday. Started 0551 Thu; Finished 2348 Fri
Exmouth to Brecon and back via Bath and the south coast.
Just under 42 hours: hopefully below the Audax UK DIY time limit (for 605km) @ 14.3kph. Out of Wales on Thursday evening, well before firebreak lock-down at 6pm Friday.
Few people choose to ride a 600 in late October for obvious reasons.
Route plot: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34499083?beta=false
Shows my intended route (605km), omitting small excursions for sleep stop, breakfast stop and nav errors. Slow puncture (front) at 147km. Pumped (twice, at 2km intervals) to get me to lunch stop. Could not find prick/hole (used sink at lunch stop (qv)) and no trace of cause in tyre itself (GP 4000sII with about 4000km on it. Bought a replacement tube in Abergavenny on basis that: what do you do with a tube with a slow puncture you can't find?
Lots of surprised squirrels by day, disturbed a Somerset Levels heron from its fishing, and a silent owl from its roadside post, approached a road with a long flood with trepidation but fortunately a vehicle came the opposite way and I could see it was not going to be above hub level; super sunset on the second day looking down over Lyme Bay.
Traffic: Not much fun entering Taunton and Bridgwater around rush hour. Very quiet after 10pm both nights. Was starting to get busy around Gloucester even at 6am.
Off road: Beside the River Tone out of Taunton; the Strawberry Line going north from Axbridge towards Yatton; the Avon Bridge and Severn Bridge crossings; a bit getting into Bristol from the north (from Winterborne to Emmerson's Green); Bristol to Bath cycleway, and the Bath twin tunnels 'greenway'; and finally the Exe Estuary trail (both sides).
I needed a window of reasonable weather and boy! was I lucky (days chosen from several forecasts (Ventusky, XC Weather and Met Office) watched over 10 days): brilliant! Caught up a bit of rain around Thu sunrise. Not balmy but not cold either late or pre-dawn (~9 degrees). Winds generally light. All weather as forecast (maybe winds lighter).
Slow up hills - guess I'm way less 'hill fit' than 'normal'. Middle part of Day 1 tough going, and same for Day 2. First 5-6 hours OK (eg first 100 in 4:15, maybe too fast but only stopped to put jacket on) and last 4 hours OK. Moving speed in 'bad' patches down below 18kph (average).
Food: Two bowls of porridge before starting before dawn. Lunch (pasta) at 151km (at sister-in-law's, just NW of Bristol)), snack (milk and sandwich) in Talybont-on-Usk, (230km), fish and chips (poor and spoiled by a local advising me with some persistence where exactly to put my bike) in Hay-on-Wye (265km). Sleep (and shower) stop at other sister-in-law's near Ross-on-Wye (319km). Breakfast (scrambled eggs +) with daughter in Bristol (NE, 395km), snack (poor 'Greggs' and a coke) at Nunney Catch (SW of Frome, 439km), tea, bread and jam with friend at Muchelney (The Priory House (NT), 483km), milk at Sidford (542km), chips (excellent - on home turf, of course) outside Exeter (555km), and home by midnight. Carried a mix of salted (+) cashew nuts, flame raisins and cookie (cut up) for on-the-go, plus bananas and bars (Clif and Vifit).


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2020)

October's done 80 imperial miles around the rolling terrain of South West Leicestershire


----------



## gbs (14 Nov 2020)

Have updated my log for October. Still in the challenge but November is looking difficult; in this cold, overcast, sometimes windy weather a 4-5 hour stint without a brief indoors respite is not appealing. I have already exceeded 10,000k this year so I will not accept any cries of "slacker" but I will admit to being wimpy, sudddenly.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Nov 2020)

gbs said:


> Have updated my log for October. Still in the challenge but November is looking difficult; in this cold, overcast, sometimes windy weather a 4-5 hour stint without a brief indoors respite is not appealing. I have already exceeded 10,000k this year so I will not accept any cries of "slacker" but I will admit to being wimpy, sudddenly.


Well done on passing the 10k mark: any assessments of wimpiness are solely in your own mind: harness that to refute your own inner voice whispering 'slacker'. The next week does look pretty poor: wind, cold, rain choose any two. I'm sure a window of 6 hours will open before Advent though I expect you'll need lights.
I (for one and I expect most) have not been able to review your 100km+ rides you've logged as you are 'just' updating a single post somewhere in the 'log my ride' thread. @Brandane 's OP says:


Brandane said:


> Please post your rides each month by adding an entire new post to the thread on each occasion.


I find the easiest way to do this is to click/quote my last entry, quote it in a new post, delete the super and sub-script (eg [ /QUOTE]) and then add this month's ride.


----------



## gbs (14 Nov 2020)

@Ajax: I don't think that yr analysis is right but many thanks for yr interest. FWIW, I think I have recently over-emphasised the numbers - solo riding to achieve a numerical target rather than for enjoyment. So, two changes forthwith: 1) I will arrange covid compliant rides with singleton others whilst awaiting the revival of my local grupretto 2) I have ordered a gravel bike to give me another perspective on solo riding.

As for the log: I am on p 1or 2 of the relevant subforum and every month I edit my entry with an update. This, I think, complies with the instruction that you quote but I can accept that my method is somewhat obscure. I will try yr alternative at the end of November.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Nov 2020)

November's done . Set off this morning hoping to get 100 km in but planned a loop with plenty of bail outs if the forecast rain arrived . Got to 32 miles before the rain jacket was required only rained for 45 mins and got home in glorious . 62.6 miles in the bag and another month down .


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Nov 2020)

Well done indeedy, @13 rider . Bit windy, I take it.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Nov 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Well done indeedy, @13 rider . Bit windy, I take it.


Yes . Did my usual non conventional tailwind out ,loop round and headwind home .Last 18 miles up the Wreake valley block headwind . If I done it the other way I would have bailed early but doing my way you have to force yourself home


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2020)

I was hoping to complete this month's challenge tomorrow with a ride up to Lowestoft assisted by a predicted southerly breeze, but thanks to a lousy night's sleep I was up and about early today so got it done a day early. Somehow managed the ride in 3hr40mins, but it was only 1.5hrs quicker coming home by train!


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Nov 2020)

@Sea of vapours, post: 6186895, member: 40301"]
@KingswayRider, post: 6192811, member: 100615"]
@Goonerobes, post: 6195890, member: 30410"]
@13 rider, post: 6197811, member: 39142"]
@Jenkins, post: 6200510, member: 13703"]
All above complete with November's ride - where is @cosmicbike when needed?
Who else needs encouragement to get out there for a swift 100 in the next seven days?
@Sbudge @gbs


----------



## gbs (29 Nov 2020)

Ajax, thanks for the timely reminder. I took my eye off the ball yesterday. A ride to Brighton covered 93k but I stopped early to see the Wales v England match on TV. Can't ride today but will try on Monday.


----------



## gbs (30 Nov 2020)

A 101k ride in the Thames Valley was completed in v gloomy conditions today, 30.11. Skin of teeth and all that.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Nov 2020)

I doubt i shall get a 100 k in for the rest of the year 
Mrs ck rota at work has gone tits up since it went computerized and shes working most weekends, add on that the lockdown means unless you like takeaway cafes theres not many facilities open on top of the weather


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Dec 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Who else needs encouragement to get out there for a swift 100 in the next seven days?
> @Sbudge @gbs


Well done, both @Sbudge @gbs last gasping.
I, too, truncated my ride on Saturday to get back for the rugby . My procrastinating fault: I should have set out an hour earlier.


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Well done, both @Sbudge @gbs last gasping.
> I, too, truncated my ride on Saturday to get back for the rugby . My procrastinating fault: I should have set out an hour earlier.



Just one more to go for 2020, it's certainly been a tough one this year. I think I'll play it safe and try and get December's in early. The way this year has been going there will probably be an unexpected ban on left-side pedals or something!


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Dec 2020)

I was intending to get it done today, in combination with the month's AAA audax. That plan fell through as the freezing level today was about 200m below my intended high point :-\ So tomorrow it is, when it will be a couple of degrees warmer though also windier and raining a bit. Hmph.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Dec 2020)

Done!

A lumpy 104km to complete a sixth year of this challenge. As ever, it's proved very useful in providing the motivation to do decent length rides fairly often. 75 centuries so far this year. Hmmm..... I'd quite like to get to 77 now that I've noticed that.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Done!
> 
> A lumpy 104km to complete a sixth year of this challenge. As ever, it's proved very useful in providing the motivation to do decent length rides fairly often. 75 centuries so far this year. Hmmm..... I'd quite like to get to 77 now that I've noticed that.


Congratulations - a splendid effort!

It does go some way towards explaining why you always blow me away on the annual Dales/Bowland forum rides... (Apart from having a few years on your side too, of course... )

I still have time to double my tally for the year by...






... riding a second one!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> As ever, it's proved very useful in providing the motivation to do decent length rides fairly often. 75 centuries so far this year.


I think that I might have asked you this before, but I can't remember your answer... Do you almost exclusively do metric century (plus) rides, or do you often nip out and do shorter riders on the days in between? 

I can just about imagine doing 75 x 100 km in a year but I would want/need to be resting most of the rest of the time if I did that many. Maybe very short local rides on rest days, but no further than 10-20 kms.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Do you almost exclusively do metric century (plus) rides, or do you often nip out and do shorter riders on the days in between?



Looking at my signature line, I seem to have done about double the number of rides as I have metric centuries, and most of those shorter ones are in the 50-70km range. Once it gets much beyond that I tend to make it 100km. I rarely do less than 50km as the cleaning of me / bike / clothes feels like too much of an overhead for really short rides. About a third or a half of those short rides are intervals (not the whole thing; just part of it!). Next year I think I'll try to go up very steep things faster and cut back on distance as a result since I don't think going up the likes of White Shaw Moss or Langcliffe Scar fast is compatible with doing long distances as well.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Looking at my signature line, I seem to have done about double the number of rides as I have metric centuries, and most of those shorter ones are in the 50-70km range. Once it gets much beyond that I tend to make it 100km. I rarely do less than 50km as the cleaning of me / bike / clothes feels like too much of an overhead for really short rides. About a third or a half of those short rides are intervals (not the whole thing; just part of it!). Next year I think I'll try to go up very steep things faster and cut back on distance as a result since I don't think going up the likes of White Shaw Moss or Langcliffe Scar fast is compatible with doing long distances as well.


Ah, I was using my phone earlier in portrait mode so I couldn't see the signature .

I need to do some serious cycling digit-extraction soon or I will be sinking into decrepitude, a fate which I _really _do not want!

Steep, long and fast - definitely NOT! (Well, definitely not for older non-drug-taking amateurs... )


----------



## Donger (6 Dec 2020)

Congratulations to everyone who has completed this year's challenge. I dipped out during the first lockdown ..... which was a hard decision after a run of 63 consecutive months. I intend to give it another go next year, and at least I managed to find a new recruit for you this year in @KingswayRider. (He completed it today, by the way). Well done all.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Dec 2020)

2020 done with a bit of a 'mare of a ride. O degrees average, loads of mud, fog and a country lane finish after dark. But very happy to get there, thanks for everyone's support. Apparently next year will be easier!


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Dec 2020)

I decided to get in 100k today as the weather report didn't seem too bad. Although it was cold, it was meant to be light winds & dry. Finished up with a peak temperature of 3 degrees & raining...glad I'd knitted up in extra layers to keep warm at social ride pace. Rain was getting through lower legs of my sorpasso bib tights & consequently running down to my feet by the time I got home.
Better to persevere today than find later weeks are high winds/snow etc & spoil my chances. I'll blame @Donger for being out completing the challenge, given that he talked me into it.
2020 complete...hoping 2021 will be easier (shocking start to the year & just about squeezed out a 100k per month, before piling them in later in the year).


----------



## Sbudge (7 Dec 2020)

KingswayRider said:


> Rain was getting through lower legs of my sorpasso bib tights & consequently running down to my feet by the time I got home.



At least you didn't make my rookie error of wearing waterproof socks ...when that happens you end up with two bags of water on your feet!


----------



## KingswayRider (7 Dec 2020)

Sbudge said:


> At least you didn't make my rookie error of wearing waterproof socks ...when that happens you end up with two bags of water on your feet!


Had I known it was going to rain I'd have fastened the tights on the outside of the overshoes...keeps the feet dry for longer that way. Shoes weren't too bad...damp merino socks, but tights had done their job & kept most of the rain out.


----------



## KingswayRider (7 Dec 2020)

Important stuff...how do I get the little star for my signature to say metric century challenge completed 2020?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2020)

KingswayRider said:


> Important stuff...how do I get the little star for my signature to say metric century challenge completed 2020?


Just highlight somebody else's and copy and paste it into your signature.

I'll check that it works...







Yes!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2020)

PS In case it isn't obvious, the option to edit your signature is in the menu that drops down when you click your forum name, above right.


----------



## KingswayRider (8 Dec 2020)

Once I realised I was copying the image address, not the image, I was fine - clearly a mental block yesterday (mind has been on other things).


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2020)

Completed this for the 2nd year running with a 105km ride from home up to Norwich and then train home. Although I could have done without the Ipswich - Felixstowe train being cancelled due to a gas leak near the track and having to do an unwanted additional 21km to get home


----------



## gbs (12 Dec 2020)

All monthly boxes ticked. I am quite pleased given that I had some time out skiing (probably for the last time) in February and a 3 week off games period in March/April because of the virus; a total of 45 century rides, of which 40 were solo efforts. 

Bon courage to those who have yet to complete.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2020)

That's me over the line . Just enough today 62.5 miles . 2 hours in the dark in an attempt to beat the rain . Had 1hr 20mins in the dry then 3 hrs in drizzle . I was painfully slow all day really struggled not to just turn tail and head home but managed to get round . Home now in front of the fire warming up but my still can't feel my hands , definitely took the wrong gloves


----------



## Sbudge (15 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> That's me over the line . Just enough today 62.5 miles . 2 hours in the dark in an attempt to beat the rain . Had 1hr 20mins in the dry then 3 hrs in drizzle . I was painfully slow all day really struggled not to just turn tail and head home but managed to get round . Home now in front of the fire warming up but my still can't feel my hands , definitely took the wrong gloves


Bravo Sir, cold and wet hands really are the worst. If winters weren't getting warmer I'd be tempted to get a pair of those Sealskinz heated gloves!


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2020)

77 metric centuries done. That is definitely the total for the year now as I have no more opportunities to add to the tally. Next year will, I suspect, be considerably closer to 12 than 77.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> 77 metric centuries done. That is definitely the total for the year now as I have no more opportunities to add to the tally. Next year will, I suspect, be considerably closer to 12 than 77.


Well done!

_My_ total for next year will once again be considerably closer to 12 than to 77, and hopefully also closer to 12 than to 1...


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Dec 2020)

Boxing Day 101. Makes 5 years worth of metric centuries (with separate rides to count for imperial 100s in 2018 and 2019). Jumped out today as the weather is turning and staying cold till 2021 (at least) and my toes don't like that. 20 plus miles visibility across Torbay at sunset (no sun before though). SW wind slowly increased but not an issue (but gales forecast overnight). Happy New Year all.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Jan 2021)

@Sea of vapours
@KingswayRider
@Goonerobes
@13 rider
@Jenkins
@Sbudge
@gbs
Without any 'milk monitor' approach, by my reckoning, all above complete. Well done all and Happy New Year.
ETA: I have taken the liberty of setting up the 2021 challenge thread. And yes; plus me  (see subscription)


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2021)

And yourself I presume @Ajax Bay


----------



## KingswayRider (3 Jan 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> 77 metric centuries done. That is definitely the total for the year now as I have no more opportunities to add to the tally. Next year will, I suspect, be considerably closer to 12 than 77.


More than I've managed. Working office hours doesn't help & I suspect putting in 77 100k's on weekends alone might result in the wife being deeply unimpressed with me.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2021)

I'm off the mark for 2020 . Did a local 16 mile loop 4 times ,rather boring by the 4th loop .64 miles with 4800ft of upness


----------



## Rob and Alison (17 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> I'm off the mark for 2020 . Did a local 16 mile loop 4 times ,rather boring by the 4th loop .64 miles with 4800ft of upness


Nice one, well done.
We 3 had planned a 100km ride today, never more than 5 miles from home, but a bit less repetitive than loops, we abandoned that plan after 15 miles of icy roads, and pootled round a bit more to at least get our half century a month challenge up and running, 
Hopefully next week.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Jan 2021)

Off the mark for 2021. Plotted a 100km loop that didn't stray more than 5 miles from home. Obviously poor mapping as got back still 400m short so had to double-back a tad! 

The challenge is going to be plotting a different one for next month without repeating or reversing it. 

Oh, and since I started this madness in February 2016 (yes, particularly poor planning, I know) that makes it 5 years of monthly metric centuries. No way I'd have kept that up without the folks here. Thanks


----------



## KingswayRider (27 Jan 2021)

@Donger...where is your 100k? You talked me into this a year ago...I'm expecting your resumption of the challenge.
Did you see my post on KCC? Seems Policing Minister & Met Police Commissioner both view local as starting from & arriving back at your door unassisted.


----------



## Donger (27 Jan 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> @Donger...where is your 100k? You talked me into this a year ago...I'm expecting your resumption of the challenge.
> Did you see my post on KCC? Seems Policing Minister & Met Police Commissioner both view local as starting from & arriving back at your door unassisted.


I did rather talk you into it, didn't I?!!! Then dipped out in April and left you to carry on. I am so undecided at the moment. I'm not intending to go much more than 10-15 miles from home during this lockdown, so any century ride would involve endless loops or triple trips to Frampton or Arlingham and back. Not the most exciting prospect ..... but then I'm really missing my mojo at the moment, and a challenge might make all the difference. Watch this space .... still 4 days to go.


----------



## KingswayRider (27 Jan 2021)

Donger said:


> I did rather talk you into it, didn't I?!!! Then dipped out in April and left you to carry on. I am so undecided at the moment. I'm not intending to go much more than 10-15 miles from home during this lockdown, so any century ride would involve endless loops or triple trips to Frampton or Arlingham and back. Not the most exciting prospect ..... but then I'm really missing my mojo at the moment, and a challenge might make all the difference. Watch this space .... still 4 days to go.


Snow forecast for Sunday, so don't leave it too long!! I'm glad I got mine in early as I've been struggling with back pain again. I've made progress though - it no longer feels like I'd been stabbed with every little movement.
You could head out towards Cheltenham (plenty of lanes around Witcombe & Bentham, cut across to the A38 (avoid Longford & Maisemore as flooded) & then across Gloucester to head south. You could do Standish & Stonehouse, Frocester & then back across to Arlingham. Should get you somewhere near the 100k.
Looking forward to being able to do club rides again at some point in the future...


----------



## Donger (27 Jan 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> Snow forecast for Sunday, so don't leave it too long!! I'm glad I got mine in early as I've been struggling with back pain again. I've made progress though - it no longer feels like I'd been stabbed with every little movement.
> You could head out towards Cheltenham (plenty of lanes around Witcombe & Bentham, cut across to the A38 (avoid Longford & Maisemore as flooded) & then across Gloucester to head south. You could do Standish & Stonehouse, Frocester & then back across to Arlingham. Should get you somewhere near the 100k.
> Looking forward to being able to do club rides again at some point in the future...


I'm off out with @Dark46 again on Friday. I'm toying with the idea of putting in a loop before getting round to his house, then adding another loop after we've done a ride together. All depends on just how wet and cold it is. The best laid plans ...... etc.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Jan 2021)

Donger said:


> I'm toying with the idea of putting in a loop before getting round to his house


Just plan to do that; and do it! Get an hour + in before enjoying a ride in company. And plan a circuitous route home to get into 3 figures.


----------



## Saluki (28 Jan 2021)

I thought that I would give this a whirl this year, on account of a 113km steady ride today. Bit early in the year for a 100km ride, I generally miss out January. Went out with bike bud who wanted 55 miles for his 55th birthday. At the turn around point, my gps was indicating 35.24 miles so I figured that breaking 100km was happening. Nothing was open at Hunstanton, the turn around point so a £3 meal deal birthday lunch, it was. Accompanied by Macaroons and a creme egg (very sickly). Got lost in Kings Lynn, or mostly home  had a snack at Boal Quay and watched the projection on the Customs House of the history of Kings Lynn. Home the long route to break the 70 mile mark.

looking forward to a similar route again.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2021)

Welcome back @Donger


----------



## Donger (29 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> Welcome back @Donger


Thanks. Fashionably late.


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Jan 2021)

We 3 managed to get ourselves off the mark today after a couple of false starts that ended up being 50k's.
Don't like leaving it so late in the month, but we were planning another try tomorrow, but the weather looked pretty decent so we made a last minute decision to bring it forward. Stayed dry despite some menacing looking clouds, so a good choice in the end.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

Good luck with your challenge rides everyone, but I am out again...



ColinJ said:


> A week ago I was getting short of breath walking up one flight of stairs! This was a week or two after displaying cold-like symptoms... Obviously, in the current situation it is very tempting to think 'Covid' but who knows?
> 
> I felt a bit better yesterday so I thought I would give myself a little test on my 6km local loop. It has 2 moderate hills, one ramp of about 10% for 100 metres, and a couple of shorter ramps that I can sprint up. Nothing much on a normal geared bike, but I use my singlespeed to make it more of a challenge. It DID feel a challenge. I got short of breath and felt a bit sick. I definitely felt better than I did last week, but it doesn't make sense for me to be pushing myself, and my cycling mojo has gone anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## KingswayRider (21 Feb 2021)

Scraped in for the month...
I've missed 7 weeks, due to my back flaring up (although the weather hasn't helped). After 7 weeks of no exercise, I was going stir crazy, so when it was dry & the wind was light this morning, I had to get out. With the mild temperatures & it looking like there may be the odd shower, I opted for nanoflex shorts & leg warmers rather than my Sorpasso tights (better rain protection, but suited to cooler conditions). Set off & headed south to benefit from a tailwind later. The drizzle started almost immediately after I left & proceeded to get heavier. 2 hours in & my feet were soaked. My backside was thoroughly drenched too, as I'd forgot to chuck the rear mudguard on. I just kept my head down & plodded away. Soggy & cold lower half, but at least my softshell jacket was keeping the rain out.
I'd opted for a simple route out, heading straight down the A38 before zig-zagging through some little lanes & making my way back north on quiet roads. Tired at the end, yet only 62.9 miles at a disappointing 15.5mph, given it was only 568m of ascent. Much work to do to recover fitness...


----------



## Donger (21 Feb 2021)

Well done, @KingswayRider . We're both still in it then. Maybe later in the year we'll finally get that 2019 Gwendraeth ride in.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2021)

gbs said:


> 17.01 118.2k local ride
> 19.02 108.5k local ride
> 23.03 109.4k local ride


I think you need to check your dates ,you seem to have Marchs ride done


----------



## Sbudge (26 Feb 2021)

Saluki said:


> I thought that I would give this a whirl this year, on account of a 113km steady ride today. Bit early in the year for a 100km ride, I generally miss out January. Went out with bike bud who wanted 55 miles for his 55th birthday. At the turn around point, my gps was indicating 35.24 miles so I figured that breaking 100km was happening. Nothing was open at Hunstanton, the turn around point so a £3 meal deal birthday lunch, it was. Accompanied by Macaroons and a creme egg (very sickly). Got lost in Kings Lynn, or mostly home  had a snack at Boal Quay and watched the projection on the Customs House of the history of Kings Lynn. Home the long route to break the 70 mile mark.
> 
> looking forward to a similar route again.


Really great to see you on the 100km challenge this year! Nice way to start too.


----------



## Saluki (27 Feb 2021)

Sbudge said:


> Really great to see you on the 100km challenge this year! Nice way to start too.


I did another last Saturday but haven’t logged it yet as dealing with anxiety, not helped by 2 blokes attempting to steal my dogs on Thursday evening. I still have My 2 dogs and one of the thieves has a broken nose, I suspect. Certainly quite a bruised undercarriage. Sadly for one of them, I was poo picking when they tried to grab the dogs (on lead dogs) so I hit one of them in the face with the poo, like hitting him with a custard pie. He backed off. Whole incident was 5 seconds before I ran away but I am still a bit wobbly. Police were kind when I reported it.
I will get ride up there later today.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

Saluki said:


> I did another last Saturday but haven’t logged it yet as dealing with anxiety, not helped by 2 blokes attempting to steal my dogs on Thursday evening. I still have My 2 dogs and one of the thieves has a broken nose, I suspect. Certainly quite a bruised undercarriage. Sadly for one of them, I was poo picking when they tried to grab the dogs (on lead dogs) so I hit one of them in the face with the poo, like hitting him with a custard pie. He backed off. Whole incident was 5 seconds before I ran away but I am still a bit wobbly. Police were kind when I reported it.
> I will get ride up there later today.


Bloody hell, what is up with those people! I'm glad that you kept hold of the dogs.

I just saw a report on the news about the current spate of dog thefts. I didn't realise that it is currently considered just a property theft. A police spokesperson said that he understood how owners felt about that and he thought that the law should change to take into account how serious an issue it is to most victims.


----------



## Saluki (27 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Bloody hell, what is up with those people! I'm glad that you kept hold of the dogs.
> 
> I just saw a report on the news about the current spate of dog thefts. I didn't realise that it is currently considered just a property theft. A police spokesperson said that he understood how owners felt about that and he thought that the law should change to take into account how serious an issue it is to most victims.


I was worried about getting in to bother for ‘self defence’. I hit one in the face with the poo. The other was, in very quick succession, Stamp on instep, kick in shins as hard as poss, knee in privates and, as he bent over, elbow to face then run like hell.
My gentle sighthounds were less than gentle. The saluki is scared of his own shadow so will snap at anything in reach, the greyhound x whippet was bent on protecting his mum. I would have been in tatters If anything had happened to my beloved dogs. I was beyond jittery walking last night, better tonight though. It was only just dark so felt safer.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2021)

I know it must have been a terrifying experience for you, but well done on the self-defence. I'm laughing at the poo-bag face-slap - ha ha ha - I bet mister thug wasn't expecting _that_!

My sister has a pedigree border terrier and she is worried that somebody might try to grab him. He cost her £500 as a pup but they are going for a lot more now. Blimey, I just checked - some are now £2,500+!


----------



## Saluki (28 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I know it must have been a terrifying experience for you, but well done on the self-defence. I'm laughing at the poo-bag face-slap - ha ha ha - I bet mister thug wasn't expecting _that_!
> 
> My sister has a pedigree border terrier and she is worried that somebody might try to grab him. He cost her £500 as a pup but they are going for a lot more now. Blimey, I just checked - some are now £2,500+!


Everyone has chuckled at the poo. I hadn’t closed the bag at all when he shoved me.

I have added Saturday’s 101km. Cambridge to Downham Market, quick coffee then a 13 mile loop to make up the mileage and decompress after riding with a twit.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2021)

Hope your ok @Saluki sounds an awful experience.
Feb done a last day do or die . February been a bad month for me bad weather early on and a tweaked back in the middle of month resulting in 10 days off the bike and attempting all 3 challenges leaves few opportunities but I'm still in the game


----------



## cyberknight (28 Feb 2021)

well done all !
I am afriad to say i havent done a metric so far this year du to weather , work,kids , lockdown yadda yadda 
54 miles today so buidling my fitness back so i hope to be back to clocking a metric most weekends by the end of march when groups of 6 are allowed .
Yes i know i could easily do one now slower but whats the fun in that


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Mar 2021)

Donger said:


> Well done, @KingswayRider . We're both still in it then. Maybe later in the year we'll finally get that 2019 Gwendraeth ride in.


@Donger - I'm definitely still on for the Gwendraeth ride when we're able to.
"Just" another 10 months to complete & you're on for a top 10 position in the points competition for this years metric century challenge


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Mar 2021)

Well done for joining the challenge, @ExpatTyke


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2021)

Marchs done a just enough ride of 100.5km . Did a big loop so had a nice section of tailwind 2 sections of crosswinds and one awful headwind section


----------



## KingswayRider (23 Mar 2021)

3 months...3 rides. Not the start to the year I had planned, but I'm just about scraping through to maintain the 100k challenge. No ill effects from the ride on Sunday, other than the usual aches, so hopefully I can put my back pain problems behind me & start getting back to normality (I'll always have some level of back pain). My ride pace was as expected...very poor, due to my lack of miles. Tired legs too...when I should be able to knock out twice the amount. Dragged myself round & did enjoy getting out, so hoping I can keep it up & get back to reasonable fitness.
My meanderings...
https://www.strava.com/activities/4983957321


----------



## Saluki (4 Apr 2021)

Nice 108km in the sunshine. My 50km get a bit longer as I ended up at Reedham and crossed the river on the ferry. Nice little ride along to Gt Yarmouth, which resembled a winter sunny Sunday and not a bank holiday. It got a bit hairy en route to Acle as I missed a turning and there was a lot of traffic. I whipped up the little bridle path to save being killed by twits in 4x4s going way too fast.
All in all, I had a lovely time. I have stuffed some home made pizza and some not home made wine 🍷


----------



## gbs (22 Apr 2021)

Another ride yesterday. 108k, of which about 20k was offroad and most of the rest was into a moderate NEly headwind. Was tired at the end; the combination of offroad, more head wind than tailwind (not an out and back route) and 35mm offroad tyres provided a test.


----------



## Sbudge (2 May 2021)

Got the 'banker' in for May early. New set of tyres on the roadie are certainly faster than the old ones...but then I reckon I need every bit of help I can find! :-)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 May 2021)

Sbudge said:


> Got the 'banker' in for May early. New set of tyres on the roadie are certainly faster than the old ones...but then I reckon I need every bit of help I can find! :-)


Which tyres are they? I need all the help I can get!


----------



## KingswayRider (9 May 2021)

Challenging ride today...yet barely any more climbing than recent weeks (this week was 62.75miles & 1040m ascent, recent weeks were 70/971 & 75/1009). Wet roads to start, but not raining, despite the forecast, so kitted up accordingly, which ended up being too hot later, as the sun stayed out & the strong winds rapidly dried the roads.
I put in a pre-club ride loop as usual, squeezing in 17 miles in the hour before the start. The club ride headed out down the A38, peeled left at Whitminster & out to Frocester...headwind all the way so far. Up the 3 part climb from Kings Stanley to Selsley, then drop back into Stroud, picking up the road to Nailsworth very briefly, before peeling left & starting to climb again. The road quickly ramps up into a sustained 14% gradient, before levelling out, descending briefly & then turning right onto a tiny little lane that started steep & got steeper, peaking at over 20% before levelling out a little. We reached the main road & located the little lane I'd been looking at to traverse the hill. A delightful little lane that clings to the side of the hill, surrounded by woodland & the smell of wild garlic. The end of the lane earmarked another climb...this time the top half of Bear Hill, up to the Bear at Rodborough & onto another new lane for me, passing behind the pub & leading us through to Amberley - definitely another lane to ride again. Scoot across Culver Hill & climb up onto Minchinhampton Common, before descending the "W" back to Nailsworth - which is always fun trying to judge the 180 degree corners just right, then ensuring you scrub off enough speed to make the final corner into Nailsworth. Ruskin Mill was closed, so an Italian restaurant in Nailsworth become our cuppa stop. Off again & through to Avening, but taking the little lane above the pub to climb up the hill, before looping around to Cherington & a steep initial pitch to the climb to come through the golf course...fortunately it steadily eases in gradient all the way. Up into Minchinhampton with the wind behind us, dash across the 2 junctions on the common & drop a little way down Brimscombe Hill before another little lane to cut across to Butterow Hill. Down the hill, cross Stroud & Stonehouse, then via Standish to pick up the A38 & enjoy the tailwind home - 25mph whilst just spinning the pedals over.
I don't think it was the volume of climbing that was the killer, but the repeated steep gradients that take it out of the legs. Great weather, considering the forecasted dark cloud, great company & some cracking new lanes - just need a different way to get to the start of them!!


----------



## Donger (26 May 2021)

5 Months, 7 rides. Thought I'd throw in a few extra ones this year. Love this challenge, and it hurts that I dipped out last year. If I keep going with it this year and next and throw in a few more extra rides, I should hit a metric Eddington number of 100 by the end of next summer. Currently on 83 metric tons, so light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## KingswayRider (28 May 2021)

I'm on 70 - from July '17, with 10 so far this year. Prior to that a road ride was just something to help with mtb'ing fitness. I need 15 to move Eddington number over 65 & 30 to move over 70. Frustratingly, my early 100k's this year just scraped over the 100k's, so didn't contribute to either my 65's or 70's.
It was @Donger that started me on the 100k challenge - so can I catch him on the push to the hundred 100's?


----------



## Donger (28 May 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> I'm on 70 - from July '17, with 10 so far this year. Prior to that a road ride was just something to help with mtb'ing fitness. I need 15 to move Eddington number over 65 & 30 to move over 70. Frustratingly, my early 100k's this year just scraped over the 100k's, so didn't contribute to either my 65's or 70's.
> It was @Donger that started me on the 100k challenge - so can I catch him on the push to the hundred 100's?


I could be cruel and accelerate at this point! But it would be quite cool to synchronise tons to arrive on 100 on the same ride.


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2021)

Somehow I'm still in the challenge I had stupidly left it to the last weekend but my best laid plans for a ride yesterday were blown out of the water due to personal circumstances . So I woke this morning with little motivation but somehow I got out ,rode a 50km loop back to my home village and found the will power to turn from home to complete another 50km loop . 67 miles in total really warmed up by the time I got back


----------



## KingswayRider (30 May 2021)

13 rider said:


> Somehow I'm still in the challenge I had stupidly left it to the last weekend but my best laid plans for a ride yesterday were blown out of the water due to personal circumstances . So I woke this morning with little motivation but somehow I got out ,rode a 50km loop back to my home village and found the will power to turn from home to complete another 50km loop . 67 miles in total really warmed up by the time I got back


Always tough to reach home & have to turn away. Well done for keeping going.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Which tyres are they? I need all the help I can get!


Sorry I missed this. Vittoria Corsa Control, tubeless in 30mm. They are a lot faster than the 28mm Schwalbe Pro-1's I had on before. I've been looking at my efforts since changing tyres and I'd say I'm consistently 3-5% faster. No punctures yet.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jun 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> I'm on 70 - from July '17, with 10 so far this year. Prior to that a road ride was just something to help with mtb'ing fitness. I need 15 to move Eddington number over 65 & 30 to move over 70. Frustratingly, my early 100k's this year just scraped over the 100k's, so didn't contribute to either my 65's or 70's.
> It was @Donger that started me on the 100k challenge - so can I catch him on the push to the hundred 100's?


I passed 100 x 100km some time ago (117 now) but it says a lot about my riding and this challenge that it'll take another 12 (!) rides for me to get to 101 x 101km!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jun 2021)

Sbudge said:


> I passed 100 x 100km some time ago (117 now) but is says a lot about my riding and this challenge that it'll take another 12 (!) rides for me to get to 101 x 101km!


The curse of Eddington.


----------



## gbs (16 Jun 2021)

Sbudge said:


> Sorry I missed this. Vittoria Corsa Control, tubeless in 30mm. They are a lot faster than the 28mm Schwalbe Pro-1's I had on before. I've been looking at my efforts since changing tyres and I'd say I'm consistently 3-5% faster. No punctures yet.


V interesting comment; what wheels and were the tyres easy to fit?


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2021)

June's done 64.9 miles in 4hr 21min with 3900ft of upness 
Away for a few days in Oswestry so did a cross boarder raid to Lake Vyrnwy over some Welsh hills once round the lake and back


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jun 2021)

gbs said:


> V interesting comment; what wheels and were the tyres easy to fit?


Same wheels (JRA Geckos: carbon, 21mm internal width, shallow section, 1400g). Not hard to fit at all.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> The curse of Eddington.


You're not wrong, my Eddington falls off a cliff. 102km will take another 35 rides!


----------



## Saluki (4 Jul 2021)

I knew that I was riding today so did a short dumbbell HIIT from my Body coach programme. That goes well with a nice 50km ride, does it not?
Hmmm, 50km my backside. “Can we go for cheesy chips” says he. 10 miles out in totally the wrong direction. Some rough country roads and some gravel trails later we were heading to the cyclepaths along the Norwich NDR duel cabbageway (very rural round here). Off to Woodfords Brewery at Woodbastwick. You can see the sticky out ‘there and back’ bit on the right On Strava if you have a quick squint. Cheesy chips had. Half a portion as I found something in mine. Manager was brilliant though and knocked mine off the bill even though I offered to pay half. I had a big glass of fizzy water and squash too.
Went round Widershins BTW.
“How far from Wroxham” says he. Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the wee donkey! Boy’s a madman. He wanted to ride on the Bure Valley cycle path (muddy as hell) over grown and I am stung and scratched half to death. My skin is springing with all the nettle stings. Awful man. “We can go home via Marriott’s Way”. It’s seriously muddy. Rim deep, slidey mud. Worse than Bure Valley. Says I. 
We went on the Marriott’s. Stopped at Whitwell Station Cafe (highly recommend if you are in the area and like steam trains) for a cuppa and a Feast ice lolly. I felt that I deserved one.
After that it got really muddy. 5 miles of slow, filthy, slithering hell. I might have a tough gravel bike but there are limits and I was tired and headed for the road.
I decided that enough was enough and doglegged about a bit for the best, safest route. We found a garage with a tap and sponges. Decided to clean the bikes. They are expensive toys to be that covered in sticky mud and horse poo. I could hear the grit on the discs when braking. Change of gear was a non-starter too. Back to normal after a quick sluice. I was still filthy, as was he.
Finally back home for Croque Monsieur and salad (get me all healthy). 72 miles (115.88km) and a workout.
I am comfortable that those cheesy chips and a Feast lolly don’t count and am calling it an “on plan“day.

Currently in bed. Considering trading in my bike buddy for one without a sense of adventure.


----------



## gbs (11 Jul 2021)

Early start this AM and metric century duly completed. A great half day on the bike marred only by a fall at the end, outside my house, when, for whatever reason, I decided to uncleat with the "wrong" foot.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2021)

Julys done 64 miles a loop anti clockwise out to the edge of the vale of belvoir and ba do home . Felt hard and slow today average 15.2 mph and only 2500ft of upness


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2021)

August done . My big sister had arranged a family picnic at Rutland water some 32 miles from home . As I was up early I extended the route out grabbing some veloviewer squares arrived just as the picnic was being set up good timing with 50 miles in the bag . A relaxed lunch catching up with my relatives from Peterborough who I not seen for 2.5 years . After a long break the legs felt terrible on the return leg and the headwind didn't help . Another 32 miles added so a daily total of 82 miles


----------



## KingswayRider (16 Aug 2021)

Still chipping away at various targets...
Still on course for the metric century challenge this year, effectively just another 4 to go, but I want more than just one a month.
100k number 21 of the year completed yesterday...so well on target to catch the 27 I achieved last year.
From 31st May 2019 to now I have an Eddington number of 62 (from 21st April 2019 to hit 63). I need I think another 5 to get over 65.
Still chasing for an Eddington number of 70, so trying to keep weekend rides over that number.
Very poor start to the year, so chasing previous years figures for distance & climbing. At one point I was around 650 miles & 27500ft behind my best (that poor start really put me behind), but I'm clawing it back.
100 x 100k's - the metric metric - less than 20 more needed for that particular target.
I should hit 600 miles & 7500m of ascent this month (working full time office hours & staying married curtails potential). 237 miles & 2920m of ascent required.

I know riding should be about the pleasure of riding itself...and I do love getting out, but I can't help setting targets. In addition to all the numbers I'm having fun colouring in my Strava heatmap & finding some glorious little lanes (but if I post any route going anywhere near Shortwood ever again @Donger is declining any invitation).


----------



## gbs (24 Aug 2021)

Glorious weather today although a freshening NWly added to the required effort on the return home. I found that 1120 m of VG on a 107k ride was quite tiring. Clearly too much easy riding in the flatlands of the Thames Valley in recent months.


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2021)

I had a brilliant ride today.
I was planning on a nice 50km, then bike bud arrived. I suggested the seaside so we went. After Wroxham, he was navigatin, so we did a circle for 3 or 4 miles, past Neatishead Radar Museum (closed), twice. We went past Three Hammer Common too, just because we could. There was much laughter as we discovered the circular route.
The cuppa at Sea Palling was welcome and we had brought French Fancies, bit squashed but tasty. I went paddling and had a good 10 mins knee deep in water.
We rode back along the coast road, one or two navigational mishaps when missing turnings but, all in all, a good ride. The weather was beautiful, the bike felt great after moving the seat a good 2cm forward.

Its a smidge big for me but the only way that I can afford a Mercian is second hand and I don’t suppose they come up every day at a price that I can afford. Shorter stem and moved seat has worked wonders.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> January 3rd - 114.4km - 755m - KW, Upton on Severn, Strensham, Tewkesbury, Teddington, Southam, Cheltenham, Stonebench, Colethrop, KW
> February 21st - 101.23km - 568m - KW, Eastington, Falfield, edge of Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Frampton, KW
> Mar 21st - 105.9km - 593m - KW, Chaceley, Berrow, Birtsmorton, Castlemorton, Upton, Tewkesbury, Sandhurst, KW
> April 4th - 101.55km - 566m - KW, Frampton, KW, Hartpury, Lowbands, Camer's Green, Pendock, Corse, Tirley, Sandhurst, KW
> ...


You may have over estimated your climbing on your last ride  .I Don't think the Malvern's are that hilly


----------



## KingswayRider (19 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> You may have over estimated your climbing on your last ride  .I Don't think the Malvern's are that hilly


It depends on where you ride - meandering route with plenty of ups & downs, then approach via Colwall, over the top of the Wyche, back down into Malvern & back along the A449 before coming back up to British Camp. Looped around Eastnor to Bromsberrow & almost back to Hollybush before following Rye Street to Longdon & back. Add in looping back on the odd climb to check on other riders & the ascent piles up. Looking at Strava, I've not done a great deal more climbing than others in todays group - despite doing a pre-ride & doing the Colwall/Wyche/Malvern/Little Malvern approach to British Camp, when the others approached British Camp direct from Upper Colwall via Chase Rd.
Racked up the climbing last week on rides where I never exceeded 100m in altitude - just lots of 10%+ climbs.


----------



## KingswayRider (19 Sep 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> It depends on where you ride - meandering route with plenty of ups & downs, then approach via Colwall, over the top of the Wyche, back down into Malvern & back along the A449 before coming back up to British Camp. Looped around Eastnor to Bromsberrow & almost back to Hollybush before following Rye Street to Longdon & back. Add in looping back on the odd climb to check on other riders & the ascent piles up. Looking at Strava, I've not done a great deal more climbing than others in todays group - despite doing a pre-ride & doing the Colwall/Wyche/Malvern/Little Malvern approach to British Camp, when the others approached British Camp direct from Upper Colwall via Chase Rd.
> Racked up the climbing last week on rides where I never exceeded 100m in altitude - just lots of 10%+ climbs.


I should have checked my post prior to responding - error noted & corrected. Hilly...but not 13000m hilly!


----------



## KingswayRider (26 Sep 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> I should have checked my post prior to responding - error noted & corrected. Hilly...but not 13000m hilly!


Checked carefully prior to posting today...I can confirm the distance & climbing are correct


----------



## KingswayRider (10 Oct 2021)

A good weekend on the bike...
Took part in the "Mint Stalwart" audax with @Donger, Lee & Paul. Three of us cycled across to Tewkesbury to meet @Donger at the start. Potter out to Much Marcle & then south into the Forest of Dean via the rather delightful ridge at Linton. Not a big climb, but gives great views. We made our way across the Forest, passing through Drybrook & Ruardean & at the top of the hill between Ruardean & Joys Green @Donger decided it was best he let the three of us press on. Lee's legs started to suffer as we climbed from Lydrook & then again another up from Cannop to Hopewell Colliery cafe for lunch. @Donger put in an appearance, joining us for lunch before we pressed on without him again. The climb to Speech House (peaking at 15%) left me waiting for the others & although Lee cycled up, I think it was the final straw for his legs. Steady plod via Soudley, Littledean, Northwood Green, Tibberton & Chaceley. A puncture for Lee at Forthampton saw us stop for a while & Paul disappeared without notice. Back in to Tewkesbury to complete the Audax & then keep Lee company until we hit Gloucester, leaving him with a short ride home from Barnwood & I was finally unleashed to put some pace in as I made my way home. Well done to Lee & Paul on their hundreds (103) & @Donger for completing the Audax - I finished with 110 miles & 1598m ascent. We couldn't have asked for better weather for the day.
Out this morning for an early start to knock in a few miles. Route was a bit fiddly & Garmin didn't seem too keen on helping with route guidance (lots of telling me off course, despite arrows indicating route was correct). Back for the start of the club ride...with just one other rider out (despite an easy route). Tina & I met Darren whilst out, so the three of us had a spin out & a cuppa stop at Slimbridge (proper Yorkshire tea) & then headed back. Home for about 12.20 with the club ride knocked out at a steady 16mph & another 70 miles completed.
Still quite a way to go to get my Eddington to 70, but I'm progressing towards it (currently labouring through the 65's - about 10 of them to get past to get to 66 which I'm now halfway through). Edged up my 100k's too - the hundred hundreds is coming - today makes 91.


----------



## Donger (10 Oct 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> Still quite a way to go to get my Eddington to 70, but I'm progressing towards it (currently labouring through the 65's - about 10 of them to get past to get to 66 which I'm now halfway through). Edged up my 100k's too - the hundred hundreds is coming - today makes 91.


You've overhauled me now then, buddy. I'm still stuck on an Imperial Eddington of 63 and I've done 89 of those pesky 100km rides. Determined to get the ton of tons some time next year, but I'm going to have to do some easier rides than yesterday's! My next landmark will be a hundred 50 milers .... just four to go. Chapeau for getting out there for another metric ton today. I am still a wreck from Saturday.


----------



## KingswayRider (14 Oct 2021)

Donger said:


> You've overhauled me now then, buddy. I'm still stuck on an Imperial Eddington of 63 and I've done 89 of those pesky 100km rides. Determined to get the ton of tons some time next year, but I'm going to have to do some easier rides than yesterday's! My next landmark will be a hundred 50 milers .... just four to go. Chapeau for getting out there for another metric ton today. I am still a wreck from Saturday.


I'm afraid the hundred 50 milers is long gone - I'm at 146 rides of 50 miles or over. (It was @Donger that pushed me from putting in 50's to making them 100k+ & enter this challenge)


----------



## 13 rider (17 Oct 2021)

October's done 73 miles Leicester to the top side of Derby for some veloviewer tiles . For some reason a tough ride I just had no energy ,average speed 13.8 mph 2 mph down on usual . Just a case of spinning a low gear and letting the miles tick along


----------



## Saluki (23 Oct 2021)

Hi all. I rode today, with Philip Bancroft, whose GPS is not nearly as big a pain in the arse as mine is. My ride is here https://www.strava.com/activities/6155852051

You can see/guess that I did not apperate/fly, on a 39 year old bike, across the wastelands of Cambridgeshire. I went by road (see Bancroft’s ride as I drafted him for the breezy bits and stuck like glue to his tail through Wisbech)

Stopped at Morrisons for butties. Watched a shoplifter running out of the shop, perused by a security lady and 2 shop staf. Shoplifter was trying to pull his trousers up as he went - it wasn’t going well - before they fell down and he tripped and went flat on his face onto the car park tarmac.
All witnessed by loads of people and an off duty policeman off to do his shopping. He made the arrest by all accounts. Shoplifter marched back into the shop and onlookers watched as his trousers fell to his feet at least once more. Not an attractive sight, nearly put me off my crisps.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Nov 2021)

Saluki said:


> Hi all. I rode today, with Philip Bancroft, whose GPS is not nearly as big a pain in the arse as mine is. My ride is here https://www.strava.com/activities/6155852051
> 
> You can see/guess that I did not apperate/fly, on a 39 year old bike, across the wastelands of Cambridgeshire. I went by road (see Bancroft’s ride as I drafted him for the breezy bits and stuck like glue to his tail through Wisbech)
> 
> ...


Ironic the criminal becoming the (fashion) victim!


----------



## Sbudge (8 Nov 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> A good weekend on the bike...
> Took part in the "Mint Stalwart" audax with @Donger, Lee & Paul. Three of us cycled across to Tewkesbury to meet @Donger at the start. Potter out to Much Marcle & then south into the Forest of Dean via the rather delightful ridge at Linton. Not a big climb, but gives great views. We made our way across the Forest, passing through Drybrook & Ruardean & at the top of the hill between Ruardean & Joys Green @Donger decided it was best he let the three of us press on. Lee's legs started to suffer as we climbed from Lydrook & then again another up from Cannop to Hopewell Colliery cafe for lunch. @Donger put in an appearance, joining us for lunch before we pressed on without him again. The climb to Speech House (peaking at 15%) left me waiting for the others & although Lee cycled up, I think it was the final straw for his legs. Steady plod via Soudley, Littledean, Northwood Green, Tibberton & Chaceley. A puncture for Lee at Forthampton saw us stop for a while & Paul disappeared without notice. Back in to Tewkesbury to complete the Audax & then keep Lee company until we hit Gloucester, leaving him with a short ride home from Barnwood & I was finally unleashed to put some pace in as I made my way home. Well done to Lee & Paul on their hundreds (103) & @Donger for completing the Audax - I finished with 110 miles & 1598m ascent. We couldn't have asked for better weather for the day.
> Out this morning for an early start to knock in a few miles. Route was a bit fiddly & Garmin didn't seem too keen on helping with route guidance (lots of telling me off course, despite arrows indicating route was correct). Back for the start of the club ride...with just one other rider out (despite an easy route). Tina & I met Darren whilst out, so the three of us had a spin out & a cuppa stop at Slimbridge (proper Yorkshire tea) & then headed back. Home for about 12.20 with the club ride knocked out at a steady 16mph & another 70 miles completed.
> Still quite a way to go to get my Eddington to 70, but I'm progressing towards it (currently labouring through the 65's - about 10 of them to get past to get to 66 which I'm now halfway through). Edged up my 100k's too - the hundred hundreds is coming - today makes 91.


Lovely ride on the upgraded Tripster this weekend lots of new cycle paths to explore along the canals...of course with the wind and muddy conditions I very nearly ended up in them on a couple of occasions.

I passed the 100 x 100km ages ago but I've still 5 more rides to get to an Eddington of 101km...that's definitely the fault of the Century challenge! 102km will take another 18 months at this rate.


----------



## KingswayRider (8 Nov 2021)

Sbudge said:


> Lovely ride on the upgraded Tripster this weekend lots of new cycle paths to explore along the canals...of course with the wind and muddy conditions I very nearly ended up in them on a couple of occasions.
> 
> I passed the 100 x 100km ages ago but I've still 5 more rides to get to an Eddington of 101km...that's definitely the fault of the Century challenge! 102km will take another 18 months at this rate.


It is a problem. I'll probably continue on with 70m + rides once I have got my imperial Eddington over 70 (13 to go - still in the 65's). I'm 6 short of my 100 x 100km's & need 22 to move that up to 105km. The first of my 100k's was late August 2017 & I've knocked in 34 so far this year. 115km...that'll be approx 70 to have a metric Eddington of 115km.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Nov 2021)

Novembers done 75 miles out to Derby for some veloviewer squares nice ride through Keddleston park an Caulke Abbey


----------



## KingswayRider (22 Nov 2021)

I've finally edged my imperial Eddington number beyond the 65's (70 is still a work in progress). If the weather holds I might get my 100x100km's completed before the end of the year (I currently have enough 100k's to have a 62 mile Eddington from the start of last year).
In addition to the Elevate app for Strava, I've now discovered Wandrer.Earth for even more cycling info. I'm not sure if so much information is a good thing - I can now obsess over my Strava heatmap filling in fine detail with statistics by area.


----------



## gbs (30 Nov 2021)

Sadly I have failed this month. Keep safe everybody.


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Dec 2021)

Hard luck @gbs Sometimes real life gets in the way.
Chapeau to @Sea of vapours who's completed his dozen. But I note not yet updated his signature (stars).


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2021)

Well spotted. I was trying to but my signature is now 'too big' (meaning the BBcode exceeds some limit or other), so I've modified it for simplicity. And thanks.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Well spotted. I was trying to but my signature is now 'too big' (meaning the BBcode exceeds some limit or other), so I've modified it for simplicity. And thanks.


Ask a mod for help @Pat "5mph" was very helpful with my signatures issue last year


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2021)

I can see that ! That's certainly more than I was trying to add. Thanks.


----------



## Donger (4 Dec 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> Hard luck @gbs Sometimes real life gets in the way.



What he said. Look forward to joining you again next year ..... though I'm in two minds as to whether to go all the way. I'm currently on 90 centuries and will try to get that up to 91 tomorrow. It's not so much a temptation to get it up to 100 next year as a feeling that I'll really regret it if I don't. Aiming to concentrate more on quality of rides than on distance or targets next year.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Dec 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Well spotted. I was trying to but my signature is now 'too big' (meaning the BBcode exceeds some limit or other), so I've modified it for simplicity. And thanks.


It looks better the way you modified it 
Yes, anyone wants stars added the old way, I can fix this by going deep into CC, feel free to ask me


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2021)

That's me completed did my regular 100km loop out to Gotham and back via the Wreake valley . My fitness seems to be deserting me really suffered during the ride ,disappointed to be over 4hrs riding for this flattish route but another year completed


----------



## Donger (5 Dec 2021)

Didn't make it today. Was going to do the club ride and add 20 miles to complete the challenge. Haven't been out much lately, and had a rotten night's sleep through staying up late trying to write a eulogy for my brother. When it was time to get up, the wind was howling and my palm tree was doing semaphore. A sleep in was just too tempting. I'll have to try another day, though with every day I don't ride I'm probably losing fitness.


----------



## KingswayRider (5 Dec 2021)

@Donger - keep it going, tick off the 100 (what happened to being out for a 100k today?)
@gbs - sorry you couldn't complete the year...not too long to wait to start again next year.

I've finished my 100k challenge for the year with another 100km ride today. I'm now just two 100k's away from the hundred 100k's & 9 away from the seventy 70 mile rides (Eddington currently at 66 miles, one more to 67 miles). Should I push on the Eddington number to 75 miles, then I have "just" another 37 to go.
My slightly OCD heatmap filling has pushed me on to 54% of Gloucester according to Wandrer.Earth (this mornings pre-ride before the club ride took in Barton, Tredworth & Linton & looked like 90 degree turn practice - so many streets to ride up & down).
I'll keep pushing to keep infilling, not just for the Gloucester district, but to keep completing the heatmap (Cheltenham & Stroud districts both at 41% & Tewkesbury at 39%, so I want to bring these up to 50%).


----------



## Sbudge (12 Dec 2021)

Mission accomplished for 2021, that's five years in a row now...will try to sneak one more in before the year end.


----------



## Donger (12 Dec 2021)

That's me done too. My first ride for exactly a month and boy, was my body telling me. Went with the club ride, up through Stroud and up the Slad Valley and over to to Lypiatt before dropping back down to Stroud for our cafe stop at 30 miles. I had come closer to blacking out that I'd ever done before on the climb, but fortunately at the exact time I really needed a rest I was passing Laurie Lee's bench at Bull's Cross. After the cafe stop, I didn't trust myself to accompany the others back to the start, as I reckon I'd have given up and gone home. So I said my goodbyes and headed off in the opposite direction, going to the Slimbridge WWT before returning via Frampton and doing a couple of little loops that meant I'd arrive home pretty much exactly on 100km. Bumped into @jembullo of this parish on the way home, just as I was stopping for yet another badly needed stretch and he boosted my spirits. I'm getting too old for this.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Dec 2021)

That's my last metric century of the year; last ride of the year in fact, and 48 points in total for 2021. Today's trundle, dipping in and out of cloud inversions, hovered a degree or two either side of zero, never going above 4C, and that for only half an hour. Ignoring the undoubted inaccuracy of the gps recorded figure, I did get my annual recorded total to precisely 10 Mm, so that's pleasingly neat :-)


----------



## KingswayRider (19 Dec 2021)

My intention today was to hit my 100x 100k's...on my new bike. Got a couple of miles down the road, into the darkness of the unlit A38 & the chain just suddenly let go. I thought it'd jumped off, so coasted along to a house with lighting outside, expecting to stop & put the chain back on. Got there to discover I was missing a chain entirely, so had to backtrack along the road in the wrong direction (stopped, spun bike into proper direction & stepped onto verge when a car came along). I managed to locate the chain in the dark & made my way home (one foot pushing off the kerb/ walking uphill bits). Offending piece of chain removed & split link fitted, but it wouldn't engage fully. Link tool wouldn't budge it & eventually resorted to stamping on the pedal to get the split link to properly fasten. Little time for a pre-ride by the time I'd sorted the bike, so missed out on a 100k today. Frustrated as I'd have liked to round things off with my 40th 100k ride of the year & hit the 100th in total. New bike rides nice though...


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Dec 2021)

Well done to all completers:
@Sea of vapours @KingswayRider @Donger @Sbudge @13 rider @Goonerobes
Someone else can start a/the new thread for 2022: plagiarism encouraged.
Only suggestion for readability (for others) is for new bike chain losers to truncate description by maybe 25 characters aiming to keep each ride to one line.


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Dec 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> Well don to all completers:
> @Sea of vapours @KingswayRider @Donger @Sbudge @13 rider @Goonerobes
> Someone else can start a/the new thread for 2022: plagiarism encouraged.
> Only suggestion for readability (for others) is for new bike chain losers to truncate description by maybe 25 characters aiming to keep each ride to one line.


They all fit on a single line on my laptop screen - I always check to ensure it fits. Are they over-running onto another line for other users? Apologies if so - maybe I'll attach just a Strava link for 2022


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> They all fit on a single line on my laptop screen...


As they do on mine; comfortably so. 

Please don't change to just posting the Strava link in future as lists of places on routes makes the whole thing more interesting. We've had these discussions before and the more 'depth' and content we remove from the ride reporting thread the more anodyne and numbers-based the whole thing becomes, and thus it's overall less engaging. If people choose to view things on very small screens it really ought to be up to them to do something to compensate for that choice.


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Dec 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> As they do on mine; comfortably so.
> 
> Please don't just post the Strava link in future as lists of places on routes makes the whole thing more interesting. We've had these discussions before and the more 'depth' and content we remove from the ride reporting thread the more anodyne and numbers-based the whole thing becomes, and thus it's overall less engaging. If people choose to view things on very small screens it really ought to be up to them to do something to compensate for that choice.


@Sea of vapours - thanks for that, thought I was going mad. I do prefer to post a list of place names - would everyone click on a Strava link every time? With the local KCC rides I try to find the route less travelled. I know @Donger has sworn never to do any ride where I include Shortwood ever again & I've found a couple of descents that have required him & others to dismount, but I figure if I make it to the bottom (preferably still on the bike), then its all good (& that's on my puny 140mm rotors). A few place names conveys to someone glancing at a map (even if it just online in another browser) an approximation of where you went. Whilst a Strava link might be nice for others to be able to follow exactly, I know I'm guilty of not opening links. I can try to reduce text a little, but I'm using a 15" laptop, so not a massive screen & it works perfectly.


----------



## Donger (29 Dec 2021)

Wouldn't be remotely interested in just seeing a list of Strava links. The more place names I've never heard of, the better. Along with places I have heard of and can picture. Truncate to one line of what? The smallest screen of anyone taking part?


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Dec 2021)

Apologies. Maybe I have chosen a larger font (14" laptop) and that's throwing them onto a second line for me): ignore me. Everyone else's are short enough for one of my lines. Please do not go just Strava.


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Dec 2021)

Should I use this...or this?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2021)

I didn’t take part in this , this year. Though apart from November I would have completed it.

Here is today‘s 100km across the Herts Essex borders through such places as Barwick Ford, Much Hadham, Brent Pelham, Great Chishill, Buntingford, Roe Green

Biblical rain and winds


----------



## steverob (1 Jan 2022)

Decided to create the 2022 thread as I've already done my first 100km ride of the year. Having intended to enter this challenge for the last two years but never managed to get the January ride done (did centuries every month last year except Jan and Dec), I thought I'd try and do it as early as possible to give me no excuses this time round.

Did a route where all the climbing was in the first half, as I knew I'd have a headwind for the second, so wanted to make that as easy as possible. What I didn't count on was the rain, which was certainly not on the forecast first thing this morning. Started when I got to about 30 miles and continued to about 50-odd, which considering that included me stopping off at a McDonalds and making a cheesburger last as long as possible in the hope that the weather might improve during that time (note - it did not), it meant that I got very wet. Still at least it means I'm up and running and can wait until February now!


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2022)

I'm the opposite. I normally get in there straight away, often on New Year's Day, but it may be a while this year as I've come down with covid. A shame to miss the mildest ever start to a year. Hope it doesn't turn icy by the time I get back out there. Great to see a new entrant. let's hope there will be many more this year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2022)

I think the key to a successful year is to aim to get your ride in as early in the month as possible. Then if it doesn’t go well you have opportunities for another go before month end.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2022)

Back in again for another year . Been struggling on the bike since the 2nd after tweaking a muscle ,longest distance since was 13 miles . But decided to give it ago today back felt ok and managed to get round just enough again as is my norm 62.31 miles out to the Vale of Belvior and back


----------



## KingswayRider (20 Jan 2022)

I've finally got round to posting my last couple of 100k's, taking my tally to three for the year. Having already hit my 100x 100k's, it says a lot that i couldn't be bothered to extend a recent 55 mile ride by just another 7 to earn another 100k. I'm at a point now where unless it adds to my 70+ mile tally, there isn't much point in scraping over the line for 100km's. 5 more for the 70+ Eddington.
Whilst I'm still chasing that objective, I'm now busy filling in the heatmap, with the help of Wandrer.earth 
I'm leading the percentage of miles completed in a number of local area's & want to keep extending that lead in some area's & steal away the top spot in others. I'm at 85% of the Quedgeley area & 65% of Gloucester as a whole (354 miles in total). Whilst some of the chasing means plodding up & down cul de sacs, out of town, it means exploring those dead end lanes I'd otherwise just ride past & wonder where they went.


----------



## Sbudge (22 Jan 2022)

I was *supposed* to be doing an easy, *warm *January 100km while away in Portugal. Of course I came down with a real stinker of a cold (just a cold) that pretty much kept me off the (expensive) hire bike. Never mind, after a few false starts this year I've got 2022 going. Actually because I was stupid in 2016 and only started my 100km streak in February (half daft was that?) today marked 6 non-calendar years of doing 100kms every month.


----------



## Sbudge (22 Jan 2022)

steverob said:


> Decided to create the 2022 thread as I've already done my first 100km ride of the year. Having intended to enter this challenge for the last two years but never managed to get the January ride done (did centuries every month last year except Jan and Dec), I thought I'd try and do it as early as possible to give me no excuses this time round.
> 
> Did a route where all the climbing was in the first half, as I knew I'd have a headwind for the second, so wanted to make that as easy as possible. What I didn't count on was the rain, which was certainly not on the forecast first thing this morning. Started when I got to about 30 miles and continued to about 50-odd, which considering that included me stopping off at a McDonalds and making a cheesburger last as long as possible in the hope that the weather might improve during that time (note - it did not), it meant that I got very wet. Still at least it means I'm up and running and can wait until February now!


In the Chilterns Steve, getting the hills out of the way first is very sensible indeed!


----------



## steverob (31 Jan 2022)

Well we've definitely got a minimum of eight of us in the challenge this year - that's only one down on how many started in 2021.

Very unlikely I'll be the first to post for February; earliest chance to ride for me will be Sunday and even then I might have to hold off for a long ride until the week after.


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Jan 2022)

Yes: best of riding everyone. I have a plan for some novel metal vice bone work and I don't want to set up a temptation to get a 100 in too few weeks of rehab afterwards. Come on the NHS! Get me in and done in time for a summer's riding (in prep for PBP??)


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jan 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> I don't want to set up a temptation to get a 100 in too few weeks of rehab afterwards


Best of luck with that, and may I commend the Lunacy Challenge to you, in that it can be started whenever you like within the year :-)


----------



## Donger (4 Feb 2022)

steverob said:


> Well we've definitely got a minimum of eight of us in the challenge this year - that's only one down on how many started in 2021.


That'll be me then. Sad to miss out this year, but it looks like it's going to be a long road back to fitness for me. I somehow got qualifying rides in for November and December last year, though those were just about my only rides for those months. Then came covid, just to turn the screws. Judging by the three short rides I've done in January, my fitness is now something like it was 10 or 11 years ago before I got serious, and I'm dreading ever having to climb another hill. I'll get there. Best of luck to all of you who are still going for it. this year.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Feb 2022)

I'm Spartacus @Donger


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Feb 2022)

Donger said:


> That'll be me then. Sad to miss out this year, but it looks like it's going to be a long road back to fitness for me. I somehow got qualifying rides in for November and December last year, though those were just about my only rides for those months. Then came covid, just to turn the screws. Judging by the three short rides I've done in January, my fitness is now something like it was 10 or 11 years ago before I got serious, and I'm dreading ever having to climb another hill. I'll get there. Best of luck to all of you who are still going for it. this year.


So you don't fancy a spin out together to see how many local climbs we can tick off? Hope you can keep up the work to get back to fitness & we see you back out on the club rides ASAP.


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Feb 2022)

I'm usually awake early & once awake I can't settle. This morning I was listening to the rain & wind & debating whether to venture out once ready or to wait & sacrifice a few miles. The next I knew it was 7am...I'd actually managed to nod off. The rain was easing, so got myself ready & headed out.
There was the occasional shower, but the wind was still strong. I did a route locally trying to fill in my heatmap, hindered by the fact that my Garmin unit wasn't offering any directions. I usually have it set up to offer voice instructions through my phone (back pocket) & on screen. All I had was the map, but it wasn't even zooming in.
Nobody else was braving the weather for a club ride, so I headed down to Priding & Fretherne before trying to pick off some lanes on the way back through. The lanes were very wet & every gap in hedges was met with a gust of wind trying to push me off course. I headed off down a track at Bridgemacote Lane. This tends to have large puddles even in the middle of summer, so have never considered even trying. Rough surface & huge puddles, deep enough to dunk my feet a little & the odd bit of soft mud at the bottom of a puddle, trying to drag me off the bike. Not really 25c slick territory, but I got through.
As I headed back towards home I realised that I was going to be close to a 100k (having previously considered binning the ride early). I did some more heatmap filling, just to scrape over the 100k, on the basis that with a weekend away this month, I have two more chances & the weather could easily be much worse.
Not much ascent today, but took the Hardwicke & Quedgeley area's to over 90% completed on Wandrer.
10 more months & I might scrape a top 10 finish in the 100k challenge😉


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2022)

Februarys done ,A day of work forecast not that bad so did a variant of my standard loop but did it in the opposite direction . Wind increased during the ride so a tough finish would have liked to have started earlier but waited unti the frost had cleared . Just enough distance 62.3 miles ,elevation just under 2000ft which I think is an under estimate but it's as flat as I can ride around here


----------



## steverob (11 Feb 2022)

Had a day off work so thought it best to try and get my February ride done nice and early. Lovely conditions; yes it was quite cold, but also dry, sunny and very little wind, which is about as good as it gets for this time of year.

Kept the route as flat as Aylesbury Vale will allow (about 4.5 metres of elevation gain per km - not exactly pan flat, but no big hills either) as I went out and around the outskirts of Bicester, then back via some of the quainter South Oxfordshire / Central Buckinghamshire villages. Or at least those that aren't being dug up for one major infrastructure project or another (both HS2 and East-West Rail are passing through these areas, sometimes with building sites less than a mile away from each other).


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Feb 2022)

That's my February ride done too. It didn't feel nice and early though: that was the first day I thought was OK for a century so far this month, and the next ten days is looking grim in the wet and windy sense. 

Today was a balancing act to hit the window formed by leaving late enough for the ice to have melted and not leaving it so late that it might have reformed. As it was, midday worked pretty well, though it was down to 1C as I rolled back to my house. My (monthly Audax AAA) need to climb over 1,500m in the 100km doesn't help much in the ice sense at this time of year. Many puddles had a skin of ice on, but the roads were fine :-)

That is the second of the tricky months ticked off though; just December to go. Next month's ride could be in actual spring if left late enough (proper spring that is, not the dodgy, meteorological type!).


----------



## Sbudge (18 Feb 2022)

February done here too. Managed to squeeze the ride in between the two storms. Had to drag the bike through a couple of downed trees that had come down across the paths! Brutal ride in the wind but with any luck that will be the toughest one this year. I must say, if it wasn't for the Challenge I'd not have got out at all!


----------



## steverob (26 Feb 2022)

Well February hasn't exactly been the kindest month weather-wise and with just two days to go, we've only got four people who've posted a metric century for the month (I know @KingswayRider has done one but hasn't posted yet on the main thread, which would bring it up to five). Could this be almost half the field falling at the second hurdle? I hope not!


----------



## KingswayRider (26 Feb 2022)

steverob said:


> Well February hasn't exactly been the kindest month weather-wise and with just two days to go, we've only got four people who've posted a metric century for the month (I know @KingswayRider has done one but hasn't posted yet on the main thread, which would bring it up to five). Could this be almost half the field falling at the second hurdle? I hope not!


Have I not posted? Will have to fix that when I'm back home...away this weekend. Glad I posted an early 100k...covid, bad weather and a weekend away has meant only a 55 mile ride since the early 100k. Nearly 500 miles in January & not much over 100 this month 😡


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

Well, that was hard work, I hate the wind  30 odd miles into a cold "breeze", still, a lovely sunny day and a bit easier on the way back & February done


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2022)

Marchs done ,71 miles to grab some velo viewer squares above Derby city centre so quite a lot of urban roads . Still windier than I would have liked resulting in a tough day out


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Mar 2022)

Three months in...got my 100k completed today. 81 miles, with an early start to knock in a few miles, then back to meet up for the club ride. Club ride was a very steady plod, although I was able to press on heading home. My recent lack of mileage was evident & I was glad to get home. Hopefully I can get back to regular 100k's & bring the fitness back up.


----------



## steverob (24 Mar 2022)

Coming up on the last weekend to get a March ride in and we've still got a few yet to post - including myself!

Trouble is I'm recovering from an Achilles injury (god knows how I did that). Considering that this time last week I could barely walk without being in pain, I'm certainly doing a whole load better - have done a few gentle Zwift rides and managed to get in to the office in London today - but I'm not sure I'm capable of doing a 100km ride yet.

I have Monday off, so have three possible days to get it done, but I'm not going to push it if I don't feel it is wise.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2022)

steverob said:


> Coming up on the last weekend to get a March ride in and we've still got a few yet to post - including myself!
> 
> Trouble is I'm recovering from an Achilles injury (god knows how I did that). Considering that this time last week I could barely walk without being in pain, I'm certainly doing a whole load better - have done a few gentle Zwift rides and managed to get in to the office in London today - but I'm not sure I'm capable of doing a 100km ride yet.
> 
> I have Monday off, so have three possible days to get it done, but I'm not going to push it if I don't feel it is wise.


Be sensible don't do further damage to the tendon my pushing just to get a challenge ride in. Only you know your body so listen to it if it's says stop then stop . An injury now and a summer of riding could be off .


----------



## steverob (24 Mar 2022)

The thing is, while I'm riding I don't feel any problems in that area of my leg at all - possibly because my ankle and calf are relatively stable while pedalling. Once I get off the bike and start walking is the time I'm most likely to aggravate the injury!

My main issue is that having only done two outdoor rides in the past 30 days (totalling less than 65 miles), that I'm not sure I'm fit enough to do 100km anyway even without any injuries.

Seeing the physio tomorrow anyway, so we'll see what she says.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2022)

steverob said:


> The thing is, while I'm riding I don't feel any problems in that area of my leg at all - possibly because my ankle and calf are relatively stable while pedalling. Once I get off the bike and start walking is the time I'm most likely to aggravate the injury!
> 
> My main issue is that having only done two outdoor rides in the past 30 days (totalling less than 65 miles), that I'm not sure I'm fit enough to do 100km anyway even without any injuries.
> 
> Seeing the physio tomorrow anyway, so we'll see what she says.


If your not going to injury yourself riding you will be fit enough to ride 100km you will still have the base fitness . Just ride within yourself and accept you will be slower than normal possible cafe stop halfwayish and you will get it done . Good luck and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## steverob (28 Mar 2022)

Took @13 rider's advice and plotted as un-strenuous a route as possible out to the edge of Oxford and back, with a bail out point (railway station) at halfway just in case and a place for a long break and something to eat scheduled at the 40 mile mark.

Then I took it as easy as possible for the ride - did start to feel a little tired at about 50 miles, but that was due to lack of fitness; my injured leg actually felt okay. The gorgeous weather certainly did help proceedings and also being able to cycle on a weekday rather than a weekend meant there wasn't much traffic until the schools came out, by which time I was already well on the way home.

Here's hoping for a slightly easier month in April. On holiday (abroad hopefully) for a large chunk of May, which means that might also be a challenge to fit in a ride, but will cross that bridge, etc...


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2022)

steverob said:


> Took @13 rider's advice and plotted as un-strenuous a route as possible out to the edge of Oxford and back, with a bail out point (railway station) at halfway just in case and a place for a long break and something to eat scheduled at the 40 mile mark.
> 
> Then I took it as easy as possible for the ride - did start to feel a little tired at about 50 miles, but that was due to lack of fitness; my injured leg actually felt okay. The gorgeous weather certainly did help proceedings and also being able to cycle on a weekday rather than a weekend meant there wasn't much traffic until the schools came out, by which time I was already well on the way home.
> 
> Here's hoping for a slightly easier month in April. On holiday (abroad hopefully) for a large chunk of May, which means that might also be a challenge to fit in a ride, but will cross that bridge, etc...


You took my advice !! And it worked !!!!! There's a first time for everything


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Apr 2022)

I'd planned to add another 100k to the list on Sunday 27th March. My plan was some hilly heatmap filling around Stroud, before returning to meet the club ride at 9am. The route was very direct out & back, with all the hilly meandering done once I hit Stroud...or that was the plan.
I'd done just short of 50 miles on the Saturday & punctured, slicing quite a hole in a brand new tubeless tyre. Banged in a tube, 10 miles home, no problem. Pressure was reset to correct level on getting home & I figured I'd leave the tube in until after my Sunday ride, then inspect & sort repair.
So, Sunday morning off I go, at what was pretty much 1st light (clocks had gone forward overnight) & get a few miles down the road, only to puncture just outside Standish. Pull up by the church, find nothing in the tyre, fit another tube & set off again, accepting I've lost a bit of time, so will have to crack on or lose some of the mileage I wanted. Intentionally take the main road from Stonehouse to Stroud rather than go through Ebley, as it is more direct & there are far less traffic lights to deal with. Making a nice 18mph average as I approach the end of the bypass...when I'm met with the sound of hissing from my rapidly deflating rear tyre. There was nothing for it but to set off home (not wanting to wake the wife so early, especially with an hour less in bed anyway). I was making a steady 4mph walking pace on the way home (in road shoes & cleats), but realised my foot was starting to blister...so figured I'd jog a little to ease it. Walked/jogged all of the way back (7.75 miles) & on taking off my shoes & socks, realised just what a mess I'd made. I had ripped all of the skin off the blister, so had a patch of flesh that was about 2 inches across by an inch high, with a clearly visible depression where I'd abraded my heel so badly. To cap it off, I'd also bruised my heel & hurt all the ligaments/tendons around my heel & ankle. Missed the club ride too (I'd been pressing on trying to be back in time to swap bikes & shoes).
Not to be beaten, I chucked the second bike in the car on the Tuesday evening & despite some discomfort (well padded around heel, but still hurt), I did what I had intended to do, given that I was on the edge of Stroud on Sunday morning anyway, by riding the rest of the route.
I inspected the tyre too, finding nothing other than quite a large cut. All I can think of as the cause of the punctures is the actual carcass of the tyre - I suspect that it has rubbed on the tube & caused a puncture. Another new tyre fitted, to replace the already new tyre (cycled less than 60 miles on it).
I skipped Saturday morning, but managed to be out on Sunday. Although I didn't top the 100k by much, I did hit what I needed & have April's 100k in the bag nice & early in the month. Hopefully I can add a few more 100's before the month is out.
Foot is healing, but it is going to be some time before it is fully repaired. Looking forward to being able to walk normally - have adopted a means of walking that minimises any rubbing on my heel. Lessons learnt - don't walk or run any distance in cycle shoes & phone the wife... whatever the time (she might be grumpy at first, but it's easier than being asked why I didn't phone her initially).


----------



## KingswayRider (16 Apr 2022)

No 100k last week...up early, set off from the house & when I went to shift a gear, absolutely nothing. Tried up & down, tried the left shifter unit instead of the right, still nothing. It transpires that Di2 works better when you charge the battery.
Home after 2 miles, plug in the USB cable & sit & wait. Got out in time for the club ride & managed some detours & then chase back onto the group a few times, so squeezed in a 50.
Out this morning with a plan for about 45 to 50. Got caught up in heatmap filling & ended up with a 100k. All I did was ride to Cheltenham & back, but much meandering along the way meant plenty of distance. Moved Quedgeley to 99.3% complete on Wandrer, Gloucester to over 76% (of 360 miles) & added to Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Up Hatherley, Leckhampton, Cheltenham, Staverton & Churchdown along the way. Hopefully another 100k tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2022)

April's done another 71 miler to Nottingham and back to nab some tricky velo viewer squares while the roads were quieter than normal on a bank holiday


----------



## steverob (24 Apr 2022)

April's century finally done. Could have completed it on pretty much any of the previous weekends, but was struggling a little with motivation - once I'm out on my bike I feel great, but I just seem to be finding excuses for delaying my rides, which means that by the time I eventually get out, I've only left myself enough time to do a shorter distance.

Very windy today which made the choice of what to wear a little more difficult - definitely warm enough for shorts and short sleeve jersey, but at any point I was riding in the shade or not sheltered from the wind for more than a few minutes, I felt cold enough to put on the wind jacket I had stuffed in my pocket - didn't have anything for my legs though! Had a headwind for the middle third of the ride, but luckily that was a fairly flat section so while I struggled a bit, it wasn't completely terrible.

Did a couple of new bits of road - visited Waterperry Gardens; it's a fee to get into the ornamental gardens themselves, but the cafe and shop are open to all; however they were both absolutely packed, so I turned around after getting a few photos. Cut through the grounds of Oxford Brookes University to save myself a mile or so (and avoid a very busy main road) and also traversed a new bridge which goes over a railway line that hasn't actually been built yet. Because of said line, there are a lot of closed roads and diversions in that area, so it got a bit complicated to find an open route that wasn't going to take me massively out of my way; found one, but it did mean tackling one extra climb into the wind unfortunately!


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2022)

Mays done 73 miles Leicester to the northern edge of Nottingham in search of Velo viewer squares


----------



## steverob (2 May 2022)

Similar plan here - get May's ride out of the way as I'm on holiday for a few weeks, using that to cross off VeloViewer tiles and also complete some Wandrer challenges at the same time.

Ride was slightly longer than expected due to some more HS2 related road closures - probably added 5-6 miles to my route, but I then cut out some loops on my way home that I had originally planned to use, meaning it ended up being only 3 miles over the original plan. Longest ride of the year so far regardless.


----------



## Sbudge (16 May 2022)

April and May done so all still on track. I need to get a couple more 101km done to hit my 101km Eddington but after that it pretty much falls off a cliff. I doubt I'll ever reach the Eddington km of 102!


----------



## KingswayRider (31 May 2022)

Sbudge said:


> April and May done so all still on track. I need to get a couple more 101km done to hit my 101km Eddington but after that it pretty much falls off a cliff. I doubt I'll ever reach the Eddington km of 102!



I've just updated my signature to include the metric Eddington & I'm at 102. I'd like to move that up to 115...but it looks a long way off. So many 60 something mile rides to shift out of the way. Hopefully I can shuffle the metric up at least a couple (ideally 105 or beyond) & the imperial Eddington to 71 or 72 by the end of the year. Not too bad after switching to road cycling after many years of mtb'ing.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 May 2022)

Why 115? Just curious as I was aiming for 111 a couple of years ago. Naturally, it'll now be pretty much forever before it gets much above that.


----------



## KingswayRider (31 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Why 115? Just curious as I was aiming for 111 a couple of years ago. Naturally, it'll now be pretty much forever before it gets much above that.



115 / 70 miles - seemed a good target to chase, but then I'll probably want 120, as it is a "rounder" number. That means I'll have to chase 75 as an imperial number. "Just" 26 to make the imperial number & yes, pretty much forever, for a metric 120.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2022)

June's done ,I'm away on holiday near Buxton. Derbyshire this week which happens to be 66 miles from home ,so I rode up and the rest of the family drove up . Tough ride 5000ft of upness with 3\4 of that in the last 25 miles and lots of sections of headwind .But it's done some hilly ride this week I think


----------



## Sbudge (13 Jun 2022)

Finally got that 101 Eddington on the Nightrider event. Great ride and excellent organization this year. The GPX track was a little off in places but the signage was much better this year. Perfect conditions too.


----------



## steverob (24 Jun 2022)

Final weekend in June and looks like I'm the last to post AGAIN! Though I don't see @13 rider has officially posted in the main thread, I know he has done the distance, so that means five are still in and hopefully I'll be number six.

Had been waiting multiple weeks for a whole bunch of parts to come in to my LBS and now they've finished their work, I finally have a working bike in my possession (or at least one I can safely do 100km on). Now it's a question of whether the lump on top of the bike is capable of getting across the line - wish me luck!


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2022)

steverob said:


> Final weekend in June and looks like I'm the last to post AGAIN! Though I don't see @13 rider has officially posted in the main thread, I know he has done the distance, so that means five are still in and hopefully I'll be number six.
> 
> Had been waiting multiple weeks for a whole bunch of parts to come in to my LBS and now they've finished their work, I finally have a working bike in my possession (or at least one I can safely do 100km on). Now it's a question of whether the lump on top of the bike is capable of getting across the line - wish me luck!


Sorry Sir . I know how people in the 50km thread feel now , Just about to update the thread


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2022)

July's done ,A Cafe ride with fellow Ccers @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds . Out early for 30 early miles and a slightly extended route home for just enough 62.2 miles all on local roads


----------



## steverob (14 Jul 2022)

Got my July ride done today on a day off work. Should have gone out and done it last weekend, but I was melting in the heat and just could not stomach four and a bit hours outside and decided to have the weekend off!

As this weekend is looking to be equally hot, thought that a midweek ride might be a little easier, especially if I headed out early to avoid the worst of the temperatures. Decided to take the train from Haddenham to Banbury and cycle back to Aylesbury, but because Chiltern Railways doesn't allow bikes on their train during peak hours (even if you're travelling AWAY from London), the earliest I could leave the house was 08:30 to make the 8 mile trip to Haddenham station. Due to rush hour traffic, I avoided the roads for the first half of my ride and stayed on cycleways to the edge of Aylesbury, which was quite slow going, but I felt a lot safer.

Eventually got to Banbury just after 10:00 and took my usual wandering type of route in the vague direction of home, aiming to cross off VeloViewer tiles in areas of east Oxfordshire and south Northamptonshire I'd only briefly crossed through before. Took a quick lunch break at a McD's en route, but to get out of there it did involve trying to cross the busy A43 dual carriageway at a roundabout, which was a little hair raising to say the least. Started to get a bit too hot for me (e.g. over 30 degrees C) with about ten miles to go, but by that time I was back on familiar roads, so I took it a bit easier and cruised home.

Still got time in July to do a second monthly metric century for the first time this year, but I'm not making any promises.


----------



## KingswayRider (18 Jul 2022)

It's been a while, so thought that whilst I was adding in my last couple of rides, I'd post here too. I've started the month with a couple of 100 mile rides.
The first was an early start, heatmap filling in Cheltenham & having over 40 miles by the time I arrived back at the start of the club ride at 9am. The club ride (only 2 of us out as it happened) was out to Sherston & it occurred to me that the potential for the 100 was there. Agreed that as we hit the A46 south of Nailsworth on the way home I'd be cut loose to pick up the pace. I peeled off to do a little lane to Horsley (evil little climb) & took a few little detours on the way home to gain the 7 extra miles needed. My companion took the direct route back & beat me by 10 minutes.
100 number two was a bridge loop, with Wandrer heatmap filling along the way. I specifically wanted to go down to Beachley & take in the view of the Severn Bridge, before passing through Chepstow & crossing the bridge after a very brief foray into Wales. The vast majority of climbing was done by the time I crossed the bridge (over 1000m), but I still had to stop off at Berkeley Tea Room on the way home to buy a couple of cans of lemonade - the heat was starting to bite & I was out of water. The sugar rush helped me on...
I've a number of rides in the 50's, but I just can't be bothered to top them up to 100k - if it isn't over 75 miles to help boost my Eddington number, then they have little value to me. My focus recently has been in Wandrer heatmap filling & also chasing a few targets. Last year I targeted a 4x400 - 4 consecutive months over 400 miles, which I accomplished ( 6 months in a row). This year I'm chasing 5x5 - 5 months of 500+ miles. I have three months completed & topped 400 so far this month, so should comfortably hit month 4.
I've now topped 3000 miles for the year to date, so happily pushing on & I'm just going to see where it takes me rather than chase a target.


----------



## KingswayRider (31 Jul 2022)

Quick query...my Strava says 3 rides today. 1st was early start for a bit of heatmap filling, before low battery warning popped up on my Garmin (I'd forgotten to charge). 2nd was getting home after Garmin died (used my phone to record). Spent about 30 mins at home with Garmin on charge & rummaging about for a fix for main ride. A couple of velcro straps, a short USB cable & an Anker 20000Mah powerbank strapped to the top tube got me under way & out on the club ride. If I count just the club ride it is 75 miles...but where do the rules for posting stand? Is this a "stop" or would it be separate rides? Over 90 if I combine the three bits.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jul 2022)

The rules say that stops for 'repairs' are fine. That all sounds to me as if it qualifies, don't you think?


----------



## KingswayRider (31 Jul 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> The rules say that stops for 'repairs' are fine. That all sounds to me as if it qualifies, don't you think?



Will combine distance & climbing as it is allowed. Frustrated that stoppage meant I missed out on an imperial hundred.
Out tomorrow, so will update my list of rides later in the week. (Garmin fully charged ready for a spin out tomorrow evening).


----------



## steverob (1 Aug 2022)

Finally got round to doing a second 100km ride in a month for the first time this year. Will admit I was tempted to do a shorter ride and instead hold this route over until next weekend in order to get the August entry done nice and early, but I thought that you can't rely on the weather being this bike friendly forever, so might as well make the most of it now. Having said that, it then proceeded to lightly drizzle on and off all ride, although because it was so warm, I never actually got wet as such. Interestingly there must have been proper rain at some point on my route because around Bicester the roads were completely soaked with puddles and everything, but I completely missed that.

Picked out a relatively flat route (ironic for someone who's recently signed up for the Lunacy Climbing challenge) with the intention of trying to find a cut through between two rather nice cycleable roads that are parallel to each other, but separated by the A34 dual carriageway and the Chiltern railway line out of Oxford. You can get across these at the ends of the road (it's about 7 miles long) but if you come out on it halfway along as I usually do, you seemingly have no choice but to go all the way to one end or the other, then go for a mile or so on fairly busy roads to get to the opposite side.

I had identified some potential other crossings on Google Maps that looked like trails or farm tracks, but it wasn't clear how passable they would be on a road bike, so this was the route to test out my plan. Unfortunately it didn't work out - my first option would only have really been possible on an MTB, while the other did have a not-terrible surface but once you got about a mile down the road, there were "Private Road" signs everywhere, including one that specifically said "No route through for cyclists" (I guess the landowner had previously had issues), so I turned around and went back on my normal cross-over route.

This of course added on a few extra miles to my original plan, but it turned out (when my Garmin eventually gave up on asking me constantly to make U-turns and bothered to recalculate) only to be five, and I dropped one from that by not taking an optional detour I'd originally only added to my route to ensure I got a 100km ride - now obviously no longer needed.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> *Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
> *Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
> *Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
> *Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
> ...


Very local roads to me today .You came within 1 mile of my house . I live in the next village to Newtown Linford if you hadn't turned off to Field head . A bit lumpy Leicestershire loop Thurlaston back to Thurlaston


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)

Yep, Soar valley is easy to spot, couple of uphill bits past Bradgate Park and from Newtown Linford to the A50


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2022)

@Willd . Markfield lane up to the A50 is a long drag after a steep start . If you went up Warren hill to the rear of Bradgate Park before dropping into Newtown Linford ,that's a horrible climb which to be honest I normally do an extra 2 miles to avoid it


----------



## Willd (8 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> @Willd . Markfield lane up to the A50 is a long drag after a steep start . If you went up Warren hill to the rear of Bradgate Park before dropping into Newtown Linford ,that's a horrible climb which to be honest I normally do an extra 2 miles to avoid it



Yes, it was up Warren Hill  Had a couple of gears in reserve, but it was getting rather warm, even though I set out at 6am. Did smile though as I passed someone coming up the other side


----------



## KingswayRider (12 Aug 2022)

Dropped the car off at the dealership this morning & figured it was a perfect opportunity for a play out on my bike...
Set off into the rising heat, starting with some Wandrer map filling & then heading out into the Cotswolds. Met with more of a breeze than expected, which did make it feel cooler, but clearly it was very hot & the build-up of salt on my shorts was rather obvious.
Hit a wall short of Snowshill, but figured I had a bit of water still & would take on refreshments at Toddington. By the time I got there I was cramping a little, so bought a bottle of coke, two 750ml bottles of Lucozade sport & a bottle of water. Drank all the coke & half the water almost immediately. Used the remaining (cold) water to wet clothing & then started on the Lucozade before setting off again.
First couple of miles went ok, then started to cramp. Totally hit the wall on the A435 towards Bishops Cleeve, with cramp at both front & back of legs...making it impossible to stretch out the cramp. Had some friendly passers-by check I was ok, but there was nothing they could do to help (one kind gent did offer to help me stretch out cramps, so had to explain cramping in two directions).
Eventually set off again, but cramp quickly set in again (including calf muscles) & I had to admit defeat & call the wife, who rushed out of work to come & pick me up. Annoyed at not hitting the 100k intended, especially with all the climbing work done, but there was no way I could continue & no shade to shelter in & hope to continue.
Frustrating as I'm normally fine in the heat & missed out on both the 100k & some extra sections on Wandrer.
Legs are still pretty sore, so might have a little loosen up spin tomorrow & then try to add another 100k on Sunday.

Anyway, 53.4 miles with 892m ascent added to my annual total.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Aug 2022)

Got August's done today .Out the door at 0600 to avoid the worst of the heat . Changed plans as I decided my 80 mile route would be pushing it today so fell back a well used loop which is a couple miles short but a forced detour due to a closed route I got the mileage in just enough at 62.5 miles


----------



## KingswayRider (30 Aug 2022)

A challenging weekend...for all the wrong reasons. New bearings fitted in my Roval rear hub (DT Swiss 240) on Friday. Didn't have the hub re-assembled, as easy enough to do myself...or it should be. Built up no problem, but wouldn't freewheel. Strip, build, test & repeat endlessly. Gave up Friday night, googled & started again Saturday am (when I'd planned to be riding).
Still no go, so fitted a spare rear wheel (with the properties of a brick) to do the Sunday ride. Got up to find Garmin hadn't turned off as it should have, but was stuck in a lock type screen. Force shutdown & restart to find it at 32%, so have to put on charge & wait - lost an hour of ride time. Set off, but with my Garmin stuck in auto rotate on the pages...so a 2 second view of each page in a constant scroll. Re-starting made no difference. 75 miles done & managed to sort Garmin post ride - changed auto scroll setting back & forth a few times & it finally cleared.
I also managed to sort my wheel on Sunday afternoon - drifted non-side bearing out slightly, drive side seated a little further, axle now spinning smoothly & when re-assembled freewheeling nicely.
Monday morning began with a very early start to do some Wandrer heatmap filling, so drove down to Lydney ready to start a hilly route - plan was 1000m+ ascent in under 40 miles. Parked up & set off just after 6.20am. Just a couple of miles in & my chain snapped, luckily as I was heading uphill, it meant I could freewheel much of the way back to the car. Drive home, fit the new chain I'd got ready to change prior to hitting 75% wear marker. Head back out for a local spin to test, taking in a couple of climbs around Westrip & getting home for 10.30am as promised to the wife.
I do have some positives, in addition to having fixed the various issues.
I have tonight completed my personal 5x5 challenge - 5 consecutive months of 500+ miles (no cycle commuting), recording 560, 633, 508, 645 & 502 miles. Despite a woeful total in February (due to Covid), I'm also ahead of target to hit 5000 miles for the year - lots of 5's to complete before I hit the big 50.


----------



## Donger (31 Aug 2022)

Well done for sticking at it @KingswayRider . Meanwhile I managed a paltry 25.5 miles in August. Still 50 miles short of my first 1,000 miles of the year.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2022)

Septembers done mostly a repeat of August's ride 62.7 miles of Leicestershire countryside . I'm away in the middle of the month so chances for a longer ride are limited so glad to get this ticked off early


----------



## steverob (17 Sep 2022)

September ride done, but had a bit of an adventure. Had planned to do a ride that was substantially over 100km, but it didn't quite turn out that way.

First part of the ride was really good - despite mainly riding in to the wind I felt I was making really good progress and got to about 40 miles and legs still felt really fresh. Had explored a bit more of Buckingham and then headed to Milton Keynes to cross off some more areas there, as there are large chunks where I have no coverage on my map. Stopped for what was supposed to be a quick McD's, however they managed to lose my order somehow, but eventually got my food 20 minutes later and I got underway again.

However disaster then struck when the chain came off while changing gears but somehow it managed to get itself wedged between the small chainring and the bike frame and it was NOT budging. I tried every trick I could at the side of the road for about quarter of an hour, but nothing was working (in fact I have a feeling I made it worse). I figured the only solution would be to remove the pedals and cranks to free up the chain, but I didn't have the tool on me to to that, so I went on the web to search for a nearby bike shop.

Trouble was I was in a relative LBS desert - that side of MK was all industrial estates and while the Google Maps app showed lots of little red pins, none of them were anywhere near me. The closest option was a Halfords in Bletchley, which was going to be a three and a bit mile walk (although in the direction I'd roughly been heading anyway at least). Feeling I had no other choice, I started to walk.

Got there just under an hour later and could not have had better service. They freed up the chain in five minutes, then put everything back in place again and did not even charge me for labour - all they asked was that I fill out the online survey and mention their names in it (which I already have done).

Got on the road again and picked up my planned route very quickly, but the part walked obviously did not count, plus I'd missed out on one meandering bit of the route which would have been an extra eight miles, so figured I might well be short for the 100km. Worked out on the fly that if I headed directly home I'd hit about 59-60 miles (compared to my original plans of nearly 70), so started plotting added detours to make up some missing miles. Eventually made it home at 62.43, so did just enough.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2022)

"the part walked did not count" I think it should count double!


----------



## geocycle (18 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> "the part walked did not count" I think it should count double!


All I will say is Chris Froome!


----------



## steverob (9 Oct 2022)

October done and my longest ride of the year, although not intentionally.

Following a post elsewhere on the forum about whether it was possible to cycle around the Heathrow perimeter roads (yes it is, plus a large proportion of them have cycle paths anyway) I decided that a trip down that way was long overdue. Planned on bookending the ride with two train rides so that I could take a more meandering route back to cross off some areas in South Bucks I hadn't done before and still come in under 65 miles.

My planned route from Little Chalfont down to Heathrow was fairly successful - managed to stay off the main roads and pick my way through country lanes, suburban housing estates and some very well concealed bike paths. The only difficult bit to navigate was around Uxbridge which is horrible for traffic even when driving! Completed a lap of the airport, some on the A4 and A30 bike paths, other bits on the perimeter road itself, with numerous stops to take photos of planes taking off and landing over my head (I was certainly not the only one doing this!).

Stopping at my halfway distance (already well on the way home) I checked the train times and found that for some reason, the service I had hoped to take was hourly today instead of its usual half-hour schedule which potentially threw a spanner in the works. Worked out that if I kept to the same pace I would make it with about 10 minutes to spare - the route home was slightly uphill with one notable climb, but at the same time I had a tailwind so I was optimistic. That optimism turned out to be massively misplaced!

As I approached the climb, my legs made it very clear to the rest of my body that they weren't interested in pushing and I started to get slower and slower. Combine that with a long single track lane where every car in the world seemed to want to pass me and the passing places were always on my side of the road, plus a number of temporary traffic lights that always went red as I approached, it soon became very clear I was not going to make my train. Ended up getting to the station about 6 minutes late and had a decision to make - wait it out almost 50 minutes in a small village where all the shops were already shut, or cycle home a further 12 miles on knackered legs, which would take me almost an hour as well (though I'd head straight home and not have to go via the station at least).

Decided to take the plunge and turn it into a 74 mile ride - which halfway home seemed like the worst possible idea as I was really struggling, but I think at the end of the day it probably was about 15 minutes quicker and was my longest ride since last August, so I'll call it a wash!


----------



## steverob (16 Oct 2022)

I know we still have two weeks left in October, but it looks like all six of us have successfully made it through the month (Simon hasn't posted yet, but he typically waits till the end of the month and I know he's already done his ride cause I've seen it on Strava), which means we enter the final two months of the year. For anyone who watches NFL RedZone (probably just me) I would be tempted to call this the "Witching Hour".

Are these the hardest two months? Certainly with the light closing in and the weather getting more variable it can mean slightly fewer opportunities to ride. Or does the fact that you're now close to the finishing line act as an extra spur to get it done, so it's actually the first two months that are the most difficult? Having only been in this situation once before (2018), I'm not sure I'm best placed to answer!

Although I did come close one other year; missed two months in the middle due to injury, but I decided to complete all the other months anyway just to prove to myself that I could (and those remain the only two times I've ever done a 100km ride in December - so far).


----------



## KingswayRider (20 Oct 2022)

steverob said:


> I know we still have two weeks left in October, but it looks like all six of us have successfully made it through the month (Simon hasn't posted yet, but he typically waits till the end of the month and I know he's already done his ride cause I've seen it on Strava), which means we enter the final two months of the year. For anyone who watches NFL RedZone (probably just me) I would be tempted to call this the "Witching Hour".
> 
> Are these the hardest two months? Certainly with the light closing in and the weather getting more variable it can mean slightly fewer opportunities to ride. Or does the fact that you're now close to the finishing line act as an extra spur to get it done, so it's actually the first two months that are the most difficult? Having only been in this situation once before (2018), I'm not sure I'm best placed to answer!
> 
> Although I did come close one other year; missed two months in the middle due to injury, but I decided to complete all the other months anyway just to prove to myself that I could (and those remain the only two times I've ever done a 100km ride in December - so far).



I find January & February the hardest. Setting off on a morning in sub zero temperatures, particularly when I struggle with cold hands & feet, is a challenge. Frozen fingers are both painful & make shifting & braking difficult. I'm already looking at new glove options for the winter.
I have some gripgrab merino liners & have both Gore gloves & some DHB waterproof gloves, plus some very thin DHB windproof gloves that I use as an outer layer to protect the thermal layer from the immediate cold. It ends up very bulky & makes shifting difficult - particularly on Di2 where the two shifters are very clos together, so feeling the difference between up/down & actually engaging just one switch is tricky. I'm looking at layering systems currently, hoping for better feel & warmth.
I'm also considering adjusting how I use the shifters - current set up is syncro shift, so only use RH unit & it auto shifts the front as I shift up & down the cassette. I'm considering amending to make both left shifters work as a downshift & both right as an upshift, or setting just the rear switch on each side to work up/down.
If you want an early start, then think about using urban area's if possible to start your mileage, then head further out as dawn starts to break. I do enjoy a sunrise. Otherwise it is simply deciding that you're going to hit a particular mileage & just getting your head down & getting it done.
Hopefully we can have some decent weekends without wind & rain, so that everyone can complete their challenges.
I've attached a picture taken at the weekend, from the side of May Hill looking back towards Taynton/Tibberton. Views like this make early starts worthwhile (picture doesn't do justice to the morning, soft sunlight enhancing autumnal colours & banks of mist hanging to add to the atmosphere).


----------



## steverob (20 Oct 2022)

I'm not going to disagree with you that January is the hardest month - there's been at least two occasions where I have fully intended to join this challenge (and maybe even stated in this thread that I was "in") and then due to poor weather, lack of fitness or just plain laziness, I haven't even logged that first ride! It's one of the reasons that this year I got my January ride done on New Year's Day - I saw an opportunity to get a ride in early and that then meant I had almost two months before I had to do my next one.

I'm not too bothered about the cold unless it's icy - that is a condition where I draw the line, as I've gone down on the road in icy conditions too many times before. It was okay when I was younger and could just bounce straight back up, but those days are long gone! I do feel you on the Di2 shifters in thick gloves thing though - I don't have electronic shifting on my bike, but have borrowed someone else's before in wintery conditions and feeling the difference between up and down was quite difficult with all that padding.

My main issue with the first and last months of the year is the lack of daylight - unlike yourself I'm not in the habit of getting up early as I like my weekend lie-ins far too much. Plus I have a terrible procrastination habit, which means I can quite easily find myself at a point in the day when it gets to less than four hours before sunset and I realise that I've missed my opportunity to ride (at that point I'll probably still go out for a 50km ride though).


----------



## KingswayRider (22 Oct 2022)

steverob said:


> I'm not going to disagree with you that January is the hardest month - there's been at least two occasions where I have fully intended to join this challenge (and maybe even stated in this thread that I was "in") and then due to poor weather, lack of fitness or just plain laziness, I haven't even logged that first ride! It's one of the reasons that this year I got my January ride done on New Year's Day - I saw an opportunity to get a ride in early and that then meant I had almost two months before I had to do my next one.
> 
> I'm not too bothered about the cold unless it's icy - that is a condition where I draw the line, as I've gone down on the road in icy conditions too many times before. It was okay when I was younger and could just bounce straight back up, but those days are long gone! I do feel you on the Di2 shifters in thick gloves thing though - I don't have electronic shifting on my bike, but have borrowed someone else's before in wintery conditions and feeling the difference between up and down was quite difficult with all that padding.
> 
> My main issue with the first and last months of the year is the lack of daylight - unlike yourself I'm not in the habit of getting up early as I like my weekend lie-ins far too much. Plus I have a terrible procrastination habit, which means I can quite easily find myself at a point in the day when it gets to less than four hours before sunset and I realise that I've missed my opportunity to ride (at that point I'll probably still go out for a 50km ride though).



It sound like you need a banker route - something fast & flowing that you can smash out when you've left it late & need a sub 4 hour 100k. For me that would be a run out towards Thornbury & if I'm focused on getting on with it rather than just plodding along, then the 100k can be squeezed down to 3.5hrs. Of course, I'm more focused on Wandrer map filling on my pre-rides & that often involves dead ends & cul-de-sacs, which destroys average speeds. I tend to push on for the extra mileage too - that Eddington number of 75 is still there to be chased down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Oct 2022)

KingswayRider said:


> It sound like you need a banker route - something fast & flowing that you can smash out when you've left it late & need a sub 4 hour 100k. For me that would be a run out towards Thornbury & if I'm focused on getting on with it rather than just plodding along, then the 100k can be squeezed down to 3.5hrs. Of course, I'm more focused on Wandrer map filling on my pre-rides & that often involves dead ends & cul-de-sacs, which destroys average speeds. I tend to push on for the extra mileage too - that Eddington number of 75 is still there to be chased down.



 I need one of those routes. It'd need to be a downhill all the way for me to get close to those kind of times. Or maybe some kind of moving roadway.


----------



## steverob (23 Oct 2022)

I do have my "fast flat 50km" route that I roll out from time to time, which I mainly came up with for those days when I was working from home and thought I might be able to squeeze in a decent length ride between the end of work and the sun setting. Think the fastest I've ever done it was about 1:53, but it's usually more like a tad over the 2 hour mark - I vary between doing it clockwise and anti in order to keep it fresh.

It's possible that I'd be able to look at ways I can extend it to give me a 100km route, but I very quickly run out of flat terrain heading any further in that direction (or would have to use much busier roads) so I need to do some research.

Also it'd certainly be more than four and a half hours needed to do even the easiest 100km route - my fastest ever metric centuries (that weren't closed road sportives) are about 4:10-4:15 and all of those were from 2015-16 when I was a lot fitter and lighter! My fastest ride of that length in the last twelve months would have been just slightly over 4:30 and that benefited from having a tailwind most of the way (caught a train to Banbury and cycled back home).


----------



## KingswayRider (28 Oct 2022)

steverob said:


> I do have my "fast flat 50km" route that I roll out from time to time, which I mainly came up with for those days when I was working from home and thought I might be able to squeeze in a decent length ride between the end of work and the sun setting. Think the fastest I've ever done it was about 1:53, but it's usually more like a tad over the 2 hour mark - I vary between doing it clockwise and anti in order to keep it fresh.
> 
> It's possible that I'd be able to look at ways I can extend it to give me a 100km route, but I very quickly run out of flat terrain heading any further in that direction (or would have to use much busier roads) so I need to do some research.
> 
> Also it'd certainly be more than four and a half hours needed to do even the easiest 100km route - my fastest ever metric centuries (that weren't closed road sportives) are about 4:10-4:15 and all of those were from 2015-16 when I was a lot fitter and lighter! My fastest ride of that length in the last twelve months would have been just slightly over 4:30 and that benefited from having a tailwind most of the way (caught a train to Banbury and cycled back home).



Here's a little 50km spin out from the end of August.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7727188091/segments/2999768792671096684

Head down to start (Strava 5 mile section from Elmore to Saul averaged 20.9mph), a bit of heatmap filling (note all the little bumps around Frampton), then a steady ride home. Pretty flat route & riding solo. Very lucky to have such an easy spin out on the doorstep & plenty of options to extend - @Donger knows these lanes well, but takes a more "leisurely" approach.
I've focused more on distance than speed this year, being well on track for meeting targets (5 consecutive months of 500+ miles done), with the 5000 looking easily achievable & actually now chasing 5200 (to achieve an average of 100 miles a week for the year). Lots of 5's to my targets...before the big five zero hits. 300+ miles short of monthly average in February...Covid 1 - me 0
Someone said it is all downhill after 50, so relishing the thought of downhill only routes...
Warmley tomorrow (Ticking Tortoise), so should have a 100 mile ride to add to the list.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Nov 2022)

Novembers done 63.3 miles around Leicestershire and sneaking into Warwickshire for a few miles


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2022)

December's ride done. That's eight years in a row now. Ten feels quite achievable :-) 

And prior to that, only four more months to reach a century of consecutive centuries, which is pleasing.


----------



## Sbudge (3 Dec 2022)

December's ride done too. Only 6 years but still happy to try for the 10!


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Dec 2022)

Another year completed (with my 40th 100k of the year) - just the three years so far for me.


----------



## Donger (6 Dec 2022)

KingswayRider said:


> Another year completed (with my 40th 100k of the year) - just the three years so far for me.



Well done buddy. Smashing it.


----------



## steverob (19 Dec 2022)

Well we have four finishers of the challenge already; well done @Willd, @Sea of vapours, @Sbudge and @KingswayRider.

I have no idea when I'm going to get a chance to do mine - I haven't even done my 50km ride for the month yet (sorry @13 rider!). If I can get one of the challenges completed on Christmas Eve, then maybe the other one will fall on the 28th or 29th depending upon the weather.

Every year I say I'm not going to leave finishing off my challenges to the last minute and every year I make a liar of myself. I was the last to complete the Half Century challenge in 2020 and 2021, so at least I've got consistency on my side!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2022)

Tomorrow is my target day for a metric century ,weather permitting. There I've said it


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Tomorrow is my target day for a metric century ,weather permitting. There I've said it



Quoted to preserve for posterity.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2022)

Challenge completed as promised ,never in doubt .
Just enough 62.5 miles home to the northern edge of Leicestershire crossed into the badlands (Nottinghamshire) thankfully for not too many miles and home


----------



## KingswayRider (20 Dec 2022)

I'm glad I got mine in early. A weekend away & then a weekend lost to icy conditions has meant I haven't been able to add to my tally. Aiming to squeeze in a short ride Saturday (only 40 miles, but over 1000m ascent) & xmas at the inlaws, so aiming to take bike & get out a few early mornings, but no chance of a 100k unless I cycle home on the 28th.


----------



## KingswayRider (20 Dec 2022)

steverob said:


> Well we have four finishers of the challenge already; well done @Willd, @Sea of vapours, @Sbudge and @KingswayRider.
> 
> I have no idea when I'm going to get a chance to do mine - I haven't even done my 50km ride for the month yet (sorry @13 rider!). If I can get one of the challenges completed on Christmas Eve, then maybe the other one will fall on the 28th or 29th depending upon the weather.
> 
> Every year I say I'm not going to leave finishing off my challenges to the last minute and every year I make a liar of myself. I was the last to complete the Half Century challenge in 2020 and 2021, so at least I've got consistency on my side!



First to start & last to finish...so long as you drag yourself over the line it's all good.


----------



## steverob (24 Dec 2022)

KingswayRider said:


> First to start & last to finish...so long as you drag yourself over the line it's all good.


357 days after my first ride in the challenge, the last one has finally been completed for my second star.

Essentially re-did the route that I'd done for February's ride, but with a couple of extra detours added to take me around the two Hampton hamlets for the first time and also the climbs of Panshill and the Brill Escape Road (where you go halfway up the climb to Brill, then wimp out and follow the road around it rather than over it).


----------



## Donger (24 Dec 2022)

Well done to everyone who has kept plugging away this year.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Dec 2022)

Well done to all completers. I shall (re)join you all for 2023 (with my new hip powering me there) and aiming for PBP.
I could have been really silly and slipped in a 100 in early May, had my (day surgery) THR on 10 May, and been fit/rehabbed enough to get round a 100 by D+50, but prudence (don't start in January) made sure there was no temptation so to do.
Anyway, Merry Christmas to all (and back to bed now the turkey's in).


----------



## steverob (25 Dec 2022)

Does anyone want me to start a 2023 thread for this in advance, or should we carry on what seems to be the tradition of whoever is first to do a ride in the New Year is the one with the responsibility?

I’ve not actually decided yet whether I’m going to take part in this next year, but even if I don’t, it’s not exactly a lot of work to kick off a new thread.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Dec 2022)

Well I certainly won't object to your setting up the thread. I think that will make your obligation to take part again at least a little greater though :-)


----------



## steverob (28 Dec 2022)

Have finally got round to creating the 2023 MCAM thread. Hope to see as many of you as possible posting in there during next year!


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Dec 2022)

I was sure someone would show a sense of responsibility. Great first post! Familiar, somehow.


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Jan 2023)

Well, as someone kindly created a thread, I thought it best to add an entry - January done (just over the 100k, but they all count). Finished up 2022 with 5616 miles & an imperial Eddington of 51 for the year. Still chasing the overall Eddington of 75.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2023)

I'm in. January done.

I did the imperial century a month last year, but it involved some rides that took absolute ages and left me completely wasted. So I decided to come down to the 100k, but to spice it up I chose a very hilly route. It took absolute ages and left me completely wasted.


----------



## Ajax Bay (Tuesday at 17:48)

KingswayRider said:


> Well, as someone kindly created a thread, I thought it best to add an entry - January done (just over the 100k, but they all count). Finished up 2022 with 5616 miles & an imperial Eddington of 51 for the year. Still chasing the overall Eddington of 75.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need to give yourself a third star! Or reduce to a single star, and multiplier.


----------



## KingswayRider (Yesterday at 22:15)

Ajax Bay said:


> I think you need to give yourself a third star! Or reduce to a single star, and multiplier.



I've got round to amending - 3 stars


----------

